# One Combo Challenge - OCC



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

_Liebe Anglerboard-User,

hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.

Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute & Rolle möglichst viele Arten zu erbeuten. Dies erfordert von allen Teilnehmer, ausser einer strikten Ehrlichkeit nicht viel – nur ein gewisses Maß an Phantasie und Einfühlungsvermögen. Mitmachen kann jeder der es möchte. Zu gewinnen gibt es eine Menge Spass, Ruhm & Ehre. Sollten sich außer dem User @Jason noch weitere Gönner und Spender finden, werden die natürlich nicht verjagt.

Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:

Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021

Gewertet werden alle Fischarten, die mit ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle) gefangen werden.

Schnüre, Montagen und Gewässer sind frei wählbar.

Gewertet werden nur Fische aus dem o.a. Zeitraum.

Zum Nachweis ist ein Foto vom Fisch und der Kombo nötig.

Pro gefangener Art wird ein Punkt gutgeschrieben.

Bei Punktegleichheit am Ende haben wir eben mehrere Sieger.

Die Vorstellung der Kombo gilt als Anmeldung.

Alles rund um die OCC findet hier im Trööt statt.

Mitmachen kann jeder und wer bescheisst, der wird geächtet.


Also Mädel und Buam... haut’s rein und meldet euch zu diesem Spaß an!

*Nachtrag: Ab dem 01. April wird es einen eigenen Trööt für die Fangberichte, Bilder und die anschließende Auswertung geben. Smalltalk und Anmeldung bitte nur HIER.

Die OCC ist auch kein Wettstreit - sie ist eine wissenschaftliche Erhebung angelbarer Fischarten!*_

*
EDIT MOD: Bild für Startseite eingefügt*


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Ich werde aus Spass an der Freude natürlich teilnehmen, allerdings ausserhalb einer Wertung, da ich mich nicht in den Verdacht  einer Vorteilsnahme setzen möchte.

Meine OCC Kombo wird aus der *Shakespeare Mach1 XT Specialist 11 ft. und der Korum Shadow 3500 Freilaufrolle mit 25er Mono bestehen*.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Hier die Teilnehmerliste, die ich laufend ergänze. Meldeschluss ist der letzte im März.

Teilnehmer:

*Andal
Thomas.
Forelle74
Nobby1962
keinangelprofi + kleinangelprofi
Bilch
hanzz
rippi (wenn er es schafft, seine kombo zu nennen)
Wuemmehunter
Professor Tinca
Sir Toby
Kuttenkarl
Pescador
Skyduck
Rhinefisher
bobbl
YoshiX786
BaFO (Rolle steht noch aus)
Finke20
Hecht100+ 
Gert-Show
Moringhoto
el.Lucio
thanatos
rustaweli
Mooskugel
Minimax
Tricast
Slappy
Buds Ben Cêre
Luis2811
bw1
rutilus69
Tikey0815
Henry
Elmar Elfers
Jesco Peschutter
prinzbitburg112
Brillendorsch
Abu-Theist
cyprinusbarbus
Kochtopf
Jason
Nordlichtangler
Tokka
Stippi68
grummel79
KadeTTHH
Skott
Pescador
Fischkopp 1961
Trotta
yukonjack
-Michael-
geomas
porbeagle
H.S.8.2.
*


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

Super Idee. Ich gedenke in Kürze meine OCC Kombo zu benennen.

Aber warum nur bis zum 30. August? Ich fände es super, den September und Oktober noch mit reinzunehmen. Zumindest aber den September.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Februar 2021)

Den Ükel verfolge ich auch mal hin und wieder und finde die Idee ganz gut...
Ich werde da Spaßhalber nebenbei auch mitwirken... Bin kein richtiger Ansitzangler aber vielleicht werde ich noch einer, jedenfalls hat mich das Aalansitzangeln voll gepackt...
Nebenbei stehen die Chancen zum Beifang nicht schlecht . Allein bei Köderfischangeln kommen schon drei- vier Arten zusammen... Werde meine OCC Kombo noch rechtzeitig vorstellen...
Meine erste Art wird ne Grundel   ...


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung der Kombo gilt als Anmeldung.


na dann will ich mal meins vorstellen, nach reiflicher Überlegung und nur wegen der Karpfen hier in den Gewässern habe ich mich fürs etwas gröbere entschieden

Daiwa Whiskers Specialist 2112 12ft 1,5lb (Twin Tip) und Shimano Aero GT 5010, Schnüre 0,18 0,20 0,23 0,26


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich kann damit eigentlich nur gewinnen ich muss es mir nur einreden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2021)

Hier ist der Thread, klasse! 

Ich (voran)melde mich dann auch gleich mal als Teilnehmer 

An Combos stehen 6 verschiedene sinnvolle für mich bereit und zur Wahl.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier ist der Thread, klasse!
> 
> Ich (voran)melde mich dann auch gleich mal als Teilnehmer
> 
> An Combos stehen 6 verschiedene sinnvolle für mich bereit und zur Wahl.


Dann wähle aus und poste!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2021)

Ich denke gerade drüber nach, ob und wie ich bis zum 31.03. noch meine eigene Vorrunde mache,
also Shootout 1 von 6. Zumindest zum Werfen und so werde ich das noch tun, einfach so Rute & Rolle verpaaren geht ja garnicht  die Divas können echt zickig sein.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade drüber nach, ob und wie ich bis zum 31.03. noch meine eigene Vorrunde mache,
> also Shootout 1 von 6. Zumindest zum Werfen und so werde ich das noch tun, einfach so Rute & Rolle verpaaren geht ja garnicht  die Divas können echt zickig sein.


Hätte mich ja auch schwer gewundert, wenn es bei dir mal nicht von hinten durch die deutsche Brust ins Auge ging.


----------



## Sir. Toby (3. Februar 2021)

Wie schaut es denn mit Wechselspitzenruten aus a la Jenzi Artini Multi Tool, oder MK Adventure Heavy Feeder / Naturköder?


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Wechselspitzenruten aus a la Jenzi Artini Multi Tool, oder MK Adventure Heavy Feeder / Naturköder?


Eine Rute ... und wenn die 1.000 Oberteile und Spitzen hat. O.k.!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann wähle aus und poste!


Ach geh', du hast doch den 01.04. erst als Start festgelegt.
Was soll ich denn noch 2 lange Monate tun, wenn ich nichts mehr auswählen kann, weil ich mich schon festgelegt habe?
Das wäre doch mir arg fad', nicht spannendes mit Rutentüfeln mehr bis dahin zu tun zu haben ...


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ach geh', du hast doch den 01.04. erst als Start festgelegt.
> Was soll ich denn noch 2 lange Monate tun, wenn ich nichts mehr auswählen kann, weil ich mich schon festgelegt habe?
> Das wäre doch mir arg fad', nicht spannendes mit Rutentüfeln mehr bis dahin zu tun zu haben ...


du mit deiner Tüfteleien, du kommst gar nicht zum Angeln, dich habe ich schon mal im Sack


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2021)

Aber nur bis vor dem 01.04. 

ich habe jetzt auch fast keine Zeit mehr, muss evtl. noch was umbauen ... so ein schöner Griff mit Schieberingen wäre ja ...


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2021)

Da mach ich auch gern mit  .
Allerdings muss ich mich für eine der ca. 15 Friedfisch Combos entscheiden .
Wird nicht einfach. 
Ich geh zwar oft nur mit einer Combo los,aber ich wechsle oft die unterschiedlichen Ruten


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Da mach ich auch gern mit  .
> Allerdings muss ich mich für eine der ca. 15 Friedfisch Combos entscheiden .
> Wird nicht einfach.
> Ich geh zwar oft nur mit einer Combo los,aber ich wechsle oft die unterschiedlichen Ruten


noch so ein Nordlicht was vor lauter suchen nicht zum angeln kommt    wir sollten hier aufhören und @Jason kann mir die Posen schicken


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde aus Spass an der Freude natürlich teilnehmen, allerdings ausserhalb einer Wertung, da ich mich nicht in den Verdacht einer Vorteilsnahme setzen möchte.


wie so außerhalb? wäre doch Blödsinn, Vorteilsnahme sehe ich auch nicht, und da dein Hausgewässer der Rhein ist, sage ich nur Barsch  , nee mit gehangen mitgefangen, und außerdem hätte ich ja sonst keine Gegner, die suchen ja noch alle ihr Combo


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Einfach dabei sein ist alles, bei mir wird auch nichts mehr als nur der Beifang sein... Verbissen hinterher zu jagen wird es nicht...


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2021)

Die Idee finde ich absolut Klasse   

5 Monate lang als Spinnfischer die ganz verschiedenen Gewässer mit nur einer Rute zu befischen ist schon eine Herausforderung. Soll ich es wagen? Aber wenn sogar @Nordlichtangler mitmacht, dessen Anforderungen was Ruten und Rollen angeht erheblich höher sind als meine ... 
Und in dieser vornehmen Gesellschaft mitzumachen ist auch eine eigenartige Versuchung 

Habe ja bis zum 1.4. Zeit. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass ich mit der 2.70 Rute auch kleine Köder fischen kann und dass ich mit ihr auch den kleinen 10 m breiten Bach mit seinen zugewachsenen Ufern beangeln kann, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2021)

Also, was soll das Zögern, ne Veranstaltung unter der Ägide des @Andal kann ja nur cool werden. Also möchte ich mich hiermit für die Teilnahme bewerben.
Ich bin allerdings noch weit entfernt, mich für eine Combo entscheiden zu können. 
Aber natürlich bin ich wie immer bereits einen Schritt weiter: Ich bastele gerade kleine Anklebe -Flossen -Barteln etc. sowie Fischüberziehpullis in diversen Farb- und Schuppenmustern, um fürs Photo ein breites Artenspektrum meines üblichen Fisches zu gewährleisten. Ich hoffe, das ist ok so.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bastele gerade kleine Anklebe -Flossen -Barteln etc. sowie Fischüberziehpullis in diversen Farb- und Schuppenmustern, um fürs Photo ein breites Artenspektrum meines üblichen Fisches zu gewährleisten. Ich hoffe, das ist ok so.


und ich mach mir ein Kopp wo ich was fangen könnte, Ideen muss man haben   ich finde das mehr als OK initiative muss belohnt werden


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, was soll das Zögern, ne Veranstaltung unter der Ägide des @Andal kann ja nur cool werden. Also möchte ich mich hiermit für die Teilnahme bewerben.
> Ich bin allerdings noch weit entfernt, mich für eine Combo entscheiden zu können.
> Aber natürlich bin ich wie immer bereits einen Schritt weiter: Ich bastele gerade kleine Anklebe -Flossen -Barteln etc. sowie Fischüberziehpullis in diversen Farb- und Schuppenmustern, um fürs Photo ein breites Artenspektrum meines üblichen Fisches zu gewährleisten. Ich hoffe, das ist ok so.


Die Fischüberziehpullis werden gestrickt oder gehäkelt? Finde die Idee großartig den armen Fischies in der kalten Jahreszeit was warmes stricken/häkeln, und nebenbei fällt dann auch noch was für die Challenge ab.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

Für so einen linksgestrickten Häkeldöbel kriegst du auch einen Extrapunkt.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2021)

Dann meld ich mich mal offiziell zum OCC an.

Hier meine Challange Combo:
Meine Daiwa Ninja Bolo in 4m.
Wurfgewicht -25g.










Als Rolle die Daiwa Laguna 2500B




Combo im Einsatz vom letzten Jahr:




Liebe Grüße an alle OCC'ler
Michi


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2021)

Der Norden macht auch mit  

*OCC 2021*

Combo ist eine alte Mitchell Heavy Feeder 420,
Rolle ist die Quick SEL 365 mit einer Keulenschnur.(0,28-0.60 mm)

Von Aal - Zander 

Die Keulenschnur andersrum auf die Rolle - geht auch Weißfische (Stippen)
in der Brandung fliegt das 180gr Blei--100Meter.

ich höre auch bei 120 Heringe  zu Angeln auf die Fische, da ich nicht mehr brauche dieses Jahr.
Bei Mama Hecht muss ich gucken ob ich ein Bild bekomme, die sind ja immer so schnell wieder weg









lg nobbi


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, was soll das Zögern, ne Veranstaltung unter der Ägide des @Andal kann ja nur cool werden. Also möchte ich mich hiermit für die Teilnahme bewerben.
> Ich bin allerdings noch weit entfernt, mich für eine Combo entscheiden zu können.
> Aber natürlich bin ich wie immer bereits einen Schritt weiter: Ich bastele gerade kleine Anklebe -Flossen -Barteln etc. sowie Fischüberziehpullis in diversen Farb- und Schuppenmustern, um fürs Photo ein breites Artenspektrum meines üblichen Fisches zu gewährleisten. Ich hoffe, das ist ok so.


Hast du vielleicht Interesse das Outfit ein wenig monetär zu versilbern? Ich hätte Interesse meine regelmäßigen Grundeln Karneval feiern zu lassen


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Der Norden macht auch mit
> 
> *OCC 2021*
> 
> ...


Schön Nobby das du auch dabei bist. Gute Posen hast du ja. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> noch so ein Nordlicht was vor lauter suchen nicht zum angeln kommt    wir sollten hier aufhören und @Jason kann mir die Posen schicken


Ne, ne. So einfach geht das nicht. Aber einen kleinen Vorgeschmack bekommst du bald. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (4. Februar 2021)

Ha, prima, na dann hab ich ja noch etwas Zeit, um mich für die eine Combo zu entscheiden.


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2021)




----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

bevor man mit der Matchrute auf Waller geht,
erstmal richtig stabiles Gerät bereitstellen ... bevor man hoch hinaus will ...






Ich hoffe mal, woviel Getue haben wir nicht nötig,
oder macht da wer den OCC Oberst ?


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

@nobbi1962 ... 1 Hering reicht ja. Für 100 Heringe kriegst du auch nicht mehr Punkte.

@all ... ist gar nicht so leicht, die eine Kombo zu finden.  Deswegen habe ich auch erst gesucht und dann die bescheidenen Regeln formuliert.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> bevor man mit der Matchrute auf Waller geht,
> erstmal richtig stabiles Gerät bereitstellen ... bevor man hoch hinaus will ...
> 
> 
> ...


Aber Oberst Manfred von Holstein hat etwas gesagt, was die Teilnehmer sich ans Herz legen sollten: "Es gibt nichts, was ein deutscher Offizier nicht kann!"


----------



## StrikerMS (5. Februar 2021)

Super Idee! 
Da ist ja noch genügend Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen mit welcher OC man teilnimmt.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Ich grübel auch noch - das hat man dann von einer überbordenden Auswahl...
Eigentlich kann es da nur eine geben, aber diese Ruten will ich eigentlich schonen..


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich grübel auch noch - das hat man dann von einer überbordenden Auswahl...
> Eigentlich kann es da nur eine geben, aber diese Ruten will ich eigentlich schonen..


schone dich mal lieber  du musst mich zum Zander bringen


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> 1 Hering reicht ja. Für 100 Heringe kriegst du auch nicht mehr Punkte


einfach in dem glauben lassen   sollen sich alle auf einen Art konzentrieren, zusammen mit den Combosuchern steigen meine Chancen deutlich


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

Thomas,
der Beifang ist auch gut  
Aalmutter
Dorsch und Mefo.

aber ich schone mich noch ein büschen


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Thomas,
> der Beifang ist auch gut
> Aalmutter
> Dorsch und Mefo.


 dann drück ich dir mal nicht die Daumen  da wäre ich ja Chancenlos


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

Chancenlos, 
ich habe auch noch die Posen von Jason  







lg nobbi


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schone dich mal lieber  du musst mich zum Zander bringen



Der Termin steht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2021)

Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurwechsel / Vorfach

Oder soll man sich auch für eine Art / Stärke der Schnur entscheiden?

Die beste , jemals gefertigte Gerte befindet sich in meinem Besitz - Wg. 5-100g+

Vom Ückel bis zum Waller null Problemo.

Tja, das Schätzchen wurde schon eine Weile nicht mehr nass - aus Angst vor Klaufingern an dem ein oder anderen "Industrieabschnitt" ,,, muss noch überlegen !

R.S.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Frage:


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurwechsel / Vorfach
> 
> Oder soll man sich auch für eine Art / Stärke der Schnur entscheiden?


Antwort:


Andal schrieb:


> _Schnüre, Montagen und Gewässer sind frei wählbar._


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ,,, muss noch überlegen !


lass dir Zeit


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch eine Frage - wenn man teilnimmt, muss man 5 Monate lang mit nur einer Kombo angeln, oder darf man in dieser Zeit auch mit anderen Kombos fischen (dass Fänge mit diesen Kombos nicht zählen, ist natürlich klar)?


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage - wenn man teilnimmt, muss man 5 Monate lang mit nur einer Kombo angeln, oder darf man in dieser Zeit auch mit anderen Kombos fischen (dass Fänge mit diesen Kombos nicht zählen, ist natürlich klar)?


da gehe ich mal von aus das man auch mit anderen Ruten fischen kann, man sollte nur ehrlich zu sich selbst bleiben, es geht ja um nix und ich sehe es als sehr großen Spaß and der freud.  
5 Monate nur mit der einen Rute hätte ich kein Bock


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Februar 2021)

Ich finde die Idee ganz nett und würde mich deshalb auch gerne anmelden.

Um dem Ganzen einen pädagogischen Mehrwert zu geben, werden Junior und ich als Team teilnehmen, quasi keinangelprofi & klein_keinangelprofi.

Um zu zeigen, dass es wie von mir immer wieder proklamiert tatsächlich so etwas wie "DIE" Allroundkombo gibt, wird unser Wettkampfgerät wahrscheinlich wie folgt aussehen:
Einfache Spinnrute 2,70m, WG 20-60g und eine einfache 3000er Rolle mit 25er oder 26er Mono. Ein Foto werde ich noch posten.

Da wir aus Ermangelung an Möglichkeiten nur in der Kategorie "Süßwasser" teilnehmen und damit auch keine Chance auf die vorderen Plätze haben, gibt es als Motivation für den Jungangler eine interne Preisverleihung.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die beste , jemals gefertigte Gerte befindet sich in meinem Besitz - Wg. 5-100g+



Na ja - da ich dieses Ding nun auch ein Jahrzehnt gefischt habe, halte ich diese Spektrum für arg übertrieben; 30-80gr passt schon eher...
Fast Gleichwertiges gibt es heutzutage für 60€ - DAM Nano Flex...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich grübel auch noch - das hat man dann von einer überbordenden Auswahl...
> Eigentlich kann es da nur eine geben, aber diese Ruten will ich eigentlich schonen..


Ist ja so, der Fluch der guten Taten ... 

Aber mit der "Einen" kannst du gar nicht anders, bedenkst du die Möglichkeit des unsterblichen Ruhmes der ersten OCC-Combo, 
das geht mindestens bis in Yates'sche Dimensionen, in den Olymp.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage - wenn man teilnimmt, muss man 5 Monate lang mit nur einer Kombo angeln, oder darf man in dieser Zeit auch mit anderen Kombos fischen (dass Fänge mit diesen Kombos nicht zählen, ist natürlich klar)?


Nicht nur das : Du verpflichtest dich dazu , Dich ausschliesslich von Spaghetti Bolo zu ernähren - und von Fencheltee - wohl bekommt´s 

R.S.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schone dich mal lieber  du musst mich zum Zander bringen


Du könntest sogar gummifizieren oder köfilieren oder köfisitting ...


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Um dem Ganzen einen pädagogischen Mehrwert zu geben, werden Junior und ich als Team teilnehmen, quasi keinangelprofi & klein_keinangelprofi


noch so ein Trickser, der sich mit Erfolgen vom Junior Krönen will  nee nee is nich. Der Junior(wie Alt?) soll mal machen, der Gewinnt schon was.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - da ich dieses Ding nun auch ein Jahrzehnt gefischt habe, halte ich diese Spektrum für arg übertrieben; 30-80gr passt schon eher...
> Fast Gleichwertiges gibt es heutzutage für 60€ - DAM Nano Flex...


Nönönö - ich meine nicht die "Olle" , sondern die Weiterentwicklung...die hast Du nicht, die gab´s nur für ganz wenige Handverlesene 

R.S.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - da ich dieses Ding nun auch ein Jahrzehnt gefischt habe, halte ich diese Spektrum für arg übertrieben; 30-80gr passt schon eher...
> Fast Gleichwertiges gibt es heutzutage für 60€ - DAM Nano Flex...


Selbst der Nachfolger von CMW (dem Ersterbauer), im Ziel und Standardaufbau genauso gemacht und dann von ihm nur selbst vertrieben, ist in der Universilität gerade nach unten raus deutlich besser, meine schaffen wirklich noch 7g Wobblers brauchbar mit einigem Spitzenwhip rauszufeuern.

Aber das sind alles nur "murkelig kurze" 9ft Spins, man wird sehen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

Mal 2 Fragen:

_Gewertet werden alle Fischarten, die mit ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle) gefangen werden._

Salzwasserfische Ost+Nordsee zählen jetzt doch? Gar keine Ortbegrenzung, also auch Norge, MIttelmeer ?

Bezüglich der Grundelpest und Varianten u. Färbungen Laichkleid, ich hatte schon diverse, an der derselben Stelle, könnte die aber wg. Aussehen und der Kleinheit nicht einer spezifischen Art zuordnen. Die wird für viele ja zum Brot&Butterfisch werden, weit einfacher als z.B. ein Kaulbarsch. 

Daher schlage ich vor:

1) Grundeln aus DE zählen als eine Spezies.
Ansonsten muss eine zur genauen Bestimmung noch frisch mit Eis an den Grundelfürst geschickt werden 

Mit den diversen Silberling-Cypriniden (hey, nicht nur Rotauge und Brassen) hat die geballte Kompetenz der Ükelianer keine Bestimmungsprobleme! 

2) Der Angelbereich sollte auf D (=DE) incl. 7 Meilenzone festgelegt werden, nicht mehr DK, SE, N ,GB usw. 
Damit braucht man die Fischarten nicht alle einzeln festlegen, sondern nur noch das Unentscheidbarkeitsproblem der Artenbestimmung regeln.


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> _Gewertet werden alle Fischarten, die mit ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle) gefangen werden._
> 
> ...


Du neigst nicht nur in Kombo-Themen zur Verkomplizierung.


----------



## Sir. Toby (5. Februar 2021)

Um die Chancen für alle gleich zu halten würde ich dEi Ganze Aktion auch nur aufs Süßwasser begrenzen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Februar 2021)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische - *WAS GIBT ES ZU GEWINNEN* ( *g**ei**e**r**l**e**c**h**z**... *) 


R.S.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische - *WAS GIBT ES ZU GEWINNEN* ( *g**ei**e**r**l**e**c**h**z**... *)
> 
> 
> R.S.


In der Signatur "Erster OCC Champion" schreiben zu dürfen


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische - *WAS GIBT ES ZU GEWINNEN* ( *g**ei**e**r**l**e**c**h**z**... *)
> 
> 
> R.S.


der Gewinner darf alle anderen Teilnehmer zum Essen einladen, der Sieg sei dir gegönnt


----------



## yukonjack (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische - *WAS GIBT ES ZU GEWINNEN* ( *g**ei**e**r**l**e**c**h**z**... *)
> 
> 
> R.S.


Eine Freifahrt mit nem Bagger durch die Eifel mit einer Stunde Aufenthalt im Schwenkbereich.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnurwechsel / Vorfach
> 
> Oder soll man sich auch für eine Art / Stärke der Schnur entscheiden?
> 
> ...


Wechsle die Schnur, so oft du magst!


Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage - wenn man teilnimmt, muss man 5 Monate lang mit nur einer Kombo angeln, oder darf man in dieser Zeit auch mit anderen Kombos fischen (dass Fänge mit diesen Kombos nicht zählen, ist natürlich klar)?


Fisch nebenbei, was du willst. Es zählen nur die Arten mit der einen Kombo.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> _Gewertet werden alle Fischarten, die mit ein und der selben Kombo (Rute & Rolle) gefangen werden._
> 
> ...


Fang die verschiedenen Arten, wo es dir ausgeht - meinetwegen in Hinterg'schertindien, wenn es dir ausgeht. Es geht darum, maximal viele Arten zusammen zu bekommen, egal wo die her sind. Wir sind internäschionäl und wollen viele, viele Fische sehen. Mitmachen, nicht gewinnen ist das Motto! 


Bilch schrieb:


> In der Signatur "Erster OCC Champion" schreiben zu dürfen


So schauts aus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Fang die verschiedenen Arten, *wo es dir ausgeht - meinetwegen in Hinterg'schertindien, *wenn es dir ausgeht. Es geht darum, maximal viele Arten zusammen zu bekommen, egal wo die her sind. Wir sind internäschionäl und wollen viele, viele Fische sehen. Mitmachen, nicht gewinnen ist das Motto!


Gefällt mir nicht.
Einer steigt im Berliner Zoo ein und fängt 150 Arten die Nacht, einer geht in den nächsten Safaripark und fängt da die ausgewilderten Afrikaner,
einer fährt in den indischen Ozean und fängt lauter hier vollkommen unbekannte Fische, der nächste angelt gleich in seinem Gartenteich und Aquarium usw...
Und was ist dann die Challenge, wo ist da die Vergleichbarkeit?

Das Vergleichen ist eine Sache der Auswertung, also des Filters zur Berechnung der Punkte, was eine eigentlich eine sehr einfache Sache ist, da man es sehr leicht auf Listen basierend machen kann. a) Fische und damit Daten sammeln und b) die spätere Auswertung sind 2 Sachen.

Es gibt die Einteilung in Friedfische, Raubfische, ich setze noch die Zwergfische u. Exoten dazu, dann gibt es noch Küstenfische und Meeresfische, so wird lange eingeteilt und sogar gelehrt. Und es macht auch ordentlich Sinn, bei allem Anarchismus.
Man kann alles irgendwo erweitern, aber die bisherigen Einteilungen und LIsten über den Haufen zu werfen, ist verkehrt.

Jedenfalls geht mir ein Großteil des Sinnes ab, wenn es keine Ziele gibt, vergleichbar Fische zu fangen, denn dann ist eine Universalkombo auch unkenntlich und damit sinnlos. Nämlich das nähert sich ohne ein vergleichendem Sinnen und Streben dem puren Zufall.

Dann kommt die Sache mit der Orga-Lawine. Das ganze eingeladenen Anglerboard macht fröhlich wild durcheinander wie im Rudelbums mit, schreibt hier mehr als 200 Beitrage pro Tag rein, und dann wofür für wen? Wer soll und will das lesen?   Wer soll und will das auswerten?
Und das sind nur die naheliegenden Punkte.

Aber es wird sich schon was ergeben, noch ist ja einige Zeit, die ich mal in nett verbringen und dem Treiben hier distanzierter zuschauen werde.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht.
> Einer steigt im Berliner Zoo ein und fängt 150 Arten die Nacht, einer geht in den nächsten Safaripark und fängt da die ausgewilderten Afrikaner,
> einer fährt in den indischen Ozean und fängt lauter hier vollkommen unbekannte Fische, der nächste angelt gleich in seinem Gartenteich und Aquarium usw...
> Und was ist dann die Challenge, wo ist da die Vergleichbarkeit?
> ...


Als ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe, musste ich mich zuerst überzeugen, ob das wirklich Du geschrieben hast - denn sowas würde ich eher @rippi zuschreiben ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

Der Spass zählt.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

@Nordlichtangler ... Jetzt lass bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Es ist mir schon klar, das das alles vielen, besonders Dir, viel zu wenig reguliert ist. Ihr würdet am liebsten einen eigenen Marshall hinter jeden Teilnehmer stellen u.s.w.. Es geht aber nicht um den gnadenlosen Wettstreit, schön deutsch, ohne jedes wenn und aber!

Es geht um den reinen Spass beim dabeisein, um möglichst viele Arten auch mal wieder zu sehen. Bei der Eiskübel-Challenge in den sozialen Medien gab es auch keine seitenlangen Regelwerke und weithin gefeierte gerechte Sieger - nur Menschen, die herzhaft lachten. Und genau so soll es bei der OCC werden. Strenge Regeln haben wir jetzt genug zu beachten. Zeit, es mal ganz locker und befreit anzugehen. Wer meint, er müsse da verbissen wettstreiten, der ist dann vermutlich fehl am Platze. Wem das alles zu sehr pillepalle ist, der schreibe sich seine eigenen Regeln und fische für sich "trocken stromauf"!

Und was die "enorme Arbeit" mit der Verfolgung, Registrierung und Bearbeitung der Beiträge angeht, so lass das mal meine Sorge sein. Das kriege ich schon auf die Reihe.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Fisch nebenbei, was du willst. Es zählen nur die Arten mit der einen Kombo.


Dann bin ich definitiv dabei - und zwar mit dieser Kombo:
- Rute: unbekannte Glasfaser-Tele, 2.70, WG ungef. 10-40 g
- Rolle: DAM Quick 331N (mit genug E-Spulen für diverse Fischarten)


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Februar 2021)

@Nordlichtangler 
Man kann auch alles übertreiben.
@all
Ich sehe das genauso, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
Mal was anderes, bisl mit Boardis Messen und fertig.
Ich finde es total interessant mit meiner erwähnten Combo alles auszuprobieren.
Ich hab die einfach Spontan ausgewählt.
Jetzt versuche ich das Maximum an Techniken und Finessen damit herauszuholen.
Das wird bestimmt spannend.
Genauso freue ich mich hier zb. ne Laube an Nobbis Keulenschnur zu sehen.
Irgendwie hat ja jeder im Prinzip das gleiche Handicap .

Und wenn es einer Nötig hat seine Forellen im Aquarium zu fischen?
So wath
Ändern kann man es eh nicht.
Aber er wird mit Ächtung Bestraft.
Vorsicht, der Beitrag könnte Spuren von Ironie beinhalten.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einer steigt im Berliner Zoo ein und fängt 150 Arten die Nacht, einer geht in den nächsten Safaripark und fängt da die ausgewilderten Afrikaner,
> einer fährt in den indischen Ozean und fängt lauter hier vollkommen unbekannte Fische, der nächste angelt gleich in seinem Gartenteich und Aquarium usw...
> Und was ist dann die Challenge, wo ist da die Vergleichbarkeit?



Wie gesagt - komme ich ans Mittelmeer....
Ich fände es total spannend, würden einige Fernreisende ( sofern es solche z.Z. überhaupt gibt..), alles daran setzen, soviele Arten wie nur möglich aus dem Indischen Ozean zu zuppeln und diese hier zu posten, um die OCC für sich zu entscheiden...
Man muss auch gönnen können.


----------



## Sir. Toby (5. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Aber er wird mit Ächtung Bestraft.


Ich plädiere für Teeren und Federn! 

Das hat sich über Jahrhunderte bewährt. 

An manchen Traditionen sollte man einfach festhalte..


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Teeren und Federn!
> 
> Das hat sich über Jahrhunderte bewährt.
> 
> An manchen Traditionen sollte man einfach festhalte..


Das ist doch so eine Sauerei ... den Teer kochen, die Gänse rupfen...!


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - komme ich ans Mittelmeer....
> Ich fände es total spannend, würden einige Fernreisende ( sofern es solche z.Z. überhaupt gibt..), alles daran setzen soviele Arten wie nur möglich aus dem Indischen Ozean zu zuppel und diese hier zu posten um die OCC für sich zu entscheiden...
> Man muss auch gönnen können.


Genau dieses "was, das kann man angeln" Erlebnis meine ich!


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte ja als Rolle ne Frams 2500A angedacht, einfach weil die an der Rute meiner vorläufigen Wahl hängt, und ich will  icht wechseln, die beiden "passen" einfach gut zusammen, ihr wisst was ich meine. Nur: 2 verschiedene Schnüre sind Minimum, besser 3. Und ne entsprechende Ersatzrolle wird buchstäblich mit Gold aufgewogen. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja als Rolle ne Frams 2500A angedacht, einfach weil die an der Rute meiner vorläufigen Wahl hängt, und ich will  icht wechseln, die beiden "passen" einfach gut zusammen, ihr wisst was ich meine. Nur: 2 verschiedene Schnüre sind Minimum, besser 3. Und ne entsprechende Ersatzrolle wird buchstäblich mit Gold aufgewogen. Sehr ärgerlich.


Füll eine dickere Schnur drauf, wie lang und wie dünn dein Vorfach dann ist, ist doch egal.


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Füll eine dickere Schnur drauf, wie lang und wie dünn dein Vorfach dann ist, ist doch egal.


Ich angle sehr gerne durchgebunden. Zudem sind bestimmte Anwendungen ab einer gewissen Stärke der Hauptschnur nicht praktikabel.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Also, Rolle wird ne 4000er Stradic Ci4 und darauf kommt ne 12er Firline Crystal - da knüpper ich dann zwichen 0.15er und 0.30er an Top Shot dran was ich gerade brauche - das ist schonmal super universell.. .
Aber soll ich wirklich meine geliebte DAM Sumo Minispin derart verschleissen?
Unschlüssig ich bin...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Und allen, denen es so zu banal erscheint. Ein fingerlanger Gründling zählt so viel, wie ein 2 m Waller. Die Herausforderung bei der OCC ist es, aus dem Beritt eine Combo zu wählen, die womöglich beiden Arten gerecht wird.


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und allen, denen es so zu banal erscheint. Ein fingerlanger Gründling zählt so viel, wie ein 2 m Waller. Die Herausforderung bei der OCC ist es, aus dem Beritt eine Combo wählt, die womöglich beiden Arten gerecht wird.


Ja, aberaberaberaber, wenn ich im Wallermagen noch 3weitere Spezies finde, die darf ich dann doch eigentlich auch geltend machen, denn im Prinzip habe ich sie ja auch mit der Combo gefangen. Oh, und wenn ich Schieberollenhalter habe, die ich an mehreren Ruten befestigen kann, das wäre dann doch eigentlich im Grunde genau der Fall wie mit den Wechselspitzen, ich bin ja eigentlich kein Rules-Lawyer*...



*zu Pen und Paper Rollenspielzeiten nannte man mich "+1 Minimax"


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2021)

Es war einmal mein größtes Bestreben, soviele Arten wie nur möglich zu fangen - für mich bis heute das erstebenswerteste Ziel welches ein Mensch nur haben kann.
Da zählt ganz einfach JEDE Art - und sei sie noch so klein oder exotisch...


----------



## Sir. Toby (5. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aberaberaberaber, wenn ich im Wallermagen noch 3weitere Spezies finde, die darf ich dann doch eigentlich auch geltend machen, denn im Prinzip habe ich sie ja auch mit der Combo gefangen.


Dann gibt der Dackel aus dem Wallermagen und die Ente im Hechtmagen aber auch einen Punkt 

Bei ordentlich gefangenen und gelandeten Biebern, Nutrias, Enten und Bisams spreche ich mich an dieser Stelle für 2 Punkte pro Kreatur aus!


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Was ist denn wenn ich mich selber hake. Dann hab ich mich UND die Combo mit der Combo gefangen? 
Foto wird dann nur schwer.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn ich mich selber hake.


zählt nur wenn du Schuppen hast


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2021)

Mal ernsthaft!!!

Was ist mit Krabben und Krebse die man fängt...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Fische zählen. Keine Angler, Geflügel, Krustentiere, Amphibien, Reptilien, Säugetiere ... alles njet!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2021)

Gut zu wissen !!!
Also Fahrräder und Einkaufswagen dann natürlich auch nicht ...


----------



## DUSpinner (5. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen !!!
> Also Fahrräder und Einkaufswagen dann natürlich auch nicht ...


Bei Fahrrädern nur wenn das Licht noch brennt und Einkaufswagen werden nur mit Chips oder DM Münzen gewertet...


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn ich mich selber hake. Dann hab ich mich UND die Combo mit der Combo gefangen?
> Foto wird dann nur schwer.


Glaub mir, da macht jeder Passant sehr gerne Fotos von


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Februar 2021)

Okay, ich habt mich gefixed, ich mach mit  Muss nur noch sehen wo ich bis April ne schnieke glücklich machende Rute herbekomme ?


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Ach herrlich. 
Ist ja jetzt schon ein Spaß bevor es richtig angefangen hat. 

Ich werd meine Balzer Feederrute mit 80g nutzen und meine 2500er gewonnene Kogha Rolle. 
0,22 oder 0,25er Mono kommt drauf.


----------



## rippi (6. Februar 2021)

Ich bin ebenfalls dabei und nehme als zusätzliche Herausforderung auch noch die billigste Rute die ich habe! Das soll mir erstmal jemand nachmachen.




@Bilch 
Ich bin verwundert, dass du meine Person in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag wiederfindest. Ich bin ein großer Freund der Statistik.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn ich mich selber hake. Dann hab ich mich UND die Combo mit der Combo gefangen?
> Foto wird dann nur schwer.


Wenn so ein Ungeschicklichkeitfoto lustig genug ist, kannst Du ein Punkt von meinen haben aber bitte mit richtig grimmigen Gesichtsausdruck ...


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Fische zählen. Keine Angler, Geflügel, Krustentiere, Amphibien, Reptilien, Säugetiere ... alles njet!



Du hast die Rundmäuler vergessen   =(;-))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach herrlich.
> Ist ja jetzt schon ein Spaß bevor es richtig angefangen ......... .


Merke es auch gerade, bin krank und die Langeweile herrscht über mich...
So kann ich mir dankbar die Zeit versüßen !!!


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Du hast die Rundmäuler vergessen   =(;-))


Die, da sehr primitve Fische, gehören mit dazu.


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2021)

Ich find die OOC-Aktion ne spannende Sache. 
Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich wie geplant eine der Picker- oder leichten Feederruten wähle oder zur ABU Legerlite Swingtipgerte greife. Auf jeden Falls solls ne leichte Grundrute von vermutlich 9-10ft Länge werden.
Das ist so für mich der am ehesten praktikable Kompromis zwischen zu kurz und zu lang und an etlichen Gewässern perfekt.


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Die, da sehr primitve Fische, gehören mit dazu.


Ich dachte die Rundis gelten (in der Systematik der Tiere und so) nicht als Fische.

War nur ein Spaß, lieber Andal, zu testen Deine Toleranz gegenüber Schlaumeiern jedweder Güteklasse.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls dabei und nehme als zusätzliche Herausforderung auch noch die billigste Rute die ich habe! Das soll mir erstmal jemand nachmachen.


Na dann nenne uns doch Roß und Reiter, besser noch Rute und Rolle!


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Rundis gelten (in der Systematik der Tiere und so) nicht als Fische.
> 
> War nur ein Spaß, lieber Andal, zu testen Deine Toleranz gegenüber Schlaumeiern jedweder Güteklasse.


Ich wünsche keinem so ein Urviech an die Rute ... brrr!


----------



## rustaweli (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich find die OOC-Aktion ne spannende Sache.
> Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich wie geplant eine der Picker- oder leichten Feederruten wähle oder zur ABU Legerlite Swingtipgerte greife. Auf jeden Falls solls ne leichte Grundrute von vermutlich 9-10ft Länge werden.
> Das ist so für mich der am ehesten praktikable Kompromis zwischen zu kurz und zu lang und an etlichen Gewässern perfekt.


Dahin tendiere ich auch momentan zu 90%. ABU und Pin. Vielleicht baue ich aber noch eine leicht stärkere zu einer Swing um. Aber ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls dabei und nehme als zusätzliche Herausforderung auch noch die billigste Rute die ich habe! Das soll mir erstmal jemand nachmachen.


und noch so ein Trickser  , wenn man dann jämmerlich versagen sollte kann man es ja auf Rute und Rolle schieben


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

Ohhhh, ich habe gerade den *möglichen Gewinn *gesehen den @Jason stellt,  muss jetzt erst mal ein paar anrufe tätigen für mögliche Angel Termine, Zoo Duisburg, Köln, Arnheim,  Sea Life Oberhausen, Zajac Duisburg usw


----------



## Finke20 (6. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> zählt nur wenn du Schuppen hast


 

Also im weitesten sinne hat er ja auch Schuppen, wie Hautschuppen und Kopfschuppen .


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Februar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also im weitesten sinne hat er ja auch Schuppen, wie Hautschuppen und Kopfschuppen .


Bitte jetzt keine Fotos


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Zählt oder zählt nicht?


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


>


So nen Fang gilt nicht!   Dann hätts ja gleich gewonnen.... 
Und die dafür verwendete Rute teilst du uns bitte nicht mit


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2021)

Warum eigentlich erst ab 1. April und nicht ab 1. März?
Ein paar schöne Angeltage gibt es doch im März meist auch schon.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich erst ab 1. April und nicht ab 1. März?
> Ein paar schöne Angeltage gibt es doch im März meist auch schon.


Am 01. März kannst du aber keinen glaubwürdigen Blauwal Fang melden


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich erst ab 1. April und nicht ab 1. März?
> Ein paar schöne Angeltage gibt es doch im März meist auch schon.


1. April ist schon für viele hier zu kurzfristig, wegen der Zusammenstellung ihres Combo


----------



## heinzi (6. Februar 2021)

Ich mache bei der Challenge zwar nicht mit, bin aber unglaublich gespannt welche Regeln letzten Endes gelten. Das scheint ja doch nicht so ganz trivial zu sein. Vielleicht sollte man einfach so starten wie Andal es vorgeschlagen hat und im nächsten Jahr überlegen, was besser gemacht werden kann.  Für mich als Leser wird es sehr spannend sein und ich freue mich schon auf die vielen unterschiedlichen Fische die ich zu sehen bekomme. Es ist auch sehr interessant zu sehen, mit welchen Cobos hier an den Start gegangen wird. Scheint ja irgendwie auch eine Vertrauensfrage in die Combo zu sein.
Also Leute, auch wenn ich nicht mitmache, ich freue mich riesig und finde es eine super Idee und drücke allen die Daumen.


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich erst ab 1. April und nicht ab 1. März?
> Ein paar schöne Angeltage gibt es doch im März meist auch schon.


Und auch den September könnte man noch mitnehmen. Hatte ich ja eingangs auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und auch den September könnte man noch mitnehmen. Hatte ich ja eingangs auch schon gefragt.


da das ja mehr oder weniger eine Spaß" Veranstaltung ist und meiner Meinung auch nicht all zu ernst genommen werden sollte, finde ich den Zeitraum schon Ok, ehr kürzer als länger


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da das ja mehr oder weniger eine Spaß" Veranstaltung ist und meiner Meinung auch nicht all zu ernst genommen werden sollte, finde ich den Zeitraum schon Ok, ehr kürzer als länger


Ach du willst dann nur deine Combo inne Ecke stellen und dich dann endlich wieder deinen anderen Mädels widmen. 

Na passt schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und auch den September könnte man noch mitnehmen. Hatte ich ja eingangs auch schon gefragt.



Ich denke mal Andal friert in den anderen Monaten zu sehr. Deshalb die Sommerchallenge


----------



## Slappy (6. Februar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls dabei und nehme als zusätzliche Herausforderung auch noch die billigste Rute die ich habe! Das soll mir erstmal jemand nachmachen.


Das hätte ich tatsächlich auch gemacht, wäre da nicht eine der Teile zerstört worden durch meine Unachtsamkeit. 
Es wäre eigentlich meine Kogha Angler duo classic geworden. Aber da gibt es den Feederteil nicht mehr.....


----------



## Finke20 (6. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich erst ab 1. April und nicht ab 1. März?


 
 Ist das vielleicht ein Aprilscherz und @Andal kommt am 1. April um die Ecke und sagt "April April" 


heinzi schrieb:


> Ich mache bei der Challenge zwar nicht mit, bin aber unglaublich gespannt welche Regeln letzten Endes gelten.


Na ganz klar 1 Rute und eine Rolle und der Rest ist variabel  und jede Fischart ist 1 Punkt.


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> ABU Legerlite Swingtipgerte greife


war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber reicht die aus? Muß bei uns jederzeit mit einem Karpfen von 30pf. rechnen. Das macht die Sache nicht gerade leicht. Tendenz geht zur 60gr. Spinnrute, 3m lang und Schwingspitzenendring.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Februar 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Muß bei uns jederzeit mit einem Karpfen von 30pf. rechnen.


Nimmst einfach einen kleinen Köder und ein Satzkarpfen recht doch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber reicht die aus? Muß bei uns jederzeit mit einem Karpfen von 30pf. rechnen. Das macht die Sache nicht gerade leicht.


habe auch zuerst an eine Winkelpiker oder Match gedacht, aber eben auf Grund der Krapfen hier und Hechte war mir das Risiko zu groß, und obwohl es in erster Linie um den Fun geht möchte ich den Verlust durch abriss oder Rutenbruch vermeiden.



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Tendenz geht zur 60gr. Spinnrute, 3m lang und Schwingspitzenendring.


oh ha, jetzt wird schon Ruten Tuning betrieben, Spinnrute Schwingspitzenendring   nur noch eine Baitrunner dran und ich würde sagen Perfekt, hätte ich hier was  zusagen würdest du schon einen Punkt für die Rute bekommen (sofern du es Schafts bis zum 1.4 hier vor zu stellen


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Februar 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber reicht die aus? Muß bei uns jederzeit mit einem Karpfen von 30pf. rechnen. Das macht die Sache nicht gerade leicht. Tendenz geht zur 60gr. Spinnrute, 3m lang und Schwingspitzenendring.


Das hab ich mir auch erst gedacht.
Ich wollte erst die Power Float nehmen.
Allerdings kann man bei uns einigermaßen selektiv auf Karpfen Fischen.
Es gibt genug Plätze bei uns wo man auf "Sicht" fischen kann und wo meist nur kleine Satzer rumschwimmen.
Und wenn doch mal ein richtig großer da wäre sieht man den eh gleich und kann die Rute schnell wegziehen.
Grob geschätzt dürften die meisten Kandidaten in meiner Zielgruppe für die Challenge unter 1KG haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch so eine Sauerei ... den Teer kochen, *die Gänse rupfen.*..!





Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für Teeren und Federn!
> 
> Das hat sich über Jahrhunderte bewährt.
> 
> An manchen Traditionen sollte man einfach festhalte..



Ich sach´ mal so - wenn leise surrend eine *signalrote Drohne* über Dir kreist , mit einem 

*neongelben "A"* gekennzeichnet und daher zweifellos dem vorsitzenden Kontrollorgan  zuzuordnen ist  ,

sich eine Luke öffnet und 

*6 Pfund Salz über Deiner Stellung abgeworfen wird* 

merkst Du , dass Beschei..en nich´ wirklich clever war ... 



R.S.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich mache bei der Challenge zwar nicht mit, bin aber unglaublich gespannt welche Regeln letzten Endes gelten. Das scheint ja doch nicht so ganz trivial zu sein. Vielleicht sollte man einfach so starten wie Andal es vorgeschlagen hat und im nächsten Jahr überlegen, was besser gemacht werden kann.  Für mich als Leser wird es sehr spannend sein und ich freue mich schon auf die vielen unterschiedlichen Fische die ich zu sehen bekomme. Es ist auch sehr interessant zu sehen, mit welchen Cobos hier an den Start gegangen wird. Scheint ja irgendwie auch eine Vertrauensfrage in die Combo zu sein.
> Also Leute, auch wenn ich nicht mitmache, ich freue mich riesig und finde es eine super Idee und drücke allen die Daumen.


Nix. Es bleibt bei den einfachen Regeln und dem Zeitraum. Ihr wollt doch alle bloss ablenken, weil ihr mit der einen Combo schon nicht zu Potte kommt.  Fischt alle mit der einen Combo eurer Wahl. Wann und wo spielt keine Rolle. Fangt viele Arten und bildet sie ab. Das ist mal für die paar Sommerwochen Aufgabe genug!

Für die folgenden Jahre darf dann gerne wer anders eine neue Challenge gebären und auf den Weg bringen. Ich werde wohl für mich so weit gehen, dass ich sogar die Montage belasse und lediglich Vorfächer, Hakengrößen und Köder wechsle. Alles am und im Rhein und einfach mal schauen, was so geht. So werde ich sicher nicht unter den Top Ten, oder gar den Big Five landen, aber es bringt mich im "One Man - One Rod" Gedanken sicher weiter.

Wenn wir jetzt noch diskutieren, wie man es machen könnte, ist in Jahren noch kein Fisch gefangen und es wird immer noch gestritten, wie man es besser machen könnte. Ich hasse den Konjunktiv. Und wenn es ein Flopp wird, kann es ab 2022 wer anders besser machen. Man lernt nur aus dem Versuch, aber nichts aus den Debatten darüber!


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Und amal ganz ehrlich. Für die meisten Rutenwaldforstwirte und Großgeräteeigentümer ist es doch schon eine gewaltige Hürde, eine Combo zu wählen, mit der man diese "Wettkampfperiode" bestreiten will. Es ist nicht leicht, etwas zu wählen, das den Kleinfischen so gerecht wird, wie dem vielleicht veritablen Karpfen, dem Hecht, oder vielleicht sogar einem Wallerchen. Hier zu grob, da zu fein, die kreuzverschiednen Gewässer berücksichtigend und am Ende noch halbwegs gut dastehen. Das fordert den Geist des Anglers! So soll es sein!

Wer da an ein wärmeres Meer reisen wird, der hat gute Chancen weit vorne zu landen. Auch der Nordlandfahrer kann gut dastehen. Aber selbst wer nur in der Heimat fischt, hat beste Gelegenheiten. Schon mal überlegt, was wir hier alles an mit der Angel fangbaren Spezies haben? Genau das macht für mich den Reiz aus, was eine Gruppe von Anglern, an allen möglichen Orten, mit vergleichsweise einfachem Gerät, so ans Tageslicht zu befördern im Stande ist. Sieg, Ruhm und Ehren sind da sekundär!

Für mich wird die OCC auch ein zukunftsweisender Blick in die Vergangenheit sein. Eine Combo und dann schau ma mal, ob ma was sehn!


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2021)

Tja, bei mir siehts anders aus: es geht darum, eine Combo zu wählen, mit der das Angeln auf die üblichen Verdächtigen (siehe unten) so viel Freude macht wie möglich. 
Deshalb gehts mir nicht um maximale _Performance_ der Combo, sondern um den maximalen Angelfreudefaktor. Und da kommen eben die alten Ruten ins Spiel.
Als Zielfische dürfen sich Plötz und Rotfeder, Brassen und Güster, Aland und Döbel, der Ukelei, der Gemeine Flußbarsch und sein tollkühner Cousin (Kauli), Giebel, Karausche, Schleie und Karpfen fühlen. Gut möglich, daß sich eine Grundel einreiht. Nen Gründling habe ich leider ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefangen.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir siehts anders aus: es geht darum, eine Combo zu wählen, mit der das Angeln auf die üblichen Verdächtigen (siehe unten) so viel Freude macht wie möglich.
> Deshalb gehts mir nicht um maximale _Performance_ der Combo, sondern um den maximalen Angelfreudefaktor. Und da kommen eben die alten Ruten ins Spiel.
> Als Zielfische dürfen sich Plötz und Rotfeder, Brassen und Güster, Aland und Döbel, der Ukelei, der Gemeine Flußbarsch und sein tollkühner Cousin (Kauli), Giebel, Karausche, Schleie und Karpfen fühlen. Gut möglich, daß sich eine Grundel einreiht. Nen Gründling habe ich leider ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefangen.


Man nehme nur mal die Familie der Cypriniden. Wer es schafft, da jede einzelne Art zu fangen, vor dem ziehe ich die Mütze und verbleibe lebenslang der g'schamste Diener!


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2021)

Etliche der in D heimischen Cypriniden gibts im Nordosten leider nicht. Die oben genannten 11 Arten kommen hier vor, sie sollten mit etwas Einsatz auch zu überlisten sein. Und zwar mit einer einfachen Grundangel-Combo. Ist ne Frage, wie oft man angelt und ob man „am Ball bleibt”.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> es geht darum, eine Combo zu wählen, mit der das Angeln auf die üblichen Verdächtigen (siehe unten) so viel Freude macht wie möglich.
> Deshalb gehts mir nicht um maximale _Performance_ der Combo, sondern um den maximalen Angelfreudefaktor.


Das halte ich überhaupt für einen aussichtsreichen Ausgsngspunkt bei dieser Challenge


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Februar 2021)

War eben mal im Rutenwald des Kellerischen Gewölbe und da war es soo kalt, dass ich froh bin, dass ich erst bis April die Combo genannt haben muss 
Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich geschockt, dass ich nicht wirklich aufsagen kann, welche Rute mit welchen Eigenschaften sich da unten unter den rund 40 Ruten tümmelt.....ich mein ich weiß schon so ungefähr, aber ich muss nachschauen. Da find ich die Idee One Man One Rod schon sehr cool, um sich selbst zu zeigen, es geht auch nur mit einer Rute.......also, das man könnte, so rein unrealistisch hypothetisch, man will sich ja den Spaß beim Shoppen nicht verderben


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> War eben mal im Rutenwald des Kellerischen Gewölbe und da war es soo kalt, dass ich froh bin, dass ich erst bis April die Combo genannt haben muss
> Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich geschockt, dass ich nicht wirklich aufsagen kann, welche Rute mit welchen Eigenschaften sich da unten unter den rund 40 Ruten tümmelt.....ich mein ich weiß schon so ungefähr, aber ich muss nachschauen. Da find ich die Idee One Man One Rod schon sehr cool, um sich selbst zu zeigen, es geht auch nur mit einer Rute.......also, das man könnte, so rein unrealistisch hypothetisch, man will sich ja den Spaß beim Shoppen nicht verderben


Und deshalb auch der eher kurze Wertungszeitraum. Es soll sich ja keiner beschnitten, oder bedrängt fühlen.


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Überlegt mal wieviel Rute die meisten von uns als Penz hatten. Eine 
Und was haben wir gefangen? 
Gefühlt *alle* Fische die im Teich vorkamen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2021)

Also, wenn ich wirklich die Rute wähle, die ich im Auge habe, gilt es zwei Probleme für mich im Vorfeld zu lösen: 
1. Die Rollenfrage. Entweder beiss ich in den sauren Apfel und besorge mir ne teure ESpule für die o.g. Freams A (Sind eigentlich auch die Spulen der Daiwa A Modelle innerhalb ihrer Klassen kompatibel?) Oder ich probiere es mit ner kleinen Longbow, für die ich etwa 36362 Spulen habe. Oder ne Mitchell300? Aber die würd zeitlich nicht so gut harmonieren. Oder aber ich verpasse ihr irgendeine neue 2500er LT und kaufe dazu ne ESpule oder zwei.
2. Meine angedachte Rute ist zwar gebraucht gekauft, und hat auch ihre ersten Johnnies gesehen- aber noch lange von dem Manalevel entfernt, mit dem ich gerne in eine Challenge ziehen würde. Da muss vor Beginn noch was passieren.
Aber dennoch: Ich habe bereits ein gutes Gefühl bei der Angel, ich nehm sie gerne zur Hand, da sind sehr positive Wellen vorhanden. Plus, ich denke die reinen Parameter befähigen sie zu einem breiten Spektrum an Fischen und Methoden.
Ich sag euch was, fast war ich versucht, morgen ne kleine Runde an der frischen Luft mit ihr zu planen.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Überlegt mal wieviel Rute die meisten von uns als Penz hatten. Eine
> Und was haben wir gefangen?
> Gefühlt *alle* Fische die im Teich vorkamen.


Ich muss dazu sagen das ich genau so war:
Eine Telerute in ca. 2,4m und glaub 30g Wurfgewicht.
So ein Standard Teil halt aus den 80gern.
Die Stationär Rolle weiß ich nimmer.
Mein Ur Opa hat mir da ne 30ger Mono aus seinem Sammelsurium drauf und fertig. 
Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern sie mal in den ganzen Jugendjahren einmal erneuert zu haben. 
Das Vorfach bestand aus solchen gekauften. 
Hakenpäckchen .
Die Päckchen durfte ich einmal jährlich beim Besuch in der nächsten Großen Stadt aufstocken.
Da fiel auch hin und wieder ein Päckchen Wirbel ab.
Sonst bediente ich mich in der gut sortierten Angelbox meines Vaters.
Mit Kunsködern,Fliegen und Co.
Aber ich war jedes Wochenende und alle Ferien im Sommer am Wasser.
Jeden Fisch der am  Großen See in meiner Nähe rumschwamm wurde beangelt. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Hauptbeute erinnern: 
Seelauben,Rotfedern,Brassen,Döbel,Barsch und Hecht waren mein Hauptziel.
Ab und an ne Forelle oder ein Karpfen.
Alles war mit dieser einen Rute möglich. 
Man brauchte nur eins Geduld.
Zeit hatte ich genug und Massen Fänge waren es in der Regel auch nicht.
Aber es war die beste Zeit die ich mir je vorstellen konnte.
Ca. 10 Jahre mit einer Rute und 3 Posen kann man sich heute wahrscheinlich gar nimmer vorstellen.
Aber es ging und gut war es auch noch.
Anderl's Aktion erinnert mich wieder sehr an die Alte Zeit. 
Und ich freue mich schon wieder ein Revival der alten Zeit zu erleben. 
Macht euch nicht zu viele Gedanken und bleibt locker. 
Gruß Michi


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder ich probiere es mit ner kleinen Longbow,


eine Freilauf? wenn es eine ist würde ich sie bevorzugen, da kann man auch mal Augenpflege betreiben


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> eine Freilauf? wenn es eine ist würde ich sie bevorzugen, da kann man auch mal Augenpflege betreiben


Ja, ich hab gerade die in der 30er Grösse sehr gerne. Durch die neuen Lts (bin ein bissel Fanboy, tchuligom) gibts jetzt auch weitere kleine, leichte Freiläufer in guter Quali aufm Markt, neben den Shimmiklassikern ST und DL.
Aber, ich habe gerade schon probiert, so richtig gut passts nicht bei meiner Combo.

Und ich denke, natürlich ist in der OCC neben denjenigen unter uns, die ihre Combos nach dem laissez-faire oder Spassfaktor zusammenstellen, oder jene, die Oldies mögen, oder jene die ihre verlorene unbeschwerte Kindheitserfahrung suchen, genauso Platz wie für jene, die präzises tüfteln, modden optimieren betreiben. Wer das mag und kann, warum nicht? Vermutlich ists bei den meisten ne Mischung aus allen Punkten
Alle diese Ansätze sind legitim, stehen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander und sind aller Ehren wert.
Schätze, das kann eine jener glücklichen Veranstaltungen werden, bei denen der Lorbeer direkt bei Beginn allen Antretenden gebührt.

Ich fände interessant, wenn auch der eine oder andere Eingefleischte Fliegen- oder Spinnfischer antritt, und uns mit seiner Lieblingsmethode einen bunten Korb präsentiert.

Noch ne kurze Frage @Andal: aberaberaber, wenn ich nun an meiner Kombo sagen wir mal ne Reuse oder Zugnetz befestige, und dann nicht über die Schnur sondern die Leine wiedereinhole....


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage @Andal: aberaberaber, wenn ich nun an meiner Kombo sagen wir mal ne Reuse oder Zugnetz befestige, und dann nicht über die Schnur sondern die Leine wiedereinhole....


Du kannst auch gerne geballte Ladungen mit der Wallerrute auswerfen ... mit den eventuellen Mißstimmigkeiten musst du aber selber klarkommen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gerne geballte Ladungen mit der Wallerrute auswerfen ... mit den eventuellen Mißstimmigkeiten musst du aber selber klarkommen.


Ich finde auch schön, und sehr interessant das ganze so offen fürs ganze Board zu gestalten. Sozusagen ein sommerliches gemeinsames Pendant zu der allseits beliebten Wichtelei, die ja ein schöner Andventsspass für ganz viele ist.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde auch schön, und sehr interessant das ganze so offen fürs ganze Board zu gestalten. Sozusagen ein sommerliches gemeinsames Pendant zu der allseits beliebten Wichtelei, die ja ein schöner Andventsspass für ganz viele ist.


So ist es gedacht. Spass für alle - ohne Korinthenkackerei!


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Eines werde ich, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen, noch ändern. Hier im Trööt der Smalltalk und die Anmeldung und für die Wertung gibt es dann ab dem 01. April einen neuen Fred.


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Eines werde ich, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen, noch ändern. Hier im Trööt der Smalltalk und die Anmeldung und für die Wertung gibt es dann ab dem 01. April einen neuen Fred.


Aber ich darf die Posenbox für den Gewinner sponsoren. Das geht doch in Ordnung. Nicht das das irgendwie in die falsche Richtung geht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Aber ich darf die Posenbox für den Gewinner sponsoren. Das geht doch in Ordnung. Nicht das das irgendwie in die falsche Richtung geht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber latürnich! 

...und sollten sich noch andere in Geberlaune befinden, so sind sie uns allen herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber latürnich!
> 
> ...und sollten sich noch andere in Geberlaune befinden, so sind sie uns allen herzlich willkommen!


Gut liebe Teilnehmer. Für den Gewinner der ersten OCC gibt es eine Posenboxen mit 4 selfmade Floats zu gewinnen. In der nächsten Zeit werde ich den Preis bebildert vorstellen. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und Glück. Möge der Bessere gewinnen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich wirklich die Rute wähle, die ich im Auge habe, gilt es zwei Probleme für mich im Vorfeld zu lösen:
> 1. Die Rollenfrage. Entweder beiss ich in den sauren Apfel und besorge mir ne teure ESpule für die o.g. Freams A (Sind eigentlich auch die Spulen der Daiwa A Modelle innerhalb ihrer Klassen kompatibel?) Oder ich probiere es mit ner kleinen Longbow, für die ich etwa 36362 Spulen habe. Oder ne Mitchell300? Aber die würd zeitlich nicht so gut harmonieren. Oder aber ich verpasse ihr irgendeine neue 2500er LT und kaufe dazu ne ESpule oder zwei.



Nimm ne unberingte Stipprute, brauchst dir keine Gedanken über die Rolle machen.
Kannst genauso alle deine Weißfische mit fangen, die du sonst nur mit gelbgepuderten Fleischknöllchen gefangen hast 

Benutze seit gut 3 Dekaden sogar eine im Winter zum Quappen angeln und die hält immer noch meinen Rekord.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nimm ne unberingte Stipprute, brauchst dir keine Gedanken über die Rolle machen.
> Kannst genauso alle deine Weißfische mit fangen, die du sonst nur mit gelbgepuderten Fleischknöllchen gefangen hast
> 
> Benutze seit gut 3 Dekaden sogar eine im Winter zum Quappen angeln und die hält immer noch meinen Rekord.


Das wäre ein Thema für eine folgende Challenge: "Investiere maximal 40,- € und fang viele Arten"!


----------



## Bilch (7. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Thema für eine folgende Challenge: "Investiere maximal 40,- € und fang viele Arten"!


Eigentlich machbar - meine Kombo: Rolle 13,5 Euro, Rute 4 Euro (Meister @rippi, zählt auch gebraucht gekauft als billige Kombo?). Bleibt noch 22,5 Euro für Schnur, paar Haken, Bleischrott, 2 - 3 Posen und 2 - 3 Kunstköder


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2021)

schöne Idee, wobei 40€ kein Problem ist, weder Gebraucht noch Neu


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. Februar 2021)

Booaaahh ... Jungs, das geht ja schon richtig ab hier! Wat ne Vorfreude? Ich bin natürlich auch dabei und lege mich schon mal verbindlich fest, was meine Combo angeht: Ich werde mit einer Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo in 12 ft fischen. Es gibt zwei Oberteile, ein klassisches mit 1,5 lbs Wurfgewicht, sowie ein Oberteil mit Feederspitze. Rolle wird eine Baitrunner ST2500 FB von S. Himano sein. Mit dieser Combo sollte sich ein breites Artenspektrum abdecken lassen. 

Da ich @Jason als Preisstifter nicht allein lassen möchte, stifte ich für den Gewinner der einzigartigen OCC noch ein Exemplar meines vor zwei Jahren bei Müller-Rüschlikon erschienen Buches „Kleine Flüsse -Große Fische“.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ein Exemplar meines vor zwei Jahren bei Müller-Rüschlikon erschienen Buches



Handsigniert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

Ein paar Friedfische kann ich mit meiner Bolo sicherlich auch beitragen.
Ich melde meine Trabucco Energhia XR Allround an. Rolle muss ich erstmal gucken was für eine Rolle dran ist(vmtl. Shimano Sienna 1000).
Foto kommt dann später.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Handsigniert?


Handsigniert!


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mit einer Drennan Specialist Twin Tip Duo in 12 ft fischen. Es gibt zwei Oberteile, ein klassisches mit 1,5 lbs Wurfgewicht, sowie ein Oberteil mit Feederspitze. Rolle wird eine Baitrunner ST2500 FB von S. Himano sein. Mit dieser Combo sollte sich ein breites Artenspektrum abdecken lassen.


da sind wir zwei ja ganz dicht beieinander  


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da ich @Jason als Preisstifter nicht allein lassen möchte, stifte ich für den Gewinner der einzigartigen OCC noch ein Exemplar meines vor zwei Jahren bei Müller-Rüschlikon erschienen Buches „Kleine Flüsse -Große Fische“.


jetzt wird es langsam ernst


----------



## Finke20 (7. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> ein Exemplar meines vor zwei Jahren bei Müller-Rüschlikon erschienen Buches „Kleine Flüsse -Große Fische“.


 
Sehr schön, aber sage mal. Ist das nicht der Martin Wehrle auf dem Titel .


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich melde meine Trabucco Energhia XR Allround an.


Jetzt doch .


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

Jupp. Ein paar Fische werd' ich schon fangen.
Bin startbereit....


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. Februar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber sage mal. Ist das nicht der Martin Wehrle auf dem Titel .
> 
> Jetzt doch .


Jau, schön gesehen @Finke20, es ist der Herr Wehrle.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Ein paar Fische werd' ich schon fangen.
> Bin startbereit....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365893


was für eine Rolle ist das? ich hätte gerne ein besseres Foto bei den gewinnen die  jetzt zu erwarten sind muss ich leider drauf bestehen    ich werde jetzt alle die mit machen strenger Beobachten  vor allem unsere Trickser


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

Ist eine Shimano Sienna 1000 FE, wie oben schon erwähnt.
Momentan ist ne Exage 1000 Spule mit 0,20er Mono drauf aber ich hab auch noch zwei Sienna Spulen die drauf passen und zwei ebenfalls passende AX 1000 Spulen.

So sieht se aus(mit grauer Originalspule):


			https://media.real-onlineshop.de/images/items/1024x1024/09ae0f682fe0d14ee583f5ee245b9995.jpg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Handsigniert!



Auch mit Pfotenabdruck vom Ferdi? 
Der gehört schließlich dazu. Auf Seite 84 hat er ja auch seinen großen Auftritt.


----------



## Sir. Toby (7. Februar 2021)

So meine Damen und Herren hiermit möchte ich mich offiziell zur OCC anmelden.

Die letzten Tage habe ich intensiv gegrübelt welche Combo es werden könnte.
Gestern Nacht um 1 Uhr habe ich noch verschiedene Combos aus dem Keller geholt und verglichen. 
Meine Frau hatte schon den Verdacht ich hätte  oder gar

Nach langer Überlegung, wird es eine Combo, die noch aus der Anfangszeit meiner Angelei stammt.
Sie ist geschätzt knapp 30 Jahre alt.

Und damals war sie einer meiner wenigen Ruten.

Es ist eine Hechtrute mit 2,7m in 2,5lbs kombiniert mit einer Eurostar Baitdrifter Rolle der 6000er Grösse.
Als Schnur ist eine neue 0,355mm Shimano Technium drauf gekommen.
Ich habe die Rolle bewusst nicht ganz voll gemacht.
Da ich keine Ersatzspule für die Rolle habe, wird ganz wie früher, in guter alter Manier, die Zielfischschnur einfach in benötigter Stärke, Art und Länge direkt an die vorhandene Hauptschnur geknotet.

Mit einer voll parabolischen Rute bin ich denke ich auch am Fluss für fast alles gerüstet.

Hier ist das Gute Stück


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Thema für eine folgende Challenge: "Investiere maximal 40,- € und fang viele Arten"!



Weisste was?
Ich zieh das jetzt schon so durch!
Das ist mal ne echte Herausforderung für ganze Kerle...


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch mit Pfotenabdruck vom Ferdi?
> Der gehört schließlich dazu. Auf Seite 84 hat er ja auch seinen großen Auftritt.


Das ist sein Vorgänger, der großartige Louis. Der lütte Ferdinand hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht das Licht dieser Welt erblickt.


----------



## Bilch (7. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weisste was?
> Ich zieh das jetzt schon so durch!
> Das ist mal ne echte Herausforderung für ganze Kerle...


Hast Du nicht von einer Stradic geschrieben ...?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht von einer Stradic geschrieben ...?


Schon - aber was geht mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern an..?
Überleg doch mal; mit gutem Gerät kanns doch jeder, aber 40€ ist ne echte Aufgabe...
Ich bin schon am rechnen und suchen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> mit gutem Gerät kanns doch jeder, aber 40€ ist ne echte Aufgabe...
> Ich bin schon am rechnen und suchen..



Du willst nur wieder ne Chinawabbelpeitsche bei ali kaufen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Das ist sein Vorgänger, der großartige Louis. Der lütte Ferdinand hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht das Licht dieser Welt erblickt.


Ach stimmt, Du hattest einmal erwähnt dass ihr vor Ferdinand bereits schon einen Weimaraner hattet.
Eine gute Wahl, eine der hübschesten Jagdhundrassen die es gibt, wie ich finde.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du willst nur wieder ne Chinawabbelpeitsche bei ali kaufen.


Fast - ne Spinne für 12€ ist schon im Zulauf...
Haken für 1€ ebenfalls.
Jetzt brauche ich noch ne 20% Aktion bei Arschkari.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schon - aber was geht mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern an..?
> Überleg doch mal; mit gutem Gerät kanns doch jeder, aber 40€ ist ne echte Aufgabe...
> Ich bin schon am rechnen und suchen..



Für 16,90€ + Versand hättest Du hier schon einmal knapp 12 Arten, ganz bequem von zu Hause aus.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Trockenfisch-Mix-Fisch-Snack-getrocknet-gesalzen-10-Stueck-/162284388563


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. Februar 2021)

Anmeldung von Kuttenkarl:

Rute: DAM Imperial Pike 60, Länge 3m, Wg. 30-60gr
Rolle: Fox Stratos FS 4000 E, 2 Ersatzspulen
Schnur wird 0,16mm, 0,22mm, o,30mm, Marke wird das was mein Gerätehändler da hat.
Schwingspitze und 1 1/2oz Feederspitze
















bin in Sachen Bilder noch nicht ausgerüstet. Bilder sind von meinen Handy über den Laptop meiner Frau per Mail zu meinem Laptop gekommen.
 Wenn jemand einen günstigen Fotoaparat über hat, kann er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Februar 2021)

Habe noch ein Fotoapparat aber da müsste man die Bilder auch noch vorher entwickeln lassen bevor .............
 ...

Hol dir doch ein billiges Smartphone...


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hol dir doch ein billiges Smartphone...


kommt mir nicht ins Haus, habe nur ein Notfallhandy.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Super @Wuemmehunter !!!  - Jetzt sind wir auch in der Lage, zum Abschluss eine Auslosung zu machen und dem Glück eine neue Form zu geben!

Ich habe die Neuanmeldungen aktualisiert. Habt bitte auch ein Auge mit drauf, damit ich keinen übersehe. Wenn ja, schreibt mich bitte an und nennt die Beitragsnummer der Anmeldung mit dazu - Danke!


----------



## Moringotho (7. Februar 2021)

sers,

klingt ja sogar nach etwas was ich evt. noch machen kann.
mit 1 rute, kleinem stuhl, kescher und rucksack mit kleinkram sollte es auch für mich allein möglich sein es ans wasser zu schaffen.

muss dann nur sobald ich wieder zuhause bin den keller durchforsten mit welcher kombo ich das dann evt. versuche.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Und nicht das wer meint, wir machen hier *verbotenerweise ein Wettfischen*. Wir machen eine *"wissenschftliche Erhebung angelbarer Fischarten"*!

Die Preise sind Erinnerungsgeschenke an die Teilnehmer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und nicht das wer meint, wir machen hier *verbotenerweise ein Wettfischen*. Wir machen eine *"wissenschftliche Erhebung angelbarer Fischarten"*!
> 
> Die Preise sind Erinnerungsgeschenke an die Teilnehmer.


Richtiiiiiiiig.... Schlaues Kerlchen, du Anstifter ...


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe die Neuanmeldungen aktualisiert. Habt bitte auch ein Auge mit drauf, damit ich keinen übersehe. Wenn ja, schreibt mich bitte an und nennt die Beitragsnummer der Anmeldung mit dazu - Danke!


schön wäre es wenn ein Bild vom Combo neben dem Namen wäre, so weiß man womit die anderen Wissenschaftler   fischen, wenn das nicht geht dann zumindest die Beitragsnummer wo das Combo mit Bild vorgestellt wird


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schön wäre es wenn ein Bild vom Combo neben dem Namen wäre, so weiß man womit die anderen Wissenschaftler   fischen, wenn das nicht geht dann zumindest die Beitragsnummer wo das Combo mit Bild vorgestellt wird


Der geneigte Leser soll im Thema wühlen - ich mach doch keine Illustrierte für Analphabeten!


----------



## Sir. Toby (7. Februar 2021)

So, nun habe ich aber doch noch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Frage zum Regelwerk!

Was passiert bei Rutenbruch, Rollendefekt, Verlust oder Diebstahl der Combo? 
Darf man dann mit Ersatzgerät weitermachen, oder word man disqualifiziert?

Bei Verlust des Anglers sollte die Sache ja klar sein. 

Ich sage nur:
Verstirbt der Beamte auf der Dienstreise, so gilt diese als beende!


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Da warten wir mal ab, bis es gekracht hat. Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder!?


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Der geneigte Leser soll im Thema wühlen - ich mach doch keine Illustrierte für Analphabeten!


naja, noch einfacher kann man es sich nicht machen


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> naja, noch einfacher kann man es sich nicht machen


Na ja.... vielleicht einen Kreuzerltest. Ich poste Fischbilder und wer einen Fisch erkennt, macht ein Kreuzerl. Also quasi eine Form des Abiturs.


----------



## Pescador (7. Februar 2021)

Nachdem ich nun alles in diesem Thread (übrigens nach ein paar Wochen AB-Abstinenz) heute aufmerksam durchgelesen habe, stelle ich ja fest dass dieses vorgegebene "OCC-Regelwerk" auch bei meiner, wenn auch eher seltenen, Ansitzangelei eine nette kleine Herausforderung sein könnte.
Zwar bin ich ja schon ziemlich festgefahren mit meiner Barsch- u. Zanderangelei, aber meine Ansitzcombo (mit hohem Universalitätspotenzial) bräuchte ja einfach nur mit anderen Montagen versehen werden, um damit auch mal weitere Spezies zu befischen (genial...). 

Ich beangele da unter anderem einen kleinen See, welcher an ein Wohngebiet angrenzt, und der Bevölkerung als Entsorgungseinrichtung für nicht mehr gewollte Zierfische dient. So besteht also durchaus die Möglichkeit, _quasi als Hegebefischung_, auch mal einen Koi oder eine Goldorfe zu landen...

*Somit möchte ich mich nun auch gern zur Premiere der **One Combo Challenge** anmelden! *

Folgendes Gerät wird mich begleiten:

- Teleskoprute: Balzer Magna Magic Gold Tele 45. 3m/ 10-45g
- Freilaufrolle: DAM Quick Impressa Pro 340 FS
- Schnur: 0.28er Mono (Shimano)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Februar 2021)

Aufgrund vertragsrechtlicher Restriktionen _- Das Leben als Profiangler hat, neben unzähligen geil...n Groupies, auch seine Schattenseiten. -_ kann ich leider nicht an der diesjährigen OCC teilnehmen. Da der Spaß im Vordergrund dieser Challenge stehen soll, würde ich wenn dann aber wohl zur Centrepin greifen. Auch wenn mir als Profiangler das totale Ablosen meiner Person als eher unwahrscheinlich erscheint, so zöge ich anschließend doch wenigstens mit dem schwarzen Gürtel im Wallis Cast vom Schlachtfeld. Ein Gewinn wäre es also in jedem Fall.

Kann ich also noch jemanden zur Centrepin einladen / überreden? Stellt euch nur mal die Gaudi beim Einleiern eines Blinkers vor.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Es freut mich, dass das Teilnehmerfeld so wächst.  

Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch reine Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, die sagen, euch Wurmbadern zeige ich, wo bei der Glocke der Klöppel hängt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass das Teilnehmerfeld so wächst.


Ja, das freut mich auch! Je mehr, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Abstand zum Vorletzten nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schön wäre es wenn ein Bild vom Combo neben dem Namen wäre, so weiß man womit die anderen Wissenschaftler   fischen, wenn das nicht geht dann zumindest die Beitragsnummer wo das Combo mit Bild vorgestellt wird


Das sieht man doch laut "Regularien", dann auf den Fang Fotos ( _Zum Nachweis ist ein Foto vom Fisch und der Kombo nötig.) 

  _


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Es genügt ja auch, wenn jeder selbst mitzählt, dann muss sich der Andal keine unnötige Arbeit machen und es ist auch von allen leicht zu kontrollieren.
Ausserdem gehe ich ohnehin davon aus, dass hier nur Gentlemen teilnehmen und sich niemand selbst betrügen will...


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

@rhinefisher hat recht.
Übrigens wird die ganze Situation ja viel klarer werden, da zu Beginn der Challenge ein reiner Fangmeldungsthread eingerichtet wird, in dem jeweils streng nur das Bild und die Meldung gepostet werden sollen. Da kann kann ja ein jeder bei seiner Erstmeldung nochmal seine Combo und ggf. Methode in einem Einzeiler kurz erwähnen. ("Barsch, 11cm, 3.4. Tauwurm mit Pose, 35er Mono,  Shrottex Allround Tele 2,40 80-200g, DAM Qock Comodo 10000").
Um seine eigenen Fortschritte oder die anderer schnell zu überblicken, reicht's ja völlig, diesen Thread mit der SuFu nach den Beiträgen von Boardie xy zu durchsuchen.
Easy peasy.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2021)

Mini, du stehst noch gar nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste.


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mini, du stehst noch gar nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste.


Weil ich mich noch mit keiner verbindlichen Combo vorgestellt habe, hab nur lediglich meine Absicht dabeizusein hier vermerkt. Ich bin noch am Grübeln und in Gedanken Combos zu entwerfen. Ich werd mich noch rechtzeitig festlegen 
Allein für den Spass lohnt sich das schon!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Ich auch nicht....
Ich warte ja noch auf die 20% Aktion..


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht....
> Ich warte ja noch auf die 20% Aktion..


Ganz schön mutig, wenn du da die Aktionsware vom Arschkarli mit einbeziehst ... vielleicht reicht es dann ja noch zu einer Grundel, kurz vor Sendeschluss.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz schön mutig, wenn du da die Aktionsware vom Arschkarli mit einbeziehst ... vielleicht reicht es dann ja noch zu einer Grundel, kurz vor Sendeschluss.


Who dares wins...
Es bleibt mir ja auch kaum etwas Anderes übrig - Du glaubst nicht, was ich gerade für einen Aufwand treibe, um für 40€ halbwegs brauchbares Gerät zu bekommen..


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2021)

Für 40€ Angelset hab ich noch eine Kiste Bier und Rundgrill mit Nacken dabei, am Angeltach.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Für 40€ Angelset hab ich noch eine Kiste Bier und Rundgrill mit Nacken dabei, am Angeltach.


Klar, das geht auch, aber dann haste bloß Schrott.
Im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit möchte ich sicherstellen, dass irgend ein Kind nach der OCC noch etwas länger Freude daran hat und mich nicht nach drei Tagen verflucht und den Dreck in die Tonne haut...


----------



## Tricast (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gar nichts anderes als 40,-€ Combos! Werde mir auch noch was passendes raussuchen aus dem Schrott und mich dann anmelden. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## skyduck (8. Februar 2021)

hm... Ich schwanke auch immer noch hin und her. Am einfachsten wäre natürlich meine 3 Kraft Allround bis 75g in 3m Länge und einer der montierten Fox Eos 5000 Freilaufrollen, da habe ich schon so ziemlich alles drauf gefangen was es hier bei uns zu fangen gibt. Andererseits wollte ich ja von diesen "groben Dingen" weg und wieder mit feinen Zeug und einfach mehr Spaß fischen. Das würde dann eher für die Drennan Legermaster sprechen oder direkt in ganz modern für die bereits sehr erfolgreiche Browning Sphere Feeder L mit der passenden Sphere Rolle MgTi 930. Die soll mich sowieso das ganze Jahr begleiten und ist von den feinen Ruten wahrscheinlich die flexibelste...

Was tun sprach Zeus?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Was tun sprach Zeus?



In aller Ruhe nachdenken, denn zum Einen ist es ja noch lange hin, und zum Anderen hilft soetwas ganz gut über die Jahreszeitlich bedingte Langeweile hinweg...


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts anderes als 40,-€ Combos!


Das machst Du genau richtig - für 40€ bekommt man schon gutes Zeugs...
Aber ich brauche ja auch noch alle notwendigen Kleinteile - da wirds dann richtig eng.
40€ nur für Rute, Rolle und Schnur ausgeben zu können - was für ein Traum...


----------



## Tricast (8. Februar 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> hm... Ich schwanke auch immer noch hin und her. Am einfachsten wäre natürlich meine 3 Kraft Allround bis 75g in 3m Länge und einer der montierten Fox Eos 5000 Freilaufrollen, da habe ich schon so ziemlich alles drauf gefangen was es hier bei uns zu fangen gibt. Andererseits wollte ich ja von diesen "groben Dingen" weg und wieder mit feinen Zeug und einfach mehr Spaß fischen. Das würde dann eher für die Drennan Legermaster sprechen oder direkt in ganz modern für die bereits sehr erfolgreiche Browning Sphere Feeder L mit der passenden Sphere Rolle MgTi 930. Die soll mich sowieso das ganze Jahr begleiten und ist von den feinen Ruten wahrscheinlich die flexibelste...
> 
> Was tun sprach Zeus?


Am einfachsten wartest Du jetzt auch auf die 20% Aktion und schaffst Dir was gescheites passendes an. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Was tun sprach Zeus?


Zeus der alte Schlawiner hätte sich natürlich für die most sexy entschieden.
Und da fällt Deine erste Combo ganz klar raus. Ich weiss es, denn exakt diese habe ich auch sogar 2mal, und nie was nennenswertes damit gefangen.
Aber nicht weil die Combo schlecht wäre -sie ist es nicht- sondern weil sie so absolut fade und uninspiriert ist, so durch und durch vernünftig, das ich kaum damit angle. Null Starqualitäten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zeus der alte Schlawiner hätte sich natürlich für die most sexy entschieden.
> Und da fällt Deine erste Combo ganz klar raus. Ich weiss es, denn exakt diese habe ich auch sogar 2mal, und nie was nennenswertes damit gefangen.
> Aber nicht weil die Combo schlecht wäre -sie ist es nicht- sondern weil sie so absolut fade und uninspiriert ist, so durch und durch vernünftig, das ich kaum damit angle. Null Starqualitäten.


Wenn du willst, Schnitz ich dir das Drennan Logo in eine Kartoffel   Kartoffeldruck passt doch vorzüglich zu fad, langweilig und schlicht.....Hab ich euch jetzt Inspiriert, etwas aus euren Ruten zu machen ?


----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar, das geht auch, aber dann haste bloß Schrott.
> Im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit möchte ich sicherstellen, dass irgend ein Kind nach der OCC noch etwas länger Freude daran hat und mich nicht nach drei Tagen verflucht und den Dreck in die Tonne haut...


schau mal hier,


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schau mal hier,


Nee - vielen Dank, aber das ist nix.
Man muß es mit der Selbstkasteiung ja nicht übertreiben...
Askari lässt mich seit Wochen auf einige Spulen Geflecht warten.
Ich habe die gerade mal angeschrieben, ob sie es nicht für angebracht hielten, mir nen 10€ oder 20% Gutschein zukommen zu lassen...


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, Schnitz ich dir das Drennan Logo in eine Kartoffel   Kartoffeldruck passt doch vorzüglich zu fad, langweilig und schlicht.....Hab ich euch jetzt Inspiriert, etwas aus euren Ruten zu machen ?


Du hast mich missverstanden. Es ging mir nicht um bestimmte Hersteller, sondern um schwer fassbare, mehter-füsische Qualitäten der gewählten Kombi.
Übrigens denke ich tatsächlich darüber nach, den Blank meiner Comborute (die keine Drennan sein wird) mit einem verheißungsvollen und glücksbringenden Nose-Art zu verzieren. Wird mir mehr nützen als jetzt hastig nen Gewindeendring anzuleimen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> schau mal hier,


Mal so rein aus Neugier, hat hier im Forum wirklich jemand auf regulären Wege so ne billig Rute zu bruch bekommen ? Oder ne Billig Schnur die nach der kleinsten Belastung riss ? Ich für mich kann das verneinen, bei einer Billig China Rute hatte ich mal das Problem, dass sich die Ringstege bereits nach dem ersten Einsatz gelöst hatten, hab ich dann Zuhause neu geklebt, aber dass sie frühzeitig bricht hab ich nicht feststellen können. Ach ja und irgendwie lag sie schwerer in der Hand. Und bei den ganz günstigen Schnüren hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass sie schneller verdrallen aber gerissen ist mir noch keine.
Meiner Meinung nach wird da etwas zuviel gewese drum gemacht. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass man Qualität nicht sieht oder bezahlen sollte, das hochwertige Zeug kommt mir auch in den Warenkorb, aber nur mit Sinn und Verstand und nicht weils gut aussieht und von allen gehyped wird


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Oft sind halt leider die führigen und maximal breitbandigen Ruten nicht sehr sexgeladen. Aber dafür fangen sie gut.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast mich missverstanden. Es ging mir nicht um bestimmte Hersteller, sondern um schwer fassbare, mehter-füsische Qualitäten der gewählten Kombi.
> Übrigens denke ich tatsächlich darüber nach, den Blank meiner Comborute (die keine Drennan sein wird) mit einem verheißungsvollen und glücksbringenden Nose-Art zu verzieren. Wird mir mehr nützen als jetzt hastig nen Gewindeendring anzuleimen.


Hast recht Mini, hab bestimmt etwas zuviel rein interpretiert, sorry   Ich bin da schon irgendwo auf der Suche nach der Erfüllung im einfachen, keep it Simple und sch*** auf den Mainstream war schon immer mein Motto


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Oft sind halt leider die führigen und maximal breitbandigen Ruten nicht sehr sexgeladen. Aber dafür fangen sie gut.


Also, ich find grade ersteres ist eng mit sexyness verknüpft. Bei letzterem stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, maximale Einsatzbandbreite geht oft sehr zu Lasten der Angelfreude


----------



## Sir. Toby (8. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal so rein aus Neugier, hat hier im Forum wirklich jemand auf regulären Wege so ne billig Rute zu bruch bekommen ? Oder ne Billig Schnur die nach der kleinsten Belastung riss ? Ich für mich kann das verneinen, bei einer Billig China Rute hatte ich mal das Problem, dass sich die Ringstege bereits nach dem ersten Einsatz gelöst hatten, hab ich dann Zuhause neu geklebt, aber dass sie frühzeitig bricht hab ich nicht feststellen können. Ach ja und irgendwie lag sie schwerer in der Hand. Und bei den ganz günstigen Schnüren hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass sie schneller verdrallen aber gerissen ist mir noch keine.
> Meiner Meinung nach wird da etwas zuviel gewese drum gemacht. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass man Qualität nicht sieht oder bezahlen sollte, das hochwertige Zeug kommt mir auch in den Warenkorb, aber nur mit Sinn und Verstand und nicht weils gut aussieht und von allen gehyped wird


Naja, günstigere Ruten enthalten ja auch häufig einen hohen Glasfaser Anteil.
Was der Stabilität des Blanks ja bekanntlich keinen Abbruch tut!
Daher auch das oft höhere Gewicht der billigeren Stöcke.

Bei schweren Angelmethoden wie dem Stellfischen auf Waller, sind für mich Blanks mit hohem Glasfaser Anteil  ganz weit vorne.

Ringe und Rollenhalter sind bei billig Ruten natürlich noch mal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Bilch (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass das Teilnehmerfeld so wächst.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch reine Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, die sagen, euch Wurmbadern zeige ich, wo bei der Glocke der Klöppel hängt.


Ich bin vor allem als Spinnfischer dabei, diese Chalenge stellt aber für mich eine Herausforderung dar auch mal mit der Pose bzw. auf Grund zu probieren ...


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich meine Challenge-Rute, die *Shakespeare Mach 1 XT Specialist 11 ft*. nehme, dann ist das genau so ein unsexy Stock.

Sie entstammt keiner wirklich angesehenen Marke, noch ist sie ein Topmodell. Gab ja da die Mach 2 und Mach 3 mit deutlich höherwertigeren Bauteilen.
Sie hat nicht den standesgemäßen AAA+ Korkgriff.
Sie hat keine Top Ringe.
Und sie sieht recht unscheinbar aus.
Auch fing der ursprüngliche Gewindeendring sehr gerne die Schnur. Jetzt prangt da, ohne alle Probleme, ein ganz normaler Endring.

Aber sie hat, für den Preis bemerkenswert, eine echte Zapfenverbindung.
Sie hat eine ideale Mischung aus feinfühliger Spitze, Backbone und raschem Rückstellvermögen, bei gleichzeitig moderat progressiver Aktion.

Zusammengefasst: Ein eher unspektakulär auftretendes, aber ungemein braves Arbeitstier.
Grad noch kurz genug, um auch mal einen Blinker nach den Rapfen zu werfen, oder mit einem toten Köderfisch nach Zandern zu zupfen.
Grad lang genug, um mit der Pose zu fischen.
Und sonst ideal, um damit auf alles im Rhein auf Grund zu fischen - sieht man mal von Urianen ab.

Zusammen mit der *Korum Shadow 3500 Freilaufrolle* ist das nichts zum Angeben. Aber es ist in meinen Augen die perfekte Combo, um damit bei der OCC Fische zu fangen. Der Freilauf ist übrigens nichts, was ich für zwingend erachte, aber er ist auch bei der Flussfischerei nicht, was einem Schaden bringen würde. Dazu die 25er Mono und es wird mir reichen, ohne das ich mir den Kopf machen müsste, was und wie und wo. Auch wenn es mal wo anders hingehen sollte, ich bin und bleibe gelassen.

Lediglich die Spitze der Rute werde ich noch etwas sichtbarer machen. Vielleicht mit Farbe, oder nur einem Sight Bob.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal so rein aus Neugier, hat hier im Forum wirklich jemand auf regulären Wege so ne billig Rute zu bruch bekommen ? Oder ne Billig Schnur die nach der kleinsten Belastung riss ? Ich für mich kann das verneinen, bei einer Billig China Rute hatte ich mal das Problem, dass sich die Ringstege bereits nach dem ersten Einsatz


Soetwas habe ich garnicht.. .


Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Daher auch das oft höhere Gewicht der billigeren Stöcke.


Und genau deswegen..

Aber muss ja auch nicht sein, wenn man sucht, findet man tatsächlich ganz brauchbare Ruten für sehr wenig Geld.
Z.B. meine Rute für die OCC, die Carbon M power locken   , regulär 14,21Dollar, dafür hatte ich auch schon zwei Stück geordert, aber mit 3Dollar Gutschein für meine neu angemaldete Holde, eben nur noch 11,21 - also unter 10€.
Und dafür ist das mit einen Gewicht von 119gr bei knapp 235cm und echten 5-20gr Wurfgewicht (so schätze ich das mal ein - zum testen bin ich noch nicht gekommen..), ein richtig geiler Stock!
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001774841895.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0

Oops - da habe ich wohl die Letzte gekauft..
Also eine ist schon hier und zwei sind unterwegs.







Ringwicklung und Endkappe sind echt unterirdisch, aber die wirds schon tun.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Ebenfalls ein geradezu unglaubliches Angebot








						1.16€ 20% OFF|15 teile/los 1 # 14 # modell 13B Drei Haken Rot Nickel Farbe Angelhaken Angelhaken High Carbon Stahl höhen Haken gamakatsu|Angelhaken|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Wie sonderbar, die haben seit gestern scheinbar ihre Versandkosten ganz drastisch erhöht - ich habe bei 24 Päckchen nur 1,24 Dollar bezahlt...


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein geradezu unglaubliches Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass  
Da das Produkt aber nur 0,01€ kostet hält sich das auch in Grenzen. 
Sind immerhin noch 15 Packerl.
Das sind doch nie und nimmer echte,oder?


----------



## skyduck (8. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zeus der alte Schlawiner hätte sich natürlich für die most sexy entschieden.
> Und da fällt Deine erste Combo ganz klar raus. Ich weiss es, denn exakt diese habe ich auch sogar 2mal, und nie was nennenswertes damit gefangen.
> Aber nicht weil die Combo schlecht wäre -sie ist es nicht- sondern weil sie so absolut fade und uninspiriert ist, so durch und durch vernünftig, das ich kaum damit angle. Null Starqualitäten.


Jep genau das ist es  - unsexy. Ich habe da sogar 6 Stück von. 3 mit WG  bis 75g und 3 bis 120g. Alle dreiteilig alle mit derselben Rolle bestückt... Die fangen alles , machen alles mit und sind super transportabel. Halt Arbeitstiere die vom Rotauge bis zum 1,40m Wels alles klaglos händeln. Aber das Feeling das man hat wenn man so ein leichtes filigranes Rütchen wie die Sphere die legermaster oder eine legerlite verwendet stellt sich da nicht ein. Ist wie beim Essen , irgendwelches Dosenzeugs macht auch satt aber so ein Genuss wie bei mit Liebe gekocht und angerichtet kommt dabei nicht auf...


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Jep genau das ist es  - unsexy. Ich habe da sogar 6 Stück von. 3 mit WG  bis 75g und 3 bis 120g. Alle dreiteilig alle mit derselben Rolle bestückt... Die fangen alles , machen alles mit und sind super transportabel. Halt Arbeitstiere die vom Rotauge bis zum 1,40m Wels alles klaglos händeln. Aber das Feeling das man hat wenn man so ein leichtes filigranes Rütchen wie die Sphere die legermaster oder eine legerlite verwendet stellt sich da nicht ein. Ist wie beim Essen , irgendwelches Dosenzeugs macht auch satt aber so ein Genuss wie bei mit Liebe gekocht und angerichtet kommt dabei nicht auf...


Genau das meinte Ich!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das sind doch nie und nimmer echte,oder?


Doch - zumindest kann ich die von meinen anderen nicht unterscheiden.
Und die haben mir sogar zwei Pflaster dazu gelegt..


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Soll nun die Form der Funktion folgen, oder sich die Funktion an einer gewissen Form beugen?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2021)

Es soll auch schöne und handschmeichelnde Ruten geben, die tun was sie sollen..


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Soll nun die Form der Funktion folgen, oder sich die Funktion an einer gewissen Form beugen?


Ach, ich weiss es doch auch nicht es ist so schwer zu beschreiben... ich.. es.. also... ich kanns nicht sagen. Z.B. die kleine Darent, die @geomas zur Messe mitgebracht hat. Die hab ich einmal in die Hand genommen, da wars um mich geschehen. Direkt bestellt, als ich daheim war, obwohl ich farnicjt so recht wusste, was ich damit vorhabe. Ich hab den Rest des Jahres fast nur mit ihr geangelt. Und zwar so, das ihre Stärken zur Geltung kamen, und ihre Schwächen gedämpft wurden. Oder vor langer Zeit die Acco Plus Float: Einmal im Laden in die Hand genommen, und ich bin monatelang krank vor Liebeskummer gewesen, bis ich sie endlich bestellt hatte. Jahrelang nur mit ihr getrottet.
Ich kanns nicht erklären.
Wobei: Das ist kein absoluter Wert, ich kann auch ne vernünftige Rute mögen und gebrauchen, es muss nicht immer Knall auf Fall gehen, aber ein gewisses Fünkchen, ein gutes Bauchgefühl sollte schon vorhanden sein. Egal was für ein Stecken das nun ist.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Jaa... das gute Gefühl... muss!

Aber auch das wird ein sittlicher Mehrwert der OCC sein. Womit ging jetzt was und wie fühlte man mit seiner Wahl selbst!


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei: Das ist kein absoluter Wert, ich kann auch ne vernünftige Rute mögen und gebrauchen, es muss nicht immer Knall auf Fall gehen, aber ein gewisses Fünkchen, ein gutes Bauchgefühl sollte schon vorhanden sein. Egal was für ein Stecken das nun ist.



Um die theoretisch bestmögliche Combo zu nutzen bin ich nicht ehrgeizig genug.
Irgendwas seltenes wirds werden, was für das angesprochene Bauchgefühl.
Die alte Legerlite habe ich mal ne Weile fast exklusiv gefischt, es ist ein wunderbar nostalgisch-reduziertes Angeln mit derlei Gerät.


----------



## Sir. Toby (9. Februar 2021)

Ich bin da echt komplett anders gestrickt.

Für mich sind Rute und Rolle in erster Linie Werkzeuge!
Als aller erstes muss das Tackle halten und zum Verwendungszweck passen.
An nächster Stelle kommt das P/L
Und dann kommt der Style Faktor.

So kommt es auch oft genug vor, dass ich mit zwei alten und unterschiedlichen Combos am Wasser sitze.
Diese Tatsache bringt mir regelmäßig mitleidige Blicke von so manchen Karpfenangler ein


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Februar 2021)

Was tun sprach Zeus?
[/QUOTE]

Nimm die Sphere!


----------



## Skott (9. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Was tun sprach Zeus?



Nimm die Sphere!
[/QUOTE]
@skyduck 

Stephan hat recht, aus deiner Problem- und Rutenbeschreibung ist ganz eindeutig dein Favorit herauszulesen und klar erkennbar, dass deine Entscheidung innerlich schon feststeht...  
Du buhlst hier nur noch um unsere Bestätigung deiner Gedanken...


----------



## skyduck (9. Februar 2021)

@Wuemmehunter @Skott Ihr habt sowas von Recht. Ich verzettele mich manchmal im ständigen Für und Wider obwohl mein Bauch ja schon ganz klar seine Meinung gesagt hat aber der sachliche Verstand noch dagegen redet. Aber wie langweilig und lieblos wäre Tackle und das Angeln allgemein auf der Ebene von reinen Sachentscheidungen?

Also ich stelle mich der Challenge mit dieser Combo:

*Rute
Browning Sphere Feeder L, 11ft, 2teilig, WG bis 70g

Rolle
Browning Sphere MgTi 930 mit 0,18 Mono und Ersatzspule mit 0,15 Geflecht*

Ich freue mich drauf und bin gespannt was damit alles möglich ist...


----------



## skyduck (9. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ich bin da echt komplett anders gestrickt.
> 
> Für mich sind Rute und Rolle in erster Linie Werkzeuge!
> Als aller erstes muss das Tackle halten und zum Verwendungszweck passen.
> ...


Ja klar Werkzeug ist es für mich auch, ich gehe jetzt mit besonderen Gerät nicht besonders vorsichtig oder so um. Ist aber bei jeden Heimwerker so, dass das Werkeln mit hochwertigen Werkzeug mehr Spass macht und in vielen Fällen auch leichter von der Hand geht. Ich bin jetzt auch niemand der 2 oder 3 gleiche Combos braucht, die meisten Combos sind bei mir Unikate und es gibt auch sehr alte Möhrchen darunter. Nur meine günstigen Allroundruten-Combos sind alle gleich, weil ich die alle zusammen gekauft habe .

Und Style, na ja das liegt sowieso im Auge des Betrachters. Meine Sphere finden manche total stylisch andere kriegen ob des speziellen Griffes Würgereize  .

Letztlich entscheidet der Angler selber was für ihn das beste Gerät ist und ihm das beste Feeling vermittelt. Da würde ich auch nie irgendjemand mitleidig angucken. Ich habe Leute mit Bambusstöckchen schon besser fangen sehen als High Techies. Und genau diese Mischung ist auch immer echt spannend.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Mein Setup steht auch soweit:
Carbon M power locken
Shimano FX
Khoga Forellenschnur 0.20
Damit mach ich euch alle nass...


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mein Setup steht auch soweit:
> Carbon M power locken
> Shimano FX
> Khoga Forellenschnur 0.20
> Damit mach ich euch alle nass...


Kann ich ein Foto der Power Locken bekommen ?


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mein Setup steht auch soweit:
> Carbon M power locken


ALLES ist besser mit Power Locken!


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ALLES ist besser mit Power Locken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich beim Threadtitel erst an O.C.C California denken musste,  aber das es soweit kommt


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich beim Threadtitel erst an O.C.C California denken musste,  aber das es soweit kommt



Die Schreihälse mit den Mopeds meinste?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann ich ein Foto der Power Locken bekommen ?


Schau mal eine Seite zurück.. .
Ich kann ja nix dafür, dass die so benannt ist, aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Name - der macht Hoffnung...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Februar 2021)

Diese Rute „locken“ Fisch am Haken    ..
Gute Name diese ...


----------



## Skott (9. Februar 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter @Skott Ihr habt sowas von Recht. Ich verzettele mich manchmal im ständigen Für und Wider obwohl mein Bauch ja schon ganz klar seine Meinung gesagt hat aber der sachliche Verstand noch dagegen redet. Aber wie langweilig und lieblos wäre Tackle und das Angeln allgemein auf der Ebene von reinen Sachentscheidungen?
> 
> Also ich stelle mich der Challenge mit dieser Combo:
> 
> ...


Ein weise Entscheidung Dirk, dem Bauchgefühl zu folgen, zumal die Browning Sphere ja auch schon schnell und erfolgreich Mojo erworben hat, 
das gilt es jetzt zu nutzen...


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sind immerhin noch 15 Packerl.


Sind noch über 80000 Packerl - Du kannst also hemmungslos zuschlagen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Für mich sind Rute und Rolle in erster Linie Werkzeuge!
> Als aller erstes muss das Tackle halten und zum Verwendungszweck passen.
> An nächster Stelle kommt das P/L



Sehe ich auch so. Irgendein Style-Faktor war und ist mir bei Angelkram vollkommen latte. Das Zeug muss stressfrei bzw. verlässlich funzen und für seinen jeweiligen Verwendungszweck entsprechende Performance / Power bieten.

Und sich insbesondere im Spinnruten-Fall haptisch / ergonomisch gut anfühlen - andernfalls wird's beim intensiven Vielstunden-Ballern unangenehm.

Bei mir beschränkt sich das primär auf reibungslose, zweckgerichtete Funktion plus Haltbarkeit. Was mich nervt, wird abgeschafft
(bzw. gar nicht erst angeschafft).

"Schön" oder "hässlich" gibt's da bei mir nicht - nur ganz neutral zielführend oder nicht zielführend. Das kann dann modern oder auch alt sein, hochwertig oder sehr günstig. Muss nur seinen jeweiligen Zweck ohne Rumzucken erfüllen (ich will angeln und mich nicht ärgern). Alles andere ist für mich irrelevant.

Ich denke da jeweils in möglichst gut abgestimmten Gesamtsystemen (idealerweise mit Mehrfach-Verwendbarkeit der einzelnen Module inkl. Ersatzspulen für Rollen).

Sollte mir die Optik zufälligerweise auch noch zusagen, habe ich auch nix gegen. Ist aber für mich keinerlei Kaufgrund.


----------



## skyduck (9. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Diese Rute „locken“ Fisch am Haken    ..
> Gute Name diese ...


der angel wird nie müde...


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

Teilnehmer wieder aktuell.


----------



## Bilch (9. Februar 2021)

Ich habe ein Bisschen über diese Challenge nachgedacht. Und ich befürchte, dass wir uns auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen. Warum? Ohne der Angelindustrie gibt es auch kein Anglerboard. Und jetzt will eine Gruppe enthusiastischer Boardies beweisen, dass man mit nur einer Rute diverse Angelmethoden ausüben kann und dass man nicht für jede Fischart eine eigene Rute braucht. Nicht nur das, einige sind sogar so frech und behaupten, dass man mit 40 Jahre altem Gerät noch angeln kann und man um Fische fangen keine neue Ausrüstung braucht. Bedenkt mal, wenn die Angelindustrie rausfindet, was wir hier treiben, kann das sehr böse für uns enden …


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Bisschen über diese Challenge nachgedacht. Und ich befürchte, dass wir uns auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen. Warum? Ohne der Angelindustrie gibt es auch kein Anglerboard. Und jetzt will eine Gruppe enthusiastischer Boardies beweisen, dass man mit nur einer Rute diverse Angelmethoden ausüben kann und dass man nicht für jede Fischart eine eigene Rute braucht. Nicht nur das, einige sind sogar so frech und behaupten, dass man mit 40 Jahre altem Gerät noch angeln kann und man um Fische fangen keine neue Ausrüstung braucht. Bedenkt mal, wenn die Angelindustrie rausfindet, was wir hier treiben, kann das sehr böse für uns enden …


Wir lassen uns gerne überzeugen, ja sogar korrumpieren, wenn denn die Summen stimmen!


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2021)

@Bilch  du hast recht, ich hab letztes Jahr auch die meiste Zeit dem gleichen Köder gefangen 
Aber glaub mir das hat mich nicht daran gehindert zig andere Köder zu kaufen oder zu bauen.

Find den Thread dennoch toll und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Petri.


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Bisschen über diese Challenge nachgedacht. Und ich befürchte, dass wir uns auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen. Warum? Ohne der Angelindustrie gibt es auch kein Anglerboard. Und jetzt will eine Gruppe enthusiastischer Boardies beweisen, dass man mit nur einer Rute diverse Angelmethoden ausüben kann und dass man nicht für jede Fischart eine eigene Rute braucht. Nicht nur das, einige sind sogar so frech und behaupten, dass man mit 40 Jahre altem Gerät noch angeln kann und man um Fische fangen keine neue Ausrüstung braucht. Bedenkt mal, wenn die Angelindustrie rausfindet, was wir hier treiben, kann das sehr böse für uns enden …


Im schlimmsten Fall fallen die Preise. 
Win Win also. 
Nach der Challenge ist nicht mehr lang zum Black Friday.


----------



## Sir. Toby (9. Februar 2021)

Die neuen Herren Manager aus der Industrie sollen ruhig gut mitlesen!

Meine 30 Jahre alten Ruten und Rollen sind noch Top und die haben damals keine Unsummen gekostet.

Gerade die Rolle von EuroStar mit Vollmetall–Gehäuse läuft noch wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.
Dagegen kann man Etliches was heute auf dem Markt ist getrost In die Tonne treten.

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn wieder mehr solcher Ruten und Rollen auf den Markt kämen.

Vom Thema Nachhaltigkeit möchte ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht erst beginnen......


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bedenkt mal, wenn die Angelindustrie rausfindet, was wir hier treiben, kann das sehr böse für uns enden …



Wenn die Angelindustrie herausfindet dass ich 40€ für Kinderangelzeug ausgebe, obwohl ich einen Berg an gutem Zeug habe, bekomme ich ne Auszeichnung.
Denn mit dem was am Ende der OCC übrig bleibt, lege ich den Samen für einen neuen Enthusiasten, der dann 50 Jahre lang seine sauer verdiente Kohle in den Rachen eben jener Industrie stopft - dafür hätte ich mindestens den "Nackten Angler in Silber" verdient...


----------



## Pescador (9. Februar 2021)

Hmm, stecken wir hier bereits in der tiefen ideologischen Spaltung in zwei Lager? Tackle-Hype-Freaks gegen Suffizienz-Aktivisten?
Wo stehe ich mit meiner zehn Jahre alten null acht fuffzehn Combo? Muss ich mich schämen? Eigentlich war ich anfangs schon versucht, eine sechziger Jahre Combo ins Spiel zu werfen. Wollte schließlch dann doch etwas moderner rüber kommen.
Wie wird es wohl in den nächsten Jahren mit der OCC aussehen - alle mit einer "Einheitscombo"?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Hmm, stecken wir hier bereits in der tiefen ideologischen Spaltung in zwei Lager? Tackle-Hype-Freaks gegen Suffizienz-Aktivisten?
> Wo stehe ich mit meiner zehn Jahre alten null acht fuffzehn Combo? Muss ich mich schämen? Eigentlich war ich anfangs schon versucht, eine sechziger Jahre Combo ins Spiel zu werfen. Wollte schließlch dann doch etwas moderner rüber kommen.
> Wie wird es wohl in den nächsten Jahren mit der OCC aussehen - alle mit einer "Einheitscombo"?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen ...


Nächstes Jahr kommt die Tragt-6-Monate-Lustige-Angelhüte-die-Eure-AB-Kumpels-für-Euch-Gebastelt-Haben-Challenge.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Hmm, stecken wir hier bereits in der tiefen ideologischen Spaltung in zwei Lager? Tackle-Hype-Freaks gegen Suffizienz-Aktivisten?
> Wo stehe ich mit meiner zehn Jahre alten null acht fuffzehn Combo? Muss ich mich schämen? Eigentlich war ich anfangs schon versucht, eine sechziger Jahre Combo ins Spiel zu werfen. Wollte schließlch dann doch etwas moderner rüber kommen.
> Wie wird es wohl in den nächsten Jahren mit der OCC aussehen - alle mit einer "Einheitscombo"?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen ...


Nächstes Jahr einfach alle mit der Stippe und fertig.
Uh,
da gäbe es aber auch wieder High Tech aus China.
Bambus Stippe aus den 60gern.
3m,7m,11m.
Pole
Tenkara,was mein Favorit wäre  .
Stippe mit Pose,alt oder neu.
Bambus ,Balsa oder Hartholz.
Grundblei,lakiert,Gummimade,Fliege .
Es hört nicht auf.....


----------



## Pescador (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kommt die Tragt-6-Monate-Lustige-Angelhüte-die-Eure-AB-Kumpels-für-Euch-Gebastelt-Haben-Challenge.


Klingt voll aufregend! Natürlich dann mit Fotowettbewerb...


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kommt die Tragt-6-Monate-Lustige-Angelhüte-die-Eure-AB-Kumpels-für-Euch-Gebastelt-Haben-Challenge.


Ui. 
Ob da nicht mal n paar Aluhüte bei rumkommen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Klingt voll aufregend! Natürlich dann mit Fotowettbewerb...


Gewinner wird derjenige, dessen Hutpartner einen mugshot wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses vorweisen kann.


----------



## Pescador (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kommt die Tragt-6-Monate-Lustige-Angelhüte-die-Eure-AB-Kumpels-für-Euch-Gebastelt-Haben-Challenge.


... Aber normal trag ich ja immer nur meinen Panama Strohhut. Stil ist halt alles ...


----------



## bobbl (9. Februar 2021)

Ich finde die Idee klasse und mache gerne auch mit. 

Ich trete mit folgender Kombo an:
Jenzi Artini Powerise Multitool Casting
Okuma Longbow 30
28er Mono, dürfte diese Softschnur von Gerlinger sein.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Okuma Longbow 30


Ich liebe diese Rolle. Also liebe ich auch Dich.
Das ist doch die alte Version, oder?


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

Nächstes Jahr küren wir den schönsten Angler des AB. Mitmachen MUSS jeder, der irgendwo abgelichtet wurde,


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Also, gestern wäre ich soweit gewesen, zufrieden und zuversichtlich eine ganz aussichtsreiche Combo hier schön verbindlich in Wort und Bild vorzustellen, um in die heissbegehrte Teilnehmerliste aufgenommen zu werden. Alles war prima. 
In wenigen Stunden kristallisierte sich ein ganz anderer Plan heraus, der sowohl von Wankelmut aber auch von ein bisschen Wagemut zeugt. Ichsachmaso: wenn ich nicht zwei linke Hände habe, und mich ein bisschen ranhalte dann kann ich zum Contestbeginn ne wirklich persönliche Combo vorstellen. 
Manchmal ist es garnicht so wichtig, ob man das Richtige oder das Falsche tut, Hauptsache man tut was.


----------



## Sir. Toby (10. Februar 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Jenzi Artini Powerise Multitool Casting


Diese Rute war bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl!

Sehr schöne Rute, die ich auch sehr oft mit am Wasser habe.
Als Zweitrute, also außer Konkurrenz) wird sie mich auch regelmäßig bei der Challenge begleiten.


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr küren wir den schönsten Angler des AB. Mitmachen MUSS jeder, der irgendwo abgelichtet wurde,


nee det wird nüscht sobald mein Bild erscheint ist det vorbei


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2021)

mir gefällt die Idee , habe hier zwar keine allzu große Artenvielfalt 
aber bei meinen alten Ruten ist schon was dabei was mit Ükel 
bis Karpfen fertig wird bei der Rolle bin ich mir nicht so sicher 
- na ist ja noch etwas Zeit


----------



## YoshiX786 (10. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,
die Idee finde ich ausgesprochen Interessant und ich bin genau wie bei der Weihnachtswichtel-Aktion, ein Freund des gepflegten Miteinanders.
Da ich sowieso mit dem Hirngespinst spiele es dieses Jahr auch mal mit der Feederrute auf Raubfisch zu probieren und somit ein breites Fangfeld habe, schmeiße ich als meine Kombo mal folgendes in die Runde:

Rute:
Matrix Horizon X Pro X-Class - 3-teilig - 3,80m - -70gr

Rolle:
Matrix Horizon X 4000

Schnur:
1. Spulenkopf: Matrix Horizon X sinking Mono 0,24mm
2. Spulenkopf: Matrix Submerge Sinking Braid 0,12mm


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bambus Stippe aus den 60gern.


 
@Forelle74 genau das ist in diesem Augenblick mein Gedanke gewesen . Ich habe solch gutes Stück, sogar noch in der Garage zu hängen. Schön mit Messinghülsen zum zusammenstecken.


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also liebe ich auch Dich.



Was wird bloß deine Frau dazu sagen.


----------



## bobbl (10. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Rolle. Also liebe ich auch Dich.
> Das ist doch die alte Version, oder?


Selbstverständlich, die neue empfinde ich nicht als liebenswert!




Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Diese Rute war bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl!
> 
> Sehr schöne Rute, die ich auch sehr oft mit am Wasser habe.
> Als Zweitrute, also außer Konkurrenz) wird sie mich auch regelmäßig bei der Challenge begleiten.


Meine Rute ist leider nimmer so wirklich Multitool, aktuell lebt nur noch die 2oz Spitze, alles andere hab ich erfolgreich gekillt.


----------



## Pescador (10. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Ichsachmaso: wenn ich nicht zwei linke Hände habe, und mich ein bisschen ranhalte dann kann ich zum Contestbeginn ne wirklich persönliche Combo vorstellen.
> Manchmal ist es garnicht so wichtig, ob man das Richtige oder das Falsche tut, Hauptsache man tut was.


Ich bin sicher, das ist zu schaffen! Ein paar schlaflose Nächte vielleicht noch ... 

Und mal grundsätzlich:
Spannung und (kindliche) Vorfreude scheinen sich, trotz "Männerdomäne", derzeit ins Unermessliche zu bewegen.
Nicht auszudenken wenn einige hier kurz vor Day Zero die Panik bekommen und sich mit der Auswahl ihrer lobgepreisten und angekündigten Combo verwerfen! 
Sieht das OCC-Regelwerk kurzfristige Änderungswüsche vor? Wenn nicht, was hat das für psychische Folgen für die betroffenen Teilnehmer? Besteht hier Versicherungsschutz? Fachlich kompetente Betreuung? Müssen wir langsam feuchte Hände bekommen?
Auch hier wieder Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen, filetieren sie ihr Rutenfutteral und sagen sie ihrem Tackledealer er sei Apotheker


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, die neue empfinde ich nicht als liebenswert!
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Rute ist leider nimmer so wirklich Multitool, aktuell lebt nur noch die 2oz Spitze, alles andere hab ich erfolgreich gekillt.


So gehts mir mit meiner Combo auch. 
Da muss ich auf jeden Fall noch Ersatzspitzen ordern, damit ich für Kanal *und *Rhein *und *mein Gewässer aus meiner Kindheit gewappnet bin.
Da gibt es sogar Schleien.


----------



## bobbl (10. Februar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Was wird bloß deine Frau dazu sagen.


Sie wird ihn ob seines guten Geschmacks loben!


----------



## bobbl (10. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> So gehts mir mit meiner Combo auch.
> Da muss ich auf jeden Fall noch Ersatzspitzen ordern, damit ich für Kanal *und *Rhein *und *mein Gewässer aus meiner Kindheit gewappnet bin.
> Da gibt es sogar Schleien.



Bestellst du das original Spitzenset nach?


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Bestellst du das original Spitzenset nach?


Ich hab noch nicht geschaut, ob es für meine Rute noch Original Spitzen gibt, aber es gibt sicher adäquaten Ersatz bei bekannten Anbietern.


----------



## BaFO (10. Februar 2021)

Na bei der Sache will ich doch auch unbedingt dabei sein!

Scheint ne super Vorbereitung darauf zu sein, dem Tacklewahn abschwören zu lernen.
Ne feste Combo hab ich noch nicht, die Rute ist allerdings schon klar, und zwar eine SPRO PRION CF(?), die ich als unbedarfter Teenager auf einer Messe gekauft hab und dachte, sie wär gut fürs Posenfischen im Bach 
Ursprünglich als Spinnrute verkauft, hat sie bei mir über die Jahre viele Einsatzzwecke erfüllt (Spinnen,Pose,Grundangeln) und so auch schon einige Fischarten überlistet.
Vllt erfährt sie noch eine kleine Umbaumaßnahme...
Bei der Rolle bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, da ich gerne was mit E-Spulen hätte...da muss evtl was Neues her


LG Max


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das ist zu schaffen! Ein paar schlaflose Nächte vielleicht noch ...
> 
> Und mal grundsätzlich:
> Spannung und (kindliche) Vorfreude scheinen sich, trotz "Männerdomäne", derzeit ins Unermessliche zu bewegen.
> ...


Wer unbedingt an seiner Combo noch was ändern muss, der teilt mir das bitte bis Ende März mit. Sonst und dann gilt es. *Mitteilung dann bitte per PN, damit es nicht untergeht.*


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Lieber @Andal , würdest du mich bitte auch eintragen? Ich werde es bestimmt auch noch schaffen, meine favorisierte Kombo zu nennen


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Done! Sach Bescheid!


----------



## Finke20 (10. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lieber @Andal , würdest du mich bitte auch eintragen? Ich werde es bestimmt auch noch schaffen, meine favorisierte Kombo zu nennen


 
@Andal  das gleiche gilt für mich auch. Ich hatte mich ja schon gemeldet, ist bestimmt untergegangen .


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Auch erledigt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2021)

@Andal 
Falls du dann noch Langeweile haben solltest, trage mich bitte auch ein. Genaue Ruten bzw. Rollendaten sende ich dir dann später.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

G'macht.


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Spannung und (kindliche) Vorfreude scheinen sich,* trotz* "Männerdomäne", derzeit ins Unermessliche zu bewegen.


Lieber @Pescador,
obwohl Deine Postings mit Sicherheit zu den eloquentesten Beiträgen im ganzen AB gehören, habe ich noch niemals, also wirklich niemals, eine so falsche Verwendung des Wortes "trotz" gesehen. Praktisch eine Negation bzw. genaue Umkehr des Wortsinnes. Ich bin ganz verdattert,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Pescador (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber @Pescador,
> obwohl Deine Postings mit Sicherheit zu den eloquentesten Beiträgen im ganzen AB gehören, habe ich noch niemals, also wirklich niemals, eine so falsche Verwendung des Wortes "trotz" gesehen. Praktisch eine Negation bzw. genaue Umkehr des Wortsinnes. Ich bin ganz verdattert,
> hg
> Minimax


Nun, lieber Minimax: Wir sind doch Männer, die wir einst kühn Mammuts mit Holzspeeren erlegten. Unsere männlichen Urahnen mussten ihre Fischreviere gegen konkurrierende Raubtiere, wie z.B. Bären unter Einsatz ihres nackten Lebens verteidigen. Stimmt's?
Da war Fischfang noch knallharte Männerdomäne!
Während die Weiber sicher am Lagerfeuer saßen und die Kinder stillten, war für uns Männer kein Platz für verweichlichte Emotionen wie infantile Vorfreude. Da hieß es doch knallhart "fressen oder gefressen werden". Da war auch das Jagdgerät grausames Mittel zum Zweck. Da fragte niemand nach hübschen Zierwicklungen oder nach eleganten Einstegringen und geschmeidigen Echtkorkgriffen.
Nein, diese von mir in Frage gestellte, oder sagen wir mal kritisch in den Raum geworfene "Spannung und (kindliche) Vorfreude" hat sich also vom Ursprünglichen etwas degeneriert. Lediglich dies hatte ich mit dem "trotz" andeuten wollen...

Hellau vom Niederrhein


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Nun, lieber Minimax: Wir sind doch Männer, die wir einst kühn Mammuts mit Holzspeeren erlegten. Unsere männlichen Urahnen mussten ihre Fischreviere gegen konkurrierende Raubtiere, wie z.B. Bären unter Einsatz ihres nackten Lebens verteidigen. Stimmt's?
> Da war Fischfang noch knallharte Männerdomäne!
> Während die Weiber sicher am Lagerfeuer saßen und die Kinder stillten, war für uns Männer kein Platz für verweichlichte Emotionen wie infantile Vorfreude. Da hieß es doch knallhart "fressen oder gefressen werden". Da war auch das Jagdgerät grausames Mittel zum Zweck. Da fragte niemand nach hübschen Zierwicklungen oder nach eleganten Einstegringen und geschmeidigen Echtkorkgriffen.
> Nein, diese von mir in Frage gestellte, oder sagen wir mal kritisch in den Raum geworfene "Spannung und (kindliche) Vorfreude" hat sich also vom Ursprünglichen etwas degeneriert. Lediglich dies hatte ich mit dem "trotz" andeuten wollen...
> ...


... obwohl lebensgefährlich, denke ich, dass der Mann die Jagd trotzdem immer auch als ein Spiel empfunden hat - und diese kindische Vorfreude ist - so wie die Jagd selbst - in den Genen des Mannes verankert


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... obwohl lebensgefährlich, denke ich, dass der Mann die Jagd trotzdem immer auch als ein Spiel empfinden hat - und diese kindische Vorfreude ist - so wie die Jagd selbst - in den Genen des Mannes verankert


Genau ! und dass Frauen nur stillend am Lagerfeuer saßen, halte ich auch für eine Urban Legend.....brauchst nur meine Freundin Xenia- die Kriegerin fragen


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Februar 2021)

Ob Artemis oder Diana, die Jagd stand unter Frauenhand, das Eheleben auch.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ob Artemis oder Diana, die Jagd stand unter Frauenhand, das Eheleben auch.


Diana ist kundig die Nacht zu erhellen ..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Diana ist kundig die Nacht zu erhellen ..



Und Artemis ist kundig die Nacht zu erheitern. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis_(Bordell)


Wobei dort aktuell sicherlich eher Trübsal geblasen wird...


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und Artemis ist kundig die Nacht zu erheitern.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis_(Bordell)
> 
> ...









Ich hasse meine Assoziationen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Februar 2021)

Ich beneide ALLE die sich spontan für eine Combo entschieden haben. 
Meinereiner braucht da noch ein wenig, ich bin total überfordert!

Ich fang dann mal an: Ene mene miste...............!


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich beneide ALLE die sich spontan für eine Combo entschieden haben.
> Meinereiner braucht da noch ein wenig, ich bin total überfordert!
> 
> Ich fang dann mal an: Ene mene miste...............!


Geile Höhle!
Ich würd die 8. von links nehmen.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber @Pescador,
> obwohl Deine Postings mit Sicherheit zu den eloquentesten Beiträgen im ganzen AB gehören, habe ich noch niemals, also wirklich niemals, eine so falsche Verwendung des Wortes "trotz" gesehen. Praktisch eine Negation bzw. genaue Umkehr des Wortsinnes. Ich bin ganz verdattert,
> hg
> Minimax


Er wollte wohl ausdrücken, dass hier, obwohl Angeln eine Männerdomäne ist, sehr viel infaltile Strömungen zu verzeichnen sind. Ich führe das nicht zuletzt auf die momentane wetterbedingte Unterfischung zurück! Oder anders ausgedrückt: "Das Kind im Manne ist das einzige Organ, das niemals altert!" Von daher alles in Ordnung...

Ich als mittlerweile passionierter Spinnangler überlege auch, die OCC zu bestreiten, zumal Andal ja um die Teilnahme von Spinn- und Fluganglern hoffnungsvoll ersuchte.
Meine Angelruten, die ich in den Anfängen verwendete (die hier schon benannten Bambusruten mit Messinghülsen, welche mir mein Opa vertrauensvoll in die Hand drückte), sind leider schon hinter der Regenbogenbrücke, auch meine erste eigene Rolle (Rileh Rex...wer sich noch erinnern kann) gibt es nicht mehr in meinem Keller, der regelmäßig aufgeräumt wurde.
Mein Norwegen-Tackle, besonders die 30-lbs-Version, ist wohl dafür nicht unbedingt prädestiniert, aber ich werde (wahrscheinlich) mit meiner geliebten Yasei Zandershad 270 M , ergänzt um eine Shimano Stradic 3000 FL, an den Start gehen.

Die üblichen Spinnangelmethoden hier am hessischen Untermain werde ich damit abdecken können, somit auch verschiedenste geschuppte Carnivore abgreifen können, aber ich werde sie auch z.B. beim klassichern Spürangeln verwenden: kleines Laufblei und monofiles Vorfach, dazu unterschiedlichste Naturköder am Haken, und dann einfach die Rute in der Hand behalten und mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern die Bisse erspüren. Das sollte neben den allgegenwärtigen Grundelarten (3 verschiedene sind es hier, ich hoffe, die zählen auch einzeln) auch die Cypriniden an den Haken locken oder vielleicht sogar einen Aal.
Und ich werde (so es die Situation dann erlaubt) Anfang Juni in Norge weilen, da kann ich die Kombo sicher auch mit leichten Gummifischen/Pilkern/Spinnern zur Erweiterung der Fangpalette nutzen können. 
Ich bin selber gespannt, mit wieviel Punkten ich die Challenge abschließen kann.

Von daher bitte ich jetzt schon darum, mich in die erlauchte Schar der Teilnehmer aufzunehmen, ein Foto mit der Kombo folgt noch.


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> "Das Kind im Manne ist das einzige Organ, das niemals altert!"


----------



## Slappy (11. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich beneide ALLE die sich spontan für eine Combo entschieden haben.
> Meinereiner braucht da noch ein wenig, ich bin total überfordert!
> 
> Ich fang dann mal an: Ene mene miste...............!





Minimax schrieb:


> Geile Höhle!
> Ich würd die 8. von links nehmen.


Ne, die 3. Oben rechts. Die ist doch besser


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ne, die 3. Oben rechts. Die ist doch besser



Ich meinte das schon ernst mit der 8. von links- falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe. Daher wundern mich die vielen Lacher. Schau mal genauer hin: 2 geteilt, schätze ca 3m plusmin, schlanker Blank, keine zu grosse Rolle, Schieberinge als Rollenhalter: Da tippe ich auf ne leichte/mittlere Grundrute. Damit kann man schon den meisten Spezies in einer Vielzahl von Situationen zu Leibe rücken.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Februar 2021)

Wo er recht hat, da hat er recht, der@minimax!
Ich ziehe daher meinen Lacher mit Ausdruck des Bedauerns zurück, möchte aber noch betonen, dass das Display meines Smartphones zu klein ist, um derlei Details zu erkennen. Meine Klüsen werden eben auch nicht jünger!


----------



## Slappy (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meinte das schon ernst mit der 8. von links- falls ich mich nicht vermählt habe. Daher wundern mich die vielen Lacher. Schau mal genauer hin: 2 geteilt, schätze ca 3m plusmin, schlanker Blank, keine zu grosse Rolle, Schieberinge als Rollenhalter: Da tippe ich auf ne leichte/mittlere Grundrute. Damit kann man schon den meisten Spezies in einer Vielzahl von Situationen zu Leibe rücken.


Du hast verdammt gute Augen... 
Oder es sind einfach die erfahrenen Augen die sofort interessante Ruten rausfiltern können. Ich sah nur eine große Anzahl an Ruten. Deshalb kann ich auch schlecht im Laden Ruten aussuchen. Habe noch nicht "den Blick"


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich beneide ALLE die sich spontan für eine Combo entschieden haben.
> Meinereiner braucht da noch ein wenig, ich bin total überfordert!
> 
> Ich fang dann mal an: Ene mene miste...............!


Am besten eine Rute, die mit einer im Regal liegenden wunderschönen schwarzen Rollen kompatibel ist


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Die Unentschlossenen könnten sich doch auch von ihren Frauen eine Combo zusammenstellen lassen, der Spaß wäre sicherlich groß.

*"Es ist mir egal, dass die Penn-Multirolle eigentlich nicht an die 03er Fliegenrute gehört oder wie das heißt.*
_*Farblich harmonieren sie perfekt!"***

"Aber Schnurzelchen..." _

*"Und zieh dir etwas Warmes an!" *

_"Ja Schnurzelchen."_

_*mit der Combo davon troll*_


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Februar 2021)

Davon kann ich nur abraten, @Bankside Dreamer. Meine darf jedenfalls nie erfahren, was da so alles an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör in meinen Schränken wohnt!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Davon kann ich nur abraten, @Bankside Dreamer. Meine darf jedenfalls nie erfahren, was da so alles an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör in meinen Schränken wohnt!



Wäre der Thermomix also eigentlich doch schon drin gewesen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Februar 2021)

Sowas will mein Weib zum Glück nicht!


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Davon kann ich nur abraten, @Bankside Dreamer. Meine darf jedenfalls nie erfahren, was da so alles an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör in meinen Schränken wohnt!



Meine hat ja freien Zugang zum Angelkeller und ich muss mir mittlerweile schon jede neue Rute erstmal legitimieren lassen.....ich bin da aber gelassen, weil ich selbst erkenne, dass ein Höchstlevel erreicht ist. Aber Gnade Gott wenn Sie die Werte in dem Zeuch erkennen würde, aber vermutlich ahnt sie es, ist ja klug meine liebe Frau


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wäre der Thermomix also eigentlich doch schon drin gewesen?


Nur einmal ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Aber Gnade Gott wenn Sie die Werte in dem Zeuch erkennen würde, aber vermutlich ahnt sie es, ist ja klug meine liebe Frau



Zumindest scheint sie ziemlich tolerant. 
Beim Geruch von Bittermandel solltest Du beim allmorgendlichen Kaffee allerdings trotzdem stutzig werden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zumindest scheint sie ziemlich tolerant.
> Beim Geruch von Bittermandel solltest Du beim allmorgendlichen Kaffee allerdings trotzdem stutzig werden.


Wie ?  Sie backt die Mandelkuchen aus einer anderen Intension ?


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

Wenn Weibi wieder mosert, weil man Angelzeug gekauft hat, einfach fragen, ob es ihr lieber sei, wenn man das Geld versäuft. Oder für mundfaule Zeitgenossen... nur wortlos auf den Schuhschrank zeigen!


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2021)

Boar, hab ich n Glück mit meiner Holden.
Sie sagt: Kauf doch. 

Ich bin aber recht bescheiden und bestelle seit einiger Zeit nur das nötigste. 
Was ich aber wirklich brauche, kann ich mit Herzenslust bestellen/kaufen.

Alles was ich an Ruten brauche, habe ich soweit. Es steht noch eine Casting Rute aus. 
Kann ich bestellen. 

Schnur für die Baitcaster Rolle, kein Problem.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Februar 2021)

Spaß beiseite: Ich bin seit 22 Jahren verheiratet und wir haben komplett getrennte Kassen und Kontoauszüge. Sie weiß nichtmal genau, was ich verdiene Solange ich allen  Verpflichtungen nachkommen und der Strom nicht abgestellt wird, ist alles gut!


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann habe ich eigentlich alles an nötiger Hardware. Hier eine neue Schnur, da ein paar Bleie sind gewöhniglicher Folgebedarf. Also nicht der Rede wert. Ab und zu, wenn es die Finanzen zulassen, mal ein "Nice-to-Have" ... und das alles, ohne das ich es verstecken, oder kleinreden müsste. Ich glaube, ich werde langsam ruhiger und gelassen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Ich bin seit 22 Jahren verheiratet und wir haben komplett getrennte Kassen und Kontoauszüge. Sie weiß nichtmal genau, was ich verdiene Solange ich allen  Verpflichtungen nachkommen und der Strom nicht abgestellt wird, ist alles gut!


Mit deiner Frau Wuemmehunter hast du schon einen guten Griff getan!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Weibi wieder mosert, weil man Angelzeug gekauft hat, einfach fragen, ob es ihr lieber sei, wenn man das Geld versäuft. Oder für mundfaule Zeitgenossen... nur wortlos auf den Schuhschrank zeigen!



Oder die Batterien vom Teletac erneuern.


----------



## Skott (11. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Davon kann ich nur abraten, @Bankside Dreamer. Meine darf jedenfalls nie erfahren, was da so alles an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör in meinen Schränken wohnt!


Wetten, dass sie das schon lange weiß und nur toleriert, weil sie dich so lieb hat, Stephan...?


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Boar, hab ich n Glück mit meiner Holden.
> Sie sagt: Kauf doch.


Und ich erst: meine hat wegen mir vor 12 Jahren den Fischereischein gemacht und zwingt mich einmal im Jahr nach Norwegen, also gemeinsam natürlich...


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oder die Batterien vom Teletac erneuern.


Das verstehen wohl nur Hundebesitzer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich erst: meine hat wegen mir vor 12 Jahren den Fischereischein gemacht und zwingt mich einmal im Jahr nach Norwegen, also gemeinsam natürlich...


Meine macht zwar keinen Angelschein, ist aber bei jedem Küstenurlaub, wo sie darf, mit Freude am Mitangeln. Sie plant auch jeden Urlaub um mein Hobby herum, ist schon ne Traumfrau   ....aber das verflixt gute Gedächtnis und die Sparsamkeit sind Tackletechnisch ein Problem


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das verstehen wohl nur Hundebesitzer.



Das war natürlich nur gescherzt, so etwas sollte man auch nicht mit seinem Hund veranstalten.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Aber Gnade Gott wenn Sie die Werte in dem Zeuch erkennen würde, aber vermutlich ahnt sie es, ist ja klug meine liebe Frau


sind unsere Frauen miteinander verwandt, oder woher hat meine Frau das?
Meine Standartausrede ist allerdings: die Rute habe ich schon ewig. Funktioniert aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Neulich herrlich entspannter Asi-Couchpotato Abend mit der Missus, schön mit Chips, Kuscheldecke und Merlot.
In der Flimmerkiste Dieter Bohlen, sie Laptop aufm Schoss, ich Smartphone am Start, beide mit Lesebrille auf der Nase. Irgendwann nach Stunden:
Ichso: "guckste Kleidchen?"
Sieso: "mhhm. Guckste Rollen?"
Ichso: "mhhm."
Läuft.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Februar 2021)

als ich meine Frau kennenlernte, sagte sie zu meiner Mutter: das angeln gewöhne ich ihm noch ab. Sie hat jetzt seid 29 Jahren den Angelschein und ist seid dem mit mir in einem Angelverein.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2021)

Bisschen viel Off-Topic. Das klingt nach einem neuen Thread: Boardies und Ihre Frauen/Männer.
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2021)

Wenn es Neues zum Thema gibt, kommen wir ganz von selbst dahin zurück.


----------



## thanatos (11. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ob Artemis oder Diana, die Jagd stand unter Frauenhand, das Eheleben auch.


vorausgesetzt du bist germanischem Ursprungs , solltest du 
Skady die Göttin der Jagd und des Winters nicht vergessen


----------



## thanatos (11. Februar 2021)

Ja für mich hat es was mit Nostalgie zu tun , bis vor der so genannten Wende
war improvisieren angesagt - nix in den Shop gehen und mal schnell ne Rute 
oder Rolle kaufen - die Frage danach - da gabs nur eine Antwort - ham wa nich .
Mal sehen wie es läuft - hab da keinen großen Ehrgeiz ( hab ich eh noch nie gehabt )
aber den Spaß möchte ich doch mitmachen .


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Off-Topic. Das klingt nach einem neuen Thread: Boardies und Ihre Frauen/Männer.
> Oder was meint ihr?


Oooch, Wenn's läuft... und hab selten soviele verschiedene Boardies gesehen, die so fröhlich frei miteinander Party machen. Und unser @Andal Hat die Anmeldungen und Comboankündigungen schon im Blick.
Sollen die Piepels sich ruhig austoben und Spass haben, ernst und ontopic wirds noch früh genug, wenn die Competition beginnt, und Waimannschaft und Angelskills gefragt sind.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

*Wie wollt ihr denn ans Werk gehen?*

Im Durchschnitt sind es ja eher friedfischliche Combos, die an den Start kommen. Dementsprechend wohl auch viele Würmer und Maden, weil sehr universell, als Köder. Dazu noch Brot, Teig, Mais und andere Getreide als Köder. Damit lässt sich schon gut abgreifen.

Hier im Rhein sind wir ja leider nicht arm an Grundeln und nur ein Stück zählt. So fallen, mindestens tagsüber, Maden und Würmer schon mal ziemlich flach. Also werde ich bevorzugt mit allerlei Pellets und Boilies in allen denkbaren Größen, b.z.w. Kleinen, antreten. Köderfischlein, ich will ja auch einen Zander wenigstens, dann  erst später am Abend, oder an sehr trüben Tagen. Vielleicht auch ein Barsch. Von denen glaube ich aber immer noch, dass es sie auf meiner Teilstrecke nicht gibt, oder sie mich erfolgreich meiden...!


----------



## Finke20 (11. Februar 2021)

@Fischkopp 1961,
ich dachte die Angelläden haben nicht offen   .


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Davon kann ich nur abraten, @Bankside Dreamer. Meine darf jedenfalls nie erfahren, was da so alles an Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör in meinen Schränken wohnt!


Ich bestelle mir mein Angelzeug lieber auf meine Firmenadresse und dann wird es hemilich in das Haus geschmuggelt


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Off-Topic. Das klingt nach einem neuen Thread: Boardies und Ihre Frauen/Männer.
> Oder was meint ihr?


Diesen Thread haben wir ja schon


----------



## Pescador (11. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *Wie wollt ihr denn ans Werk gehen?*
> 
> Im Durchschnitt sind es ja eher friedfischliche Combos, die an den Start kommen. Dementsprechend wohl auch viele Würmer und Maden, weil sehr universell, als Köder. Dazu noch Brot, Teig, Mais und andere Getreide als Köder. Damit lässt sich schon gut abgreifen.
> 
> Hier im Rhein sind wir ja leider nicht arm an Grundeln und nur ein Stück zählt. So fallen, mindestens tagsüber, Maden und Würmer schon mal ziemlich flach. Also werde ich bevorzugt mit allerlei Pellets und Boilies in allen denkbaren Größen, b.z.w. Kleinen, antreten. Köderfischlein, ich will ja auch einen Zander wenigstens, dann  erst später am Abend, oder an sehr trüben Tagen. Vielleicht auch ein Barsch. Von denen glaube ich aber immer noch, dass es sie auf meiner Teilstrecke nicht gibt, oder sie mich erfolgreich meiden...!


Köfi, Fischfetzen, div. Würmer, Maden, Grashüpfer, Mais, Boilie, Spinnköder, Teige, Brötchen, diverse Geheimköder ...


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Diesen Thread haben wir ja schon


Oh, der ging an mir vorbei...damals habe ich noch mehr geangelt.


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> mein Gewässer aus meiner Kindheit


Aktuelle Bilder
	

		
			
		

		
	










Zum Glück geht's erst im April los. 
Aktuell wäre meine Combo nicht optimal


----------



## Sir. Toby (11. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Im Durchschnitt sind es ja eher friedfischliche Combos, die an den Start kommen. Dementsprechend wohl auch viele Würmer und Maden, weil sehr universell, als Köder. Dazu noch Brot, Teig, Mais und andere Getreide als Köder. Damit lässt sich schon gut abgreifen.


Moin Andal,

es ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass ich mit meiner 2,5lbs Rute und 6000er Rolle hier ziemlich alleine dastehe 
Ich glaube einer geht noch mit einer Heavy Feeder an den Start....

Zur Strategie.
Ich werde meiner aktuellen Hauptschnur denke ich zuerst mal ca 25m einer 0,25er Mono vorschalten.
So werde ich dann mit einer feinen Posenmontage an einem unserer Vereinsseen starten.
Als Köder kommen bei mir für den Beginn Maden, Dendros (aus eigener Zucht), Mais und Teig zum Einsatz.
Je nach Beißverhalten kommt vielleicht auch mal ein Taui, oder Stücke davon zum Einsatz.
Für den See ist die schwere Kombo auch eigentlich nicht nötig, außer es beisst einer der großen Graser, die auch vorhanden sind  

Jedoch werde ich im Verlauf der Challenge auch einen unserer Flüsse befischen.
Hier sind, gerade in der Hauptsrömung auf Barbe, dann doch teilweise 100g Blei oder sogar mehr von Nöten.
Im Fluss werde ich hauptsächlich auf Tauwurm setzen, bzw. auf Köderfisch und Fischfetzen.

Ich hoffe euch wirklich vom Ukelei, bis zum Waller jeden Fisch präsentieren zu können, der in meinen Hausgewässern beheimatet ist!

Von meiner Seite geht ein dickes Petri heil an alle Mitstreiter!

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und eine tolle Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Februar 2021)

So, zur Vervollständigung der Anmeldung hier noch die Fotos der Kombo.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *Wie wollt ihr denn ans Werk gehen?*
> 
> Im Durchschnitt sind es ja eher friedfischliche Combos, die an den Start kommen. Dementsprechend wohl auch viele Würmer und Maden, weil sehr universell, als Köder. Dazu noch Brot, Teig, Mais und andere Getreide als Köder. Damit lässt sich schon gut abgreifen.
> 
> Hier im Rhein sind wir ja leider nicht arm an Grundeln und nur ein Stück zählt. So fallen, mindestens tagsüber, Maden und Würmer schon mal ziemlich flach. Also werde ich bevorzugt mit allerlei Pellets und Boilies in allen denkbaren Größen, b.z.w. Kleinen, antreten. Köderfischlein, ich will ja auch einen Zander wenigstens, dann  erst später am Abend, oder an sehr trüben Tagen. Vielleicht auch ein Barsch. Von denen glaube ich aber immer noch, dass es sie auf meiner Teilstrecke nicht gibt, oder sie mich erfolgreich meiden...!



Das hängt davon ab, ob ich nen 10€ Gutschein, und damit die FX für 7€ bekomme - dann kann ich beim Zubehör prassen und mir ein zwei Kunstköder kaufen....
Jedenfalls muss ich während der Challenge oft am Rhein angeln und die Augen offen halten, denn mein Plan basiert großenteils auf zu findendem Blei und anderen Kleinteilen....

PS: Gerade gesehen dass der Pegel rasant fällt, da muss ich am WE mal etwas wandern - vielleicht finde ich ja schon irgendwas...


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. Februar 2021)

Hier auch noch ein Foto von unserer Combo nachgeliefert
Rute: Cormoran Black Master 20-60g, 2,70m 
Rolle: Daiwa Exceler 3000
Schnur: Stroft GTM 0,26

Wünsche allen gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Februar 2021)

@Minimax; Geile Höhle! Ja und die Höhle wird immer enger. Ist aber gesichert wie die Deutsche Bank.  

@Slappy; Ne, die 3. Oben rechts. Die ist doch besser 
Du meinst die 3 von rechts mit Spule! Könnte eng werden, ist eine/die DS-Rute mit 7-28gr. 

@Minimax; Ich meinte das schon ernst mit der 8. von links- falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe. 
*Dies  ist eine alte Winckle Picker in 300cm! Ein bisschen zu schwach im Rückgrad.*

@Bilch; Am besten eine Rute, die mit einer im Regal liegenden wunderschönen schwarzen Rollen kompatibel ist 
Leider sind diese Rollen nicht in dem Zustand wie bei "Euch" Rollenliebhabern.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *Dies  ist eine alte Winckle Picker in 300cm! Ein bisschen zu schwach im Rückgrad.*



Puhh, danke @Fischkopp 1961 , jetzt fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich hatte schon Angst, das rauskommt es handelt sich um ne Pilkrute oder sowas, dann hätt ich mit meiner großspurigen Raterei schön blöd dagestanden:



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meinte das schon ernst mit der 8. von links- falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe. Daher wundern mich die vielen Lacher. Schau mal genauer hin: 2 geteilt, schätze ca 3m plusmin, schlanker Blank, keine zu grosse Rolle, Schieberinge als Rollenhalter: Da tippe ich auf ne leichte/mittlere Grundrute. Damit kann man schon den meisten Spezies in einer Vielzahl von Situationen zu Leibe rücken.



Aber, weisst Du denn nun, welche Combo Du ins Treffen führen wirst? oder Dauert die Wahlqual noch an?


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *Wie wollt ihr denn ans Werk gehen?*
> 
> Im Durchschnitt sind es ja eher friedfischliche Combos, die an den Start kommen. Dementsprechend wohl auch viele Würmer und Maden, weil sehr universell, als Köder. Dazu noch Brot, Teig, Mais und andere Getreide als Köder. Damit lässt sich schon gut abgreifen.


Ja, ich hab meine Combo auch mit Bedacht gewählt.
Ne 4m Bolo klingt wahrscheinlich auch erstmal sehr friedfischlich. 
Bei uns ist die nicht zu Kurz und nicht zu lang.
Fein genug fürs Tipfischen mit Fliegen und Co.
Maden und Würmer an der feinen Pose.
Grundfischen mit Mini Futterkörben oder mit kleineren Birnennblei a'la Picker.
Spirolino gehen auch gut, deshalb WG bis 25g.
Spoons und kleine Wobbler lassen sich damit noch gut werfen.
Und da passt locker ne 10g Hechtpose mit Köfi dran.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2021)

Ich freue mich schon, zum Ende und für mich ganz alleine, die versatilste Combo zu bestimmen!


----------



## Moringotho (13. Februar 2021)

sers,

hab mir die letzten tage mal gedanken über meine combo gemacht. war mal gut bisschen an was anderes zu denken.
ist zwar net so leicht wenn man nicht im angelkeller sitzt und alles begrapschen kann....
aber ich hab so eine im hinterkopf mit der ich einiges abdecken könnte und doch immer mit minimaler ausrüstung los kann.
minimal bedeutet im dem fall 1 rute, kescher, kleiner stuhl, 1-2 sticks, kleiner rucksack mit (allround)tacklebox*, und köder/futter.
sollte also tragbar sein. jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken ob es klappt. zudem brauch ich noch 1-2 ausweich gewässer damit die chancen auf mehr arten gegeben ist.

der plan:  Silstar Powerwind Carp 12ft und 1 3/4lbs mit einer meiner geliebten DAM Quick Finessa III 340FS

damit kann ich wohl einiges abdecken. von waggler über kleine mehod/futterkörbe bis hin zum leichten festblei.
köder geht dann eigentlich auch allles. sollte also laufen.
ich muss es dann nur noch ans wasser schaffen.

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS bilder folgen sobald ich zuhause bin
* die allroundbox muss ich dann aber erst noch packen


----------



## el.Lucio (13. Februar 2021)

Hiho,
nachdem ich hier jetzt den ganzen Fred gelesen habe, habe ich doch Lust bekommen bei dieser Challenge mitzumachen. Ist ja doch ne ganz witzige Sache.
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob und wann ich ans Wasser komme (berufsbedingt) aber ich werde mich bemühen meinem eigenen Anspruch gerecht zu werden.
Gerade 2 Stunden in der mancave verbracht und nun habe ich meine Combo zusammen.
Geworden ist es eine Rute die ich schon lange nicht mehr gefischt habe und ich denke das sie mal wieder öfter Sonnenlicht verdient hat.

Sportex easy Cast 3,30m 15-50gr gepaart mit einer Abu Garcia Cardinal pro T3000F. Mono muss ich noch neu ordern und da ich 2 von den Rollen besitze nehm ich von der anderen die Spule für ne geflochtene. 
Mal schauen was das gibt, da muss ich erstmal schauen wie man an unseren Talsperren auf Friedfisch angelt. Gut, zur Not hab ich noch die Mosel wo ich hin kann.
	

		
			
		

		
	








@Andal , wäre nett wenn du mich mit eintragen würdest.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Sportex easy Cast 3,30m 15-50gr



Eine sehr gute Wahl! Mit dieser Rute kannst du nur gewinnen. 
Meine alte Sportex Easy Cast misst 2,85m und verfügt über 15-45g Wurfgewicht. Ansonsten schaut sie genauso aus wie deine Rute. Auf der Abschlusskappe prangt noch ein _"Made in West Germany". _Nur dein selbstgebauter Schnurclip, da habe ich mir etwas von Fox installiert.

Diese Rute habe ich übrigens auch stets vor Augen, wenn hier im Forum einmal wieder nach einer Allroundrute gefragt wird.
Mit diesem Teil habe ich echt schon alles gefangen. Sie taugt zum Grundangeln, aber auch zum Spinnfischen oder zum Fischen mit der Pose.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

TL Liste ergänzt.


----------



## el.Lucio (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Wahl! Mit dieser Rute kannst du nur gewinnen.
> Meine alte Sportex Easy Cast misst 2,85m und verfügt über 15-45g Wurfgewicht. Ansonsten schaut sie genauso aus wie deine Rute. Auf der Abschlusskappe prangt noch ein _"Made in West Germany". _Nur dein selbstgebauter Schnurclip, da habe ich mir etwas von Fox installiert.
> 
> Diese Rute habe ich übrigens auch stets vor Augen, wenn hier im Forum einmal wieder nach einer Allroundrute gefragt wird.
> Mit diesem Teil habe ich echt schon alles gefangen. Sie taugt zum Grundangeln, aber auch zum Spinnfischen oder zum Fischen mit der Pose.


Das mit dem gewinnen lassen wir mal dahingestellt, muss mich erstmal wieder ins friedfischen reinfuchsen. Ich mein, so der gemeine Weißfisch sollt ja kein Problem darstellen aber ne Tinca wär ja auch mal wieder was.

Was gibt's denn da Fox für den Schnurclip?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Das mit dem gewinnen lassen wir mal dahingestellt, muss mich erstmal wieder ins friedfischen reinfuchsen. Ich mein, so der gemeine Weißfisch sollt ja kein Problem darstellen aber ne Tinca wär ja auch mal wieder was.
> 
> Was gibt's denn da Fox für den Schnurclip?



Setze dir doch einen Spitzenring mit Gewinde auf die Rute, damit hättest du die zusätzliche Option auf eine Swing- oder aber Quivertip. So ausgerüstet gehen dir auch die heikelsten Friedfische ans Band. Schleie kann diese Rute definitiv auch, selbst für eine Liftposen-Montage scheint mir die Rute noch geeignet.

_Fox Dual Line Clip_ nennen bzw. nannten sich diese Teile. Es tut aber natürlich auch eine mit dem Gummiband befestigte Büroklammer.
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Fox-Dual-Line-Clips-10mm/dp/B000WIW5IK











By the way liebe OCC-Kandidaten, ihr solltet das Mana eurer Combos nicht außer acht lassen. Ihr tut also gut daran, etwas ordentlich Eingefischtes und Kampferprobtes zu nehmen. So eine alte Sportex Easy Cast hat eure Ali-Stecken und High End-Peitschen ratzfatz abgebügelt.


----------



## Minimax (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Fox Dual Line Clip_ nennen bzw. nannten sich diese Teile. Es tut aber natürlich auch eine mit dem Gummiband befestigte Büroklammer.
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Fox-Dual-Line-Clips-10mm/dp/B000WIW5IK
> 
> By the way liebe OCC-Kandidaten, *ihr solltet das Mana eurer Combos nicht außer acht lassen*. Ihr tut also gut daran, etwas ordentlich Eingefischtes und Kampferprobtes zu nehmen. So eine alte Sportex Easy Cast hat eure Ali-Stecken und High End-Peitschen ratzfatz abgebügelt.



Was auch prima diese Funktion erfüllt, ist eine kleine gebogene "Zunge" aus Federdraht, die man mit z.B Gewebeband am Blank befestigt, Vorteil ist man kann diese Zunge genau auf Blankdicke biegen, so dass beide Ränder schön auf ganzer Länge daran anliegen -ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich hab grade kein Exemplar parat. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall meine Comborute damit ausrüsten.
Und was Deinen Mana-Hinweis angeht, gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Bedenke aber, es gibt viele Wege, die kostbare Energie zu erhalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, es gibt viele Wege, die kostbare Energie zu erhalten.



Wobei die Flasche Single-Malt am Angelplatz sicherlich unter Doping fällt und damit für das OCC nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei die Flasche Single-Malt am Angelplatz sicherlich unter Doping fällt und damit für das OCC nicht zulässig ist.


Halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> By the way liebe OCC-Kandidaten, ihr solltet das Mana eurer Combos nicht außer acht lassen. Ihr tut also gut daran, etwas ordentlich Eingefischtes und Kampferprobtes zu nehmen. So eine alte Sportex Easy Cast hat eure Ali-Stecken und High End-Peitschen ratzfatz abgebügelt.


Wo, geh zurück auf die Bank mein lieber Träumer  ,  meine China Rods sind sowas von Kampferprobt......mindestens 30 Grundeln konnten sie schon erkämpfen  Aber für den OCC hab ich was anderes im Auge....das Gerät wird dann aber noch sein Mana erzeugen müssen, weil neu, aber ich hoffe dass dies beim OCC so richtig aufgeladen wird und mich dann die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr loslässt


----------



## el.Lucio (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei die Flasche Single-Malt am Angelplatz sicherlich unter Doping fällt und damit für das OCC nicht zulässig ist.


Dann kann ich mich ja schon wieder abmelden .  Es sei denn bleibt erlaubt.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Nehmt Alkohol und andere das Bewusstsein verändernde Substanzen, wie ihr wollt. Ich werd's sein lassen ... möchte ja noch ein klein bisschen sehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Nehmt Alkohol und andere das Bewusstsein verändernde Substanzen, wie ihr wollt. Ich werd's sein lassen ... möchte ja noch ein klein bisschen sehen.



Je größer das Delirium, desto größer wohl auch die Artenvielfalt. 
Spätestens jedoch das Beweisfoto wird den vermeintlichen Cthulhu als gemeines Rotauge entlarven.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Puhh, danke @Fischkopp 1961 , jetzt fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich hatte schon Angst, das rauskommt es handelt sich um ne Pilkrute oder sowas, dann hätt ich mit meiner großspurigen Raterei schön blöd dagestanden:
> 
> 
> 
> Aber, weisst Du denn nun, welche Combo Du ins Treffen führen wirst? oder Dauert die Wahlqual noch an?




Nein leider nicht.   Ich liebäugle ja mit einer Spinncombo, wenn ich mir allerdings von den 33 "möglichen" Fischarten welche ich hier in unmittelbarer Nähe fangen könnte, sehe, dass gerade mal 8 Fischarten dabei sind, welche sich gezielt mit der Spinne fangen lasen, komme ich immer mehr ins grübeln. 

Wobei es natürlich auch möglich ist, die Spinnrute mit einem Schwimmer, Futterkorb, Grundblei, etc. auszustatten. Nur wo ist da der Sinn?
Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?
Ist es der der Reitz - die Herausforderung - sich  zu Beweisen - das Dabeisein - der Spaßfaktor - oder ........._!

Wenn man dann noch in den Genuss kommt 1-2 Urlaubsreisen anzutreten, kann da einiges zusammen kommen. 

Auf jeden Fall heißt es:       

Aber genau dass machen wir ja gerne. 




Aal*Aland*BarbeBitterlingBlaubandbärblingBrassen*Döbel*Elritze*Flussbarsch**Regenbogenforelle*GiebelGraskarpfenGrundelGründlingHasel*Hecht*KarauscheKaulbarschModerlieschenNase*Rapfen*RotaugeRotfederSchleieSchneiderSchuppenkarpfenSonnenbarschSpiegelkarpfenStörUkelei*Wels*Wildkarpfen*Zander*


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wobei es natürlich auch möglich ist, die Spinnrute mit einem Schwimmer, Futterkorb, Grundblei, etc. auszustatten. Nur wo ist da der Sinn?


Der Sinn besteht darin, mit einer Rute-Rolle-Kombination möglichst viele unterschiedliche Fischarten zu fangen. Das stand ja schon im ersten Beitrag...
Ich finde es eben praktischer, mit einer leichten Spinnrute auch die Grundangelmethoden auszuüben als mit einer 3,60-m-Feeder- oder Karpfenrute einen 12er Shad zu faulenzen.
Und: wenn Schuppen-, Spiegel- und Wildkarpfen einzeln zählen würden, hätten wir sicher auch Anrecht auf die Unterscheidung *Schwarzmund-, Kessler und Marmorgrundel*, die ja schon aufgrund der lateinischen Bezeichnung in der Mehrzahl sind.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der Sinn besteht darin, mit einer Rute-Rolle-Kombination möglichst viele unterschiedliche Fischarten zu fangen. Das stand ja schon im ersten Beitrag...
> Ich finde es eben praktischer, mit einer leichten Spinnrute auch die Grundangelmethoden auszuüben als mit einer 3,60-m-Feeder- oder Karpfenrute einen 12er Shad zu faulenzen.
> Und: wenn Schuppen-, Spiegel- und Wildkarpfen einzeln zählen würden, hätten wir sicher auch Anrecht auf die Unterscheidung *Schwarzmund-, Kessler und Marmorgrundel*, die ja schon aufgrund der lateinischen Bezeichnung in der Mehrzahl sind.



Gert, die Zeilen beim Aufruf zu Challenge sind mir wohl bekannt. Ich denke jedoch, dass es eher als Aufgabe und nicht als Sinn zu sehen ist.  
Die von mir "provokant" gewählte Frage (Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?) war genau deshalb beabsichtigt. 
Ich wusste und hätte darauf gewettet, dass jemand darauf Anbeißt. Bin aber gewiss nicht der Einzige, welcher sich diese Frage gestellt hat. 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist ja gerade dieser, in meinen Überlegungen "unsinnige" Ansatz, der Reitz was die Challenge ausmacht.  

Dein Vergleich von der Feeder- Karpfenrute zur Spinne, ist ja genau das was mich noch ausbremst. 

Du kennst dich und Du kennst mich, sprich, wenn uns der Ehrgeiz erst einmal gepackt hat........!



*PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *


Weils ums Angeln geht  .


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *



Angeln, in der Natur sein, Spaß haben und mit der Gemeinschaft hier austauschen, was willst du mehr ? Man muss nicht immer alles Sinn und Wissenschaftlich ausklamüserbar planen, ausrichten und bestimmen. Das hab ich im Beruf schon genug......CHILL MAL !!!! ** würden meine Söhne jetzt sagen...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2021)

Bin doch bei Euch
Klar geht es in erster Linie um unser Hobby mit all seinen herrlichen Facetten die es zu bieten hat.  
Deshalb werden wir gewiss auch viel Freude bei dieser Challenge haben und so einige Überraschungen erleben. 
Ich denke, unsere einheimischen Fische werden, da im allgemeinen ja jedem bekannt, eher eine Nebenrolle spielen. 

Aber nur aus reinem Spaßfaktor, ne ne, denn schließlich hat man dann auch ein Ziel vor Augen, welches erreicht werden will. Deshalb auch die meinige Vorabaufzählung der möglich zu fangenden Fische. Diese alle zu Erbeuten bedarf eben auch eine gewisse Hingabe für die Planung. 

Allein die Auswahl der zu benennenden Combo verursacht ja für manchen schon Stress. 

Ich nenne es allerdings positiven Stress und der bereitet eben auch Spaß!


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die von mir "provokant" gewählte Frage (Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?) war genau deshalb beabsichtigt.
> Ich wusste und hätte darauf gewettet, dass jemand darauf Anbeißt. Bin aber gewiss nicht der Einzige, welcher sich diese Frage gestellt hat.


Du hattest zuerst gesagt: _Wobei es natürlich auch möglich ist, die Spinnrute mit einem Schwimmer, Futterkorb, Grundblei, etc. auszustatten. Nur wo ist da der Sinn?_

Da ich bisher (meines Wissens nach) der Einzige bin, der eine Spinnkombo wählte, und der auch schrieb auf Seite 15: "Die üblichen Spinnangelmethoden hier am hessischen Untermain werde ich damit abdecken können, somit auch verschiedenste geschuppte Carnivore abgreifen können, aber ich werde sie auch z.B. beim klassichern Spürangeln verwenden: kleines Laufblei und monofiles Vorfach, dazu unterschiedlichste Naturköder am Haken, und dann einfach die Rute in der Hand behalten und mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern die Bisse erspüren.", hast du sicher darauf gewettet, dass* ich* darauf "anspringe".
Du hast gewonnen! Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch!
Du kennst mich und ich kenne dich...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du hattest zuerst gesagt: _Wobei es natürlich auch möglich ist, die Spinnrute mit einem Schwimmer, Futterkorb, Grundblei, etc. auszustatten. Nur wo ist da der Sinn?_
> 
> *Da ich bisher (meines Wissens nach) der Einzige bin, der eine Spinnkombo wählte,* und der auch schrieb auf Seite 15: "Die üblichen Spinnangelmethoden hier am hessischen Untermain werde ich damit abdecken können, somit auch verschiedenste geschuppte Carnivore abgreifen können, aber ich werde sie auch z.B. beim klassichern Spürangeln verwenden: kleines Laufblei und monofiles Vorfach, dazu unterschiedlichste Naturköder am Haken, und dann einfach die Rute in der Hand behalten und mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern die Bisse erspüren.", *hast du sicher darauf gewettet, dass ich darauf "anspringe".*
> Du hast gewonnen! Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch!
> Du kennst mich und ich kenne dich...



Mir ging es darum, warum man eine "Zielfisch-Rute" Zweckentfremden soll.
*Na, vielleicht schließe ich mich Dir noch an. Habe ja geschrieben, dass ich damit liebäugle. * 

*Kennst mich doch noch nicht so gut, denn dann solltest Du wissen, dass ich es auch genau so geschrieben hätte.*

Ich habe mit einem allgemeinen Aufschrei gerechnet, da es so Vielen doch *nur *um den Spaß geht.  Siehe mein Letzen Post.

Sorry fürs off Topic


----------



## keinangelprofi (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?


Der Sinn ist das Plädoyer für das "EINFACHE" Angeln. Man braucht nicht schubkarrenweise Tackle ans Wasser schleppen um GEZIELT verschiedene Angeltechniken auszuüben. (Auch wenn man das heute manchmal kaum glauben mag, wenn man sieht was manche Angler für einen Tanz aufführen).
Das ist für mich der Sinn und die Herausforderung. Einmal zählt nicht nur Masse und "Größer"beim Angeln.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> *Der Sinn ist das Plädoyer für das "EINFACHE" Angeln. Man braucht nicht schubkarrenweise Tackle ans Wasser schleppen um GEZIELT verschiedene Angeltechniken auszuüben. *(Auch wenn man das heute manchmal kaum glauben mag, wenn man sieht was manche Angler für einen Tanz aufführen).
> Das ist für mich der Sinn und die Herausforderung. *Einmal zählt nicht nur Masse und "Größer"beim Angeln.*


*Da haben wir es *

Dennoch wissen wir alle, wie schwer es ist, sich einzuschränken. 
Wie heißt es so schön: Weniger ist oft mehr! Und deshalb ist diese Challenge der ideale Ansatz um in sich zu kehren und diese Herausforderung anzunehmen. 
Diesen Ansatz haben in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft doch die meisten doch schon verloren.  

*Ich* habe ja nur soviel, weil ich nichts wegwerfen kann! 

Aber eben die Anzahl der verschiedenen Fische. Und dem möchte ich mich stellen.


----------



## rustaweli (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *


Gute Frage! 

Bei mir haben sich die Gründe völlig verschoben. 
Jetzt nur noch aus Spaß, Loyalität der AB Gruppe gegenüber. Aber auch aus dem Grund von "Ein Mann ein Wort", da ich mit zu den anfänglichen Mitschreiern zu @Andal und dessen toller Idee gehörte. 
Anfänglich war es wohl so ein inneres Ding. Seit längerem keimte in mir die Überzeugung von der "One Man, one Rod" Möglichkeit. Die ganzen Möglichkeiten und Tacklevariablen tat ich immer mehr als Marketing der Industrie ab, obwohl ich dieser trotzdem ständig erlag. Diese Challenge gab mir aber Zeit zum Überlegen. Mittlerweile bin ich dankbar, denn ich bin fast weg von One Man, one Rod. Da habe ich für mich schon absolut was mitgenommen aus dieser Challenge. Wie @Nordlichtangler schon woanders bemerkte, Extreme sind immer doof. In dem Fall, One Rod oder Tacklewahn. Dazwischen liegt so viel. Klar würde vieles mit einer Rute gehen, aber für mich habe ich erkannt das ich dies in Wirklichkeit garnicht möchte und ich mich selbst blendete. Ich will auf Rotaugen leicht Pickern, auf Schleien u Kärpflein mit leichteren Geschirr, mal Feedern, mit leichter Spinne auf Barsch und härteren Tackle auf Hecht und Wels. Trotten, Legern, Pose, Grund, Pin, Stationäre, 0,15er Mono, 16er Geflecht, abgestimmt auf Fisch und Methode. All das durfte ich dankenderweise schon mal für mich mitnehmen. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - mache mit aus Spaß und einfach der Challenge wegen. Bleibe aber bei Picker, Swing, Pose, Pin,....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich mach aus Spaß an der Sache mit, einfach dabei sein und den Fred hier mit Spaß und Spannung zu verfolgen sowie mein Senf dazu steuern ...
Ich werde nur mein Beifang bei nächtlichen Aalangeln hier eintragen und gut ist... Werde auch nicht extra losgehen um der einen oder anderen Art hinterher zu jagen... Zwei/drei Arten bei Köderfischangeln mit der OCC-Kombo werden schon an den Haken gehen sowie zwei/drei weitere als Beifang und der Aal als Zielfisch natürlich auch, sowie die berühmte Grundel, ohne das ich es schaffe an der vorbei zu fischen...
Ich mach da auch nicht groß tralala was die OCC-Kombo angeht...Es wird mehr oder weniger eine Angel auf Aal ausgerichtet sein mit irgend einer Spinnrolle und etwas feineren aber dehnungsarmen Monoschnur dran... Mit der werde ich vor dem Nachtangeln auf Aal mit Pose die Köfi besorgen die ich nachts brauchen werde, nachts Grundangeln auf Aal und in den Nächten wo die Krebse und Krabben das angeln unmöglich machen kommt ein Kunstköder für den Zander dran ohne die Schnur auszutauschen...
Das ist mein Plan für die OCC ohne weiteren Anstrengungen, die restlichen Angeltage im Jahr werden meiner Lieblingsdisziplin mit der Spinnrute gewidmet... Wenn ich mit mein Vorhaben zehn Arten knacken sollte, wäre das schon für mich mehr als nur ausreichend um hier mitzumischen   und Spaß an der Sache zu haben ohne sich besonders zu spezialisieren...


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?)


Seit wann macht Angeln überhaupt irgendwelchen Sinn...


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> mache mit aus Spaß und einfach der Challenge wegen. Bleibe aber bei Picker, Swing, Pose, Pin,....


bin da voll bei dir. Auf lange Sicht möchte ich meine anderen Ruten nicht missen.


----------



## Sir. Toby (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Sinn überhaupt bei dieser Challenge?


Da hättest du ja auch gleich nach dem Sinn des Lebens fragen können...

Solche fragen können bei dem ein oder anderen Teilnehmer melancholische Verstimmungen auslösen.
Die dann eventuell nur durch eine erhöhte Hopfendosis zu kurieren sind. 
Eventuell ist im Anschluss sogar eine Gruppentherapie nötig 


Über Sinn und Unsinn muss doch, wie bei allem im Leben, jeder selbst entscheiden.

Ich finde das OCC ist eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Im Normalfall setze ich mir beim Angeln selbst die Ziele, dieses Mal ist das Ziel eben vorgegeben.
Genau darin sehe ich auch einen zusätzlichen Anreiz, das ein oder andere Mal mehr ans Wasser zu gehen.

Und es versetzt einen auch etwas in die Jugend zurück, als man echt noch nicht so viel Tackle zur Verfügung hatte.

Außerdem geht es ja schließlich um nie endenden Ruhm und Ehre.


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2021)

Für mich ist das Ein-Ruten-Ding eigentlich keine grosse Umstellung. Ich bin meistens mit nur einer Rute unterwegs, und angele fast immer nur mit einer Rute. Ich mag es so. Wobei im Minimobil immer eine Auswahl an Combos liegt, und ich mich vor Ort entscheide, was die jeweils passende wäre, bzw. auf welche Art der Angelei ich gerade Lust habe. Insofern kommt eine Combo nun in den Kofferaum dazu, bzw. Ernenne ich eine zur Challenge Combo.

Aber welche, das ist das Problem. Einerseits soll es eine sein, mit der ich gerne angele, und die mir Spass macht. Andererseits möchte ich schon etwas wählen, was etwas universeller daherkommt, und sich für mehr Fischarten, Gewässerbedingungen und Methoden eignet, als meine üblichen Verdächtigen. Und schliesslich soll es auch eine etwas ungewöhnliche Combo sein, die ich sonst so nicht angele, und natürlich auch hier im Wettbewerb etwas für Gaudium sorgt, einige haben ja recht quirky Combos gewählt, oder Tackle "mit Vergangenheit" das find ich gut.

Könnt ihr euch noch an die Fernsehsendung 'Zu Lande, zu Wasser und in der Luft' erinnern? Eben.

Na, ich tüftel noch, aber ich glaub ich hab bald ne Lösung. Und wenn nicht, kann ich ja bis Challengebeginn immer noch wechseln.
Hg
Minimax

Ps: Ich find ne Spinncombo, wie oben diskutiert mit mittelstarker, etwas längerer Rute überhaupt nicht abwegig, sondern ziemlich universell. Da stehen wirklich viele Methoden neben dem eigentlich Spinnen zur Verfügung. Ist ne gute Gelegenheit, mal die künstlichen Schranken, zi durchbrechen, die durch die Namen und Bezeichnungen der Hersteller aufgebaut werden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (15. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Klar würde vieles mit einer Rute gehen, aber für mich habe ich erkannt das ich dies in Wirklichkeit garnicht möchte und ich mich selbst blendete. Ich will auf Rotaugen leicht Pickern, auf Schleien u Kärpflein mit leichteren Geschirr, mal Feedern, mit leichter Spinne auf Barsch und härteren Tackle auf Hecht und Wels. Trotten, Legern, Pose, Grund, Pin, Stationäre, 0,15er Mono, 16er Geflecht, abgestimmt auf Fisch und Methode.


Naja, die Aufgabe lautet ja nicht, such dir eine Rute aus und fass in der Zeit keine andere an.
Du brauchst damit ja nur EINE Rotauge, EINE Schleie, EINEN Karpfen usw. zu fangen
Ansonsten kann man doch seinen Vorlieben nachgehen.


----------



## Thomas. (15. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Gelegenheit, mal die künstlichen Schranken, zi durchbrechen, die durch die Namen und Bezeichnungen der Hersteller aufgebaut werden.


ich habe eine Balzer IM6 Zander, mit ihr habe ich schon alles gefangen nur noch kein Zander, langsam kommt mir der verdacht das Fische gar nicht lesen können


----------



## rustaweli (15. Februar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Naja, die Aufgabe lautet ja nicht, such dir eine Rute aus und fass in der Zeit keine andere an.
> Du brauchst damit ja nur EINE Rotauge, EINE Schleie, EINEN Karpfen usw. zu fangen
> Ansonsten kann man doch seinen Vorlieben nachgehen.


Klar, werde ich mit Sicherheit auch so machen wie Du schon schreibst. Wollte damit was anderes ausdrücken, ist so ne Ükelsache vom Stammtisch.
Bin trotzdem voll dabei, kann den Herren hier doch nicht kampflos die Posen von Jason und das Buch vom Wuemmehunter überlassen. Die Preise nehme ich schon noch mit, stilecht natürlich. Ihr dürft natürlich auch am Gewinn teilhaben und die Bilder genießen sobald Posen und das Buch bei mir angekommen sind!  

Gefahr besteht jedoch noch seitens geomas und seiner Schwesterrute. Aber das ist eher Freude und die Preise bleiben in der Familie. 
ABU rockt!


----------



## rustaweli (15. Februar 2021)

So, da ich mich nun wieder einmal, wie so oft im Leben, vollmundig selbst festgenagelt habe, hier meine offizielle Anmeldung. Tut mir leid meine Herren, aber gebt nicht auf und auch andere Platzierungen wie das Podium sind ja was wert.
Trete an mit DER ABU Legerlite 112a (Legends never die) sowie einer Sheffield 1002 S.





Wie gesagt, nicht aufgeben Jungs!


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2021)

Du strotzt ja geradezu vor Übermut...


----------



## rustaweli (15. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du strotzt ja geradezu vor Übermut...


Früher nannte ich es auch Übermut, heute im mittleren Alter, ist es einfach nur noch sicheres Wissen aus der Erfahrung heraus!


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Trete an mit DER ABU Legerlite 112a (Legends never die) sowie einer Sheffield 1002 S.


Ne Pin, wie schön. Ich muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt


----------



## Bilch (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nur wo ist da der Sinn?


Ich denke auch so wie @keinangelprofi, einfach wieder das einfache Angeln zu entdecken - so zu angeln wie unsere Väter (und Mütter), die mit einer und derselben Rute Blinker auswarfen, KoFis badeten oder auf Krapfen angelten und nicht für jeden Köder und jede Fischart eine andere Kombo brauchten



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *


Weil es Spaß macht   

Und bei so einer Challenge (Initiator, Teilnehmer ...) mitzumachen ist schon was besonderes 

P.S.


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da ich bisher (meines Wissens nach) der Einzige bin, der eine Spinnkombo wählte


Meine sieht zwar nicht so aus, habe sie aber bislang ausschließlich zum Spinnfischen benutzt - eine Spinnkombo die nicht als solche erkannt wurde, dass ist ja dann eine OCC Kombo schlechthin


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2021)

Da ich eine Feederrute gewählt habe, werd ich wohl mit nem Sbirolino und Streamer versuchen, Barsch und Zander zu überlisten. 
Am Forellenteich machte sich die Rute ganz gut mit Sbirolino. Mal schauen.


----------



## Sir. Toby (15. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da ich eine Feederrute gewählt habe, werd ich wohl mit nem Sbirolino und Streamer versuchen, Barsch und Zander zu überlisten.
> Am Forellenteich machte sich die Rute ganz gut mit Sbirolino. Mal schauen.


Wenn deine Feederrute nicht allzu lange ist, dann kannst du die auch super fürs Drop Shot–Fischen hernehmen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Wenn deine Feederrute nicht allzu lange ist, dann kannst du die auch super fürs Drop Shot–Fischen hernehmen.


Was wird denn als maximale Länge fürs Droppige Schotten so empfohlen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da ich eine Feederrute gewählt habe, werd ich wohl mit nem Sbirolino und Streamer versuchen, Barsch und Zander zu überlisten.
> Am Forellenteich machte sich die Rute ganz gut mit Sbirolino. Mal schauen.


Hey Moin hanzz,
ich habe auch eine Feederrute gewählt.

ich kann sie kürzen und ohne Spitzenring Angeln.


----------



## Sir. Toby (15. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was wird denn als maximale Länge fürs Droppige Schotten so empfohlen?


Das hängt rein vom Angler ab, wie er sich wohl fühlt.

Bei einer Feederrute von 3,0m bis 3,30m ist das Drop Shotten für mich noch ganz gut möglich.
Bei 3,90, wäre mir das ganze Konstrukt aber viel zu unhandlich.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der Sinn besteht darin, mit einer Rute-Rolle-Kombination möglichst viele unterschiedliche Fischarten zu fangen. Das stand ja schon im ersten Beitrag...
> Ich finde es eben praktischer, mit einer leichten Spinnrute auch die Grundangelmethoden auszuüben als mit einer 3,60-m-Feeder- oder Karpfenrute einen 12er Shad zu faulenzen.
> Und: wenn Schuppen-, Spiegel- und Wildkarpfen einzeln zählen würden, hätten wir sicher auch Anrecht auf die Unterscheidung *Schwarzmund-, Kessler und Marmorgrundel*, die ja schon aufgrund der lateinischen Bezeichnung in der Mehrzahl sind.


Nee, nee... ein Karpfen ist ein Karpfen und eine Grundel eine Grundel. Alles ganz simpel!

Aber langsam scheint die Saat zu keimen, wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese. 19 Seiten, die Pein der Combo-Wahl, tiefe Einblicke in die Selbstreflektionen... weiter so. Das soll der Challenge-Spirit sein!


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Nee, nee... ein Karpfen ist ein Karpfen und eine Grundel eine Grundel. Alles ganz simpel!


Na gut, dann auf die einfache Art.


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> 3,0m bis 3,30m


Meine hat 2,70.
Bei einer Wechselspitze ist der Spitzenring defekt. 
Vielleicht kürze ich die Spitze bis zum nächsten Ring. Mal sehen wie sich das dann anfühlt.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Na gut, dann auf die einfache Art.


Natürlich ganz einfach - das ist ja offensichtlich schon schwer genug.


----------



## Pescador (15. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *PS: ALLE, aus welchem Grund macht Ihr den nun mit? *


Warum ich bei der OCC mitmache?
Es ist wohl ein kleines "back to the roots" - immerhin begann mit "einer Rute für Alles" vor vielen Jahren mein Anglerdasein. Also eine kleine Nostalgie sozusagen.
Wir haben jahrelang in Portugal gelebt. Dort bin ich ab und an mit dort heimischen Nachbarn Fischen gegangen. Die haben oftmals keine Angelausrüstung wie wir. Sondern sie fischen alles mit nur einer Rute. Mit einer langen Schilfrohr-Cana ohne Rolle. Vorn ein langes Stück Schnur angebunden und mit einer alten Zündkerze als Grundblei. Oder eine selbstgeschnitzte Korkpose.
Mit derart sperriger Rute und Eimern bewaffnet, und mit Flipflops an den Füßen wird dann die Steilküste hinunter geklettert um an die guten Angelplätze zu kommen. Dort wo die Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsche und Meerbrassen warten.
Aber ach, ich schweife gerade aus, werde off topic...


----------



## Mikesch (16. Februar 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *Da haben wir es *
> ...
> *Ich* habe ja nur soviel, weil ich nichts wegwerfen kann!
> ...


Dito, habe noch alle meine Combos seit meinen Anfängen. Bis auf Eine, die wurde aber zum Verschenken erworben, was auch geschah.

Irgendwie hab' ich das Gefühl, dass ich doch mit einer Spinnrute und der zugehörigen Rolle teilnehmen sollte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

_"Some may never live, but the crazy never die."_
Hunter S. Thompson

Getreu diesem Ausspruch aber auch aus Gründen der Diversität und weil es bei der One Combo Challenge vorrangig um den Spaß an der Freude gehen soll, darf @Andal für mich bitte drei der folgenden Sonderpreise, am Ende des Turnieres, verlosen. Diese Sonderpreise sind unabhängig vom jeweiligen Abschneiden bei der OCC und beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die während des Fischens verwendete Rolle.

*"Wheels on Fire" *
Ein Set von drei Stück von mir handgebauten Posen, für diejenigen die mit einer Centrepin oder aber Wenderolle an den Start gehen.**

"Hells Bells" *
Ein Set von drei Stück von mir handgebauten Posen, für diejenigen die mit einer Kapselrolle an den Start gehen.***
Diese stehend auf der Rute gefischten "Casting-Teile" zählen auch.

*"Multiplier Madness" *
Ein Set von drei Stück von mir handgebauten Posen, für diejenigen die mit einer Multirolle oder aber Baitcaster an den Start gehen.***


Viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß, auch beim eventuellen Überdenken der bereits angemeldeten Combo. 


***_Bedingung ist allerdings, dass mit der angemeldeten Combo bzw. Rolle auch wirklich regelmäßig verschiedenste Fänge bzw. Fische, während der One Combo Challenge, präsentiert werden. Einfach einen der oben genannten Rollentypen anzumelden und dann die Auslosung abzuwarten bzw. die Posen mit guter Chance abzugreifen, das zählt nicht._


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Some may never live, but the crazy never die."_
> Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Getreu diesem Ausspruch aber auch aus Gründen der Diversität und weil es bei der One Combo Challenge vorrangig um den Spaß an der Freude gehen soll, darf @Andal für mich bitte drei der folgenden Sonderpreise, am Ende des Turnieres, verlosen. Diese Sonderpreise sind unabhängig vom jeweiligen Abschneiden bei der OCC und beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die während des Fischens verwendete Rolle.
> ...


Jetzt machst es mir aber schwer


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt machst es mir aber schwer



Obendrein wäre man automatisch Gewinner der Herzen und der Fame käme ganz von allein.
Noch Jahre später werden sich die Menschen davon am Lagerfeuer erzählen.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Some may never live, but the crazy never die."_
> Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Getreu diesem Ausspruch aber auch aus Gründen der Diversität und weil es bei der One Combo Challenge vorrangig um den Spaß an der Freude gehen soll, darf @Andal für mich bitte drei der folgenden Sonderpreise, am Ende des Turnieres, verlosen. Diese Sonderpreise sind unabhängig vom jeweiligen Abschneiden bei der OCC und beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die während des Fischens verwendete Rolle.
> ...


Bomfortionell!!!     

Vor allem die Schwimmer für einen Mutirollenuser finde ich so herrlich pikant.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ............. einer Centrepin oder aber Wenderolle ............... mit einer Kapselrolle.................. mit einer Multirolle oder aber Baitcaster an den Start gehen.***



Tolle Sache BSD ! 

Mir kommt so'n Krempel aber ncht an meine Bolo.
Die würde wohl vor Schreck laut aufwiehern und sich schütteln, schlimmstenfalls sogar zur Strafe Drillaussteiger provozieren......

So sehr ich deine Posen auch mag, würde ich meine Rute deshalb aber nicht quälen.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Sollte ich jetzt noch von meiner Korum Shadow auf die DAM Quick CTE 135 wechseln? - Nein, ich denke das wäre gierig und unlauter!
Außerdem, wenn der Verloser was gewinnt, gehört er mit Katzenscheisse beworfen. So wie beim legendären Vorbild Werner Brösel!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Der Gerechtigkeit halber und auch um die zehn Posen voll zu machen, werde ich unter den Teilnehmern die mit einer 08/15 Stationärrolle an den Start gehen,
jedoch noch folgenden Trostpreis verlosen lassen:

*"Comfort Zone" *
Eine von mir handgebaute Pose, für diejenigen die das Husarenstück mit der Stationärrolle wagen.**


**_Bedingung sind ebenfalls regelmäßig gemeldete und nachgewiesene Fänge._


PS: Natürlich möchte ich mit diesem "Stationärrollen-Bashing" niemandem zu Nahe treten, sondern lediglich für etwas Spaß und Abwechslung
während der ersten One Combo Challenge sorgen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ein kleines "back to the roots"


hmmm, das erinnert mich an meinen Trööt "womit wir vor 40-50 Jahren fischten".

sollte ich tatsächlich die Coryllus Avelana aus dem Hause Betulaceae wieder aktivieren? Immerhin wurde mit diesem Rutentyp schon vor über 1000 Jahren erfolgreich gefischt.
Dazu müsste ich allerdings den Fischereiaufeher fragen, was zur Zeit wegen Pandemie nicht drinn ist.
Vor Mai werde ich wohl kaum an mein Hausgewässer La Zorn kommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer  Herausforderungen sind dafür da, um sie anzunehmen.

@Andal  Mitchell Mag Pro 858  und Silstar TG35, Schnur Askari Camou 0,35


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer  Herausforderungen sind dafür da, um sie anzunehmen.
> 
> @Andal  Mitchell Mag Pro 858  und Silstar TG35, Schnur Askari Camou 0,35
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366670



Super! Vielen Dank für deinen Sportsgeist. 
Damit wäre Dir das *"Multiplier Madness" *Posen-Set bisher sicher.

Ebenso ist @rustaweli gegenwärtig noch der einzige Anwärter auf das *"Wheels on Fire"* Set.

Mal schauen ob sich noch jemand für die Kapselrolle begeistern kann?
Oder ob Ihr noch "Konkurrenz" bekommt? Das wäre doch spannend.

Gewonnen habt Ihr mit dieser "Exotenwahl" ohnehin bereits.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Februar 2021)

Was meinst du, wen da dann so ein 10 cm Gründling dran sitzt, das ist dann wie PKW aus dem Graben ziehen mit einem 1000 to. Kran.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was meinst du, wen da dann so ein 10 cm Gründling dran sitzt, das ist dann wie PKW aus dem Graben ziehen mit einem 1000 to. Kran.



Die Kunst ist dabei sicherlich den PKW nicht zu zerreißen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Februar 2021)

Wobei? Stand nicht neulich erst in irgendeinem der einschlägigen Anglermagazine ein Bericht über das Fischen auf Friedfische, mit Pose & Multirolle?
Beim Einkaufen hatte ich einen schnellen Blick reingeworfen, kann mich aber leider nicht mehr erinnern welches Heft das war.

Nachtrag:
Ich bin mir sicher so etwas neulich entweder im Blinker, der F&F oder aber der R&R gelesen zu haben. Oder ich spinne schon?

Diesen Bericht hier meinte ich zwar nicht aber auch hier fischt jemand (Jan Lock) mit der Multirolle und Naturködern in kleinen Gewässern.
Es ist also möglich, wenn auch sicherlich nicht alltäglich. https://fischundfang.de/einfach-auf-aal-am-fluss/


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sollte ich tatsächlich die Coryllus Avelana aus dem Hause Betulaceae wieder aktivieren?


Du solltest. Und dazu gleich den filum suendi und die acus securitus, du Schelm


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Februar 2021)

Ihr wisst schon, dass ich als FHler echte Akademiker maßlos beneide...?
Das ist gemein!


----------



## Pescador (16. Februar 2021)

Hier brauchste mindestens dat kleine Latinum. Und watt nich noch alles ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Hier brauchste mindestens dat kleine Latinum. Und watt nich noch alles ...



noch schlimmer !
Die botanischen Bezeichnungen sind nicht nur latainischen sondern auch altgriechischen Ursprungs


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2021)

ganz ehrlich. es reizt mich schon länger, mit diesem archaischen Gerät wie zu meiner frühen Jugend zu fischen.
dazu brauche ich aber eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung des Fischereiaufsehers.
Sonst buchten die Gendarmen mich gleich ein.
Vom Gelächter der Franzosen ganz zu schweigen. 
Da ist er wieder, der bekloppte Deutsche


----------



## BaFO (17. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei? Stand nicht neulich erst in irgendeinem der einschlägigen Anglermagazine ein Bericht über das Fischen auf Friedfische, mit Pose & Multirolle?
> Beim Einkaufen hatte ich einen schnellen Blick reingeworfen, kann mich aber leider nicht mehr erinnern welches Heft das war.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...


@Bankside Dreamer, 
da meinst Du bestimmt den Artikel von Marco Mariani im Blinker oder FuF... (bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher) 

Übrigens ist dank ihm meine Combo seit heute fertig! 
Vorgestellt wird sie später.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer,
> da meinst Du bestimmt den Artikel von Marco Mariani im Blinker oder FuF... (bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher)
> 
> Übrigens ist dank ihm meine Combo seit heute fertig!
> Vorgestellt wird sie später.



Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher es neulich in irgendeiner dieser Zeitschriften gelesen zu haben.
Heißt das wir dürfen auf eine weitere Multirollen-Combo bei der OCC gespannt sein?


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer,
> Marco Mariani
> Übrigens ist dank ihm meine Combo seit heute fertig!





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heißt das wir dürfen auf eine weitere Multirollen-Combo bei der OCC gespannt sein?



Hmm, spannend. Ich hab mal nen Artikel über Posenangeln am Fluss vom Mariani gelesen, da hatte er eine Statio mit Fingerbremshebel an der Rute, so eine Art umgekehrter Freilauf. Die Japaner benutzen solche Rollen fürs Edo-Angeln, hierzulande gabs mal die Mitchell Full Control mit so einem Bremshebel. Das wär schon exotisch, hab die Rolle noch nie ausprobiert wg. Pinfanatismus.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmm, spannend. Ich hab mal nen Artikel über Posenangeln am Fluss vom Mariani gelesen, da hatte er eine Statio mit Fingerbremshebel an der Rute, so eine Art umgekehrter Freilauf. Die Japaner benutzen solche Rollen fürs Edo-Angeln, hierzulande gabs mal die Mitchell Full Control mit so einem Bremshebel. Das wär schon exotisch..


könnte ich mit Dienen


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> könnte ich mit Dienen
> Anhang anzeigen 366800


danke, bin bereits bedient 



Wobei dein vmtl. älteres Modell erstens cooler aussieht und zweitens wesentlich qualitätvoller wirkt.


----------



## BaFO (17. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher es neulich in irgendeiner dieser Zeitschriften gelesen zu haben.
> Heißt das wir dürfen auf eine weitere Multirollen-Combo bei der OCC gespannt sein?


Hehe, nee damit leider nicht!


----------



## BaFO (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmm, spannend. Ich hab mal nen Artikel über Posenangeln am Fluss vom Mariani gelesen, da hatte er eine Statio mit Fingerbremshebel an der Rute, so eine Art umgekehrter Freilauf. Die Japaner benutzen solche Rollen fürs Edo-Angeln, hierzulande gabs mal die Mitchell Full Control mit so einem Bremshebel. Das wär schon exotisch, hab die Rolle noch nie ausprobiert wg. Pinfanatismus.


@Minimax 
Stimmt, er benutzt da eine Menge "ungewöhnlicher" Sachen (u.a. Pins mit spezieller Übersetzung)


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Stimmt, er benutzt da eine Menge "ungewöhnlicher" Sachen (u.a. Pins mit spezieller Übersetzung)


Machs nicht so spannend, mein Lieber, wir sind irre gespannt auf Deine Combo!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> Hehe, nee damit leider nicht!



Ach schade! 
Bist du dir wirklich sicher? Also so richtig sicher sicher?


----------



## BaFO (17. Februar 2021)

So, jetzt aber.... 
Meine Combo für die Challenge:
Rute: 
SPRO Prion Cf (oder so glaub ich...) 
2,70m 30-60g
Rolle:
MAP ACS 4000
Die Rolle ist im aktuellen Blinker abgelichtet, gehörte vorher Marco Mariani...
Sollte also schon ein wenig MOJO gesammelt haben


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber....
> Meine Combo für die Challenge:
> Rute:
> SPRO Prion Cf (oder so glaub ich...)
> ...


Rollen mit Doppelkurbel sind eigentlich völlig Mojo/Mana/Hau resistent.. aber andererseits wenn der leibhaftige Mariani sie gefischt hat wird schon einiges an Energie reingeflossen sein. Wie bist Du daran gekommen?


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Rollen mit Doppelkurbel sind eigentlich völlig Mojo/Mana/Hau resistent.


Aber nicht wenn Stradic draufsteht - da habe ich einige, die leuchten im Dunkeln....
Und nicht zu vergessen die Ambassadeure von Papa....


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn Stradic draufsteht - da habe ich einige, die leuchten im Dunkeln....
> Und nicht zu vergessen die Ambassadeure von Papa....



Ambassadeure gebe ich Dir recht, und von Papa gibt direkt  +1. Und auch das Wort Stradic steht der Manaleitfähigkeit nicht im Wege. Blöd nur, das davor Shimano steht, ein sicherer Manahemmstoff. 

Apropos Ambassadeur bzw. Abu: Eines Tages möchte ich mal eine Suverän besitzen. Ein unerfüllbarer Traum, ähnlich wie mein Sehnen nach ner Mint Condition Altex No1 Mk V.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Blöd nur, das davor Shimano steht, ein sicherer Manahemmstoff.


und das sagt einer der mit einer Mitchell zum fischen geht


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> und das sagt einer der mit einer Mitchell zum fischen geht


Das sagt einer, der hier so bald wie möglich mit ner Mitchell* an den Start gehen wird 



*Und damit meine ich nicht die OEM-Joghurtbecher die heute unter dem einst glorreichen Namen vertickt werden, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## BaFO (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Rollen mit Doppelkurbel sind eigentlich völlig Mojo/Mana/Hau resistent.. aber andererseits wenn der leibhaftige Mariani sie gefischt hat wird schon einiges an Energie reingeflossen sein. Wie bist Du daran gekommen?


Ohje, ich mag Rollen mit Doppelkurbeln eig ganz gerne. 
Egal wohin man greift, man hat sie in der Hand. 
Dran gekommen bin ich über ne Anglergruppe.


----------



## Bilch (17. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos Ambassadeur bzw. Abu: Eines Tages möchte ich mal eine Suverän besitzen. Ein unerfüllbarer Traum, ähnlich wie mein Sehnen nach ner Mint Condition Altex No1 Mk V.


Dann haben wir denselben Traum, ich befurchte aber, dass er bei mir nie zur Realität wird


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2021)

Achtpfund!

Rollen fürs japanische ISO-Fischen und solche, wie die Mitchell Full Control sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Bei der Full Control wird per diesem Hebel lediglich die vorher eingestellte Bremse verstärkt, so man ihn anzieht. Sehr praktisch und funktionell. Bei den ISO Rollen wird dagegen viel mehr über den Hebel beeinflusst. Bremse, Rücklaufsperre u.v.m.; je nach Rolle und Hersteller.

Die Mitchell Full Control 2007 (200 m 16er Mono) ist mithin eine ideale Rolle für feinere Friedfischzwecke, das Barsch- und Forellenfischen!


----------



## Thomas. (17. Februar 2021)

__





						What is lever brake type of spinning reel? - Asian Portal Fishing - Blog
					

Unlike the spinning reel with the conventional drag mechanism, the reel with the lever brake is a reel developed so that the angler can manually operate the lever attached to the reel so that it can take in and out the thread. has been used as a reel for countermeasures against large fishes that...



					fishing.asian-portal.shop


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Some may never live, but the crazy never die."_
> Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Getreu diesem Ausspruch aber auch aus Gründen der Diversität und weil es bei der One Combo Challenge vorrangig um den Spaß an der Freude gehen soll, darf @Andal für mich bitte drei der folgenden Sonderpreise, am Ende des Turnieres, verlosen. Diese Sonderpreise sind unabhängig vom jeweiligen Abschneiden bei der OCC und beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die während des Fischens verwendete Rolle.
> ...


finde ich ja mal TOP   ich muss gestehen das ich mir gestern mal viele deiner Posen angeschaut habe und auch schon zur Kapselrolle greifen wollte zumal da eine Pose ist wo mir ein wenig der Saber aus dem Mund lief (ist mir auch schon bei denen Posen von Rudi u Jason passiert), habe ich mich dann aber doch da zu entschieden an meinem Combo nichts zu ändern, da die OCC doch etwas länger geht und ich ein sehr bequemer fauler Mensch bin gehe ich davon aus das ich mit meiner 08/15er  Rolle besser bedient bin als mit einer Kapsel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

@Thomas.:

Vielen Dank, für die Blumen. 

Um diese "Außenseiter" unter den Rollentypen etwas zu fördern bzw. den Leuten schmackhaft zu machen, kam mir ja die Idee mit den Sonderpreisen, in der jeweiligen Rollen-Kategorie. In erster Linie soll es um den Spaß gehen, da ist ein buntes Starterfeld natürlich nicht verkehrt. Aber wer weiß, am Ende gewinnt eventuell sogar die Multirolle oder aber die Centrepin die OCC auch in der Gesamtwertung? Das wäre ein Ding!

Na und die Kapselrolle vermag diese Leistung sicherlich auch zu vollbringen. Es wird sicherlich etwas schwieriger aber das macht den Reiz an der Sache ja auch aus. Wobei die Kapselrolle noch den Vorteil des Spulenwechsels mit sich brächte, wenn man denn über Ersatzspulen verfügt. Multirolle und Centrepin müssen schon bei der Wahl ihrer Schnur wohlüberlegt an die Sache herangehen oder aber zwischendrin mal etwas anderes aufspulen. Einem Schnurwechsel steht während des Fischens glaube ich nichts im Wege oder?

Hätte ich die Gelegenheit, ich würde wohl selbst mit einer Kapselrolle antreten, nur damit auch dieser Rollentyp während der OCC vertreten ist. Noch kannst Du dir die Sache mit der Kapselrolle ja überlegen. Bisher wären die Posen jedenfalls deine, da noch keine weitere "Konkurrenz" vorhanden ist. Wobei ich hoffe aber auch denke, dass sich noch jemand dafür findet. Wobei natürlich auch gerne mehrere Leute mit einer Kapselrolle, Multirolle oder aber Centrepin an den Start gehen dürfen. Es soll ja um den Spaß gehen und nicht vorrangig um irgendwelche Preise.

Das mit dem Begriff der 08/15 Stationärrolle ist wie gesagt nicht abwertend gemeint. Erwartungsgemäß dominiert sie das Starterfeld der OCC jedoch bereits schon jetzt. Da ist ein leichtes "Triezen" und Fördern der übrigen Rollentypen natürlich angesagt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2021)

Ist ne Baitcaster auch ne Multirolle ? Ich frag für nen Freund


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2021)

Klar, Baitcaster sind Multirollen.


----------



## Minimax (18. Februar 2021)

Mahlzeit Jungs,
lieber @Andal ich möchte mich nun auch zur Challenge anmelden. Meine Combo ist:
Rute: Minimax Mk. IV, ca. 1,5lbs, 10ft
Rolle: Mitchell 300
Schnur: 0,18er und 0,22er Stroft GTM 

Weitere Schnurstärken und Bissanzeigesysteme verwende ich je nach Erfordernissen.
Hg,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2021)

Sieht auf den ersten Blck sehr gut aus Mini.
Leider ist das Bild total unscharf. Machst du noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen von deinem Werk?


----------



## Minimax (18. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Blck sehr gut aus Mini.
> Leider ist das Bild total unscharf. Machst du noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen von deinem Werk?


Vielen Dank, ich stell die Rute später zur Begutachtung im Ükel vor, weiss aber nicht, ob bessere Bilder ihr schmeicheln


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> lieber @Andal ich möchte mich nun auch zur Challenge anmelden. Meine Combo ist:
> Rute: Minimax Mk. IV, ca. 1,5lbs, 10ft
> Rolle: Mitchell 300
> ...


optisch schon mal bei mir unter den TOP 3


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> lieber @Andal ich möchte mich nun auch zur Challenge anmelden. Meine Combo ist:
> Rute: Minimax Mk. IV, ca. 1,5lbs, 10ft
> Rolle: Mitchell 300
> ...


Die ist aber mal richtig schön geworden und dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Da sich wahrscheinlich keine Freunde des Peche au Cadre anmelden werden...


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Peche au Cadre


Hier lernt man Sachen kennen.


Andal schrieb:


> Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute & *Rolle*


Aber da das Equipment ganz klar definiert ist und ein Rahmen keine Rolle ist, dürfen sich die Rahmenfischer jetzt diskriminiert fühlen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Hier lernt man Sachen kennen.
> 
> Aber da das Equipment ganz klar definiert ist und ein Rahmen keine Rolle ist, dürfen sich die Rahmenfischer jetzt diskriminiert fühlen.


Einer muss immer dran glauben, warum nicht die ?


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Auf den Rahmen windet man Schnur, also gilt das auch als "Rolle"!


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Februar 2021)

OK 
geht als Viereckige Rolle durch. 

By the way.
Ich würde mich gerne auch anmelden. Die Combo gebe ich beizeiten bekannt


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Ihr könnt die Korinthen zählen, so oft ihr wollt. Ich mach die Regeln nicht komplizierter!


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

Ich gedenke bei herrlichem Sonnenschein am Sonntag die Vorbereitung/ das Training einzuläuten.


----------



## Finke20 (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich gedenke bei herrlichem Sonnenschein am Sonntag die Vorbereitung/ das Training einzuläuten.



 
Aber @hanzz immer daran denken, nicht das ganze Pulver verschießen.
Sonst bist Du zur Challenge ausgelaugt  und kraftlos .


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber @hanzz immer daran denken, nicht das ganze Pulver verschießen.
> Sonst bist Du zur Challenge ausgelaugt  und kraftlos .



Ne Ne Ne. Hab direkt die erste Aprilwoche Urlaub.
Da kann ich ausgeruht und voller Kraft loslegen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ne Ne Ne. Hab direkt die erste Aprilwoche Urlaub.
> Da kann ich ausgeruht und voller Kraft loslegen.


Abba noch keine Bilder machen Sonntach mit der OC ----für die C-------mit die Fische


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Abba noch keine Bilder machen Sonntach mit der OC ----für die C-------mit die Fische


Mal schauen. 
N Extra TrainingsThread brauchen wir ja nicht. Hier sind wir ja im Labertröööööt für die OCC.
N paar Bilder können ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Da sich wahrscheinlich keine Freunde des Peche au Cadre anmelden werden...



Das Rähmli hatte ich nun gar nicht auf dem Zettel aber man muss den Wahnsinn ja auch nicht direkt übertreiben. 

Bezüglich der Definition, was nun eine Rolle ausmacht, hatte ich schon die Überlegung, dass der hier bereits erwähnte Haselnussstecken
wohl gegen das Reglement verstoßen würde. Ohne "Schnuraufwickelgerät" keine Combo und daher höchstens eine O*h*ne Combo Challenge.

Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt könnte ich mir so eine Stecken-Challenge allerdings sehr gut vorstellen. Gestartet wird lediglich mit ein paar kleinen Utensilien, die zuvor festgelegt werden. Dann muss sich jeder auf dem Weg zum Wasser irgendwo einen adäquaten Stecken organisieren. Wer es braucht noch eine Pose improvisieren und sich natürlich selbst noch einen Naturköder des Vertrauens (Raupe, Laubwurm etc.) besorgen. Quasi eine Survival-Challenge, nur mit einem Haken und etwas Schnur + einem Messer, zum Ernten des Steckens und für alle anfallenden Arbeiten.
.
Wir müssten nur aufpassen, uns dabei nicht selbst wieder zu einer Kaulquappe zurückzuentwickeln, bei soviel "Back to the Roots".


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> wieder zu einer Kaulquappe zurückzuentwickeln


Also bei der Challenge dann schlängelnd und zappelnd auf dem Boden zum Angelplatz robben ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also bei der Challenge dann schlängelnd und zappelnd auf dem Boden zum Angelplatz robben ?



Also wer mag dürfte natürlich auch gerne auf die herkömmliche Art & Weise bzw. auf seinen zwei Beinen zum Ufer schreiten.
Das mit dem auf dem Boden Herumrobben ließe sich auch im Anschluss noch mit einer Pulle Siegerschampus realisieren.

Merke: Betrunken ist man erst, wenn man am Boden liegt und sich festhalten muss.


----------



## Minimax (18. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr könnt die Korinthen zählen, so oft ihr wollt. Ich mach die Regeln nicht komplizierter!



Aberaberaberaber, was ist denn eigentlich mit der Pi-Rol? Zählt die auch als Rolle, Onkel Andal?



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> dass der hier bereits erwähnte Haselnussstecken
> .
> Wir müssten nur aufpassen, uns dabei nicht selbst wieder zu einer Kaulquappe zurückzuentwickeln, bei soviel "Back to the Roots".


Haselnussrute muss nicht automatisch eine I.F.D.* auf Lausbubenart sein. Dame Berners hat im 15. Jh ne Bauanleitung für ne Haselnussrute gegeben, das einem die Ohren schlackern. (Ne Transkription in modernem Englisch gibts irgendwo im Netz) Schnitzen, aushöhlen, Flammen, monatelange Trocknungsphasen, käme die Anleitung aus Japan würde sie jedem Tenkara-Weaboo die Tränen in die Mangaaugen treiben. Und das krasse ist: Die Mittelalter Haselnussrute ist teleskopierbar!

Ohne da ein besonderes Interesse zu verfolgen, ich dachte übrigens das man sich auch mit ner Stippe zur Challenge anmelden kann?




*Improvised Fishing Device


----------



## BaFO (18. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> lieber @Andal ich möchte mich nun auch zur Challenge anmelden. Meine Combo ist:
> Rute: Minimax Mk. IV, ca. 1,5lbs, 10ft
> Rolle: Mitchell 300
> ...


@Minimax 
was eine wunderbare Kombo! Zum Zungeschnalzen!!!


----------



## BaFO (18. Februar 2021)

Hier wird man echt auf Ideen gebracht! 
Kapselrolle, Wende-/Achsrolle, alte Stationärrolle ist alles möglich und vorhanden...   
Und es würde die Außenseiter-Chancen steigern!


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Rähmli hatte ich nun gar nicht auf dem Zettel aber man muss den Wahnsinn ja auch nicht direkt übertreiben.
> 
> Bezüglich der Definition, was nun eine Rolle ausmacht, hatte ich schon die Überlegung, dass der hier bereits erwähnte Haselnussstecken
> wohl gegen das Reglement verstoßen würde. Ohne "Schnuraufwickelgerät" keine Combo und daher höchstens eine O*h*ne Combo Challenge.
> ...


Mir wäre schon ein ganzer Sack voller Challenges für die kommenden Jahre eingefallen.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Haselnussrute muss nicht automatisch eine I.F.D.* auf Lausbubenart sein. Dame Berners hat im 15. Jh ne Bauanleitung für ne Haselnussrute gegeben, das einem die Ohren schlackern. (Ne Transkription in modernem Englisch gibts irgendwo im Netz) Schnitzen, aushöhlen, Flammen, monatelange Trocknungsphasen, käme die Anleitung aus Japan würde sie jedem Tenkara-Weaboo die Tränen in die Mangaaugen treiben. Und das krasse ist: Die Mittelalter Haselnussrute ist teleskopierbar!
> 
> Ohne da ein besonderes Interesse zu verfolgen, ich dachte übrigens das man sich auch mit ner Stippe zur Challenge anmelden kann?
> 
> ...


Das wäre auch mal für einen kurzen Zeitraum eine Challenge. "Bastle vor Ort eine Angelrute und fange damit einen Fisch!".


----------



## phirania (18. Februar 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


>



Hat der Typ sich da etwa Rutenringe an den Haselnussstecken gebaut?
Wenn schon Haselnussstecken, dann doch bitte klassisch, mit angebundener Schnur an der Rutenspitze.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat der Typ sich da etwa Rutenringe an den Haselnussstecken gebaut?
> Wenn schon Haselnussstecken, dann doch bitte klassisch, mit angebundener Schnur an der Rutenspitze.


Ich würd ja noch nen schwarzbraunes Farbdöschen mitnehmen, Naturpinsel werde ich schon finden


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte eh gedacht, dass man das noch grüne Holz erst trocknen muss? 
So eine Challenge könnte tatsächlich etwas für sich haben. Ein Tag des Angelns würde dabei wohl ausreichen.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Die Idee vom Hoslnussstecka darf gerne wer aufgreifen und ins Werk setzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Erstmal wird die OCC durchgezogen.
Die Überlebenden könnten sich im Anschluss daran mit einem solchen Haselnusszweig duellieren.


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt könnte ich mir so eine Stecken-Challenge allerdings sehr gut vorstellen. Gestartet wird lediglich mit ein paar kleinen Utensilien, die zuvor festgelegt werden. Dann muss sich jeder auf dem Weg zum Wasser irgendwo einen adäquaten Stecken organisieren. Wer es braucht noch eine Pose improvisieren und sich natürlich selbst noch einen Naturköder des Vertrauens (Raupe, Laubwurm etc.) besorgen. Quasi eine Survival-Challenge, nur mit einem Haken und etwas Schnur + einem Messer, zum Ernten des Steckens und für alle anfallenden Arbeiten.
> .
> Wir müssten nur aufpassen, uns dabei nicht selbst wieder zu einer Kaulquappe zurückzuentwickeln, bei soviel "Back to the Roots".


Also bekommt quasi jeder zum Start ein Rambo Messer in die Hand gedrückt. 
Da ist im Griff ja alles enthalten 

Als Bonus Ausstattung hätte ich aber gerne noch „blaues Licht „ und ein Stirnband


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Als Bonus Ausstattung hätte ich aber gerne noch „blaues Licht"...



Ich merke schon, der Mann kennt sich aus.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, der Mann kennt sich aus.


Wenn dann da noch Stroh rumliegt, nehme ich reißaus


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat der Typ sich da etwa Rutenringe an den Haselnussstecken gebaut?


Ohne das Vid gesehen zu haben; aber selbstverständlich..!
Ich fische gelegendlich mit improvisierten Ruten und binde immer 2-3 Drahtringe an - man glaubt kaum, wie gut man damit fischen kann...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ohne das Vid gesehen zu haben; aber selbstverständlich..!
> Ich fische gelegendlich mit improvisierten Ruten und binde immer 2-3 Drahtringe an - man glaubt kaum, wie gut man damit fischen kann...



Meinst Du so wie ganz früher, wo einfach runde Metallringe mit Garn an die Ruten aus Greenheart Wood gebunden wurden?
Ob das the Yellow from the Egg ist?


----------



## Minimax (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich gedenke bei herrlichem Sonnenschein am Sonntag die Vorbereitung/ das Training einzuläuten.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2021)

Habe mich nun auch für eine Combo entschieden , habe hier etwa 15 Fischarten 
kleinster Gründling , größter Wells .
die Rute " Carbogreen " 4,2 m , WG 5- 15 
die Rolle - Achsrolle von Noris


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2021)

Ja ich werde mit den Kleinsten anfangen , beim letzten werde ich aber beten das er nicht 
über 1 m ist .
Bei der Hauptschnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Dynema oder Seide nehme
hab in meiner Altertümerkiste noch eine Packung gefunden


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2021)

Ergänzt.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ergänzt.


Irgendwie hast mich vergessen wie ich gerade sehe.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast mich vergessen wie ich gerade sehe.


Oops... aba gez!


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2021)

@ Minimax 
ja die Bauanleitung aus dem 15 Jahrhundert kenne ich auch ,kann sein
das sie mal in der ostdeutschen Anglerzeitschrift stand . 
Habe es intensiv gelesen und überlegt es nachzubauen ,der Arbeitsaufwand 
war aber etwas sehr hoch und wenn ich mich recht erinnere stand da noch etwas 
von tagelangem räuchern und daran hat es  bei mir gehapert da ich die Möglichkeit nicht 
hatte , schnell etwas bauen ohne etwas zu klauen war ja in der SBZ kaum drin .
Gejuckt hat es mich aber doch ganz schön - sonst täte ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Habe mich nun auch für eine Combo entschieden , habe hier etwa 15 Fischarten
> kleinster Gründling , größter Wells .
> die Rute " Carbogreen " 4,2 m , WG 5- 15
> die Rolle - Achsrolle von Noris
> ...



Sehr schön, eine gute Wahl! 
Ich denke mit den passenden Hausgewässern reicht eine solche Rolle auch vollkommen aus.

Damit hat zumindest die Centrepin von @rustaweli nun bereits einen Mitstreiter bekommen.
Vielleicht gibt es noch weitere Achsrollen- oder aber Centrepin Enthusiasten unter uns?

Auch weitere Multi- oder Baitcastingrollen warten darauf, den Stationärrollen zu zeigen wo der Bartel den Most holt.
Kapselrollen scheinen wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht gewählt zu werden, weil sie den Stationärrollen eigentlich haushoch überlegen sind.
Aus Gründen der Fairness verzichtet man daher eventuell? Es käme allerdings auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Definition, was nun eine Rolle ausmacht, hatte ich schon die Überlegung, dass der hier bereits erwähnte Haselnussstecken
> wohl gegen das Reglement verstoßen würde. Ohne "Schnuraufwickelgerät" keine Combo und daher höchstens eine O*h*ne Combo Challenge.



Falsch!
In meiner Jugend montierte ich einen einfachen Ring an die Spitze der Haselnussrute und kombinierte das Ganze mit einer Haspel vom Drachen steigen.
Damit konnte ich so eine Art Trolling ausüben und war damals sehr erfolgreich damit.
Mit der Peche au Cadre funzt das genauso


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2021)

ja so ähnlich war meine erste  Peitsche auch - Spitzenring aus Kupferdraht und etwa 
15 m Sehne über zwei Häkchen gewickelt , zum abnehmen der Schnur wurde 
einfach der obere um 180 Grad gedreht .


----------



## Minimax (19. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> die Rolle - *Achsrolle* von Noris





thanatos schrieb:


> Bei der Hauptschnur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Dynema oder *Seide* nehme


Das wäre natürlich der Retro-Knaller (aber auch viel hin und her mit Pflege und Trocknen)
Da wäre doch eigentlich auch ne Bambusrute passend?

Ist überhaupt auffallend, das bisher kaum wirklich alte Oldtimer an den Start gegangen sind


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt auffallend, das bisher kaum wirklich alte Oldtimer an den Start gegangen sind



ab wann ist man denn Deiner Meinung nach ein wirklich alter Oldtimer ?







jetzt pass auf, was Du schreibst!


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2021)

Rollen und Ruten-Oldtimer sollten mindestens 30 Jahre alt sein, Youngtimer mindestens 20, dann gibt es noch Seltenheiten, die können auch jünger sein und Antiquitäten, mindestens 100 Jahre.  
Und bei den Anglern/innen ist es noch viel problematischer, manche/r 20 jährige hat die Erfahrung einer Antiquität und manche/r 70 jährige fühlt sich mehr als Youngtimer. Und Seltenheiten unter Anglern/innen, da brauch ich doch nicht weiter drauf eingehen, oder?? Alles eben Ansichtssache. Wo soll man da wirklich die Grenze ziehen.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2021)

Der Youngtimer hat für mich die Grenze bei der Erhältlichkeit. Olditmer sind von namhaften Geblüt und der Rest ist einfach "a oids Glumperts".


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Die zeitlichen Grenzen zwischen Antiquität, Oldtimer, Youngtimer und gegenwärtigem Gerät verschieben sich natürlich beständig.
Vielleicht sollte man das Tackle auch eher nach bestimmten entwicklungstechnischen Epochen einteilen? Ich denke das wird am Ende am genauesten.

Gegenwärtig zählt für mich jedoch alles bis zu den 1970ern zu den Oldtimern, das Erkennungsmerkmal könnten hier tatsächlich noch häufig verwendete Naturmaterialien sein. Vollglasruten gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber glaube ich auch schon. Meine tolle DAM 3200 Grundrolle würde ich als Oldtimer bezeichnen.

Ab den 1970ern bis in die späten 1990er oder frühen 2000er würde ich das Tackle als Youngtimer klassifizieren wollen.
Wobei natürlich hier schon zwischen GFK (Hohlglas) und CFK unterschieden werden muss.

Ab den 2000ern würde ich das Tackle bereits zu modernem und gegenwärtigem Gerät zählen, da ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Entwicklungsunterschiede wohl nur noch marginal sind. Diese ganzen hyper Raumfahrtfasern, Spezialharze und abgefahrenen Handgriffe dienen Sportex & Co. nur noch um weiter gut verkaufen zu können. In der Praxis sind die Unterschiede zum Youngtimer aus CFK oft nicht weiter relevant. Man kann das Rad eben nicht neu erfinden.

Als Antiquität sehe ich alles was bis zum Ende des 2. Weltkrieges gefischt wurde. Danach folgte die Nachkriegszeit,
das Wirtschaftswunder und damit auch ein Sprung in der Geräteentwicklung und wenn es dabei nur um relativ günstiges Angelgerät für Jedermann geht.


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Möchte mich auch anmelden. Rute ist eine Konger Stallion black heron die Rolle eine Daiwa Freams 2500


----------



## Minimax (20. Februar 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch anmelden. Rute ist eine *Konger Stallion black heron *die Rolle eine Daiwa Freams 2500


kannst Du Länge und Wurfgewicht der Rute angeben?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Diese Kogha Black Heroin wird doch sicherlich 2,44m lang sein und irgendetwas bis 28g Wurfgewicht haben.
So steht es jedenfalls auf ihrem Blank geschrieben.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> kannst Du Länge und Wurfgewicht der Rute angeben?





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Kogha Black Heroin wird doch sicherlich 2,44m lang sein und irgendetwas bis 28g Wurfgewicht haben.
> So steht es jedenfalls auf ihrem Blank geschrieben.


Konger, nicht Kogha!

Diese Rute ist nicht nur unter den Spinnruten sehr vielseitig, sondern auch als Grundrute gut verwendbar. Die Solidtip macht hier sehr viel aus!


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Dat Ding ist ziemlich universell. Das größte Manko sind die doch arg kleinen Ringe, mal sehen ob Posenfischen damit einigermaßen möglich ist. Bisschen Grundeln stippen sollte aber gehen. Spinnen, Drop Shotten usw. macht damit aber ziemlichen Spaß. 
Mal so ein bisschen auf den Futterplätzen der anderen Rum-drop-shotten und den ein oder anderen Friedfisch abgreifen.


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Kogha Black Heroin wird doch sicherlich 2,44m lang sein und irgendetwas bis 28g Wurfgewicht haben.
> So steht es jedenfalls auf ihrem Blank geschrieben.



Macht schon süchtig, das Teilchen


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2021)

Und? War schon jemand "trainieren"? Ging was?


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2021)

Sitz am Kanal mit MF. Tut sich aber nix. 

Siehe auch 
Das geht mir auf die Nerven


----------



## Minimax (21. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und? War schon jemand "trainieren"? Ging was?


Bisslos in Brandenburg.
Immerhin, der für die Occ vorgesehene bequeme Angelstuhl funktioniert Prima.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Februar 2021)

Die Angstdisziplin "leichtes Posenfischen".

Die erste Grundel des Jahres wurde gefangen. Sonst war tote Hose. Kein Wunder bei 3 Grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Die Angstdisziplin "leichtes Posenfischen".
> 
> Die erste Grundel des Jahres wurde gefangen. Sonst war tote Hose. Kein Wunder bei 3 Grad Wassertemperatur


Ja ist halt noch Winter unter der Oberfläche. 
Dennoch ein Petri
Aber die Sonne im Gesicht hat sehr gut getan und lässt die Vorfreude auf die ersten Fische steigen.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2021)

Wir haben den 21. Februar. Zur Tag- und Nachtgleiche sind es noch gut 4 Wochen und nur weil es jetzt drei Tage schön ist, haben wir immer noch Winter.


----------



## el.Lucio (21. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir haben den 21. Februar. Zur Tag- und Nachtgleiche sind es noch gut 4 Wochen und nur weil es jetzt drei Tage schön ist, haben wir immer noch Winter.


Immer wieder erquickend, in die Realität zurück geholt zu werden


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und? War schon jemand "trainieren"? Ging was?


nöö- der See ist noch nicht offen , erst verhindert der Schnee daß ,das Eis 
tragfähig wird und nun bremst er das Abtauen .Heut habe ich meine Eisangelausrüstung 
wieder eingemottet - wenn es auch noch Februar ist - ich habe den Glauben verloren .
P.s. der früheste Anbadethermin war in meiner Kindheit der 18. Februar , auf der überschwemmten Wiese war das Wasser lauwarm ( fragt bitte nicht was wir da wollten )
da war mein badeverrückter Freund nicht mehr zu bremsen - ich hab es geschafft bis 
zum Sprungturm zu schwimmen - danach mußte ich mich zum pullern wie ein
Mädchen nieder lassen aber die drei Verrückten ( zwei Jungs haben sich noch angeschlossen) sind sogar paarmal vom 3 m Brett gesprungen .
Und das zu einer Zeit wo es noch keine " Klimakatastrophe " gab - sonder noch richtig eisige Winter .


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Und? War schon jemand "trainieren"? Ging was?


Nöö - ich habe lieber meinen Nachbarn trainiert.
Dafür habe ich nach nützlichem Treibgut für meine 40€ Herrausforderung gesucht und auch was gefunden.
Leider habe ich mir bei der stundenlangen Bückerei nen üblen Hexenschuss eingefangen.
Ihr seht, ich bin bereit alles zu geben....


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - ich habe lieber meinen Nachbarn trainiert.
> Dafür habe ich nach nützlichem Treibgut für meine 40€ Herrausforderung gesucht und auch was gefunden.
> Leider habe ich mir bei der stundenlangen Bückerei nen üblen Hexenschuss eingefangen.
> Ihr seht, ich bin bereit alles zu geben....


Nur weil Du bei 40 takken bleiben willst, musst du der Hexe ja auch nicht den Besen wegnehmen......siehste ja, die Wehrt sich


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Februar 2021)

Hat sich aber auch gelohnt.....


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Dieser Wobbler ist offensichtlich bei den Anrheinern schwer beliebt. Von dem Typ habe ich auch schon zwei aus den Steinen geklaubt.


----------



## Bilch (23. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hat sich aber auch gelohnt.....
> Anhang anzeigen 367261


Jetzt wirst Du überprüfen können ob Krokodile zum Nahrungsspektrum von Hechten ghören


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Wobbler ist offensichtlich bei den Anrheinern schwer beliebt. Von dem Typ habe ich auch schon zwei aus den Steinen geklaubt.


Das Krokodil


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Hier überwiegen, neben den Schalen von Zitrusfrüchten, eher die Saurier und Antilopen aus PVC im Treibgut. Keine Ahnung, ob da ein kindlicher Geist auf deren Sprießen und Gedeihen nach der Freisetzung hofft, oder woher auch immer die kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Wobbler ist offensichtlich bei den Anrheinern schwer beliebt. Von dem Typ habe ich auch schon zwei aus den Steinen geklaubt.



Du meinst den Spöket?
Davon habe ich schon mindestens 4 gefunden - irgendwo stromauf muss ein Nest sein....
Der Rapala ist Allerweltsware, die finde ich ständig.
Die Pose ist ne Drennan...


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Den Rapala ... den schmeissen sie vermutlich in Koblenz im Dutzend rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Den Rapala ... den schmeissen sie vermutlich in Koblenz im Dutzend rein.



Das Anfüttern, um die Fische an die Köder zu gewöhnen, haben sich die Spinboys inzwischen auch von den Friedfischern abgeschaut.


----------



## Minimax (25. Februar 2021)

Gentlemen,
wie bereits im Ükel erwähnt, konnte ich heute meine Combo mit einem netten Johnnie testen und kalibrieren. Ich bin sehr
zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, und sehe eigentlich keine methodischen Grenzen oder Einschränkungen hinsichtlich des
Zielfischspektrums für meinen OCC-Boliden. Also seht Euch vor! 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gestern auch noch die Spitze meiner OCC-Rute weiß gekennzeichnet. Somit ist sie auch optisch "swimfeeder-geeignet". Weiß ist einfach die Farbe, die man am besten sieht - auch wenn weiß ja keine Farbe ist.

Mit einem simplen Modellbaulack geht das einwandfrei und durch die relativ kurze offen Zeit muss man sich auch keinen Wolf drehen, wenn man keine Rutenbaubank hat.


----------



## Tricast (27. Februar 2021)

Hier meine Anmeldung mit einer zersägten Karpfenrute und einer Rolle die nicht glücklich macht. Für die Rolle habe ich jede Menge Spulen mit Schnur von 14 bis 25.






Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax (27. Februar 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> .. und einer Rolle die nicht glücklich macht.


Hihihi, es muss ja auch Sachen geben, die Peterles Tochter nicht so gut kann


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie kristallisiert es sich heraus, das die grauesten Mäuse auch die universellsten sind.


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie kristallisiert es sich heraus, das die grauesten Mäuse auch die universellsten sind.


So wie bei Autos, am universellsten ist wohl ein älterer 08/15 Kombi ...


----------



## Minimax (28. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie kristallisiert es sich heraus, das die grauesten Mäuse auch die universellsten sind.


Aber es ist doch schon ein ganz bunter Rutenstrauss an die Startlinie gegangen, da sind ja auch einige seltene Konsorten und Paradiesvögel dabei. ICh wünsch mir immer noch einen mutigen, der mit ner Grasrute antritt




Tricast schrieb:


> Hier meine Anmeldung mit einer zersägten Karpfenrute Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ouh, die interessiert mich auch, ich glaube Du hast sie einmal in G. erwähnt? Kannst Du noch was Näheres zu der Rute schreiben, länge, ca. Lbs?


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Eines ist gewiss - ich bin mit der billigsten Combo am Start....  
Rute, Rolle und Schnur für unter 20€...


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eines ist gewiss - ich bin mit der billigsten Combo am Start....
> Rute, Rolle und Schnur für unter 20€...


wenn ich wollte könnte ich das locker Toppen, Rute 1,75€ Rolle mit Schnur 3€   aber ich will nicht


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Flohmarkt oder Kleinanzeigen gilt nicht, weil nich allgemein nachvollziehbar... .
Dann könnte man ja auch geschenkt dazu nehmen... 
Gefunden finde ich gerade nocht vertretbar, aber ich tue mich schon etwas schwer mit meinen Rabattcoupons.
Shimano FX minus 10€ Gutschein und bei den zwei ausstehenden Lieferungen dazu gelegt - irgendwie schon leicht geschummelt...
Aber mal ehrlich; anders ist es kaum möglich für eine Komplettausstattung bei unter 40€ zu bleiben.
Man glaub nicht, wieviel Zeit ich für dieses Ziel schon investiert habe.
Auf jedenfall gut gegen den Winterblues...


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eines ist gewiss - ich bin mit der billigsten Combo am Start....
> Rute, Rolle und Schnur für unter 20€...


Dann belege ich mit meiner 17,5 Euro Kombo wahrscheinlich den hervorragenden zweiten Platz


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Flohmarkt oder Kleinanzeigen gilt nicht, weil nich allgemein nachvollziehbar... .
> Dann könnte man ja auch geschenkt dazu nehmen...
> Gefunden finde ich gerade nocht vertretbar, aber ich tue mich schon etwas schwer mit meinen Rabattcoupons.
> Shimano FX minus 10€ Gutschein und bei den zwei ausstehenden Lieferungen dazu gelegt - irgendwie schon leicht geschummelt...
> ...


... gilt nicht


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Gilt!


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dann belege ich mit meiner 17,5 Euro Kombo wahrscheinlich den hervorragenden zweiten Platz


Nee nee - dann wärst Du auf Platz 1, denn meine liegt bei ca. 19,93€....


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich; anders ist es kaum möglich für eine Komplettausstattung bei unter 40€ zu bleiben.


wobei Rute 20€ Rolle 10€ mit E-Spule Kescher 5€ alles Neu, die Rute ist Top, die Rolle auch(  )solange kein Fisch beißt   der Kescher reicht, und man weint nicht wenn man ihn mal am Wasser liegen lässt


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2021)

Es gibt aber keine Boni für billig. Ihr dürft schon voll ins "Nähkästlein" greifen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich; anders ist es kaum möglich für eine Komplettausstattung bei unter 40€ zu bleiben.


phh, was ist mit meiner Coryllus avelana ?


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee nee - dann wärst Du auf Platz 1, denn meine liegt bei ca. 19,93€....


Du bist immer noch auf Platz 1, meine Kombo gilt nicht, R&R waren gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> phh, was ist mit meiner Coryllus avelana ?


Gilt - aber dazu musst Du dann auch damit antreten....


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wobei Rute 20€ Rolle 10€ mit E-Spule Kescher 5€ alles Neu, die Rute ist Top, die Rolle auch(  )solange kein Fisch beißt   der Kescher reicht, und man weint nicht wenn man ihn mal am Wasser liegen lässt
> Anhang anzeigen 367646
> Anhang anzeigen 367647


Kescher braucht man nicht - aber Haken, Posen, blei u.s.w. kosten ja auch.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ihr dürft schon voll ins "Nähkästlein" greifen!


Viel zu einfach....

Davon mal ab; ich bin wirklich total gespannt was da alles an Arten zusammen kommt.
Allein die unterschiedlichen Combos bis hierher finde ich schon recht spannend.. .
Hoffentlich ist viel Exotisches dabei, wobei ich aber auch auf die Anzahl der in Deutschland gefangenen Arten sehr gespannt bin... .


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Viel zu einfach....
> 
> Davon mal ab; ich bin wirklich total gespannt was da alles an Arten zusammen kommt.
> Allein die unterschiedlichen Combos bis hierher finde ich schon recht spannend.. .
> *Hoffentlich ist viel Exotisches dabei,* wobei ich aber auch auf die Anzahl der in Deutschland gefangenen Arten sehr gespannt bin... .


Da wäre dann die Erft ein top Gewässer.


----------



## Minimax (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Viel zu einfach....


Hahaha, ihr mit Euren modernen Hightech Ruten und Rollen für Teuer Geld gekauft!

ÜCH hingegen trete mit ner schrottreifen Rolle aus den Fünfzigern an, und die Rute hab ich mir selbst gebastelt, nur aus dem was ich Zuhause gefunden habe.

Edit: Und selbst die Rolle hab ich aus Ersatzteilen zusammengeschustert, das ihr es nur wisst!


----------



## Minimax (28. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> phh, was ist mit meiner Coryllus avelana ?


Anmelden und dann Combophoto an die Sonne, dann wärest Du der unschlagbare King of Cheapotackle!


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ÜCH hingegen trete mit ner schrottreifen Rolle aus den Fünfzigern an


da kann ich nicht widersprechen 


Minimax schrieb:


> und die Rute hab ich mir selbst gebastelt, nur aus dem was ich Zuhause gefunden habe


damit ist sie ein Unikat, und somit viel mehr wert als so mancher Stangenstock, und noch sehr schön


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre dann die Erft ein top Gewässer.


Erft ist übel; nur viel zu teure Karten für winzige Abschnitte, Strömung zum erbrechen und fast Fischfrei dank dem Kormoran.
Die Zeiten der exotischen Aquarienfische scheinen auch weitestgehend vorbei zu sein.
Meine Hoffnung liegt beim Mittelmeer und im Französichen Süßwasser.
Aber warten wir mal ab, ob und wie sich das Reisen entwickelt...


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> und somit viel mehr wert als so mancher Stangenstock,



Für den Preis der Komponenten kannste auch ne Drennan kaufen - die wäre allerdings nichmal halb so schön wie MMs Eigenbau..


----------



## Minimax (28. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da kann ich nicht widersprechen


Och, wenn das Modell für Clarissa/Ravioli und the Bishop* ** gereicht hat, dann wirds auch für meine Küttfischabenteuer ok sein. Und bei Sidleys Großaal Dauereinsätzen hingen auch keine Shimmys an den Ruten. 
Ausserdem kann ich mit der Rolle prima die Banksticks einkloppen, spar ich mir den Hammer

**EDIT*: Uuups, Sorry, mein Fehler: Recherche ergab, das Yates damals ne Ambidex benutzt hat. Auch gut, Clarissa-Tauglichkeitsklasse reicht mir dicke,


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Och, wenn das Modell für Clarissa/Ravioli und the Bishop gereicht hat, dann wirds auch für meine Küttfischabenteuer ok sein. Und bei Sidleys Großaal Dauereinsätzen hingen auch keine Shimmys an den Ruten.
> Ausserdem kann ich mit der Rolle prima die Banksticks einkloppen, spar ich mir den Hammer


du bist wie meine Frau, die muss auch immer das letzte Wort haben


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erft ist übel; nur viel zu teure Karten für winzige Abschnitte, Strömung zum erbrechen und fast Fischfrei dank dem Kormoran.
> Die Zeiten der exotischen Aquarienfische scheinen auch weitestgehend vorbei zu sein.
> Meine Hoffnung liegt beim Mittelmeer und im Französichen Süßwasser.
> Aber warten wir mal ab, ob und wie sich das Reisen entwickelt...


Die "Größe" der einzelnen Lose an der Erft erinnern aber auch eher an Aquarien...!


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht können wir ja im September annähernd beantworten, welches das mutmaßlich artenreichste Gewässer rundum ist!?


----------



## Mooskugel (28. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ICh wünsch mir immer noch einen mutigen, der mit ner Grasrute antritt


Ich kenne da einen. Es wurde heute auch schon trainiert. Aber die Wahl der Rolle ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mooskugel (28. Februar 2021)

2 stattliche Döbel waren der Lohn der Mühen


----------



## Bilch (28. Februar 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> 2 stattliche Döbel waren der Lohn der Mühen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367714
> Anhang anzeigen 367715


Dickes Petri  Tolle Kombo, eine gespließte Rute mit der DAM Quick Standard  - hast Du vor lieber mit dieser Kombo bei der OCC teilzunehmen?


----------



## Mooskugel (28. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri  Tolle Kombo, eine gespließte Rute mit der DAM Quick Standard  - hast Du vor lieber mit dieser Kombo bei der OCC teilzunehmen?



Wo denkst du hin. Ich hab heute abgeschneidert.
Die beiden Döbel hat der Sohnemann gefangen. Er will mit dieser Rute dann auch teilnehmen, ob mit dieser Rolle oder mit einer Centrepin wird sich noch entscheiden.

Ist noch ein bisschen Schreibfaul, der "Kleine".


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wo denkst du hin. Ich hab heute abgeschneidert.
> Die beiden Döbel hat der Sohnemann gefangen. Er will mit dieser Rute dann auch teilnehmen, ob mit dieser Rolle oder mit einer Centrepin wird sich noch entscheiden.


Dann richte ihm doch bitte ganz ein herzliches Petri zu seinen tollen Döbeln aus, und Glückwunsch zu dieser wunderbaren Oldtimer Combo. Schön, übrigens, das eine Schnur gewählt wurde, die die edle Anmutung farblich unterstützt.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön, übrigens, das eine Schnur gewählt wurde, die die edle Anmutung farblich unterstützt.


Platil, Damyl und Abulon. Letztere, weil sie auch so einen famosen bläulichen Glanz hatte.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. März 2021)

Neulich an der Hintertüre eines Angelgeschäftes....

Ich: Allerfreundlichstes Grinsen im Gesicht "Seid gegrüßt edelster aller Tackledealer! Alles gut und gesund?"
Er: Mit leicht zusammengekniffen Augen "Ja ja - was kann ich für dich tun?"
Ich: Mit soviel Schmalz in der Stimme wie nur möglich "Würdest Du mir die unendliche Güte erweisen, und mir 50m von deiner Mono Hausmarke für 1€  verkaufen?"
Er: "Hä??"
Ich: "Bitte bitte!"
Er: Mit gerunzelter Stirn "50m? Übernimm dich bloß nicht.."
Ich: "Bitte bitte!"
Er: "Ok - was darfs denn sein?"
Ich: Verschämt 4 kleine Schaumstoffrollen rüberreichend " 10m 18er, 20m 20er, 10m 23er und 10m 40er.."
Er: Mit schnell größer werdenden roten Flecken im Gesicht " Verpiss dich!"
Ich: Bitte bitte bittte!!"
Er: Inzwischen rotes Gesicht und fahrige Hände "Geh weg - Du machst mir Angst!"
Ich: Langsam energischer werdend "Bitte bitte bitte!!"
Er: "Geh weg!!"
Ich: "Bitte - ich brauch das ganz dringend genau so..."
Er: Inzwischen rot und hektisch in der Luft wedelnd " Gib her! Und versprich mir dass ich dich drei Wochen nichtmehr sehen muß!!"

Genau so kommt man an genug Vorfachmaterial für 1,16€.....


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Den Titel des "Knickerators" hast du dir jetzt schon erworben!


----------



## rhinefisher (1. März 2021)

Wenn man unter 40 Euronen bleiben will, muß man kämpfen, leiden und sich im Zweifel auch erniedrigen...
Jetzt ist meine Vorfach und Hakensituation jedenfalls für 3,38€ geklärt...
Nun muß ich noch nen Schwan rupfen für ein Heringspaternoster.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Apropos Knickerator - Ich muss noch zum Arschkari, da gibbet 15% auf die sehr sehr gute Khoga Zielfischschnur, das ganz hervorragende Blei Set und die supertollen Karabinerwirbel von Behr.
Ok - das sind fast 100km zu fahren, aber andererseits spare ich dabei 1,50€.....


----------



## Thomas. (1. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Apropos Knickerator - Ich muss noch zum Arschkari, da gibbet 15% auf die sehr sehr gute Khoga Zielfischschnur, das ganz hervorragende Blei Set und die supertollen Karabinerwirbel von Behr.
> Ok - das sind fast 100km zu fahren, aber andererseits spare ich dabei 1,50€.....


Krefeld Duisburg 100km?  so kannst du nicht reich werden


----------



## Forelle74 (1. März 2021)

Jetzt hab ich die Ultimative flexible Rute gefunden.
Von der Garnele bis zum Karpfen.
Flexibler gehts kaum.
Hab aber meine Combo schon ausgewählt  .

€ 6,29  60%OFF | Sougayilang 1,8 m 2,1 m Winter Garnelen Angelrute Hohe Qualität Teleskop Kohlenstoff Angelrute Hand Pol für Karpfen Angeln süßwasser
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vTAiFR
Und die 40 Euro Challenge top sie locker


----------



## rhinefisher (1. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Krefeld Duisburg 100km?  so kannst du nicht reich werden



Nee, ich fahr nach Langenfeld, das sind hin und zurück 112km, weil mir der Laden in Duisburg zutiefst unsyphatisch ist.
Ausserdem weisst Du doch zu welchen Umwegen ich fähig bin - von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge ist ja kein Problem für mich...


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2021)

Auch ich arbeite weiter an der Challenge Vorbereitung.
Ich habe soeben online die Salmolizenz für Brandenburger Salmonidengewässer beantragt, Kohle hatte ich bereits überwiesen. 
Damit wären wieder ein paar potentielle Spezies in Schlagdistanz. Und abgesehen von der OCC kann ich endlich wieder mit der Fliegenfuchtel losziehen und einige meiner wilden Trockenfliegen und Nymphen in die Büsche und Bäume hängen.


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> einige meiner wilden Trockenfliegen und Nymphen in die Büsche und Bäume hängen.


Oder in die Nase


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2021)

Mir gefällt @rhinefisher Queste für die ultimative Cheapocombo, nicht nur,  weil er dafür Spritgeld, Zeit und Nebenkosten verballert, als gälte es ne Sonde zum Mars zu schicken, sondern weil ich ihn selten so vergnügt erleben durfte.

Bin gespannt ob @Brillendorsch mit seiner Haselgerte ernst macht- aber nun ja, er ist nicht mehr der Jüngste, und da ist ne geruhsame Beobachterposition doch viel gesünder. Ich würd @Brillendorsch nie zur Anmeldung provozieren, indem ich behaupte, er würde zum alten Eisen gehören oder so...

Die wirklich tollen Ideen und Sub-Contests verstellen aber den Blick auf ne echte Herausforderung, denn es ist wirklich schwer, ob barfuß oder lackschuh, eine Combo aufzustellen, die wirklich allroundig ist. Geht ja nicht nur um Exzentrik, sondern um many, many Spezies und Methoden


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Oder in die Nase


Schweigen Sie, Mr. hanzz (click)


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> denn es ist wirklich schwer, ob barfuß oder lackschuh, eine Combo aufzustellen, die wirklich allroundig ist. Geht ja nicht nur um Exzentrik, sondern um many, many Spezies und Methoden



Finde ich nicht, weil ich mir schon ever viele Gedanken um das optimale Allroudgerät mache.
3m MeFo Rute, leichte 4000er Shimano und 12er Fireline - universeller geht nicht!
Mal abgesehen von deiner, wie sag ichs nur, etwas altertümlichen Rolle und der verwendeten Mono, liegts Du ganz weit vorne...


----------



## Thomas. (2. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von deiner, wie sag ichs nur, etwas altertümlichen Rolle


 immer dieses versteckte lästern über Mini seine 300er


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Das ist die universellste Rute die mir bekannt ist.
Ist sogar Luftverlastbar und Moppedtauglich.... 








						Daiwa Lexa Travel 3.00m 10-50g, 3m - 10-50g - 5tlg - 180g
					

Vorteile: Daiwa Lexa Travel Spin  Leichte und schnelle Ruten Ideal für Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Hecht,... Hochwertige Ausstattung Angenehmes Transportmaß Liegt gut in der Hand Phantastisches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis Besonders hohe Haltbarkeit  Platzsparend und hoch funktionell - Die Daiwa L...




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob @Brillendorsch mit seiner Haselgerte ernst macht- aber nun ja, er ist nicht mehr der Jüngste, und da ist ne geruhsame Beobachterposition doch viel gesünder. Ich würd @Brillendorsch nie zur Anmeldung provozieren, indem ich behaupte, er würde zum alten Eisen gehören oder so...


haha, Du willst mich pisacken.
Leider bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich dieses Jahr noch an mein Haugewässer kommen kann. Die Gegend ist ja jetzt Mutationsgebiet und angeln ist da jetzt nicht.

Anderenfalls wäre das Flüsschen sehr gut geeignet für diese Methode. Mittlere bis untere Barbenregion mit allen typischerweise vorkommenden Arten.
Und da die Größe der gefangenen Fische keine Rolle spielt.... wer weiß??


Ach ja. und da ich ja "nicht mehr der Jüngste" bin, könnte ich diese Methode mit vielen Jahren Erfahrung kombinieren.


----------



## Thomas. (2. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist die universellste Rute die mir bekannt ist.
> Ist sogar Luftverlastbar und Moppedtauglich....
> 
> 
> ...


nee 2,40-2,70 (2 Teile) mit Gewindering oder eine Tele mit den selben Abmessungen und Ring, aber keine 12 Teilige 2,40m bis so was aufgebaut ist, ist es Dunkel


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> immer dieses versteckte lästern über Mini seine 300er


Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: Ich bin mir bewusst, das meine Rollenwahl im technischen Sinne eher ein Handicap ist. Aber: Ne moderne LT Rolle an der MkIV hätte ich stilistisch nicht übers Herz gebracht, und die einzige Oldierolle für die ich ausreichend ESpulen habe (und Ersatzteile) ist halt die liebe alte Kaffeemühle.
Das die 300 spätestens Mitte der Siebzigerjahre technisch überholt war kann ich nicht abstreiten.

Ich mag sie dennoch wegen ihrer Robustheit und Einfacher Bauweise (so das selbst ich sie warten kann). Und das gezeigte Exemplar ist tatsächlich gut in Schuss, weil da die besten Teile aus mehreren anderen 300ern drin sind, und die Shims so angeordnet, das sogar das Wickelbild nicht gänzlich abscheulich ist.
Bei den Spulenbremsen habe ich moderne Carbonscheiben eingesetzt, was viel ausmacht, und im Augenblick ist aus Übersee ein verbesserter Bügel mit richtigem Schnurlaufröllchen zu mir unterwegs.

Aber über die technischen Grenzen der alten Dame mach ich mir keine Illusionen. Immerhin hab ich genug Ersatzbügelfedern da, um mit Ach und Krach die Challenge durchzuhalten


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee 2,40-2,70 (2 Teile) mit Gewindering oder eine Tele mit den selben Abmessungen und Ring, aber keine 12 Teilige 2,40m bis so was aufgebaut ist, ist es Dunkel



Memme!
5 Teile zusammenstecken schaffen sogar Achtjährige in unter einer Minute...
Ausserdem lohnt die Arbeit, weil man dann einen richtig geilen Stock in der Hand hält.
Oh sorry - hab ich doch ganz vergessen dass Du schon sehr sehr alt bist...

Da das Wetter echt super ist, kurbel ich jetzt mal den Boliden an und tucker zum Rhein um abzuschneidern..


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr gegen die Mitchell 300 ständig zu motzen habt. Sie haspelt seit vielen Jahrzehnten Schnur auf und gibt sie gegen Fischzug wieder frei. Das müssen die modernen Rollen erst mal über so einen langen Zeitraum hinbekommen!

Klar, "was besseres" gibt es immer. Aber wenn ihr euch für viele hundert Euronen eine Stella kauft, wisst ihr beim aus dem Laden gehen, es wird was besseres mal geben. Ist das nicht auch frustrierend?  So viel Geld für eine Rolle und in 1+x ist sie nur noch die 2te Geige? 

Und die 300er ist bereits seit langem eine Stilikone ... ob's die Stella je wird?


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2021)

@Andal So siehts mal aus


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> im Augenblick ist aus Übersee ein verbesserter Bügel mit richtigem Schnurlaufröllchen zu mir unterwegs.


@Minimax Kannst du mir bitte mal auch per PN schreiben, wo du den gefunden hast? Suche noch einen für ein anderes Mitchell Modell.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Ein Beispiel:

Ich habe mir am 13.10.2008 *** eine WFT Brais Spin 40 gekauft - völlig ohne Not, Inspiration und als reinen Back Up. Für 38,95 € bei Bode in M-K. Sehr durchschnittlich im Aussehen, 1 Aluspule und 2 E-Spulen aus Plastik. Die wurde mit Fireline gequält, die wurde nie mit einem Schraubenzieher berührt, die wurde 4 Monate, ohne jede Wartung und Pflege, in Norwegen gefischt - tagtäglich...die hat zig Stunden am Rhein hinter sich!

Natürlich sieht man der nun an, dass sie benützt wurde. Aber da wackelt nix, da knackt nix, da hat nix ein nennenswertes Spiel. Und das alles für 38,95 € über den langen Zeitraum. Das nenne ich eine überraschende, sehr hohe Qualität!

** ich bewahre seit vielen Jahren beim Rollenkauf alles auf. Kartons, Explosionszeichnungen, sogar die Tütchen, wo alles drin war. Sollte ich mal eine Rolle verscherbeln wollen, macht das locker einen 20er mehr aus. Und wenn man mal eine Rolle einschicken muss, bewirkt die Vollständigkeit bei den Händlern/Großhändlern kleine Wunder. Kann ich so nur empfehlen. Gleiches gilt für Ruten und ihre O-Futterale, auch wenn die von Haus aus noch so windig sind.*


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. März 2021)

@Andal wieso waren bei dir 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, normal war da doch nur eine. Ansonsten, was du geschrieben hast, vollste Zustimmung.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal wieso waren bei dir 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, normal war da doch nur eine. Ansonsten, was du geschrieben hast, vollste Zustimmung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367849


Ich weiss es nicht. Der Kauf war sehr "en passant" damals und die waren einfach mit in der Schachtel. Beim Umspulen von Schnur, aus den 270 m Fireline vier Enden herauskitzeln aber sehr nützlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> WFT Brais Spin 40 gekauft - völlig ohne Not, Inspiration und als reinen Back Up. Für 38,95 € bei Bode in M-K. Sehr durchschnittlich im Aussehen, 1 Aluspule und 2 E-Spulen aus Plastik. Die wurde mit Fireline gequält, die wurde nie mit einem Schraubenzieher berührt, die wurde 4 Monate, ohne jede Wartung und Pflege, in Norwegen gefischt - tagtäglich...die hat zig Stunden am Rhein hinter sich!
> 
> Natürlich sieht man der nun an, dass sie benützt wurde. Aber da wackelt nix, da knackt nix, da hat nix ein nennenswertes Spiel. Und das alles für 38,95 € über den langen Zeitraum. Das nenne ich eine überraschende, sehr hohe Qualität!




De erste "Braidspin" war ja auch eine Ryobi Ecusima, quasi ne Kunststoff-Applause.
Die sind und waren gut.


----------



## Moringotho (2. März 2021)

sers,

bin zuhause und hoffe das ich im lauf der woche dazu komme meine combo abzulichten.
bin schon mal gespannt ob ich und wenn ja wie oft rauskomme. will ja nicht letzter werden   

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Finke20 (2. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal wieso waren bei dir 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, normal war da doch nur eine.




Dann gab es bestimmt jemanden, der keine Ersatzspule im Karton hatte .


----------



## Finke20 (2. März 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> will ja nicht letzter werden



Moringotho du solltest aber doch wissen, dass man sich immer nur an die Sieger und die Verlierer erinnert. 
Alles was so zwischen drin kommt ist schnell vergessen .


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2021)

Tout le monde se moquera de vous. tu es un Allemand stupide que jàie jamais vu.

Das ungefähr waren die Worte des Aufsehers, als ich vorhin mit ihm telefonierte und ihm von meinem Vorhaben berichtete..
Bedeutet in Etwa:   Alle werden dich auslachen, Du bist der bescheuertste Deutsche, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Tout le monde se moquera de vous. tu es un Allemand stupide que jàie jamais vu.
> 
> Das ungefähr waren die Worte des Aufsehers, als ich vorhin mit ihm telefonierte und ihm von meinem Vorhaben berichtete..
> Bedeutet in Etwa:   Alle werden dich auslachen, Du bist der bescheuertste Deutsche, den ich je gesehen habe.



Der kennt wohl diesen Franzosen nicht:


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2021)

ich sags ja, eine uralte aber sehr erfolgreiche Methode.
Du hast den Beweis geliefert @Professor Tinca


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Sie haspelt seit vielen Jahrzehnten Schnur auf und gibt sie gegen Fischzug wieder frei. Das müssen die modernen Rollen erst mal über so einen langen Zeitraum hinbekommen!


Diese hier macht genau das seit einem guten Vierteljahrhundert - nur sehr viel besser als jede Rolle von Mitchell.
Und natürlich war die ursprünglich Mattschwarz, ganz wie es sich für eine Rolle gehört - das Silbrig-Eierschale-Kotzglänzige kommt vom erworbenen Mana...


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Vor 25 Jahren waren die ersten 300er schon über 30 Jahre alt.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren waren die ersten 300er schon über 30 Jahre alt.


Ich auch...  
Ändert aber nix - alt ist nur selten besser..


----------



## Andal (2. März 2021)

Es geht ja gar nicht ums besser sein. Es geht darum, dass sie gut war und heute immer noch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Es geht ja gar nicht ums besser sein. Es geht darum, dass sie gut war und heute immer noch nicht schlecht ist.



Natürlich nicht, aber ich will nur nicht immer hören müssen, dass diese alten Dinger ganz toll sind und alles mit Doppelkurbel und Shimano Aufdruck sowieso kein Mana aufbauen kann. Das kann ich einfach nicht ertragen...
Deshalb disse ich die 300er ab jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit!
Und all die ABUs und sonstigen Kultgeräte auch...
Alles ganz ganz schlecht..
Schlecht schlecht schlecht...


----------



## Thomas. (2. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber ich will nur nicht immer hören müssen, dass diese alten Dinger ganz toll sind und alles mit Doppelkurbel und Shimano Aufdruck sowieso kein Mana aufbauen kann. Das kann ich einfach nicht ertragen...
> Deshalb disse ich die 300er ab jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit!
> Und all die ABUs und sonstigen Kultgeräte auch...
> Alles ganz ganz schlecht..
> Schlecht schlecht schlecht...


was soll ich sagen, wo du recht hast hast du recht, und das du mir Symphytisch bist das weist du ja 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 da kann sich jeder mal selbst ein Bild machen


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *Natürlich nicht, aber ich will nur nicht immer hören müssen, dass diese alten Dinger ganz toll sind und alles mit Doppelkurbel und Shimano Aufdruck sowieso kein Mana aufbauen kann.*



Ersteres habe ich nie behauptet: Meine Aussage ist dazu war sehr differenziert, und hat sehr deutlich beinhaltet, das ich mir der technischen Grenzen bewußt bin.
Und bei letzterem bekenne ich mich schuldig, aber ich bin bereit das zurück zu nehmen: Auch Shimano Geräte können Mana ansammeln, selbst wenn sie eine Doppelkurbel aufweisen- Prinzipiell ist jedes Artefakt dazu geeignet, Agency anzusammeln.
Und um beim Versöhnlichen zu bleiben: Mir gefällt sehr, die Mühe und die Freude die Du in deine Combo steckst, da sind wir uns nicht unähnlich- Schätze, wenn man am 31.3. mit ner Wünschelrute in die Nähe deiner Challenge Combo und deiner Tacklebox kommt, wird die entweder neue Triebe schlagen oder in Flammen aufgehen, jedenfalls sagt mir meine Mana-Lore, das sich bei der Power Locken, der Shimano FX und dem Sammeltackle da ganz schöne thaumaturgische Felder aufbauen, da britzelt und zischt es schon. Ich finde das inspirierend, und denke ich werd challengemässig auch mal über mein Kleinzeugs und seine Organisation nachdenken.

Aber nun muss ich erstmal die Bügelfeder austauschen, die ist mir nämlich heute beim Rumplakkern während eines endlosen dienstlichen Telefonats abgeraucht.


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2021)

@Nordlichtangler
Oy, Nordi, was ist  so witzig- immerhin hat Dein wohlfundiertes Plädoyer für die Shimmy ST im Antikenforum zu meinem Sinneswandel beigetragen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2021)

Ich habe nur einfach die sogar etwas hitzig gewordene Diskussion   verfolgt,
also den Ablauf und Kontrahenten und Patschen nach fast schon festen Schema. 
Und dann eben der letzte Satz ...

Wollte mich auch gar nicht weiter einmischen.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. März 2021)

Aber ich wollte doch bloß auch mal witzig sein...
Solange das Gerät doch "Waidgerech" oder Verkehrstüchtig ist, spricht ja nix dagegen Oldies zu fischen oder zu fahren.. .


----------



## Thomas. (3. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deshalb disse ich die 300er ab jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit!
> Und all die ABUs und sonstigen Kultgeräte auch...
> Alles ganz ganz schlecht..
> Schlecht schlecht schlecht...


   
ich muss mal eine Lanze für die 300er brechen, wie schon oft erwähnt ist das Teil selbst in meinen Augen Legendär, allein schon wenn man sich nur mal den Zeitraum anschaut von wann bis wann die Teile gebaut worden sind, und ebenso die Stückzahlen.
jeder ernsthafte Angler sollte so eine 300er zu Hause haben, oder zumindest einmal mit ihr gefischt haben.
würde es eine Legenden Liste geben wäre es meine Nr.1
wo wir gerade bei Legenden sind, wenn es dann doch keine 300er sein soll dann wenigstes einer der hier gezeigten haben.


jede von denen ist auf ihre Art eine Legende, ob man sowas noch heute fischen muss steht auf einen andern Blatt


----------



## rhinefisher (3. März 2021)

Jeah - die ganz rechts ist prima...
Vielleich werde ich gleich mal meine Rute für die OCC antesten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deshalb disse ich die 300er ab jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit!


Ich hoffe, das kannst du revidieren!?  

Weil Mini laut Beitrag # 550 eben gerade eine "Mitchell 300 *Ultra*" am bauen ist,
eine letzte Evolutionsstufe, die der orginale Hersteller nicht hinbekommen bzw. eben verpeilt hat.

Alleine das erhebt so eine Rolle schon in den Olymp der ganz großen Legenden, sozusagen wie die Mären von Wolpertinger und Werwolf.
Eine Legende muss ja auch gut erzählt und weiter getragen werden, sonst wird sie schnell zu einer puren Grabsteininschrift.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das kannst du revidieren!?



Klar - Flexibel ist mein zweiter Vorname.
Die ersten Jahre meiner Anglerlaufbahn (ich wollte schon fast "Karriere" schreiben...  ), kannte ich nur Quick und ABU Rollen mit innen laufender Spule.
Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich selbst zum Posenangeln ausschließlich Papas Ambassadeure benutzt habe.
Wenn ich eine Statio mit innen laufender Spule bloß ansehe, bekomme ich Schüttelfrost und muß auf die Toilette.
Ich bin da ein dermaßen gebranntes Kind... .
Deshalb verstehe ich wohl nicht, wie man sich das freiwillig antut - andererseits micht sich da natürlich auch ein ganz tiefes Gefühl der Bewunderung für solche Helden in mein Empfinden.
Villeicht sogar ein Hauch von Neid...


----------



## Minimax (3. März 2021)

Liebe Jungs,

ich glaube, @Nordlichtangler * hat genau die richtigen Worte gefunden, unabhängig vom konkreten Gegenstand, und was nun draufsteht und wann er gemacht wurde:



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eine Legende muss ja auch gut erzählt und weiter getragen werden



Wenn mans recht bedenkt, sind wir alle, egal welche Combo wir sporten, doch hier sozusagen an der Quelle: *Denn die OCC ist genau die Arena in der Legenden entstehen können*. Wir haben jeder freie Hand, welche Ruten und Rollen wir ins Treffen führen. Es hängt dabei von uns ab, in welche Abenteuer wir sie schicken, und wie sie sich bewähren, glänzen oder versagen: Hic Rhodos, hic salta. 
Da wird so manche Anekdote fallen im Geviert von Ruhm oder Schmach, Tränen und Lachen,  und das ist der Stoff aus dem Legenden gewebt werden. Egal wer den Lorbeer tragen wird (und neben anglerischem Geschick und einer klug gewählten Ausrüstung haben immer noch Dame Fortuna und ihr kleiner Bruder, Jimmy Random ihre Hände im Spiel), es werden die Geschichten sein, die wir mit vom Wasser bringen und untereinander teilen, die den wahren Gewinn ausmachen.

Kein Mensch interessiert es noch, wer nun genau gewonnen hat vor Troja,  aber die Geschichten der Helden und ihrer Schicksale erzählt man sich noch heute**.
Wer weis, ob nicht sorgsam ausgewählte Ruten brechen, NoName Kaffeemühlen den dicksten Fang einkurbeln, oder hässliche Tackle-Entlein sich als universelle Schwäne erweisen, fest steht, das die Rolle erst noch gebaut werden muss, auf die das Garn das wir spinnen werden, draufpasst.

Das wird ein Super-Ereignis und die Spannung steigt!
tallyho,
Euer
Minimax

*von dem ich mir sehr herzlich wünsche, das er sich einen Ruck gibt und mit einer -selbstverständlich wohlgetetesten- Combo gemeinsam mit uns an den Start geht.
**Der Vergleich ist garnicht falsch. Schlagt mal die Ilias an beliebiger Stelle auf: Homer war tacklebesessen, die ganze Handlung ist Nebensache, da wird jeder Helm, Jeder Trinkbecher und jeder Streitwagen genauestens in Hexametern beschrieben, die Geschichte der kostbaren Gegenstände erzählt, wer sie wie gefertigt hat aus welchem Materialien, wer sie wem geklaut oder geschenkt hat etc. Der Eine RIng ist Tinnef dagegen.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2021)

Die Herausforderung, für sich selbst das geeignete Material zu finden ist es. Nicht einen schnöden Wettbewerb, der keiner ist, zu gewinnen!


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

So - nachdem ich heute noch schnell die 15% Aktion genutzt habe, ist meine "Unter 40€ Ausrüstung" eigentlich komplett.
Dank 10€ und 3 Dollar Gutschein, bin ich jetzt bei 35,08€...
Allerdings lag bei der "Power Locken" ein 4er Pack Gummifische bei, die Rutenkappe, die Posen, die Vorfachbrettchen und Rollen, die Schnurstopper und die Jigheads stammen aus Bulk Packs.
Im Übrigen bin ich total überrascht wie gut sich so eine Shimano FX anfühlt...
Jetzt habe ich noch fast 5€ übrig - dafür kaufe ich warscheinlich nen 16gr FZ und ein Päckchen 20er Vorfachhaken....
Dazu noch das bisher gefundene Zeug.
Damit sollte man vernünftig angeln können..


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - nachdem ich heute noch schnell die 15% Aktion genutzt habe, ist meine "Unter 40€ Ausrüstung" eigentlich komplett.
> Dank 10€ und 3 Dollar Gutschein, bin ich jetzt bei 35,08€...
> Allerdings lag bei der "Power Locken" ein 4er Pack Gummifische bei, die Rutenkappe, die Posen, die Vorfachbrettchen und Rollen, die Schnurstopper und die Jigheads stammen aus Bulk Packs.
> Im Übrigen bin ich total überrascht wie gut sich so eine Shimano FX anfühlt...
> ...


 dat schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist, das du damit nicht weniger fang wirst (unter gleichen Voraussetzungen)  als ein Combo was 300€ und mehr kostet.
meine Frau darf sowas nicht lesen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

@rhinefisher: Als Sparfuchs wirst Du die Rute nach der OCC wahrscheinlich auch noch zurückschicken wollen oder wie erkläre ich mir die Folie um den Korkgriff?
Bezüglich der Zanderschnur hätte ich jedoch Bedenken, dass mir nur noch Zander ans Band gehen, dann wäre es aus mit der Artenvielfalt. Du solltest Dir zur Kompensation also unbedingt noch eine Packung Allroundhaken für den knappen Fünfer zulegen.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Zanderschnur hätte ich jedoch Bedenken, dass mir nur noch Zander ans Band gehen, dann wäre es aus mit der Artenvielfalt. Du solltest Dir zur Kompensation also unbedingt noch eine Packung Allroundhaken für den knappen Fünfer zulegen.



Jaaaa - die sehr sehr gute Khoga Zanderschnur sollte eigentlich eine sehr sehr gute Khoga Forellenschnur werden, aber die war natürlich im Laden nicht verfügbar....
Das macht mir auch große Sorgen - wie Du schon sagst, muss ich ja was Anderes Fangen als bloß Berge von Zandern...
Aber Haken habe ich genug, oberhalb der Rolle sieht man ein kleines Plastikdöschen mit 100Haken für unter einem € - und die sind garnicht schlecht.. .


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jaaaa - die sehr sehr gute Khoga Zanderschnur sollte eigentlich eine sehr sehr gute Khoga Forellenschnur werden, aber die war natürlich im Laden nicht verfügbar....





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hättest mal was gesagt


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

Geschenkt oder Trödel gilt ja nicht.... 
"Füllschnur" habe ich ja selbst noch einige Kilometer rumliegen...
Aber genau diese 0.25er sollte es eigentlich werden - zum Glück ist die Zanderschnur ebenfalls transparent.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Geschenkt oder Trödel gilt ja nicht....


zur not hätte ich sie dir mit Quittung als Neuware verkauft


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...zum Glück ist die Zanderschnur ebenfalls transparent.



Sehr gut! Gerade Transparenz ist wichtig während der OCC.


----------



## Luis2811 (7. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mich kurz vorstellen. 
Ich heiße Luis bin 19 Jahre alt, Mooskugels Sohn und finde die Idee der OCC top. 
Da hier noch keiner mit einer Grasrute angelt möchte ich das ändern und würde mich mit folgender Combo anmelden.
Eine Brink Spinnrute No.1178 3m lang mit ca. 40g Wurfgewicht, eine DAM Quick Standard und zusätzlich noch ein Eigenbau Schwingspitze.











Zusätzlich noch ein Trainingsbild von heute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

du bist jetzt schon winner der herzen

Luis


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

lieber Luis2811 ,
schön das Du an Board bist und an der OCC teilnimmst. Eine wirklich edle Combo, und der tolle Johnnie ist Zeuge, das Du mit ihr umzugehen weißt, herzliches Petri dazu!*
Ich schließe mich der Meinung des geschätzten Kollegen nobbi1962 unbedingt an! EIgentlich sehr schön, das der jüngste Teilnehmer mit dem ältesten Boliden an den Start geht.
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax

*die Schwinge mit dem eingewundenen Karabiner als Befestigung ist ne sehr clevere Idee-- kommt sofort auf meine Bastelliste


----------



## Jason (7. März 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
> Ich heiße Luis bin 19 Jahre alt, Mooskugels Sohn und finde die Idee der OCC top.
> Da hier noch keiner mit einer Grasrute angelt möchte ich das ändern und würde mich mit folgender Combo anmelden.
> ...


Sehr schönes Bild mit dem Döbel. Ist das eine Noris Rolle dort an deiner Glasrute? Mit deinem Döbelbild begeisterst du hier einige Boardis. Bravo.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

So - heute war ein erster Testtag.... .
Man kann damit angeln, aber ich möchte nicht wirklich... .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ist das eine Noris Rolle dort an deiner Glasrute?



G *L *a s r u t e ! ? 

Die Rolle könnte auch eine DAM Ever Ready sein.


----------



## Luis2811 (7. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild mit dem Döbel. Ist das eine Noris Rolle dort an deiner Glasrute? Mit deinem Döbelbild begeisterst du hier einige Boardis. Bravo.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Rolle auf dem letzten Bild eine DAM Ever Ready mit Ausheber.


----------



## Mooskugel (7. März 2021)

Und, aber auch die Black Hero(i)n hat zugeschlagen, war eigentlich sonst keiner trainieren?


----------



## Jason (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> G *L *a s r u t e ! ?
> 
> Die Rolle könnte auch eine DAM Ever Ready sein.


Volltreffer. Aus dem Winkel konnte man es schlecht erkennen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So - heute war ein erster Testtag.... .
> Man kann damit angeln, aber ich möchte nicht wirklich... .
> 
> 
> ...


Bewerbe dich mit der Combo doch einfach als Statisten-Angler für ARD & ZDF. Erst neulich sah ich wieder ein paar zünftig ausstaffierte "Angler" in einem Krimi, schön mit an der Telerute baumelndem Pilker am See unterwegs. Logisch mit Hut und Gummistiefeln - alle Angler tragen Hut und Gummistiefel.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> G *L *a s r u t e ! ?
> 
> Die Rolle könnte auch eine DAM Ever Ready sein.


Liebel Bankside-Dleamel-San,
Jason-San hat sich nul velschlieben. El meinte eigentlich Glas*l*ute.
konichiwa,
Mini-San


----------



## Jason (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> G *L *a s r u t e ! ?


Sorry, den gefundenen Schreibfehler kannst du im Fundbüro abgeben.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Die Rolle auf dem letzten Bild eine DAM Ever Ready mit Ausheber.



Was meint Ausheber? Hat diese Rolle etwa einen Hebel, zum schnellen Lösen der Spule, so wie es häufig auch ältere Centrepins haben?
Ich glaube mal irgendwo ein Bild von einer solchen DAM Achsrolle gesehen zu haben. Das scheint mir eher selten zu sein.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Und, aber auch die Black Hero(i)n hat zugeschlagen, war eigentlich sonst keiner trainieren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368361


Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zu dem tollen D-Fisch, ich sehe die Black Lotus fängt auch ihre Fsiche  
Und klaro, das Training ist in vollstem Gange, Ei off ze Toiga..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sorry, den gefundenen Schreibfehler kannst du im Fundbüro abgeben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Im Grunde sind mir solche kleinen & auch großen Verschreiber natürlich egal.
Ihr wisst schon...wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Da die vorgestellte Rute jedoch aus herrlich grasigem Süßgras besteht und das *Errr* _- zumindest auf meiner Tastatur - _nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe zum *Ell *liegt,
sah ich es als meine Pflicht, auf diese wohl leicht blasphemische Äußerung hin mein   auszudrücken.


----------



## Mooskugel (7. März 2021)

Ein ganz herzliches Petri zurück zum ebenfalls stattlichen D-Fisch. 

Ich sehe schon, es bahnt sich eine wahrlich historische Challenge an.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch Dir ein herzliches Petri zu dem tollen D-Fisch, ich sehe die Black Lotus fängt auch ihre Fsiche
> Und klaro, das Training ist in vollstem Gange, Ei off ze Toiga..
> Anhang anzeigen 368364


erst mal Petri hier allen Fängern, habe das Gefühl das der Döbel diese Woche im Sonderangebot ist


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ein ganz herzliches Petri zurück zum ebenfalls stattlichen D-Fisch.
> 
> Ich sehe schon, es bahnt sich eine wahrlich historische Challenge an.


Dankeschön- Heute stand die Trainingseinheit "Wieviel-Nassen-Sand-hält-die-Rolle-aus-bevor-der-Bügel-über-den-Bach-fliegt?" auf dem Programm


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder erlebt habe, wie es sich anfühlt mit Schrott zu fischen, wobei das eigentlich schon halbwegs brauchbar ist, möchte ich meine Geißelung nun beenden und mich ernsthaft und wohl auch endgültig mit der für mich am besten geeigneten Combo anmelden.
Zumindest hat es mir gut durch die winterliche Langeweile geholfen und wenn die 40€ Challenge tatsächlich mal stattfindet, bin ich gut ausgestattet... .
Daiwa Lexa Travel 3m, 4000er Stradic Ci4 und 12er Fireline.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und einen unbegrenzten Zugang zu Kleinteilen - wie Herrlich..!


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder erlebt habe, wie es sich anfühlt mit Schrott zu fischen, wobei das eigentlich schon halbwegs brauchbar ist, möchte ich meine Geißelung nun beenden und mich ernsthaft und wohl auch endgültig mit der für mich am besten geeigneten Combo anmelden.
> Zumindest hat es mir gut durch die winterliche Langeweile geholfen und wenn die 40€ Challenge tatsächlich mal stattfindet, bin ich gut ausgestattet... .
> Daiwa Lexa Travel 3m, 4000er Stradic Ci4 und 12er Fireline.
> Und einen unbegrenzten Zugang zu Kleinteilen - wie Herrlich..!


So muss es sich für die Missussen anfühlen, wenn sie eine hoffnungslose, quälende Diat abbrechen. Die neue Combo sei willkommen!


----------



## Jason (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind mir solche kleinen & auch großen Verschreiber natürlich egal.
> Ihr wisst schon...wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> 
> Da die vorgestellte Rute jedoch aus herrlich grasigem Süßgras besteht und das *Errr* _- zumindest auf meiner Tastatur - _nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe zum *Ell *liegt,
> sah ich es als meine Pflicht, auf diese wohl leicht blasphemische Äußerung hin mein   auszudrücken.


Alles gut, mein Freund. Hast gut aufgepasst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder erlebt habe, wie es sich anfühlt mit Schrott zu fischen, wobei das eigentlich schon halbwegs brauchbar ist, möchte ich meine Geißelung nun beenden...



Halbwegs brauchbarer Schrott also? 

Dein Gewässer scheint mir wohl auch eine Nummer zu sportlich gewählt, für diese Budget-_Whip _vom Chinamann.
Am Ende wäre es gar ein Rheinfall geworden, dein Telestäbchen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. März 2021)

40 € Challenge?  Darf das Angelzeug für OCC diesen Wert nicht übersteigen?


----------



## Forelle74 (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> 40 € Challenge?  Darf das Angelzeug für OCC diesen Wert nicht übersteigen?


Ne das war nur ein Selbstversuch von rhinefisher  

Du kannst Fischen mit was du möchtest.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> 40 € Challenge?  Darf das Angelzeug für OCC diesen Wert nicht übersteigen?



Nein - der Andal hat das bloß mal so in den Raum gestellt fürs nächste Jahr.
Und ein Idiot findet sich ja immer, der "Hier!" schreit und seine große Klappe im Nachhinein bereut.
Jetzt rate wer diesmal den Idioten gegeben hat....


----------



## Gert-Show (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> 40 € Challenge?  Darf das Angelzeug für OCC diesen Wert nicht übersteigen?


Nein, diese Challenge gibt es vielleicht next year.

Trainiert ihr mal schön, ich spare meine Körner für den 01.April!  Und ich darf @rhinefischer zu dieser weisen Entscheidung beglückwünschen!


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dein Gewässer scheint mir wohl auch eine Nummer zu sportlich gewählt, für diese Budget-_Whip _vom Chinamann.
> Am Ende wäre es gar ein Rheinfall geworden, dein Telestäbchen.



Wenn Du gesehen hättest wie sich die Spitze durch den Strömungsdruck verbogen hat...
Ich hatte schon Angst um die sehr sehr gute "Power Locken".


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ne das war nur ein Selbstversuch von rhinefisher
> 
> Du kannst Fischen mit was du möchtest.



Das OCC-Startgeld von 40,00€ überweist Du aber bitte trotzdem an mein...äääh die folgende Kontonummer.

_0190-0815-110 _


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. März 2021)

Ok, ich mach auch mit. Die Combo überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. März 2021)

Das heißt nicht Kontonummer, sondern Ihhh-Bahn!


----------



## fischmonger (7. März 2021)

Ganz kurz für unbedarfte Mitleser: was ist mit "Power Locken" gemeint?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ganz kurz für unbedarfte Mitleser: was ist mit "Power Locken" gemeint?


Meine sehr sehr gute 10€ Rute heißt so....


----------



## fischmonger (7. März 2021)

Lass mich raten...Ali???


----------



## Gert-Show (7. März 2021)

Exakt...


----------



## fischmonger (7. März 2021)

Jaaaaa, die Beschreibungen sind doch zu geil bei Ali


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn Du gesehen hättest wie sich die Spitze durch den Strömungsdruck verbogen hat...
> Ich hatte schon Angst um die sehr sehr gute "Power Locken".



Spendiere der Rute doch noch einen schönen Nachmittag Power-Spinnfischen, mit einem Mepps Aglia der Größe 7 und Wollpuschel am Drilling oder einem ähnlich fetten Musky-Quirl. Aber nicht dass sich deine Spezi-Zander-Schnur dabei überdehnt oder die Whip aus dem Leim geht, dann ist's vorbei mit dem Frohlocken.

Auch deine Pfennigfuchser-Wirbel müssen standhalten. So ein 07er Mepps in der Rheinströmung hat schließlich mehr Drehmoment als ein aufgebohrter Lanz Bulldog mit Lachgaseinspritzung. Wahrscheinlich haut's dich beim ersten Einkurbeln direkt auf die Seite und die Rute zerschellt an der Lorelei. 

Am Tackle soll man nicht sparen, das sagte schon ein gewisser Mr. Hardy.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Spendiere der Rute doch noch einen schönen Nachmittag Power-Spinnfischen, mit einem Mepps Aglia der Größe 7 und Wollpuschel am Drilling oder einem ähnlich fetten Musky-Quirl. Aber nicht dass sich deine Spezi-Zander-Schnur dabei überdehnt oder die Whip aus dem Leim geht, dann ist's vorbei mit dem Frohlocken.
> 
> Auch deine Pfennigfuchser-Wirbel müssen standhalten. So ein 07er Mepps in der Rheinströmung hat schließlich mehr Drehmoment als ein aufgebohrter Lanz Bulldog mit Lachgaseinspritzung. Wahrscheinlich haut's dich beim ersten Einkurbeln direkt auf die Seite und die Rute zerschellt an der Lorelei.
> 
> Am Tackle soll man nicht sparen, das sagte schon ein gewisser Mr. Hardy.


Von der Loge aus lässt sich so mancher gute Rat in die Arena rufen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine sehr sehr gute 10€ Rute heißt so....


meine heißt winni pu und wenn sie bricht angel ich weiter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ok, ich mach auch mit. Die Combo überlege ich mir noch.


Jan ich glaube meine Angel ist zu lang für Heringe,
aber ich lasse zwei teile wech und baue wieder um auf andere Fische.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

ich habs

tote rute an der kai kurz vor grund





Andal Bitte schonmal ein Herinsfisch für nobbi eintragen.
Danke vorab.

Hochachtungsvoll.
nobbi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Von der Loge aus lässt sich so mancher gute Rat in die Arena rufen....


Einzig die mir in den Mund gesteckten NicNac's lassen die Ausrufe un...*_mampf* _deutlich *_mmh* werden. _
So wie einst Kaiser Nero der Friedfertige, während einer der zahlreichen Seeschlachten im Amphitheater.

Wie wird er sich also entscheiden? Sollen die Krokos mitspielen dürfen?

_Ja._  _Nein._  _Ja._  _Nein._ _  Vielleicht? _


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. März 2021)

Dem Hering ist das egal, der beißt auf 270 cm genauso wie auf 420 cm ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Dem Hering ist das egal, der beißt auf 270 cm genauso wie auf 420 cm ...



Das Heringspaternoster und den Hering möchte ich aber sehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Dem Hering ist das egal, der beißt auf 270 cm genauso wie auf 420 cm ...


die angler um mich rum und die flasche bier iner hand.;-))


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. März 2021)

Meine ist 270, die Kollegen nutzen die alten Karpfen Ruten mit 390... Bisher gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt es vor, das einer von uns Boardies einen
so guten Spruch hinsichtlich unseres Hobbies formuliert, das man
ihn sich getrost hinter die Ohren schreiben sollte.
Heute hat Sir nobbi1962 einen solchen formuliert, und deshalb
gebe ich ihn hier nochmals wieder . ich jedenfalls will versuchen ihn zu beherzigen:
Stand by your Tackle, Gentlemen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2021)

So schön aufgesetzet und gelungen, doch ein kleiner Fehler ganz am Ende macht das sozusagen zur Geschichtsfälschung.  
Ist schon spät, ich weiß ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jan ich glaube meine Angel ist zu lang für Heringe,
> aber ich lasse zwei teile wech und baue wieder um auf andere Fische.


Au au au, du bringst da eine raffinierte Finte ins Spiel! Eine Rute mit mehren Handteilen, ob das wohl regelkonform ist? 




Andal schrieb:


> Eine Rute ... und wenn die 1.000 Oberteile und Spitzen hat. O.k.!?


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So schön aufgesetzet und gelungen, doch ein kleiner Fehler ganz am Ende macht das sozusagen zur Geschichtsfälschung.
> Ist schon spät, ich weiß ...


Gut das Du es gesehen hast, ist korrigiert


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebel Bankside-Dleamel-San,
> Jason-San hat sich nul velschlieben. El meinte eigentlich Glas*l*ute.
> konichiwa,
> Mini-San


Weise worte eines Japanisch sprechenden Chinesen


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder erlebt habe, wie es sich anfühlt mit Schrott zu fischen, wobei das eigentlich schon halbwegs brauchbar ist, möchte ich meine Geißelung nun beenden und mich ernsthaft und wohl auch endgültig mit der für mich am besten geeigneten Combo anmelden.
> Zumindest hat es mir gut durch die winterliche Langeweile geholfen und wenn die 40€ Challenge tatsächlich mal stattfindet, bin ich gut ausgestattet... .
> Daiwa Lexa Travel 3m, 4000er Stradic Ci4 und 12er Fireline.
> 
> ...


Der Großvater meiner Frau hat gesagt, man hebt sich vom Durschnitt immer auf eigene Verantwortung ... Wilkommen zurück im grauen Durschnitt


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt es vor, das einer von uns Boardies einen
> so guten Spruch hinsichtlich unseres Hobbies formuliert, das man
> ihn sich getrost hinter die Ohren schreiben sollte.
> Heute hat Sir nobbi1962 einen solchen formuliert, und deshalb
> ...


ich finde diese Schrift wunderschön und versuche sie in meinen Briefen  hin zu bekommen  
der Letzt der raus ging war mit Bleistift geschreibt;-) und nicht mit der Feder.


----------



## rutilus69 (8. März 2021)

So, dann will ich auch meine Kombi für die OCC offiziell anmelden.
Zum Einsatz wird eine Korum Allrounder, 11ft, 1,25 lbs kommen an die eine Okuma Ceymar 330 CMBF geschraubt ist. Das ganze sollte universell genug sein. Nicht all zu leichte Posen befördert sie genau so gut wie leichte Grundmontagen und wenn es um feine Bisserkennung geht, kommt ein Tipmaster X-Treme zum Einsatz. Selbst leichte Kunstköder sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> kommt ein Tipmaster X-Treme zum Einsatz.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (8. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, kurz mal etwas Off-Topic !

Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
Da ich ihn heute nicht erreichen konnte, habe ich etwas rumtelefoniert und ihn gefunden.
Leider konnte ich Andal nur kurz sprechen und hab auch nicht wirklich viel verstanden. Nur etwas von Anglerboard.
Da dies hier sein Hauptthread zu sein scheint, poste ich hier kurz die Info, dass er vorübergehend nicht online sein wird.

Es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. 
Ich versuche am Sonntag genaueres zu erfahren.

Also, einfach weitermachen und sobald es ihm möglich ist, wird er wieder online sein.

In diesem Sinne, Euch trotzdem einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Jason (8. März 2021)

Ich wünsche Andal die besten Genesungs Wünsche. Alles Gute. Wollen wir hoffen, dass er wieder bald bei uns ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kurz mal etwas Off-Topic !
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
> Da ich ihn heute nicht erreichen konnte, habe ich etwas rumtelefoniert und ihn gefunden.
> ...


Ja,auf jeden Fall gute Besserung für Andal


----------



## Gert-Show (8. März 2021)

Dann drücken wir alle Daumen und Sprengringzangen, dass er bald wieder online sein kann.


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2021)

Gute Besserung Andal, ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder dabei!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kurz mal etwas Off-Topic !
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
> Da ich ihn heute nicht erreichen konnte, habe ich etwas rumtelefoniert und ihn gefunden.
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Info und richte Andal bitte die besten Genesungswünsche von uns aus.
Ich denke da kann ich wohl im Namen aller hier sprechen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Andal, ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder dabei!


20/21
ist schon eine Scheixx Zeit.
Gute Besserung auch von mir und komme schnell wieder 1962

ohne Dich mache ich die OCC nicht mit.
lg nobbi


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
> Ich versuche am Sonntag genaueres zu erfahren.


Vielen Dank für die Benachrichtigung,
Viele Grüsse und beste Genesungswünsche für unseren lieben Andal,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher (8. März 2021)

Danke dir für die Info!
Und alles Liebe und Gute für unseren Andal!!


----------



## kuttenkarl (8. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Benachrichtigung,
> Viele Grüsse und beste Genesungswünsche für unseren lieben Andal


schließe mich dem an.
 Alles gute Andal.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. März 2021)

Den guten Wünschen kann ich mich auch nur anschließen.


----------



## rutilus69 (9. März 2021)

Ach das ist doch sch....e 
Gute Besserung Andal !!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2021)

Gute Besserung auch von mir Andal .


----------



## Tricast (9. März 2021)

Wir drücken beide Daumen für Andal und wünschen schnelle Besserung. Ohne Andal ist das AB nur noch halb so interessant.

Liebe Grüße von Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Slappy (9. März 2021)

Klingt irgendwie nicht gut. 
Gute Besserung Andal !


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2021)

von mir  auch Gute Besserung Andal


----------



## hanzz (9. März 2021)

Mach uns jetzt keine Sorgen, Andal und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## Skott (9. März 2021)

Alles Gute für dich, Andal und halte durch....


----------



## rhinefisher (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ohne Dich mache ich die OCC nicht mit.


Hey - das wäre bestimmt nicht in seinem Sinne.
Lasst uns unserem Friedfischpolyhistor dadurch unseren Respekt erweisen, dass wie "seine" OCC so durchziehen wie er sich das gedacht hat....!
Dann hat er, sobald er wieder fit ist, bestimmt viel zu lesen und zu lachen...


----------



## Skott (9. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - das wäre bestimmt nicht in seinem Sinne.
> Lasst uns unserem Friedfischpolyhistor dadurch unseren Respekt erweisen, dass wie "seine" OCC so durchziehen wie er sich das gedacht hat....!
> Dann hat er, sobald er wieder fit ist, bestimmt viel zu lesen und zu lachen...


Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2021)

Andal, die besten Wünsche für eine wiedererstarkte Gesundheit!


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey - das wäre bestimmt nicht in seinem Sinne.
> Lasst uns unserem Friedfischpolyhistor dadurch unseren Respekt erweisen, dass wie "seine" OCC so durchziehen wie er sich das gedacht hat....!
> Dann hat er, sobald er wieder fit ist, bestimmt viel zu lesen und zu lachen...


OK OK
Abba ich ich brauche Gegner;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde aus Spass an der Freude natürlich teilnehmen, allerdings ausserhalb einer Wertung, da ich mich nicht in den Verdacht  einer Vorteilsnahme setzen möchte.



Das hat Andal doch schon längst ausgeschlossen.

Gegner sind doch mehr als genug da, und du kannst dir, sofern du mehr als ein Getackle hast, wovon ich ausgehe,
auch selber welche besonders starke Gegner aufstellen, falls dir das Teilnehmerfeld nicht reichen sollte:

Deine Lieblingsrute und OCC-Kandidat Winni Pu tritt an gegen die andere fast-Lieblingsrute Heidschi Bumbeidschi.
Den einen Tag kommt Winni Pu ans Wasser, den anderen Tag kommt Heidschi Bumbeidschi mit.
Sozusagen ein Eigen-Handicap.

Da geht echt noch ganz viel mehr, falls sich jemand nicht ausgelastet fühlt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

Oh Andal, mach blos keinen Mist, alle hier wünschen, dass du bald wieder fit bist.

Komm bitte wieder ,
Ich verspreche, dann melde ich mich auch mit meiner Coryllus Avelana an. Scho allein deshalb, damit nobbi1962 einen Gegner hat


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. März 2021)

Alles Gute Andal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Auch meinerseits alles, alles Gute!!!


----------



## phirania (9. März 2021)

Von mir auch gute Besserung Andal...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2021)

Alles gute Andal.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2021)

Gute Besserung Andal

wünscht

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2021)

Auch von mir alles Gute und komm schnell zurück.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. März 2021)

Andal: Auch von mir alles nur erdenklich Gute!   Komm wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## Nuesse (9. März 2021)

Gute Besserung Andal .


----------



## BaFO (9. März 2021)

Gute Besserung Andal!!!


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK OK
> Abba ich ich brauche Gegner;-)


Sollst Du haben. 

Liebe OCC Fans,
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich fände es gut, wenn wir erst einmal weitermachen wie bisher- wenn Andal wieder auf dem Damm ist, wird er wieder das Ruder übernehmen. Bestimmt freut er sich über die vielen Guten Wünsche. Sorgen machen wir uns alle, aber arce75 wird uns ja auf dem Laufenden halten, und bis zum Beginn am 1.4. ist ja noch viel Zeit.

Ich muss an dieser Stelle preisgeben, das ich in Absprache mit Andal ihm bisher leichte organisatorische Unterstützung geleistet habe.  Das heisst, das die Teilnehmerliste auf aktuellem Stand ist, sowie die jeweiligen Combos dokumentiert und vermerkt sind. Ich führe das erstmal so weiter.

Daher ist es kein Problem, sich hier auch weiterhin in Andals tollen Projekt anzumelden und seine Combo vorzustellen oder ggf. seine Combo zu ändern, es wird vermerkt, und wenn Andal zurück ist, wird er alles in guter Ordnung vorfinden.

Deshalb zögert nicht, weiterhin an den Start zu gehen- bisher haben sich 28 coole Jungs mit ihren Combos hier angemeldet- und viel wichtiger, bisher haben 29 Boardies liebenswürdigerweise hier ihre Genesungswünsche für Andal gepostet, ich denke das sagt viel aus,

herzlich, 
Minimax


----------



## Mooskugel (9. März 2021)

Super Sache.
Danke  das du Andal unterstützt und die OCC weiterführst.


----------



## Slappy (9. März 2021)

Hmmmm, ich hab eben mal geschaut. Noch bin ich nicht gelistet obwohl ich relativ früh gesagt hatte das ich mit mache.
Meine Combo besteht aus der Drennan Series 7, 11ft Specialist Avon/Quiver erweitert mit einer 1oz Glasspitze von der Drennan DRX Riverfeeder, gepaart mit einer Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000-C. Diese Rolle besitze ich jetzt doppelt, so das ich schnell zwischen geflochtene und Mono wechseln kann falls nötig.


----------



## Finke20 (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss an dieser Stelle preisgeben, das ich in Absprache mit Andal ihm bisher leichte organisatorische Unterstützung geleistet habe.


Sehr gut Minimax, dass hört sich gut an  .
Von mir natürlich auch eine gute Besserung, für unseren Andal.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Meine Combo besteht aus der Drennan Series 7, 11ft Specialist Avon/Quiver getuned mit einer weiteren 1oz Glasspitze von der Drennan DRX Riverfeeder, gepaart mit einer Daiwa Ninja Match & Feeder LT 4000-C. Diese Rolle besitze ich jetzt doppelt, so das ich schnell zwischen geflochtene und Mono wechseln kann falls nötig.



Coole Sache, Slapmaster,   Du und Deine Combo sind mit Anmeldepostnr. #678nvermerkt und ihr geht mit der Nummer 29 an den Start. Reich doch bei Gelegenheit einfach Bild Deines Boliden nach.
Andals Liste aus Post Nr. #3 ist im Augenblick aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht aktuell, wird aber fortgeführt, aufgenommen werden alle die sich mit Nennung und Bild ihrer Combos hier im Thread vorstellen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. März 2021)

Lieber Andal, wünsche Dir baldige Besserung!


----------



## Slappy (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Coole Sache, Slapmaster,   Du und Deine Combo sind mit Anmeldepostnr. #678nvermerkt und ihr geht mit der Nummer 29 an den Start. Reich doch bei Gelegenheit einfach Bild Deines Boliden nach.
> Andals Liste aus Post Nr. #3 ist im Augenblick aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht aktuell, wird aber fortgeführt, aufgenommen werden alle die sich mit Nennung und Bild ihrer Combos hier im Thread vorstellen.


Bild... Ja, OK. Füge ich oben hinzu.  

Edith! Ist bei #678 drin


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bild... Ja, OK. Füge ich oben hinzu.
> 
> Edith! Ist bei #678 drin


Wer sich nicht sicher über seine definitive Anmeldung ist, einfach Suchfunktion aufrufen, "Dieses Thema" anwählen, und ohne Suchbegriff alle Beiträge des eigenen Namens ausspucken lassen. Da sieht man alle eigenen Beiträge hier im Thread und weiss sofort ob und womit man sich angemeldet hat.


----------



## Jason (9. März 2021)

Minimax
Finde ich richtig gut von dir, das du dir die Zeit nimmst und dich hier arrangierst um Andal Würdenvoll zu vertreten und zu unterstützen.
Die vierte Pose, die in die Posenbox kommt ist in Arbeit. Und natürlich werde ich, bevor die OCC beginnt sie hier vorstellen. Der Sieger der OCC wird sie dann bekommen. Wenn wir Gleichstände haben, dann muss man sehen, was man macht. Das wird unser lieber Andal entscheiden, wenn er wieder fit ist. Einen besonderen Gruß an ihn.

Beste Grüße
Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (9. März 2021)

Mmmh, das ist doch alles Scheixxe, mit der Gesundheit und dem menschlichen Vergang. Alles gute  Andal  und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## keinangelprofi (10. März 2021)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Andal! Freue mich bald hier wieder von dir zu lesen!


----------



## zandertex (10. März 2021)

Hallo Andal,
von Lemmy und mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Gert-Show (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Coole Sache, Slapmaster,   Du und Deine Combo sind mit Anmeldepostnr. #678nvermerkt und ihr geht mit der Nummer 29 an den Start. Reich doch bei Gelegenheit einfach Bild Deines Boliden nach.
> Andals Liste aus Post Nr. #3 ist im Augenblick aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht aktuell, wird aber fortgeführt, aufgenommen werden alle die sich mit Nennung und Bild ihrer Combos hier im Thread vorstellen.


Kopiere doch die Liste aus Beitrag 3 und füge sie in einen eigenen Post ein (oder editiere damit einen eigenen Post), dann kannst du sie ergänzen und während der (hoffentlich kurzen) Abwesenheit von Meister Andal fortführen.


----------



## Bilch (10. März 2021)

Ich konnte heute auch meinen ersten Training machen - die Kombo und ich sind noch immer in guter Kondition


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute auch meinen ersten Training machen - die Kombo und ich sind noch immer in guter Kondition
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368509


Bilch ein dickes Petri, schöner Fisch
an der Combo möchte ich mal so ein 10kg Karpfen sehen oder einen Wels von 20kg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. März 2021)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne anmelden! 
Mit von der Partie wird folgendes Gespann sein:

*Rute: *Greys Prowla Specialist II Seatrout, 10 ft., 10-40 Gramm. Damit dürfte vom Spinnfischen bis zum leichten Grundangeln alles möglich sein und nen kleineren Waller krieg ich mit der auch noch gedrillt.

*Rolle: *Shakespeare President XT, einfach, weil ich dafür die meisten Ersatzspulen hab und die mich seit Jahren sehr allroundig begleitet.

Ostsee wird wohl Coronabedingt im April ausfallen, jedenfalls ist mir das zu unsicher zu buchen im Moment, also muss ich mich auf die regionalen Fischarten beschränken.


----------



## Bilch (10. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bilch ein dickes Petri, schöner Fisch
> an der Combo möchte ich mal so ein 10kg Karpfen sehen oder einen Wels von 20kg


Was hast Du gegen meine schöne Kombo


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen meine schöne Kombo



Aus ehrfürchtigem Respekt vor dieser Combo schwämme ein solcher Leviathan sicherlich aus freien Stücken in den Kescher.
Begleitet von an der Oberfläche (Beifall) klatschenden Forellen & Hechten.


----------



## Minimax (10. März 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich auch gerne anmelden!
> Mit von der Partie wird folgendes Gespann sein:


ist vermerkt


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2021)

Ich habe Slappy und Buds Ben Cere in Andals Liste eingefügt.

Wenn Teilnehmer dazu kommen, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, falls ich was übersehe. 
Dann ergänze ich das, solange Andal nicht kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2021)

Das wollte ich eigentlich gerade vorschlagen, aber manchmal funktioniert etwas von alleine!   
Reicht ja auch ein wöchentliches Update oder so, da am Anfang.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> aber manchmal funktioniert etwas von alleine!



Naja fast.
Ein bissl klicken muss auch noch.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen meine schöne Kombo


überhaupt nix, finde es Toll, ich will nur die Action von der Rute sehen bei einen Groß Waller


----------



## bw1 (10. März 2021)

Wirklich nette Idee, die OCC. Nicht zuletzt ist das für mich ein schöner Anlass, mal wieder öfter den Friedfischen nachzustellen. Hier sind auch wirklich interessante Combos am Start.

Ich habe mich nach längerem Abwägen für eine Drennan Specialist (11 Fuß, 1,25 lb) in Kombination mit einer schon etwas älteren 3500er Shimano Baitrunner entschieden. Es gibt sicher universellere Ruten als diese (ich glaube, Andal hatte ihre Aktion mal mit einem Gartenschlauch verglichen – gute Besserung an dieser Stelle!), aber ich benutze sie schon ebenso lange wie gerne für alle möglichen Schuppenträger. Mal gucken, für wie viele Fischarten es am Ende reicht.


----------



## Luis2811 (10. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn Teilnehmer dazu kommen, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, falls ich was übersehe.
> Dann ergänze ich das, solange Andal nicht kann.


Hab mich noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste gefunden. Könnt ihr die Grasrutencombo bitte bitte aufnehmen.

Auch von mir alles Gute, Andal!


----------



## Minimax (10. März 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nach längerem Abwägen für eine Drennan Specialist (11 Fuß, 1,25 lb) in Kombination mit einer schon etwas älteren 3500er Shimano Baitrunner entschieden.​



Schöne Combi, ist vermerkt 



Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste gefunden. Könnt ihr die Grasrutencombo bitte bitte aufnehmen.


sei unbesorgt, Du bist mit Deiner Combo (Beitrag #589) eingetragen. Die Liste hier am Threadanfang ist nicht ganz aktuell.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Wirklich nette Idee, die OCC. Nicht zuletzt ist das für mich ein schöner Anlass, mal wieder öfter den Friedfischen nachzustellen. Hier sind auch wirklich interessante Combos am Start.
> 
> Ich habe mich nach längerem Abwägen für eine Drennan Specialist (11 Fuß, 1,25 lb) in Kombination mit einer schon etwas älteren 3500er Shimano Baitrunner entschieden. ​






Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste gefunden. Könnt ihr die Grasrutencombo bitte bitte aufnehmen.




Hab euch beide eingetragen.
Fehlt sonst noch wer?​


----------



## rutilus69 (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab euch beide eingetragen.
> Fehlt sonst noch wer?​


Jepp, ich fehle noch


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. März 2021)

Oookay.....Ich hab mich entschieden....  

Hab hin und her überlegt, sogar ne neue Rute gekauft, mit dem Kauf einer Kapselrolle geliebäugelt, viel Gin darüber getrunken und massiv viele Erdnüsse den Hals hinunter wandern lassen......es ließ mich nicht los.

Dann entsann ich mich, dass ich da doch vor langer Zeit mal eine Rute gekauft habe, welche ich bisher nur einmal am Wasser hatte und beim Kauf doch soo vielversprechend war, diese werde ich nun aufgrund ihrer kompakten Länge, des moderaten, ja fast lighthaftigen Wurfgewichts und, jahaa, weißer Zitterspitze für das O.C.C verwenden.......es wird:

Tadaaa, Trommelwirbel:
Eine Spro Godfather III Dropshot Rute in 270cm und 7-28g Wurfgewicht 
Gespickt wird sie mit einer Sh*mano DL2500FB Baitrunner Rolle, leicht genug für Spin und Dropshot Touren und dank Freilauf auch mal gut genug für kleine Karpfen und Aale. 
Hier die Fotos:











Sicher nicht perfekt aber das bin ich ja ooch nich, haha 

Könnte mich Minimax bitte meine Teilnahme aktualisieren und mich damit in die heiligen Hallen des O.C.C Contests aufnehmen? Hoffe ich bin würdig...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2021)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Jepp, ich fehle noch





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> meine Teilnahme aktualisieren



Erledigt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erledigt.


Danke Tinca-Max


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Spro Godfather III


der Name der Rute ist ja mal Geil, steht auf einer Stufe mit Minimax MK IV (fast das selbe )


----------



## Mooskugel (11. März 2021)

Ich befürchte fast die Gewinner stehen damit schon fest. Da trauen sich die übrigen Teilnehmer mit ihren Combos gar nicht mehr einen Fisch zu fangen.


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK OK
> Abba ich ich brauche Gegner;-)


nobbi tu was dagegen !!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast die Gewinner stehen damit schon fest. Da trauen sich die übrigen Teilnehmer mit ihren Combos gar nicht mehr einen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> nobbi tu was dagegen !!!


Hey Moin Moin,
ich Angel bestimmt am Ende mit in der C

Rote Laterne
zum zeigen bestimmt nur ein Hering, Rotauge und eine Forelle


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2021)

Ooch Nobbi, ein bißchen mehr Optimismus ist angebracht! Und: den Hering hattest du doch schon gemeldet?!

Insgesamt freue ich mich, dass sich außer mir noch einige für eine leichte Spinnrute (egal ob MeFo oder DS) entschieden haben. Wir werden euch schon zeigen, wo der Seppl dem Most holt...


----------



## rhinefisher (11. März 2021)

Irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch unsicher wegen meiner Rute.
Ist sie nicht viel zu hart?
Zu lang?
Zu dick?
Zu unhandlich?
Meine Frau findet die ja ganz toll - aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne was Leichteres...


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Oookay.....Ich hab mich entschieden....
> 
> Könnte mich Minimax bitte meine Teilnahme aktualisieren und mich damit in die heiligen Hallen des O.C.C Contests aufnehmen? Hoffe ich bin würdig...


Combo ist vermerkt, Beitrag #704


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich mir immer noch unsicher wegen meiner Rute.
> Ist sie nicht viel zu hart?
> Zu lang?
> Zu dick?
> ...


Genieß' die Zweifel, noch ziemlich genau 29430 Minuten lang.

Das technisch absolut beste an Rute kann es dabei nicht geben, da in Angelruten einige inhärente Widersprüche schlummern, die man nur bedingt auflösen kann, die einen Kompromiss einzugehen verlangen.

Ich werde jetzt nicht die Konkurrenz mit guten Vorschlägen anfüttern, daher schweige ich lieber und versuche selber noch zur Absicherung ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca Super, vielen Dank das Du die Liste hier im Thread aktuell hältst!  Finke20 und rippi, ihr müsstet bitte noch Eure Combos nennen um die Anmeldung abzuschliessen. Ansonsten hat jeder auf der Liste Seine Combo vorgestellt und ist damit drin, es fehlen lediglich noch ein paar Combobilder von den bisher angemeldeten, aber das hat keine Eile.
herzlich Minimax


----------



## Henry (11. März 2021)

Schöner Thread... und tolle Idee. Habe mich mal durch die letzten 36 Seiten "gearbeitet". Sehe ich das richtig? Es ist noch keine Multi-Combo dabei?  Ich glaube ich muss mal ein bisschen im Keller wühlen gehen


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. März 2021)

Henry Dann hast du nicht richtig geschaut.


----------



## Henry (11. März 2021)

Da, Tatsache... S.20 #391 

Auf dem verkleinertem Bild habe ich darin keine Multi gesehen. Schande über mein Haupt und sorry  Der Verstand und das trübe Auge haben einfach eine Statio draus gemacht...

Gehe trotzdem wühlen im Keller


----------



## rhinefisher (11. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genieß' die Zweifel, noch ziemlich genau 29430 Minuten lang.


Ernsthaft - wer gute Chancen haben möchte, der muß sich auf die kleineren Arten konzentrieren.
Deshalb wären 25gr wohl besser als 50.
Tikey0815 liegt für mich mit seiner Combo ganz weit vorne....
Aber will ich wirklich die Sumo Mini Spin an den Start bringen..??
Das wäre ja wie mit einem Ferrari beim Opel Cup.....


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wäre ja wie mit einem Ferrari beim Opel Cup.....


gut das du nicht die Formel 1 als Beispiel genommen hast, dann wärst du ganz weit hinten


----------



## Henry (11. März 2021)

Na gut. Dann gibt's hier meine offizielle Anmeldung  

Rute: Sportex Turbo Trigger 3m 15-55g
Rolle: ABU Ambassadeur 5501-C3







Leider viel zu selten genutzt das gute Stück, da kommt die OCC gerade recht.  Ein paar Posen und Blei konnte ich auch noch finden


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Na gut. Dann gibt's hier meine offizielle Anmeldung


----------



## Bilch (11. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine Frau findet die ja ganz toll - aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne was Leichteres...


Frauen mögen es hart


----------



## Forelle74 (11. März 2021)

Hallo
Mich würde mal eure Einschätzung interessieren was ihr so denkt wieviel Arten ihr zusammen bringt. 
Keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung ,nur just vor Fun.
Irgendwer hat mal was vonn 30 möglichen Arten geschrieben .  
Dazu müsste man auch noch wissen was genau unterteilt ist.
Möglich wären ja zb. Auch Zeilen Karpfen, Schuppen und Spiegel Karpfen usw...

Bei mir sind 16 Arten die ich mal so pi mal Daumen locker zusammen bringen müsste. 
Warscheinlich läuft es in der Praxis wohl anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Möglich wären ja zb. Auch Zeilen Karpfen, Schuppen und Spiegel Karpfen usw...



Cyprinus carpio heißt die Art.
Beschuppungsformen stellen keine Art dar.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cyprinus carpio heißt die Art.
> Beschuppungsformen stellen keine Art dar.


Okay,macht Sinn.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zum zeigen bestimmt nur ein Hering, Rotauge und eine Forelle


reicht doch


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde mal eure Einschätzung interessieren was ihr so denkt wieviel Arten ihr zusammen bringt.
> Keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung ,nur just vor Fun.
> Irgendwer hat mal was vonn 30 möglichen Arten geschrieben .
> ...


Gute Frage, Schwierige Frage. In meiner Region gibts ne grosse Zahl an FIscharten, im Grunde den ganzen Bestand Mitteleuropas.
Aber:  Da kommts natürlich auf Zeit, Gelegenheit und Erfahrung an. Für viele ist z.B. der Zander ein alltäglicher FIsch. Für mich ist er ein
Buch mit sieben SIegeln.
Ich hab grob drei Kategorien von Fischen:
1) Meine alten bekannten und verbreiteten FIsche, die könnte ich an einem Tag fast schon zusammenbringen (vergesst nicht, Grösse ist irrelevant,
Spezies zählt)
2) FIsche die ich selten fange, aber ziemlich genau weiss, wie und wo ich die Sache angehen muss. Ich würd sie als "müßte eigentlich klappen" klassifizieren
3) FIsche die es hier gibt, aber ich keine Ahnung habe, wie und wo ich mit einiger Aussicht ich ihnen nachstellen könnte, also eher "theoretisch möglich"
Eine 4. Kategorie, wären Spezies, die in meiner Region nicht vorkommen, Beispiele wären Seefische, die seltsamen kleinen Znaderverwandten der Donau
oder Nasige Weissfische, Mit all diesen werde ich aber keine Zeit verbringen.

1 ist ne Handvoll Arten, die jeder hier an einem guten Nachmittag hat. 2 ist der größte Posten, und erfordert am meisten Zeit- Hier liegt das meiste Potential 3werd ich kaum verfolgen, da die Zeit begrenzt ist und ich sie besser in Arten der Gruppe 2 investieren sollte 4ist ebenfalls nicht auf meinem Schirm.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 16 Arten die ich mal so pi mal Daumen locker zusammen bringen müsste.


ich könnte nur hier ums eck auf 11 kommen mit viel glück auf 13

PS. habe gerade gesehen das bei uns im April 100kg Forellen eingesetzt werden, wenn Meister Esox mir eine übrig lässt steht 1 Fisch mehr auf meiner Karte


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cyprinus carpio heißt die Art.
> Beschuppungsformen stellen keine Art dar.


ganz genau


----------



## Henry (11. März 2021)

Mein Angstgegner ist die Grundel. Um den Rest mache ich mir keine Sorgen 

Der Plan ist, mit der kleinstmöglichen Art zu beginnen und dann diese immer der Reihe nach als Köderfisch für die nächste Art zu verwenden.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich könnte nur hier ums eck auf 11 kommen mit viel glück auf 13


genau soviele sind es bei mir auch. Rest muß der Urlaub und Fahrten an die Weser bei Bodenwerder bringen.


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

Denke nicht, dass ich über 15 komme. Wenn überhaupt. 
Aal
Rotauge 
Brasse
Güster 
Grundel
Nase
Barsch 
Zander
Barbe
Spiegelkarpfen, mit viel Glück auch n Schuppi
Ükel
Aland
Rapfen 
Das sind die Arten, von denen ich definitiv weiß, wo sie wohnen.



Döbel wird schwierig und Rotfeder genauso
Kaulbarsch wäre noch möglich. 
Eine Schleie hab ich noch im Auge und wäre für mich der absolute Highlight Fisch. An dem angepeilten Gewässer dafür sind auch Hecht und Wels ansässig, aber dafür werd ich da zu selten sein.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass ich über 15 komme. Wenn überhaupt.
> Aal
> Rotauge
> Brasse
> ...


Döbel Hecht und Schleie würde ich im Tausch gegen Aland Rapfen und Barbe anbieten, Essen ist ja umme ecke


----------



## Finke20 (11. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Finke20 und @rippi, ihr müsstet bitte noch Eure Combos nennen um die Anmeldung abzuschliessen.


Hallo Minimax, ich habe es im Blick , ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung.
Sollte diese nicht rechtzeitig eintreffen, wird am 31.03. eine Alternative angemeldet .


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Döbel Hecht und Schleie würde ich im Tausch gegen Aland Rapfen und Barbe anbieten, Essen ist ja umme ecke


Über den OCC Deal werden wir noch sprechen müssen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. März 2021)

Ich habe mir auch schon eine Liste zurechtgelegt 
Also auf 13 sollte ich auf jeden Fall kommen (wenn nichts großartiges dazwischenkommt).
Dann hab ich noch ein paar Geheimtipps bzw. kenn ich Gewässer wo man Sonnenbarsche oder Katzenwelse fängt. Wenns passt, werd ichs dort mit einer Tageskarte versuchen

Manche Anderen sind für mich wahrscheinlich aussichtslos.


----------



## el.Lucio (11. März 2021)

Ich bin froh wenn ich zeitmäßig 10 Arten zusammen bekomme. Ich denke als erstes werd ich gezielt auf Bafo gehen und dann mal schauen was dabei noch so hängen bleibt.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. März 2021)

Mein Ziel wären 30!
Das bedeutet, wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, komme ich auf knapp 10......


----------



## Forelle74 (11. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass ich über 15 komme. Wenn überhaupt.
> Aal
> Rotauge
> Brasse
> ...


Sogar mit Liste  
Interessant finde ich wie doch unterschiedlich die Erwartungen sind. 
Bei mir würde es in etwa so aussehen. 
Fangbarkeit von oben nach unten.
Die ersten 11 müssten gut machbar sein.
Danach wird es schwieriger.
Die in Klammern sind vorhanden hab aber in unseren Gewässern noch keine dieser Art gefangen. 
Allerdings auch nicht gezielt drauf geangelt.

[ ] Karpfen
[ ] Rotauge
[ ] Rotfeder
[ ] Barsch
[ ] Aitel
[ ] Bachforelle
[ ] Saibling
[ ] Regenbogen Forelle
[ ] Hecht
[ ] Brachse
[ ] Laube
[ ] Schleie
[ ] Güster
[ ]( Nase)
[ ] (Barbe)
[ ] Schneider
[ ] (Schied)
[ ] (Hasel)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2021)

mal sehen, wie viele ich so aus dem Stegreif zusammen bekomme:

Kein Problem sollten sein:
Karpfen
Zander
Hecht
Barsch
Kaulbarsch
Rotauge
Rotfeder
Brachse
Güster
Rapfen
Aal
Waller
Ukelei

Bisschen komplizierter, aber durchaus machbar an unseren Gewässern:
Döbel
Schleie
Gründling
Giebel

Forellenartiges gibts hier leider gar nicht. Aber wenn ich die Arten oben alle ans Band bekommen sollte, wäre das schon was


----------



## Gert-Show (11. März 2021)

Ei ei ei, da ist man 2 Stunden nicht online und schon werden die Pfründe abgesteckt...ich geh einfach jeden Tag angeln und poste dann die Fangbilder!


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. März 2021)

Wenn ihr es drauf anlegt... schlag ich euch alle.   Ok, mit dem Lebenslangen Hausverbot werde ich klarkommen müssen. 
Geomar


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2021)

Ich mach es nur nebenbei bei Aalangeln und kein bisschen mehr...Zwei/drei oder vielleicht vier Arten bei Köderfischangeln sollten ohne Anstrengung drin sein sowie der Aal und die Grundel werden es sein...Wenn ich dann noch Bock auf mehr habe, kommt der Barsch und Zander dazu...Mit weiteren Beifang könnte noch ne Brasse oder eine weitere Art dazukommen... Für Aland, Döbel, Hecht, Forelle, Rapfen und weitere Weißfische müsste ich extra Runden drehen, was ich aber nicht machen werde... Meine Combo wird eine von meinen Grundangeln auf Aal sein, die ich dann zum Köderfischfang mal ab und zu mit Pose bestücken werde...Alles was dran hängen bleibt wird hier gemeldet ohne groß tralala... Sollte mir die rote Laterne drohen, kommt da kurz ein  Gummifisch für den Barsch und Zander dran ...
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinen 5-6 Arten nicht um die Abgabe der roten Laterne wie z. Z. Schalke kämpfen muss...
Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund um hier etwas mitzumischen und mein Senf dazuzugeben ...
Bin jetzt schon neugierig wer die Sache als Herausforderung sieht und wer, sowie wieviele oben um den Thron kämpfen werden...
Wünsche mir ein spannenden Kampf mit vielen Arten an der Spitze sowie sehr viel Spaß an der Sache....
Allen ein Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo Minimax, ich habe es im Blick , ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung.
> Sollte diese nicht rechtzeitig eintreffen, wird am 31.03. eine Alternative angemeldet .


coole Sache Finconario, wann immer Du willst.  Andal hats gesagt: Angemeldet ist, wer sich bis zum 1.4. mit einer verbindlichen Combo im Bild hier vorstellt. Isso.


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon neugierig wer die Sache als Herausforderung sieht und wer, sowie wieviele oben um den Thron kämpfen werden...
> Wünsche mir ein spannenden Kampf mit vielen Arten an der Spitze sowie sehr viel Spaß an der Sache....


Also eine Herausforderung wird es für uns schon, zumindest öfter mal ans Wasser zu kommen.

Toll finde ich auch die ganzen Listen, die sich viele zurechtgelegt haben. Sieht man mal, welche Arten überall vorkommen und welche doch sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Aber es fehlen auch einige, die ich mir noch so als "Kann" Option ohne große Chancen notiert habe, wie z.B. Rußnase oder Graskarpfen.


----------



## Henry (12. März 2021)

Meine Must-Have-Liste:

-Hecht

Der Rest ist verhandelbar 


Der Ablauf schaut dann höchstwahrscheinlich in etwa so aus...

April: Vier Wochen Warten bis die Schonzeit zu Ende ist. Nebenbei Ostereier wie Fische anmalen und den Unmut der Familie ertragen, wenn ich sie in den Osterstrauch hänge. (Meine Camouflage-Eier vom letzten Jahr kamen ähnlich schlecht an... komisch.)

Anfang Mai: Den Saisonstart verschlafen. Am Wochenende stehe ich doch nicht so früh auf. Ne ne ne. Ist ja noch genug Zeit.
Mitte Mai: Ähnliche Ansichten wie Anfang Mai. Hinzu kommt der Versuch sich selbst zu rechtfertigen: "Das Wasser ist eh noch viel zu kalt."
Ende Mai: So langsam habe ich alle Wobbler mühevoll aus den letzten Ecken des dunklen Kellers geklaubt und zumindest schon mal die Drillinge kontrolliert.

Anfang Juni: Ein Plan für's Wochenende wird geschmiedet. Welche Gewässer werden angefahren? Welche Köder eingepackt? Die Wahl der Combo fällt glücklicherweise ja weg - das hätte mir sonst wieder Unmengen an Zeit geraubt.
Mitte Juni: Die Ausrüstung hat den Weg ins Auto gefunden. Ich bin voller Zuversicht. Jetzt geht's los.
Ende Juni: Erster Angeltag. Herrlich abgeschneidert. Egal. Das Wetter war schön und ausnahmsweise mal kein Köderverlust.

Anfang Juli: Tagsüber ist's mir eindeutig zu warm zum angeln. Abends wird gegrillt. Danach fahre ich aber los. Ehrenwort. Der innere Schweinehund schmatzt genüsslich seine Bratwurst und nach dem 3. Bier schlafe ich auf dem Sofa ein.
Mitte Juli: Mittlerweile macht sich Unmut breit. Zweifel an der Wahl der richtigen Kombo verderben mir den Spaß. Ich werde von Tag zu Tag übelgelaunter.
Ende Juli: Noch vier Wochen. Jetzt aber Gas geben. 1. Vorsatz: jeden Tag nach der Arbeit für mindestens ein, zwei Stündchen los. 2. Vorsatz: Kein Bier und Bratwurst mehr einkaufen.

Anfang August: Zwei Mal die Woche fahre ich nach Feierabend zum fischen. Nach einer Woche kann ich den Hecht, Rotauge und Barsch von der Liste streichen. Das späte Zubettgehen macht sich langsam bemerkbar und der Tag auf Arbeit zieht sich.
Mitte August: Ich bin platt. Angeln entspannt kolossal. Meine Truck Stop CD fliegt auf dem Weg zum Weiher aus dem Autofenster.
Ende August: Der Kofferraum meines Auto sieht aus wie der Grabbeltisch im Angelladen. Auf 1qm vermischen sich allerlei Utensilien zum Beangeln ALLER einheimischen Süßwasserfische. Beim Durchwühlen ramme ich mir die Ködernadel unter den Fingernagel, Ein Drilling Größe 1/0 durchbohrt den kleinen Finger der rechten Hand und bleibt, als ich sie zurückziehe am Kofferraumteppich der Innenverkleidung hängen. Blöderweise steckt das Taschenmesser in der rechten Hosentasche. Mit der Seitenverkleidung auf dem Schoß und mit im 1. Gang laut aufheulendem Motor fahre ich beim Krankenhaus vor und sitze kurz darauf in voller Montur in der Notaufnahme und muss die Blicke der Anderen ertragen. Kurz bevor ich aufgerufen werde fasse ich einen Entschluss:

OCC 2022 ich komme


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. März 2021)

Werter Andal, ich habe schon oft den Kopf bezüglich so mancher Zeile von Dir geschüttelt.
Nun hoffe ich, dies bald erneut tun zu können und Du dich hier bei bester Gesundheit wieder austoben kannst.

Beste Genesungswünsche!


----------



## skyduck (12. März 2021)

Andal  auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur baldigen Genesung und in Hoffnung bald wieder von dir zu lesen. Deine konstante Präsenz und Offenheit  im Forum hat mich seinerzeit dazu bewogen mich hier mehr zu beteiligen. 

LG Dirk


----------



## skyduck (12. März 2021)

Und hier auch noch einmal die konkrete Vorstellung meiner Combo:

*Rute *
Browning Sphere Feeder L, 3,30m, WG bis 70g
Spitzen in 0,75_1_1,5 _2 0 und 3 0z

*Rolle*
Browning Sphere MgTi 930
0,18 Mono Schnur Ersatzspule mit 0,12 Geflecht

anbei in visuell


----------



## Moringotho (12. März 2021)

sers,

habs vollbracht!

Silstar PowerWind Carp 12ft, 1 3/4lbs mit einer DAM Quick Finessa III 330 FS.

hatte zwar kurz noch überlegt eine meiner 3-teiligen andys oder die stalker zu nehmen, waren mir aber zu schwer (2 1/4ls+ wären da die auswahl gewesen) für leichtere posen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. März 2021)

Kann man an der Combo eigentlich noch was verändern?


----------



## rhinefisher (13. März 2021)

Klar - bis zum Start geht alles.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klar - bis zum Start geht alles.. .



Bis zu welchem Datum müssen eigentlich die gewählten Bremskrafteinstellungen durchgegeben werden und wann
kommt im Anschluss der Offizielle zum Verplomben der Bremsen vorbei?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2021)

So hier mal ne neue Lieferung Haken.
Nur exklusiv für den OCC  .


----------



## Henry (13. März 2021)

Siehste. Das fehlt mir noch. Habe Drillinge genug, aber kein einzigen Friedfischhaken. Ist einfach zu lange her, dass ich das mal gebraucht hätte. Zum Glück kann ich im Lädchen wieder einkaufen. 

Montag gleich mal einen Termin dafür machen. Und für Dienstag auch einen. Und für...


----------



## Jason (13. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Habe Drillinge genug, aber kein einzigen Friedfischhaken.


Ach so, deswegen trifft man dich nicht im Ükel an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (13. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So hier mal ne neue Lieferung Haken.
> Nur exklusiv für den OCC  .
> Anhang anzeigen 368728



Streber....


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. März 2021)

Wie jetzt? Friedfische zählen auch? Ich dachte nur Räucher/ Essbare Fische


----------



## Finke20 (14. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Friedfische zählen auch? Ich dachte nur Räucher/ Essbare Fische


Jan_Cux ja jeder Fisch zählt  und egal ob Stichling von 3 cm oder Wels von 230 cm.
Was noch wichtig ist, egal ob der Wels 15 cm oder 230 cm ist, er wird mit einem Punkt gewertet.
Deshalb wird es aus meiner Sicht, auf die kleinen Fischarten ankommen, auf die man sonst nicht gezielt angelt.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. März 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Deshalb wir es aus meiner Sicht, auf die kleinen Fischarten ankommen, auf die man sonst nicht gezielt angelt.



Und deshalb hier meine vorraussichtlich endgültige Combo.
DAM Sumo Mini Spin, 4000er Stradic und 12er Fireline....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Dann wünsche ich allen hier viel Spaß & Erfolg und hoffe dass Andal bald wieder die Rennleitung übernimmt.


----------



## Skott (14. März 2021)

Danke Bankside Dreamer , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sollten doch heute neue Nachrichten bzgl. seiner Genesung kommen...
Hoffen wir alle, dass sie positiv sind!


----------



## Henry (14. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ach so, deswegen trifft man dich nicht im Ükel an.
> 
> Gruß Jason



 So ändern sich die Gewohnheiten. Ist schon lange her, dass ich auf Friedfische angeln war. Habe dann irgenwann mal den Großteil des Kleinkrams verschenkt und alle gebundenen Haken hatten zum Teil noch D-Mark Preise und waren dann irgenwann unbrauchbar. Nun war ich auch schon fast zwei Jahre nicht mehr fischen. Aber die OCC hat mir doch wieder Lust drauf gemacht und nun wird alles reanimiert. 

Erschwerend kommt der Umstand hinzu, dass ich in diesem Jahr in für mich völlig unbekannten Gewässern fischen werde. Aber was wäre das Leben ohne Herausforderungen?

Besonders freu ick mir auf das Trotting mit der Multi


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Siehste. Das fehlt mir noch. Habe Drillinge genug, aber kein einzigen Friedfischhaken. Ist einfach zu lange her, dass ich das mal gebraucht hätte. Zum Glück kann ich im Lädchen wieder einkaufen.
> 
> Montag gleich mal einen Termin dafür machen. Und für Dienstag auch einen. Und für...


So ähnlich gings mir auch.
Hab zwar einiges,aber dann doch nicht so ganz fürs feine Friedfischen.
Ich binde auch selber gerne Vorfächer, aber bei so fummeligem Zeugs wirds bei mir schwierig  .


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Streber....


So weiter geht's mit der Streberei.
Nubsi Boxen sind prall gefüllt.
Feine Posen aufgefüllt.
Rolle frisch befüllt.
Rute poliert.
Und spezial Posen für den OCC in Arbeit.
Die dauern aber noch etwas.
Aber seht selbst:

















Grüße Michi


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

skyduck schrieb:


> Und hier auch noch einmal die konkrete Vorstellung meiner Combo:





Moringotho schrieb:


> habs vollbracht!



EInträge ergänzt 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und deshalb hier meine vorraussichtlich endgültige Combo.


Eintrag geändert 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich allen hier viel Spaß & Erfolg und hoffe dass Andal bald wieder die Rennleitung übernimmt.


Absolut, ich finde, das ist die Voraussetzung für den Startschuss, und hoffe, the Man who can ist auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und spezial Posen für den OCC in Arbeit.
> Die dauern aber noch etwas.
> Aber seht selbst:
> Anhang anzeigen 368776



Noch ein Posenbastler, prima! 
Dann lasse zu gegebener Zeit mal etwas sehen, die beiden Rohlinge schauen jedenfalls schon sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch ein Posenbastler, prima!
> Dann lasse zu gegebener Zeit mal etwas sehen, die beiden Rohlinge schauen jedenfalls schon sehr vielversprechend aus.


Ja,mach ich.
Früher hab ich mehr gemacht.
Ab und zu hab ich schon was  im Posenbau Thread gepostet.
Jetz hab ich wieder mehr Zeit.
Es macht so Spaß mit was selbstgebautem zu Fischen und auch Fangen.
Diese wären für den kleinen Fluss um etwas näher unter die Büsche zu kommen.
Ich poste dann den Werdegang im Posenbau Thread.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2021)

Ich hab mich hinsichtlich der Combo noch mal umentschieden. Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, werde ich mich wohl für den Wettstreit....äh sorry...die wissenschaftliche Erhebung natürlich...auf die Rute verlassen, die seit Jahren mein wohl allroundigster Begleiter und eigentlich immer mit dabei ist, wenn es um Ansitzen geht. 

Das wäre dann eine restaurierte DAM Speedcast 80 mit 40-80 Gramm WG und einer Länge von 3,30. Das Teil hat schon alles gefangen, was hier bei uns Flossen trägt und ist absolut OCC erprobt. Dazu kommt eine nagelneue Slammer 260 und 30er Mono.


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hinsichtlich der Combo noch mal umentschieden.


Herrje, ist das die OCC oder 1, 2 oder 3? Michael Schanze seh ich hier aber nirgendwo. 

Alles klar, ich trags um


----------



## Henry (14. März 2021)

Extra Posen für die OCC bauen finde ich klasse. So viel Enthusiasmus muss doch mit ein paar schönen Fischen belohnt werden.

Bin stark am überlegen einen OCC-Wobbler zu bauen, mit dem man von Aland bis Zander alle räuberisch lebenden Fische fangen kann. Sozusagen die Blechpeitsche unter den Wobblern.


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. März 2021)

Da mach ich gerne mit, Rute und Rolle muß ich noch raussuchen. Hab von beidem um die 20 Stk.


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Da mach ich gerne mit, Rute und Rolle muß ich noch raussuchen. Hab von beidem um die 20 Stk.


man hast du es gut, da müsstest du ja nicht länger als 10min brauchen für die Auswahl deiner Combo


----------



## Skott (15. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kurz mal etwas Off-Topic !
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
> Da ich ihn heute nicht erreichen konnte, habe ich etwas rumtelefoniert und ihn gefunden.
> ...


arce75 : Gibt es neue Infos zu Andal ?


----------



## Slappy (15. März 2021)

Irnedwie musste ich gerade an die OCC denken. Wer geht soweit wie in Minute 24???


----------



## rhinefisher (15. März 2021)

Da ich dafür bekannt bin, selbst in Aquarien zu angeln, wurden Gartenteiche, Aquarien und Fischzuchten explizit ausgeschlossen....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Irnedwie musste ich gerade an die OCC denken. Wer geht soweit wie in Minute 24???



Neulich in einer Zoohandlung, irgendwo in Deutschland...


_*"Schauen Sie! Eines Ihrer Meerschweinchen ist gerade ausgebüxt. Schnell, da drüben läuft es!"*_
*platsch* *zock* *freu* 

_*"Nein, nicht dort müssen Sie suchen. Ich glaube es ist ins Lager gelaufen."*_

*weiterzock* *freu* 

_*"Wie, nicht gefunden!? Komisch? Wiedersehen!"*_

*wassergefüllte Plastikbeutel hinter dem Rücken versteck* *innerlich jubel* 


*Später beim Kassensturz...*

*grabbel* *plätscher*

1x Skalar = 1 Punkt
1x Diskusfisch = 1 Punkt
1x Buntbarsch = 1 Punkt
1x Antennenwels = 1 Punkt
15 bis 30 Guppies = 1 Punkt


----------



## rustaweli (15. März 2021)

Auch von mir an der Stelle die besten Genesungswünsche an Andal!


----------



## Gert-Show (15. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Neulich in einer Zoohandlung, irgendwo in Deutschland...
> 
> 
> _*"Schauen Sie! Eines Ihrer Meerschweinchen ist gerade ausgebüxt. Schnell, da drüben läuft es!"*_
> ...


Ich plädiere dafür, dass beim Fang dieser Arten nicht nur ein Foto mit Fang und Kombo zu posten ist, sondern auch eine beigefügte eidesstattliche Versicherung von Horst Hennings, dass dieser Fisch regulär innerhalb der Laufzeit der OCC sowie nicht quergehakt gefangen wurde und (natürlich aufgerundet) die gültigen regionalen Mindestmaße eingehalten sind.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> man hast du es gut, da müsstest du ja nicht länger als 10min brauchen für die Auswahl deiner Combo


Man brauch halt für jedes Gewässer und jede Fischart, sowie jede Angelart verschiede und passende Ausrüstung.
OCC ist back to the Roots für mich.^^ Hatte früher nur ne Forellen Teleskop Stippe mit Alu Rolle vom Opa, hab damit auf alles geangelt, selbst Pilken klappte vom Kutter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Man brauch halt für jedes Gewässer und jede Fischart, sowie jede Angelart verschiede und passende Ausrüstung.
> OCC ist back to the Roots für mich.^^ Hatte früher nur ne Forellen Teleskop Stippe mit Alu Rolle vom Opa, hab damit auf alles geangelt, selbst Pilken klappte vom Kutter.


was fürn Quatsch,
das ist Allround!   back to the Roots ist Coryllus Avelana.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Coryllus Avelana


Was hat denn ein Hasel Strauch mit Angeln zu tun?
Das "back to the Roots" war ja auf meine Angelanfänge bezogen.^^
Jetzt bin ich ja auf fast alles spezialisiert, allerdings fange ich gefühlt weniger, als vorher.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein Hasel Strauch mit Angeln zu tun?
> Das "back to the Roots" war ja auf meine Angelanfänge bezogen.^^
> Jetzt bin ich ja auf fast alles spezialisiert, allerdings fange ich gefühlt weniger, als vorher.


ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
In meiner Generation fing das Angeln häufig mit einer Haselnussrute an.
Das Geld für richtige Angeln hatten längst nicht alle.
Ich empfehle dir mal den Trööt: womit wir vor 40 - 50 Jahren fischten

_womit_ _wir_ _vor_ 40-50 Jahren fischten​


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2021)

leider hält so eine Haselnussrute nur ein paar Tage. Sobald sie zu trocken wird, bricht sie.
Ich hätte mich tatsächlich damit hier angemeldet, aber sie hält nicht durch und eine neue Rute schneiden geht ja nicht.
In meiner Jugend fing ich in der Barbenregion alle möglichen Fischarten damit, sogar Hechte.
Schließlich beißen die Fische nicht auf die Rute, sondern auf den mit ihr präsentierten Köder.


----------



## Henry (16. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein Hasel Strauch mit Angeln zu tun?
> Das "back to the Roots" war ja auf meine Angelanfänge bezogen.^^
> Jetzt bin ich ja auf fast alles spezialisiert, allerdings fange ich gefühlt weniger, als vorher.



Als Leidensgenosse hast du mein Mitgefühl.    Als ich vor einigen Jahren nach dreimaligem Laufen mit dem Trolley immer noch nicht alles für zwei Nächte am Wasser hatte, musste ich einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Habe dann ratzeputz leer geräumt und nur behalten, was unbedingt musste. Mittlerweile sieht's schlimmer als vorher aus im Keller. Der Gedanke, als Spinnangler braucht man ja eigentlich weniger als der Ansitzangler war im Ansatz so schlecht nicht, nur haut das bei mir irgendwie nicht hin und plötzlich ertappt man sich dabei, wie man 20kg Köder mit zum Spinnfischen nimmt. Gar nicht gut.

Der Umstand, dass ich dann mittendrinn auch noch mit Köder- und Rutenbau angefangen habe, tut den Rest dazu. Die OCC ist da höchstwahrscheinlich der Anfang vom (erneuten) Ende meines Sammelsuriums und  wird sich letztendlich im hiesigen Marktplatz zeigen. 





























Und dann dröhnen mir plötzlich um 6 Uhr morgens Sonny & Cher aus dem Radiowecker entgegen und alles fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. März 2021)

Habe zwar erst jetzt den Weg in den Thread gefunden, aber sofort für gut befunden  Wissenschaftliche Erhebungen mit einer Menge Spaß gefallen mir. Beim Blick auf die kommenden Monate werde ich mich auf die meist friedlichen Flossenträger beschränken. Also, Andal, ich bin mit folgender Combo dabei:

Rute: Daiwa Power Mesh Osprey-S, 3,65 Meter, 5 bis 30 Gramm
Rolle: TiCA Sportera 
Schnur: 0,28er "Prologic-irgendwas"

Allseits frohes Fangen!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (18. März 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei. Aber erst mal gute Besserung Andal

Ich habe lange überlegt, was für eine Combo sich für die meisten Fischarten eignet. Schließlich ist es als Rute die Zeck Peak JG1 mit einer Länge von 2,70 Metern und einem Wurfgewicht von 15 bis 50 Gramm geworden. Als Rolle kommt eine Daiwa Caldia LT 4000D-CXH an die Rute, auf der sich erst mal 0,15er Geflochtene befindet.

Ich hoffe, mit dieser Rute sowohl die gängigen Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Meerforelle & Co zu fangen wie auch Friedfische, für die die Rute allerdings nicht so optimal ist. Aber einen Brassen, Rotaugen oder auch Schleien werde ich damit vielleicht überlisten können. Auch Hering, Dorsch, Plattfisch oder Aal stehen auf der Zielfischliste. Was ich am Ende alles über den Kescher führe, hängt von etwas Glück und der zur Verfügung stehenden Angelzeit ab.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was Ihr so alles fangt

Liebe Grüße aus Kiel
Jesco


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. März 2021)

*One Combo Challenge !*


Hierzu gibt es mittlerweile so viele Ideen, Anregungen und Erwartungen, dass man kaum noch durchblickt.
Bei der Überlegung mit einer „normalen“ Combo zu starten, beschleicht einem ja schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen.  

Fallen da doch ständig Begriffe wie:

Back to the Roots - Oldschool – Oldtimer – Antiquität – Historie-Challenge, Außenseiter-Chance – Grasrute – Haselnussrute - Gespließte – Glasfaser – Achsrolle - Baitcaster – Kapselrolle – Wenderolle – Multirolle – Centrepin, etc. 

Geschenkt gilt nicht, Trödel auch nicht aber mehr als 40€ oh weh oh weh, welch Schande! 

Dazu werden dann noch Sonderpreise ausgelobt und einen Gewinner der Herzen gibt es eh schon. 

*Hallo, geht's noch! Fast hättet Ihr mich gehabt und ich wäre hiermit angetreten. *





Dann beschlich mich aber das ungute Gefühl, disqualifiziert zu werden, weil ich keine Rolle verwende. 

Nun stehe ich mit meinen Überlegungen wieder am Anfang.  Danke dafür! 



Na gut, ganz so tragisch ist es nicht. Ich habe bereits eine neue Idee. Es wird modern und dennoch bin ich, wenn ich nichts überlesen habe, 
eventuell der Einzige, der mit solch einer Rute an den Start gehen wird.


----------



## Minimax (18. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> *Wissenschaftliche Erhebung*en mit einer Menge Spaß gefallen mir.


Das kann man nicht oft genug betonen.



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.



Mahlzeit, Jungs. Eure Combos sind vermerkt


----------



## Minimax (18. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *One Combo Challenge !*
> 
> 
> Hierzu gibt es mittlerweile so viele Ideen, Anregungen und Erwartungen, dass man kaum noch durchblickt.
> Bei der Überlegung mit einer „normalen“ Combo zu starten, beschleicht einem ja schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen.


Der Eindruck täuscht. Die grosse Mehrheit tritt mit modernem Gerät der mittleren Preisklasse an, dem deutlich der Charakter als methodisch und zielfischtechnisch breit aufgestellte Allroundcombos anzusehen ist.
Andal hat ja auch klar geschrieben, das da erlaubt ist was gefällt, also keine Hemmungen hinsichtlich Deiner Auswahl


----------



## Minimax (18. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *One Combo Challenge !*
> 
> Dazu werden dann noch Sonderpreise ausgelobt und einen Gewinner der Herzen gibt es eh schon.


Auch das täuscht: Einige nette Boardies haben _spontan_ lediglich _Erinnerungsgeschenke_ an a_usgewählte Teilnehmer_ dieser _wissenschaftlichen Erhebung_ in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na gut, ganz so tragisch ist es nicht. Ich habe bereits eine neue Idee. Es wird modern und dennoch bin ich, wenn ich nichts überlesen habe,
> eventuell der Einzige, der mit solch einer Rute an den Start gehen wird.


Dann bist du der Gewinner der Outsider-Rod-Challenge.

Die Teilnehmerliste füllt sich erfreulich, was die Aussagekraft der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung doch merklich erhöht.

Etwas betrübt bin ich aber dennoch, da noch nichts (positiv) Neues über unseren TE bekannt wurde. Ich hege die stille Hoffnung, bis zum offiziellen Start gute Nachrichten über Andal lesen zu können.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Eindruck täuscht. Die grosse Mehrheit tritt mit modernem Gerät der mittleren Preisklasse an, dem deutlich der Charakter als methodisch und zielfischtechnisch breit aufgestellte Allroundcombos anzusehen ist.
> Andal hat ja auch klar geschrieben, das da erlaubt ist was gefällt, also keine Hemmungen hinsichtlich Deiner Auswahl





Minimax schrieb:


> Auch das täuscht: Einige nette Boardies haben _spontan_ lediglich _Erinnerungsgeschenke_ an a_usgewählte Teilnehmer_ dieser _wissenschaftlichen Erhebung_ in Aussicht gestellt.


Ach werter Mimimax,

ich bin Skorpion, also lass mich doch bitte mal ein bisschen frotzeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ich bin Skorpion, also lass mich doch bitte mal ein bisschen frotzeln.



Nixda!
Erstmal anmelden zur OCC, bitte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kurz mal etwas Off-Topic !
> 
> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Andal telefoniert und es ging ihm nicht gut.
> Da ich ihn heute nicht erreichen konnte, habe ich etwas rumtelefoniert und ihn gefunden.
> ...



Hallo Reiner,
gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (19. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner,
> gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


Hallo zusammen, ich soll Euch von Andal recht herzlich für die ganzen Genesungswünsche danken.
Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut.
Leider ist noch nicht abzusehen, wann er wieder online sein wird oder kann.
(Bitte habt Verständnis, dass ich hier ohne Andals Einverständnis nichts genaueres über seinen Krankheitszustand öffentlich bekannt gebe.)

Sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe, werde ich Euch berichten.

Beste Grüße
Reiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

Danke dir!


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Nochmal beste Grüße und Genesungswünsche an Andal arce75


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Hier noch meine Combo mit Bild
Rolle ohne Schnur, denn Angelladen hat noch zu
3 Spitzen mit 1oz, 1,5 oz und eine gekürzte 2oz
Mit der gekürzten 2oz dürfte Spinnfischen möglich sein. 
Eine Spitze mit 3oz wird noch geordert.


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Mal ne Frage zum Durchmesser. 
Wenn ich mir eine 2,8mm Spitze bestelle, und es müssten aber 2,5mm sein, kann ich da zur Not etwas mit feinem Schmiergelpapier anpassen? 
Hab leider nicht das geeignete Messwerkzeug und aus der Rutenserie gibt's wohl keine Original Ersatzspitzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

Kannst du machen. Ist aber schwierig.
Es gibt doch E-Spitzen in fast allen Durchmessern zu kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

Hier zB welche mit 2,5mm Duchmesser:





__





						SENSAS SPITZE BLACK ARROW 300 Carbon, Ersatzspitzen 2.5mm
					

SENSAS SPITZE BLACK ARROW 300 Carbon, Ersatzspitzen 2.5mm: Sensas Originalspitze zur Black Arrow 300 mit 2.5mm Symbolfoto von Feederspitzen Ersatzspitzen aus Carbonfiber zur Sensas Black Arrow 300 Serie  mit 2.5mm Durchmesser: Zur Auswahl stehen: 1.0oz Carbonfiber - verfügbar erst ab Oktober...




					shop.matchanglershop.de
				








__





						SENSAS SPITZE BLACK ARROW 300 Glasfiber, Ersatzspitzen 2.5mm
					

SENSAS SPITZE BLACK ARROW 300 Glasfiber, Ersatzspitzen 2.5mm: Sensas Originalspitze zur Black Arrow 300 mit 2.5mm Symbolfoto von Feederspitzen Ersatzspitzen aus Glasfiber zur Sensas Black Arrow Serie 300  mit 2.5mm Durchmesser: Zur Auswahl stehen: 0.5oz Glasfiber - lagernd 0.75oz Glasfiber - 1...




					shop.matchanglershop.de
				




Da gibt es auch Spitzen mit anderen Durchmessern.


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du machen. Ist aber schwierig.
> Es gibt doch E-Spitzen in fast allen Durchmessern zu kaufen.


Ich kann den Durchmesser nicht genau bestimmen mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln. 
Meine es sind 2,8
Dafür extra eine Schieblehre kaufen. 
2 Spitzen mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern bestellen und die unpassende retour? 
Da komm ich mir vor wie die Tussies die sich Klamotten in 3 verschiedenen Größen bestellen.   

Auf der Seite bin ich grad Professor Tinca


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

Kennst du niemanden der einen Messschieber besitzt?
Ansonsten geh doch mit der Spitze in den Baumarkt. Da liegen Messschieber rum.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (20. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Durchmesser.
> Wenn ich mir eine 2,8mm Spitze bestelle, und es müssten aber 2,5mm sein, kann ich da zur Not etwas mit feinem Schmiergelpapier anpassen?
> Hab leider nicht das geeignete Messwerkzeug und aus der Rutenserie gibt's wohl keine Original Ersatzspitzen.


Wie Professor Tincs schon schreibt, würde ich da auch eher auf eine nachgekaufte Spitze setzen. Sind ja eh Verschleißartikel. Da gibt es diverse Hersteller, die sie in allen Größen anbieten.
Dann lass sie im Angelladen bestimmen.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Durchmesser.
> Wenn ich mir eine 2,8mm Spitze bestelle, und es müssten aber 2,5mm sein, kann ich da zur Not etwas mit feinem Schmiergelpapier anpassen?
> Hab leider nicht das geeignete Messwerkzeug und aus der Rutenserie gibt's wohl keine Original Ersatzspitzen.


Hallo
Da musst du echt vorsichtig sein.
Ich hab schon mehrere Angepasst.
Die erst e ging gleich voll in die Hose.
Erst gings zu streng,dann zu locker.  
Du brauchst dann extrem dünnes Schmirgelpapier.
Für den Feinschliff am besten Wasserschmirgelpapier mit Körnung 600 aufwärts.


----------



## yukonjack (20. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kennst du niemanden der einen Messschieber besitzt?
> Ansonsten geh doch mit der Spitze in den Baumarkt. Da liegen Messschieber rum.


Das waren noch Zeiten als das Ding noch Schieblehre hieß !!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten als das Ding noch Schieblehre hieß !!!!



Der hieß hier schon Messschieber als der Rechenschieber noch aktuell war.


----------



## yukonjack (20. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der hieß hier schon Messschieber als der Rechenschieber noch aktuell war.


Ja, mit dem Ding hab ich mich auch noch rumquälen müssen.


----------



## Bilch (20. März 2021)

Ist aber von meinem Onkel geerbt, ich bin schon zu jung ...


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (20. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten als das Ding noch Schieblehre hieß !!!!


Genau so lange, wie der Schraubendreher Schraubendreher heißt und nicht Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Bilch (20. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten als das Ding noch Schieblehre hieß !!!!


Ich sage eigentlich "Schublehr"


----------



## rustaweli (20. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier noch meine Combo mit Bild
> Rolle ohne Schnur, denn Angelladen hat noch zu
> 3 Spitzen mit 1oz, 1,5 oz und eine gekürzte 2oz
> Mit der gekürzten 2oz dürfte Spinnfischen möglich sein.
> ...


Wie hast den genialen Schriftzug drauf gemacht, bzw wie wurde er aufgesetzt? 
Ansonsten -


----------



## Slappy (20. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich soll Euch von Andal recht herzlich für die ganzen Genesungswünsche danken.
> Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut.
> Leider ist noch nicht abzusehen, wann er wieder online sein wird oder kann.
> (Bitte habt Verständnis, dass ich hier ohne Andals Einverständnis nichts genaueres über seinen Krankheitszustand öffentlich bekannt gebe.)
> ...


Vielen Dank für das Update. 
Möge er bald wieder in der Lage sein sich hier zu melden


----------



## Forelle74 (20. März 2021)

So letzte Vorbereitung für den OCC sind abgeschlossen. 




Ansitz Box ist fertig  .




Und Futterzubereitung abgeschlossen. 




Ca.6 kg Futter Mix fertig.
Hoffe das reicht


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie hast den genialen Schriftzug drauf gemacht, bzw wie wurde er aufgesetzt?
> Ansonsten -


Ziemlich amateurhaft. Ausgedruckt und mit Tesa befestigt. Wird schon für die 5 Monate halten.   
Soll halt für mich eine Erinnerung für mein OCC Fotoalbum sein.


----------



## Henry (20. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So letzte Vorbereitung für den OCC sind abgeschlossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 369273
> 
> Ansitz Box ist fertig  .
> ...



6Kilo sollten für die ersten zwei Tage reichen  aber wo is das X21??? Angelt damit heut noch jemand? Der erinnert mich an vergangene Tage, wo bei mir immer der Kühlschrank halb voll Maden war, um für die Wochenenden möglichst frische Caster zu haben. Ja ja, nun liegen Wobbler in der Nachttischschublade 

Ich werde für die OCC wieder meine geheime Jugend-Mische anrühren


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier noch meine Combo mit Bild
> Rolle ohne Schnur, denn Angelladen hat noch zu
> 3 Spitzen mit 1oz, 1,5 oz und eine gekürzte 2oz
> Mit der gekürzten 2oz dürfte Spinnfischen möglich sein.
> ...


Eintrag ergänzt, Dankeschön


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Noch 10 mal schlafen(fast wie Weihnachten) dann ist es soweit und die OCC 2021 startet, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind schon 37 Wissenschaftler gemeldet und einige sind noch mit der Zusammenstellung ihrer Ausrüstung beschäftigt(Nordlichtangler ) und werden wohl langsam nervös, andere sind wahrscheinlich noch unsicher ob sie auch die richtige Combo gewählt haben und vielleicht noch mal ändern sollten (rhinefisher zum 10x ), ich zumindest bleib bei meiner obwohl ich auch überlegt habe dieses noch mal zu ändern.

aber so langsam (schon länger) habe ich den Überblick verloren welcher Mitbewerber mit was an den Start geht was ich sehr schade finde, ich habe jetzt für meine OCC Teilnahme in der Galerie extra ein Album(in meiner Signatur verlinkt) angelegt in der noch mal meine Combo vorgestellt wird und ich hoffe demnächst viele Ergebnisse.(vielleicht auch für andere eine Überlegung?)
mal eine frage an die Kommissarischen (Minimax ), am 31.03 ist Definitiv Meldeschluss und danach ist Schluss? und muss bis zur nächsten OCC warten(2022).

vor ab wünsche ich allen beteiligten schon jetzt viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri, so wie Andal eine baldige Genesung und das er zum Start hoffentlich wider fit ist.


----------



## Henry (22. März 2021)

Also von Nervosität ist hier nix zu spüren. Habe am WE erstmal meinen Antrag auf Vereinseintritt abgeschickt... bis dato habe ich nämlich noch keine Möglichkeit meine Köder schwimmen zu lassen - außer in der heimischen Badewanne. Dann wird ganz entspannt mit den ersten warmen Apriltagen eine Gewässererkundungstour veranstaltet und vielleicht fange ich ab Mitte April mit ein paar zaghaften Stippversuchen an, obwohl ich kopftechnisch eigentlich erst ab dem 1.Mai so richtig im Angelmodus bin. Dann geht's aber los. Und außerdem...

Hinten kackt die Ente.   


Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur baldigen Genesung an Andal und dass du im April auch wieder ans Wasser kommst... Wenn der Macher nicht mitmacht, fehlt was Entscheidendes.


----------



## Finke20 (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind schon 37 Wissenschaftler gemeldet und einige sind noch mit der Zusammenstellung ihrer Ausrüstung beschäftigt



Ich habe mich ja auch schon vor recht langer Zeit angemeldet und meine Combo steht noch nicht fest. Da ich mir eine neue Rute und das schon *Anfang Dezember* bestellt hatte . Heute die ernüchternde Nachricht vom Händler, die Rute kann nicht vor der 19 Woche geliefert werden  und ich habe nicht in Fernost bestellt.
Dann kam mir jetzt so eine verrückte Idee in den Kopf und ihr kennt das alle.
Du hast so einen richtig guten Gedanken  und im gleichen Moment, auch du schei...e .
Ja ich bin jetzt  bei der Umsetzung dieses Projekts und mal sehen wie es ausgeht. Ich habe ja noch sooo vieeeel Zeit .


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Noch 10 mal schlafen(fast wie Weihnachten) dann ist es soweit und die OCC 2021 startet, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind schon 37 Wissenschaftler gemeldet und einige sind noch mit der Zusammenstellung ihrer Ausrüstung beschäftigt(Nordlichtangler ) und werden wohl langsam nervös, andere sind wahrscheinlich noch unsicher ob sie auch die richtige Combo gewählt haben und vielleicht noch mal ändern sollten (rhinefisher zum 10x ), ich zumindest bleib bei meiner obwohl ich auch überlegt habe dieses noch mal zu ändern.
> 
> aber so langsam (schon länger) habe ich den Überblick verloren welcher Mitbewerber mit was an den Start geht was ich sehr schade finde, ich habe jetzt für meine OCC Teilnahme in der Galerie extra ein Album(in meiner Signatur verlinkt) angelegt in der noch mal meine Combo vorgestellt wird und ich hoffe demnächst viele Ergebnisse.(vielleicht auch für andere eine Überlegung?)
> mal eine frage an die Kommissarischen (Minimax ), am 31.03 ist Definitiv Meldeschluss und danach ist Schluss? und muss bis zur nächsten OCC warten(2022).
> ...


Lieber Thomas.
habe Dein Combobild ersetzt,
was den Überblick angeht: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Teilnehmern und ihren Combos angelegt, und würde die bei COmbobeginn in den entsprechenden Thread oben Posten, so das jeder einen Überblick hat.
Oder besser: Ich würde EInen Weiteren OCC-Thread anlegen, der den Combos und ihrer DIskussion gewidmet ist. Das könnte dann den Wertungsthread entlasten.
Da würde ich auch die Combobilder die ich eifrig gesammelt habe, einstellen.

*Jetzt muss ich, liebe OCC-Piloten noch einmal kurz auf den Beginn der Challenge, Andals Absenz und auf meine Rolle dabei zu sprechen kommen.*

Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mit dem Gedanken vertraut machen, das Andal nicht rechtzeitig zum 1.4. die Leitung übernehmen kann. arce75 hat da ja schon was zu geschrieben.
Und es wäre auch nicht richtig, ihn falls er bald zurück ist, ihn sofort mit allem möglichen OCC Fragen, Entscheidungen zu bestürmen und zu belasten.
Wir könnten die Challenge bei Aufnahmestopp zum 31.3. 23:59 um einen Monat verschieben, aber das lößt das Problem nicht und ich denke das wollen die
wenigsten.
Wenn wir die Combo dennoch starten, brauchen wir eine Stellvertretung für Andal, die Fragen klärt und die Entscheidungen trifft. Andal hat die Combo ja absichtlich
mit einem sehr schlanken Regelwerk ausgestattet, und dazu ist eine entsprechend starke Person nötig, die entsprechende Entscheidungen trifft und dies dann auch durchsetzt.
Ich muss da ganz klar zu sagen: Ich kann das nicht sein, so bin ich nicht strukturiert. Meine Absprache mit Andal war, das ich ihm verwaltungstechnisch zur Hand gehe, in dem ich im Hintergrund die Comboliste führe, und den Überblick behalte, welcher Teilnehmer welche Spezies gemeldet hat, um die Auswertung zu erleichtern. Das wird nämlich ein ganz schönes Hin und her mit 35+ Teilnehmern und all den vielen Spezies auf dem Planeten.
Das werde ich auch weiterhin tun, aber eben nicht als Entscheider oder Schiedsrichter auftreten, sondern die Stellvertretung unterstützen.
Ich bitte Euch sehr das zu respektieren, und danke Euch dafür.

Das heisst, wenn wir die Combo wie geplant starten lassen wollen, brauchen wir solch eine Person, oder ein Team aus unserer Mitte. Ich bin sicher, das es einige unter uns gibt, die das leisten können, und die sich das zutrauen, und die Leitung in dem Sinne übernehmen wie Andal es sich gedacht hat. Und wir müssen uns dann an deren Entscheidungen halten, als wäre es Andal, und nicht dreinreden. Wer würde, könnte das machen?

Wir hoffen alle, das Andal bald wieder da ist, und dann auch wieder übernehmen kann -aber ich glaube wir sollten das jetzt klären, um die OCC starten zu können.
Was meint Ihr?

herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer würde, könnte das machen?



Gute Frage.
Wir können ja Streichhölzer ziehen.....


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> was den Überblick angeht: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Teilnehmern und ihren Combos angelegt, und würde die bei COmbobeginn in den entsprechenden Thread oben Posten, so das jeder einen Überblick hat.
> Oder besser: Ich würde EInen Weiteren OCC-Thread anlegen, der den Combos und ihrer DIskussion gewidmet ist. Das könnte dann den Wertungsthread entlasten.
> Da würde ich auch die Combobilder die ich eifrig gesammelt habe, einstellen.


Perfekt  



Minimax schrieb:


> habe Dein Combobild ersetzt,


? war doch ein und das selbe


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das heisst, wenn wir die Combo wie geplant starten lassen wollen, brauchen wir solch eine Person, oder ein Team aus unserer Mitte. Ich bin sicher, das es einige unter uns gibt, die das leisten können, und die sich das zutrauen, und die Leitung in dem Sinne übernehmen wie Andal es sich gedacht hat.


hier sind doch einige Mods mit am Start, die werden es bestimmt gerne machen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier sind doch einige Mods mit am Start, die werden es bestimmt gerne machen


Ich kann gerne dabei helfen, wenn es um Bestimmungsschwierigkeiten von Fischarten geht. Zumindest bei den meisten europäischen Arten  . Da ich aber selbst teilnehme, würde ich ungern als Schiedsrichter fungieren. Da die Regeln aber so einfach sind, sollte es zu keinerlei Problemen kommen, denke ich. Es geht ja in erster Linie um den Spaß an der Sache und die wissenschaftliche Erhebung.

Liebe Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> .Da ich aber selbst teilnehme, würde ich ungern als Schiedsrichter fungieren.
> Liebe Grüße
> Jesco


du hast so ein ehrliches Gesicht, bist als Schiedsrichter von meiner Seite aus angenommen


----------



## Gert-Show (22. März 2021)

Ich halte es für zwingend erforderlich, dass eine vertrauenswürdige Person z.B. Jesco den Part des Fischbestimmers übernimmt, der auch Entscheidungsbefugnis haben sollte.
Weil: nicht jeder, der unser Hobby ausübt, ist mit allen vorkommenden Spezies 100%ig vertraut, gerade bei Hybriden könnte es schwierig werden...Flosse konvex oder konkav...wie viele Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie...wie tief ist die Maulspalte und war das Maul ober- oder unterständig. Lest nur mal, wie oft die Frage in Foren kommt: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Und die Spezeis alleine von einem Fotos her erkennen zu können, ist schon eine Herausforderung. Ich schließe mich da ausdrücklich nicht aus
Da eine Fischart einen Punkt bedeutet, also challenge-relevant ist, sollte da eine Schiedsperson beauftragt sein, solange Andal das noch nicht übernehmen kann.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. März 2021)

Eigentlich sollte es da wenig Probleme geben - hier wird sich bestimmt niemand zum Hansel machen wollen, weil er darauf besteht es sei diese oder jene Art.
Wir erledigen das gemeinschaftlich (es lebe die Anarchie...) und der Jesko ist im Zweifel der Entscheider.
Es muss die Art ja auch garnicht präzise bestimmt werde, denn es reicht ja wenn wir wissen es ist "was anderes".
Solange der Minimax die Wertung in Linie hält und wir uns alle ordentlich benehmen läuft das schon - das sind wir dem Andal ja wohl auch schuldig...


----------



## rhinefisher (22. März 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> würde ich ungern als Schiedsrichter fungieren


"ungern" zählt nicht...


----------



## rhinefisher (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> was den Überblick angeht: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Teilnehmern und ihren Combos angelegt, und würde die bei COmbobeginn in den entsprechenden Thread oben Posten, so das jeder einen Überblick hat.
> Oder besser: Ich würde EInen Weiteren OCC-Thread anlegen, der den Combos und ihrer DIskussion gewidmet ist. Das könnte dann den Wertungsthread entlasten.
> Da würde ich auch die Combobilder die ich eifrig gesammelt habe, einstellen.



Das ist eine sehr schöne Idee - da hat man den Überblick wer mit was antritt.
Finde ich recht interessant...


----------



## Gert-Show (22. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wir erledigen das gemeinschaftlich (es lebe die Anarchie...) und der Jesko ist im Zweifel der Entscheider.


Anarchie und endlose Diskussionen würde ich eben ausschließen wollen...der Thread _"OCC - Was ist das für ein Fisch"_ würde -zig Seiten füllen!


----------



## rustaweli (22. März 2021)

Danke erst einmal an der Stelle für die bisherige Mühe Minimax ! 
Leider muß ich Dich nochmals bemühen. Würde gerne, nach sehr langem Hin u Her, begrabbeln, fühlen, biegen, wedeln, die ABU durch die Purist ersetzen. Sie wirkt dann doch stabiler und hat auch bessere Länge zum Trotten.
Die Pin bleibt. 
Also dann: 
Shimano Purist Allround Float 
Sheffield S 1002 









Sorry Minimax!


----------



## rhinefisher (22. März 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anarchie und endlose Diskussionen würde ich eben ausschließen wollen...der Thread _"OCC - Was ist das für ein Fisch"_ würde -zig Seiten füllen!


Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass es genau solche Dikussionen nicht geben wird, weil wir doch lauter erwachsene und nette Leute sind.
Es geht um "Arten", nicht um "Unterarten", und diese sind dank emsiger Biologen ja genau definiert.
Man darf doch wohl erwarten dass hier, bei einer solch erhabenen wissenschaftlichen Erhebung, alle an einem Strang ziehen und sich niemand wegen einem blöden Punkt zum Kasper macht.
Es geht doch um den Spaß und nicht darum ein Vermögen zu gewinnen.
Bin ich da zu naiv..?

PS: Und das der Minimax sich so reinhängt finde ich richtig gut und nett - vielen Dank dafür..!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2021)

Leute, es sind drei Mods und zwei Redaktionsmitglieder mit dabei, macht euch nicht so einen Kopf darüber.


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal an der Stelle für die bisherige Mühe Minimax !
> Leider muß ich Dich nochmals bemühen. Würde gerne, nach sehr langem Hin u Her, begrabbeln, fühlen, biegen, wedeln, die ABU durch die Purist ersetzen. Sie wirkt dann doch stabiler und hat auch bessere Länge zum Trotten.
> Die Pin bleibt.
> Also dann:
> ...


kein Problem, wird geändert. Petri zum schönen Döbel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Combo dennoch starten, brauchen wir eine Stellvertretung für Andal, die Fragen klärt und die Entscheidungen trifft. Andal hat die Combo ja absichtlich
> mit einem sehr schlanken Regelwerk ausgestattet, und dazu ist eine entsprechend starke Person nötig, die entsprechende Entscheidungen trifft und dies dann auch durchsetzt.


Dazu bedarf es eines Entscheidungsgremiums von 3 oder 5 Leuten (ungerade Zahl wg. Mehrheit), wie wir das bei der anderen Competition schon 2 Jahre ausprobiert haben. Die sollen dann gemeinschaftlich z.B. Fischwertungsfragen entscheiden.
Damit muss keiner sowas alleine tun und steht auch nicht alleine dafür.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. März 2021)

Hallo
Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen auch was beizusteuern.
Ein kleines Räuber Paket.
Enthalten sind drei selbst hergestellte Spinner + zwei selbst gebundene Jig Streamer für Spinnfischer.
Ich würde es demjenigen der die meisten Raubfisch Arten erhebt, spenden wollen.
Genaueres mach ich dann noch mim "Chef" der OCC oder seiner Vertretung aus.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich halte es für zwingend erforderlich, dass eine vertrauenswürdige Person z.B. Jesco den Part des Fischbestimmers übernimmt, der auch Entscheidungsbefugnis haben sollte.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wir erledigen das gemeinschaftlich (es lebe die Anarchie...) und der Jesko ist im Zweifel der Entscheider.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Leute, es sind drei Mods und zwei Redaktionsmitglieder mit dabei, macht euch nicht so einen Kopf darüber.



Ich glaube es ist gut, das jetzt zu lösen, als erst on the fly. Und Mods und Redakteure sind zunächst ja auch erstmal nur Teilnehmer wie wir alle- Die OOC
ist ja eine Initiative der Boardies und nicht des ABs.
Ich bin schon der Meinung, das wir einen Steuermann brauchen, Schiedsrichter gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Und natürlich sollte Platz für die Debatte sein, aber einer muss da dann auch den Schlussstrich ziehen können. Nennts Moderator, wenn ihr wollt.
Vergesst nicht: Die OCC wäre heute noch nur eine Idee oder eine Diskussion hätte Andal damals nicht gesagt, Punktum, so wirds gemacht. Und deshalb sind wir ja jetzt auch hier. Wer den Hut trägt, ist ja egal, aber einer sollte ihn tragen. Wenns gut läuft, muss er ja garnicht zum EInsatz kommen.

Eine Alternative wäre ein Gremium ungerader Zahl, z.B. drei Leute, darunter ein Mod, die Entscheidungen dann zweidrittelmäßig fällen könnten. Das würde den Druck vom Einzelnen nehmen. Es ist ja auch ne Zeitaufwandsfrage. EDIT: Hoppla, Nordlichtangler hat genau das oben schon geschrieben, habs überlesen, sry

Wir können ja mal einzwei Tage auf dem Gedanken rumkauen, und sehen was da ergibt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. März 2021)

Ich glaube, dass es von Andal gewollt ist, alles recht einfach zu halten und das Regelwerk recht simpel. Wie schon erwähnt, sind wir alle erwachsen und es soll ja um den Spaß an der Sache gehen. Ich finde die Lösung mit drei Leuten, die ein Auge auf alles haben, gut. Hoffe aber auch, dass alles problemlos abläuft und nur die Ergebnisliste regelmäßig mit neuen Fischarten und Punkten aktualisiert werden muss. Keep it simple...

Liebe Grüße 
Jesco


----------



## Henry (22. März 2021)

Dass hier so tolle händisch hergestellte  Sachenspenden als Sonderpreise winken, finde ich super. Da schließe ich mich gerne an.

Der Fänger des größten Hechtes und Barsches innerhalb der OCC bekommt von mir jeweils einen zur Fischart passenden, handgefertigten Holz-Wobbler.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. März 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, sind wir alle erwachsen und es soll ja um den Spaß an der Sache gehen.
> Liebe Grüße
> Jesco


ääähm...Kleinangelprofi ist wohl noch nicht ganz erwachsen?  Spaß ist wichtig...
Gruß Gert


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (22. März 2021)

Ohweh, Ohweh, Ohweh...liebe Leute, Ihr macht Euch mehr Kopf als nötig.
Ich bin zwar eher ein stiller Mitleser, aber bei evtl. Fischbestimmungen werd ich Euch wohl helfen können.
Denn von keinem hab ich mehr gelernt, als von Andal...und ich kenn ihn schon eine ganze Weile. (Außer rhinefisher, der kennt ich glaub ich noch länger)
Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass bei Entscheidungen wohl die gegenseitige Hilfe ausreichen sollte.
Was ich von Andal erfahren konnte, dass dies hier laufen soll !
O-Ton Andal: "Der Tillmann wird wissen, was zu tun ist."
Da war nix mit verschieben oder aussetzen.
Somit spreche ich mich für einen Ablauf aus, wie geplant.

Und wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, so waren Andals Worte doch, dass hier der Spaß und Reiz im Vordergrund stehen soll.

So...und zum guten Schluß habe ich mich dazu entschieden, hier auch teilzunehmen. 
Die Combo gebe ich noch bekannt, da ich mich noch quäle, welche es denn werden soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> So...und zum guten Schluß habe ich mich dazu entschieden, hier auch teilzunehmen.



Sehr gut.
Zur Teilnehmerliste hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bilch (23. März 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, sind wir alle erwachsen


Eigentlich konnten wir, als wir noch Kinder waren, die Sachen viel effektiver klären und uns schneller einigen als jetzt als Erwachsene


----------



## Henry (23. März 2021)

Das liegt wohl an dem im Laufe der Zeit mühselig angehäuften Wortschatz und dem Drang danach, diesen auch nutzen zu wollen.

Aber stimmt schon. Ein "...deine Idee ist aber blöd und wenn du nicht mitmachen willst, geh doch nach Hause." würde schneller zum Erfolg führen. 

Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Wie werden eigentlich Hybriden gewertet?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. März 2021)

Das mit den Hybriden kennen wir doch schon. Meistens entpuppt sich der Hybride ganz schnell als ziemlich reinrassiger Vertreter seiner Art, wenn man genauer hinsieht. Würde vorschlagen, jegliche "diverse" Art hier der Praktikabilität wegen einfach wegzulassen, auch wenn sich die KarpfenKarauscheGüster dann eventuell diskriminiert fühlt


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Das mit den Hybriden kennen wir doch schon. Meistens entpuppt sich der Hybride ganz schnell als ziemlich reinrassiger Vertreter seiner Art, wenn man genauer hinsieht. Würde vorschlagen, jegliche "diverse" Art hier der Praktikabilität wegen einfach wegzulassen, auch wenn sich die KarpfenKarauscheGüster dann eventuell diskriminiert fühlt


Das wäre aber auch Einfach.
Einfach einer Art zurechnen,die am ehesten passt.
Dafür gibt's dann halt keine Punkte mehr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an dem im Laufe der Zeit mühselig angehäuften Wortschatz und dem Drang danach, diesen auch nutzen zu wollen.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon. Ein "...deine Idee ist aber blöd und wenn du nicht mitmachen willst, geh doch nach Hause." würde schneller zum Erfolg führen.
> 
> Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Wie werden eigentlich Hybriden gewertet?


ist doch einfach>:
Beispiel: Hybride aus Brassen und Güster je ein halber Punkt. 

Oder besser: Hybriden generell ein halber Punkt.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

<delurk>Spannende Challenge die ihr da macht. Ich hoffe Andal wird schnell wieder fit  damit Minimax nicht heiss läuft vor Arbeit und Verantwortung. Falls ihn (Andal) wer spricht wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihm Grüße ausgerichtet werden.</delurk>


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

Ok, ich mach auch mit.
Die Coryllus Avelana ist zwar nicht dabei, da ich sie ja alle 2-3 Tage ersetzen müsste.
Nun werde ich mir irgendeine alte No-Name - Combo zusammenstellen. 

Da ich die wohl fischartenreichsten Gewässer des Elsasses befische, könnte das sehr interessant werden.
Ob ich allerdings in absehbarer Zeit überhaupt dort hin darf, steht in den Sternen. (scheiss Corona)


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

arce75 schrieb:


> So...und zum guten Schluß habe ich mich dazu entschieden, hier auch teilzunehmen.
> Die Combo gebe ich noch bekannt, da ich mich noch quäle, welche es denn werden soll.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ok, ich mach auch mit.
> Nun werde ich mir irgendeine alte No-Name - Combo zusammenstellen.



Coole Sache, Jungs  
Wir sind sehr gespannt auf Eure Combos, erlaubt ist, was gefällt!


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spannende Challenge die ihr da macht.


Mit dir an Bord wäre sie noch deutlich spannender..!
Aber auf jeden Fall schön dich mal wieder zu lesen..


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

*Liebe OCC Teilnehmer*,

in der DIskussion um eine Vertretung für Andal hat sich ja gezeigt, das schon eine Art Schiri/Moderator gut wäre, das ein Gremium die Last des Amtes gut verteilen würde, und das niemand Bock auf langes Gesabbel deswegen hat.

Jesco Peschutter und Forelle74 haben sich bereit erklärt zusammen mit Minimax ein Interims-Team zu bilden, das die OCC solange verwaltet, bis unser Andal 
wieder auf dem Damm ist und das Heft in die Hand nimmt.
Bis dahin stehen wir hinsichtlich Fragen und Entscheidungen rund um die Combo zur Verfügung, und werden unser Bestes tun, alles in Andals Sinne zu regeln.

Wenn also niemand die Idee gänzlich abscheulich findet, oder einen von uns in besonderem Masse für ungeignet hält würden wir das jetzt erstmal so machen,
damit es pünktlich am 1.4. um 00:01 heissen kann "Gentlemen, open your Bail Arms!"
Einverstanden?

Herzlich,
Euer OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. März 2021)

An wen von Euch muss man dann den gefangenen Fisch zur Bestimmung einschicken? 








Sorry, der musst nun mal sein. 

Besten Dank für Euer Arrangement!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> An wen von Euch muss man dann den gefangenen Fisch zur Bestimmung einschicken?



Bist du denn inzwischen angemeldet, Detlev oder hab dich nur übersehen auf der Liste?


----------



## Abu-Theist (23. März 2021)

Prima Idee!

Moin aus Hamburg!

Meine OCC:
Eine Guideline LPXe V2 Spin Microwave, 10', 10 - 30 Gramm, aus 2014
(das vorletzte Jahr bevor der schwedische Hersteller/Designer keine Spinnruten mehr im Programm hatte). An die geht eine
Abu Garcia Suverän 4000/3000 mit einem 3000er Spulenkopf, beides aus dem Jahr 2000 (das letzte Jahr in dem ABU Garcia Spinrollen in Svängsta/Schweden desingt und gefertigt hat). Der Spulenkopf ist bespult mit einer
Spidrewire stealth, Smooth 8, Blue Cameo, 0,12mm bei einer Bruchlast von 10,7 kg.

Hoffe das ganze wird C-frei gefischt in der südschwedischen Provinz um Blekinge Län, Seen, Flüsse, Schärengarten. Die Hoffnung liegt auf - ab - Mitte Ende Mai

Tight Lines!  Deerns und Jungs!


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Abu-Theist schrieb:


> Prima Idee!
> 
> Moin aus Hamburg!
> 
> ...



Lieber Abu-Theist,
ich notiere also: Guideline LPXE Microwave Spin 10ft 10-30g / Abu Suverän 3000.
Bitte hab Verständnis das nicht alle 27 Bilder in die Combogalerie aufgenommen werden können.
hg
Minimax
ps: nette Rolle


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit dir an Bord wäre sie noch deutlich spannender..!
> Aber auf jeden Fall schön dich mal wieder zu lesen..


Ach weisst du, ich komme so schon kaum zum angeln, da will ich mich nicht weiter Kasteien und gerätemäßig einschränken ^^ wäre doch schade, meine Flying Fortress Multirollencombo nicht ausführen zu können


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Du könntest dich mit der "Ich hol die Flying Fortress vom Himmel" Combo ja anmelden.
Damit hättest garantiert die brutalste aller Combos am Start....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> _Liebe Anglerboard-User,
> 
> hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.
> 
> ...


Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


----------



## Abu-Theist (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Abu-Theist,
> ich notiere also: Guideline LPXE Microwave Spin 10ft 10-30g / Abu Suverän 3000.
> Bitte hab Verständnis das nicht alle 27 Bilder in die Combogalerie aufgenommen werden können.
> hg
> ...


Vielen Dank, lieber Minimax!
Combo Bildwahl Deiner Wahl, verrat mir, als Rookie, (ich steig hier durch die Strukturen noch nicht so ganz durch)  wo ich die Combogalerie finde.
Danke


----------



## Mooskugel (23. März 2021)

> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?



Super Anregung. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2021)

Habe heute den Preis für die OCC, die eine wissenschaftliche Erhebung ist fertig gestellt. 
Mit entsetzen musste ich feststellen, das ich eine Pose zu lang für die Box gebaut habe, obwohl ich sie vorher angepasst habe. 










Musste 2mm von der Box rausfräsen, das ärgert mich total. Ob die Posenbox der Gewinner bekommt, überlasse ich dem Gremium. Ich stifte sie für die interessante OCC, die Andal ins Leben gerufen hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Wuemmehunter (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Jason (23. März 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!


Ich auch. Keine Frage.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Eine schöne Idee, lieber nobbi. Ich möchte mich auch beteiligen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. März 2021)

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Nur die WWW

Wann Wo Wie

brauche Eure Hilfe.


----------



## rustaweli (23. März 2021)

Möchte unbedingt auch dabei sein. 
Vielleicht können das Sammeln Mods sowie Redaktionsmitglieder übernehmen. Auch die Übergabe, ob durch Mods, Mitarbeiter oder User. Vielleicht auch, für uns alle, falls von der Familie erlaubt und gewünscht, den Tag, Zeit und Ort bekannt geben. Um unseren Andal für alle denen es möglich ist, mit die Ehre zum letzten Geleit zu geben. 
So bitter...


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Da wär ich natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Skott (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine schöne Idee, lieber nobbi. Ich möchte mich auch beteiligen.


Ich mich selbstverständlich auch...


----------



## Bilch (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. März 2021)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Aber klar - sehr gerne!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. März 2021)

Ein zünftiger Anglerkranz für Andal, das muss sein, da bin auch ich mit einem Obolus dabei. Am besten etwas mit ein paar eingebundenen echten Fischen.
Andal hätte sicherlich seinen Spaß daran, wenn die Katzen dann anschließend alles auf dem Friedhof verteilen. 

Gäbe es denn jemanden aus dem unmittelbaren Umfeld von Andal, der das mit der Kranzbeauftragung und der späteren Niederlegung übernehmen würde?
Am einfachsten ließe sich das sicherlich per Überweisung bewerkstelligen, mit einem entsprechendem Verwendungszweck.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

Schöne Idee: dabei!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Reiner,
prinzbitburg112​der Schmerz ist Groß.
Kannst du Helfen?
Mit dem Kranz oder ist er garnicht erwünscht.

es ist noch zu Zeitnah

lg Norbert


----------



## Jason (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reiner,
> der Schmerz ist Groß.
> Kannst du Helfen?
> Mit dem Kranz oder ist er garnicht erwünscht.
> ...


Nu ja, von dem Kranz hat kaum jemand was. Ist eine Anerkennung. Vielleicht sollte man den Angehörigen gesammeltes Geld zukommen lassen. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. März 2021)

#fromtheoff

Kranz ??? Sammeln ?????
Habe ich was verpasst als (in letzter Zeit) stiller Mitleser ?????
I don`t hope so ......... 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## porbeagle (23. März 2021)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2021)

Wir, Susanne und ich, machen da natürlich auch mit.

Heinz


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2021)

Ich war wieder mal eine Zeit lang nicht im AB eingeloggt, und bin nun überrascht wie sehr sich dieser Thread und die OCC im Vorfeld entwickelt haben! Super! 

Natürlich wünsche auch ich Andal eine gute und vollständige Genesung! So auch in der Hoffnung dass er bald in vollen Zügen genießen kann, was er hier mit der OCC initiiert hat ...

Sehr schön auch, festzustellen, dass einige von uns den Kontakt zu Andal halten und derweilen die Organisation der OCC so gewissenhaft weiterführen.

Da ich beruflich und sozial sehr eingespannt bin, fürchte ich während der OCC eher die Rolle eines Statisten zu übernehmen. Sicher werde ich ab und an fischen, und somit hoffentlich die Freude haben, auch einige wenige Fänge präsentieren zu können.

Wie ich allerdings nun festgestellt habe, funktioniert die Rolle meiner offiziellen OCC-Combo fehlerhaft. Also die Schnur läuft neuerdings je nach Bremsdruck etwas ruckelig ab. Also stimmt da innen drin etwas nicht.
So bin ich dann in meinen Angelkeller um nach Ersatz zu schauen. Dabei habe ich mich in eine alte Combo neu verliebt. Eine alte Holglas-Telerute mit 80g WG. Sie hat eine weiche parabolische Aktion, so lassen sich auch leichtere Montagen werfen. Dennoch kräftig genug für mittlere Hechte und Karpfen. Dazu eine alte Rolle die ich schon etliche Male zerlegt und zusammengebaut habe. Darin habe ich Vertrauen, das funktioniert.

Minimax , ich bitte Dich also darum meine ursprünglich angemeldete Combo umzuschreiben in:

Rute:
BALZER Fibrex Universal, 3m / 40 - 80g

Rolle:
DAM Quick 2000 (mit 0.30er Mono)















Danke für`s Ändern, Minimax!


----------



## nostradamus (23. März 2021)

wäre auch dabei! 

Fände es auch gut, wenn man das Geld der Familie geben würde ... .


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. März 2021)

Ich muß nochmal nachfragen : Habe ich was verpasst ????
Bitte um einen Link ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Blueser (23. März 2021)

Andal ist von uns gegangen ...


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ruhe-in-frieden-andal.352456/


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

s


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal nachfragen : Habe ich was verpasst ????
> Bitte um einen Link ......
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ja, das kannst Du nicht wissen, unser lieber Andal ist verstorben, hier gehts zum Kondolenzthread;


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ruhe-in-frieden-andal.352456/


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Natürlich wünsche auch ich Andal eine gute und vollständige Genesung! So auch in der Hoffnung dass er bald in vollen Zügen genießen kann, was er hier mit der OCC initiiert hat ...


Das wird leider nix mehr....


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ruhe-in-frieden-andal.352456/page-3#post-5147478


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

OCC geht weiter!
wir brauchen ein bisschen Luft.

das Leben geht für uns.


----------



## nostradamus (23. März 2021)

Weuss jemand was andal hatte? Habe es nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Ohne jetzt pietätlos erscheinen zu wollen- können wir uns auf einen Thread für Kondolenz und Co einigen und den hier für die OCC lesbar halten, bitte?


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> ich bitte Dich also darum meine ursprünglich angemeldete Combo umzuschreiben
> Danke für`s Ändern, Minimax!


wird erledigt, gehört zum Service.  Herrje, mit ner alten DAM bist ja mehr am schrauben, als am Angeln.


Abu-Theist schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, lieber Minimax!
> Combo Bildwahl Deiner Wahl, verrat mir, als Rookie, (ich steig hier durch die Strukturen noch nicht so ganz durch)  wo ich die Combogalerie finde.
> Danke


Kannst Du auch noch nicht sehen. Sobald/Wenn/Falls die Competition startet, gibts nen Extra Combothread, mit Tabelle und Bildern, in dem man sehen kann. wer mit welchem Kram an den Start gegangen ist. Sei unbesorgt, die Strukturen werden kommen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. März 2021)

Um Andal die letzte Ehre zu erweisen , melde ich mich hiermit auch zur OCC an, wenn auch nur als Statist..........
Combo wird in den nächsten Tagen bekannt gegeben ....

 Sooo sad 

Die Guten gehen fast immer zu früh ............

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Aufgrund der Ereignisse melde ich mich mit Sarah Jane an. Rolle ist eine Shimanski Sedona 4000 Fi.

Muss ich mich bei SJ auf eine der beiden Spitzen festlegen?

Foto folgt bis zum 31.03. 23.59

*ed*
Ha!


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Ereignisse melde ich mich mit Sarah Jane an. Rolle ist eine Shimanski Sedona 4000 Fi.
> 
> Muss ich mich bei SJ auf eine der beiden Spitzen festlegen?
> 
> Foto folgt bis zum 31.03. 23.59


Hallo
Spitzen kannst soviel nehmen wie du möchtest 

Anmelden musst nur die Rute und Rolle. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Ereignisse melde ich mich mit Sarah Jane an. Rolle ist eine Shimanski Sedona 4000 Fi.
> 
> Muss ich mich bei SJ auf eine der beiden Spitzen festlegen?
> 
> Foto folgt bis zum 31.03. 23.59


Kannst Du noch kurz Die offizielle Bezeichnung von S.J. durchgeben, mit ft und lbs, spart recherche.

schön, das Du dabei bist.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Um Andal die letzte Ehre zu erweisen , melde ich mich hiermit auch zur OCC an, wenn auch nur als Statist..........
> Combo wird in den nächsten Tagen bekannt gegeben ....
> 
> Sooo sad
> ...


Schön, das Du mitmachst, auch wenn der Anlass traurig ist. Achtung: Anmeldung ist erst dann gültig, wenn eine definitive Combo genannt wurde. Bild kann aber nachgereicht werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> nein, spitzen soviel du willst. Kannst Du noch kurz Die offizielle Bezeichnung von S.J. durchgeben, mit ft und lbs, spart recherche.
> 
> schön, das Du dabei bist.


Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon Quiver Twintip 11' 1,5lbs


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf: Combo ist drin. Viel Glück!


----------



## Pescador (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> wird erledigt, gehört zum Service.  Herrje, mit ner alten DAM bist ja mehr am schrauben, als am Angeln.
> 
> Kannst Du auch noch nicht sehen. Sobald/Wenn/Falls die Competition startet, gibts nen Extra Combothread, mit Tabelle und Bildern, in dem man sehen kann. wer mit welchem Kram an den Start gegangen ist. Sei unbeso





Minimax schrieb:


> wird erledigt, gehört zum Service.  Herrje, mit ner alten DAM bist ja mehr am schrauben, als am Angeln.
> 
> Kannst Du auch noch nicht sehen. Sobald/Wenn/Falls die Competition startet, gibts nen Extra Combothread, mit Tabelle und Bildern, in dem man sehen kann. wer mit welchem Kram an den Start gegangen ist. Sei unbesorgt, die Strukturen werden kommen.


Mag sein dass ich dann nur am schrauben bin, mit ner alten DAM. Macht aber nix. Da kenn ich wenigstens alle Schrauben ...


----------



## Bilch (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> wird erledigt, gehört zum Service.  Herrje, mit ner alten DAM bist ja mehr am schrauben, als am Angeln.


Keine Beleidigungen bitte! Nicht nur Rollen von Mitchell, auch die von DAM sind Rollen par excellence! Pescador und ich sind mit sehr ähnlichen Kombos am Start, ich mit einer Generation älteren Rolle und seitdem ich die Rolle nach dem Kauf zerlegt und neugeschmiert habe, läuft sie wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Keine Beleidigungen bitte! Nicht nur Rollen von Mitchell, auch die von DAM sind Rollen par excellence! Pescador und ich sind mit sehr ähnlichen Kombos am Start, ich mit einer Generation älteren Rolle und seitdem ich die Rolle nach dem Kauf zerlegt und neugeschmiert habe, läuft sie wie ein Uhrwerk.


Ach, wir lieben unsere Trekker, ob made in Germany oder in France. Ich weiss natürlich, das meine 300 bereits jetzt aud dem Europäischen Schauplatz ihresgleichen sucht, aber ich denke, es gibt genug Platz für DAMs, Salz der Erde, Prächtige Rollen, EIn jeder an seinem Platz, versteh mich nicht falsch, alter Knabe...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Ereignisse melde ich mich mit Sarah Jane an. Rolle ist eine Shimanski Sedona 4000 Fi.
> 
> Muss ich mich bei SJ auf eine der beiden Spitzen festlegen?
> 
> ...








lg nobbi


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, wir lieben unsere Trekker, ob made in Germany oder in France. Ich weiss natürlich, das meine 300 bereits jetzt aud dem Europäischen Schauplatz ihresgleichen sucht, aber ich denke, es gibt genug Platz für DAMs, Salz der Erde, Prächtige Rollen, EIn jeder an seinem Platz, versteh mich nicht falsch, alter Knabe...


Ihr redet über Querwinder. Tut nicht so als wären die sexy, das sind Hornhautfeilen auch nicht (und dennoch möchte ich sie nicht missen, weil praktisch)


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ihr redet über Querwinder. Tut nicht so als wären die sexy, das sind Hornhautfeilen auch nicht (und dennoch möchte ich sie nicht missen, weil praktisch)


Na, mein Lieber Du hat dich ja auch mit nem generischen Querwinder angemeldet. warts mal ab, noch muss die Mitchell_ Minimax deluxe _feingetuned werden, dann wirst Du sehen, das auch Querwinder sexy sein können-


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

ich Angel auch mit einer Mitchell


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, mein Lieber Du hat dich ja auch mit nem generischen Querwinder angemeldet. warts mal ab, noch muss die Mitchell_ Minimax deluxe _feingetuned werden, dann wirst Du sehen, das auch Querwinder sexy sein können-


Ja, weil praktisch, auch im Bezug auf Vielseitigkeit, siehe Ziel der OCC. Aber ich tue nicht so, als ob die Rolle sexy wäre, ich habe sie gewählt weil sie Größen mäßig passt und weil ich eine eSpule mit 32er Schnur habe - praktisch sind sie ja


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Nobbi ich bin dabei


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. März 2021)

Meine Combo mit Bild poste ich morgen (bzw. heute  ), hoffe ich bekomme alle Daten zusammen.


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Können wir für einen Kranz zusammenlegen mit einer Schleife ?


Ich bin dabei.
Ich denke das wäre eine würdige Anerkennung!!!


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (24. März 2021)

So...nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich für eine Combo entschieden.

Meine DAM Ian Heapes Leger mit Quick 2002 Combo fällt für mein Vorhaben flach. 
Die" Andal-Döbel" Rute, eine Cormoran-Speciland Duo-Tip mit DAM Quick 2000, wandert wohl in die Vitrine.

Also nehm die Rute, zu der mir der Thread-Ersteller einst geraten hat und ich es bis heute nicht bereue. 
*Sänger MS Multi-Feeder MH 330-390* mit einer *Browning Black Magic 640 BF  *


----------



## Bertone (24. März 2021)

Ich mache zwar nicht mit, aber frage mich, warum nennt ihr das Dingens nicht angemessenerweise um in:

AG-Andal-OCC-Challenge

oder ähnlich?


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> So...nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich für eine Combo entschieden.
> 
> Meine DAM Ian Heapes Leger mit Quick 2002 Combo fällt für mein Vorhaben flach.
> Die" Andal-Döbel" Rute, eine Cormoran-Speciland Duo-Tip mit DAM Quick 2000, wandert wohl in die Vitrine.
> ...


Combo ist gelistet, schön, das Du mitmachst


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

Bertone schrieb:


> Ich mache zwar nicht mit, aber frage mich, warum nennt ihr das Dingens nicht angemessenerweise um in:
> 
> AG-Andal-OCC-Challenge
> 
> oder ähnlich?


Ich persönlich finde, wir sollten es bei  "One-Combo-Challenge" belassen. Das ist der Name, den Andal sich für die irre bunte Kiste hier ausgedacht und gewählt hat, schliesslich ist das sein Baby. Klingt übrigens ganz schmissig, besonders die Kurzform OCC.

Und ich bin sicher, ab nächstem Jahr gibts den Andal-Cup


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (24. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, wir sollten es bei  "One-Combo-Challenge" belassen. Das ist der Name, den Andal sich für die irre bunte Kiste hier ausgedacht und gewählt hat, schliesslich ist das sein Baby. Klingt übrigens ganz schmissig, besonders die Kurzform OCC.
> 
> Und ich bin sicher, ab nächstem Jahr gibts den Andal-Cup


Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Jedoch sehe ich das OCC im Vordergrund, denn es war sein Baby. 
Dass sie im nächsten Jahr den Zusatz "in Memory of Andal" erhält, wäre ein Gedanke wert.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (24. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, ab nächstem Jahr gibts den Andal-Cup


Diesen Cup (Pokal) gibt es bereits schon.
Er wurde von Andal und mir testweise mal durchgeführt.
Nennt sich "Die goldene Madendose" und der Pokal ist tatsächlich eine gold lackierten Metalldose, mit selbst gelöchertem Deckel auf einem Holzsockel.


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> Diesen Cup (Pokal) gibt es bereits schon.
> Er wurde von Andal und mir testweise mal durchgeführt.
> Nennt sich "Die goldene Madendose" und der Pokal ist tatsächlich eine gold lackierten Metalldose, mit selbst gelöchertem Deckel auf einem Holzsockel.


Oh, herrlich!
Mein rasch dahingeworfenes Andal-Cup war auch nicht genau und konkret gemeint. Aber nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit, ein gemeinsames Angel-Event, bei dem wir auch im Namen Andal erinnern, fände ich schön.


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

Hiermit möchte ich mich doch noch für die OCC 2021 anmelden und das aus zwei Gründen.
Erstens, weil ich damit Andal die letzte Ehre erweisen möchte und zweitens, weil sich Kochtopf angemeldet hat. Ich hab zu ihm gesagt, wenn du mit machst, mach ich auch mit. Er ist mit in das OCC Boot gestiegen und nun muss ich mitziehen. Ich angele aber außer Konkurrenz, da ich die Posenbox mit Inhalt stifte. Ich bin eh keine Gefahr. Wenn ich 7 oder 8
Arten zusammen bekomme ist das viel. Als Rolle kommt natürlich eine Shakespeare und als Rute werde ich wohl meine Cormoran Corsa C nehmen. Eine detaillierte, bebilderte Vorstellung liefere ich wohl morgen ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich mich doch noch für die OCC 2021 anmelden und das aus zwei Gründen.
> Erstens, weil ich damit Andal seine letzte Ehre erweisen möchte und zweitens, weil sich Kochtopf angemeldet hat. Ich hab zu ihm gesagt, wenn du mit machst, mach ich auch mit. Er ist mit in das OCC Boot gestiegen und nun muss ich mitziehen. Ich angele aber außer Konkurrenz, da ich die Posenbox mit Inhalt stifte. Ich bin eh keine Gefahr. Wenn ich 7 oder 8
> Arten zusammen bekomme ist das viel. Als Rolle kommt natürlich eine Shakespeare und als Rute werde ich wohl meine Cormoran Corsa C nehmen. Eine detaillierte, bebilderte Vorstellung liefere ich wohl morgen ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich begrüße Dich schon jetzt herzlich, Ükelbruder, du und Kochi habt echt noch gefehlt. Sobald Du die Combo vorstellst, bist Du offiziell dabei!


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sobald Du die Combo vorstellst, bist Du offiziell dabei!


Ja, morgen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (24. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, herrlich!
> Mein rasch dahingeworfenes Andal-Cup war auch nicht genau und konkret gemeint. Aber nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit, ein gemeinsames Angel-Event, bei dem wir auch im Namen Andal erinnern, fände ich schön.


Eigentlich sollte dieses Jahr ein Treffen für den Rudi RudivomSee (der war hier übrigens auch vertreten) stattfinden, zu dem Andal und ich wollten um einstige Weggefährten und gemeinsame Freunde zu treffen. Wegen mehr Lockdown als Lockup steht das noch offen.
Dann wüsste ich schon wo ! 
Dort, wo Andal das "Parkinsonfischen" für sich entdeckt hat. Er stürmte am nächsten Morgen direkt in den nächstgelegenen Angelladen, kaufte sich eine Dropshotrute und Andal hatte seine Freude am "Parkinsonfischen".


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich angele aber außer Konkurrenz, da ich die Posenbox mit Inhalt stifte.



Aber wieso denn?
Falls Du gewinnst, bekommt der Zweite deine Posen...


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber wieso denn?
> Falls Du gewinnst, bekommt der Zweite deine Posen...


Mach dir keine Gedanken. Ich kann nicht gewinnen. Zu viele Profis am Start. Zum Beispiel so ein Typ Namens rhinefisher.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Zu viele Profis am Start. Zum Beispiel so ein Typ Namens rhinefisher


NIXFANGPROFI!


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> NIXFANGPROFI!


Nun gib dir mal ein bißchen Mühe. Das wird schon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (24. März 2021)

Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


Ja, es gibt ein Posenbau Starterset. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


Da es keine Gewinner gibt, gibt es auch keine Verlierer. Gut, ja, durch den Grossmut unserer boardeigenen Kunsthandwerker gibt es kleine Erinnerungsstücke für den einen oder anderen..


----------



## Forelle74 (24. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


Ich hab noch n paar gebrauchte Gummimaden.
Die ham bis jetzt noch nix gefangen.


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2021)

Ich seh schon, da ist Aktion gefordert. Also: Der gute alte Minimax stiftet eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit für denjenigen, der mir die meisten Schneidersitzungen/Französischlektionen in Folge mit seiner Combo nachweisen kann. Wie wär's?


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, da ist Aktion gefordert. Also: Der gute alte Minimax stiftet eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit für denjenigen, der mir die meisten Schneidersitzungen/Französischlektionen in Folge mit seiner Combo nachweisen kann. Wie wär's?


Dann bekommt ich ja doch noch was. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Nun gib dir mal ein bißchen Mühe. Das wird schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Echt ey! rhinefisher 


Slappy schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


Ich glaube die meisten hier sind fest verpartnert aber danke


Jason schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ein Posenbau Starterset.
> 
> Gruß Jason


15cm Stück Vierkantholz, ein schashlikspieß, Nagellack und ein Schleifpapier XD


Jason schrieb:


> Dann bekommt ich ja doch noch was.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber du musst dann endlich mal aufhören mit Absicht zu schneidern, damit ich mich besser fühle!


----------



## Jason (24. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber du musst dann endlich mal aufhören mit Absicht zu schneidern, damit ich mich besser fühle!


Ich habs gewusst. Du hast mich ein weiteres Mal durchschaut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (25. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ein Posenbau Starterset.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Stimmt, irgendwann kam so etwas mal als Vorschlag   


Minimax schrieb:


> Da es keine Gewinner gibt, gibt es auch keine Verlierer. Gut, ja, durch den Grossmut unserer boardeigenen Kunsthandwerker gibt es kleine Erinnerungsstücke für den einen oder anderen..


Ja, stimmt. Es ist ja auch kein Wettkampf, vergesse es manchmal 


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch n paar gebrauchte Gummimaden.
> Die ham bis jetzt noch nix gefangen.


 sehr gut 


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, da ist Aktion gefordert. Also: Der gute alte Minimax stiftet eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit für denjenigen, der mir die meisten Schneidersitzungen/Französischlektionen in Folge mit seiner Combo nachweisen kann. Wie wär's?


Das klingt super  dann muss ich nur am Hausweiher angeln und das Ding ist sicher 


Jason schrieb:


> Dann bekommt ich ja doch noch was.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nenene.... Rein von der Statistik könntest du es höchstens in die "Top 5" schaffen. Das wird ein Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen unserem Profi rhinefisher und mir!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon das Thema "Trostpreis"?


eine original Coryllus Avelana ?


----------



## Slappy (25. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eine original Coryllus Avelana ?


Eine ganze Pflanze? 
Würde ich nehmen, wenn meine Frau nicht allergisch wäre...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Eine ganze Pflanze?
> Würde ich nehmen, wenn meine Frau nicht allergisch wäre...


hahaha, nein natürlich eine fertig montierte Rute. 
Trostprei ist Trostpreis.


----------



## bobbl (25. März 2021)

So, anbei meine schon eingetragene Kombi:

Jenzi Artini Multitool Casting 3000
Okuma Longbow 30
28er Mono


----------



## Slappy (25. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hahaha, nein natürlich eine fertig montierte Rute.
> Trostprei ist Trostpreis.


Und ich dachte schon ne Biorutenflatrate


----------



## Minimax (25. März 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> So, anbei meine schon eingetragene Kombi:
> 
> Jenzi Artini Multitool Casting 3000
> Okuma Longbow 30
> 28er Mono


Eintrag vervollständigt, danke


----------



## Minimax (25. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eine original Coryllus Avelana ?


vielleicht ein Selbstbau-Starter-Set, damit man sich seine eigene, echte Coryllus bauen kann?








						Gemeine Hasel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jason (25. März 2021)

Hier, wie versprochen, die Vorstellung meiner Combo. 
Als Rolle nehme ich meine Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411 .





Die Matchspule ist bereits mit einer 18er Maxima Chameleon bespult. Auf der Aluspule wird wohl eine 24er drauf kommen. Mal schauen.





Als Rute kommt die Corsa C von Cormoran in 3m Länge mit einem Wg. von 10-40g ins Spiel.  





Ist nichts besonderes, aber dabei sein ist alles. Ich habe meine Gründe genannt. 
Reicht das zum beitreten Minimax ?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2021)

Da Jetzt bereits einige ihre Schnur genannt haben - ist die für die Challenge relevant?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. März 2021)

Nein


----------



## Jason (25. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Schnüre, Montagen und Gewässer sind frei wählbar.


So hat Andal es geschrieben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier, wie versprochen, die Vorstellung meiner Combo.
> Als Rolle nehme ich meine Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411 .
> 
> Die Matchspule ist bereits mit einer 18er Maxima Chameleon bespult. Auf der Aluspule wird wohl eine 24er drauf kommen. Mal schauen.
> ...


Von wegen nicht besonderes ...
Schön, dass du diese Rolle ausführst, eine davon dabei bei der Challenge ...
dann muss ich sie nicht hernehmen und bemühen


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier, wie versprochen, die Vorstellung meiner Combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fürchte, lieber Jason, es ist in Deinem speziellen Fall nicht ganz so einfach. Deine Anmeldung kann leider erst abgeschlossen werden, wenn Du einem gewissen Mitglied des OCC-Teams, dessen Name mit M beginnt und mit inimax endet, das extrem coole Fischplakat im Hintergrund zukommen läßt.


Spass beiseite, COmbo ist gelistet.


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da Jetzt bereits einige ihre Schnur genannt haben - ist die für die Challenge relevant?


Genau, die Vorredner habens bereits geschrieben, Andal hat bestimmt das Schnüre und Business End je nach Bedarf frei gewählt werden können, ebenso jedwedes Arsenal an Spitzen bei Feederruten oder Oberteilen bei Twin Tips.

Ich selbst hatte mir überlegt mir alle drölfzig Mitchellspulen mit einer Vielzahl von Schnurkalibern zu bespulen (Der Ersatzspulenreichtum war übrigens einer der wichtigsten Gründe bei meiner Rollenwahl) Aber in der ganzen Testphase habe ich nur eine Schnur benutzt und eine zweite, stärkere dabeigehabt. Ich glaub nicht das ich so viele Schnüre brauchen werde, wie ich ursprünglich dachte. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau, die Vorredner habens bereits geschrieben, Andal hat bestimmt das Schnüre und Business End je nach Bedarf frei gewählt werden können, ebenso jedwedes Arsenal an Spitzen bei Feederruten oder Oberteilen bei Twin Tips.
> 
> Ich selbst hatte mir überlegt mir alle drölfzig Mitchellspulen mit einer Vielzahl von Schnurkalibern zu bespulen (Der Ersatzspulenreichtum war übrigens einer der wichtigsten Gründe bei meiner Rollenwahl) Aber in der ganzen Testphase habe ich nur eine Schnur benutzt und eine zweite, stärkere dabeigehabt. Ich glaub nicht das ich so viele Schnüre brauchen werde, wie ich ursprünglich dachte. Man wird sehen.


Letzten Endes läuft es bei mir auf eine 20-25 als allroundschnur (glaube die Spule hat 22 aber dafür bräuchte ich ein Messgerät weil ich es nicht mehr weiss und es mir ehrlich gesagt Latte ist) und ne 35er für Deadbaitangelei auf Hecht und Aal hinaus, wenn ich vor allem stehende Gewässer befischen würde wäre erstgenannte Schnur vermutlich dünner


----------



## Thomas. (26. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, lieber @Jason, es ist in Deinem speziellen Fall nicht ganz so einfach. Deine Anmeldung kann leider erst abgeschlossen werden, wenn Du einem gewissen Mitglied des OCC-Teams, dessen Name mit M beginnt und mit inimax endet, das extrem coole Fischplakat im Hintergrund zukommen läßt.


Minimax, DFB-Mitarbeiter oder Politiker ?  aber Human, ich hätt die Rolle gewollt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2021)

Meine OCC-Combo 2021 ist auch bestimmt und melde ich hiermit:

Rute  Ultimate Match Allround Feeder 13ft 2oz 
Rolle Spro Blue Arc 7400
mit Wechselspulen u. Wechselspitzen


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine OCC-Combo 2021 ist auch bestimmt und melde ich hiermit:
> 
> Rute  Ultimate Match Allround Feeder 13ft 2oz
> Rolle Spro Blue Arc 7400
> mit Wechselspulen u. Wechselspitzen


Prima, Combo ist vermerkt. Wie gestaltete sich denn der Auswahlprozess? Du hast ja hier und da angedeut, das sich die Suche etwas komplexer gestaltete?


----------



## Thomas. (26. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Prima, Combo ist vermerkt. Wie gestaltete sich denn der Auswahlprozess? Du hast ja hier und da angedeut, das dich die Suche etwas komplexer gestaltete?


jetzt hast du den Geist aus der Flasche gelassen


----------



## Tokka (26. März 2021)

Ich melde mich auch an - mit einer neuen Combo. Sie hat mir heute Karpfen, Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern und einen Kaulbarsch gebracht. Jetzt habe ich vertrauen.

Drennan specialist twin tip duo 12ft, 1,25 lbs mit Wechselspitzen 
Daiwa Emcast Br Lt 4000c mit zwei Spulen

Braucht ihr noch weitere Bilder von den Spitzen und dem zweiten Oberteil?

Tight Lines!


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch an - mit einer neuen Combo. Sie hat mir heute Karpfen, Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern und einen Kaulbarsch gebracht. Jetzt habe ich vertrauen.
> 
> Drennan specialist twin tip duo 12ft, 1,25 lbs mit Wechselspitzen
> Daiwa Emcast Br Lt 4000c mit zwei Spulen
> ...



Sie sind eingecheckt, Sör.
Deine ANmeldung ist aus mehreren Gründen bemerkenswert:
1) Bist Du nun der 40. Teilnehmer (Ordnungsgemäß angemeldete)
2.) Wird mit Deiner Specialist Twin Tip 12er nun erstmals eine Rute von zwei Teilnehmern verwendet
3.) Benutzt Du ne Emcast BR Lt, einen neuen leichten Freiläufer, den ich sehr schätze

Das Eine Photo reicht für die Dokumentation, im Combothread könnt ihr später nach Herzenslust Tackleporn von euren Boliden posten, 
und berichten wie sie so mit den vielen verschiedenen Situationen und Spezies so zurechtkommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Prima, Combo ist vermerkt. Wie gestaltete sich denn der Auswahlprozess? Du hast ja hier und da angedeut, das sich die Suche etwas komplexer gestaltete?


Zum Glück habe ich wegen meinem früheren Ärger, beim Ansitzen nicht auch mehr anstellen zu können, wenn ich besondere Fischaktivitäten sichtete, die erweiterten Möglichkeiten meiner Ruten schon länger überprüft bzw. dazu experimentiert (in 2020).
Deswegen war es nicht mehr so schwer und zeitaufwendig.
Weil ich wegen recht kurzfristigen und sehr schönen  Verschiebungen im familiären Mittelpunkt jetzt im ganzen März auch gar nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Verfeinern gefunden habe. Im Februar konnte ich die Wurfmöglichkeiten eben noch gut ausprobieren, das muss nun hinreichen.

Letztlich war das eine lokale Optimum bei der 10ft+ Seatrout-Rute längst verortet.
Die nun gewählte Möglichkeit einer längeren Rute verspricht noch mehr, ohne weniger zu können. Ich bin nun selber sehr gespannt!


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

Ich bin auch gespannt. Die Praxis wirds erweisen, 12ft ist sehr versatil. Bisserkennung über verschiedene Spitzen ist auch nicht zu verachten, das vermiss ich etwas beim Trainig mit meiner Combo.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Letztlich war das eine lokale Optimum bei der 10ft+ Seatrout-Rute längst verortet.


Ja, siehst Du wohl, jetzt kann man mir nicht mehr verwerfen, nicht auf Deinen Rat zu hören


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2021)

Wollte Slappy nicht auch eine Drennan 1,5lbs 11' specialist avon quiver nehmen Minimax


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wollte Slappy nicht auch eine Drennan 1,5lbs 11' specialist avon quiver nehmen Minimax


Stimmt, hast recht. Ich denk an Dein Exemplar halt immer als Sarah Jane  ich finde cool wenn manche Ruten oder Rollen mehrfach vertreten sind, da kommts dann sehr auf die Angler an.
Ich glaub wir können viel über das Tackle rausfinden in der OCC


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2021)

Hier geht es zum Thread der Bedenkenträger:



			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/rechtliche-fragen-zur-occ.352509/


----------



## Skott (27. März 2021)

Traurig genug, dass dieser Thread eingerichtet werden musste...


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier geht es zum Thread der Bedenkenträger:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/rechtliche-fragen-zur-occ.352509/


So werden schlafende Hunde geweckt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Stippi68 (27. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte auch mitmachen. Foto meiner Combo folgt.

Gruß Stippi


----------



## Thomas. (27. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich finde cool wenn manche Ruten oder Rollen mehrfach vertreten sind, da kommts dann sehr auf die Angler an.


die müssten dann aber auch zeitgleich am selben Gewässer sitzen, 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir können viel über das Tackle rausfinden in der OCC


das finde ich interessant, ich glaube Spin Ruten sind am meisten vertreten gefolgt von Twin Tip


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2021)

Was ich schade finde ist, dass so wenig Bolos dabei sind.


----------



## Thomas. (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist, dass so wenig Bolos dabei sind.


2 sind es glaube ich, mehr als genug


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist, dass so wenig Bolos dabei sind.


Immerhin hast du den Längsten
 Stock bisher!


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2021)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2021)

Glaub ich auch nicht.
Letztens wollte ich auf ne Ü30 Party aber man hat nicht rein gelassen weil ein Zentimeter fehlte.


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte auch mitmachen. Foto meiner Combo folgt.
> 
> Gruß Stippi



Lieber Stippi68,
Natürlich, sobald Du Deine Combo genannt und gezeigt hast wirst Du eingetragen.

Aber zunächst, da der obige Post Dein allererster Post als frischgebackener Boardie ist, mit den traditionellen Worten von unserem lieben Hering: herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard, viel Spass beim Stöbern und Posten! Wenn Du magst, erzähl uns doch ein bisschen von Dir und Deiner Angelei?
Herzlich Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## Slappy (27. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wollte Slappy nicht auch eine Drennan 1,5lbs 11' specialist avon quiver nehmen Minimax





Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast recht. Ich denk an Dein Exemplar halt immer als Sarah Jane  ich finde cool wenn manche Ruten oder Rollen mehrfach vertreten sind, da kommts dann sehr auf die Angler an.


Jawoll. Hatter, hatter


----------



## Slappy (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier geht es zum Thread der Bedenkenträger:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/rechtliche-fragen-zur-occ.352509/


Das Thema hätte ich tatsächlich lieber nicht verlinkt gesehen, denn dann wäre es an mir vorbei gegangen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, erzähl uns doch ein bisschen von Dir



Guck mal ins Profil. Dann weißte Bescheid.


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck mal ins Profil. Dann weißte Bescheid.


Hahaha, wie cool. 
Nu sind wa alle jeliefert!


----------



## rustaweli (27. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Traurig genug, dass dieser Thread eingerichtet werden musste...


Wie meinst Du das?

Rechtlich sehe ich da keine Probleme. Wir versuchen halt geschlossen mit so wenig Tackle wie möglich Fische zum Nahrungserwerb zu fangen. Eigentlich löblich. Wir schonen die Meere, entsagen dem Konsum und durch den Verzicht auf Tacklewahn sparen wir CO2 ein zwecks Nichtbestellungen.
Habeck halt Dich fest, wir kommen sägend!


----------



## Stippi68 (27. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Combo ist die Feederrute Peter van der Willik Light Feeder 350 + Daiwa Ninja 4000 A.







Hallo Minimax,

die meisten kennen mich doch schon.

Grüße Stippi68


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Combo ist die Feederrute Peter van der Willik Light Feeder 350 + Daiwa Ninja 4000 A.
> 
> ...


Liebe äh, Stippi68, 
es ist mir eine Ehre und grosse Freude Dich in Liste der TeilnehmerInnen eintragen zu dürfen,
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Combo ist die Feederrute Peter van der Willik Light Feeder 350 + Daiwa Ninja 4000 A.
> 
> ...


Grüß dich Susanne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (27. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das?
> 
> Rechtlich sehe ich da keine Probleme. Wir versuchen halt geschlossen mit so wenig Tackle wie möglich Fische zum Nahrungserwerb zu fangen. Eigentlich löblich. Wir schonen die Meere, entsagen dem Konsum und durch den Verzicht auf Tacklewahn sparen wir CO2 ein zwecks Nichtbestellungen.
> Habeck halt Dich fest, wir kommen sägend!


Weil ich diese Diskussion genauso überflüssig halte, wie die extra Einrichtung eines Threads für den Initiator dieser Idee....


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Skott 
Warum stehst du noch nicht auf der Liste? 4 Tage hast du noch. Auf geht´s.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Combo ist die Feederrute Peter van der Willik Light Feeder 350 + Daiwa Ninja 4000 A.
> 
> ...


Toller Boardname  und herzlich willkommen im "Alleingang" !


----------



## Skott (27. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Skott
> Warum stehst du noch nicht auf der Liste? 4 Tage hast du noch. Auf geht´s.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hadere noch mit der Auswahl der Komponenten, entscheide mich aber morgen und werde mich dann melden...


----------



## Thomas. (27. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Guck mal ins Profil. Dann weißte Bescheid.


vom höheren sagen her, kann ich schon mal einpacken


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hadere noch mit der Auswahl der Komponenten, entscheide mich aber morgen und werde mich dann melden...


Sehr schön. Hätte mich stark gewundert, wenn du nicht dabei bist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hadere noch mit der Auswahl der Komponenten, entscheide mich aber morgen und werde mich dann melden...


Be there or be square, wir freuen uns auf Dich.

Liebe Leute, es ist bald soweit! Diejenigen am Start sollten ihre Combos und Kleinteile überprüfen, und diejenigen die nur die Teilnahme angekündigt haben bzw. auch der Vormerkliste stehen sollten ihre Combos nachreichen, nur das ist das Ticket. (Gibt noch ne PN an die Betreffenden). Am 1.4. 00:00, is Schicht im Anmeldeschacht, es zählt der Zeitstempel des Combopostings. Ei offze Toiga!


----------



## Skott (27. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Be there or be square, wir freuen uns auf Dich.


Danke, das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen...


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Diejenigen am Start sollten ihre Combos und Kleinteile überprüfen,


Oho, gut das du es sagst. Ich brauch noch eine 24er oder 25er Schnur für meine Aluspule. 
In den Teichen sind kapitale Hechte und Karpfen, deshalb werde ich nicht drunter gehen. 
Werde ich wohl bestellen müssen. Am Montag macht bei uns wieder alles dicht.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Am Montag macht bei uns wieder alles dicht.


Jo, und Köder nicht zu vergessen. Maden,Maden,Maden ist das Credo des Allrounders.
Ich kriegs vorher auch nicht mehr hin, meine popelige 300er zur _Minimax Deluxe_ umzulackieren, bzw. Die Sachen dafür zu besorgen. Naja, bleibts halt beim Standardmodell mit kleinen Mods hier und da.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Oho, gut das du es sagst. Ich brauch noch eine 24er oder 25er Schnur für meine Aluspule.
> In den Teichen sind kapitale Hechte und Karpfen, deshalb werde ich nicht drunter gehen.
> Werde ich wohl bestellen müssen. Am Montag macht bei uns wieder alles dicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hab schon ne Ladung bestellt. 
Da die erst ab Montag wegschicken hab ich für Ostern frische Ware.
Heute hab ich für morgen noch die reste im Baumarkt zusammen gekauft


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (27. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kriegs vorher auch nicht mehr hin, meine popelige 300er zur _Minimax Deluxe_ umzulackieren, bzw. Die Sachen dafür zu besorgen.


In RAL 3000 ?...würde ja passen


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ne Ladung bestellt.
> Da die erst ab Montag wegschicken hab ich für Ostern frische Ware.
> Heute hab ich für morgen noch die reste im Baumarkt zusammen gekauft


Ja, so langsam wird es kribbelig. Hab mich ja nur wegen den traurigen Umstand angemeldet.
Und nun möchte ich auch gut vorbereitet sein. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Jo, und Köder nicht zu vergessen. Maden,Maden,Maden ist das Credo des Allrounders.


Und hier hab ich eine Topadresse ausmachen können. Nicht all zu weit von mir und gute Qualität. Ich pfeife auf den Lockdown. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (27. März 2021)

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> In RAL 3000 ?...würde ja passen


da war mal eine in nee Bucht, die sah Super aus


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> In RAL 3000 ?...würde ja passen


Knapp, 3005, passend zur Mk IV.  Stelle ich mir sehr, sehr g.e.i.l. vor.
Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, vielleicht ein Thema für den Combothread.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2021)

Warum RAL 3005, das matte der Schlafwagen,
und nicht RAL 3004 der Dieselloks


----------



## Minimax (27. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum RAL 3005, das matte der Schlafwagen,
> und nicht RAL 3004 der Dieselloks








Und ausserdem: In den Schlafwagen ergeben sich doch die reizvollsten Begegnungen...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. März 2021)

Hi Folks !

Ich hadere noch .....
Die Rolle steht, meine über alles geliebte Ryobi Zauber 1000 (erste Serie), mit Power Pro 0,12, 0,18er und 0,22 Mono , an der geht kein Weg vorbei.....
Zwei  Ruten stehen zur Auswahl : Meine Lerc Internatonal Twin Process Series 501 Bolo in 6 Meter oder eine 10 Fuss Paladin Black Bull Spin (Prototyp) mit geändertem Spitzenring (Gewinde) ..........
Was wäre euch lieber ???


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2021)

Na ist doch klar:



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Lerc Internatonal Twin Process Series 501 Bolo in 6 Meter


----------



## Finke20 (28. März 2021)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen in die Runde. Wie angekündigt habe ich ja ein sehr gewagtes Projet angefangen und jetzt auch beendet .
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit etwas in meinen DDR altbeständen, von Angelgeräten umhergekramt und da kam mir eine wenigstes 40 Jahre alte 3,75 Meter Teleskoprute der Firma Germina   in die Finger. Die Rutenringe sind verrostet gewesen und vollkommen unbrauchbar. Also wurden neue bestellt und anschließend montiert. 





Ja und dann muss auch eine stilechte Rolle dazu , die Wahl viel auf eine Rileh Rex 64 in schwarz auch mindestens 40 Jahre alt. Diese wurde gesäubert, gefettet und läuft für ihre Verhältnisse Butterweich. Bespult wurde sie mit einer 25 Monoschnur und das Wickelbild sieht auch gut aus .






Jetzt kann man ja Fragen, wieso ich mich mit solch einem Boliden durch die Challenge "quälen"  will.
Da es sich hier um eine Wissenschaftliche Erhebung  handelt  möchte ich den Beweis erbringen, dass mit alten Angelgeräten auch etwas fangen kann.
Deshalb ist meine Entscheidung so gefallen. 
Auch in gedenken an Andal hab ich diese Combo ausgewählt. Wir hatten im Ükel, im Februar einen Austausch über alte Rollen und das ist damals Andal´s Antwort darauf  gewesen https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...sch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/post-5135238    .

Dann wollen wir mal sehen ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe. Also Mini trage die Combo bitte mit ein .


----------



## Thomas. (28. März 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen in die Runde. Wie angekündigt habe ich ja ein sehr gewagtes Projet angefangen und jetzt auch beendet .
> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit etwas in meinen DDR altbeständen, von Angelgeräten umhergekramt und da kam mir eine wenigstes 40 Jahre alte 3,75 Meter Teleskoprute der Firma Germina   in die Finger. Die Rutenringe sind verrostet gewesen und vollkommen unbrauchbar. Also wurden neue bestellt und anschließend montiert.
> 
> 
> ...


ratzfatz so schnell kann es gehen, Finke20 du hast mit der Combo Auswahl gerade den Bolofischern den ersten Platz im Schlechten Geschmack abgenommen, besten Dank, womit soll ich den Professor Tinca jetzt nerven?


----------



## Finke20 (28. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> , @Finke20 du hast mit der Combo Auswahl gerade den Bolofischern den ersten Platz im Schlechten Geschmack abgenommen



Ja was soll ich dazu sagen Thomas. nur vom guten Geschmack wird man eben nicht satt, Fische muss man damit fangen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Abgerechnet wird am Schluss  .


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2021)

Finke20 : Combo ist drin


----------



## grummel79 (28. März 2021)

Mahlzeit! 
Ich möchte ebenfalls diese wissenschaftliche Erhebung unterstützen  und werde dafür folgendes Gerät verwenden :
Rolle : Cormoran Sinus BR 35 
Rute: Cormoran Cortec 2,70m 20 - 60 gr. 
Nichts besonderes...

Mit besten Grüßen! 
Für die Forschung!


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2021)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hi Folks !
> 
> Ich hadere noch .....
> Die Rolle steht, meine über alles geliebte Ryobi Zauber 1000 (erste Serie), mit Power Pro 0,12, 0,18er und 0,22 Mono , an der geht kein Weg vorbei.....
> ...


Ich würd die Bolo nehmen. 
Dann sind es schon 3 wenn ich mich nicht verzält hab.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich würd die Bolo nehmen.
> Dann sind es schon 3 wenn ich mich nicht verzält hab.


Als nächstes können wir ja eine Bolo Challenge veranstalten, bei zahlreichen Teilnehmern können wir sie dann Spaghetti Bolognese nennen    Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Als nächstes können wir ja eine Bolo Challenge veranstalten, bei zahlreichen Teilnehmern können wir sie dann Spaghetti Bolognese nennen    Ich wäre dabei


Essen? Essen! Bin dabei


----------



## grummel79 (28. März 2021)

Und hier die Bilder. Hoffe das ist so in Ordnung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2021)

Auswertung in Teilbereichen für sich, das ist so eine Möglichkeit für die *Auswertung am Ende*.
Wo ich stark dafür bin.

Die *Rohdaten* (also Fangmeldungen) müssen aber erstmal erwirtschaftet und exakt beigebracht werden.
Wenn man will, kann man danach zum Universalgesamtsieger noch viele Teilklassen erheben und berechnen ...

Mir hat diese Universalgesamtrechnung ja anfangs gar nicht geschmeckt, die Variationen und Aberrationen waren mir flugs klar,
aber mit einigem Nachrichtenwechsel und Nachdenken konnte ich mich mit Andals ausgelobter Einfachrechnung auch arrangieren,
weil man hinterher die Bolos oder Friedfischangler oder Raubfischangler oder Meeresangler oder PIN-Angler oder  .... auswerten kann, wie man will.
Die Idee "wissenschaftliche Erhebung" hat sich damit von selbst angeboten.


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. März 2021)

Brauche da mal Hilfe, wollte meine erste Rute nach Wiederaufnahme  meines Hobbys nehmen, aber nachdem hier so viele Feederruten am Start sind, bin ich verunsichert.^^
Also entweder die "Daiwa Sweepfire  2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g", oder die "Spro Dyno SF Feeder 420 H 60-180g"?
Bei den Rollen wäre es die "Shimano AX 4000FB", oder die "Yumoshi Reelsking EF5000"
Oder sollte ich etwas ganz anderes nehmen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Als nächstes können wir ja eine Bolo Challenge veranstalten, bei zahlreichen Teilnehmern können wir sie dann Spaghetti Bolognese nennen    Ich wäre dabei


gehört das nicht in den Koch- threat ?


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. März 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen in die Runde. Wie angekündigt habe ich ja ein sehr gewagtes Projet angefangen und jetzt auch beendet .
> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit etwas in meinen DDR altbeständen, von Angelgeräten umhergekramt und da kam mir eine wenigstes 40 Jahre alte 3,75 Meter Teleskoprute der Firma Germina   in die Finger. Die Rutenringe sind verrostet gewesen und vollkommen unbrauchbar. Also wurden neue bestellt und anschließend montiert.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, hab dieselbe Rute in braun, aber mit nur Metallringen und kilometerweise Isolierband am Griff.
Hab ich mal von einem Rentner geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Skott (28. März 2021)

Minimax , Jason  und all:

Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, der olympische Gedanke zählt (Dabei sein ist alles...) oder "back to the roots" ?

Ich denke, von allem ein bißchen. Nachdem ich als junger Stöppke (Schwarzangler) mit der Haselnussstippe angefangen habe, dann nach einer längeren Pause
im mittleren Alter eindlich den Schein gemacht habe, habe ich zunächst dem Grund- und Spinnfischen gefrönt.
Nach einer weiteren Pause, etwas Krankheit und familiärer Veränderung kam dann das Fliegenfischen hier in der heimischen Wupper und in der Ostsee auf MeFo.

Durch weitere Erkrankungen und auch die pandemiebedingten Einschränkungen wurde es dann leider auch wieder ruhiger.
Das Beschäftigen in dieser Zeit mit dem Ükel und seinen Brüdern haben mich wieder zu den Wurzeln gebracht.

Ich möchte mit 66 J. ruhig am Wasser sitzen und mit der Pose fischen, ab und an auch noch mal mit der Fliege....

Deshalb möchte ich mich hier zur OCC anmelden und mit den folgenden Bildern meine Combo vorstellen:

Meine Rute: Cormoran Black Star CM Meerforelle 3,00m WG 10-40g








mit einer dekorativen Kreuzwicklung...




Meine Rolle: DAIWA Legalis 2500HA mit Ersatzspule (1x Stroft GTM und 1x Geflecht)








Ein paar Posen aus dem Modenhaus Askira habe ich auch noch...




Die wunderschöne von Jason ist mir zu schade für den normalen Angelalltag...

Ich freue mich, dabei sein zu dürfen und hoffe inständig, für Andal wenigsten 3-5 Fischarten fangen zu können...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2021)

Tolle Posen, Skott .


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (28. März 2021)

Alleine für diesen geilen Posen-Präsentationsständer würdest Du von mir einen extra Punkt bekommen Skott


----------



## Finke20 (28. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei



Ich auch .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Minimax , Jason  und all:
> 
> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, der olympische Gedanke zählt (Dabei sein ist alles...) oder "back to the roots" ?
> 
> ...


Black Star CM Jig, so hieß meine langjährige Begleitung für Forellen in Teich und Bach. Tolle Ruten, finde ich.


----------



## Skott (28. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Posen, Skott .


Danke Professore, sind ein bißchen, wie die Handmade-Posen von unseren Experten hier, kommen aber bei weitem nicht an deren Qualität heran...


prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> Alleine für diesen geilen Posen-Präsentationsständer würdest Du von mir einen extra Punkt bekommen Skott


Mir fiel nichts besseres ein, Reiner! Ich habe aber drei Handfeger ausprobiert, bis es endlich klappte.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Black Star CM Jig, so hieß meine langjährige Begleitung für Forellen in Teich und Bach. Tolle Ruten, finde ich.


Ich bin auch restlos überzeugt von der Serie und gebe sie auch nicht wieder her, habe noch die Powergrip CM, 3,00m WG 40-80g als Hechtrute!!!


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2021)

grummel79 Skott eure Combos sind gelistet, ihr seid drin. YoshiX786 ein Bild Deiner Combo wäre schön,
hg
Minimax


----------



## YoshiX786 (28. März 2021)

Minimax
Danke für den Hinweis, werde das morgen nachreichen.


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2021)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Minimax
> Danke für den Hinweis, werde das morgen nachreichen.


cool, danke.


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2021)

Bin auch mittlerweile schon total nervös und erwartungsvoll. So mit weiche Knie und zittrige Hände. Ihr wisst schon.
Ne Pose könnte ich so jetzt nicht auffädeln. Aufs Klo muss ich auch ständig. Hoffentlich stehe ich das mal alles durch ...


----------



## Henry (28. März 2021)

Habe mich heute dabei ertappt, wie ich mir Ausreden überlegt habe, Donnerstag nicht arbeiten gehen zu müssen/können/dürfen. 

So richtig überzeugt hat mich bislang noch keine.


----------



## grummel79 (28. März 2021)

Ich muss ja zugeben dass ich auch schon ganz hippelig bin was die OCC betrifft. Habe heute beim Frühstück die ganze Zeit überlegt welches Gerät ich nehme. Das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Jetzt ist die Rolle mit neuer 30'er Mono bespult und es kann losgeh'n. 

Ein schöner Nebeneffekt dass man auch älterem Gerät wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lässt. Habe ganz schön an der Rolle geschrubbt.  und die Rute war noch voller Heringsschuppen. Vom letzten Jahr.... 

Zählt der Fang weltweit oder nur in Deutschland und an seinen Küsten?


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2021)

Zählt überall. Nur auf Galapagos nicht ...


----------



## grummel79 (28. März 2021)

Also muss ich nach Australien an's Great Barrier Reaf... Nein nein, der olympische Gedanke zählt. *im Reisekatalog stöber*


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Minimax , Jason  und all:
> 
> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, der olympische Gedanke zählt (Dabei sein ist alles...) oder "back to the roots" ?
> 
> ...


Mein lieber Scholli, Geschmack hast du ja. Super, das du dabei bist. Die auf den Handfeger gesteckten Posen gefallen mir. Da kann man wieder ein bisschen abgucken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2021)

Sorry grummel79 , aber der olympische Gedanke leider nicht. Denn wir machen ja KEIN Wettfischen. Eine rein wissenschaftliche Erhebung, weiter nichts...


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Brauche da mal Hilfe, wollte meine erste Rute nach Wiederaufnahme  meines Hobbys nehmen, aber nachdem hier so viele Feederruten am Start sind, bin ich verunsichert.^^
> Also entweder die "Daiwa Sweepfire  2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g", oder die "Spro Dyno SF Feeder 420 H 60-180g"?
> Bei den Rollen wäre es die "Shimano AX 4000FB", oder die "Yumoshi Reelsking EF5000"
> Oder sollte ich etwas ganz anderes nehmen?
> Anhang anzeigen 369860


Los Minimax gib bitte Laut, was soll ich wählen?


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Los Minimax gib bitte Laut, was soll ich wählen?


Die Entscheidung liegt doch bei dir. Überfordert mir den Minimax nicht.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung liegt doch bei dir. Überfordert mir den Minimax nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn keiner was schreibt muss der Profi entscheiden.^^
Bin überfordert, gehe eigentlich  immer mit 6 verschiedenen Ruten los und entscheide dann am Wasser nach Fängigkeit, Platz und etc...


----------



## Henry (28. März 2021)

Nimm die längste Rute und die größte Rolle.


No risk, no fun.


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was schreibt muss der Profi entscheiden.^^
> Bin überfordert, gehe eigentlich  immer mit 6 verschiedenen Ruten los und entscheide dann am Wasser nach Fängigkeit, Platz und etc...


Mach es dir nicht so schwer. Das ist doch hier kein Wettkampf und es gibt auch keinen Gewinner oder Verlierer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (28. März 2021)

Au Backe. 
Ich muss auch noch was bestellen. 
Die Feederspitze ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, aber Schnur und Maden müssen noch her. Dürfte bis Donnerstag alles da sein. 
Und ich hab frei am 1.
Ich wage zu behaupten, daß zumindest Grundel und Rotauge aufgeschrieben werden können. 
Ich freu mir.


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was schreibt muss der Profi entscheiden.^^
> Bin überfordert, gehe eigentlich  immer mit 6 verschiedenen Ruten los und entscheide dann am Wasser nach Fängigkeit, Platz und etc...


Ich bin *nicht *der oder irgendein Profi. Die anderen Jungs vom Team auch nicht. Wir halten lediglich fest, wer wie viele Fischarten mit seinen Fängen meldet, und helfen bei Fischbestimmungsfragen. Weil irgendjemand es halt machen muss und wir nicht bei jeder fraglichen Grundelsorte ne Abstimmung durchführen wollen. Ansonsten sind wir wie wir alle einfache Teilnehmer,
Denn:


Jason schrieb:


> Das ist doch hier kein Wettkampf und es gibt auch keinen Gewinner oder Verlierer.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mein persönlicher Rat wäre übrigens zur leichteren Rute, oder am allerbesten: Hlr auf dein Herz 
Minimax


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Au Backe.
> Ich muss auch noch was bestellen.
> Die Feederspitze ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, aber Schnur und Maden müssen noch her. Dürfte bis Donnerstag alles da sein.
> Und ich hab frei am 1.
> ...


Naja, muss ja nicht unbedingt alles zum Startbeginn vorhanden sein. Die OCC geht doch eine ganze Weile. Aber ich merke schon, ihr seit alle heiß. Coole Aktion, die Andal ins Leben gerufen hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## grummel79 (28. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Sorry grummel79 , aber der olympische Gedanke leider nicht. Denn wir machen ja KEIN Wettfischen. Eine rein wissenschaftliche Erhebung, weiter nichts...


Ich weiß. Damit meinte ich dass für mich allein die Teilnahme an diesem Forschungsprojekt zählt und nicht die meisten Fischarten an den Haken zu bekommen. Ich sehe das total entspannt und möchte nur meinen Beitrag zu dieser Erhebung leisten.


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2021)

grummel79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Damit meinte ich dass für mich allein die Teilnahme an diesem Forschungsprojekt zählt und nicht die meisten Fischarten an den Haken zu bekommen. Ich sehe das total entspannt und möchte nur meinen Beitrag zu dieser Erhebung leisten.


Das ist sehr schön so. Hiermit erhältst du dann ja auch eine hervorragende Referenz für Bewerbungen zu weiteren wissenschaftlichen Projekten. Also bei Fraunhofer u. dergleichen ...


----------



## Henry (28. März 2021)

Die einzige wissenschaftliche Erhebung, die mich dabei interessiert ist die, ob es sich positiv auf den Geschmack meiner Fischfrikadellen auswirkt, wenn ich möglichst viele Arten darin verarbeite.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Nimm die längste Rute und die größte Rolle.
> 
> 
> No risk, no fun.


Die große Feederrute nutze ich zum Buttangeln an der Elbe und an der Ostsee von der Seebrücke aus auf Platte und Dorsch.
Für alle anderen Fische und vom Kutter reicht die Daiwa völlig. Hab nur Angst wegen dem geringen Wurfgewicht.
Die Shimano mit 0,30mm Geflochtene Schnur tat bisher immer ihren Dienst, vom 70er Zander bis zur 3cm Grundel.


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

30'er Mono nehme ich an?


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

Habe gestern noch 30'er Mono in OVP gefunden. Habe mich gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge über den Todesstern von Lego. Meine Frau hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt.  In Zeiten von Corona und geschlossener Geschäfte ein wahrer (Angler) Schatz. Hatte moralische Bedenken mir die eine Schnur extra online zu bestellen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

grummel79 schrieb:


> 30'er Mono nehme ich an?


Steht doch Geflochtene. Bissl grob, aber da fängste auch gut Dickfisch mit.^^
Gehe gern auf Nummer sicher, da gibt es so gut wie keine Abrisse.
Hab aber meist noch ein Mono Kopfschnur zwischen 5 und 20m dran.


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

30'er Geflochtene. Dachte ein Schreibfehler. Respekt!


----------



## rustaweli (29. März 2021)

Ich hoffe es geht endlich los. Wird man ja kirre. Erst ABU, dann Purist, man geht gedanklich immer verrückter ins Detail. Oder doch ABU, besser zwecks Swing, nee, schwer zu werfen mit Pin, ja aber, nee, besser die Purist, länger, stärker, ja aber die Länge am See... aber die Swing ist ne gute Bisserkennung, ja aber auf Grund bei der Purist halt die Pin und Ratsche als Bissanzeiger.... 
Jungs - lasst es 1.4. werden! Wird ja immer schlimmer, fehlen nur noch die schweißgebadeten Träume....


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

grummel79 schrieb:


> Habe gestern noch 30'er Mono in OVP gefunden. Habe mich gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge über den Todesstern von Lego. Meine Frau hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt.  In Zeiten von Corona und geschlossener Geschäfte ein wahrer (Angler) Schatz. Hatte moralische Bedenken mir die eine Schnur extra online zu bestellen.


Hab nen Angeldealer um's Eck, der hat praktisch nie zu. Nur im Lockdown halt telefonisch vorbestellen und dann an der Tür abholen.
Bekommst von A bis Z alles, inkl. Köder aller Art. Papiere gab es ne zeitlang nicht, dass lag aber an den Ämtern.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

grummel79 schrieb:


> 30'er Geflochtene. Dachte ein Schreibfehler. Respekt!


Geflochtene ist eh so dünn und bei mir muß Sie Pilken, Brandeln und Forellenangeln abkönnen.^^
Keine Lust da immer rum zu spielen welche Schnur zu welchem Fisch.
Mono hab ich sehr feine für Forelle und Friedfisch, 30er für Aal/Zander, sowie 40er und 50er die Brandung, manchmal auch zum Pilken.
Bin halt ein Noob am Wasser und angel auf alles was ich mitnehmen darf, bin halt Kochtopf Angler.


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es geht endlich los. Wird man ja kirre. Erst ABU, dann Purist, man geht gedanklich immer verrückter ins Detail. Oder doch ABU, besser zwecks Swing, nee, schwer zu werfen mit Pin, ja aber, nee, besser die Purist, länger, stärker, ja aber die Länge am See... aber die Swing ist ne gute Bisserkennung, ja aber auf Grund bei der Purist halt die Pin und Ratsche als Bissanzeiger....
> Jungs - lasst es 1.4. werden! Wird ja immer schlimmer, fehlen nur noch die schweißgebadeten Träume....


Den hatte ich heute. Habe geträumt dass ich meiner Chefin an die Wäsche gegangen bin. Als ich aufgewacht bin habe ich gebetet dass ich nicht im Schlaf gesprochen habe. Meine Frau hat nix gesagt...


----------



## keinangelprofi (29. März 2021)

So, wir haben uns jetzt auch schon in den letzten Tagen warmgeangelt und sind startbereit.

wir werdens am 1. April auch mal versuchen und schauen ob wir schon einen ersten Fang posten können. So richtig los geht’s bei uns aber erst Mitte April nach der Raubfisch Schonzeit.

Interessant finde ich das sehr unterschiedliche Equipment mit dem die Kollegen hier an den Start gehen. Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte: kann man in der geplanten Teilnehmer Liste das Equipment dazu fügen und welche Art von Rute es sich handelt also zB Spinn, Feeder, Bolo usw?

BTW Ich habe hier kürzlich in anderen Treads festgestellt dass doch einige Besserangler und sonstige „Spezialisten“ hier ihr Unwesen treiben. Wie ist das denn mit dem Posten von untermassigen Fischen oder Fischen die in der Schonzeit gefangen werden? Kann man das machen oder besser lassen?


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> So, wir haben uns jetzt auch schon in den letzten Tagen warmgeangelt und sind startbereit.
> 
> wir werdens am 1. April auch mal versuchen und schauen ob wir schon einen ersten Fang posten können. So richtig los geht’s bei uns aber erst Mitte April nach der Raubfisch Schonzeit.
> 
> ...


Geschonte und Untermaßige soll man ja gar nicht angeln, was man allerdings den Fischen schlecht erklären kann.
Wenn denn einer mal drann hängt, sollte er umgehend und schonend in sein Element zurück geführt werden. Was aber auch alle Angler eh wissen und machen.
Fotos davon erregen meist das Interesse der falschen Leute und können teuer werden.


----------



## Henry (29. März 2021)

30'er Geflecht ist doch total allroundig. Da kann man ganze K6 Karpfen als Köderfisch mit werfen, Wrackteile samt ihrer Bewohner aus der Nordsee bergen oder zur Not auch Fischers Reusen mit an Land ziehen. Und schwupp... gleich wieder ein paar Arten mehr auf der Liste


----------



## Pescador (29. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Geschonte und Untermaßige soll man ja gar nicht angeln, was man allerdings den Fischen schlecht erklären kann.
> Wenn denn einer mal drann hängt, sollte er umgehend und schonend in sein Element zurück geführt werden. Was aber auch alle Angler eh wissen und machen.
> Fotos davon erregen meist das Interesse der falschen Leute und können teuer werden.


Niemand hier will Fischen etwas böses. Aber Hysterie und Verblendung sind im öffentlichen Raum allgegenwärtig.
Ich empfehle die OCC ab dem Beginn in einer geschlossenen Gruppe weiter zu führen ...


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2021)

Ich sollte am 1. 4. frei sein, ich habe alles schon geplant, den Rucksack gepackt, Köderbox vorbereitet, das Gewässer auserwählt ...

Und heute habe ich erfahren, dass ich arbeiten muss


----------



## feko (29. März 2021)

Normalerweise hätte fast die ganze Nation  am gründonnerstag frei gehabt.... 
Bist da nicht der einzige. 
Vg


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die OCC ab dem Beginn in einer geschlossenen Gruppe weiter zu führen ...


Finde ich gar nicht schlecht die Idee. Dadurch kam man sich unangenehme Dinge ersparen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Finde ich gar nicht schlecht die Idee. Dadurch kam man sich unangenehme Dinge sparen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jepp. Nicht dass einer von P**a noch nen Stein in sein Tablet schmeißt... Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

Eigentlich gar nicht lustig....


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> 30'er Geflecht ist doch total allroundig. Da kann man ganze K6 Karpfen als Köderfisch mit werfen, Wrackteile samt ihrer Bewohner aus der Nordsee bergen oder zur Not auch Fischers Reusen mit an Land ziehen. Und schwupp... gleich wieder ein paar Arten mehr auf der Liste


Woher weißt Du?


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

Gut, dann wird es die "Daiwa Sweepfire  2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g" und die "Shimano AX 4000FB" mit 0,30er Flachgeflochtener Schnur.
Werde von A wie Anker bis Z wie Zebco-Pilkvorfach alles ranhängen.


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du?


Ich habe mir heute eine 0.36er Geflochtene gekauft, wird sich bestimmt auch bei der OCC als nützlich erweisen  

Scherz bei Seite, ich habe mir einen Köderretter gebastelt und wollte mir dafür im Baumarkt 50 m Ø 3 mm Schnur kaufen, 1 m kostet aber 50 Cent, und für 100 m Geflecht im Ausvekauf habe ich 5,5 Euro bezahlt


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute eine 0.36er Geflochtene gekauft, wird sich bestimmt auch bei der OCC als nützlich erweisen
> 
> Scherz bei Seite, ich habe mir einen Köderretter gebastelt und wollte mir dafür im Baumarkt 50 m Ø 3 mm Schnur kaufen, 1 m kostet aber 50 Cent, und für 100 m Geflecht im Ausvekauf habe ich 5,5 Euro bezahlt


Meine hab ich aus China, 300m für 14,95€ 
War mal Dunkelbraun, aber nach 2x Salzwasser baden war sie fast weiß.

Für die Köderrettung hab ich einen Bergemagnet bis 200kg im Keller.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (29. März 2021)

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer,

es kam ja zu Fragen bezüglich des Rahmens der OCC. Damit wir nun alle mit Spaß und Vorfreude an den Start gehen können und jeder weiß, was Sache ist, stellen wir hier noch mal klar:

*Die OCC ist kein Wettbewerb. Jeder angelt für sich selbst, um für sich zu ermitteln, wie viele verschiedene Fischarten er mit einer von ihm ausgesuchten Rute und Rolle fangen kann. Dabei muss jeder die rechtlichen Bestimmungen am Fangort kennen, sich danach richten und ist für die eingestellten Bilder selber verantwortlich. Die MuP Verlag GmbH führt die OCC in Gedenken an Andal weiter und dokumentiert alle eingeschickten Fänge.*

Es bleibt also für jeden Teilnehmer alles beim alten. Wir machen die Challenge in Andals Sinne weiter, wie angekündigt.

Euer
OCC-Team

Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird es die "Daiwa Sweepfire  2,7m Casting Weight: 20-60g" und die "Shimano AX 4000FB"



Das ist ein Wort! Combo ist aufgenommen, Bild kannst Du noch nachreichen, herzlich willkommen bei der OCC 



KadeTTHH schrieb:


> mit *0,30er* Flachgeflochtener Schnur.


Schnur muss übrigens nicht angegeben werden und kann jederzeit gewechselt werden. Oh, und Fänge von Meeressäugern werden nicht gezählt.


----------



## geomas (29. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Oh, und Fänge von Meeressäugern werden nicht gezählt.



Ach komm, also bei süüüßen Seehundbabies könntet Ihr schon mal ein Auge zudrücken!


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ach komm, also bei süüüßen Seehundbabies könntet Ihr schon mal ein Auge zudrücken!


Einäugige Seehundbabies? WIe sollen die denn dann noch die Fische schnappen können? Also wirklich!


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wort! Combo ist aufgenommen, Bild kannst Du noch nachreichen, herzlich willkommen bei der OCC
> 
> 
> Schnur muss übrigens nicht angegeben werden und kann jederzeit gewechselt werden. Oh, und Fänge von Meeressäugern werden nicht gezählt.


Aber großer Tümmler geht noch durch, oder?


----------



## grummel79 (29. März 2021)

Ich wäre sehr dafür das Ganze ab dem 01.04. als geschlossene Gruppe laufen zu lassen. Sonst kommen wieder so ein paar Zahnspangen - Träger von der Uni und eiern rum. Hatten wir grad in Warnemünde.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aber großer Tümmler geht noch durch, oder?


Tut mir leid, alter Knabe  :


Andal schrieb:


> Fische zählen. Keine Angler, Geflügel, Krustentiere, Amphibien, Reptilien, Säugetiere ... alles njet!


----------



## rustaweli (29. März 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ach komm, also bei süüüßen Seehundbabies könntet Ihr schon mal ein Auge zudrücken!


Anbei, 3 Anmeldungen samt Deiner fehlen noch. 
Also Du, Tricast sowie dawurzelsepp . 
Naja, bißl Zeit bleibt ja noch.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei, 3 Anmeldungen samt Deiner fehlen noch.
> Also Du, Tricast sowie dawurzelsepp .
> Naja, bißl Zeit bleibt ja noch.


Tricast ist drin, mit seiner abgesägten Schrotfl.. ähh, "zersägten Karpfenrute". Übrigens mit ner Drennan Rolle.


----------



## geomas (29. März 2021)

Ich muß noch mal in mich gehen. Und evtl. morgen ne kleine Runde test-Pietschen.


----------



## rustaweli (29. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tricast ist drin, mit seiner abgesägten Schrotfl.. ähh, "zersägten Karpfenrute". Übrigens mit ner Drennan Rolle.


Ah ok, danke. Tatsache, jetzt habe ich ihn entdeckt, zwischen Dir und Slappy. 
Dann wären es noch 2...


----------



## rustaweli (29. März 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich muß noch mal in mich gehen. Und evtl. morgen ne kleine Runde test-Pietschen.


Darf man wissen welche Combos sich in der näheren Auswahl befinden?


----------



## Skott (29. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Minimax , Jason  und all:
> 
> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, der olympische Gedanke zählt (Dabei sein ist alles...) oder "back to the roots" ?
> 
> ...


Warum stehe ich nach dieser Meldung noch nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste (Beitrag 3 des Threads) oder habe ich etwas verpeilt???
Andere Meldungen nach mir sind gelistet....


----------



## Forelle74 (29. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Warum stehe ich nach dieser Meldung noch nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste (Beitrag 3 des Threads) oder habe ich etwas verpeilt???
> Andere Meldungen nach mir sind gelistet....





Minimax schrieb:


> grummel79 Skott eure Combos sind gelistet, ihr seid drin. YoshiX786 ein Bild Deiner Combo wäre schön,
> hg
> Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2021)

Skott Auf Seite 3 trägt im Moment Professor Tinca ein, ich kann es auch aber wir lassen es ihn morgen früh machen. Und Minimax hat dich ja in der Auswertungsliste eingetragen, also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Kann ich meine Rute nochmal tauschen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2021)

Ja, bis zum Start ist das möglich.


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, mache ich neue Bilder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (29. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Darf man wissen welche Combos sich in der näheren Auswahl befinden?



Die hier könnte in der Auswahl sein. Habe ja noch 50 Stunden zum Überlegen:






Meine erste Legerlite, ne alte Klicker-Klacker-Shakespeare ran und ab dafür.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

Skott DIe Vorredner habens gesagt, es gibt nen kleinen Time-Lag zwischen der Liste hier im Thread und meiner Tabelle. Verzeih, und sei unbesorgt, Du bist offizieller OCC-Pilot. Generell gilt: Wer seine Combo vorgestellt hat, und darauf ne "xyz, du bist drin" ANtwort hier erhalten hat ist dabei. Wer sich nicht sicher ist und sich in der Threadliste nicht findet, einfach nochmal melden.

Jason: Klar kannste noch ändern, ich hab sogar ne Vermutung in welche RIchtung es geht

geomas coole Sache, ich bin mir sicher in den kommenden (fast) 50 Stunden fällt Dir was ein. Tolles Photo, übrigens.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (29. März 2021)

Wenn ich mir das hier so betrachte, kommt mir wieder etwas in den Sinn.
Denn die Ruten, die hier einige ins Rennen werfen, wären voll nach Andals Geschmack. 
Er würde bei der nächste OCC vermutlich Bonuspunkte für jeden vergeben, der im Chris Yates Stil , zum Angeln gehen würde.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

prinzbitburg112 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das hier so betrachte, kommt mir wieder etwas in den Sinn.
> Denn die Ruten, die hier einige ins Rennen werfen, wären voll nach Andals Geschmack.


Kommt nicht von ungefähr, er hat eben seine Spuren hinterlassen. Viele hier haben viel von ihm gelernt, ob eingefleischte Yatesianer, überzeugte Walkeriten
oder irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (29. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kommt nicht von ungefähr, er hat eben seine Spuren hinterlassen. Viele hier haben viel von ihm gelernt, ob eingefleischte Yatesianer, überzeugte Walkeriten
> oder irgendwo dazwischen


Ja dann such mal fürs nächste Jahr Deinen Zwirn raus.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

Nochmal zum Geobild: ich finde deshalb so stark, weil es eine zum gezeigten Tackle historisch perfekt passende Anmutung hat, also nicht nur was die Sachen (es sind ja durchaus moderne Sachen auf dem Bild) betrifft, sondern ihre Komposition, der Hintergrund, die Farben. Seht selbst,
hier Geos Bild:


geomas schrieb:


>


Hier Teil des  Covers einer alten Publikation:








Übrigens: Natürlich reichen einfache Schnappschüsse, Dokuphotos etc. für die Anmeldung aus- das ist garnicht zentral, sondern halt ne Formalie (#isso).
VIelmehr wird der OCC-Combothread ausreichend Gelegenheit bieten, unsere Schätzchen in Action, oder Detailaufnahmen in Szene zu setzen, für die die das wollen. Wenn ich so über die die (noch unveröffentlichte) Tabelle mit den bisherigen COmbos schaue, sehe ich da einige Tackleschmankerl, die es sich abzulichten lohnt.


----------



## Pescador (29. März 2021)

Ok, dann lass ich mal nichts anbrennen und setze meine Combo "in Szene".




Das Bild entstand heute beim ersten Probelauf der Combo. Dazu habe ich auch meinen uralten Bissanzeiger und den guten alten DAM-Kescher reaktiviert.
Das schöne, nach der Dämmerung biss eine neugierige Schleie auf einen Mistwurm/Mais-Cocktail...


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Bitte folgende Änderung zur Kenntnis nehmen. Anstatt die Corsa C von Cormoran nehme ich meine Kenneth Perfection. Die Splitcane hat definitiv mehr Dampf.




Im Spitzenring ist ein Gewinde für Quiver oder Schwingspitze. Klasse auch als Posenrute. 
Denke mal, da bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Als Rolle bleibt die Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411. Die Combo braucht größere Fische nicht zu fürchten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Henry (29. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass ich mal nichts anbrennen und setze meine Combo "in Szene".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre für ein allgemeines Verbot solcher Bilder. Das grenzt ja an seelischer Folter und trieft vor Gemeinheit.  

Würde auch gern raus.


----------



## Henry (29. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bitte folgende Änderung zur Kenntnis nehmen. Anstatt die Corsa C von Cormoran nehme ich meine Kenneth Perfection. Die Splitcane hat definitiv mehr Dampf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allein der Matchspule wegen würde ich mir auch mal eine Ambidex kaufen. So sexy. Aber leider nichts zum Spinnen.

Der Grasknüppel ist aber auch hübsch.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bitte folgende Änderung zur Kenntnis nehmen. Anstatt die Corsa C von Cormoran nehme ich meine Kenneth Perfection. Die Splitcane hat definitiv mehr Dampf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Änderung eingetragen, Bild ersetzt  . Hatte mich schon gewundert, wieso einer unserer versiertesten Splitcane Liebhaber mit nem Cormonaropel Corsa aus Teleglas an den Start geht. EDIT kannst DU noch Länge (11ft?) und ca. Wg oder test nennen?
Hast Du eigentlich schon die Schäfchen-Attrappen und Idyllischer-Weidezaun-Pappaufsteller für die Landschaftsaufnahmen vom Dachboden geholt?


----------



## Pescador (29. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> ... Würde auch gern raus.


Ja, heute hat's bei mir halt zeitlich gepasst. Wohl auch morgen. Ostern dagegen werde ich im Dienst sein, und eher wenig Zeit zum Fischen haben ... that's Life !


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Allein der Matchspule wegen würde ich mir auch mal eine Ambidex kaufen. So sexy. Aber leider nichts zum Spinnen.


Dafür hab ich ja noch die Aluspule. Wer mit der Matchspule blinkern geht, der macht wohl was falsch.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Änderung eingetragen, Bild ersetzt  . Hatte mich schon gewundert, wieso einer unserer versiertesten Splitcane Liebhaber mit nem Cormonaropel Corsa aus Teleglas an den Start geht. EDIT kannst DU noch Länge (11ft?) und ca. Wg oder test nennen?
> Hast Du eigentlich schon die Schäfchen-Attrappen und Idyllischer-Weidezaun-Pappaufsteller für die Landschaftsaufnahmen vom Dachboden geholt?


Sorry, hab ich vergessen. 11 1/2ft und ca. 15-60g WG. Ist eine aufgebaute Cane. Deshalb kann ich keine genauen Angaben zum WG machen. Bin ich jetzt disqualifiziert? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich vergessen. 11 1/2ft und ca. 15-60g WG. Ist eine aufgebaute Cane. Deshalb kann ich keine genauen Angaben zum WG machen. Bin ich jetzt disqualifiziert?
> 
> Gruß Jason


ja, die drohende Disqualifikation.... das ist nicht so einfach, das musst Du verstehen. Wir denken da viel über gerade Dich nach. Ablenkung von solch gewichtigen Fragen wäre gut fürs Team, und würde den Fokus auf andere DInge lenken. EIn Schönes FIschartenposter, Herrliche Handgefertigte Posen, oder einfach ein Burgunder guten Jahrgangs könnten die Aufmerksamkeit zu Deinen GUnsten verschieben... just sayin..  


Andererseits: Eintrag wird flugs ergänzt, danke für die Angaben.


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Andererseits: Eintrag wird flugs ergänzt, danke für die Angaben.


Puh, da bin ich aber erleichtert. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Henry (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich ja noch die Aluspule. Wer mit der Matchspule blinkern geht, der macht wohl was falsch.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit der Alu-Spule wäre mir das zu rudimentär.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Warum stehe ich nach dieser Meldung noch nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste (Beitrag 3 des Threads) oder habe ich etwas verpeilt???
> Andere Meldungen nach mir sind gelistet....



Erledigt.
Wenn ich sonst noch jemanden übersehen habe, bitte einfach melden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (30. März 2021)

Scheint ja hier eine richtige Oldtimer Ralley zu werden ... spannend!
Hätt ich das vorher gewußt, hätt ich mal im Schupfen geschaut. Da liegt noch so altes Zeug rum.
Angeln könnte man damit bestimmt noch.

Mit den alten Rollen, bei denen sich ständig die Schnur innen um die Achse spult... oder nee, liebr doch nicht

Vielleicht gibts ja nächstes Jahr ne Oldtimer OCC... 50er/60 Jahre Equipment hätt ich noch.


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Naja, alt ist ja nicht gleich veraltet oder schlecht. Meine parabolische UL Spinne ist nix anderes wie meine Winklepicker alten Schlages. Nur sieht die Picker gar "wärmer" aus. 




Auch im Spinnbereich greift man die "alten" Sachen wieder auf und es gibt plötzlich topmoderne Glasruten, oder Crankruten mit hohem Glasanteil. 
Vor allem ist es aber Liebhaberei. Tagtäglich fährt man mit den gleich aussehenden Neuboliden. Wie schön sind da doch Fahrten mit den älteren Charakterboliden, wenn sie sogar noch top in Schuss sind. So schön mit Fenster zum Runterkurbeln, Sitzen wie Sessel, auf sich schlängelnden Strassen ohne Servo und Einparkhilfe durch Weinberge in den Sonnenuntergang fahren. Unterwegs Rast machen im Wirtshaus, nicht in Fastfoodketten...


----------



## Henry (30. März 2021)

Der Drill mit einer Glasrute ist einfach schön. Bei einem großen Fisch geht sie krumm bis in den Griff und dennoch hat man nie das Gefühl, jetzt ist gleich Schluss... gleich macht's "knack". 

Hab mir jüngst auch wieder einen schönen Glasblank gekauft, der für die ganz leichte Wobbler-Angelei herhalten muss. Endlich was passendes für meine sehnlichst erwünschte und gefeierte Cardinal C3. Aber das ist eher was für ein anderes Unterforum. 

Dennoch schön zu sehen, dass es einige gibt, die diesem Gerät durchaus noch Alltagstauglichkeit zutrauen. 

Stünde meine Combo nicht schon fest und hätte sich in mir nicht der Wunsch festgefressen das alles mit der Multi zu wuppen, ich täte auch meinen Glasstecken in die Aufstellung bringen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (30. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, alt ist ja nicht gleich veraltet oder schlecht.


Ist keine Kritik! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
Ich finde es cool, heißt ja auch dass das Tackle von damals allroundig war/ist und immer noch im Alltag nutzbar. Oder zumindest ab und zu ausgeführt wird.

Nur die Rollen... die habe ich damals schon verflucht.


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Der Grasknüppel ist aber auch hübsch.


Grasknüppel? So einen Ausdruck hat diese Rute doch nicht verdient. Viel geangelt hab ich noch nicht mit ihr. Das wird sich nun ändern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Halte die Selbstgespräche und Geister im Kopf nicht mehr aus. Will meine Ruhe und möchte doch die ABU 112a zurück. Dann bitte ich darum mir danach jeden weiteren Rutenwechsel zu untersagen, danke! Rolle bleibt. 
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. März 2021)

So, werter Minimax, Professor Forelle74,

dann melde ich mich hiermit auch mal offiziell an.

Wie bereits geschrieben, lasse ich mich letztendlich nicht von der Oldtimer Ralley einfangen.
Ganz im Gegenteil, ich werde mordern an den Start gehen. Und wie schon erwähnt, wenn ich nichts überlesen habe, dennoch mit einer Rutenoption, welche noch nicht gemeldet wurde. Zumindest mit einem *Unikat*, da aus der Schmide vom FK.
Wer also nach meinem Letzten Post etwas ganz Außergewöhnliches erwartet hat, wird eventuell enttäuscht sein.

Der Blank ist eine TAC FN2 7'6" 12-60gr in Blue Glossy.
Entschieden habe ich mich für die Rute, weil es mir einfach unwahrscheinlich viel Freude bereitet sie in der Hand zu halten und mit ihr zu Fischen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich immer noch auf den diesjährigen, bereits gebuchten Norwegenurluab hoffe und eben mit einer Spinne dann noch fexsibler bin, um somit noch einige weiter Fisch-Sorten zu überlisten.
Als Rolle verwende ich eine Shimano Technium 3000 SFD, mit folgenden Schüren:  Stroft GPT R 5 mit 11kg und eine Stroft  GPT Typ S2 mit 6kg. Diese Combo hat sich bereits mit Welsen bis 160cm bewährt.

Bin also gewappnet für Fische von klein bis groß!

Insofern, lasset die OCC beginnen!


----------



## Moringotho (30. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Habe mich heute dabei ertappt, wie ich mir Ausreden überlegt habe, Donnerstag nicht arbeiten gehen zu müssen/können/dürfen.


das problem hätte ich auch gerne, ich suche und finde keinen der zeit hat mich zu fahren und meinen krempel zu tragen...
mal schauen ob und wann ich einsteigen kann.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> das problem hätte ich auch gerne, ich suche und finde keinen der zeit hat mich zu fahren und meinen krempel zu tragen...
> mal schauen ob und wann ich einsteigen kann.
> 
> NdT Holger aka Mori


Dito

Aber eine* "*One Oldie Combo Challenge - OOCC" wäre doch auch ne coole Idee, wäre dabei.


----------



## Henry (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Grasknüppel? So einen Ausdruck hat diese Rute doch nicht verdient. Viel geangelt hab ich noch nicht mit ihr. Das wird sich nun ändern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eigentlich neige ich nicht zu Verniedlichungen, mache aber für dich und dein Bambusrütchen gerne eine Ausnahme. 

War auch nicht bös gemeint. Habe selbst mal ein paar Split- und Wholecane Ruten besessen. Die mussten schon ordentlich was mitmachen.


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Eigentlich neige ich nicht zu Verniedlichungen, mache aber für dich und dein Bambusrütchen gerne eine Ausnahme.
> 
> War auch nicht bös gemeint. Habe selbst mal ein paar Split- und Wholecane Ruten besessen. Die mussten schon ordentlich was mitmachen.


Alles gut. Hab ich doch gar nicht bös aufgenommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Sodele, ich bin fair und lasse Euch dann erst einmal nen Vorsprung mit dem Punkten bei Ükel, Rotaugen, Grundeln... Kümmere mich währendessen gemächlich um Brachse, Schleie, Satzer. Später dann um Döbel, Nasen, Güster, Karauschen, Rotfeder. Mittendrin kurz auf Barben, nebenher dann auf Barsch, Zander, Aal, kleine Welse, mittlere Hechte. Wenn das abgehakt ist, kommt feinste Schnur drauf und ich gebe mich siegesgewiss entspannt den Sommer geniessend den Rotaugen hin. 
Aber nicht nervös werden meine Herren, dabei sein ist alles und der Weg das Ziel. 
Für den 1. bin ich vorbereitet. 




Ruht Euch noch gut aus und guten Start Euch!


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Hättet Ihr fast Glück gehabt, aber zu früh gefreut! Contenance, Contenance! ReFo und BaFo bekomme ich auch noch unter, so viel Zeit muß sein.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (30. März 2021)

Ich bin auch heiß wie Frittenfett. 

Denke mal, dass ich zuerst am Meer die Combo auswerfe, um Fische wie Meerforelle und Hering abzuhaken, die sich im Sommer schlechter fangen lassen. Danach geht es wohl auf die verschiedensten Friedfische. Später im Jahr auf Räuber und Aal. Aber ich bin da sehr flexibel und schaue einfach, was gerade am besten läuft. Mögen die Spiele beginnen. Ich wünsche allen ab dem 1. April viel Erfolg und eine wunderbare Zeit am Wasser. Ich starte wohl erst am 2. April, da ich am 1. noch arbeiten muss...

Liebe Grüße
Jesco


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bin auch heiß wie Frittenfett.
> 
> Denke mal, dass ich zuerst am Meer die Combo auswerfe, um Fische wie Meerforelle und Hering abzuhaken, die sich im Sommer schlechter fangen lassen. Danach geht es wohl auf die verschiedensten Friedfische. Später im Jahr auf Räuber und Aal. Aber ich bin da sehr flexibel und schaue einfach, was gerade am besten läuft. Mögen die Spiele beginnen. Ich wünsche allen ab dem 1. April viel Erfolg und eine wunderbare Zeit am Wasser. Ich starte wohl erst am 2. April, da ich am 1. noch arbeiten muss...
> 
> ...


Ja, mögen sie beginnen und viel Erfolg!
Aber Arbeit zählt nicht. Muß auch schaffe, dann direkt zur OCC.
Am 2. soll mein Sohn seine ersten Versuche beim UL auf Forellen starten und verschiedene Köder plus Führungsstile kennenlernen.  Da ich nen Hotspot kenne, soll er sich gleich des spinnenden Leids bewußt werden und werfen, werfen, werfen... Papa sitzt mit Pin beobachtend daneben.


----------



## Henry (30. März 2021)

Ich werde wohl auch erst später starten. Kann weder meinen Rucksack, noch den Kescher finden. Da muss ich nach Ostern wohl mal wühlen gehen. Durch Zufall tauchte zumindest schon mal mein Angelschein wieder auf und über die Stiefel bin ich neulich noch gestolpert. Es wird. 

Wenn ich abends heim komme bilde ich mir manchmal ein, drohendes Gerassel aus meiner Wobbler-Vitrine zu hören. So ähnlich wie die Trommeln in Jumanji. Erschreckend.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (30. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, mögen sie beginnen und viel Erfolg!
> Aber Arbeit zählt nicht. Muß auch schaffe, dann direkt zur OCC.
> Am 2. soll mein Sohn seine ersten Versuche beim UL auf Forellen starten und verschiedene Köder plus Führungsstile kennenlernen.  Da ich nen Hotspot kenne, soll er sich gleich des spinnenden Leids bewußt werden und werfen, werfen, werfen... Papa sitzt mit Pin beobachtend daneben.



Ich habe morgen einen Tag frei. Da werde ich schon mal ein wenig antesten. Vermutlich rennen mich dann die Fische ein, weil es noch ein Tag zu früh ist Am Donnerstag werde ich es aber wohl noch nicht schaffen. Aber vielleicht juckt es mich ja doch am Abend und ich gehe noch mal kurz an die Kieler Förde. Mal schauen...


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. März 2021)

Ich will auch an die Küste


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich will auch an die Küste


Ich auch! Ich war noch nie an Küsten um zu Angeln, obwohl schon auf verschiedenen Kontinenten gewesen. Auf Plattfische, Heringe, Dorsche, MeFos.... Immer nur zum Baden. Ob an der Ostsee oder sonstwo in Europa, Eurasien, Atlantik. Selbst auf Kuba zog ich damals das Schnorcheln und andere Dinge mit meinen Freunden vor. Und heute?! Sehr oft wünsche ich mir so etwas. Sowie alleine mit nem fremdsprachigen Guide ne Wüste zu durchwandern oder in einem fremden Land mit den einheimischen Fischern nachts auf nem kleinen Kutter raus... Ach Leute, jetzt wird es tiefsinnig und beneide Euch Meeresangler! Schön habt Ihr es!


----------



## Moringotho (30. März 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> das problem hätte ich auch gerne, ich suche und finde keinen der zeit hat mich zu fahren und meinen krempel zu tragen...
> mal schauen ob und wann ich einsteigen kann.
> 
> NdT Holger aka Mori





KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Aber eine* "*One Oldie Combo Challenge - OOCC" wäre doch auch ne coole Idee, wäre dabei.



die frage ist dann aber ob ich mit meinen 48 lenzen da überhaupt mitmachen dürfte 

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Slappy (30. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie an Küsten um zu Angeln


Ich fühle mit dir. 

Am1. Werde ich leider pausieren. Habe da 11h Tagdienst und dann Rufbereitschaft... 
Die Tinca habe ich ja leider auch schon zu früh gefangen. 
Am Samstag wollte ich mal mit nem Kumpel Spinnen gehen an meinem gehassten Fluß. Ich denke da kommt die OCC mit. Wurm auf Grund oder Dropshot und ruhend könnte eventuell ne Überraschung bringen. Was auf jeden Fall abgehakt werden kann nach dem Tag ist die Grundel!


----------



## Mooskugel (30. März 2021)

Minimax 
Ich möchte noch den 2. Sohn anmelden. Er hat unsere Vorbereitungen mitbekommen und hat gefragt ob er da auch mitmachen kann. Wäre schön wenn das möglich wäre. Er würde dann mit folgender Combo teilnehmen.

Rute: Shimano Catana Spin 2,10m, 10-30g WG
Rolle; Daiwa Ninja 2500A

Nennt ihn Mooskugel Junior


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Ostern muss ich 5m³ Erde bewegen.
Mein Stiefvater braucht einen neuen größeren Regenwassertank. Daher werde ich wohl auch erst zum 10.4. ans Wasser kommen. 
Hoffe Nobbi meldet sich nächste Woche zum Heringe ärgern.


----------



## kuttenkarl (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt disqualifiziert?


aber sowas von


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> aber sowas von


----------



## Gert-Show (30. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, ich werde mordern an den Start gehen.


 Detlev, meintest du modern oder mordend? Nicht vergessen: PETrA is watching you.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich auch! Ich war noch nie an Küsten um zu Angeln, obwohl schon auf verschiedenen Kontinenten gewesen. Auf Plattfische, Heringe, Dorsche, MeFos.... Immer nur zum Baden. Ob an der Ostsee oder sonstwo in Europa, Eurasien, Atlantik. Selbst auf Kuba zog ich damals das Schnorcheln und andere Dinge mit meinen Freunden vor. Und heute?! Sehr oft wünsche ich mir so etwas. Sowie alleine mit nem fremdsprachigen Guide ne Wüste zu durchwandern oder in einem fremden Land mit den einheimischen Fischern nachts auf nem kleinen Kutter raus... Ach Leute, jetzt wird es tiefsinnig und beneide Euch Meeresangler! Schön habt Ihr es!


Guide ne Wüste zu durchwandern---mache das nicht!
Du musst Küssen können


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Nobbi der Kameltreiber und Wüstenguide.


----------



## Pescador (30. März 2021)

Also Nobbi, auch wenn es offensichtlich etwas ernsteres ist, zwischen dir und dieser exotischen Dame, ist aber hier doch voll off topic ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Also Nobbi, auch wenn es offensichtlich etwas ernstetes ist, zwischen dir und dieser exotischen Dame, ist aber hier doch voll off topic ...


aber voll off!!!
aber das grinsen in euren Gesichtern in der schweren Zeit

finde ich gut  
Das war in der Sahara


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Pescador schrieb:


> Also Nobbi, auch wenn es offensichtlich etwas ernstetes ist, zwischen dir und dieser exotischen Dame, ist aber hier doch voll off topic ...


Kommt darauf an, ob mit, oder ohne Zunge.


----------



## Pescador (30. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, ob mit, oder ohne Zunge.


Ich finde ja grundsätzlich auch dass jeder seine se*uellen Neigungen ausleben soll, solange sie nicht allzu schräg sind...


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2021)




----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2021)

Ich muß wohl auch mal meinen  Krempel vorstellen....  na morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## BaFO (30. März 2021)

Das sind ja wirklich ein paar tolle Oldie - Combos! 
Hat mich dazu gebracht, meine Wahl nochmals in Richtung vintage zu überdenken, gäbe da ein paar Stücke, die ich gerne nutze. 
Es bleibt aber doch bei der festen Combo, evtl kriegt die noch nen Satz neue Ringe... Hab gerade "erzwungene Freizeit"  und die hundert mich auch am Start zum 01.04.

Allen Teilnehmern eine gute, fang- und erlebnisreiche Zeit!


----------



## geomas (31. März 2021)

So, also die vor ein paar Seiten abgebildete Combo ist leider so nicht nutzbar (die Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200 II ist zerteilt), aber jetzt sitzt eine etwas ältere Ball Bearing 2200 an der ABU Legerlite 211 Match-Tip. Mit der werde ich morgen mal ein wenig rumprobieren und gebe dann Zeichen.


----------



## Jason (31. März 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> So, also die vor ein paar Seiten abgebildete Combo ist leider so nicht nutzbar (die Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2200 II ist zerteilt), aber jetzt sitzt eine etwas ältere Ball Bearing 2200 an der ABU Legerlite 211 Match-Tip. Mit der werde ich morgen mal ein wenig rumprobieren und gebe dann Zeichen.


Du findest schon deinen Weg. Da bin ich mir sicher. Aber auch nicht zu klein wählen, du weißt schon warum.

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2021)

ja morgen geht die wilde ,verwegene Jagd los 
und ich bin nicht da 
na es ist ja noch etwas Zeit und jede Fischart zählt nur einmal ,
ich bin echt gespannt wie viele der Beste zusammen bekommt .
Meine hier erreichbaren Arten sind mal gerade 17 - aber um noch etwas 
zu fangen was es hier nicht gibt müßte ich reisen ,dazu fehlt mir der 
Ehrgeiz - dabei sind es nicht mal Exoten , wie z.B. Döbel ,Rußnase ,
oder Barben - habe ich noch nie gefangen oder gesehen .
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen Petri Heil 
und schöne Osterfeiertage


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

rustaweli Rute erneut umgetragen,
Fischkopp 1961 gelistet, Combo eingetragen
Mooskugel Mooskugel Junior gelistet; Combo eingetragen. Fangmeldungen laufen über Dich.



Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich muß wohl auch mal meinen  Krempel vorstellen....  na morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.





geomas schrieb:


> Mit der werde ich morgen mal ein wenig rumprobieren und gebe dann Zeichen.


rippi
Brillendorsch
cyprinusbarbus
Drillsucht69
heute *23:59* endet die Anmeldefrist. Zur Anmeldung muss die Combo aus Rute und Rolle bis dann genannt worden sein. Photos können nachgereicht werden.
Ordentlich Angemeldete Teilnehmer sind in diesem Augenblick:

Abu-Theist
BaFO
Bilch
bobbl
Buds Ben Cêre
bw1
el.Lucio
Elmar Elvers
Finke20
Fischkopp 1961
Forelle74
Gert-Show
grummel79
hanzz
Hecht100+
Henry
Jason
Jesco Peschutter
KadeTTHH
keinangelprofi
Kochtopf
Kuttenkarl
Luis2811
Minimax
Mooskugel
Mooskugel Junior
Moringotho
nobbi1962
Nordlichtangler
Pescador
prinzbitburg112
Professor Tinca
rhinefisher
rustaweli
rutilus69
Sir. Toby
Skott
skyduck
slappy
Stippi68
thanatos
Thomas.
Tikey0815
tokka
Tricast
Wuemmehunter
YoshiX786

hg
OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## geomas (31. März 2021)

Bachstelzen zählen, oder???


----------



## rhinefisher (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> @rippi
> @Brillendorsch
> @cyprinusbarbus
> @Drillsucht69
> ...



Nun mal hopp hopp Jungens!
Mit euch ist alles viel schöner.....


----------



## heinzi (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> 
> 
> rustaweli Rute erneut umgetragen,
> ...


Ich angel hier zwar nicht mit, verfolge das super Spektakel aber mit riesen Interesse und oft mit einem herzhaften Lacher auf den Lippen. Ich freue mich schon ganz dolle auf die laufenden Ergebnisse. Es ist äußerst schade das Andal den Startschuss nur von "Oben" geben kann. Aber vermutlich wird jeder Teilnehmer den in seinem Innersten ganz laut hören.


----------



## Trotta (31. März 2021)

Recht ehrgeizig bin ich ja nicht, aber für den Fall, dass die Veranstaltung doch in einer IG verschwinden sollte, löse ich auch noch schnell eine Eintrittskarte und nominiere die Speciland Swingtip (2,90m, 5-30g) in Verbindung mit der original "Mr. Li Heritage" - ohne Lineguard.
Eine Combo, der mein mangelnder Ehrgeiz ebenso wie meine Neigung zu Unfug und Unernsthaftigkeit im sportlichem Vergleich dezent anzumerken ist, glaube ich.


----------



## yukonjack (31. März 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Recht ehrgeizig bin ich ja nicht, aber für den Fall, dass die Veranstaltung *doch in einer IG verschwinden sollte**,* löse ich auch noch schnell eine Eintrittskarte und nominiere die Speciland Swingtip (2,90m, 5-30g) in Verbindung mit der original "Mr. Li Heritage" - ohne Lineguard.
> Eine Combo, der mein mangelnder Ehrgeiz ebenso wie meine Neigung zu Unfug und Unernsthaftigkeit im sportlichem Vergleich dezent anzumerken ist, glaube ich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370073


Hoffentlich nicht, wir wollen doch alle immer informiert und auf den neuesten Stand sein. Oder?


----------



## rhinefisher (31. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, wir wollen doch alle immer informiert und auf den neuesten Stand sein. Oder?


Zur Vorsicht solltest Du besser mitmachen.....


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Trotta Du bist drin. Die Li Heritage ist ne feine Rolle


----------



## Trotta (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Trotta Du bist drin. Die Li Heritage ist ne feine Rolle


Danke Dir!


----------



## yukonjack (31. März 2021)

Na gut, dann will ich mal meine Anmeldung abgeben. Rute. Browning Ambition Feeder in 360cm. Rolle. Browning Backfire 2   840 BF. Schnur hab ich erstmal ne 22er Platinum Royal drauf.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na gut, dann will ich mal meine Anmeldung abgeben.


gelistet


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. März 2021)

Hier kommt meine Anmeldung:

Rute : meine erste Sportex - Kohlefaser , ca. 30 Jahre alt "Sportex Carbon Fibre 2,70m ( 2,78m nachgemessen ) , zweiteilig ,

Wg. bis 80g. an einer "banausigen" Daiwa Ninja LT 4000 - L 

Die Rute hat ne´ gruselig-harte parabolische Aktion - geilo....

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## -Michael- (31. März 2021)

Falls Österreicher die in Österreich angeln auch mitmachen dürfen, würde ich mich auch anmelden:
Rute Sportex Catapult CS-3 Stalker (3m, 3lbs) mit 
Rolle Shimano Baitrunner 8000 OC


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2021)

leider werde ich nicht an der OCC teilnehmen können.
Ich sehe mich nicht in der Lage in den Keller zu gehen und nach meinen Angelgeräten zu gucken.
Ich habe solche Höllenschmerzen, dass ich es nicht schaffe auch nur 2 Treppenstufen zu gehen.
OP ist wegen Corona bis auf Weiteres verschoben. 
Außerdem komme ich die nächsten Monate wegen Corona auch nicht an meine Hausgewässer im Elsass.

Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis

Petri
Christian


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2021)

Gute Besserung, Christian!
Die Gesundheit geht immer vor.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. März 2021)

Gute Besserung Brillendorsch


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Oje, tut mir leid, Gute Besserung, lieber Brillendorsch !


----------



## Skott (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> leider werde ich nicht an der OCC teilnehmen können.
> Ich sehe mich nicht in der Lage in den Keller zu gehen und nach meinen Angelgeräten zu gucken.
> Ich habe solche Höllenschmerzen, dass ich es nicht schaffe auch nur 2 Treppenstufen zu gehen.
> OP ist wegen Corona bis auf Weiteres verschoben.
> ...


Das tut mir leid, Christian!

Hast du auch Rückenprobleme? Ich war gestern nach fast 4 Wochen Selbstmedikation auch beim Orthopäden. Er nannte das Leiden "Corona-Rücken"!
Man zieht sich zurück, sitzt viel (am Rechner) und bewegt sich zuwenig.
Wenn der Nerv erst mal verärgert ist, dann spitzt sich das zu, ein Teufelskreis...

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und schnelle Besserung!  (am Rücken würde ich so schnell keinen rumschnibbeln lassen und in dieser Zeit schon mal gar nicht!)


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Rheinspezie Combo gelistet, bitte noch Bild nachreichen
-Michael- Combo gelistet


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2021)

Ob mit oder ohne OP.
Ich werde mich wider aufraffen!
Es wird halt etwas dauern.  Ich werde ambulant punktiert und die Chance, dass der Tumor so beseitigt werden kann sind gar nicht so schlecht.
Zur Zeit drückt er allerdings stark auf einen Nerv im Lendenwirbelbereich und verursacht so Höllenschmerzen.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wider aufraffen!



Das ist die richtige Haltung...
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung - "Rücken" kann so übel sein.....


----------



## KadeTTHH (31. März 2021)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## -Michael- (31. März 2021)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch - auf diesem Wege Alles Gute !
R.s.


----------



## Slappy (31. März 2021)

Oh je Brillendorsch , das ist echt mies.... Hoffe es klappt bald und schlägt an.


----------



## geomas (31. März 2021)

Oh Mist, das liest sich gar nicht gut - also gute Besserung, Brillendorsch !


----------



## Forelle74 (31. März 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Falls Österreicher die in Österreich angeln auch mitmachen dürfen, würde ich mich auch anmelden:
> Rute Sportex Catapult CS-3 Stalker (3m, 3lbs) mit
> Rolle Shimano Baitrunner 8000 OC


Klaro  


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> leider werde ich nicht an der OCC teilnehmen können.
> Ich sehe mich nicht in der Lage in den Keller zu gehen und nach meinen Angelgeräten zu gucken.
> Ich habe solche Höllenschmerzen, dass ich es nicht schaffe auch nur 2 Treppenstufen zu gehen.
> OP ist wegen Corona bis auf Weiteres verschoben.
> ...


Gute Besserung.


----------



## geomas (31. März 2021)

Meine Meldung für die OCC:

Silstar GT Match-picker 3587-290 Traverse-X (eine mir neue alte Rute, habe sie noch nie gefischt) mit „falschen” Rollenhaltern, die hoffentlich eine Daiwa GS1350T sicher halten werden.






(der Rutenhalter ist vom Nachbarn)





Daiwa GS1350T (Notiz an mich selbst: putze!)

Die zuvor abgebildete ABU Legerlite läuft mir ja nicht weg.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. März 2021)

So letzte Lieferung  .


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Auch ich bin bereit


----------



## Tobias85 (31. März 2021)

Ich werfe kurz vor Schluss meinen Hut auch noch in den Ring und nomoniere meine Daiwa Ninja 2500A sowie meine Greys Feeder-/Schwingspitzenrute.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. März 2021)

Hier noch das Bild von meiner Kombo:

Ca. 30 Jahre alte Sportex Carbon-Fibre 270 ( 278 ) cm. , WG. 80g , zweiteilig, mit furchtbaren Wurfeigenschaften und Kunststoff-Ringeinlagen.

Sowie der überaus profanen Gespielin Daiwa Ninja LT 4000-L ( inkl. Karate-App  )

R.S.


----------



## H.S.8.2. (31. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade erst im Forum angemeldet und würde gern mitmachen. Die Challange ist eine echt klasse Idee.

Dafür werfe ich mal meine Trophy Feeder Rute 3,6m, WG bis 100g und eine Mitchell Avocast FS4000 Rolle in den Ring.


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch ich bin bereit
> Anhang anzeigen 370157


wie bereit? was ist das ? Nippelpiercing u. Pen..ringe ? 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hier noch das Bild von meiner Kombo:
> 
> Ca. 30 Jahre alte Sportex Carbon-Fibre 270 ( 278 ) cm. , WG. 80g , zweiteilig, mit furchtbaren Wurfeigenschaften und Kunststoff-Ringeinlagen.
> 
> ...


schöne Blumen, der Rest, naja 


PS. alles Spaß, hatte einen harten Tag


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2021)

H.S.8.2. schrieb:


> ich habe mich gerade erst im Forum angemeldet




Hallo,
vielleicht möchtest du dich ja erstmal vorstellen?


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie bereit? was ist das ? Nippelpiercing u. Pen..ringe ?


Leider nicht. Das sind Schnurlaufröllekes für meinen Mint-Condition-410er Schnurfangbügel, und Ersatzbügelfedern. Damit sollte meine 300 locker 5-6 Spezies durchhalten bevor die letzte Feder abraucht.
Wenn ich nicht zu oft auswerfe


----------



## porbeagle (31. März 2021)

So, bin auch dabei. 5 Arten für Andal und die Erhebung Meine Combo Rolle: Daiwa Exceller LT 2000 , Rute XK Bone Trema Travel von WFT


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. März 2021)

Servus Brillendorsch,
Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung.
Kann aktuell mal wieder mit allen Rückengeplagten mitfühlen.
Hatte gestern auch noch überlegt die Anmeldung bleiben zu lasen.
Dann aber den Sohnemann dazu verdonnert, mir meine Combo aus dem Keller holen und die Fotos zu schießen.
Werde zum Start definitiv nicht fit sein aber die Challenge geht ja zum Glück ein paar Tage.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

geomas combo gelistet 
Tobias85 combo gelistet, bitte noch Bild nachreichen
Rheinspezie Bild ergänzt


porbeagle schrieb:


> Combo Rolle: Daiwa Exceller LT 2000 , Rute XK Bone Trema Travel von WFT


Combo gelistet, ich notiere also: Rolle Daiwa Exceller LT 2000 / Rute W.T.F!?! XXL Boner Trauma Trouble , .


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

H.S.8.2. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich gerade erst im Forum angemeldet und würde gern mitmachen. Die Challange ist eine echt klasse Idee.
> 
> Dafür werfe ich mal meine Trophy Feeder Rute 3,6m, WG bis 100g und eine Mitchell Avocast FS4000 Rolle in den Ring.


Combo gelistet.
Aber zunächst, da der obige Post Dein allererster Post als frischgebackener Boardie ist, mit den traditionellen Worten von unserem lieben Hering: herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard, viel Spass beim Stöbern und Posten! Ich stimme Professor Tinca zu,Wenn Du magst, erzähl uns doch ein bisschen von Dir und Deiner Angelei?
Herzlich Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch, wünsche Dir gute und baldige Besserung!


----------



## H.S.8.2. (31. März 2021)

Mit meinem werten Großvater habe ich als kleiner Junge an der Mole in Warnemünde Hering und Dorsch gefangen. Das war eine echt tolle Zeit, an die ich immer wieder gern zurück denke. 28 Jahre später, mit 38,  jetzt in Hessen lebend, hat mir meine Frau aufgetragen mir ein Hobby zu suchen, damit ich ab und zu aus dem Haus komme. Deswegen habe ich vor zwei Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht. Bis jetzt war ich erst zwei mal unterwegs mit einer kleinen Spinnrute. War nicht so erfolgreich.
Dieses Jahr möchte ich mich am Ansitzenangeln versuchen. Da habe ich diese nette Aktion hier entdeckt und mich flux angemeldet.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2021)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2021)

Oh, morgen ist ja schon der erste...
Da die Rute schon Zander bezwungen hat, bin ich zuversichtlich das Sie auch einen Plattfisch landen kann ohne zu Bersten...

DAM NEO 270 und Schimano AX 4000 Rolle mit 16er Spiderwire

Gruß Jan


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich muß wohl auch mal meinen  Krempel vorstellen....  na morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


Jetzt aber schnell!!!

Der Herr Mini macht es toll für uns 
mein Respekt
Minimax​*Danke* für die Arbeit.

Dein Sir nobbi


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370154
> Anhang anzeigen 370155


Ist das Maden in Germany ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> rippi
> Brillendorsch
> cyprinusbarbus
> Drillsucht69
> ...


Ich dachte ihr habt mich vergessen und ich könnte mich irgendwie drücken aber nix da, Mini hat anscheinend alles im Griff ...
Da ich zugesagt habe und natürlich wegen der Ehre für Andal melde ich meine OCC-Krücke hiermit an... 
Es ist glaube ich so eine Allroundrute oder weiß der Geier was das ist... Jedenfalls, trotz dem niedrigen WG kann ich mit 80g fast voll durchziehen und habe mit der auch schon am Rhein mit 120g geangelt sowie 70er Aale rausgehoben...

Hier die Daten für die Anmeldung :

Rolle: Abu Garcia X 40
Meine Krücke : DAM dreiteilig / 3,60m / WG: 25-50g

Auf den letzten Drücker aber doch dabei


----------



## rustaweli (31. März 2021)

Falls Ihr es zulasst, würde mein Sohn auch gern mitmachen. Er wird erst in ein paar Wochen 10, bis dahin fungiert er mit dieser, seiner Combo, als reiner Friedfischhelfer.   
Dann kommen Schein und Verein.
Bis zu seiner eigenen Anmeldung lasse ich ihn unter rustawelijunior laufen, dann soll er selbst zwecks Nick entscheiden.
Hier seine Combo:
Rute Cormoran GF Picker Pro, 2,40m, 0-30Gramm, Wechselspitzen
Rolle Okuma Dynadrag XP Baitfeeder DAXP 1000er, Ersatzspule, 200 Gramm, Freilauf, 3kg Bremskraft.
Bilder würde ich nachreichen, da bestellt aber noch nicht da.

Wäre dies ok für Euch und Minimax ?
Ansonsten - viel Glück Euch allen!
Gleich geht es los.


----------



## Missusrhinefisher (31. März 2021)

Okay - ich melde meine Frau dann mal an.. .
Sie wird mit DAM Sumo Mini Spin und 2500er Shimano Twin Power starten.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Missusrhinefisher schrieb:


> Okay - ich melde meine Frau dann mal an.. .
> Sie wird mit DAM Sumo Mini Spin und 2500er Shimano Twin Power starten.


Weiss Missusrhinefisher das auch, oder bist Du es lieber rhinefisher mit ner hastig übergeworfenen Perücke?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (31. März 2021)

Auf den letzten Drücker .......

Wieder umentschieden .... 
Da ja evtl. eine Bolo-Challenge noch aussteht und mir die 10 Fuss Spinne doch nicht "versatil" genug erscheint, melde ich mich hiermit mit einer House of Hardy Richard Walker Avon in 10 Fuss an, Rolle bleibt, meine Ryobi Zauber 1000 , Fotos liefere ich morgen, mein Rechner mag mein Handy zur Zeit nicht ...... 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Missusrhinefisher (31. März 2021)

Geht schon gut los - die Twin Power iss nix.....
Es wird die Sumo mit einer 2500er Rarenium Ci4.
Aber auch keine schlechte Wahl...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

Nur die im AB sind.


----------



## Missusrhinefisher (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Weiss Missusrhinefisher das auch, oder bist Du es lieber rhinefisher mit ner hastig übergeworfenen Perücke?


Seit 10 Minuten ist sie im Bilde.
Und hatte natürlich schon Diskussionsbedarf....


----------



## Missusrhinefisher (31. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nur die im AB sind.


Aber Hallo.....
Alles Andere ginge ja garnicht...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch :
Gute Besserung, alles wird gut...
Wünsche Dir schnellstmöglich wieder ein Fisch am Haken ...

OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax
Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe, ganz toll eure Leistung...

all:
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Glück sowie eine entspannte Zeit am Wasser....

Das geht ja gut ab hier, hoffentlich kommt man mit dem lesen nach ...


----------



## hanzz (31. März 2021)

Brillendorsch 
Gute Besserung


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

Missusrhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber Hallo.....
> Alles Andere ginge ja garnicht...


Auch bei Ehepaare oder euer Partner,
es gibt nur ein Punkt für den Fisch.

lg eure Alice Schwarzer


----------



## rippi (31. März 2021)

Hatte vergessen meine Combo mitzuteilen, es wird eine Spro Boxxer Picker und als Rolle eine Okuma Epix, weitere Details morgen.


----------



## Jason (31. März 2021)

Mein lieber Freund, hier geht es ja ab. Ich gehe mal gerade zu meiner Frau und frage sie, ob sie auch mitmachen will.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund, hier geht es ja ab. Ich gehe mal gerade zu meiner Frau und frage sie, ob sie auch mitmachen will.
> 
> Gruß Jason


pro familia nur ein Punkt.
Howgh


----------



## Jason (31. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Howgh


Alles klar, der Häuptling hat gesprochen. War aber nur ein Choke. Die kann gar nicht angeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Henry (31. März 2021)

Kurz vor Schluss gibt's bei mir doch nochmal ne Auswechslung. Die alte Combo ist mir nicht allroundig genug. 

Final wird's nun das "Mädchen für alles" richten.

Rute selbst (auf)gebaut auf einem 80'er Jahre Cormoran/RST Glasblank. Etwa 250cm und 40g WG. 

Als Rolle kommt zeitlich passend meine ABU Cardinal C4 daran zum Einsatz.







Wünsche allen die es morgen ans Wasser schaffen eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

So, sorry, musste etwas Familyabend machen, bin wieder on:

Jan_Cux Combo gelistet 
Drillsucht69 Combo gelistet  
rustaweli  "rustaweli Junior" und Combo gelistet, Fangmeldungen laufen über Dich, Bild bitte nachtragen
cyprinusbarbus Combo gelistet, bitte Bild nachtragen bitte braunes-Softeis-Smilie vermeiden
Missusrhinefisher Combo gelistet
rippi combo gelistet bild bitte nachtragen
Henry Combo ausgetauscht

puh, riecht ja ein bisschen nach Torschlusspanik... zu Recht!


----------



## Jason (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, sorry, musste etwas Familyabend machen, bin wieder on:
> 
> Jan_Cux Combo gelistet
> Drillsucht69 Combo gelistet
> ...


Du armer Kerl hast viel Arbeit. Aber ich denke mal, du machst das gerne. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

*Ende


der Anmeldung und Änderung *
wieso  nicht einmal 18min vor der Zeit


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2021)

Weil wir in Deutschland angeln.... 0:00 ist 0:00 Uhr... um 0:00 Uhr und 59  Sekunden ist noch alles offen.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund, hier geht es ja ab. Ich gehe mal gerade zu meiner Frau und frage sie, ob sie auch mitmachen will.
> 
> Gruß Jason





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> pro familia nur ein Punkt.
> Howgh



Wer nen Account hat und seine Combo fristgerecht vorstellt, darf teilnehmen. Für die kleinen Söhne von keinangelprofi und rustaweli finden wir ne Lösung in den nächsten Tagen.  Aber jetzt bitte nicht noch in den letzten Minuten Random Verwandte oder Freunde anwerben, oder extra wegen OCC Kinder zeugen.
Punkt 12 fällt der Hammer für Anmeldungen oder "Ababababa-die-Katze-hat-meine-Angel-gefressen"Combo umstellungen. 
Ausnahmslos.

hg
Ministreng


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

ja,
da kommt gleich einer noch mit 12 kinder


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2021)

Wo kommen wir denn sonst hin, Bananen republik... Geht ja gar nicht... Wäre ja so als wenn Politiker versprechen  die Rente ist sicher... oder niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer...


----------



## Jason (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer nen Account hat und seine Combo fristgerecht vorstellt, darf teilnehmen. Für die kleinen Söhne von keinangelprofi und rustaweli finden wir ne Lösung in den nächsten Tagen.  Aber jetzt bitte nicht noch in den letzten Minuten Random Verwandte oder Freunde anwerben, oder extra wegen OCC Kinder zeugen.
> Punkt 12 fällt der Hammer für Anmeldungen oder "Ababababa-die-Katze-hat-meine-Angel-gefressen"Combo umstellungen.
> Ausnahmslos.
> 
> ...


Richtig so, der Löwe hat gebrüllt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (31. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... oder extra wegen OCC Kinder zeugen.
> ...


Macht doch Spaß.


Last but not least,

melde mich auch an.
Rute: Daiwa Sweepfire, 2,70m, 10 - 30 gr Wg
Rolle: Aquatic Sea Device 3000


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2021)

ich warte auf 00,00

ich schieße zurück.
ein maurer ist immer 10 min früher da.
so


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2021)

*Liebe OCC Piloten,*

es ist soweit, der 1.4. bricht gleich an und nun geht es endlich los!
Wir wünschen Allen viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser, ganz so wie unser lieber Andal
es sich vorgestellt hat- In seinem Sinne und für ihn wollen wir die OCC gemeinsam
durchziehen.







Herzlich,
Euer

OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax

*und nun...
Ladies and gentlemen, open your bail arms!*


----------



## Mikesch (1. April 2021)

Bild der Combo:


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)




----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> *Last* but not least,


Combo gelistet.   Hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.


*Ok, die Liste ist geschlossen, alle Combos sind festgelegt auf Gedeih und Verderb,
vielen Dank an Euch Alle!

Der Fangmeldungsthread und der Cmbothread sind offen:*








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








						OCC Combos
					

Liebe OCC-Piloten, dieser Thread ist Euren Boliden gewidmet. In der Tabelle könnt ihr sehen, wer mit welcher Combo am Start ist, darunter findet ihr einen Link zum Album mit den Startbildern der Combos. Hier könnt ihr auch über Eure Schätze fachsimpeln, Schönere Glamourbilder/Tackleporn...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Euer 
OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Nuesse (1. April 2021)

Wird bestimmt legendär ,ich freu mich schon auf Eure Berichte


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Bin Mittwoch in Kiel
mal gucken was geht.

lg nobbi


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund, hier geht es ja ab. Ich gehe mal gerade zu meiner Frau und frage sie, ob sie auch mitmachen will.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Jason schrieb:


> Die kann gar nicht angeln.


da wäre sie hier nicht die einzige aber in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Auch bei Ehepaare oder euer Partner,
> es gibt nur ein Punkt für den Fisch.
> 
> lg eure Alice Schwarzer



Nee Nobbi - das geht ja mal garnicht... .
Das wäre ja mit zwei Ruten auf eine Liste angeln.
Mach dir mal keine Gedanken; die Missus und ich kämpfen um irgendwelche hinteren Plätze und sind bestimmt keine Gefahr im vorderen Bereich....
Hinzu kommt noch, dass mein Weib bestimmt nicht oft mit der OCC Combo fischen wird, weil sie ihren ganz eigenen Kopf hat.
Hauptsache ich fange eine Art mehr als meine Frau....

PS: Eigentlich hege ich die Hoffnung, dass ich meine Frau zu einem internen Wettstreit verleiten kann....


----------



## Henry (1. April 2021)

Die Erklärung meinerseits, was denn nun eine OCC ist sorgte daheim beim weiblichen Geschlecht nur für Stirnrunzeln und Augenverdrehen. Komisch. Nichtangler scheinen da eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge zu haben - egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Nur so kann ich mir erklären, warum sie jetzt glaubt (und insgeheim bestimmt auch froh darüber ist) dass ich bis September nichts Neues mehr zum angeln kaufen muss. Weil ich ja nur die eine Combo fischen möchte/werde.


Ich bin ja nett und freundlich und lasse den Menschen ihre Illusionen.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2021)

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, was Angler dazu treibt eine Frau ohne Angelschein zu heiraten.
Das wäre für mich völlig undenkbar.
Früher, als ich noch jung und schön war, und Dates "in Persona" stattfanden, war das erste Date oft direkt am Wasser.
"Hey Babe - Lust mich und meine Angel kennen zu lernen...?"


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich warte auf 00,00
> 
> ich schieße zurück.
> ein maurer ist immer 10 min früher da.
> so


Gilt nur für die Kneipe.


----------



## Henry (1. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, was Angler dazu treibt eine Frau ohne Angelschein zu heiraten.
> Das wäre für mich völlig undenkbar.
> Früher, als ich noch jung und schön war, und Dates "in Persona" stattfanden, war das erste Date oft direkt am Wasser.
> "Hey Babe - Lust mich und meine Angel kennen zu lernen...?"



Ich denke es gibt da draußen Millionen von Frauen, die sich jeden Tag denken: "Was hat mich nur dazu getrieben einen Mann mit Angelschein zu heiraten."


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2021)

ohh leck,
so viele Genesungswünsche, Ich danke euch ihr Lieben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> "Hey Babe - Lust mich und meine Angel kennen zu lernen...?"


Ist nicht ganz so einfach, da viele Frauen wahrscheinlich erst die andere „Angel“ interessiert ...


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz so einfach, da viele Frauen wahrscheinlich erst die andere „Angel“ interessiert ...



Schon - aber es war immer ein guter Einstieg...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. April 2021)

Also bis zur Terasse komme ich schon mal und mich juckt es gerade so dermaßen in den Fingern.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Also bis zur Terasse komme ich schon mal und mich juckt es gerade so dermaßen in den Fingern.


Hey,das sind ja schon mind. 2 Arten


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schon - aber es war immer ein guter Einstieg...


Du Glücklicher, die 2 Anglerinnen pro Jahr die ich treffe, sind immer schon verheiratet, oder verlobt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, die 2 Anglerinnen pro Jahr die ich treffe, sind immer schon verheiratet, oder verlobt.


Und bei dem äußeren Aussehen musst du nehmen was kommt, ein Teufelskreis ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und bei dem äußeren Aussehen musst du nehmen was kommt, ein Teufelskreis ...


Sowieso, sowieso


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Ende
> 
> 
> der Anmeldung und Änderung *
> wieso  nicht einmal 18min vor der Zeit


Ich habe eigentlich ein Foto von Dir und Deiner Kombo, aufgenommen um 0.01 Uhr am Wasser, erwartet


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2021)

Dann wollen wir mal


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt da draußen Millionen von Frauen, die sich jeden Tag denken: "Was hat mich nur dazu getrieben einen Mann mit Angelschein zu heiraten."


So eine wohnt an derselben Adresse wie ich ...


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, die 2 Anglerinnen pro Jahr die ich treffe, sind immer schon verheiratet, oder verlobt.


... oder alles andere als atraktiv


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal
> Anhang anzeigen 370281


Hey Moin Moin,

*PETRI HEIL*
mach den ersten Punkt


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich ein Foto von Dir und Deiner Kombo, aufgenommen um 0.01 Uhr am Wasser, erwartet


Moin Bilch,
ich bin am Mittwoch am Wasser.

lg nobbi


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Bilch,
> ich bin am Mittwoch am Wasser.
> 
> lg nobbi


willst Du uns einen fairen Vorsprung geben oder kannst Du einen anderen verzeihbaren Grund vorlegen eine Woche lang nicht zu angeln?


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

Attention, Attention!
Geomas hat den ersten OCC-Fang gemeldet!
Herzliches Petri, lieber Geo!

OCC Team


Liebe Alle, achtet mal drauf, Geo hat nen mustergültigen Fangmeldungspost eingestellt. So sollte es sein, das erleichtert die Zählerei erheblich:

Erste Zeile ganz oben im Post Speziesname
Direkt darunter Nachweisbild mit Combo
(was darunter steht ist dann fürs Zählen nicht so wichtig)

Wenn ihr nämlich die Fangmeldungen nach dem Muster verfasst, können wir immer mal wieder mit der SUchfunktion den Thread nach Beiträgen von Teilnehmer XYZ durchsuchen, und kriegen dann alle Fangmeldungen des User übersichtlich, und sehen auf den ersten Blick ohne die Meldungen einzeln anklicken zu müssen,
die gefangenen Spezies des Teilnehmers
Wenn ihr es uns noch leichter machen wollt, könntet ihr, auch wenn ihr mehrere Spezies einreicht, für jede Spezies ein Posting nach diesem Schema verfassen, statt ein Sammelpost (ginge natürlich auch, aber so wärs für uns arme Listenknechte am einfachsten)



geomas schrieb:


> Huhu, 1 Plööhöötz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> willst Du uns einen fairen Vorsprung geben oder kannst Du einen anderen verzeihbaren Grund vorlegen eine Woche lang nicht zu angeln?


Ich bin garnicht mehr so der große Angler,
aber Jungs vom AB zu treffen und schnacken, büschen angeln,essen das ist meine welt geworden.


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Petri allen die schon draussen sind!
Mach mich auch gleich los. Bin am Überlegen, See, oder Trotten im Fluss mit Wathose.
Mein Sohn, rustawelijunior, ist aber auch am extremen Grübeln zwecks Nick.
Hab ihm gesagt er solle auf lange Sicht denken, nicht ständig Nicks wie Tattoos wechseln. Und das ich hier im AB wert auf Seriösität lege. Im BA kann er von mir aus rappend als Necka Checka auftreten, aber bitte nicht hier. Erzählte ihm vorhin nochmals von Andal, seinem ewigen Namen, sein überall Auftauchen im Netz, seinem kostenlosem Wissen in Buchform, das dies sogar seine Challenge sei. Eure Namen wollte er hören, einige kennt er ja schon vom Namen her.
Ist ja nicht so das ich ihn unter Druck setze in Form vom Redmires Pool Club oder englischen Coarse Clubs, wo man nicht Mal eben so eintritt.  
Ist ja immer noch das AB, später vielleicht der Ükel( muß Löschungen vornehmen, sonst ist's vorbei mit Papas "Heldsein"), vor allem aber "in loveley Memory of Andal !

So, und nun langsam entscheiden und los!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Attention, Attention!
> Geomas hat den ersten OCC-Fang gemeldet!
> Herzliches Petri, lieber Geo!
> 
> OCC Team


 Super. Bei mir auch.


----------



## geomas (1. April 2021)

Ich hatte eigentlich einen Termin heute Vormittag, der sehr kurzfristig abgesagt wurde. Da lag es nahe, einfach mal mein Glück zu versuchen.
Wäre aber wohl auch ohne die OCC am Wasser gewesen.
War ansonsten sehr ungemütlich - etwa 10-12 Grad kälter als gestern, ein ekliger Wind und die Spaßvögel von wetteronline haben noch einen kräftigen Regenguß als Aprilscherz draufgelegt (=in der „Vorhersage” verschwiegen).


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Tzz... alles Streber...


Muß los!


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2021)

Ich empfinde es für mich als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung schon ein bißchen als seelische Grausamkeit, zur mittäglichen Stunde schon Angel- und Fangfotos zu sehen.
Aber gut, holt euch euren Vorsprung, am Ende der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri allen die schon draussen sind!
> Mach mich auch gleich los. Bin am Überlegen, See, oder Trotten im Fluss mit Wathose.
> Mein Sohn, rustawelijunior, ist aber auch am extremen Grübeln zwecks Nick.
> Hab ihm gesagt er solle auf lange Sicht denken, nicht ständig Nicks wie Tattoos wechseln. Und das ich hier im AB wert auf Seriösität lege. Im BA kann er von mir aus rappend als Necka Checka auftreten, aber bitte nicht hier. Erzählte ihm vorhin nochmals von Andal, seinem ewigen Namen, sein überall Auftauchen im Netz, seinem kostenlosem Wissen in Buchform, das dies sogar seine Challenge sei. Eure Namen wollte er hören, einige kennt er ja schon vom Namen her.
> ...


Hatte damals das Problem, dass alle Nicknamen schon vergeben waren bei Aol und ein Kollege sagte dann: "Nenn dich doch wie dein Auto" Tja, dass hatten auch schon viele gemacht.   Blieb dann irgendwann KadeTTHH über. Tja und nun hab ich den Nick schon 22 Jahre.^^ Das beste ist, ausser mir nutzt den auch niemand.


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri allen die schon draussen sind!
> Mach mich auch gleich los. Bin am Überlegen, See, oder Trotten im Fluss mit Wathose.
> Mein Sohn, rustawelijunior, ist aber auch am extremen Grübeln zwecks Nick.
> Hab ihm gesagt er solle auf lange Sicht denken, nicht ständig Nicks wie Tattoos wechseln. Und das ich hier im AB wert auf Seriösität lege. Im BA kann er von mir aus rappend als Necka Checka auftreten, aber bitte nicht hier. Erzählte ihm vorhin nochmals von Andal, seinem ewigen Namen, sein überall Auftauchen im Netz, seinem kostenlosem Wissen in Buchform, das dies sogar seine Challenge sei. Eure Namen wollte er hören, einige kennt er ja schon vom Namen her.
> ...


rustaweli, keinangelprofi
Liebe Papas, am einfachsten mit der Zählerei wärs tatsächlich wenn eure Jungs sich eigene Accounts zulegen und dann Fangmeldungen wie beschrieben einstellen.
Wenn ihr oder die Juniors das nicht möchtet, dann laufen die Fangmeldungen über Euch, ihr solltet dann aber für die Juniorfangmeldungen eigene Einzelposts verfassen und in die erste Zeile immer hinter die Spezies entweder Euren oder den Juniornamen setzen, damit man sofort sieht wer der Fänger ist.
Beides ist möglich, ihr solltet euch nur möglichst frühzeitig für eine der beiden Möglichkeiten entscheiden, und dann dabei bleiben,
einverstanden?
Euer
OCC Team


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. April 2021)

Hallo Minimax,

Vielen Dank aber KleinangelProfi braucht noch keinen eigenen Account.
Da wir zusammen nur eine Combo haben schreibe ich dahinter wer was gefangen hat dann man das zur Not noch mal trennen.
Ansonsten läuft das alles über mich. kein Stress! Danke


----------



## Jason (1. April 2021)

geomas 
Professor Tinca 
Gratuliere zum ersten OCC Punk und Petri Heil. Ich quäle mich gleich an die Maloche und verfolge die OCC. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Moin
Jesco Peschutter​
kleine Info
wir sind Mittwoch am Tiessenkai
Fischbrötchen essen und  ca. halb 12

wir erkenne dich an der Mütze;-)


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wir sind Mittwoch am Tiessenkai
> *Fischbrötchen* essen und  ca. halb 12


gleich vorweg: Zählt nicht als Hering, auch wenn ihr nen Haken reinsteckt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> gleich vorweg: Zählt nicht als Hering, auch wenn ihr nen Haken reinsteckt.


mist
da war was geplant


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mist
> da war was geplant


das weiss doch jeder, dass man Matjes nicht mit Brötchen fängt


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> Jesco Peschutter​
> kleine Info
> wir sind Mittwoch am Tiessenkai
> ...




Muss mal schauen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja vorbeizukommen. Und dann fangen wir zusammen ein paar Arten für unsere Liste. Kann aber sein, dass ich heute Abend doch schon mal einen Versuch auf Hering wage. Die ersten Fangmeldungen von anderen Teilnehmern sind ja schon eingegangen. Will denen nicht so einen großen Vorsprung lassen


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja vorbeizukommen. Und dann fangen wir zusammen ein paar Arten für unsere Liste. Kann aber sein, dass ich heute Abend doch schon mal einen Versuch auf Hering wage. Die ersten Fangmeldungen von anderen Teilnehmern sind ja schon eingegangen. Will denen nicht so einen großen Vorsprung lassen


Wir sind auch noch um die 15 Uhr in der Stadt--------zum gucken  
da läuft ein Schiff aus.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. April 2021)

Woah...ihr legt ja schon gut los.......meinereiner kommt frühestens am 11. mal ans Wasser


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. April 2021)

So wir sind auch gestartet


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

"Altmodisches" Tackle, aber noch schnell ne moderne Iqos Pfeife, Wetter und Aussicht genießen. So viel Zeit muß sein. Dann ab ins Wasser und Trotten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Viel Erfolg, Jungs!
Ich bin inzwischen wieder zu Hause.
Kaffee und Kuchen haben gewartet.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, Jungs!
> Ich bin inzwischen wieder zu Hause.
> Kaffee und Kuchen haben gewartet.


Petri zu deinen Fängen.
Bin noch in  der Arbeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Mach Feierabend. Ist schon fast Ostern.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach Feierabend. Ist schon fast Ostern.


Jetzt geh ich dann.
Kaffee ist alle


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> gleich vorweg: Zählt nicht als Hering, auch wenn ihr nen Haken reinsteckt.


Aber wenn ich Hartmut hake, zählt das ja theoretisch als Hering.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das weiss doch jeder, dass man Matjes nicht mit Brötchen fängt


Stimmt, Bratkartoffeln gehen viel besser.


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich Hartmut hake, zählt das ja theoretisch als Hering.


Ich hab heut Mittag einen gelben Zettel an den Monitor geklebt. Darauf steht:

"Hartmut = Hering
mal sehen, wers als
Erster versucht"

Meinen Glückwunsch, Du bist der Erste.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Der Punkt ist mir also sicher^^


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist mir also sicher^^


Es gibt doch keine Punkte, es gibt nur Fischarten. Oh, und achja:
Matjes ist keine Fischart.

Das OCC Team hat  einige Hundert gelbe Klebezettel mit allerlei bizarren
Regelaushebelszenarien. Ich bin aber sicher, das wir längst nicht alle Möglichkeiten
erfasst haben


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Aber Bückling


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aber Bückling



Ab ans Wasser mit Ihnen, Mr KadeTTHH!


----------



## el.Lucio (1. April 2021)

Bin dann auch mal am Wasser, mal schauen ob was beisst.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ab ans Wasser mit Ihnen, Mr KadeTTHH!


Muß ja buddeln, daher auch kein Nachtangeln morgen. 
Komme erst Mittwoch mit Nobbi ans Wasser, Bückling und Matjes fangen. Wir werfen die uns einfach gegenseitig zu.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. April 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Bin dann auch mal am Wasser, mal schauen ob was beisst.
> Anhang anzeigen 370307


Dann mal Petri, den Kescher hab ich auch.^^


----------



## el.Lucio (1. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri, den Kescher hab ich auch.^^


Danke,
hoffe der Kescher wird heute auch noch nass.


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2021)

Ich habs heut verkackt. 
Meine Schnur ist grad erst gekommen. 
Bis die aufgespult ist, ich mit den Hunden raus war und gepackt am Wasser bin... 
Auch wenn es morgen kälter wird, ich versuch es morgen. Vielleicht sind dann auch weniger Spaziergänger unterwegs. 
Und dann kommt der Winter wieder


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)




----------



## kuttenkarl (1. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da kommt gleich einer noch mit 12 kinder


kein Angler hat 12 Kinder wenn doch sollte er mal überlegen woher die sind.


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. April 2021)

geht schon gut los. Heute am See gewesen und 1 Regenbogenforelle gefangen war an der falschen Rute. Den einzigen Biß auf der OCC-Combo habe ich versemmelt.


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> geht schon gut los. Heute am See gewesen und 1 Regenbogenforelle gefangen war an der falschen Rute. Den einzigen Biß auf der OCC-Combo habe ich versemmelt.


Hättest Du mal die Lehren unseres Stifters beherzigt, Andal hat es immer wieder erwähnt: "One Man, one Rod!"


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

aber ehrlich


----------



## el.Lucio (1. April 2021)

So, nix wars gewesen, voll abgeschneidert. Aaaaaber, da ich ja normal nur spinnend unterwegs bin und ich nicht weiß wie viel Jahre ich schon nicht mehr einfach mal am Wasser gesessen habe, sage ich jetzt schonmal DANKE Andal für diese Challenge. Einfach am Wasser sitzen und herrlich entschleunigen, ich habs schon fast vergessen wie schön es ist.


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> So wir sind auch gestartet


War leider nix...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. April 2021)

So, habe die ersten Heringe mit der Combo gefangen. Nun liegen Heringsfetzen am Grund


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Petri Heil Jesco! 
Meeresfische werden wir bestimmt nur selten zu sehen bekommen bei der OCC.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Jesco!
> Meeresfische werden wir bestimmt nur selten sehen bekommen bei der OCC.


Petri Dank. Aber ich glaube, da gibt es noch andere, die auch im Meer angeln. Obwohl, ich bin ja gerade am NOK...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. April 2021)

Kaulbarsch


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Reihe mich bei den Schneidern ein, vielleicht kommen wir ja auf 7!
Würde Euch gern beschreiben wie schön es dennoch war. 25 Grad in der Sonne, 11-12 Grad kühlendes Wasser inmitten des oberen Neckars um die Beine. Vogelzwitschern, leichte Windböen, Unmengen von lustigen, tobenden Eichhörnchen in den Baumwipfeln am Ufersaum... Aber mein Blick wurde leider getrübt. Hab wirklich nichts gegen schwarzangelnde Teens, ganz im Gegenteil. Besser als vor der Glotze. Hier und da mit Teig, Mais, Würmchen heimlich auf Fischlis - toll!
Aber das ging mir zu weit. Zwischendurch mußte ich an den tiefen Stellen immer wieder vom Ufer trotten. Mal nur knöcheltief, dann zu tief. An einer Stelle schweifte trottend mein Blick ab, und was sehe ich da?! Ne Leine am Baum befestigt, ins Wasser führend. Fiel mir erst garnicht auf. Also hin und eingeholt.








Lass das jetzt besser kommentarlos stehen.

Nun werde ich mit Sohnemann reden. Meine Teuerste berichtete gerade das er weiterhin sehr nachdenklich wäre zwecks Nicknamen. Er tendiere zu "Outsider", da er neu ist, niemanden kenne, wenig weiß und somit Aussenstehender sei.  
Geht nicht!


----------



## porbeagle (1. April 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Kaulbarsch
> Anhang anzeigen 370333


Für mich der absolut schönste Fisch bei uns


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Kaulbarsch
> Anhang anzeigen 370333




Die Dinger sehen echt toll aus.
Ich mag sie sehr gern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nun werde ich mit Sohnemann reden. Meine Teuerste berichtete gerade das er weiterhin sehr nachdenklich wäre zwecks Nicknamen. Er tendiere zu "Outsider", da er neu ist, niemanden kenne, wenig weiß und somit Aussenstehender sei.
> Geht nicht!



Nee das geht nicht.
Neuling, Junior, Jungfisch usw. usf.......es gibt doch tolle Namen für den Nachwuchs.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. April 2021)

Ich schreibs hier mal rein:
Bitte nicht bei den Fangmeldungen Kommentieren.
Dafür ist der Thread hier


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Petri den Herren! 
Aber hätte ja angekündigt das ich Euch Vorsprung lasse mit Ükel, Roach,... 
Heringe und Kaulbarsche standen jedoch nicht auf der Liste! Also bitte ebenso fair bleiben, sonst muß ich auch andere Geschütze auffahren! 
So!


----------



## porbeagle (1. April 2021)

Finke legt vor wie der FC Bayern


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs hier mal rein:
> Bitte nicht bei den Fangmeldungen Kommentieren.
> Dafür ist der Thread hier


Achso, sorry, wußte ich nicht.


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> *Habt bitte außerdem Verständnis dafür, das um den Überblick zu behalten und die Auswertung zu ermöglichen, sämtliche anderen Postings gelöscht oder in den allgemeinen OCC Thread verschoben werden müssen.*


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2021)

Heute war nicht so der Bringer, tatsächlich nur der eine Barsch, aber dafür habe ich heute die zwei größten Hechte (beide Maul kaputt) gesehen in meinen fast 30 Angel Jahren


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Finke legt vor wie der FC Bayern


Trotz "Mia san Mia", wir dürfen und sollen hier zwecks Übersichtlichkeit nicht kommentieren. Nur Fänge, fertig. Verständlich.
Auch erst eben dank Hinweis kapiert.


----------



## rustaweli (1. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Heute war nicht so der Bringer, tatsächlich nur der eine Barsch, aber dafür habe ich heute die zwei größten Hechte (beide Maul kaputt) gesehen in meinen fast 30 Angel Jahren
> Anhang anzeigen 370342


Love is in the Air,.... dadadadada....


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Love is in the Air,.... dadadadada....


ich habe dort schon sehr oft Hechte(60-75cm) bis zu vier Stück auf einen Quadratmeter gesehen aber noch nie 2 von jenseits des 1m, mein bisher größter  war 97cm, die beiden waren weit darüber


----------



## Henry (1. April 2021)

Schöne Aufnahme  die haben's aber ganz schön krachen lassen. Und hinterher sitzen die Mädels wieder zusammen und zerreißen sich das Maul über ihre wilden Kerle


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

Ich konnte es heute doch zum Wasser schaffen, war aber ein sehr kurzer Ausflug, denn schon mein erster Wurf (oder bessere gesagt der erste ins Wasser, beim allerersten hat sich mein Köder an einem Ast verhängt ) hat mir diese schöne 50er Regenbognerin gebracht - meine Prinzipien untersagen es mir nämlich weiter zu angeln nachdem mein persönliches Fanglimit erreicht wird 




P.S. Nicht nur die Combo, auch der Köder ist Old School - ein Vintage Mann's Wobbler


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Endlich ist es der 01.04. und die Challenge geht los .
Ich bin den ganzen heutigen Tag schon heiß wie Frittenfett gewesen. Nach der Arbeit ging es für gut eine Stunde ans Wasser. 
Die Bedingungen sind nicht so optimal. Gestern sind es 24°C und Sonnenschein. Heute 7°C, bedeckt und windig ist es auch noch dazu .

Die Fische sind trotz des Temperatursturzes in Beißlaune, als Köder hatte ich Caster mit dabei und einige Fleischmaden. 

























Doch die Caster sind die erste Wahl gewesen. Es gab insgesamt 1 Blei, 5 Güstern bis 25 cm, 10 Plötzen bis 25 cm und 16 Rotfedern bis 21 cm.
Ja so kann es weitergehen.


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> geht schon gut los. Heute am See gewesen und 1 Regenbogenforelle gefangen war an der falschen Rute. Den einzigen Biß auf der OCC-Combo habe ich versemmelt.


Sam schuld, das ist ja eine OCC und Du gehst mit zwei Ruten zum Wasser


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des Tages,
die Tabelle ist aktualisiert, der Spitzenreiter legt mit 4 Spezies  die Latte hoch,
insgesamt hat das Projekt whoppende 10 FIscharten am ersten Tag im OOC-Bereich nachgewiesen,
darunter den ersten Salmoniden, den ersten Salzwasserfisch und sogar einen süßen
kleinen Kauli.


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> "Altmodisches" Tackle, aber noch schnell ne moderne Iqos Pfeife, Wetter und Aussicht genießen. So viel Zeit muß sein. Dann ab ins Wasser und Trotten.
> Anhang anzeigen 370301


So schön recht waltonesk, irgendwie gefällt mir das Bild mit der zusammengelegten Rute und den Watstiefeln, umso mehr das Du ein Pfeifchen (in der 20202er Version) dabei schmauchst.


rustaweli schrieb:


> was sehe ich da?! Ne Leine am Baum befestigt, ins Wasser führend. Fiel mir erst garnicht auf. Also hin und eingeholt.
> Lass das jetzt besser kommentarlos stehen.



Entsetzlich, die Pest und den dreifachen Fluch auf den Schuldigen. Bring das unbedingt dem Verein oder lokalen Verband zur Kenntnis,


rustaweli schrieb:


> Nun werde ich mit Sohnemann reden. Meine Teuerste berichtete gerade das er weiterhin sehr nachdenklich wäre zwecks Nicknamen. Er tendiere zu "Outsider", da er neu ist, niemanden kenne, wenig weiß und somit Aussenstehender sei.
> Geht nicht!


Nein, stimme zu, das geht nicht, Outsider klingt so düster. Denn wenn er sich anmeldet wird er automatisch zum Insider. Situative Nicks vergehen ohnehin, es ein "Frischling" kann zum Urgestein werden, ein "Roachmaster" wird Hechtspezialist. Er wird einen guten Nick finden, und am Ende ist dies garnicht so wichtig. Schön dass Du ihn ans Angeln führst.
hg
Minimax 

EDIT: Nur halte Deinen Jungen bitte davon ab, einen Namen mit 243 Sonderzeichen oder ähnlichen Sperenzchen zu wählen.


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger des Tages,
> die Tabelle ist aktualisiert, der Spitzenreiter legt mit 4 Spezies  die Latte hoch,
> insgesamt hat das Projekt whoppende 10 FIscharten am ersten Tag im OOC-Bereich nachgewiesen,
> darunter den ersten Salmoniden, den ersten Salzwasserfisch und sogar einen süßen
> kleinen Kauli.


Die Combo läuft und ich hab nichts anders erwartet. 10 Fischarten an einem Tag ist grandios. Ich werde wohl später angreifen, so wie es die Zeit zulässt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Kaulbarsch
> Anhang anzeigen 370333


Hab mit 12 mal einen geangelt und in beide Hände geschlossen...  Autsch... 
Das ist jetzt der 2. den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe und lebend halt den vor 30 Jahren. Der durfte natürlich wieder baden.^^


(PS: Sry, ganz vergessen das ich im falschen Thread bin zum kommentieren.  Bitte einmal verschieben, DANKE!!!  )
Erledigt Mod


----------



## Henry (2. April 2021)

Aber hallo. Zehn Fischarten am ersten Tag ist bemerkenswert. Toll. Der kleine Kauli ist ja schon jetzt mein heimlicher Liebling.  "Früher" gab's die oft als Beifang beim Stippen, jetzt habe ich seit Jahren keinen mehr gefangen. 

Habe mir erstmal Vorfachhaken auf die Agenda geschrieben. Hab immer noch nicht alles beisammen.  

Freue mich immer wie blöd, wenn hier das kleine rote Glöckchen angeht und wieder ein neuer Fang gemeldet wird.


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hab mit 12 mal einen geangelt und in beide Hände geschlossen...  Autsch...
> Das ist jetzt der 2. den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe und lebend halt den vor 30 Jahren. Der durfte natürlich wieder baden.^^
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, früher waren sie ne Plage wie heute die Grundeln, heute sind sie vielerorts selten geworden. Ich kenne aber eine Stelle, wo ich Hoffnung habe, den einen oder anderen zu erhaschen. Ich freu mich immer, einen von den Irren kleinen Gesellen zu sehen, ähnlich wie beim Gründling, der sein Schicksal offenbar teilt.
 Apropos: Die norddeutsche Kaulbaurschsuppe (Sturensuppe, etc) soll ja berühmt sein. Ob die wohl auch mit Grundeln geht?
Hg
Minimax 



PS. Danke fürs verschieben Deines Postings, das ist wirklich sehr wichtig den Fangthread sauber zu halten


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

So werde noch mal für 1-2 Stunden los, nach gestern kann es eigentlich nicht viel schlechter werden, aber immer hin habe ich von den 3 Fischen die ich nicht unbedingt im Normalfall fangen möchte einen davon abgeharkt (fehlt nur noch Grundel und Aal).
kurz zum Combo, ich hätte wohl auch lieber zur einer Spinrute (2,40-2,70) greifen sollen, 12ft und dann noch eine wo ich doch sehr drauf aufpasse das da nix drankommt ist doch nicht so das wahre für mal eben los, aber da muss ich jetzt durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Viel Erfolg Thomas.

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. 
Vielleicht mache ich mich dann heute nachmittag auch nochmal auf die Socken.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2021)

Ich mache heute Pause. Es ist Karfreitag, ein strenger Fasttag also. Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht religiös, komme aber aus einer Familie, in der religiöse Traditionen sehr wichtig waren ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich mache heute Pause. Es ist Karfreitag, ein strenger Fasttag also. Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht religiös, komme aber aus einer Familie, in der religiöse Traditionen sehr wichtig waren und


und?
Wie geht'sweiter?
Die Spannung zerreißt mich. 
Ja, aber dann mußt du doch gerade erst recht los zum angeln! Schließlich ist Freitag, da muß doch Fisch auf den Tisch!


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, früher waren sie ne Plage wie heute die Grundeln, heute sind sie vielerorts selten geworden. Ich kenne aber eine Stelle, wo ich Hoffnung habe, den einen oder anderen zu erhaschen. Ich freu mich immer, einen von den Irren kleinen Gesellen zu sehen, ähnlich wie beim Gründling, der sein Schicksal offenbar teilt.
> Apropos: Die norddeutsche Kaulbaurschsuppe (Sturensuppe, etc) soll ja berühmt sein. Ob die wohl auch mit Grundeln geht?
> Hg
> Minimax
> ...


Finde Grundeln sehr schmackhaft, entweder wie Stint, paniert und gebraten, oder in Folie mit Butter, Zwiebel, Tomate, etc., aus dem Ofen. 
Leider muß man davon immer paar mehr fangen, dass es auch reicht.^^

Stimmt, mein Onkel hatte damals geflucht, wenn er die am Haken hatte, angeblich nicht essbar und ne Plage.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Schließlich ist Freitag, da muß doch Fisch auf den Tisch!


Haben wir ja - die Oncorhynchus mykiss von gestern


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Haben wir ja - die Oncorhynchus mykiss von gestern


Das darfst du natürlich nicht erzählen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Haben wir ja - die Oncorhynchus mykiss von* gestern  *


magst Du keinen Frischfisch?


----------



## Gert-Show (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Apropos: Die norddeutsche Kaulbaurschsuppe (Sturensuppe, etc) soll ja berühmt sein. Ob die wohl auch mit Grundeln geht?
> Hg
> Minimax


Liebster Minikoch, mit Sicherheit! Grundeln sind lecker, grätenfrei und nahrhaft, das Fleisch ist aber deutlich fester als bei den Barschen, also einfach etwas länger mitkochen.


----------



## Finke20 (2. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hätte wohl auch lieber zur einer Spinrute (2,40-2,70) greifen sollen, 12ft und dann noch eine wo ich doch sehr drauf aufpasse das da nix drankommt ist doch nicht so das wahre für mal eben los, aber da muss ich jetzt durch.



Deshalb mein alter Knüppel der ja auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere als " ersten Platz im Schlechten Geschmack " bezeichnet wurde .
Von wem kam eigentlich der Post  Thomas. .


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hätte wohl auch lieber zur einer Spinrute (2,40-2,70) greifen sollen,


wie Andal immer sagte: Meerforellenrute ist eine prima Allroundrute egal was draufsteht.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Ich war heute morgen mal kurz an der Kieler Förde. Eine Meerforelle blieb hängen. Noch einen Fehlbiss und einen Nachläufer. Nun wärme ich mich kurz auf und überlege, was ich heute Nachmittag noch so anstelle


----------



## Forelle74 (2. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen mal kurz an der Kieler Förde. Eine Meerforelle blieb hängen. Noch einen Fehlbiss und einen Nachläufer. Nun wärme ich mich kurz auf und überlege, was ich heute Nachmittag noch so anstelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370405


Petri zur  schönen Meerforelle


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri zur  schönen Meerforelle


Petri Dank


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

Moin ihr OCC Wissenschaftlerpiloten,

inspiriert hat mich hanzz der 1. und Bilch.
Die haben sich die Angelruten aufgehübscht mit OCC 2021  

Andal macht seine OCC auch mit und kommt mit ans Wasser.






lg nobbi


----------



## Forelle74 (2. April 2021)

Schöne geste   .


Ich bin grad fertig mim Einkochen.
Vielleicht schaff ichs am Sonntag ans Wasser. 
Sonst nächste Woche.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad fertig mim Einkochen.


ohhh, bist Du auf Hanf?

wird bestimmt ne lustige Angelei


----------



## Forelle74 (2. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ohhh, bist Du auf Hanf?
> 
> wird bestimmt ne lustige Angelei


Hab Mais auch noch


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich mache heute Pause. Es ist Karfreitag, ein strenger Fasttag also. Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht religiös, komme aber aus einer Familie, in der religiöse Traditionen sehr wichtig waren ...


Ich gehe nach dem alten Kalender. Bis zum 7. ist mir angeln noch erlaubt, dann wird es hart.


----------



## Pepe56 (2. April 2021)

Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!

Tschüss 
Pepe


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!
> 
> Tschüss
> Pepe


Hey Moin Pepe,
grüße ausen Norden  

was ist die 56?

lg nobbi


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!
> 
> Tschüss
> Pepe


Willkommen und freue mich sehr mein Sohn! Wünsch Dir viele schöne Jahre im AB und viel Wissensfluss, Zerstreuung und Austausch! 
Toller Name - manchmal liegt das Gute so nah und ist so einfach!

Zur Challenge - auch für Dich gilt das Gleiche wie für alle hier! 
Dabei sein ist alles, aber der Sieg ist Meiner!  

An das AB Team: 
Der Account läuft über meine Frau, gestaltet und benutzt durch Pepe56, kontrolliert durch die Mama und mich.


----------



## Pepe56 (2. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin Pepe,
> grüße ausen Norden
> 
> was ist die 56?
> ...



Danke!
Einfach so, mag die Zahl.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Einfach so, mag die Zahl.


alles OK Pepe


----------



## Gert-Show (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 Willkommen!


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

Herzlich willkommen Pepe56 
Ich wünsche dir hier viel Spaß. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (2. April 2021)

Coole Sache, also herzlich willkommen an „Board”, Pepe56 !
Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Angel-Berichte.


----------



## phirania (2. April 2021)

Willkommen Pepe 56
Zeig den Großen mal wie das mit dem angeln geht.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wie Andal immer sagte: Meerforellenrute ist eine prima Allroundrute egal was draufsteht.


Habe mir diese Woche eine gegönnt, war nicht gerade billig, aber gerade diese Worte haben die Entscheidung leichter gemacht - habe die Rute quasi als eine Erinnerung an Andal gekauft


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin Pepe,
> grüße ausen Norden
> 
> was ist die 56?
> ...


Das Geburtsjahr.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (2. April 2021)

Es gibt Tage, da könnte ich einfach nur 

War ja klar, dass die meinen Wagen nicht fertig bekommen. Ist ja immer so, wenn man sich auf etwas freut.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass man mir nicht helfen wollte und stellte mir einen Leihwagen zur Verfügung.
Da musste ich herzlich lachen, ein viel zu kleines Auto für einen viel zu großen Mann. 
Selbst wenn ich reingepasst hätte, könnte ich unmöglich damit zum Angeln fahren.
Also warte ich weiter der Dinge, die da kommen und lausche Euren Fangberichten.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. April 2021)

Servus Pepe56,

herzlich willkommen und vie Spaß hier im Board.
Wer so jung anfängt und nun auf solch eine Wissensplattform zurückgreifen kann, aus dem wird ganz bestimmt ein Profi.

Und jetzt zeige deinem Paps erst mal, wie man Fische fängt.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!
> 
> Tschüss
> Pepe


Willkommen im Forum und bei der Challenge, zeige deinem Vater mal weiterhin, wie man die dicken Fische fängt.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!
> 
> Tschüss
> Pepe


Hallo Pepe 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 
hallo Pepe, willkommen an Board! Schön das Du hier bist, und viel Spass. Dein Papa rustaweli erklärt Dir alles zur OCC, der kennt sich da aus wie kein Zweiter. Ich ändere flugs den Ersatznamen Rustaweli Junior in den Tabellen auf Pepe56  um, und Du bist jetzt offiziell einer von Uns,  
Viel Spass am Wasser und Petri Heil,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

einer geht und ein junger kommt

so war es schon immer.


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> wie Andal immer sagte: Meerforellenrute ist eine prima Allroundrute egal was draufsteht.


Nicht zuletzt auf Andals Anrauten ist die Mk IV auf nem Mefoblank entstanden.


KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Schließlich ist Freitag, da muß doch Fisch auf den Tisch!


Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370421


Wahres Fasten ...


----------



## rhinefisher (2. April 2021)

Hey Pepe56!
Wilkommen an Board als jüngster Teilnehmer der OCC.
Du bist jetzt schon Sieger der Herzen....

Hola Minimax  - das ist bestimmt die beste Art diesen Tag zu begehen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wahres Fasten ...


Mr & Mrs haben spaß am uns zu quälen;-)


----------



## Slappy (2. April 2021)

Herzlich willkommen Pepe56 
Viel Spaß bei uns alten Nasen


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

So wider Zuhause, und heute mal kein Barsch, allerdings auch nix anderes   aber dafür war eins eiskalt und windig.
jetzt erstmal ein paar tage pause, es soll ja noch kälter werde.




rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Account läuft über meine Frau, gestaltet und benutzt durch Pepe56, *kontrolliert* durch die Mama und mich.


 
Willkommen Pepe56 viel spaß hier, Humor habt ihr ja anscheinend so wie es aussieht, oder glaubt dein Vater wirklich daran das man einen neunjährigen kontrollieren kann


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2021)

keinangelprofi​petri heil


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> keinangelprofi​petri heil


Danke aber die Ehre gebührt dem Junior kLeinangelprofi


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt auf Andals Anrauten ist die Mk IV auf nem Mefoblank entstanden.
> 
> Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370421





Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt auf Andals Anrauten ist die Mk IV auf nem Mefoblank entstanden.
> 
> Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370421




Das ist kein Fisch!
Fische haben keine Schalen. Punkt

Nix Fastenspeise oder so. Da hättest du wenigstens etwas Nudelteig drumherum basteln müssen


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fisch!
> Fische haben keine Schalen. Punkt
> 
> Nix Fastenspeise oder so. Da hättest du wenigstens etwas Nudelteig drumherum basteln müssen


Auweia, und wir haben all die Jahre Freitags auch noch Schildkröten verspeist!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auweia, und wir haben all die Jahre Freitags auch noch Schildkröten verspeist!


Herrgottsbscheißerle mit Schildkröte??  Tststststs

Mit Austern sind die klasse


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Herrgottsbscheißerle mit Schildkröte??  Tststststs


Emys orbicularis war ne beliebte Fastenspeise im Mittelalter.
Die Mönche haben nicht nur bewahrt wie man die göttlichen Gebote aufschreibt, sondern gleich dazu vielerlei Wege ersonnen, diese zu umgehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Emys orbicularis war ne beliebte Fastenspeise im Mittelalter.


aber erst ab Abt aufwärts, normale Leute wie du und ich wurden für das Umgehen streng bestraft


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt auf Andals Anrauten ist die Mk IV auf nem Mefoblank entstanden.
> 
> Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370421


Laßt es Euch schmecken! 
Auf das Getränk kann ich verzichten, aber sonst - sehr lecker!


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Danke Euch allen für die tolle Aufnahme von Pepe, super Aktion! Wird sich bestimmt freuen das zu sehen und zu lesen, aber zur Zeit ist er mit Kumpels draussen. 

Meine Herren, bei mir läuft die OCC richtig schlecht an. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Gestern geschneidert, trottend, mit Würmern und Maden. Heute Morgen geschneidert, sitzend, Pose und Maden. Pepe fing. War eben nochmals los, Mais, Maden, Wurm. Auf Grund im Hafen. Absolut nichts, nicht mal ein Grundelchen. Bin ratlos.
Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## phirania (2. April 2021)

Das Wetter spielt halt noch nicht so mit,aber wird schon noch.
Ein frohes Osterfest Euch Allen.


----------



## Skott (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 , herzlich willkommen hier und viel Spass ber der OCC!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 9 Jahre alt und heisse Pepe. Der Sohn von rustaweli .Ich freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften ! Am liebsten angle ich auf Rotaugen und Grundeln . Heute war ich mit meinem Vater rustaweli angeln, er hat 0  und ich habe meine 1. Forelle gefangen !  2 habe ich verloren . Ich freue mich im Forum zu sein und bei der Challenge mitzumachen.  Die Fotos von meiner Angel und Rolle  schickt mein Vater!
> 
> Tschüss
> Pepe




Hi Pepe56,
herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der OCC.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Herren, bei mir läuft die OCC richtig schlecht an. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Gestern geschneidert, trottend, mit Würmern und Maden. Heute Morgen geschneidert,


ich könnte den fluch von dir nehmen , aber dafür müsstest du dich von etwas trennen und mir zukommen lassen (natürlich nicht umsonst)


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich könnte den fluch von dir nehmen , aber dafür müsstest du dich von etwas trennen und mir zukommen lassen (natürlich nicht umsonst)


Gespeichert, kopiert, abgelegt und abgeheftet. Diese Aussage dient mir als Beweis für meinen unerwarteten Nichtsieg. Also im wahrscheinlich nicht eintreffenden Falle. 

Ein Fluch der mir da aufgelegt....


----------



## phirania (2. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Danke aber die Ehre gebührt dem Junior kLeinangelprofi


Kann sich der Junijor ja auch mit anmelden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Pepe fing.



Pass genau auf und guck dir die Tricks ab bei ihm.


----------



## Finke20 (2. April 2021)

Hallo Pepe56, herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard und viel spaß beim angeln.

Angespornt durch die gestrigen erfolge habe ich heute gleich nochmal einen versuch gestartet.







An diesem Gewässer habe ich bestimmt schon 20 Jahre nicht auf, Friedfisch geangelt. Doch für die OCC versuchte ich mein Glück.
Es gab zwar keine weiteren Fischarten, aber die Größen der heutigen Fische sind deutlich größer gewesen als gestern.






Die Rotfeder ist 33 cm gewesen, gebissen hat sie auf drei Caster gepimmt mit einem Hanfdip.






Die Güster hatte 31 cm und ging auf einen Rotwurm mit Tigernuss Dip.

Dann gingen noch einige Plötzen ans Band, alles in alles wieder ein sehr schöner, aber sehr kalter, Angeltag.


----------



## Pepe56 (2. April 2021)

Danke an alle dass Ihr mir geschrieben habt! Ich fühle mich hier schon ein bisschen wohl.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt auf Andals Anrauten ist die Mk IV auf nem Mefoblank entstanden.
> 
> Mrs. Minimax und ich sind sehr für Traditionen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370421


Austern und Blubberwasser, olala da geht noch was heute Abend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Austern und Blubberwasser, olala da geht noch was heute Abend.



Durchfall würde ich sagen.....


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Danke an alle dass Ihr mir geschrieben habt! Ich fühle mich hier schon ein bisschen wohl.


Nur ein bisschen? Wenn du hier deine Fänge präsentierst und dich ein wenig eingefuchst hast dann wird das besser. Zeig deinem Vater, wo der Haken hängt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (2. April 2021)

Petri mal allen Fänger heute, aber Luis2811 - großes Kino!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Nachdem es heute Morgen mit der Meerforelle geklappt hat, bin ich noch mal mit dem Boot auf einen See, um einen Barsch zu fangen. Doch es gab nur drei ganz zaghafte Bisse auf Drop Shot, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag. Werde wohl auch mal auf Friedfisch losgehen


----------



## Mooskugel (2. April 2021)

Ja, nachdem ich den Stichling by accident an Land befördert habe, war der Ehrgeiz bei beiden Kindern geweckt.

Mooskugel Junior hat dann relativ schnell seinen Stichling gefangen. bei dem Großen Luis2811 hat es dann fast eine Stunde gedauert bis er auch seinen Stichling hatte.

In der Zeit habe ich dann eben die Bachorelle gefangen.


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Nachdem es heute Morgen mit der Meerforelle geklappt hat, bin ich noch mal mit dem Boot auf einen See, um einen Barsch zu fangen. Doch es gab nur drei ganz zaghafte Bisse auf Drop Shot, die ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag. Werde wohl auch mal auf Friedfisch losgehen


tausche 20-30 Barsche gegen eine Meerforelle


----------



## Henry (2. April 2021)

Wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag für einige. Die ersten Karpfen wurden gelandet. Und echt jetzt? Stichlinge? Bin hin und weg  großes Kino. Diese Art hätte ich überhaupt nicht erwartet. 

Auch dass der Nachwuchs so eifrig und erfolgreich dabei ist, finde ich klasse. Schön dass ihr den Weg hierher gefunden habt. Lasst eure alten Herren mal schön ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> tausche 20-30 Barsche gegen eine Meerforelle


Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich meinen Barsch noch bekomme. Ich würde aber eine Meerforelle gegen eine Barbe, Döbel, Huchen, Äsche, Nase oder Bachforelle tauschen


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

Döbel kann ich ohne ende mit dienen   dieses Jahr der Größte bis jetzt 56cm letztes Jahr 67cm


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Döbel kann ich ohne ende mit dienen   dieses Jahr der Größte bis jetzt 56cm letztes Jahr 67cm


Dann muss ich mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Gert-Show (2. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Und echt jetzt? Stichlinge? Bin hin und weg  großes Kino. Diese Art hätte ich überhaupt nicht erwartet.


Das waren Aliens..ich schwör, Alda.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Denke Stichlinge sind geschützt?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Denke Stichlinge sind geschützt?



In Schleswig-Holstein gibt es zum Beispiel für den Dreistachligen Stichling keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. April 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Kann sich der Junijor ja auch mit anmelden.


Wir sind ja als Team angemeldet (aus Altersgründen). Das passt schon so.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Die Rotfeder ist 33 cm gewesen, gebissen hat sie auf drei Caster gepimmt mit einem Hanfdip.


ob das zählt?  Das fällt doch klar unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Danke an alle dass Ihr mir geschrieben habt! Ich fühle mich hier schon ein bisschen wohl.



Pepe, Du wirst ganz sicher einer der ganz Großen hier im Board.
Schon jetzt hast Du alle Herzen erstürmt.
Willkommen


----------



## hanzz (3. April 2021)

Pepe56 schrieb:


> Einfach so, mag die Zahl.


Geil. Das halbe AB zerbricht sich den Kopf und dann kommt die Antwort "Einfach so" 
Spitze 

Herzlich Willkommen Pepe56 und viel Spaß hier im AB

Zeig deinem alten Herrn mal, wie man angelt


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> In Schleswig-Holstein gibt es zum Beispiel für den Dreistachligen Stichling keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß.


Wußte nur noch Stichling, aber bezog sich auf den 9-stachligen Stichling, alles gut.^^ Hab mit 15 mal einen am Strand gefunden. Sonst kenne ich Stichlinge nur von Bildern. Wie und wo fängt man die?


----------



## rustaweli (3. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wußte nur noch Stichling, aber bezog sich auf den 9-stachligen Stichling, alles gut.^^ Hab mit 15 mal einen am Strand gefunden. Sonst kenne ich Stichlinge nur von Bildern. Wie und wo fängt man die?


Kenne die auch nur noch aus den jüngsten Kindheitserinnerungen, da waren die in fast jedem Dorfgraben zu finden. Da waren aber auch noch die Zeiten, in denen man mit feinem Kescher loszog um Wasserflöhe aus den Teichen für das Aquarium zu holen. 
Hab schon lange keine mehr gesehen. Weder Wasserflöhe noch Stichlinge.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wußte nur noch Stichling, aber bezog sich auf den 9-stachligen Stichling, alles gut.^^ Hab mit 15 mal einen am Strand gefunden. Sonst kenne ich Stichlinge nur von Bildern. Wie und wo fängt man die?


Bei uns gibt es die auch in den kleinsten Gräben. 
Hab mit der Angel noch nie einen gefangen.
Da musst wenn dann ne Pinky oder Zucki am 20er Haken verwenden. 
Hatte mal einen am Bach zufällig gekeschert. 
Wollte eigentlich nur eine Bafo landen.
Da sind die oft schon aber man beachtet sie halt nicht.
Meist wo viel Kraut ist in flachen Gewässer Bereichen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wußte nur noch Stichling, aber bezog sich auf den 9-stachligen Stichling, alles gut.^^ Hab mit 15 mal einen am Strand gefunden. Sonst kenne ich Stichlinge nur von Bildern. Wie und wo fängt man die?



Auch der Neunstachlige Stichling oder Zwergstichling hat wenigstens in Schleswig-Holstein kein Mindestmaß und keine Schonzeit. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, müsste ich nachschauen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Auch der Neunstachlige Stichling oder Zwergstichling hat wenigstens in Schleswig-Holstein kein Mindestmaß und keine Schonzeit. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, müsste ich nachschauen...


Für die OCC auch nicht relevant, Fisch ist Fisch.
Es zählt jede gefangene Art.
Man darf halt nicht gezielt auf geschützte Arten fischen.


----------



## Henry (3. April 2021)

In Niedersachsen sieht's genauso aus mit dem Stichling. Zumindest konnte ich nichts Gegenteiliges finden.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. April 2021)

Wie gesagt der erste war wirklich Zufall.  In NRW ist nur der neunstachelige geschützt also kein Problem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> also kein Problem.



Es ist mE auch kein Problem wenn man versehentlich einen geschützten Fisch fängt und macht dann vor dem Zurücksetzen ein schnelles Foto, um die Art später sicher zu bestimmen.
Und auch nicht, dieses Foto hier zu zeigen.


----------



## Finke20 (3. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab mit der Angel noch nie einen gefangen.
> Da musst wenn dann ne Pinky oder Zucki am 20er Haken verwenden.



Forelle74, soviel aufwand musst man gar nicht betreiben, ich frühsten Kindertagen habe ich Stichlinge, immer als Beifang beim Stippen gehabt. 
Die keinen haben sich den Wurm eingezogen wie ein Spagetti  und sie hingen einfach so am Wurm .


----------



## rustaweli (3. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist mE auch kein Problem wenn man versehentlich einen geschützten Fisch fängt und macht dann vor dem Zurücksetzen ein schnelles Foto, um die Art später sicher zu bestimmen.
> Und auch nicht, dieses Foto hier zu zeigen.



Denke ich auch.
Bei mir werden wir bei sowas gar zur Dokumentation angehalten. 









Denke wenn alles paßt, ein Bild dazu auch nicht schadet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2021)

Jesco hält den Norden hoch    

Petri


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jesco hält den Norden hoch
> 
> Petri


Auf jeden Fall. Kommt gleich noch was Kleines


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

Haaaah...
Ein halbes Stündchen Ruhe und Frieden, herrlich


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2021)

der Bügel ist auf --Achtung;--)


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der Bügel ist auf --Achtung;--)


Vorsichtsmassnahme. Der Bursche hier hat ne Flucht abgezogen, fast wär die Rute ins Wasser geflogen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vorsichtsmassnahme. Der Bursche hier hat ne Flucht abgezogen, fast wär die Rute ins Wasser geflogen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a point


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Haaaah...
> Ein halbes Stündchen Ruhe und Frieden, herrlich
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das die Mil Tec Squad Schuhe?
Die hatte ich auch im Visier.
Taugen die was?

Edit: Petri Heil zum Megabass !


----------



## Jason (3. April 2021)

Petri Heil an die Truppe der OCC. Ist ja bisher wieder einiges reingekommen. 
Minimax , das Rotauge ist sehr stattlich. Alle Achtung. Und Glückwunsch zum Barsch. War bestimmt ein harter Drill mit dem Burschen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind das die Mil Tec Squad Schuhe?
> Die hatte ich auch im Visier.
> Taugen die was?


Jupp. Ich hatte sie nicht im Härtetest, denn normalerweise bin ich immer mit Gummibotten am Wasser. 
Ich mag die Miltecs, sie sind geldbeutelfreundlich, etwas wärmer für Frühjahr und Herbst, und
vor allem sehr bequem. Sie sind aber nicht sehr wasserdicht, und ne regennasse Wiese wird sie 
sicher an ihre Grenzen führen. In diesem Rahmen aber würd ich nicht von ihnen abraten.


----------



## geomas (3. April 2021)

Minimax - Petri heil und danke für den Tipp mit den Tretern. 
Nachdem ich mir mehrfach „gute Schuhe” beim Angeln versaut habe war ich auf der Suche nach günstigen, robusten Angelschuhen und habe eben diese Miltec-Dinger bestellt.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. April 2021)

Stichlinge haben wir früher immer gefangen, indem wir einen Mistwurm einfach mit einem Knoten an die Angelschnur befestigt haben. Ca. mehr als 60% der Stichlinge haben sich einfach in den Wurm verbissen. Man muss nur aufpassen, die falle dann auch recht schnell wieder ab.

Problem war nur, den Knoten so fest zuzuziehen das der Wurm hält und so locker zu lassen, dass der Wurm nicht durchtrennt wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2021)

Unser Mini  hat auch ein Al Bundy in sich


----------



## Minimax (3. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Unser Mini  hat auch ein Al Bundy in sich


Jedes Jahr ein bisschen mehr...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

Ich hatte einen herrlichen Angeltag und musste feststellen, dass sich meine 50-Gramm-Spinnrute auch bedingt zum Feedern eignet. Sehr viele Rotaugen waren auf dem Platz, von denen einige nun im Froster auf die Hechtsaison warten. Des Weiteren gab’s 2 Grundeln, 2 Mini-Barsche und einen kleinen Aland.

Petri an alle, die ebenfalls erfolgreich waren


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Aland
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370557


haben wir in S-H ?


----------



## Gert-Show (3. April 2021)

Ich hatte heute Mittag den Sprey in Krotzenburg besucht und tatsächlich (habe ich Jahre nicht gemacht) Grundfutter, kleine Grundbleie und Lebendfutter aus dem Kühlschrank gekauft, um heute mal "back to the roots" nicht mit Kunstködern unterwegs zu sein. Und was soll ich sagen: Danke Andal für diese Challenge, das ruhige Sitzen im Stuhl mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern, um das Zuppeln und Ziehen der Fische zu spüren, während um mich herum die Stille der Nacht erwacht, das hatte ich lange nicht mehr...einfach schön. Neben den allgegenwärtigen Grundeln hoffte ich, anfangs mit leichter Pose unterwegs, auch Weißfisch zu fangen, aber nix war's. Mit Sonnenuntergang habe ich auf Laufblei und 6er Aalhaken umgebaut: zunächst Grundeln, dann Ruhe und dann Attacke! Ein 46er Döbel hatte sich den Tauwurm am Grund einverleibt, geiler Drill und Freude pur, auch wenn ich diese Spezies schon am ersten Tag abgehakt hatte.
Morgen gehts an verborgene Gewässer. Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> haben wir in S-H ?


Ja, die kommen in vielen Gewässern in S-H vor


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. April 2021)

Frau und ich sind auch wieder zurück. Waren von 14.15-22.15 Uhr los. Gebissen haben Rotfedern und Augenrot. Schöner Schuppenkarpfen ist vorm Kescher verloren gegangen. Natürlich an der OCC-Rute. Bilder werde ich morgen versuchen in die OCC Fangmeldung einzustellen.


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Mittag den Sprey in Krotzenburg besucht und tatsächlich (habe ich Jahre nicht gemacht) Grundfutter, kleine Grundbleie und Lebendfutter aus dem Kühlschrank gekauft, um heute mal "back to the roots" nicht mit Kunstködern unterwegs zu sein. Und was soll ich sagen: Danke Andal für diese Challenge, das ruhige Sitzen im Stuhl mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern, um das Zuppeln und Ziehen der Fische zu spüren, während um mich herum die Stille der Nacht erwacht, das hatte ich lange nicht mehr...einfach schön. Neben den allgegenwärtigen Grundeln hoffte ich, anfangs mit leichter Pose unterwegs, auch Weißfisch zu fangen, aber nix war's. Mit Sonnenuntergang habe ich auf Laufblei und 6er Aalhaken umgebaut: zunächst Grundeln, dann Ruhe und dann Attacke! Ein 46er Döbel hatte sich den Tauwurm am Grund einverleibt, geiler Drill und Freude pur, auch wenn ich diese Spezies schon am ersten Tag abgehakt hatte.
> Morgen gehts an verborgene Gewässer. Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage!


Ich bin ein Spinnfischer durch und durch und es wird für mich eine große Herausforderung sein mal auf Grund bzw. mit der Pose mein Angelglück zu probieren. Habe ehrlich gesagt nur wenig Ahnung von solcher Angelei, obwohl ich als Kind so geangelt habe - auch schwarz. Methoden, Köder, Montagen usw., das muss ich alles noch ein Bisschen erforschen


----------



## hanzz (4. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Spinnfischer durch und durch und es wird für mich eine große Herausforderung sein mal auf Grund bzw. mit der Pose mein Angelglück zu probieren. Habe ehrlich gesagt nur wenig Ahnung von solcher Angelei, obwohl ich als Kind so geangelt habe - auch schwarz. Methoden, Köder, Montagen usw., das muss ich alles noch ein Bisschen erforschen


Da empfehle ich dir Andals Grundangelfibel


----------



## Tobias85 (4. April 2021)

aSo, nachdem ich am 31. Abends noch schnell meine Combo ins Rennen geworfen hab, schulde ich euch noch ein Bild und die genauen Daten der Rute, damit Minimax diese in die Galerie laden kann. 

Bei der Rute handelt es sich ganz exakt um eine Grey Shadow Feeder, dreiteilig in 360cm mit 0-25g Wurfgewicht. Neben den Feederspitzen gibt es auch einen lEinschub mit Gewinde, um sie als Schwingspitzenrute zu verwenden. Sie stammt aus einer der wohl größten privaten Friedfischrutensammlungen Europas und wurde mir vor zwei Jahren vom Rostocker Sammler höchstpersönlich vermacht.  Neben vielen Fehlbissen hat sie auch schon den einen oder anderen Fisch an Land gezogen. soll aber dieses Jahr eben vermehrt zum Zuge kommen unter ganz unterschiedlichen Bedingungen.

Zur Daiwa Ninja 2500A muss ich wohl nicht viel sagen, von der werden die meisten sicher schon gelesen haben oder sie selbst besitzen. Seit ich sie habe, ist sie meine Rolle für alles, vom Pickern bis zum Zanderangeln.







Gefangen hat sie inzwischen auch schon, gestern und heute konnte sie jeweils einen mittzwanziger Döbel aus einem Wiesenbach zaubern.


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Spinnfischer durch und durch und es wird für mich eine große Herausforderung sein mal auf Grund bzw. mit der Pose mein Angelglück zu probieren. Methoden, Köder, Montagen usw., das muss ich alles noch ein Bisschen erforschen


Du kannst es ja vielleicht erstmal mit nem Kompromiss versuchen.


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> schulde ich euch noch ein Bild und die genauen Daten der Rute, damit @Minimax diese in die Galerie laden kann.


vielen Dank, Comboeintrag ergänzt, Platzhalterbild in Galerie ersetzt. https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/occ-ueberblicksordner-combos.6740/

cyprinusbarbus KadeTTHH Pepe56 (c/o rustaweli)  rippi YoshiX786 : Bitte reicht doch bei nächster Gelegenheit auch ein Bild Eurer Combo nach, damit ihr nicht in alle Ewigkeit mit diesem extrem stigmatisierenden Platzhalterbild in der OCC-Combogalerie geschlagen seid


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja vielleicht erstmal mit nem Kompromiss versuchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 370597


Wenn ich damit versuche, vlt. langsam gefaulenzt, könnte Thomas. tatsächlich erfahren, wie meine Kombo mit einem 20 Pfund Karpfen klarkommt


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Spinnfischer durch und durch und es wird für mich eine große Herausforderung sein mal auf Grund bzw. mit der Pose mein Angelglück zu probieren. Habe ehrlich gesagt nur wenig Ahnung von solcher Angelei, obwohl ich als Kind so geangelt habe - auch schwarz. Methoden, Köder, Montagen usw., das muss ich alles noch ein Bisschen erforschen


Ha, mein reden, die meisten Spinnfischer (vor allem jüngere) haben keine Ahnung von der richtigen Kunst zu fischen  , und eine* feine* Pose richtig ausbleien ist was anderes als einfach nur einen Dingsbums ins Wasser zu feuern was jedes Kind ab 5 hinbekommt , das fischen mit feiner Pose und einer Match Rute ist die eigentliche Königsdisziplin beim Angel und nicht wie viele meinen das Fliegenfischen was im Prinzip auch nur Spinnfischen auf einem etwas höheren Niveau ist, und für Leute die nicht wissen wo hin mit der Kohle und der Zeit die sie haben 



Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn ich damit versuche, vlt. langsam gefaulenzt, könnte Thomas. tatsächlich erfahren, wie meine Kombo mit einem 20 Pfund Karpfen klarkommt


Feigling, ich meine kg nicht Pfund


----------



## rustaweli (4. April 2021)

Jetzt absolut ernst, das von Thomas. unterschreibe ich mittlerweile so! Feinstes Tackle mit feinsten Posen auch noch erfolgreich zu fischen ist wahre Kunst. Auch ich hab da noch erhebliche Defizite und schüttel so manches Mal nach Angeltage den Kopf über mich. Wenn es nicht so faszinierend wäre, ich hätte solch feine Angelei auf meine Fähigkeiten bezogen schon aufgegeben. Selbiges bei der Pin. Bin nicht der beste Werfer und Trotter, freue mich aber über jeden gelungen Wurf, jede noch so kleinste Verbesserung. Die Freude über solch Kleinigkeiten wiegt alle Misserfolge bei mir auf. Oft könnte ich alles in eine Ecke schmeissen und einfach Methodfeedern, Blinkern, aber es zieht mich immer wieder zu Pose und/oder Pin und lässt mich weiter daran arbeiten. 

Minimax Schicke natürlich sofort Bilder wenn da. Pepe und ich waren gestern schon enttäuscht das die Combo immer noch nicht geliefert wurde.  Jetzt hoffen wir auf Dienstag.

Allen hier und im Board ein Frohes Osterfest!


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> *Königsdisziplin*


also, ich glaube ja, dieser Begriff ist nur erfunden worden, weil die Leute zu faul sind, ständig "meine aktuelle Lieblingsmethode" zu schreiben


----------



## phirania (4. April 2021)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Da habt ihr ja schon richtig gut gefangen.
Weiter so.


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> also, ich glaube ja, dieser Begriff ist nur erfunden worden, weil die Leute zu faul sind, ständig "meine aktuelle Lieblingsmethode" zu schreiben


meine aktuelle Lieblingsmethode seit fast 30 Jahren ist das fischen mit Grundblei, mit der Pose fische ich sehr gerne, aber dafür brauche ich viel zeit wenn ich mit der Match losziehe und es vernünftig machen möchte, mal eben is nich du weiß ja selber wie lange man brauchen kann 0,14 durch 240 Ringe zu ziehen  Königsdisziplin hat bei mir nichts mit Lieblingsmethode zu tun, zumal ich es auch nicht perfekt beherrsche


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
> Da habt ihr ja schon richtig gut gefangen.
> Weiter so.


phirania ,
Bitte hier schreiben.

lg nobbi


----------



## Jason (4. April 2021)

Lieber phirania, nur hier schreiben. In der OCC Fangmeldungen ist es nicht erwünscht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. April 2021)

Ist jetzt hier gelandet, Jason nobbi1962


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Methoden, Köder, Montagen usw., das muss ich alles noch ein Bisschen erforschen


dat wird schon


----------



## phirania (4. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist jetzt hier gelandet, Jason nobbi1962


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> vielen Dank, Comboeintrag ergänzt, Platzhalterbild in Galerie ersetzt. https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/occ-ueberblicksordner-combos.6740/
> 
> cyprinusbarbus KadeTTHH Pepe56 (c/o rustaweli)  rippi YoshiX786 : Bitte reicht doch bei nächster Gelegenheit auch ein Bild Eurer Combo nach, damit ihr nicht in alle Ewigkeit mit diesem extrem stigmatisierenden Platzhalterbild in der OCC-Combogalerie geschlagen seid
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370599


Ist das ok?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

Heute mal am großen Fluss unterwegs gewesen. Neben Brassen und Grundeln gab es auch noch einen unerwarteten Beifang beim Friedfischangeln mit Maden. An einem 14er Haken mit drei Maden hakte sich ein fetter Zander mit deutlich über 80 Zentimeter. Dieser stellte sich erst mal schön in den Hauptsrom, sodass ich mit einem Karpfen gerechnet habe. Nur mit viel Geduld und Ausdauer konnte ich den Fisch langsam zu mir bringen. Als ein großer Zander vor mir auftauchte, war die Überraschung groß. Wegen der Schonzeit durfte er gleich wieder schwimmen. Für die OCC will ich dann aber lieber einen gezielt gefangenen und deshalb zählt diese Fischart für mich erst mal noch nicht. Darum kümmere ich mich später


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

0 Punkt 4 Jesco hut ab

zander.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 0 Punkt 4 Jesco hut ab
> 
> zander.


Was ist 0 Punkt 4?

Vielen Dank Nobbi


----------



## Gert-Show (4. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter Der wollte bestimmt keine Maden, sondern den Kleinfisch vor dem Haken. Aber Hut ab vor der Fairness.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Was ist 0 Punkt 4?
> 
> Vielen Dank Nobbi


0 Punkte erst einmal für den Fisch und 4

ist doch 4 Sales oder für Dich
wieder frei.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 0 Punkte erst einmal für den Fisch und 4
> 
> ist doch 4 Sales oder für Dich
> wieder frei.



Ah, ok


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ist das ok?


Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Combobild ersetzt  






Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Für die OCC will ich dann aber lieber einen gezielt gefangenen und deshalb zählt diese Fischart für mich erst mal noch nicht. Darum kümmere ich mich später


props gehen raus* an Jesco für derbe Fairness!


*da staunt Ihr, was? Jaha, Minimax ist immer noch hip und cool! Cowabunga!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter Der wollte bestimmt keine Maden, sondern den Kleinfisch vor dem Haken. Aber Hut ab vor der Fairness.



Vielleicht hing auch kurz vorher eine Grundel dran, die im Drill abgeschüttelt wurde. Würde evt. erklären, warum der Haken blank war.


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Combobild ersetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probs?
Warum bekommt er Probleme für Fairness?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Combobild ersetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber sowas von hip. Dankeschön!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter​ich glaub ich muss mit ein Knurrhahn Anfangen

ansonsten glauben die OCC uns nicht mehr.


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. April 2021)

Kann dir in Kiel passieren^^
Gestern erst im Video gesehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Kann dir in Kiel passieren^^
> Gestern erst im Video gesehen.


Simon,
Minimax hat mir den Titel Sir gegeben----da kann ich hier nicht mit mit ein Rotauge auftauchen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter​ich glaub ich muss mit ein Knurrhahn Anfangen
> 
> ansonsten glauben die OCC uns nicht mehr.



Ist auf jeden Fall nicht ausgeschlossen, aber doch sehr selten. Ich hatte einmal das Glück vor Jahren, einen Roten Knurrhahn zu fangen.


----------



## Jason (4. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall nicht ausgeschlossen, aber doch sehr selten. Ich hatte einmal das Glück vor Jahren, einen Roten Knurrhahn zu fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370683
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370684


Petri, der ist ja schöner wie deine Mütze.  Guckt euch mal die blauen Ränder an den Flossen an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Simon,
> Minimax hat mir den Titel Sir gegeben----da kann ich hier nicht mit mit ein *Rotauge* auftauchen.


Urteilt nicht vorschnell, lieber Sir Nobbi. Auch das bescheidene Rotauge ist aller Ehren Wert. Hier die Überschriften zu den Rotaugenkapiteln zweier Klassischer Angelbücher:


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall nicht ausgeschlossen, aber doch sehr selten. Ich hatte einmal das Glück vor Jahren, einen Roten Knurrhahn zu fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370683
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370684


oo ha --der ist ja groß.

hab die kleinen i n den buhnen gefangen egt sich 
schönberger strand

Knurrhahn für die anderen
er bewegt sich in deiner Hand und du spürst jeden Knochen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Urteilt nicht vorschnell, lieber Sir Nobbi. Auch das bescheidene Rotauge ist aller Ehren Wert. Hier die Überschriften zu den Rotaugenkapiteln zweier Klassischer Angelbücher:
> Anhang anzeigen 370685


Ich nehme den Handschuh an.
und fange ein  Hornhecht ohne Angelhaken

Dein nobbi


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Handschuh an.
> und fange ein  Hornhecht ohne Angelhaken
> 
> Dein nobbi


Ich freu mich drauf und Drück dir die Daumen f+r den ersten OOC Hornhecht!
Und, ich schätze Horni mit Wollgarn gilt auf jeden Fall, ist ne klassische Methode.


----------



## Mikesch (5. April 2021)

Petri allen OCC-Fängern

Sollte man die OCC-Threads nicht oben festpinnen?


----------



## Moringotho (5. April 2021)

sers,

dickes petri an alle occ-fänger!

bin grad etwas deprimiert.
da haben schon einge mehr fischarten gefangen als ich wahrscheinlich tage ans wasser kommen werde....
aber ich werde alles in bewegung setzten um nicht zu nullen!

macht weiter so. hoffe es wird einige jenseits der 15er marke geben.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## geomas (5. April 2021)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen für viele Angeltage, Moringotho .
15 Species mit meiner (zarten) Combo ist für mich, hier, so was wie ne Schallmauer.
Ein rundes Dutzend erfordert schon ne Menge Zeit und/oder Glück.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Ein rundes Dutzend erfordert schon ne Menge Zeit und/oder Glück.



Jupp.
Bei mir auch.
Wer das Meer in der Nähe hat, kann natürlich noch ein paar Arten drauflegen.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> dickes petri an alle occ-fänger!
> 
> ...


Hallo
Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück.  
15 Arten ist mein Endgegner
Warscheinlich werden es weniger. 
Ich bin froh wenn ich über 10 komm.
Mann fängt oft gewünschte Arten nicht.
Dan wieder einige als Beifang da hab ich früher Tagelang  drauf angesessen.
Der Spass an der Angelei und draußen zu sein steht für mich im Vordergrund. 
Ich finde es auch toll mal zu sehen was bei anderen so im Gewässer rumschwimmt


----------



## rustaweli (5. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Urteilt nicht vorschnell, lieber Sir Nobbi. Auch das bescheidene Rotauge ist aller Ehren Wert. Hier die Überschriften zu den Rotaugenkapiteln zweier Klassischer Angelbücher:
> Anhang anzeigen 370685


Und nochmals 3 Herzsmile dazu! 
Rotaugen, noch stattlich, dazu im ganzen Jahr, an feinstem Tackle kann nicht jeder. Ich auch nicht! Herr Heintz widmet diesem besonderen Sportfisch auch mehrere Seiten. Überhaupt einer der größten Kämpfer unter den Fischen. Gab und gibt sogar Clubs auf den Inseln!


----------



## Minimax (5. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer das Meer in der Nähe hat, kann natürlich noch ein paar Arten drauflegen.


Ich glaub auch, wer das Meer in der Nähe hat, hat das höchste Potential.
Ich glaub aber auch, das der wichtigste Faktor die Angelstunden am Wasser sind. Vermutlich kann jeder Teilnehmer recht rasch die Häufigsten Arten zusammenbekommen, und dann wird es zäher werden. Vergesst nicht, die OCC geht 5 Monate. Aber da wir sehr viele, ich glaube so ca 65 sind, werden immer ein paar aktiv sein und schöne Meldungen bringen.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> 15 Arten ist mein Endgegner
> Warscheinlich werden es weniger.
> Ich bin froh wenn ich über 10 komm



Wie bei uns auch - wenn wir dieses Jahr nicht ans Meer kommen, können wir froh sein, wenn wir 10 schaffen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> dickes petri an alle occ-fänger!
> 
> ...



Du, mir geht es im Grunde genauso !
Sehr wenig Zeit gerade und es kommt noch dazu, dass meine Gewässer erst in frühestens einem Monat ( eher später wegen des erneuten Kälteeinbruchs ) ,

erfolgversprechend werden.

Bin auch eher auf die typischen Sommerfische aus, und Raubfisch hat Schonzeit....werde mich wohl noch länger gedulden.

R.S.


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall nicht ausgeschlossen, aber doch sehr selten. Ich hatte einmal das Glück vor Jahren, einen Roten Knurrhahn zu fangen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370683
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370684


Genau das ist der Fisch aus dem Video. 
Das war dann ja dein Video. 
Auch haben will, der sieht richtig hübsch aus.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber auch, das der wichtigste Faktor die Angelstunden am Wasser sind.


So ist es, deshalb gehts auch heute wieder ans geliebte Rinnsal...hinterm Ofen fängt man keine Fische.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, wer das Meer in der Nähe hat, hat das höchste Potential.
> Ich glaub aber auch, das der wichtigste Faktor die Angelstunden am Wasser sind. Vermutlich kann jeder Teilnehmer recht rasch die Häufigsten Arten zusammenbekommen, und dann wird es zäher werden. Vergesst nicht, die OCC geht 5 Monate. Aber da wir sehr viele, ich glaube so ca 65 sind, werden immer ein paar aktiv sein und schöne Meldungen bringen.


Mittwoch machen wir los!

Ich bleibe Fair und Melde nicht mein Hering an-- für ein Punkt.
Das hatte schon Jesco  

nur ein paar Bilder für uns.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fisch aus dem Video.
> Das war dann ja dein Video.
> Auch haben will, der sieht richtig hübsch aus.



Das war echt eine Überraschung damals. Würde es gerne wiederholen dieses Jahr. Weiß aber nicht wie


----------



## geomas (5. April 2021)

Auf jeden Fall scheint die OCC das AB ein wenig belebt zu haben - gibt es da jetzt schon Zahlen (TechDoc )?

Ich sehe es wie Minimax, Angelzeit ist kaum zu ersetzen. Die sehr gängigen Arten kann man sich vermutlich mit verschärftem Zeiteinsatz erarbeiten, auch wenn die äußeren Bedingungen suboptimal sind. Die etwas selteneren Species erfordern noch mehr Zeiteinsatz oder einfach Glück.


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> dickes petri an alle occ-fänger!
> 
> ...


Ist leider so, dass wir (zu)oft nicht genug Zeit haben Angeln zu gehen. Ich wünsche Dir möglichst viele entspannte Angelstunden, auch viele Fische bzw. Fischarten, das ist aber von sekundären Bedeutung 

Ich werde froh sein, wenn ich es bis 5 schaffe, alles drüber grenzt schon an ein Wunder


----------



## Minimax (5. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> props gehen raus* an Jesco für derbe Fairness!





KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Probs?
> Warum bekommt er Probleme für Fairness?



Das ist ein Vorgeschmack auf die Sprache, die unsere Nachfahren benutzen werden, wenn sie mit Buggies und Autoreifenrüstungen in der Strahlenwüste um die letzen Wasserlöcher, Benzin- und Munitionsvorräte kämpfen werden.
Nicht das ich kulturpessimistisch wäre oder so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2021)

Lief letzte Nacht MadMax im TV?


----------



## Minimax (5. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lief letzte Nacht MadMax im TV?


Nee, ich war gestern in Brandenburg angeln und musste viel Landstrasse fahren


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2021)

Achso. Das erklärt's natürlich auch.


----------



## Moringotho (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> dickes petri an alle occ-fänger!
> 
> ...





Bilch schrieb:


> Ist leider so, dass wir (zu)oft nicht genug Zeit haben Angeln zu gehen. Ich wünsche Dir möglichst viele entspannte Angelstunden, auch viele Fische bzw. Fischarten, das ist aber von sekundären Bedeutung
> 
> Ich werde froh sein, wenn ich es bis 5 schaffe, alles drüber grenzt schon an ein Wunder



sers,

zeit ist leider nicht das problem, davon hätte ich mehr als genug.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> zeit ist leider nicht das problem, davon hätte ich mehr als genug.
> 
> NdT Holger aka Mori


Tut mir leid! Aber mein Wunsch bleibt torotzdem - hoffe, dass es Dir möglich sein wird viele entspannte Angelstunden am Wasser zu verbringen. Ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2021)

Minimax, führen wir vlt. eine Tabelle, welche Fischarten gefangen wurden und von wie vielen Teilnehmern?

Wenn nicht, würde ich gerne eine machen, wenn es dem OCC-Team recht ist.


----------



## Mikesch (5. April 2021)

Hallo Bilch,

bin zwar nicht Minimax, aber hier








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



findest du die Tabelle im zweiten Post.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2021)

Nein.
Er meint etwas Anderes.
Lies nochmal seinen Post bitte.


----------



## Minimax (5. April 2021)

Bilch Ja ich führe teamseitig eine solche Tabelle über die Teilnhemehr und ihre Fischarten, daraus generiert sich dann auch die im Fangmeldundsthread gezeigte Fischarten/Teilnehmertabelle. Diese ist für die Auswertung gültig. Daher sind wir auch so erpicht darauf den Meldungsthread sauber zu halten.
Gelegentlich werden auch andere Funfacts daraus gezeigt werden. 
Wer daneben gerne eigene Aufzeichnungen führen möchte kann dies natürlich tun. Das hat aber weder Auswirkung noch Gültigkeit hinsichtlich der Teamtabelle.


----------



## Mikesch (5. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Er meint etwas Anderes.
> Lies nochmal seinen Post bitte.


Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Jason (5. April 2021)

Luis2811 Petri Heil   Du bist mit deiner Oldie Combo sehr gut dabei. Auch ein Petri an den Herrn Papa. Das Wetter hielt sich ja in Grenzen, wenn ich mit eure Fangbilder ansehe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Moringotho (5. April 2021)

sers,

so selten scheint der Kaulbarsch gar nicht geworden zu sein. (oder täuscht das nur grade?)
sind ja schon ein paar (auch ganz ordentliche) dabei.
wird wohl nur nicht mehr so wahrgenommen wenn er nicht in unmengen bzw als plage auftritt.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Slappy (5. April 2021)

Tja, morgen wollte ich schauen ob ich BaFo und Gründling streichen kann.... 
Aber wie heißt es so schön.... Der April macht was er will...


----------



## Mooskugel (5. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> so selten scheint der Kaulbarsch gar nicht geworden zu sein. (oder täuscht das nur grade?)
> sind ja schon ein paar (auch ganz ordentliche) dabei.
> ...


Keine Ahnung ob selten. Man muss aber schon wissen wo welche zu erwarten sind. Waren heute an einem Gewässerabschnitt wo wir sicher wissen, dass es dort welche gibt. Das ist aber auch das/der einzige in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Slappy (5. April 2021)

Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob Brassen oder Güster. Könnt ihr mal helfen?


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2021)

Sieht nach Güster aus


----------



## Gert-Show (5. April 2021)

Güster


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. April 2021)

Ich wäre auch auf den ersten Blick bei Güster.


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob selten. Man muss aber schon wissen wo welche zu erwarten sind. Waren heute an einem Gewässerabschnitt wo wir sicher wissen, dass es dort welche gibt. Das ist aber auch das/der einzige in der näheren Umgebung.


Da wo mein Onkel die immer als Beifang hatte, ist seit Jahren keiner mehr rausgekommen. Vermute die normalen Barsche haben die wohl verdrängt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. April 2021)

Neben Güster und Kaulbarsch gab es heute vor allem Rotaugen. Ein besseres war auch mit dabei. Nun habe ich auf Aal umgestellt. Ist vermutlich noch etwas früh und zu kalt, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal
Werde aber schon bald einpacken...
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet auch alle tolle Ostern.


----------



## Slappy (5. April 2021)

Danke. 
Dann ändere ich es bei den Fangmeldungen mal um


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger sehen echt toll aus.
> Ich mag sie sehr gern.


ich auch - aber vor 60 Jahren hab ich sie verflucht - zum Glück bin ich nicht 
abergläubisch - sonst hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2021)

Angeln fällt auf jeden Fall aus


----------



## phirania (6. April 2021)

Hier liegt die weiße Pest auch wieder......


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob Brassen oder Güster. Könnt ihr mal helfen?
> Anhang anzeigen 370757
> Anhang anzeigen 370758
> Anhang anzeigen 370759
> Anhang anzeigen 370760





hanzz schrieb:


> Sieht nach Güster aus





Gert-Show schrieb:


> Güster





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch auf den ersten Blick bei Güster.




*Nein nein nein!
Das ist ein junger Brachsen.
Der hat zwar Ähnlichkeit mit einer Güster aber das sicherste und schnellste Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der Abstand vom Auge zur Maulspitze.
Ist dieser Abstand größer als der Durchmesser des Auges(wie bei Slappys Fisch) ist es ein Brachsen!
Ist der Abstand von Auge zur Maulspitze kleiner als der Augendurchmesser ist es eine Güster!

Außerdem reicht bei Slappys Fisch die Brustflosse bis zum Bauflossenansatz(das macht sie nur bei Brachsen!) und der Fisch hat mehr Schuppen als eine Güster.

Also ein 200%iger Jungbrachsen!*

Hier auf dem Vergleichsbild sieht man sehr gut:


			https://www.anglermap.de/images/fischlexikon/fisch/brassen-guester-300-1g.jpg


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Nein nein nein!
> Das ist ein junger Brachsen.
> Der hat zwar Ähnlichkeit mit einer Güster aber das sicherste und schnellste Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der Abstand vom Auge zur Maulspitze.
> Ist dieser Abstand größer als der Durchmesser des Auges(wie bei Slappys Fisch) ist es ein Brachsen!
> ...



Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich habe gestern nur kurz auf dem Handy draufgeschaut. Dort war es wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung schlecht zu ekennen. Habe auch noch mal die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie gezählt. Beim Brassen sollen es zwischen 51 bis 60 sein. Eine Güster hat nur 43 bis 49 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Dieser Fisch hat nach mehrmaligen Zählungen etwa 53 bis 56 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Es ist also ein junger Brassen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Nein nein nein!
> Das ist ein junger Brachsen.
> Der hat zwar Ähnlichkeit mit einer Güster aber das sicherste und schnellste Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der Abstand vom Auge zur Maulspitze.
> Ist dieser Abstand größer als der Durchmesser des Auges(wie bei Slappys Fisch) ist es ein Brachsen!
> ...


man bist du kleinlich


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> man bist du kleinlich


Genau, außerdem heißt die Art Brassen, oder Klodeckel.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Genau, außerdem heißt die Art Brassen, oder Klodeckel.


Nein, die heißt Blei! Brassen, Brachsen und sonstige sind regionale oder (wie Klodeckel) abwertende.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Genau, außerdem heißt die Art Brassen, oder Klodeckel.


ein Klobrassen also?


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nein, die heißt Blei! Brassen, Brachsen und sonstige sind regionale oder (wie Klodeckel) abwertende.


Blei ist und bleibt ein Schwermetall.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Minimax, führen wir vlt. eine Tabelle, welche Fischarten gefangen wurden und von wie vielen Teilnehmern?


Morgen Abend, also nach der ersten Woche, wird im Meldungsthread eine Überblickstabelle mit den bisher gefangenen Fischarten und den Teilnehmern eingestellt. Die wird auch immer mal wieder sktualisiert werden.
Das wird als PDF geschehen- noch ist die Tabelle übersichtlich, wird aber (hoffentlich) monströs gross werden, wenn mehr Teilnehmer aktiv werden und die Fischartenanzahl sich vergrößert, da kann man sie kaum noch als Bild zeigen.
Sozusagen ein unregelmäßig erscheinender _*OCC-Gazetteer*_ (der Begriff ist nicht hunnertpro korrekt, aber zu cool, um ihn nicht zu verwenden)

Hg
Occ Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Hey Occ Team,
Danke


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Nein nein nein!
> Das ist ein junger Brachsen.
> Der hat zwar Ähnlichkeit mit einer Güster aber das sicherste und schnellste Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der Abstand vom Auge zur Maulspitze.
> Ist dieser Abstand größer als der Durchmesser des Auges(wie bei Slappys Fisch) ist es ein Brachsen!
> ...





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich habe gestern nur kurz auf dem Handy draufgeschaut. Dort war es wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung schlecht zu ekennen. Habe auch noch mal die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie gezählt. Beim Brassen sollen es zwischen 51 bis 60 sein. Eine Güster hat nur 43 bis 49 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Dieser Fisch hat nach mehrmaligen Zählungen etwa 53 bis 56 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Es ist also ein junger Brassen.


Super, danke für die Erklärung Professor Tinca und danke Jesco Peschutter für das zählen der Schuppen. Also doch Brassen o.ä.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Außerdem reicht bei Slappys Fisch die Brustflosse bis zum Bauflossenansatz(das macht sie nur bei Brachsen!)


Da möchte ich ergänzen, dass sie nicht bei jedem Brassen ganz so weit reicht. Hier z.B. ein Beispiel. Wenn sie bis zur Bauchflosse reicht, dann ist es ein Brassen, wenn nicht, dann sollte nochmal auf die anderen Merkmale geschaut werden.

Auf den Fotos jetzt nicht zu sehen, aber auch verlässliches Merkmal: Das Rüsselmaul des Brassen fehlt bei der Güster.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Herr Mini das machen wir auch.


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit?


ich werde es auch machen, als ausrede muss meine Enkeltochter herhalten   , so bekomme ich Wels, Stör, Forelle auf die Liste  ist da am Teich ganz leicht.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

Wenn ich in Norge (insofern ich fahren kann) keine Trutta erwische, gehe ich auch in'n Puff.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich werde es auch machen, als ausrede muss meine Enkeltochter herhalten   , so bekomme ich Wels, Stör, Forelle auf die Liste  ist da am Teich ganz leicht.


Eben, eben, und Saibling nicht zu vergessen. Aber auch die Anlagen-Fische müssen erstmal gefangen werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Auf die Idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.
Tststs.....Puffforellen......zählen auch tiefgekühlte Supermarktforellen/Makrelen/Salzheringe und Thunfischbüxen?


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.
> Tststs.....Puffforellen......zählen auch tiefgkühlte Supermarktforellen/Makrelen/Salzheringe und Thunfischbüxen?


Wenn du sie dir zuwerfen lässt, dann hast du sie ja gefangen...


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eben, eben, und Saibling nicht zu vergessen. Aber auch die Anlagen-Fische müssen erstmal gefangen werden.


ist da wirklich ganz einfach, die haben da sowas wie einen Kinderteich, da würde sogar rhinefisher als Sieger nach Hause gehen


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.
> Tststs.....Puffforellen......zählen auch tiefgekühlte Supermarktforellen/Makrelen/Salzheringe und Thunfischbüxen?


nur Fischstäbchen


----------



## geomas (6. April 2021)

Lieber Minimax , der 1. April ist schon ne Weile durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Ha. Jetzt hab ich es.
Mein Kumpel hat ein Aquarium mit zig verschiedenen tropischen Fischarten.
Da nehme ich die Bolo nächstes Mal mit hin. Ihr werdet staunen.
Das ist ja quasi auch n Fischpuff.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. April 2021)

Ich finde den Gedanken grundsätzlich legitim, schließlich gehts ja darum, was mit der Kombi geht. Ich hätte aber wahrscheinlich keinen Spaß am Forellenpuff, daher ist es für mich keine Option.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

Mal ganz ehrlich: das ist zwar eine wissenschaftliche Erhebung, aber alleine der Ehrgeiz der Teilnhmer lässt uns doch alle (im Rahmen der Challenge erlaubten) Register ziehen, die Score-Card möglichst voll zu bekommen oder?
Ich für meinen Teil werde nicht nur Angelmethoden ausüben, die bei mir, obwohl mit Kindesbeinen erlernt, seit Jahren unüblich waren, sondern auch Gewässer aufsuchen, welche ich üblicherweise nicht befische. Und ob das jetzt normal bewirtschaftete Gewässer sind oder sogenannte Paylakes, ist doch zweitrangig. Denn Mimimax hat recht: auch Anlagenfische müssen erst einmal gefangen werden. Denn da ist genauso Wissen und Können gefragt, denn die Fische beißen auf den/die Köder an der Montage, nicht auf die mitgeführte OCC-Combo.


----------



## Trotta (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?


----------



## geomas (6. April 2021)

Sorry, aber schon die Vorstellung, daß unser Minimax mit seiner edlen handgebauten Rute und der tres speziellen Rolle an so nem rechteckigen Tümpel steht und mit nem Teigformer hantiert läßt mich fast heulen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber schon die Vorstellung, daß unser Minimax mit seiner edlen handgebauten Rute und der tres speziellen Rolle an so nem rechteckigen Tümpel steht und mit nem Teigformer hantiert läßt mich fast heulen.



Da tun sich ja echte Abgründe auf.
Ich bin ebenfalls schockiert, lieber Minimax .


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

aber  ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen) und hat eine Forelle im Ofen.
schön mit Mini und Zitrone


----------



## Henry (6. April 2021)

Ich sehe schon die Titelseiten der Regionalzeitschriften im Sommer...

"...musste Herr Mustermann zum wiederholten Male düstere Gestalten aus dem Garten vertreiben, die es auf seine Zierfische abgesehen hatten."


----------



## geomas (6. April 2021)

Ich finds ja schon fragwürdig, daß über die „Angelei” in FoPus überhaupt berichtet wird. 
Und dann noch halbwegs ernsthaft. (Kopfschüttelsmiley Größe XXL)
In Kunstmagazinen wird ja auch nix über Malen nach Zahlen geschrieben.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber schon die Vorstellung, daß unser Minimax mit seiner edlen handgebauten Rute und der tres speziellen Rolle an so nem rechteckigen Tümpel steht und mit nem Teigformer hantiert läßt mich fast heulen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da tun sich ja echte Abgründe auf.
> Ich bin ebenfalls schockiert, lieber Minimax .


Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.

Ausserdem:

Ist nicht so, das es mir an der passenden Ausrüstung mangeln würde..


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Damit wärst du gut gerüstet.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die haben da sowas wie einen Kinderteich, da würde sogar @rhinefisher als Sieger nach Hause gehen



Du bist ja gemein....
Und das nur weil ich halt noch sehr jung und etwas verträumt bin....
Du wirst schon sehen - eines schönen Tages werde auch ich einen mehr als handlangen Fisch fangen...


----------



## Mooskugel (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?


Wenn ich nicht die Möglichkeit hätte die Forellen so zu fangen, würde ich an einen Forellenteich fahren. Brauche ich glücklicherweise nicht. 
War aber schon mal an einer Anlage mit Stör, Wels und Streifenbarschen. Da komme ich persönlich nicht wieder hin.
Für mich ist die OCC kein Wettbewerb, ergo geht es mir auch nicht um die meisten Kreuzchen. Ich habe es bis jetzt so gehandhabt, dass ich mich auf dem Gebiet der Friedfischangelei weiterbilden möchte und ich bin begeistert wie abwechslungsreich das sein kann.


----------



## geomas (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.


Das sollte man/frau aber nicht zu konsequent ausleben.
Ich beziehe mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf die Angelei.

Aber Dein Outfit würde schon mal zum FoPu-Besuch passen. Neben den aus den „sozialen Medien” bekannten orange gewandeten Typen vom Team WTF* würdest Du top-seriös aussehen.

*) oder so ähnlich


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?


Döbel zählt doch eh nur als eine Art.
Egal ob Rotpunkt,-Streifen oder Schnabeldöbel


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?


Ich angel jetzt nicht anders, als sonst auch. Bin ja eh Kochtopf Allround Angler. 
FoPu steht bei mir mind. 1x im Jahr auf der Liste, da wir vom Verein aus hinfahren, allerdings Corona bedingt z.Zt. nicht. Da ich nicht motorisiert bin, ist es eher umständlich an so eine Anlage zu kommen, sonst würde ich es sicher öfter machen.

(PS: Ich bin nämlich froh, wenn ich es schaffe mehr als 1 Forelle mitzunehmen.  )


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ich angel jetzt nicht anders, als sonst auch. Bin ja eh Kochtopf Allround Angler.
> FoPu steht bei mir mind. 1x im Jahr auf der Liste, da wir vom Verein aus hinfahren, allerdings Corona bedingt z.Zt. nicht. Da ich nicht motorisiert bin, ist es eher umständlich an so eine Anlage zu kommen, sonst würde ich es sicher öfter machen.


Bei uns wärs überflüssig. 
In Fopus gibt's eh nur Salmoniden 
Also Bafo,Rebo und Saibling. 
Hin und wieder Karpfen. 
Das rentiert sich nicht weil ich die bei uns eh irgendwann fange.
Und Karpfen ist abgehakt  .
Und wenn nicht dann solls halt so sein.
In Fopus geh ich nur im Winter wenn ich sonst nicht Angeln kann um Tackle zu optimieren oder mal mim Spezl üben.
Gibt grad 3 in der Gegend und der nächste ist 45min. entfernt.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Döbel zählt doch eh nur als eine Art.
> Egal ob Rotpunkt,-Streifen oder Schnabeldöbel


Auf Rotpunktdöbel (für die Challenge übernehme ich mal den irreführenden Begriff Bachforellen) hege ich gewisse Hoffnungen in freier Wildbahn. Wir haben einige Salmostrecke, wo neben der Flugangel auch die Spinne erlaubt ist. 
Diese Bäche und die Wiesen, Wälder und Felder drumherum gehören für mich zu den schönsten Orten in Brandenburg, wirklich idyllische Orte.

Ich freu mich schon drauf, da mit meiner Mitchell und ihrem Rasselknattersound einzufallen, das die Vögel in Panik aufstieben und die Eintagsfliegen brennend in den Bach stürzen. rrrrrr-rrrrr-knircks-pllling-rrrrŕ-rrrr..


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich als Privat-Minimax bin natürlich sehr dran interessiert, das OCC-Minimax schön viele Kreuzchen in meiner Tabellenzeile machen kann.
> Ich überlege daher ernsthaft, im Verlaufe der OCC an einen Forellenteich zu fahren ( Mrs. Minimax würde freuen).
> Wie haltet ihr es damit? Macht ihr das ohnehin ab und zu, würdet ihr es für die OCC ausnahmsweise machen, oder schließt ihr solche Anlagen kategorisch für Euch aus?





Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.
> 
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...


Wenn du das Outfit dabei anziehst und auch den ganzen Tag an lässt, zahle ich den Tag!     
Natürlich ist es ok. Soll ja auch schöne Anlagen dieser Art geben. Für mich als Alleinfischesser lohnt sich das halt nicht....


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.
> 
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...


Herrlich, you made my day.

Aber wenn zum alten... ääähhh historischen Equipment auch dementsprechende Kleidung erforderlich wäre, müsste ich mich im Pionierhemd mit blauem Halstuch und den Bambusruten meines Opas an den Friedhofsteich in Halle-Nietleben oder die Kiesgrube in Wiehe stellen, meinen handgekneteten Zwiebackteig aus dem Rucksack holen und Cypriniden stippen.


----------



## bobbl (6. April 2021)

Ich finde die hier ausgearbeiteten Schlachtpläne sehr unterhaltsam. 
Ich bin heute mal eingestiegen und grandios gescheitert. Nach 6h im Windkanal und dem dritten Mal Schnee ins Gesicht, habe ich dann aufgeben. Für heute.


----------



## Jason (6. April 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich finde die hier ausgearbeiteten Schlachtpläne sehr unterhaltsam.
> Ich bin heute mal eingestiegen und grandios gescheitert. Nach 6h im Windkanal und dem dritten Mal Schnee ins Gesicht, habe ich dann aufgeben. Für heute.


Ha, bei so einem Wetter geh ich erst gar nicht weg zum angeln. Ich bevorzuge lieber das Wetter, wo die Maden im Futtereimer richtig lebendig werden. Bei uns war es heute dreimal weiß. Ich bekomme meine 7 Arten schon zusammen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nein, die heißt Blei! Brassen, Brachsen und sonstige sind regionale oder (wie Klodeckel) abwertende.


ganz regional  " Michelsdorfer Balldamen " warum ? platt und grätig


----------



## Gert-Show (6. April 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ganz regional  " Michelsdorfer Balldamen " warum ? platt und grätig


Mann Mann Mann...du kannst Frauen kennen!


----------



## rustaweli (6. April 2021)

Soll jeder machen wir er mag zwecks Forellenhof. Mein Ding ist es jedoch nicht, eher rhinefischere ich lieber weiter. Sportlich fair ist für mich anders. Aber ohne Wertung und nur für mich. Hab nen Pay Lake fast direkt vor der Tür. Ne Woche Urlaub und ich hätte Salmoniden, Karpfen, Schleien, Aale, Weissfische abgehakt. War nur einmal da. Aber auch nur um von einem Sammler eine Rute aus seinem Bestand zu begutachten und zu kaufen. 
Aber wer es mag - warum nicht! Aber zu unserem Mini passt es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber wer es mag - warum nicht! Aber zu *unserem Mini* passt es irgendwie nicht.



Ah, ich begreife die OCC auch als Befreiung und persönliche Chance, mal das Verhältnis zwischen Eigen- und Fremdwahrnehmung gerade zu rücken, inklusive Diminutiv.


----------



## rustaweli (6. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, ich begreife die OCC auch als Befreiung und persönliche Chance, mal das Verhältnis zwischen Eigen- und Fremdwahrnehmung gerade zu rücken, inklusive Diminutiv.


Na dann ist alles gut, Maxe!   
Nee, mach doch ruhig, nur ist es irgendwie so, na Du weißt schon. Unerwartet, ja, das ist der passende Ausdruck. Wünsch Dir und Deiner Lieben trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. April 2021)

Ich finde, jeder soll selber entscheiden, wo er angeln will, solange es legal ist . Ich fange am Forellensee meistens weniger als beim Meerforellenangeln

Heute war ich schon mal kurz an der Kieler Förde mit Ringlern am Grund antesten fürs Angeln morgen. Es gab 4 Mini-Dorsche, die aber ohne Combo-Bild wieder schwimmen durften. Sie sollen mindestens das Mindestmaß haben. Mal schauen, was morgen mit nobbi1962 Hering 58 & Co bei uns in Kiel geht. Die Heringe sollten alle schnell abhaken, da heute neben mir gut gefangen wurde


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder soll selber entscheiden, wo er angeln will, solange es legal ist . Ich fange am Forellensee meistens weniger als beim Meerforellenangeln
> 
> Heute war ich schon mal kurz an der Kieler Förde mit Ringlern am Grund antesten fürs Angeln morgen. Es gab 4 Mini-Dorsche, die aber ohne Combo-Bild wieder schwimmen durften. Sie sollen mindestens das Mindestmaß haben. Mal schauen, was morgen mit nobbi1962 Hering 58 & Co bei uns in Kiel geht. Die Heringe sollten alle schnell abhaken, da heute neben mir gut gefangen wurde


Schnell abhaken? Meinst Du, es sind morgen keine mehr über für uns?   
Sind Ringler besser als Wattis?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Schnell abhaken? Meinst Du, es sind morgen keine mehr über für uns?
> Sind Ringler besser als Wattis?


Hering sollte jeder von Euch bekommen  . Gab heute nur noch Ringler im Angelladen. Sonst hätte ich auch Wattis genommen...


----------



## KadeTTHH (7. April 2021)

Kannst mir morgen paar Wattis mitbringen?^^


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Kannst mir morgen paar Wattis mitbringen?^^


Wattis gibt es erst wieder am Freitag im Angelladen. Ringler bringe ich aber gerne mit


----------



## KadeTTHH (7. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wattis gibt es erst wieder am Freitag im Angelladen. Ringler bringe ich aber gerne mit


Ok, hoffe da beißt was. Hab die schon x-mal versucht, aber nicht mal ne Krabbe hat daran geknabbert.   
Hmmm, so 10 bis 15 Stk. Sollten reichen. Werde die in der Elbe nicht los. 

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.
> 
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...


ach du heilige Scheixxe


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Diese Bäche und die Wiesen, Wälder und Felder drumherum gehören für mich zu den schönsten Orten in Brandenburg, wirklich idyllische Orte.


und passend dazu Deinen lila Overall


----------



## geomas (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und passend dazu Deinen lila Overall


Genau, vielleicht kann er sich bei Borat oder Helge Schneider noch ne passende Sonnenbrille leihen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2021)

Wenn er sich aber den Mankini von Borat anzieht, fällt das dann unter unlauterere Wettbewerbsmethoden?


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn er sich aber den Mankini von Borat anzieht, fällt das dann unter unlauterere Wettbewerbsmethoden?


Kopfkino, Danke


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Döbel zählt doch eh nur als eine Art.
> Egal ob Rotpunkt,-Streifen oder Schnabeldöbel



Nicht zu vergessen der "gemeine" *Stinkedöbel* 

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.
> 
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...


Das wirklich Großartige an solch einem Outfit, ist ja die damit einhergehende absolute Ruhe beim Angeln.
Niemand, aber wirklich Niemand, wird sich dir auf weniger als 50m nähern, oder dich gar anquatschen...


----------



## hanzz (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur wer seine Grenzen überschreitet, erweitert seinen Horizont.
> 
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

Die Wahrheit ist, diesen Typus gab es wirklich, komplett mit lila Ballonseidetrainingsanzug, Vokuhila, Schnauz und Goldkätschen. Das ist kein Mythos oder so. In Kindheit und Jugend am Rande des Ruhrpotts in den Spätachtzigern/Frühneunzigern habe ich solche Exemplare noch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum, vor Frittenschmieden, auf Parkplätzen und eben auch Angelteichen beobachten können.
Andererseits: Junge Männer von ähnlichem Habitus gibts  auch heute noch, nur das sich ihre soziale Codierung, Trachtausstattung und Stammessymbolik verändert haben.


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist, diesen Typus gab es wirklich, komplett mit lila Ballonseidetrainingsanzug, Vokuhila, Schnauz und Goldkätschen. Das ist kein Mythos oder so. In Kindheit und Jugend am Rande des Ruhrpotts in den Spätachtzigern/Frühneunzigern habe ich solche Exemplare noch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum, vor Frittenschmieden, auf Parkplätzen und eben auch Angelteichen beobachten können.
> Andererseits: Junge Männer von ähnlichem Habitus gibts  auch heute noch, nur das sich ihre soziale Codierung, Trachtausstattung und Stammessymbolik verändert haben.


da vertruste du dich um 10 Jahre nach vorn, in den 90er gab es die schon nicht mehr, das sagt dir jemand der in DU-Rheinhausen in nee Zechen Siedlung zu der Zeit gewohnt hat mit  Vokuhila und Schnauz


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da vertruste du dich um 10 Jahre nach vor, in den 90er gab es die schon nicht mehr, das sagt dir jemand der in DU-Rheinhausen in nee Zechen Siedlung zu der Zeit gewohnt hat mit  Vokuhila und Schnauz


Ich sage ja "noch", es wird wohl die Spätphase des Phänomens gewesen sein, die in der Peripherie des kulturellen Zentrums noch ein längeres Nachleben bzw. Spätblüte entfaltete


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sage ja "noch", es wird wohl die Spätphase des Phänomens gewesen sein, die in den Randbereichen des kulturellen Zentrums noch ein längeres Nachleben bzw. Spätblüte entfaltete


aber einige laufen heute auch noch von denen in freier Wildbahn rum, sind nicht ganz so selten wie ein Einhorn

Nachtrag: ganz WICHTIG immer mit weißen Tennissocken und Badelatschen von dem Sportartikel Hersteller


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2021)

hallöchen allen Mitspielern 
habe mir ja erstmal die Fangmeldungen angesehen und bin mir nicht so sicher 
ob es einige bereuen sich angemeldet zu haben . Am Starttag war ich ja leider nicht da 
und nun hält mich der Klimawandel von Angeln und Gartenarbeit ab .
Gückwunsch allen Mutigen - macht Ihr das um schnell Euer Limit zu erreichen ???
Nicht jede heimische Fischart ist ja in jedem Gewässer vertreten , ich habe mal 
überschlagen und bin in meinem näheren Umfeld auf keine zwanzig Arten 
gekommen . 
P.s. bei Streitfragen ist es nun X oder Y - es gibt auch Mischlinge bei den Weißfischen .


----------



## rustaweli (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wirklich Großartige an solch einem Outfit, ist ja die damit einhergehende absolute Ruhe beim Angeln.
> Niemand, aber wirklich Niemand, wird sich dir auf weniger als 50m nähern, oder dich gar anquatschen...


Da wette ich jeden erdenklichen Einsatz dagegen, vor allem bei der jüngeren Generation.  
Du wirst Dich eher nicht retten können. 
Die Jungs hier waren vor "kurzem" der absolute Insiderkult, in Film und Serie. Teilweise konntest Du Manchen nicht mehr zuhören im Verein beim Kopieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> Genau, vielleicht kann er sich bei Borat oder Helge Schneider noch ne passende Sonnenbrille leihen...


und nicht zu vergessen , da gehören dann knallgelbe Gummistiefel dazu,
Dann ist Minimax  definitiv außer Konkurenz


----------



## Henry (7. April 2021)

Jogginganzüge beim angeln? Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, in denen ich unsere hiesigen Carphunter angehimmelt habe. Da lag ein Drilling Sportex FBC samt SS3000 auf dem mit Delkims bestückten Cygnet Pod. Aber spätestens als dann so ein Jogginghosenheini aus seinem Fox Easy Dome gekrochen kam, war's vorbei damit.  Konnte das nie verstehen.

Ein laues Lüftchen weht, die Angler am Forellenhof lauschen dem Ruf der Drossel, hier und da springt eine Forelle... Diese Ruhe wird jäh unterbrochen durch das Geknatter einer 2 Takt Mofa, die sich lautstark durch den Nebel schiebt. Der Fahrtwind bläht den grün/lila Jogginganzug aus Ballonseide auf, die Vokuhila weht dem Fahrer um die Ohren, kleine Tautropfen sammeln sich im Oberlippenbart und ans Gefährt gebunden klappert die MKIV und die Mitchell 300 schlägt trommelnd gegen das mit PUR-Aufklebern verzierte Schutzblech. Ein Raunen geht durch die Reihen der Petrijünger. "Er ist wieder da..."


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da wette ich jeden erdenklichen Einsatz dagegen, vor allem bei der jüngeren Generation.
> Du wirst Dich eher nicht retten können.
> Die Jungs hier waren vor "kurzem" der absolute Insiderkult, in Film und Serie. Teilweise konntest Du Manchen nicht mehr zuhören im Verein beim Kopieren.


Ich liebe die new Kids!


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Ein laues Lüftchen weht, die Angler am Forellenhof lauschen dem Ruf der Drossel, hier und da springt eine Forelle... Diese Ruhe wird jäh unterbrochen durch das Geknatter einer 2 Takt Mofa, die sich lautstark durch den Nebel schiebt. Der Fahrtwind bläht den grün/lila Jogginganzug aus Ballonseide auf, die Vokuhila weht dem Fahrer um die Ohren, kleine Tautropfen sammeln sich im Oberlippenbart und ans Gefährt gebunden *klappert die MKIV und die Mitchell 300 schlägt trommelnd gegen das mit PUR-Aufklebern verzierte Schutzblech. *Ein Raunen geht durch die Reihen der Petrijünger. "Er ist wieder da..."


Ein herrliches Bild, das würde aber durch die Combo verdorben werden. Stilecht wäre was Teleskopisches aus Glas mit Tenniskleberband,
Und dazu irgendein scharfer Heckbremsplastikbomber.


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meine 7 Arten schon zusammen.


plus Schleie


----------



## Jason (7. April 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> plus Schleie


Ja klar. Ich bin ja bei dir zum Schleien angeln eingeladen. Hoffentlich finde ich Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein herrliches Bild, das würde aber durch die Combo verdorben werden. Stilecht wäre was Teleskopisches aus Glas mit Tenniskleberband,
> Und dazu irgendein scharfer Heckbremsplastikbomber.


...und eine lauwarme Portion Pommes Schranke im Angelrucksack.


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, 

Der Erste *OCC-Gazetteer* ist raus, und damit haben wir nun alle eine Überblickstabelle über Spezies und Fänger
der ersten Woche:

hier könnt ihr Teilnehmer und Fänge im Detail betrachten.
Wir sind noch ganz am Anfang mit 19 aktiven Teilnehmern und 19 gemeldeten Fischarten, also lässt sich nicht so viel
sagen. Immerhin dominiert die Plötze bei den gefangenen Spezies, wen wunderts, interessant ist das frühe hohe Aufkommen
des Kaulbarschs, und die moderate Grundelmeldungsfrequenz.
Hinsichtlich der Teilnehmer sind die beiden Sptizenreiter mit jeweils 9 Spezies Jesco Peschutter und Luis2811 interessant.
Bei gleicher gemeldeter Speziesanzahl, sind sie doch grundverschieden: Ersterer beangelt Süß- und Salzwasser mit entsprechendem
Artenpotential, und verwendet eine moderne Combo. Letzterer ist in den Artenarmen Gewässern des Alpenvorlands unterwegs,
und zwar mit Splitcane und 50er Statio.
Dies zeigt eigentlich das es noch zu früh für Sportreporter-Aussagen ist, denn lediglich ein Drittel der Teilnehmer hat Fangmeldungen
abgegeben, aber wen hätte das je abgehalten?

Hier gehts zu den Daten:








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax 

EDIT: Zum Anfang hier auch nochmal die Tabelle. Wems zu klein ist bitte PDF im Fangmeldungsthrad nutzen.


----------



## Mooskugel (8. April 2021)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr auf Alpenvorland kommt, aber der Luis2811 wohnt hier bei mir im schönen Münsterland.


----------



## KadeTTHH (8. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr auf Alpenvorland kommt, aber der Luis2811 wohnt hier bei mir im schönen Münsterland.


Liegt doch vor den Alpen.


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr auf Alpenvorland kommt, aber der Luis2811 wohnt hier bei mir im schönen Münsterland.


Bachforelle, Stichling, Hasel und Kaulbarsch, gibt es bei euch Tagesscheine?


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Mooskugel , gerade im Radio gehört, ihr habt ein 18t Gülle Problem, dann warte ich mal mit dem Tagesschein. hoffen wir mal das es keine Probleme geben wird


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Liegt doch vor den Alpen.



Kommt drauf an auf welcher Seite man steht.


----------



## Mooskugel (8. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Mooskugel , gerade im Radio gehört, ihr habt ein 18t Gülle Problem, dann warte ich mal mit dem Tagesschein. hoffen wir mal das es keine Probleme geben wird


Kein Problem, das ist weit von jedem fließenden Gewässer entfernt und dann ist ja noch eine große Menge in den Keller des Wohnhauses gelaufen


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> ist ja noch eine große Menge in den Keller des Wohnhauses gelaufen


kann er sich jetzt selbstständig machen und Bäuerliche Fangopackungen und Schlammbäder anbieten


----------



## Henry (8. April 2021)

Dass der Luis2811 hier mit der Gespliessten so vorlegt feiere ich gerade enorm. Weiter so!   Ich wäre froh wenn ich am Ende wenigstens die Hälfte der bereits gefangenen Arten erbeuten konnte.  

Dem Angstgegner Grundel widme ich dann erst ganz zum Schluss meine volle Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr auf Alpenvorland kommt, aber der Luis2811 wohnt hier bei mir im schönen Münsterland.





Thomas. schrieb:


> Bachforelle, Stichling, Hasel und Kaulbarsch, gibt es bei euch Tagesscheine?


Ja, das war mein Fehler, aufgrund der Fänge und irgendwie auch wegen Luis2811 schöner Combo habe ich Euch in der Forellenregion verortet, und solche Gewässer sind ja in Süddeutschland häufiger. Den sandgeprägten Tielflandbach/Fluss hatte ich ganz übersehen.
Ich entschuldige mich für den Fehler- aber Du und Deine Jungs bleibt in meinem Herzen dennoch die Mooskugel-Buam,
Euer
in Münster geborener
Minimax


----------



## Mooskugel (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mooskugel-Buam,


Der ist gut


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2021)

Einige OCC-Teilnehmer trafen sich gestern zufällig am Tiessenkai in Kiel zum Heringsangeln. Was sie gefangen haben, lest Ihr in diesem kleinen Bericht:









						Angeln auf Hering in Kiel am Tiessenkai
					

Der Tiessenkai in Kiel ist ein Hotspot zum Angeln auf Hering. Mit Paternoster und fünf Haken wollen Boardies in Holtenau Heringe in der Kieler Förde fangen.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Ich hatte ja die OC- Angel von Jan
die hat sich iwie aufgeladen( die Rolle) bei dem Wetter und verpasste Jesco so eine Stromschlag das er uns bald umgefallen wäre.

Die Rolle klingelte wie son alter Wecker noch nach 1min.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja die OC- Angel von Jan
> die hat sich iwie aufgeladen( die Rolle) bei dem Wetter und verpasste Jesco so eine Stromschlag das er uns bald umgefallen wäre.
> 
> Die Rolle klingelte wie son alter Wecker noch nach 1min.



Stimmt, den mehrfachen Stromschlag hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt. Danach habe ich diese Angelrute nicht mehr angefasst. Die war bestimmt verhext


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja die OC- Angel von Jan
> die hat sich iwie aufgeladen(



Mit Mana.
Das bringt Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

Toller Bericht Jesco!

Ihr hatte anscheinend viel Spaß.


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja die OC- Angel von Jan
> die hat sich iwie aufgeladen( die Rolle) bei dem Wetter und verpasste Jesco so eine Stromschlag das er uns bald umgefallen wäre.
> 
> Die Rolle klingelte wie son alter Wecker noch nach 1min.





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Stimmt, den mehrfachen Stromschlag hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt. Danach habe ich diese Angelrute nicht mehr angefasst. Die war bestimmt verhext


Jahrelang wurde ich im Ükel für meine Theorie verspottet, das Angelruten unter bestimmten Bedingungen mythische Energien, Mana, Hau, Force etc.ansammeln können, die dem Träger zu grossen Fängen verhelfen können. Ihr habt nun den Beweis geliefert. Schätze, wenn Elmsfeuer über den Blank tanzen ist die Rute fit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Jesco!
> 
> Ihr hatte anscheinend viel Spaß.


und Aua.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Jesco!
> 
> Ihr hatte anscheinend viel Spaß.


Dankeschön. Spaß hatten wir auf jeden Fall


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Stimmt, den mehrfachen Stromschlag hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt. Danach habe ich diese Angelrute nicht mehr angefasst. Die war bestimmt verhext


Ein Elmsfeuer (Sankt-Elm*s-*Feuer, Eliasfeuer) ist* eine seltene, durch elektrische Ladungen hervorgerufene Lichterscheinung (Elektrometeore).* Es ist nach dem heiliggesprochenen Bischof Erasmus von Antiochia (ca. 240–303, italienisch Elmo) benannt, den Seeleute früherer Zeiten anriefen, wenn sie durch einen Sturm in Not gerieten.

das war ich------bin doch ein Matrose


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Elmsfeuer (Sankt-Elm*s-*Feuer, Eliasfeuer) ist* eine seltene, durch elektrische Ladungen hervorgerufene Lichterscheinung (Elektrometeore).* Es ist nach dem heiliggesprochenen Bischof Erasmus von Antiochia (ca. 240–303, italienisch Elmo) benannt, den Seeleute früherer Zeiten anriefen, wenn sie durch einen Sturm in Not gerieten.
> 
> das war ich------bin doch ein Matrose


Bischof Nobbi1962


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bischof Nobbi1962


Nein--das war doch mit die Seeleute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Mini wird noch schreiben----er nimmt die Sache wirklich --ernst


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

heiliger nobbi von der Alsterquelle

Wir verehren Dich


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

ein Schneedöbel, sicher hart erkämpft.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> heiliger nobbi von der Alsterquelle
> 
> Wir verehren Dich


Nein Nein, das war ich --hab das Elmsfeuer angerufen.
( den Seeleute früherer Zeiten anriefen, wenn sie durch einen Sturm in Not gerieten.)


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich --hab das Elmsfeuer angerufen.


wir verehren Dich euer Exilenz 
bitte tuet uns den Gefallen und leset eine Messe


----------



## Forelle74 (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch
Der Döbel ging eigentlich recht schnell auf Maden.
Unter 40 sind reichlich in dem Fluss.
40-50 muss man sich schon erarbeiten.
50+ sind sehr listig und schwer zu fangen.
PS. Kommentare bitte hier her.


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ein Schneedöbel, sicher hart erkämpft.


Erneut und wiederum:
Bitte nicht in den Fangmeldungsthread posten. Dieser ist ausschließlich den Fangmeldungen vorbehalten, ihr erschwert uns sonst die Auszählung, und macht den Mods zusätzliche Arbeit.

Das steht am Anfang des Threads:


Minimax schrieb:


> Dieser Thread dient ausschließlich der Fischartenzählung. Bitte haltet Eure Postings kurz. Habt bitte außerdem Verständnis dafür, das um den Überblick zu behalten und die Auswertung zu ermöglichen, sämtliche anderen Postings gelöscht oder in den allgemeinen OCC Thread verschoben werden müssen. Dort ist auch der Ort für spannende und lustige Fanggeschichten, schöne Gewässerbilder, Petriwünsche, Fragen und Diskussionen zu den Fängen. Gerne können diese auch dort nocheinmal gezeigt werden.
> 
> Euer OCC-Team
> 
> ...


Dannckää!!



Und er ist weg.


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> in Münster geborener
> Minimax


ah ein Münsterländer, dann kannst du ja auch mit dem Sch... äh der Rute wedeln   Fliegenfischer also.


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ah ein Münsterländer, dann kannst du ja auch mit dem Sch... äh der Rute wedeln   Fliegenfischer also.


Ich bin froh, wenn die Fliege irgendwo im 180grad Sektor vor mir und eine Rutenlänge entfernt landet. Aber ich kann ganz passabel Trockenfliegen  wickeln. Dieses Jahr will ichs mal wieder versuchen, aber zunächst muss ich einen Rotpunktd.. eine Bachforelle mit der OCC Combo erhaschen.
Es ist halt alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und er ist weg.


Liebe @Mods , Professor Tinca Hecht100+ Tikey0815 Dorschbremse 
Vielen Dank das ihr ein Auge drauf habt, ich weiss, ist n zusätzlicher Aufwand auch für Euch. Bestimmt wird es bald besser werden, ist es ja auch schon.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. April 2021)

No Problem, wir halten den Thread schon sauber.


----------



## Jason (8. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> No Problem, wir halten den Thread schon sauber.




Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. April 2021)

Meistens sind die Kollegen schneller.... Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2021)

@ mini max 
ne bachforelle mit etwas anderem als mit fliege oder streamer auf die schuppen legen ist unter jeder
anglerwürde - wenn du das auch so siehst - wünsch ich dir viel petri heil
mit deiner combo


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> Der Döbel ging eigentlich recht schnell auf Maden.
> Unter 40 sind reichlich in dem Fluss.
> 40-50 muss man sich schon erarbeiten.
> ...



Aber ne knapp 80er Ükel ist auch aller Ehren wert 
Petri zu den Schneefischen


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erneut und wiederum:
> Bitte nicht in den Fangmeldungsthread posten. Dieser ist ausschließlich den Fangmeldungen vorbehalten, ihr erschwert uns sonst die Auszählung, und macht den Mods zusätzliche Arbeit.
> 
> Das steht am Anfang des Threads:
> ...


mea culpa


----------



## Minimax (9. April 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ mini max
> ne bachforelle mit etwas anderem als mit fliege oder streamer auf die schuppen legen ist unter jeder
> anglerwürde - wenn du das auch so siehst - wünsch ich dir viel petri heil
> mit deiner combo


So würde ichs nicht ausdrücken. Neben dem angeln mit der Flugschnur gibts ja auch die bunte Welt des leichten Spinnfischens, oder andere ehrwürdige Methoden, z.B. das Peche au toc in Fronkreisch. 
An unseren Salmostrecken angele ich eigentlich nur mit der Fliege, ist ne schöne Abwechslung, auch wenn dort Abschnittsweise die Spinnangel erlaubt ist. Aber das kann ich ja auch an jedem anderen Gewässer tun.  An freien Gewässern und auf andere Arten angele ich so gut wie nie mit der Fliege, mein Angelkumpel hingegen macht das häufig auf ganz unterschiedliche Spezies aber ne Salmokarte hat er noch nie gelöst.
Mit meiner Mefoblank/Statio Combo werde ich an den entsprechenden Salmostrecken auf die Spinnangelei setzen müssen, bis die erste Forelle gelandet ist. Das dürfte auch klappen, denn hier werden die Bäche kurz vor Schonzeitende reichlich mit fangfähigen, arglosen FIschen besetzt. Da bin ich jetzt schon genervt, denn jedes Jahr zum Ende der Schonzeit spielen sich dann natürlich entsetzliche Szenen ab. Herrje, da sind dann wieder die Superangler, die alle drei Fische zum Kofferaum mit der Kühlbox huschen und 5 Minuten später wieder am Wasser stehen. Das Geld für die Salmokarte muss ja wieder reingeangelt werden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. April 2021)

Servus, Kleinangelprofi möchte gerne einen Graskarpfen zur OCC beitragen. Wir hatten ab und zu mal Graskarpfen als Beifang auf DosenMais aber noch nie gezielt darauf geangelt. Ich habe hier gelesen mann könnte es mit grünen Spargelspitzen probieren? Gekocht oder roh? Am Haar?
Welches Futter könnte man verwenden? Hat jemand Tipps? Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> die alle drei Fische zum Kofferaum mit der Kühlbox huschen und 5 Minuten später wieder am Wasser stehen



Das wäre einer der wenigen Gründe für mich mal nene Fischereiaufseher anzurufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Servus, Kleinangelprofi möchte gerne einen Graskarpfen zur OCC beitragen. Wir hatten ab und zu mal Graskarpfen als Beifang auf DosenMais aber noch nie gezielt darauf geangelt. Ich habe hier gelesen mann könnte es mit grünen Spargelspitzen probieren? Gekocht oder roh? Am Haar?
> Welches Futter könnte man verwenden? Hat jemand Tipps? Danke.



Maiskette an Selbsthakmontage auf Grund ist ein sicherer Weg.


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Maiskette an Selbsthakmontage auf Grund ist ein sicherer Weg.


Futter? Futterkorb?


----------



## Henry (9. April 2021)

Jupp. Mais geht immer. Am besten Hartmais. Bissle kochen das Zeugs mit Zucker und denn im geschlossenen Eimer gären lassen bis er "gut riecht". 

Ein kleiner Futter-Teppich zum füttern und darauf einfach die Mais-Kette ablegen.


----------



## Minimax (9. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wäre einer der wenigen Gründe für mich mal nene Fischereiaufseher anzurufen.


Ich habe das schon gemacht- nicht direkt aus der Situation heraus, aber einige Tage später beim Verband angerufen und das Verhalten geschildert. Der Herr am Telefon sagte das Problem ist bekannt, und kündigte verstärkte Kontrollen für den entsprechenden Abschnitt an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Futter? Futterkorb?




Nee.
So wie Henry  schon schreibt.

Dabei geht auch gern mal n richtiger Karpfen ran.

Der Quatsch mit dem Spargel wird ja immer wieder mal irgendwo durch die Foren getratscht aber ich kenne niemanden der das wirklich mal probiert hat.
Warum auch? Mais ist zuverlässig und es gibt lohnenswerte Beifänge.

Den Spargel besser, zu einem guten Stück Fleisch, selbst essen.


----------



## Henry (9. April 2021)

Morgen werde ich mal gucken, ob ich überhaupt noch ne Pose antüddeln kann.  Habs endlich mal zum Dealer geschafft und Haken eingekauft. Nu kann's gemächlich los gehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

wasn los?
niemand unterwegs?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

wenn ich schon selbst nicht kann, will ich wenigstens unterhalten werden


----------



## Forelle74 (10. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Servus, Kleinangelprofi möchte gerne einen Graskarpfen zur OCC beitragen. Wir hatten ab und zu mal Graskarpfen als Beifang auf DosenMais aber noch nie gezielt darauf geangelt. Ich habe hier gelesen mann könnte es mit grünen Spargelspitzen probieren? Gekocht oder roh? Am Haar?
> Welches Futter könnte man verwenden? Hat jemand Tipps? Danke.


Graskarpfen sind ne ganz eigene Spezies.
Bei uns werden Sie ganz klassisch mit Schwimmsemmel gefangen. 
Einer der besten Köder dafür. 
Öfter auch als Baifang beim Karpfen Angeln auf Grund. 
Erdbeerboilie funktioniert bei unserem Gewässer recht gut.

Manchmal fischt man ewig gezielt drauf und fängt keinen. 
Und wenn man unbedarft rangeht hat man plötzlich wieder einen dran .
Ich hab die letzten zwei mit Mais erwischt. 
Einfach eine kleine Kette an der Pose auf Grund. 
Anfutter waren Käse Pellets. 
Frische Schilfhalme zusammen geknotet hab ich auch schon gehört. 
Mit Spargel hat bei uns noch keiner gefischt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Frische Schilfhalme zusammen geknotet hab ich auch schon gehört.


ja ja, hören tut man viel, nur sehen tut man wenig.

Graser gehören zu den wenigen Fischen hierzulande, die ich noch nie gefangen habe.
Sie kommen in meinem Hausgewässer aber auch nicht vor


----------



## Henry (10. April 2021)

Um vier klingelte der Wecker. Um sechs bin ich aufgestanden.  Habe mir den Allerwertesten abgefroren und stand kniehoch in Gänsemist. Fische gab's aber keine. Und bei dem Gezeter aufm Teich hat man zu allem Überfluss nicht mal ein Auge zu bekommen. Dabei ist der Stuhl doch eigentlich so gemütlich. 

Hatte tatsächlich einen Kampf mit meinen Posen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man so was verlernt oder? Totale Katastrophe. Als Spinner, ähm Spinnangler muss man sich echt überwinden nicht ständig das ganze Gerödel einzukurbeln und auszuwerfen. Ne Rolle still halten fühlt sich einfach nicht richtig an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Habe mir den Allerwertesten abgefroren und stand kniehoch in Gänsemist. Fische gab's aber keine.


oh leck, der Mist war sicher schon sehr alt, sonst wärmt er.
Aber mal ehrlich, warum suchst Du im Gänsemist nach Fischen?
Also ich würde mir da ganz andere Stellen suchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh leck, der Mist war sicher schon sehr alt, sonst wärmt er.


na ja, wenn er nur bis zu den Kien drinn stand, kann er ja den Allerwertesten schlecht wärmen.


----------



## Henry (10. April 2021)

Ne. Ne. War noch schön frisch


----------



## Finke20 (10. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wasn los?
> niemand unterwegs?



Doch ich und es gab sogar wieder eine neue Fischart für mich, eine Schwarzmundgrundel und das ich diese vor Barsch, Kaulbarsch und Ukelei fange hätte ich auch nicht gedacht .







Weiterhin hatte ich noch 20 Plötzen bei schönstem Frühlingswetter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2021)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es die Grundeln bei dir auch schon gibt.
Sind die häufig?


----------



## Finke20 (10. April 2021)

Ja leider, ich habe die jetzt seit so 2 Jahren immer wieder gefangen.


----------



## Minimax (10. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein, dass man so was verlernt oder?


Das war ja einer der Gedanken unseres lieben Andals, das wir uns auch mal aus unserer anglerischen Komfortzone heraustrauen müssen für die OCC. Ich habe da auch schon düstere Vorahnungen und sehe endlose Probleme.
Tscha, jeder hat nur eine Angel, die garantiert nicht perfekt in allen Belangen sein kann, um uns ganz fremde FIsche zu erwischen, und dazu müssen wir auf Methoden zurückgreifen, die wir fast vergessen oder nie so verfolgt haben.
Ich glaube, in der OCC sind wir gewissermassen nun alle wieder Anfänger.


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch schon düstere Vorahnungen und sehe endlose Probleme.
> Tscha, jeder hat nur eine Angel, die garantiert nicht perfekt in allen Belangen sein kann, um uns ganz fremde FIsche zu erwischen, und dazu müssen wir auf Methoden zurückgreifen, die wir fast vergessen oder nie so verfolgt haben.


ich habe mir jetzt mal die Teilnehmer Combo Liste und die OCC-Gazetteer ausgedruckt und ich glaube nicht das da Probleme zu erwarten sind was das fischen angeht, auf Grund geht zumindest im Süßwasser fast alles an Fisch zu fangen (Salz keine Ahnung von). Bis auf 2-3 ausnahmen sind die meisten Combos irgend welche Grund oder Spinruten und die wurden wahrscheinlich alle so ausgewählt für die Art von Fisch der vor der Haustüre zu erwarten ist.

Spannend finde ich wer was wo fängt und mit welchem Combo.
ich habe ja so meine persönliche Favoritenliest(ohne FoPo und Ausland) für Süßwasser im Kopf, und obwohl einige von denen noch nicht los waren, kommt jetzt einer dazu den ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte sich aber nach nur 10 Tagen OCC zu meinen TOP Favorit gefischt hat(habe 100€ gewettet für einen Platz unter den ersten 3 beim Süßwasser gegen mich selber   ).
Keine Überraschung hingegen ist mein Favorit für den gesamt Sieg"(gibt kein Sieger) bei Süß und Salzwasser.
Es ist Spannend und wird noch spannender.


----------



## Henry (11. April 2021)

Komfortzone  Ja so sehe ich das auch. Eins kann ich zumindest nach den ersten paar Stunden schon sagen (und ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz darauf es selbst herausgefunden zu haben): eine 0.25mm Mono verträgt sich nicht mit einer 2g Pose.


----------



## zokker (11. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Schwarzmundgrundel



Erst mal Petri allen Fängern  . Toll was ihr so raus holt und schöne Bilder die ihr macht.

Sag mal Finke ... die ist doch wohl nicht aus der Peene???


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ch habe ja so meine persönliche Favoritenliest(ohne FoPo und Ausland) für Süßwasser


Ich schätze mal das wird der größte Teil der Teilnehmer sein. Da wird sich das Potenzial ziemlich schnell erschöpft haben so bei 13-15 Arten. In dem Bereich werden alle landen (Schätzung).Was darüber hinausgeht sind dann schon eher Ausnahme Fänge. Da kann der Kaulbarsch oder der Stichling am Ende ausschlaggebend sein.
Meeresangelei lass ich jetzt mal außen vor. Für mich außer Konkurrenz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Meeresangelei lass ich jetzt mal außen vor. Für mich außer Konkurrenz.



Die Geschichte mit den Sichtfenstern und individuellen Wertungsfenster hatten wir schon mal, weit am Anfang.
Ich habe geschrieben und festgestellt, dass es quasi unendlich viele immer neue Deutelungen geben kann und geben wird.
Andal hat hier den universalen Grenzen-freien Fischfang ausgelobt und gesetzt.
Daran wollten und wollen wir  uns halten.
Klar, dass das damit anders ist ggü. vorher gesetzten deutlichen Sparten.

Wie ich schon vor kurzem wieder schrieb:
Auswerten kann man vieles - hinterher - wenn das Datenmaterial erfasst ist:
Raubfische, Friedfische, Kleinfische, Zierfische, Süßwasser, Salzwasser, Brandungszone, Bootsangeln, Kutterangeln, Hochseeangeln, Mittelmeer, Atlantik, Pazifik, Indik, Polar Süd, Polar Nord, Europa, Asien, Orient, Afrika, Australien, Afrikanische Binnenarten und noch viele viele mehr.
Und eben ganz einfach summarisch Anglermensch, mit den meisten erwischt und festgehalten und hier eingestellt, Gesamtsieger nach aktueller Einfachregel.
Man kann auch Spartensieger küren, wenn man will, etc. etc.

Wenn ich dazu die Zeit hätte (bald denn mal), würde ich gerne ein paar tausend der zigtausend Arten fangen! 

Die Tabellenkalkulationen können i.d.R. inzwischen glücklicherweise mehr als 65000 Zeilen und Spalten! 
Aber so wird es eher zuerst an der Zeit und den effektiven Angeltagen klemmen, und ähnlich könnte es vielen so gehen.
Besonders dieses Jahr für mich mit neuer Lebensdurchstartphase.

Alleine für die pure Punktezählung - also Fischwertung - gibt es Möglichkeiten und Fragen über Fragen:
Sind die in DE alleine 3x Salmo trutta ein Zählpunkt, oder zählen sie einzeln, wenn optisch in klein auch noch kaum zu unterscheiden.
Dann gibt es auf der Südhalbkugel deutlich veränderte Abstammungen, die südliche Meerforelle, 4. Salmo trutta. Sonderformen wie Kümmerforelle in den Alpen seit frühen Kaisern, 5. Salmo trutta.
Die Refo hier ist bekannt, im Westen des Amerikaischen Kontinents gibt es noch weit mehr, die ich nach Foto nicht alle unterscheiden könnte.
Wie ist das gleichfalls bei den Saiblingen, eingeschleppten und Kreuzungen, mit denen kenne ich mich z.B. mangels gehandhabten Objekten nicht aus.
Wie ist es bei den Esoxen und auch Hybriden, ist ein Tigermusky eine eigene Art?
Es gibt weltweit ein paar mehr Esoxiden, die bei  mir persönlich ganz oben auf einer World-Wide-Fish-Challenge Fangtour stehen, als kapitale natürlich .
Die "hundert" Hybriden der Weißfische durch Rudelbums werden hier aufschlagen.
Karpfen war schon gesagt, dass Schuppen Nackt Zeilen und Spiegelkarpfen eins sind.
Der Zander ist was anderes als der Wolgazander?
usw. usw.

Also gemach mit stürmischen Rössern, erstmal will geangelt und gefangen und dokumentiert sein.
Und es ist der erste Durchlauf dieser Art, verbessern kann man für die Zukunft immer noch wieder.


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit den Sichtfenstern und individuellen Wertungsfenster hatten wir schon mal, weit am Anfang.
> Ich habe geschrieben und festgestellt, dass es quasi unendlich viele immer neue Deutelungen geben kann und geben wird.
> Andal hat hier den universalen Grenzen-freien Fischfang ausgelobt und gesetzt.
> Daran wollten und wollen wir  uns halten.
> ...


Boh ey. Was für ein langer Text. Na, dann mach ich mich mal dran. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Da kann der Kaulbarsch oder der Stichling am Ende ausschlaggebend sein.


Bingo, hinzu kommt noch Gründling Karausche Giebel und mein Favorit hat schon 3 davon, und außerdem hat er auch noch das wahrscheinlich älteste und zugleich schönste Combo im Feld, Name nenne ich aber nicht


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die "hundert" Hybriden der Weißfische durch Rudelbums werden hier aufschlagen.


  Da kocht das Wasser...


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bingo, hinzu kommt noch Gründling Karausche Giebel und mein Favorit hat schon 3 davon, und hat er auch noch das wahrscheinlich älteste und zugleich schönste Combo im Feld, Name nenne ich aber nicht


Und Ükelei, den Süßwasserhering kannte ich gar nicht.


----------



## Finke20 (11. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Sag mal Finke ... die ist doch wohl nicht aus der Peene???



Moin zokker, doch leider ja .


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

#Artenvielfalt. Ganz genau, Basis bleiben die Meldungen. Schaun mer mal, dann sehen mer scho. Und natürlich hat das OCC-Team schon für den einen oder anderen Fall, Wenn's soweit ist nen Plan in der Schublade.
#Komfortzone. Ich als Privat-Minimax hatte mir für heute schon einen Plan zurechtgelegt, spezifische Gewässer für besondere Arten aufzusuchen. Jetzt bin ich aber doch zu faul, und irgendwie hab ich doch Lust, meinen üblichen Stiefel durchzuziehen. Da wird nix neues für meinen Artenzähler rumkommen. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht haucht die Dame Glück mir doch ein Küsschen zu.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Komfortzone  Ja so sehe ich das auch. Eins kann ich zumindest nach den ersten paar Stunden schon sagen (und ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz darauf es selbst herausgefunden zu haben): eine 0.25mm Mono verträgt sich nicht mit einer 2g Pose.


Hallo
Da hat jeder so sein Ding.
Das ist ja auch ein bisschen das besondere daran.
Ich hab zb. für mich herausgefunden das eine 0,25er  Mono und eine 0.75g Pose  perfekt harmonieren.

Ich bin der Meinung das es aber eher an der Gesamtkombi liegt.
Hat man ne zu harte kurze Rute und ne Kräuslige Schnur,wird das nix mit weiten Würfen.
Hab extra ne neue rauf.
Wenn die Schnüre leicht rauh werden mit der Zeit kommt der Mist einfach runter. 
Entweder teilweise oder ganz.

Ich hab jetzt auf meiner Rolle ne 0,25er+ 0,20 und 0,18 er auf den E-Spulen.
Mit Vorfächern von 0,20-0,08 dürfte ich da schon für so sämtliche Situationen gewappnet sein.

Hab auch festgestellt das man die 4m Bolo gut in 3m Fischen kann.
Sonst hätte es unter der Brücke nicht mit der Ukelei geklappt. 

Ich glaub das ichs wieder übertreibe.
Egal jeder hat so seinen Spleen  .

Allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Glück bei der Artenerhebung.
Grüße Forelle74


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Hahaha, Zielfisch


----------



## Skott (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 371161


PETRI Minimax ...- und dolles Foto, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, Zielfisch
> Anhang anzeigen 371161


Hahaha, zählt nicht Rolle ist nicht zusehen


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hahaha, zählt nicht Rolle ist nicht zusehen


Die tolle Pose gleicht das wieder aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

so lecker können Ukelei aussehen und auch schmecken


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Die tolle Pose gleicht das wieder aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Pose ist aber wirklich schön


Andal schrieb:


> *Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:*
> 
> Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021
> 
> ...


das tut mir jetzt leid, aber regeln sind regeln, und das ist auch die einzige Regel neben der Combo die es gibt, ich bin ja auch nicht Päpstlicher als der Papst, da sind schon einige Bilder bei wo man nur ahnen kann welche Rute oder Rolle im spiel ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2021)

Da Minimax wohl angeln ist, und hier heute viele angeln werden und auch viele Fische gezeigt werden werden, ich auch gleich ans Wasser fahre,
erinnere ich jetzt mal an das was er mir schrieb, was ich auch gestern falsch gemacht habe:

** In Zukunft bitte KEINEN Zusatztext

* Sondern nur die Spezies in die erste Zeile  (und, wenn möglich )

* Ein separates Post pro Spezies und Fangmeldung*


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Pose ist aber wirklich schön
> 
> das tut mir jetzt leid, aber regeln sind regeln, und das ist auch die einzige Regel neben der Combo die es gibt, ich bin ja auch nicht Päpstlicher als der Papst, da sind schon einige Bilder bei wo man nur ahnen kann welche Rute oder Rolle im spiel ist.


Da hat Thomas recht. Mir persönlich reicht ein Fitzelchen Rute und Rolle , und besonders scharf muss es auch nicht sein, soll ja auch schnell gehen. Aber, es stimmt schon, Regeln sind Regeln, die Combo muss ins Bild. Und fair ist fair. Daher also:


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so lecker können Ukelei aussehen und auch schmecken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371167


Oh, die kenn ich aus Rumänien, die gibts da in Restaurants als "Oblitei" , mit Sos Mujdej, einer dünnen würzigen Knoblauchsauce. Ein Gedicht!


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. April 2021)

Petri allen Fängern.
Waren heut unterwegs aber voll abgeschneidert. Herrlicher Angeltag heute, 20Grad, Sonne und Wölkchen


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da hat Thomas recht. Mir persönlich reicht ein Fitzelchen Rute und Rolle , und besonders scharf muss es auch nicht sein, soll ja auch schnell gehen. Aber, es stimmt schon, Regeln sind Regeln, die Combo muss ins Bild. Und fair ist fair. Daher also:
> Anhang anzeigen 371178


ich verneige mich und ziehe den Hut  keinen gefunden der den Hut zieht, deshalb Prost und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der OCC


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Wir haben ja im Juli 7 Übernachtungen auf Rügen gebucht. Ob wir die Reise antreten dürfen, das ist mal dahin gestellt. Meine Combo nehme ich natürlich mit und wenn ich mit meiner Splitcane am Wasser stehe, werde ich garantiert von anderen Anglern mit großen Augen angestarrt. Die wissen schließlich nicht, dass ich auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene am arbeiten bin. 
Vielleicht gibt es einen Hering oder Horni. 
Und gut abspülen muss ich das alte Schätzchen. Sonst gibt es ein böses Erwachen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich verneige mich und ziehe den Hut  keinen gefunden der den Hut zieht, deshalb Prost und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der OCC


Dankeschön, aber ist doch Logo.
Bloss gut, das ich für die ganzen lästigen Beifänge nicht die Combo extra platzieren muss


----------



## Thomas. (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber ist doch Logo.
> Bloss gut, das ich für die ganzen lästigen Beifänge nicht die Combo extra platzieren muss
> Anhang anzeigen 371186


der sieht sehr sportlich aus, Petri


----------



## Mooskugel (11. April 2021)

Ein Petri an alle Fänger.
Wir waren heute auch wieder am kleinen Fluss unterwegs. Erhöhter Wasserstand und kaffeebraunes Wasser haben es nicht einfach gemacht, zudem war es ar...kalt und windig.
Voll abgeschneidert haben wir.


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> zudem war es ar...kalt und windig.
> Voll abgeschneidert haben wir.


Deshalb bleib ich mit meinem Hintern zu Hause und geh den schönen Dingen des Lebens nach. Aber Respekt an euch. Ihr habt es probiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir haben ja im Juli 7 Übernachtungen auf Rügen gebucht.





Jason schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen Hering oder Horni.



Also Jason ich möchte dir jetzt nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber die beiden wirst du da nicht mehr fangen können.
Hering ist zur Zeit da und der Hornhecht kommt wenn der Raps blüht, also im Mai.
Wo seit ihr den auf Rügen?

Ach ja allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Minimax (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir haben ja im Juli 7 Übernachtungen auf Rügen gebucht. Ob wir die Reise antreten dürfen, das ist mal dahin gestellt. Meine Combo nehme ich natürlich mit und wenn ich mit meiner Splitcane am Wasser stehe, werde ich garantiert von anderen Anglern mit großen Augen angestarrt. Die wissen schließlich nicht, dass ich auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene am arbeiten bin.
> Vielleicht gibt es einen Hering oder Horni.
> Und gut abspülen muss ich das alte Schätzchen. Sonst gibt es ein böses Erwachen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit ner Splitcane und alter Rolle ins Salz gehen, finde ich mutig, aber Du achtest schon auf Deine Schätzchen. Ich hoffe, das es mit dem Urlaub klappt.


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr den auf Rügen?


In so einem Hotel. Geb dir morgen Bescheid. Muss erstmal in die Unterlagen schauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit ner Splitcane und alter Rolle ins Salz gehen, finde ich mutig, aber Du achtest schon auf Deine Schätzchen. Ich hoffe, das es mit dem Urlaub klappt.


Bisher noch alles mit Bedenken. Ich brauche nach dem angeln viel Süßwasser.... Sehr viel Süßwasser 

Gruß Jason


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bisher noch alles mit Bedenken. Ich brauche nach dem angeln viel Süßwasser.... Sehr viel Süßwasser
> 
> Gruß Jason


Einfach unter die Dusche stellen und abbrausen im Hotel, dann schön trocknen lassen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir haben ja im Juli 7 Übernachtungen auf Rügen gebucht. Ob wir die Reise antreten dürfen, das ist mal dahin gestellt. Meine Combo nehme ich natürlich mit und wenn ich mit meiner Splitcane am Wasser stehe, werde ich garantiert von anderen Anglern mit großen Augen angestarrt. Die wissen schließlich nicht, dass ich auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene am arbeiten bin.
> Vielleicht gibt es einen Hering oder Horni.
> Und gut abspülen muss ich das alte Schätzchen. Sonst gibt es ein böses Erwachen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Horni bekommste nicht mehr, aber Platte und Dorsch hast gute Chancen. Aal, Wittling, Mefo, Köhler, Makrele können auch mal anbeißen.
Hering hast du auf den beleuchteten Seebrücken am Abend ne Chance, einfach mit Paternoster im Lichtkegel der Laternen leicht pilken.
Seebrücken sind allgemein mein Favorit, im Hafen klappt es mitunter auch ganz gut, nur Hering meist nicht.


----------



## Jason (12. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr den auf Rügen?


Wir sind bei Sellin. Das Hotel heißt Cliff Hotel und direkt dahinter ist der Selliner See. Da angelt immer der Chefkoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Moringotho (12. April 2021)

sers,

dickes petri an alle occ fänger der letzten tage.

geht ja wieder, trotz miesem wetter, gut vorran bei einigen!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## KadeTTHH (12. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir sind bei Sellin. Das Hotel heißt Cliff Hotel und direkt dahinter ist der Selliner See. Da angelt immer der Chefkoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Na siehste, einfach ab Dämmerung auf die Seebrücke zum angeln, Paternoster und paar Wattis mit Brandungsvorfach und schon kann es losgehen.
Ein Lichtköder hilft auch die Heringe im Dunkeln anzulocken. 








						1pcs Lampe LED Tief fallen Unterwasser Eye Shape locken Squid Licht e0u6 b7o3 Fi o9p8  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 1pcs Lampe LED Tief fallen Unterwasser Eye Shape locken Squid Licht e0u6 b7o3 Fi o9p8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, die kenn ich aus Rumänien, die gibts da in Restaurants als "Oblitei" , mit Sos Mujdej, einer dünnen würzigen Knoblauchsauce. Ein Gedicht!


In Frankreich weit verbreitet.
An der Mosel macht man das hauptsächlich mit Rotaugen und wird im Trierer Raum als Moselfisch in der Gastro angeboten.
Leicht gesalzen, etwas Pfeffer und mehliert. ab in die Friteuse = fertig.
Einfach köstlich


----------



## KadeTTHH (12. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In Frankreich weit verbreitet.
> An der Mosel macht man das hauptsächlich mit Rotaugen und wird im Trierer Raum als Moselfisch in der Gastro angeboten.
> Leicht gesalzen, etwas Pfeffer und mehliert. ab in die Friteuse = fertig.
> Einfach köstlich


In Hamburg wird so der Stint verputzt.
Wenn man den welchen fängt.


----------



## rippi (12. April 2021)

Es ist wieder rippi-Zeit.

Ich hatte ja wenig Zeit, weshalb ich hier nichts vorstellen konnte, aber nun ist es soweit.  Ich präsentiere ein wahres Glanzstück der Rutenbaukunst, das ich vor 10 Jahren für unglaubliche 14€ erwerben konnte: Die Spro Boxxer Picker in der Länge 2.7 m und mit einen Wurfgewicht bis 40 g (wobei sich 120 g auch ganz passabel werfen lassen)
Ja es ist ein wahrer Allrounder unter den Fiberglasruten, die nachweislich die besten sind. Die Rute hat viele Vorteile, so erheitert sie das Ende jedes noch so schlechten Angeltags, durch ein wunderbar wohliges Ploppen beim auseinander ziehen der gummierten Steckverbindung. Auch erlaubt die Rute ein gewaltsames Schlagen, bspw. an Bäume, wenn ein Fisch ausgestiegen ist. TOP! (Auch kann man die Rute ohne Probleme fallen lassen und maßlos überdehnen.)
Der Rutengriff ist aus feinsten Schaum, der auch nach 10 Jahren noch nach Plastik, Billiganfüttermischung und Zimt duftet. 





Ohoho und die Rolle erst eine Okuma Epix, die ich erst kürzlich in einen vollgepackten Angelladen ganz hinten im Regal erbeuten konnte. Die Rolle muss irgendwann um 2000 veröffentlich sein und dementsprechend verstaubt war die Packung. Ich habe eine 0815 gelbe Geflechtschnur draufgehauen, weil die gerade rumlag. Es gibt auch eine zweite Spule, aber das ist nicht erlaubt oder?

Wie dem auch sei, war, in Rage versetzt, ob meiner geringen Zeit und den mannigfaltigen Meldungen bisher, noch kurz an der "Besatzstrecke" unterwegs und kann deshalb auch gleich einen Fang vermelden. 





Zu beachten ist auch der großartige Billigkescher, den ich in den Tiefen der Garage fand.

Erwartet größeres in den nächsten Tage.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es ist wieder rippi-Zeit.
> 
> Ich hatte ja wenig Zeit, weshalb ich hier nichts vorstellen konnte, aber nun ist es soweit.  Ich präsentiere ein wahres Glanzstück der Rutenbaukunst, das ich vor 10 Jahren für unglaubliche 14€ erwerben konnte: Die Spro Boxxer Picker in der Länge 2.7 m und mit einen Wurfgewicht bis 40 g (wobei sich 120 g auch ganz passabel werfen lassen)
> Ja es ist ein wahrer Allrounder unter den Fiberglasruten, die nachweislich die besten sind. Die Rute hat viele Vorteile, so erheitert sie das Ende jedes noch so schlechten Angeltags, durch ein wunderbar wohliges Ploppen beim auseinander ziehen der gummierten Steckverbindung. Auch erlaubt die Rute ein gewaltsames Schlagen, bspw. an Bäume, wenn ein Fisch ausgestiegen ist. TOP! (Auch kann man die Rute ohne Probleme fallen lassen und maßlos überdehnen.)
> ...


Hallo Lieber Rippi. 
Du darfst soviel Spulen verwenden wie du möchtest. 
Grüße OCC Team


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine zweite Spule, aber das ist nicht erlaubt oder?


Doch, ist es.. .


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es ist wieder rippi-Zeit.
> 
> Ich hatte ja wenig Zeit, weshalb ich hier nichts vorstellen konnte, aber nun ist es soweit.  Ich präsentiere ein wahres Glanzstück der Rutenbaukunst, das ich vor 10 Jahren für unglaubliche 14€ erwerben konnte: Die Spro Boxxer Picker in der Länge 2.7 m und mit einen Wurfgewicht bis 40 g (wobei sich 120 g auch ganz passabel werfen lassen)
> Ja es ist ein wahrer Allrounder unter den Fiberglasruten, die nachweislich die besten sind. Die Rute hat viele Vorteile, so erheitert sie das Ende jedes noch so schlechten Angeltags, durch ein wunderbar wohliges Ploppen beim auseinander ziehen der gummierten Steckverbindung. Auch erlaubt die Rute ein gewaltsames Schlagen, bspw. an Bäume, wenn ein Fisch ausgestiegen ist. TOP! (Auch kann man die Rute ohne Probleme fallen lassen und maßlos überdehnen.)
> ...


Im Namen der ganzen Sektion Salmo gratuliere ich Dir zu diesem prachtvollen Salmoniden!


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Es ist wieder rippi-Zeit.
> 
> Ich hatte ja wenig Zeit, weshalb ich hier nichts vorstellen konnte, aber nun ist es soweit.  Ich präsentiere ein wahres Glanzstück der Rutenbaukunst, das ich vor 10 Jahren für unglaubliche 14€ erwerben konnte: Die Spro Boxxer Picker in der Länge 2.7 m und mit einen Wurfgewicht bis 40 g (wobei sich 120 g auch ganz passabel werfen lassen)
> Ja es ist ein wahrer Allrounder unter den Fiberglasruten, die nachweislich die besten sind. Die Rute hat viele Vorteile, so erheitert sie das Ende jedes noch so schlechten Angeltags, durch ein wunderbar wohliges Ploppen beim auseinander ziehen der gummierten Steckverbindung. Auch erlaubt die Rute ein gewaltsames Schlagen, bspw. an Bäume, wenn ein Fisch ausgestiegen ist. TOP! (Auch kann man die Rute ohne Probleme fallen lassen und maßlos überdehnen.)
> ...


Lieber rippi 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der einzigartigen Combo, und Petri zum gemeldeten Fisch.
Du bist dabei, daher:
-Platzhalter  im Album ersetzt https://www.anglerboard.de/media/albums/occ-ueberblicksordner-combos.6740/
-Combospecs in der Comboübersicht ergänzt https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-combos.352557/post-5150954
-Fangmeldung in OCC-Tabelle eingetragen (Die Unkenntlichmachung des Fisches ist sehr einfühlsam)

Schön, das Du als Erster das linnésche Taxon in der Fangmeldung korrekt genannt hast, wenn auch abgekürzt. Behalte dies auch
gerne in Zukunft bei, achte aber unbedingt darauf, die deutsche Bezeichnung des FIsches voranzustellen.
or else. 

Minimax


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön, das Du *als Erster* das linnésche Taxon in der Fangmeldung korrekt genannt hast,


 
Die Mitglieder des Supa Dupa rippi Fishing Teams sind bekannt dafür die binäre Nomenklatur nach Linné zu benutzen









						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Henry (13. April 2021)

Nu wird mir das hier aber langsam ZU wissenschaftlich.   Wenn man einen Begriff der in einem Angelforum fällt googeln muss und fünf Minuten braucht um den darauf erscheinenden Wikipedia-Text in ordinäres Deutsch zu übersetzen, dann ist Schluss. 

binarius nomenclatura... pfft..


----------



## Finke20 (13. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Nu wird mir das hier aber langsam ZU wissenschaftlich.  Wenn man einen Begriff der in einem Angelforum fällt googeln muss und fünf Minuten braucht um den darauf erscheinenden Wikipedia-Text in ordinäres Deutsch zu übersetzen, dann ist Schluss.



Henry, da bin ich voll bei dir, also was ich schon nachgeschaut habe was manche Begriffe und ganze Sätze so bedeuten .
Das Leben könnte so einfach sein, aber egal macht weiter so, es gibt ja Gott sei danke Google und Co .


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

Poooah!
War gerade bei meinem Angeldealer, und habe mir OCC mässig eine kleine feine Selektion Wobbler und Spinner für die Jagd nach der Bachforelle zusammenstellen lassen. Normalerweise kauf ich da nur Maden Würmer und paar Kleinteile für meine Primmo-Coarsemontagen. Aber, der Dealer ist Raubfischspezi, zwei Drittel der Ladenfläche bestehen aus Kunstködern. 
Jedenfalls, am Ende des Rundgangs lag ein kleines Häufchen der Bunten Glitzerfischlein auf der Theke. Als dann die Zahl im Kartenlesegerät erschien, hätt mich fast der Schlag getroffen. 

Jedenfalls weiss ich nun, warum der Händler immer so gut gelaunt ist. Und warum das Ilex Regal hinter der Theke steht.
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die OCC.
Herzlich,
Eure Kirchenmaus,
Mininsolvenz.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Poooah!
> War gerade bei meinem Angeldealer, und habe mir OCC mässig eine kleine feine Selektion Wobbler und Spinner für die Jagd nach der Bachforelle zusammenstellen lassen. Normalerweise kauf ich da nur Maden Würmer und paar Kleinteile für meine Primmo-Coarsemontagen. Aber, der Dealer ist Raubfischspezi, zwei Drittel der Ladenfläche bestehen aus Kunstködern.
> Jedenfalls, am Ende des Rundgangs lag ein kleines Häufchen der Bunten Glitzerfischlein auf der Theke. Als dann die Zahl im Kartenlesegerät erschien, hätt mich fast der Schlag getroffen.
> 
> ...


hahaha, kenne ich, vorige Woche Freitag, Schatz(wartet im Auto) ich spring mal schnell bei Askari rein 3kg Futter für 3€ holen, 40min später (Frau immer noch im Auto und guckt komisch) 90€, ist ein wenig mehr geworden


----------



## Gert-Show (13. April 2021)

Ich bin gerade wieder am Personalausgang der Firma vorbei gegangen und habe mich gefreut, dass mich der Feuerlöscher an die OCC erinnert, wie jeden Tag. Ist halt ein Netter...


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade wieder am Personalausgang der Firma vorbei gegangen und habe mich gefreut, dass mich der Feuerlöscher an die OCC erinnert, wie jeden Tag. Ist halt ein Netter...
> Anhang anzeigen 371292


ich glaube es nicht, von denen hat mich heute morgen ein Bulli auf der A3 überholt, ich konnte nur hinten ganz groß das Minimax lesen, und habe so bei mir gedacht, jetzt übertreibt er aber


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade wieder am Personalausgang der Firma vorbei gegangen und habe mich gefreut, dass mich der Feuerlöscher an die OCC erinnert, wie jeden Tag. *Ist halt ein Netter...*


Das ist aber ein liebes Kompliment, dankeschön 
Aber mein Nick hat einen anderen Hintergrund, von den Feuerlöschern habe ich erst im Board erfahren.
Andereseits, so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist die Analogie nicht: Ich steh oft im Weg herum,
manchmal gebe ich riesige Mengen Schaum von mir, aber wenn man mich wirklich braucht, bin ich nicht
auffindbar


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2021)

die älteste Minimaxwerbung ( als die Dinger noch wie ´ne Schultüte aussahen )
*" Minimax ist Mist - wenn man nicht zuhause ist . "*


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> die älteste Minimaxwerbung ( als die Dinger noch wie ´ne Schultüte aussahen )
> *" Minimax ist Mist - wenn man nicht zuhause ist . "*


Schätze, im Lockdown&Homeoffice-Modus könnse den Spruch gut neu auflegen


----------



## Slappy (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Poooah!
> War gerade bei meinem Angeldealer, und habe mir OCC mässig eine kleine feine Selektion Wobbler und Spinner für die Jagd nach der Bachforelle zusammenstellen lassen. Normalerweise kauf ich da nur Maden Würmer und paar Kleinteile für meine Primmo-Coarsemontagen. Aber, der Dealer ist Raubfischspezi, zwei Drittel der Ladenfläche bestehen aus Kunstködern.
> Jedenfalls, am Ende des Rundgangs lag ein kleines Häufchen der Bunten Glitzerfischlein auf der Theke. Als dann die Zahl im Kartenlesegerät erschien, hätt mich fast der Schlag getroffen.
> 
> ...


Ja, da verliert man sehr schnell viel Geld. Und wenn man Pech hat, noch viel mehr am Wasser... 
Deswegen geh ich quasi nicht mehr zum Dealer. Unter 30€ komm ich da nie weg. Und das ist der Preis für Maden.....


----------



## Henry (13. April 2021)

Ja... das Illexregal hinter der Theke. Hab da früher gern zugeschlagen und die Boxen voll gemacht. Bei fast jedem Besuch im Lädchen kamen ein oder zwei davon mit nach Hause. Die passen aber auch so toll in die Hosentasche. Einer links, einer rechts und keiner daheim merkt's. Ratzfatz das Preisschild abknibbeln und schwupp, schnell in die Box. Letztendlich habe ich aber meist die günstigeren Modelle der Mitbewerber gefischt, weil's mir zu schade war und ich mehr als einmal baden gegangen bin, um einen 20€ Wobbler zu "bergen". Jetzt sind sie alle, alle weg und ich kann wieder beruhigt schlafen.  

Zieht so ein kleiner Forellenwobbler beim Wurf eigentlich von allein die Schnur von der Mitchell 300 ab, oder muss man ihn hinausschwimmen? 


Die tollen Fang-Bilder vom Minimax haben in mir doch tatsächlich den Wunsch aufkeimen lassen auch mal wieder eine Mitchell 300 haben zu wollen und passend dazu den schon völlig eingestaubten MeFoBlank aufzubauen. Natürlich mit Fullcork und Schubrollenhalter. Is ja klar.


----------



## Thomas. (13. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Zieht so ein kleiner Forellenwobbler beim Wurf eigentlich von allein die Schnur von der Mitchell 300 ab, oder muss man ihn hinausschwimmen?


ich glaube es wird wie beim Wels angeln mit Boot ausgelegt


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

Henry schrieb:


> Zieht so ein kleiner Forellenwobbler beim Wurf eigentlich von allein die Schnur von der Mitchell 300 ab, oder muss man ihn hinausschwimmen?



Ich bin Kummer und Häme aufgrund der Wahl meiner technischen Mittel gewohnt. Während einer kurzen, sehr schönen Phase meines Lebens hatte ich einen  89er Spider, schwarz, versteht sich. Ich kannte die die ADAC Engel des nördlichen Ruhrpotts und Münsterlands beim Vornamen. Alfa Fahrer grüssen sich nicht nur, sondern müssen auch leiden können.
Tja, so siehts aus:
Mitchell Angler müssen leiden können.

Aber Ernsthaft: Das Problem beim Wurf dieser Miniköder ist garnicht die Mitchell, die hat nämlich an heutigen Massstäben einen recht großen Abwurffreundlichen Spulendurchmesser, sondern der zu harte Mefo Blank der MkIV- eigentlich wollte ich einen leichteren Blank, aber ich mochte die Farbe. Aber Kleinstköder damit werfen und animieren kannste vergessen.
Die Defizite der Mitchell werden reinkicken, sobald der Köder am Wasser ist, denn wenn ich ihn, wie es bei Forellen wichtig ist, *mit* der Strömung einkurbeln will seh ich ganz schön alt aus mit der grandiosen 1:3,8oderso Übersetzung des französischen Schätzchens.

Egal, irgendeine geistesgestörte Satziforelle wird schon drauf reinfallen, und wenn die für die OCC im Kasten, und für die Missus in der Tasche ist, dann nichts wie hin zum Minimobil und auf meine gute alte Speedmaster Light mit 1000er Caldia gewechselt. Und wenn es wärmer wird und das Schlüpfen startet, gehts mit der trockenen los.


----------



## Henry (13. April 2021)

Die Mitchell sind da wirklich etwas ganz Besonderes  Ich hatte mal ein Pärchen für die leichten Karpfen-Ruten. Da hat das Einholen der Montage manchmal länger gedauert als ein Drill. 

Drücke dir die Daumen für die OccminiiIllexmitchelltrutta.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber mein Nick hat einen anderen Hintergrund



Hm - vielleicht Agent 86...?
Jedenfalls ist das eine von zwei Deutungen, welche mir sofort bei "Minimax" durch den Kopf gehen.
Die Zweite hat mit völlig überdimensionierten Genitalien zu tun und deshalb sag ich da nix zu...


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hm - vielleicht Agent 86...?
> Jedenfalls ist das eine von zwei Deutungen, welche mir sofort bei "Minimax" durch den Kopf gehen.






Die Serie beruht auf wahren Begebenheiten aus meinem Leben, aber das meiste ist übertrieben. Dennoch ist
das Zitat ab 0:17 tatsächlich korrekt.

Edit: Das Autotelefon mit Zigarettenanzünder hätt ich gerne in ner zeitgemäßen Smartphonevariante.

Aber Nicks hin, Nicks her. SInd irgendwelche OCC Aktionen für die kommenden Tage geplant? Von über 60 Teilnehmern hat bisher nur etwa ein
Drittel Aktion gemacht. Gibts wenigstens vage VOrstellungen?


----------



## Jason (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> SInd irgendwelche OCC Aktionen für die kommenden Tage geplant?


Ich werde am Sonntag loslegen. Die Temperaturen sollen so Lala werden, aber es soll trocken bleiben. Und am 25.04. wird unser Warme angeangelt. Dann kommt eine Besatzforelle auf die Liste. Und im Mai hab ich ne Woche Urlaub, dann geht es an einen Baggersee. Und ab Donnerstag ist bei uns der Hecht wieder auf, Und, und, und....

Gruß Jason


----------



## Moringotho (13. April 2021)

Sers,

am planen bin ich ständig.
Scheitert leider immer wieder an Schmerzen und oder Fahrer.
Aber irgendwann wird es schon klappen. Und wenn ich mich vor Ablauf der Zeit für einen Tag „fitspritzen“ lassen muss.
ich werde einen Punkt holen!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Minimax (14. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> am planen bin ich ständig.
> Scheitert leider immer wieder an Schmerzen und oder Fahrer.
> ...


Oje, Dir gehts nicht so super- entschuldige, blöde Floskel. Jedenfalls, wenn Du ohne Risiko ans Gewässer kommst, da wird ein Bunter Strauss an FIschen drin sein
Was ich recherchieren konnte, bist Du ein Anrheiner, und der Vater Rhein erzieht seine anglerischen Söhne streng- daher ist ja wohl die fachliche Fitness ausser Frage.

Lass erstmal das hässliche Wetter vergehen, dann kann ein Tag am Wasser erholsam und schön sein, und ein bisschen Sonnenschein tanken wird vielleicht nicht viel helfen, aber schaden wirds auch nicht. Bitte gehe keinerlei gesundheitliche Risiken für die OCC ein, schone Dich, die Gesundheit geht vor.
Alles Gute, lieber Moringotho, ich wünsch Dir Kraft und Zuversicht - und natürlich schöne Stunden am Wasser,
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## keinangelprofi (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> SInd irgendwelche OCC Aktionen für die kommenden Tage geplant? Von über 60 Teilnehmern hat bisher nur etwa ein
> Drittel Aktion gemacht. Gibts wenigstens vage VOrstellungen?


Ich oute mich mal aus Schönwetterangler. (vielleicht geht’s anderen auch so?). Nach einem Mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Start waren die letzten Tage wettertechnisch doch etwas holprig. Am Wochenende geht’s ans Fließgewässer und wir hoffen auch wieder Füüsssscchh präsentieren zu können.


----------



## Thomas. (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Serie beruht auf wahren Begebenheiten aus meinem Leben, aber das meiste ist übertrieben. Dennoch ist
> das Zitat ab 0:17 tatsächlich korrekt.
> 
> Edit: Das Autotelefon mit Zigarettenanzünder hätt ich gerne in ner zeitgemäßen Smartphonevariante.
> ...


ich werde nachher einen versuch starten.
und ich werde mir nicht das Video anschauen, ich kenne deinen Film Geschmack habe das einmal gemacht ein stück von einem dir empfohlenen Video anzuschauen, und Wochen lang habe ich mir den Kopfzerbrochen und mich gefragt wie sich jemand so was antun kann, ich dachte immer Folter wäre verboten. (ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Film es war, nur das du Stolz drauf warst die DVD in deiner Sammlung zu haben)

allen die es heute zum Wasser zieht ein Petri.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Von über 60 Teilnehmern hat bisher nur etwa ein
> Drittel Aktion gemacht. Gibts wenigstens vage VOrstellungen?



Klar habe ich vage Vorstellungen.
Wann wäre bei mir jemals etwas nicht vage gewesen... .
Alles hängt an der Reisefreiheit/möglichkeit; komme ich nach Frankreich oder wenigstens an die Ostsee, kann ich auch einiges fangen - wenn nicht, darf ich froh sein wenn ich auf 10 Arten komme.
Was ich im Rhein fangen kann, lässt sich in wenigen Tagen erledigen und andere Gewässer gibt es hier ja nicht.
Von daher bleiben wir mal ganz entspannt... .


----------



## Thomas. (14. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und andere Gewässer gibt es hier ja nicht.


ha, das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, du hast keine Lust  , ich bin in den letzten 2 Wochen ein paar mal in deiner Region rum bzw vorbei gefahren und habe einige sehr schöner Gewässer gesehen die ums Eck liegen du suchst nur ausreden


----------



## rhinefisher (14. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> einige sehr schöner Gewässer gesehen die ums Eck liegen du suchst nur ausreden


Das täuscht - die sind so schön wie leer, oder man kommt nicht ran.. .
Aber Ausreden sind an sich schon genau mein Ding...


----------



## Henry (14. April 2021)

Ich denke ich warte auf den Mai. Dann ist Meister Esox wieder frei und ich darf meinen bis zum Anschlag mit Drillingen bestückten 30cm Wobbler durchs Wasser jagen und "einsammeln" was da so seinen Weg kreuzt.  Dieses langweilige Rumgesitze und das Tüddeln mit viel zu winzigen Haken, dünnen Vorfächern und Posen die vom Wind entgegen der Wurfrichtung getragen werden liegt mir irgendwie gar nicht mehr. Habe am WE in vier Stunden fünf Mal den Platz gewechselt (lag's daran, dass ich Schneider geblieben bin?... Näää.). Ist halt so'n Spinnfischerding. Ach wenn doch nur mein VHS Gerät nicht kaputt wär. A Passion For Angling und Mr. Yates könnten mir vielleicht die nötige Gelassenheit und Sitzfleisch zurück bringen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir zum Spinnangeln angewöhnen einen Hocker mitzunehmen und das Sitzenbleiben trainieren. Sieht zwar lustig aus, könnte aber funktionieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> am planen bin ich ständig.
> Scheitert leider immer wieder an Schmerzen und oder Fahrer.
> ...


Mist, ich hoffe du schaffst das und bist bald wieder fit


----------



## Mikesch (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... SInd irgendwelche OCC Aktionen für die kommenden Tage geplant? ... Gibts wenigstens vage VOrstellungen?


Da sich hier Sonnenschein und Schneesturm im Minutentakt abwechseln, und das schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit (8 Tage), hält sich das bei mir leider in Grenzen.
Ok, letztes Wochenende war kurz Frühling/Sommer, aber da musste ich "in Familie" machen.


----------



## -Michael- (14. April 2021)

Bei uns schneit es doch sehr ergiebig.... es sind zwar einmal die Woche 1-2 warme Tage dabei, dann ist aber wieder ein Temperatursturz mit anschließendem Schneefall... nächste Woche soll es aber schöner werden.
Mal schauen.


----------



## Skott (14. April 2021)

Bei uns hier in NRW (Raum Düsseldorf / Wuppertal) hat es heute auch wieder ganz heftig geschneit, nachts Minusgrade...
...das tue ich meinem angeschlagenen Rücken nicht an, auch wenn ich gerne endlich mal wieder ans Wasser möchte...


----------



## YoshiX786 (14. April 2021)

Moin,
danke nochmal an Minimax für die Erinnerung. Ich war beruflich leider sehr beschäftigt und konnte mich leider nicht früher mit dem Thema beschäftigen.
Also jetzt hier als Nachtrag die Bilder zu meiner angemeldeten Combo.

Petri an alle die bereits Fänge verzeichnen konnten und weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Minimax (14. April 2021)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke nochmal an Minimax für die Erinnerung. Ich war beruflich leider sehr beschäftigt und konnte mich leider nicht früher mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


Ich habe zu Danken fürs Nachreichen der Combobilder  Platzhalterbild im Comboalbum ersetzt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sind irgendwelche OCC Aktionen für die kommenden Tage geplant? Von über 60 Teilnehmern hat bisher nur etwa ein
> Drittel Aktion gemacht. Gibts wenigstens vage VOrstellungen?


Bisher war es dann doch noch ziemlich kalt, aber heute Abend geh ich noch mal an das geliebte Rinnsal.
Am Wochenende sind wir bei der Schwiegermutter verplant und ab kommende Woche solles es ja wärmer werden, der Hecht ist wieder "auf" in Hessen und umliegende Gewässer mit Tageskarten gibt es ja auch noch, damit meine multifunktionale Combo nicht nur den Main kennenlernt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, der Dealer ist Raubfischspezi, zwei Drittel der Ladenfläche bestehen aus Kunstködern.
> Jedenfalls, am Ende des Rundgangs lag ein kleines Häufchen der Bunten Glitzerfischlein auf der Theke. Als dann die Zahl im Kartenlesegerät erschien, hätt mich fast der Schlag getroffen.
> 
> Jedenfalls weiss ich nun, warum der Händler immer so gut gelaunt ist. Und warum das Ilex Regal hinter der Theke steht.
> ...


Sowas ist gefährlich - für dich!
Ich habe mir Kunstköderverbot in den Live-Shops auferlegt, bei Preisen über 8€ für ein normalen Wobbler und Winzigkeit von Plastik - nö.
Oder gar Blinker, Meerforellenblinker, ganz böse für nur ein Stanzstück Metall.
Da kommt auch der sinnhafte Geiz durch, denn das ist Wegwerfware, selbst wenn man sie gut anbindet, bleibt sie gerne wo hängen.
Im Fernversand kann ich günstige Preise abgreifen und Sonderposten suchen, da kommt für einen Hunni auch wirklich eine große Tüte-voll an.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2021)

Konnte heute zwei schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen, kann aber leider nur von zwei Aussteiger berichten


----------



## bw1 (15. April 2021)

Hier haben ja einige schon super losgelegt, speziell Jesco und Luis - da dürfte noch einiges zu erwarten sein! Dass bei den Fangmeldungen so viele Kaulbarsche dabei sind, finde ich erstaunlich, schon mal eine interessante Erkenntnis unserer wissenschaftlichen Erhebung. 

Ich bin direkt mit einem Überraschungsfisch in Form einer sehr ordentlichen Bachforelle gestartet, die ich an dem beangelten Gewässer überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Eigentlich wollte ich die erst später am kleinen Bach fangen.  Nun denn, ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Ich bin direkt mit einem Überraschungsfisch in Form einer sehr ordentlichen Bachforelle gestartet, die ich an dem beangelten Gewässer überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.


unverhofft kommt oft.
Glückwunsch


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Herzliches Petri, Jungs!

Ich hätte gleich mal eine Frage an die Experten: Ich plane, kleine wobbler, 3 und 5 cm einzusetzen. An den infragekommenden Gewässer sind nur köder mit einer Anbissstelle erlaubt. Einige der Kleinwobbler haben zwei Haken. Welchen sollte ich entfernen, welchen stehenlassen? Intuitiv würde ich den Bauchdrilling entfernen, und den Schwanzdrilling dranlassen. Richtig?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, Jungs!
> 
> Ich hätte gleich mal eine Frage an die Experten: Ich plane, kleine wobbler, 3 und 5 cm einzusetzen. An den infragekommenden Gewässer sind nur köder mit einer Anbissstelle erlaubt. Einige der Kleinwobbler haben zwei Haken. Welchen sollte ich entfernen, welchen stehenlassen? Intuitiv würde ich den Bauchdrilling entfernen, und den Schwanzdrilling dranlassen. Richtig?


Als eine Anbissstelle wird der ganze Wobbler bezeichnet.
Du musst gar nichts entfernen


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

wenn du aber unbedingt einen Haken entfernen willst, liegst Du mit Deiner Intuition, den Schwanzdrilling zu belassen schon richtig


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Als eine Anbissstelle wird der ganze Wobbler bezeichnet.
> Du musst gar nichts entfernen


sehe ich auch so, obwohl manche Vereine da wirklich so kuriose Regelungen haben und eine Anbissstelle wirklich mit einem Haken definieren


Minimax schrieb:


> Intuitiv würde ich den Bauchdrilling entfernen, und den Schwanzdrilling dranlassen


Würde ich, wenn es wirklich notwendig sein sollte, dann so machen


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn du aber unbedingt einen Haken entfernen willst, liegst Du mit Deiner Intuition, den Schwanzdrilling zu belassen schon richtig





hanzz schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, obwohl manche Vereine da wirklich so kuriose Regelungen haben und eine Anbissstelle wirklich mit einem Haken definieren


Sorry, mein Fehler, ich habe die Ordnung falsch zitiert, von Anbisststelle ist da keine Rede, die schreiben da klar Haken, der Passus lautet:
"5.2.1: Es dürfen Köder mit einem Haken (Einfach- Doppel- oder Drillingshaken) verwendet werden. [...]"

ALso werde ich die Bauchhaken entfernen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ALso werde ich die Bauchhaken entfernen.


brav


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> brav


Danke, Onkel Brillendorsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke, Onkel Brillendorsch


ich hoffe, Du tust dem Onkel auch den Gefallen und fängst was mit dem Wobbler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler, ich habe die Ordnung falsch zitiert, von Anbisststelle ist da keine Rede, die schreiben da klar Haken, der Passus lautet:
> "5.2.1: Es dürfen Köder mit einem Haken (Einfach- Doppel- oder Drillingshaken) verwendet werden. [...]"
> 
> ALso werde ich die Bauchhaken entfernen.


Leider ist es nicht so einfach bei sehr kleinen Wobblern, je kleiner je schwieriger, was die Balance und den Lauf betrifft.
Muss man also experimentieren, manchmal ist der Bauchhaken wichtiger und dann lässt man den eben dran,
mit Einzelhaken (je nach Ordnung und Gusto) kommt nochmal ein Problem auf, oft sind die starkdrähtiger und damit sogar schwerer.
Also am Wasser probieren, idealerweise fangen, oder rumprobieren und nachbessern.


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht so einfach bei sehr kleinen Wobblern, je kleiner je schwieriger, was die Balance und den Lauf betrifft.
> Muss man also experimentieren, manchmal ist der Bauchhaken wichtiger und dann lässt man den eben dran,
> mit Einzelhaken (je nach Ordnung und Gusto) kommt nochmal ein Problem auf, oft sind die starkdrähtiger und damit sogar schwerer.
> Also am Wasser probieren, idealerweise fangen, oder rumprobieren und nachbessern.


Wäre natürlich der Idealfall und das richtigste Vorgehen. Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit ausschliesslich mit bereits entschärften Wobblis an das entsprechende Wasser gehen, um nicht in von irgendwelchen Bütteln oberlehrerhaft ermahnt oder gar in ermüdende Diskussionen verwickelt zu werden.
Wenn ein Köder stark aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät, kann ich den einen Haken ja immer noch an die andere Öse versetzen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ALso werde ich die Bauchhaken entfernen.


würde ich genau umgekehrt machen. Gab da mal einen Bericht drüber im Blinker oder Fisch und Fang. Da sagte man das die Forelle den Wobbler meistens quer nimmt. Deswegen Bauchdrilling dran lassen und den hinteren entfernen. Problem dabei ist gerade bei kleinen Wobblern das Laufverhalten. Habe bei fast allen meinen Woblern die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken (Gamakatsu Einzelhaken für Kunstköder) ausgetauscht. Bei so manchen veränderte sich das Laufverhalten. Da geht dann halt nichts ohne probieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. April 2021)

Minimax Wenn du eine ganz feine Waage hast kannst du den Bauchdrilling auch auswiegen und ihn durch einen Sprengring mit einer Bleiperle ersetzen, dann ist die Ausgewogenheit wieder hergestellt. Passende Waagen wären Apothekerwaagen oder auch Waagen für Munitionswiederlader.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> je kleiner je schwieriger, was die Balance und den Lauf betrifft.


Richtig!


kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Da sagte man das die Forelle den Wobbler meistens quer nimmt. Deswegen Bauchdrilling dran lassen und den hinteren entfernen. Problem dabei ist gerade bei kleinen Wobblern das Laufverhalten. Habe bei fast allen


Ebenfalls richtig!


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du eine ganz feine Waage hast kannst du den Bauchdrilling auch auswiegen und ihn durch einen Sprengring mit einer Bleiperle ersetzen,


Ganz genau - allerdings geht das auch ohne Waage mit ein wenig experimentieren.

Grundsätzlich tendiere ich auch immer dazu, den hinteren Drilling dranzulassen, wohl auch weil es einfach stimmiger aussieht, aber gerade bei Forelle und Barsch kann das ein übler Fehler sein.
Allerdings erledigt sich das Problem mit dem quernehmen ab 3cm abwärts von allein.. .
Letztendlich hilft es nur für jeden Wobbler individuell zu testen wie er läuft.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. April 2021)

Bei so kleinen Wobblern mach ich auch den Bauchdrilling weg.
Da laufen die meisten gut.
Wenn die Forelle von unten kommt bleibt die genauso gut hängen beim Anhieb.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2021)

Arschhaken dranlassen, fehlendes Bauchgewicht ggf. nachtunen.

Hierbei hilft, wie schon oben erwähnt, eine Feinwaage. Da tut es so ein China-Teil von Ebay.

Keine Sorge in puncto Bissausbeute - das passt auch so problemlos.


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> feine Waage





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Feinwaage


Traut sich keiner mehr das Wort Digitalwaage auszusprechen ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Traut sich keiner mehr das Wort Digitalwaage auszusprechen ?


warum?
eine Feinwaage hat doch nichts mit digital zu tun.
Die gab es schon vor 80 Jahren oder länger für Uhrmacher


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Feinwaage hat doch nichts mit digital zu tun


Für Minimax schon


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. April 2021)

Mini seine dicke Tal Waage ist dafür ungeeignet, die sind viel zu unsensibel für Haken in dieser Gewichtsklasse. Da zeigt eine duenne Berg Waage das viel besser an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mini seine dicke Tal Waage ist dafür ungeeignet,



Er kann ja ne Kokswaage nehmen.....


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

Eine Balkenwaage für Kinder bauen
					

Zu lernen, wie man Kontergewichte ausbalanciert, ist eine tolle Beschäftigung für Kinder und mit einer Balkenwaage kannst du es ihnen super beibringen. Du kannst damit an einem einzigen Nachmittag eine ganze Reihe physikalischer Gesetze...




					de.wikihow.com


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mini seine dicke Tal Waage ist dafür ungeeignet, die sind viel zu unsensibel für Haken in dieser Gewichtsklasse. Da zeigt eine duenne Berg Waage das viel besser an.


Ich hab auch eine digitale Feinwaage, die könnte ich dafür benutzen. Aber ich glaube nicht, das ich so viel Mühe und Akribie in die Balancierung von 5cm Plastikfischchen investieren kann. Es geht um 1 (eine) Forelle.
Ich nehme nicht an, das durch einen fehlenden Haken von weniger als nem Gramm der Wobbler Feuer fängt oder explodiert. Sonst müsste man ja auch den Snpa und ggf Wirbel einberechnen. Wenn das mit dem gewobble nicht klappt, kommt´n Mepps dran und fertich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine digitale Feinwaage,



Ja die meinte ich....


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja die meinte ich....


achso, ja, haha. Neid die Waage ist nicht für illegale Substanzen, sondern ich hab sie mir mal aus beruflichen Gründen angeschafft. Dann und wann ist sie nützlich für Blei und Posen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nehme nicht an, das durch einen fehlenden Haken von weniger als nem Gramm der Wobbler Feuer fängt oder explodiert.



Der läuft dann u. U. nur noch mies oder gar nicht mehr. Im Extremfall fängt er sogar an zu rotieren, wenn gegen die Strömung geführt.

Es geht da nicht unbedingt um das reine Gewicht, sondern um die Gewichtsverteilung bzw. den Schwerpunkt.

Je kleiner ein Wobbler, desto drastischer können sich auch sehr geringe Gewichtsverteilungs-Differenzen auswirken.

Da ist je nach Modell und dessen Eigenschaften (Schwimmer, Sinker, Suspender, Slow Riser, Fast Sinker usw.) buchstäblich Feintuning angesagt, wenn das vernünftig performen soll.

Wobei dann auch noch zu berücksichtigen ist, ob das Ding mit oder gegen die Strömung gefischt wird sowie in / mit welcher Lauftiefe - da eignen sich ohnehin nicht alle Modelle für beide Zwecke.

Drübertreiben-Lassen für gezieltes Gumpen-(Bottom-)Bouncing nebst gleichzeitiger Möglichst-Hängervermeidung bei Trash am Gumpen-Grund ist dann noch mal ne andere Nummer. 

Da taugt auch bei dafür in puncto Tauchverhalten geeigneten Modellen quasi kein Werkszustand, wenn es das wirklich bocken soll.


----------



## Thomas. (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> sondern ich hab sie mir mal aus beruflichen Gründen angeschafft


um psychotrope Substanzen ab zu wiegen, ich wusste es, dein Film so wie dein Musik (angeblich) Geschmack so wie Wohnort (bei oder in Berlin) lässt mich darauf schließen das du Verhörspezialist für das Berliner Büro der CIA bist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri, Jungs!
> 
> Ich hätte gleich mal eine Frage an die Experten: Ich plane, kleine wobbler, 3 und 5 cm einzusetzen. An den infragekommenden Gewässer sind nur köder mit einer Anbissstelle erlaubt. Einige der Kleinwobbler haben zwei Haken. Welchen sollte ich entfernen, welchen stehenlassen? Intuitiv würde ich den Bauchdrilling entfernen, und den Schwanzdrilling dranlassen. Richtig?



Die Antwort auf deine Frage lautet...


*42.*


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

Sooo,

nach wenigen Wochen OCC haben wir tatsächlich einen Rutenbruch fabriziert...
So ein Schayss!





Leider lässt sich das nicht reparieren.
Wir haben uns als Ersatz die gleiche Rute nochmal besorgt , allerdings das aktuelle Modell. Das alte war nicht mehr aufzutreiben...





Zur Strafe bzw. Der Fairness halber fangen wir nochmal bei „0“ an.
Ich hoffe das ist OK, da das Regelwerk diesen Fall nicht vorsieht.


----------



## Moringotho (16. April 2021)

sers,

arghh..... das ist übel.

ich hab zwar nichts mit den regeln etc zu schaffen, aber...
...persönlich finde ich in so einem fall den tausch gegen die baugleiche, wenn auch aktuellere rute, bei gleichem wg und länge vetretbar.
ich plädiere auf das ist ok!!!

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS und neustart als strafe???? ist der rutenbruch nicht strafe genug?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> ...persönlich finde ich in so einem fall den tausch gegen die baugleiche, wenn auch aktuellere rute, bei gleichem wg und länge vetretbar.
> ich plädiere auf das ist ok!!!




Das finde ich auch.


----------



## rustaweli (16. April 2021)

So, gestern kam endlich die Combo von Pepe56 an. 17(!) Tage Lieferzeit. Angegeben als "auf Lager", 2-4 Tage. Dann kam die Rolle noch ohne eigentliche E-Spule. Da bestell ich lange nicht mehr. Damals eigentlich gute Erfahrungen. Vor nem knappem Jahr die bis dato letzte Bestellung, schon mit leichten Schwierigkeiten. Jetzt wieder und noch unfreundlich. Nun ja, was soll's. 
Hier die Bilder Minimax


----------



## Mooskugel (16. April 2021)

rustaweli Pepe56 

Dann könnt ihr ja jetzt richtig durchstarten. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler, ich habe die Ordnung falsch zitiert, von Anbisststelle ist da keine Rede, die schreiben da klar Haken, der Passus lautet:
> "5.2.1: Es dürfen Köder mit einem Haken (Einfach- Doppel- oder Drillingshaken) verwendet werden. [...]"
> 
> ALso werde ich die Bauchhaken entfernen.


So ist auch meine Info für Hamburg, hier dürfen 2 Anbissstellen/Haken pro Angel und insgesammt 2 Angeln verwendet werden. Wobbler mir 3 Haken müssen auch einen verlieren.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist OK, da das Regelwerk diesen Fall nicht vorsieht.



Ich bin ja "neutraler" Mitleser ... Ist OK


----------



## rustaweli (16. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> rustaweli Pepe56
> 
> Dann könnt ihr ja jetzt richtig durchstarten. Viel Erfolg.


Danke, freuen uns auch schon!
Hab mir die Combo gerade genauer betrachtet. Ich glaube fast Pepe wird mich abziehen. Die Combo ist ein Monster! Picker 2,40, die Rolle eine sehr leichte 1000er, stationär und spinnend nutzbar, mit Freilauf gar. Die Rute sogar ohne Spitzen nutzbar als Float oder mittlere Spinnrute, selbst Ringanordnung passt. Dann 2m und für jedes Dickicht geeignet.




Mich beschleicht das Gefühl ich hätte auf die familiäre Challenge gesehen ein leichtes Handicap.


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

rustaweli die Okuma soll nur 200gr wiegen? kann das hinkommen? und hättest du eventuell ein Foto neben einer anderen Rolle zum Größen vergleich für mich


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> nach wenigen Wochen OCC haben wir tatsächlich einen Rutenbruch fabriziert...
> So ein Schayss!
> ...


löblich das melden des Defektes, hättest du es nicht gemacht hätte je nach dem wie du die Fotos machst hier keiner bemerkt, die gucken alle nur nach den Fischen 
ich würde auch sagen weiter machen  , wie ist das den passiert? Material oder Blödgelaufen?


----------



## rustaweli (16. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> rustaweli die Okuma soll nur 200gr wiegen? kann das hinkommen? und hättest du eventuell ein Foto neben einer anderen Rolle zum Größen vergleich für mich


Ja das kommt hin. Bin sehr angetan, auch von der dezenten Optik. Bestelle mir die glaube auch. 
Hier ein schneller Vergleich zu einer schon nicht bulligen Statio, DAM Quick FZ 400 FD.


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

DANKE, die 200gr. sind unglaublich für eine Freilauf, eine kleinere Freilauf wird es wohl nicht geben, und ich fand die 2500er von Shimano schon klein, ich werde auch mal schauen ob ich mir eine zulege nach dem ihr mal berichtet habt wie sie sich in der Praxis so macht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2021)

Weviel Schnur geht da rauf?


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

0,20er 140m


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

Moringotho, Professor Tinca, zokker, Thomas.

vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch!



Thomas. schrieb:


> löblich das melden des Defektes, hättest du es nicht gemacht hätte je nach dem wie du die Fotos machst hier keiner bemerkt, die gucken alle nur nach den Fischen


Daran hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht ... Aber so fair sollte man schon sein, gerade wenn Jugend dabei ist.



Thomas. schrieb:


> wie ist das den passiert? Material oder Blödgelaufen?


Das war eine ältere Rute und wurde viel genutzt, auch von kleinangelprofi. Klassische Allroundrute eben.
Vielleicht hatte die schon einen Hau weg.
Ausgeworfen und "knacks" ... fliegt das Vorderteil davon. Darf aber normalerweise nicht passieren.


----------



## Thomas. (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Moringotho, Professor Tinca, zokker, Thomas.
> 
> vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch!


das letzte Wort hat allerdings das Dreigestirn, einer davon ist gnadenlos (ich sach nur CIA  )


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Zur Strafe bzw. Der Fairness halber fangen wir nochmal bei „0“ an.


Ich finde, dein Zähler muss nicht zurück gesetzt werden. 
Passiert und ist schon kacke genug.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das letzte Wort hat allerdings das Dreigestirn, einer davon ist gnadenlos (ich sach nur CIA  )



Ja ein ganz harter Hund.
Sozusagen der Steven Seagal der OCC.


----------



## rustaweli (16. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das letzte Wort hat allerdings das Dreigestirn, einer davon ist gnadenlos (ich sach nur CIA  )


Wenn Schmuggeln nicht klappt, schnell ne Rute für nen Zehner beim Decat...n holen, he machen. "Katastrophe, siehst Liebste, wenn man an den falschen Ecken spart"! Vorwurfsvoll und dackelmäßig dreinschauen. 2 Tage abwesend, mit gesenktem Kopf und hängenden Mundwinkeln motivationslos auf und ab gehen. Dann endlich das ersehnte, friedliche OK für nen Neukauf erhalten.
Was als Täuschungsmanöver bei der hauseigenen CIA klappt, soll doch im Ernstfall auch hier gehen!
Bin auch für Punkteerhalt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> nach wenigen Wochen OCC haben wir tatsächlich einen Rutenbruch fabriziert...
> So ein Schayss!
> ...



*Enemenemu - Raus bist Du !
Das ist nicht regelkonform - über gebrochene Ruten wird nicht verhandelt* 


R.S.


nichsoernstgemeint


----------



## rustaweli (16. April 2021)

Ich möchte ja nicht ständig drauf rumreiten wer nach anfänglich gelassenen Vorsprung ganz gemütlich auf die letzten Meter die OCC gewinnen wird, aber nur so viel: 
Auf diese Art würde ich nicht gewinnen wollen und der Sieg nur halb schmecken! 
Die Punkte doch bitte lassen, Rutenverlust, aufgeladen mit so viel Manna, ist schon arg genug!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2021)

Ich sach doch, das Leben und die hier im Terrarium herrschende Evolution an sich
schafft immer wieder das unerwartete, wie der Grashalm durch die Betondecke lugt.
Und deswegen sind sinnvolle Regeln und sinnvolle regelbasierte Entscheidungen schon notwendig.
Deswegen auch Dreigestirn.


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2021)

Liebe Leute, lieber keinangelprofi , erstmal herzliches Beileid zu dem herben Verlust der Comborute. Schön das Du gleich passenden Ersatz gefunden hast, dann kanns ja weitergehen.

Selbstverständlich behält Team k(l)einangelprofi seine bisher gemeldeten Spezies.

Das gilt für uns alle: Wenn Die Combo oder ein Teil davon eines Teilnehmers sich in die ewigen Fischgründe verabschiedet, also zerstört oder beschädigt ist, kann er sie reparieren oder durch gleiche oder ähnliche Komponenten ersetzen, die bisherigen Fischnachweise bleiben bestehen.

Mast- und Schotbruch,
Euer 
OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Jason (16. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Enemenemu - Raus bist Du !
> Das ist nicht regelkonform - über gebrochene Ruten wird nicht verhandelt*
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gut, daß du nichts zu sagen hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Aber so fair sollte man schon sein, gerade wenn Jugend dabei ist.



Man sollte nicht nur fair sein, wenn Jugend dabei ist , sondern genauso bei  allen anderen .
Fairnes steht für mich immer an erster stelle .


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. April 2021)

Ops, im falschen Tread gelandet


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

Ein schöner und erfolgreicher aber sehr kalter Angeltag geht zu Ende. Kleinangelprofi wollte gleich die Ersatzrute testen .
Erster Wurf... Karpfen!












Danach herrliche Rotfeder




Und noch Schleie und Rotäuglein








zusätzlich gabs noch 3 Aitel der 50+ Kategorie allerdings nicht auf die OCC combo


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Danach herrliche Rotfeder


Aber echt, was ein Brummer. 
Tolle Strecke auch. Petri


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wie gut, daß du nichts zu sagen hast.




Alter ( Neuer ) , das war *Spass* !

Lies mal das kleine güne in meinem Beitrag......

R.S.


----------



## bw1 (16. April 2021)

Hui, das ist mal ne bunte Strecke von Kleinangelprofi, und die Rotfeder ist das klare Highlight! Glückwunsch!


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. April 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Hui, das ist mal ne bunte Strecke von Kleinangelprofi, und die Rotfeder ist das klare Highlight! Glückwunsch!


Danke! Nur um das klarzustellen: die drei Aitel waren von mir  ... nicht dass es heißt der alte kann das nicht…


----------



## Skott (16. April 2021)

Ein ganz dickes PETRI an @Kleinangelprofi...!


----------



## Jason (16. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lies mal das kleine güne in meinem Beitrag......


Hab ich doch gelesen.  Aber dennoch bin ich froh, dass du nichts zu sagen hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ein schöner und erfolgreicher aber sehr kalter Angeltag geht zu Ende. Kleinangelprofi wollte gleich die Ersatzrute testen .
> Erster Wurf... Karpfen!
> 
> 
> ...


So soll ein Angeltag laufen, Petri


----------



## Jason (16. April 2021)

keinangelprofi 
Grüß dein Junior von mir. Dickes Petri an ihm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. April 2021)

@Kleinangelprofi, ganz dolles Petri

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

keinangelprofi Combobild ersetzt (hab eins der Fangbilder genommen). Die Combotabelle wird nicht aktualisiert, da es sich um das gleiche Rutenmodell handelt.

 Vergiss nicht, K(l)eingangelprofis Karpfen in den Meldethread zu stellen, der ist nur hier in Eurem Bericht zu sehen. SIcherlich ein Denkwürdiger Vater/SohnTag, herzliches Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle an den Kleinen, und Dir natürlich auch zu den Döbeln.

Pepe56 c/o rustaweli Comboplatzhalterbild ersetzt, dankeschön fürs Nachreichen. jetzt kanns ja bei Euch losgehen  

all Tabelle aktuell bis post #100 bw1/Grundel. Neuer Gazetteer wird Anfang der Woche eingestellt.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

rustaweli
Ich finde die Combo für Pepe56 extrem cool. ich glaube, Deine optimistische Prognose ist korrekt. Ebenso wie Professor Tinca und Thomas. bin ich hinsichtlich der winzigen leichten Okuma Freiläufer sehr interessiert, das Vergleichsphoto mit der Daiwa A Rolle spricht Bände. Ich bin ohnehin ein Okumafreund. Ich stelle mir die 200g Schätzechen als sehr passend für meine Darent Valley 8ft vor, ebenfalls eine kleine leichte Grundrute, der ein Minifreiläufer gut zu Gesicht stände.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir gerade einzwei geordert, ich werde berichten, dankeschön für den Hinweis!  
hg
Minimax


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. April 2021)

Bin erstmal still gelegt, letzte Stufe übersehen und Fuß verknackst.
OCC wohl erst ab Mai.


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2021)

habe heute endlich meine drei Kleinfischmontagen fertig gebastelt , war ne elende 
Fummelei , nix mehr für´n ollen Mann , man sieht kaum noch die Sehne und das Fingerspitzengefühl ist auch nicht mehr . Kaum zu glauben das ich vor zwei Jahren 
noch ein 20er Häkchen auf `ne 0,09 mono gebunden habe .
Habe nun 0,18 Trendos als Hauptschnur und 14er Haken an 0,13 Carbon X .
Sicherheishalber will ich erst den kleineren Fischen nachstellen , denn
ob die Rute einen größeren Karpfen packt - ich habe es noch nicht getestet .


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. April 2021)

Danke für die Petris!




Minimax schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, K(l)eingangelprofis Karpfen in den Meldethread zu stellen, der ist nur hier in Eurem Bericht zu sehen. SIcherlich ein Denkwürdiger Vater/SohnTag


Danke für den Hinweis. Einen Schuppi hatten wir schon gemeldet. Spiegler zählt ja nicht extra? Oder doch?


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis. Einen Schuppi hatten wir schon gemeldet. Spiegler zählt ja nicht extra? Oder doch?


Würde sagen ja. 

Info:                          
Der Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) ist eine Fischart aus der Familie der Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae). Zu dieser Fischgruppe gehören etwa 1500 Arten!

Im Gegensatz zum "Wildkarpfen" hat der Schuppenkarpfen eine hochrückige, gedrungene und füllige Körperform, außerdem einen Buckel nach dem Kopf.

Hinsichtlich der Beschuppung unterscheidet man 4 Formen:

Schuppenkarpfen mit vollständiger Beschuppung
Spiegelkarpfen mit unregelmäßig angeordneten, übergroßen Schuppen
Zeilkarpfen mit einer Schuppenreihe entlang der Seitenlinie
Leder- oder Nacktkarpfen ohne Beschuppung


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis. Einen Schuppi hatten wir schon gemeldet. Spiegler zählt ja nicht extra? Oder doch?



Nein!



KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Der Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) ist eine Fischart aus der Familie


Bis dahin richtig.
Der Cyprinus Carpio ist auch nur diese eine Fischart "Karpfen".

Alle anderen Cypriniden heißen anders.
Jede Art, die einen eigenen lateinischen Namen hat, zäht auch als Art bei der OCC.
Das hatten wir weiter vorne schon besprochen(einfach mal zurückblättern).


----------



## Gert-Show (17. April 2021)

...außer die verschiedenen Grundel-Arten, die zählen nur 1x.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

Ganz genau, Karpfen sind Karpfen, und Grundeln sind Grundeln.

Den Erstkarpfen von team keinangelprofi hatte ich übersehen- gottseidank war er aber in der Megatabelle vermerkt, puh, hatte mich schon erschreckt.
all deswegen ists gut, auch selbst den Überblick über seine Fänge zu behalten, es können sich immer mal Fehler in die Zählung einschleichen.

Edit: ohje, so ein Missgeschick KadeTTHH , dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Bin erstmal still gelegt, letzte Stufe übersehen und Fuß verknackst.
> OCC wohl erst ab Mai.


Simon,
Mobilat  

Gute Besserung.


----------



## bobbl (17. April 2021)

Hoffentlich gelingt heute ein Einstieg mit Fangmeldung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

Geil, Drillsucht69 hat grade den ersten OCC Aal gemeldet, Petri!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Danke Mini...
Ich habe dann mal die erste Wasserschlange in die Fangmeldung eingetragen, vorgestern hatte ich noch ne Brasse aber ganz vergessen die Angel daneben zu legen...Aber die gehen als Beifang noch öfter...
Ne Grundel gab es auch, die süßen Biester haben mir gestern das Aalangeln versaut ...
Werde im Juni noch mein ersten Zander mit der Monoschnur und 3,6m Grundrute mit Gummifisch vor dem nächtlichen Aalangeln beisteuern...


----------



## Tobias85 (17. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> und Grundeln sind Grundeln


Oh, zählen die hier tatsächlich nur als eins? Kessler- Schwarzmund- und Marmorierte Grundel sind ja eigentlich drei ganz klar eigenständige Arten. Bei mir kommt nur die Schwarzmundgrundel vor, daher rein interessenhalber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Bachforelle


Tolle Fisch!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, zählen die hier tatsächlich nur als eins? Kessler- Schwarzmund- und Marmorierte Grundel sind ja eigentlich drei ganz klar eigenständige Arten. Bei mir kommt nur die Schwarzmundgrundel vor, daher rein interessenhalber.






Andal schrieb:


> Nee, nee... ein Karpfen ist ein Karpfen und eine Grundel eine Grundel. Alles ganz simpel!


----------



## Tobias85 (17. April 2021)

Ok, also Sonderbeschluss...danke fürs Aufklären.


----------



## Jason (17. April 2021)

Was ist denn dann mit der Regenbogen und Bachforelle? Ich hab auch die Möglichkeit beide zu fangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit der Regenbogen und Bachforelle? Ich hab auch die Möglichkeit beide zu fangen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo
Da zählen beide je 1 Punkt.
Sind ja zwei komplett verschiedene Arten.


----------



## Jason (17. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da zählen beide je 1 Punkt.
> Sind ja zwei komplett verschiedene Arten.


Alles klar. Danke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (17. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da zählen beide je 1 Punkt.
> Sind ja zwei komplett verschiedene Arten.


mal eine ernste frage, wenn die zwei die selbe Größe(Alter) haben gibt es da geschmackliche unterschiede?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal eine ernste frage, wenn die zwei die selbe Größe(Alter) haben gibt es da geschmackliche unterschiede?



Ja sicher.
Die eine schmeckt nach rosa Streifen und die andere nach roten Punkten.


----------



## Thomas. (17. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher.
> Die eine schmeckt nach rose Streifen und die andere nach roten Punkten.


ich hätte dann gerne die mit roten Punkten aber bitte geräuchert


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2021)

Thomas. 
Es gibt schon geschmackliche Unterschiede. 
Allerdings liegt es meist an der Fütterung(Lebensraum).
Hatte schon Pellet gefütterte die schmecken manchmal extrem (fischig) .
Jeder Geschmack ist halt auch extrem unterschiedlich. 
Manchen Schmecken Rebos besser manchen Bafos. 
Ich mag Saibling am liebsten.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. April 2021)

.


----------



## Slappy (17. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Bin erstmal still gelegt, letzte Stufe übersehen und Fuß verknackst.
> OCC wohl erst ab Mai.


Oh je. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## KadeTTHH (18. April 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Oh je.
> Gute Besserung


Danke


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal eine ernste frage, wenn die zwei die selbe Größe(Alter) haben gibt es da geschmackliche unterschiede?


selbstverständlich


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. April 2021)

So,
Kleinangelprofi ziehts wieder ans Wasser.
Nach den Erfolgen die letzten Tage ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen. Mal sehen…

Viel Glück auch an alle andern die heute unterwegs sind!


----------



## thanatos (19. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal eine ernste frage, wenn die zwei die selbe Größe(Alter) haben gibt es da geschmackliche unterschiede?


Habe bei Fischen aus dem gleiche Gewässer keinen Unterschied bemerkt.
Es liegt immer am Futter was den Geschmack erzeugt .
Vor X - Jahren haben wir mal einige in einem kleinen Bach ausgesetzt - 
sie waren fast ungeniesbar , ihre Hauptnahrung  waren Köcherfliegenlarven .
Zuchtfische ,ob Norwegischer Lachs oder Regenbogenforellen und Saiblinge aus Fopus
oder Put and Take Anlagen man schmeckt das Futter raus .
Im Gebirgsbach konnte ich keinen Geschmacksunterschied bei Bach und Regenbogen-
forellen feststellen .


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Ich war gestern Abend am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Dabei wollte ich schauen, ob evt. schon was mit Aal geht und habe als Beifang auf Flundern gehofft. Mit dem Aal hat es noch nicht geklappt, dafür aber mit ein paar schicken Platten.

Petri an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2021)

Jesco,
du wirst auch hier den ersten Horni zeigen---


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2021)

Petri Heil, Jesco.  
Du bist nun der Favorit.
Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass am Ende derjenige am meisten zu dieser Erhebung beiträgt, der Salz- und Süßwasser vor der Tür hat.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Jesco.
> Du bist nun der Favorit.
> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass am Ende derjenige am meisten zu dieser Erhebung beiträgt, der Salz- und Süßwasser vor der Tür hat.



Petri Dank! Als Favoriten würde ich mich nicht sehen. Ich will einfach eine tolle Zeit am Wasser haben und finde es gerade spannend, meine private Angelei für die nächsten Monate ein wenig umzustellen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Bin noch mal los. Versuche, an einem neuen Gewässer meinen ersten Aal zu fangen. Aber vielleicht interessiert sich ja auch ein anderer Fisch für meinen Tauwurm


----------



## Jason (19. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bin noch mal los. Versuche, an einem neuen Gewässer meinen ersten Aal zu fangen. Aber vielleicht interessiert sich ja auch ein anderer Fisch für meinen Tauwurm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371783


Wünsche dir viel Glück. Du holst bestimmt wieder einen Punkt...., oder zwei, drei? Aale gehen schon gut in manchen Ecken. Warum auch nicht bei dir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Glück. Du holst bestimmt wieder einen Punkt...., oder zwei, drei? Aale gehen schon gut in manchen Ecken. Warum auch nicht bei dir.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen lieben Dank Jason! Mal schauen. Bisher ist es noch sehr ruhig. Aber dafür ist das Wetter hier echt klasse


----------



## Jason (19. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bisher ist es noch sehr ruhig.


Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Bin mir sicher, das du was rausholst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Bin mir sicher, das du was rausholst.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten


----------



## Jason (19. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten


Das musst du auch. Ein Aal, ein Punkt.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (19. April 2021)

kann mir jemand sagen was das für einer ist? (der sah so aus ich war das nicht)


----------



## Schraetzer (19. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was das für einer ist? (der sah so aus ich war das nicht)
> Anhang anzeigen 371787


Ein Döbel würde ich sagen.


----------



## Thomas. (19. April 2021)

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Ein Döbel würde ich sagen.


Döbel? Döbel sind doch mindestens 45cm   
nee tatsächlich ein Döbel? dat is ein Döbel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. April 2021)

Hier nun wie versprochen mein kleiner Bericht von gestern Abend/Nacht am kleinen Fluss in Schleswig-Holstein. Erst mal zur Beruhigung aller: Es gab keine neuen Fischarten. Der Aal lief noch nicht und ließ sich die ganze Nacht bis 2:00 Uhr nicht blicken. Dafür gab es reichlich Brassen und als Überraschungsfang in der Dämmerung einen wirklich tollen Barsch. Das ist das Schöne an der OCC: Wenn man mit Wurm wie in alten Zeiten angelt, weiß man nie, was an den Haken geht


----------



## Skott (20. April 2021)

PETRI Jesco Peschutter , das ist ein feiner Barsch und tolle Bilder, danke dafür!


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter 
herzliches Petri zur Flunder und dem Bilderbuchbarsch, ich finde es auch schön, einfach mal die Möglichkeiten einer einzigen COmbo auszuloten. WIe schon gesagt, auch ich glaube wie Professor Tinca das diejenigen vorne liegen werden, die Süß- und Salzwasser gut erreichen können-
Aber jetzt bereits Favoriten ausgucken trau ich mir nicht zu. Vergesst nicht: Wir sind erst in der dritten Woche der Challenge, und sie läuft bis zum 30sten August. Nur ein Angeltag kann einem Teilnehmer einen ganzen Strauss Spezies liefern, z.B. sind die ansehnlichen 8 Zähler von Luis2811 das Werk von zwei Angeltagen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. April 2021)

Petri Dank Skott und Minimax . Es war wirklich ein schöner Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Tolle Bilder und Petri Heil zum dicken Barsch, Jesco.


----------



## Jason (20. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sind erst in der dritten Woche der Challenge, und sie läuft bis zum 30sten August.


Gut erkannt, verehrter Kollege. Ich greife von hinten an.   Und da kann auch noch viel passieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## u-see fischer (20. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter 

Flunder

Anhang anzeigen 371717


Bild und Fangmeldung aus dem OCC Fangmeldungsthread. Ich sehe bei dem Fisch rote Punkte, ist das nicht eine Scholle? Der zweite fisch aus der Meldung hier im Thread könnte eine Flunder sein, da dort die roten Punkte fehlen.


----------



## Jason (20. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter
> 
> Flunder
> 
> ...


Ist ein Plattfisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter
> 
> Flunder
> 
> ...



Das ist derselbe Fisch auf beiden Bildern, nur zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten fotografiert. Rote Punkte sind kein eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal für eine Scholle. Die Flunder ist entlang der Seitenlinie und an der Basis der Rücken- und Afterflosse rau. Schollen haben eine glatte Haut und nur auf dem Kopf befindet sich eine Reihe von Knochenhöckern. Im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal kommen des Weiteren fast nur Flundern vor, wenn auch ganz selten mal eine Scholle gefangen wird


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter
> 
> Flunder
> 
> ...


von FIschartenbestimmung habe ich keine Ahnung ( Ich kann identifizieren: 1. Döbel 2. Andere Fische) aber die Nachfrage -und dazu wird es immer wieder mal kommen- ist mustergültig gestellt, nämlich 1. nicht im Fangthread sondern hier,  2.mit genauem Zitat des fraglichen Postings 3. mit @-Erwähnung des Teilnehmers.  
So wollen wirs immer halten


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> *Flunder*





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> *Flunder*







knick-knack,
Minimax


----------



## u-see fischer (20. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Das ist derselbe Fisch auf beiden Bildern, nur zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten fotografiert. Rote Punkte sind kein eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal für eine Scholle. Die Flunder ist entlang der Seitenlinie und an der Basis der Rücken- und Afterflosse rau. Schollen haben eine glatte Haut und nur auf dem Kopf befindet sich eine Reihe von Knochenhöckern. Im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal kommen des Weiteren fast nur Flundern vor, wenn auch ganz selten mal eine Scholle gefangen wird


Alles klar, das die Flunder auf der dunklen Seite rau ist, ist mir bekannt. Die raue Seitenlinie ist auf dem zweiten Bild auch schön zu sehen. Bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei beiden Bilder um den selben Fisch handelt.


----------



## Tokka (20. April 2021)

Heute mal wieder mit der OCC Kombo am Wasser gewesen. Der Fluss war gnädig und hat mir nen 55er Döbel und ne Rotfeder für die wissenschaftl. Erhebung spendiert. Ansonsten gab es noch einige schöne Rotaugen, Güstern und Brassen in allen Größen bis 50 cm. Und das Beste: Ruhe! Habe gerade ziemlich stressige Arbeitswochen hinter mir.


----------



## Finke20 (21. April 2021)

Wieder sehr schöne Berichte und vor allem schöne Fische, da kann ich nur Petri sagen.

Heute ging auf den Strelasund in Stralsund, als Bewohner von MV darf ich das ja noch, da bin ich wohl etwas Privilegiert in diesem Jahr .
Mein Angelbegleiter hat mich zu 6:00 Uhr abgeholt und los ging die Fahrt. Gegen 7:20 Uhr ist das Schlauchi einsatzbereit  .






Der Sund lag fast windstill da, aber zu 10:30 soll der Wind auf 5 auffrischen und das heißt runter vom Wasser.
Nach kurzer fahrt sind wir am angestrebten Angelplatz angekommen, als erstes kam die OCC Rute zum Einsatz und nach gut 10 min. ist der Zielfisch am Haken.






Ich muss gestehen danach habe ich auf eine kürzere Rute gewechselt.

Die Heringe bissen die ganze Zeit, bei meinem Angelbegleiter ließ sich sogar eine ca 55 cm Meerforelle blicken, schnappte ich den Köder aber nicht.

Es gab zwischendurch so viel Fisch auf dem Echolot zu sehen, da brauchte man nur die Montage  am Boot runterlassen und die Fische bissen sofort.






Ich hoffe es ist auf dem Bild zu erkennen.

Da wir in MV beim Heringsangeln mit 6 Anbissstellen fischen können ist auch mein bester Fang 6 Heringe gewesen, das hat man auch nicht alle Tage.
Sehr häufig 3 auch mal 4 Fische. Alles in allem ist es ein sehr schöner Vormittag gewesen.
Kurz nach 10 Uhr frischte der Wind auf und 10:30 Uhr machen wir Schluss, weiße Kämme auf den Wellen ist eine 5 und das muss man mit dem Schauchi nicht mehr haben.
Ich hatte ca. 150 Heringe und mein Begleiter  auch. Das sollte für die nächste Zeit reichen .






Jetzt kommt bald der Hornhecht und mal schauen ob ich den auch bekomme.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wieder sehr schöne Berichte und vor allem schöne Fische, da kann ich nur Petri sagen.
> 
> Heute ging auf den Strelasund in Stralsund, als Bewohner von MV darf ich das ja noch, da bin ich wohl etwas Privilegiert in diesem Jahr .
> Mein Angelbegleiter hat mich zu 6:00 Uhr abgeholt und los ging die Fahrt. Gegen 7:20 Uhr ist das Schlauchi einsatzbereit  .
> ...


Petri
Schöner Bericht. 
Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger und Danke für die tollen Berichte.


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was das für einer ist? (der sah so aus ich war das nicht)
> Anhang anzeigen 371787





Schraetzer schrieb:


> Ein Döbel würde ich sagen.


ich sach doch dat is ein Döbel   Jesco Peschutter tausche gegen Meerforelle , dieses Jahr bis jetzt mein größter


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich sach doch dat is ein Döbel   Jesco Peschutter tausche gegen Meerforelle , dieses Jahr bis jetzt mein größter
> Anhang anzeigen 371900


Würde ihn gerne tauschen. Entspräche aber glaube nicht den Regeln


----------



## Finke20 (21. April 2021)

Also ich könnte Heringe im Tausch anbieten , bin jetzt übrigens mit dem putzen der Fische fertig .  3 Stunden angeln und 3 Stunden putzen.


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

Petri allen Fängern, und ein ganz besonderes WOW an Thomas. zum Dickdöbel der Yamato-Klasse, und vielen Dank an Finke20 für den tollen Bericht! Schon der zweite der das Salzwasser miteinbezieht. Ich bin sehr gespannt, welcher Teilnehmer uns den ersten Hornhecht und den ersten Dorsch bringt.


----------



## Finke20 (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, welcher Teilnehmer uns den ersten Hornhecht



Mal sehen in 2 Wochen wird das erste mal angetestet  , Fetzenköder sind schon geschnitten .


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> .... WIe schon gesagt, auch ich glaube wie Professor Tinca das diejenigen vorne liegen werden, die Süß- und Salzwasser gut erreichen können-
> Aber jetzt bereits Favoriten ausgucken trau ich mir nicht zu. Vergesst nicht: Wir sind erst in der dritten Woche der Challenge, und sie läuft bis zum 30sten August. Nur ein Angeltag kann einem Teilnehmer einen ganzen Strauss Spezies liefern, z.B. sind die ansehnlichen 8 Zähler von Luis2811 das Werk von zwei Angeltagen.


So schaut es aus, unterschreibe ich so!
Vergesst auch nicht das Wetter in weiten Teilen Deutschlands. Faktoren wie Eingespanntheit, Zeit,... Noch Unmengen an Zeit sind vorhanden. Hinzu werden sich im Sommer Tages,-WE Ausflüge gesellen. Schon allein bei Pepe56 und mir kommen noch, wenn alles gut geht, Po Delta, Adria, Alpengewässer und Co hinzu. Ebenso kommt die Zeit bei vielen Anderen. Denke ab Mitte, Ende Sommer wird es hier richtig spannend.


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2021)

erstmal Petri Herr Finke20, und die Rolle tut immer noch 


Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ca. 150 Heringe


was macht man mit 150 Heringe, was ich so im Jahr an Hering vertilge (aus dem Supermarkt wie Heringsstip- salat Rollmops) würde ich damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre genug haben


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal Petri Herr Finke20, und die Rolle tut immer noch
> 
> was macht man mit 150 Heringe, was ich so im Jahr an Hering vertilge (aus dem Supermarkt wie Heringsstip- salat Rollmops) würde ich damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre genug haben


Ich wüßte locker was. Wir/ich lieben Heringe! Bismarck, Bratrollmops, Matjes, mit Salzkartoffeln und leckerer DDR Soße,...


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Mitunter auch wahnsinnig gesund und vorbeugend gegen Alzheimer! 
So anbei.


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich wüßte locker was. Wir/ich lieben Heringe! Bismarck, Bratrollmops, Matjes, mit Salzkartoffeln und* leckerer DDR Soße*,...


Ich krieg schon wieder Appetit. Wie geht Die?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich krieg schon wieder Appetit. Wie geht Die?



Mehlschwitze, Wasser, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Staub von der Berliner Mauer.


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich krieg schon wieder Appetit. Wie geht Die?


Aber gern! 
https://www.ddr-rezepte.de/deftig/marinierter-hering/ 

Oder in einem meiner geschätzten Bücher:


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mehlschwitze, Wasser, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Staub von der Berliner Mauer.


Aber nur von der Ostseite


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber gern!
> https://www.ddr-rezepte.de/deftig/marinierter-hering/
> 
> Oder in einem meiner geschätzten Bücher:
> ...




So sieht das Original aus....


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sieht das Original aus....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371921
> Anhang anzeigen 371922


Hatte ich auch...aber, naja, lassen wir das! Mein Muttchen hat beide! 
Hach....


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sieht das Original aus....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371921
> Anhang anzeigen 371922


Genial vor allem die Nährwertsangabengaben für alle möglichen Zutaten und Lebensmittel! Ob Gramm oder nach Löffel. Beste!!!


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

Lassen wir die Vergangenheit schauen wir in die Zukunft. Beispielsweise dauert es noch eine ganze lange Stunde, bis Mrs. Minimax mit dem Abendessen fertig ist. Ich weiss nicht wie ich bis dahin überleben soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2021)

Hast du vielleicht noch ne Dose  Frühstücksfleisch/Maden/Mais irgendwo beim Angelkram?


----------



## rustaweli (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lassen wir die Vergangenheit schauen wir in die Zukunft. Beispielsweise dauert es noch eine ganze lange Stunde, bis Mrs. Minimax mit dem Abendessen fertig ist. Ich weiss nicht wie ich bis dahin überleben soll.


Ok, wir hören auf und räumen der Mrs. die benötigte Zeit ein.
Guten Hunger!


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> erstmal Petri Herr Finke20, und die Rolle tut immer noch
> 
> was macht man mit 150 Heringe, was ich so im Jahr an Hering vertilge (aus dem Supermarkt wie Heringsstip- salat Rollmops) würde ich damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre genug haben


Bei mir reicht das 3 Monate, aber ich mußß immer abgeben, da brauch ich eigentlich das doppelte.


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2021)

Boar ihr macht mich fertig mit den Fangmeldungen. 
Entweder komm ich nicht los, oder es regnet, ist arschkalt oder sonst was. Hoffe der Mai bietet jetzt mal endlich ordentliches Wetter und die richtige Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Jason (21. April 2021)

Heute nach der Arbeit konnte mich nichts mehr halten. Schnell das Mittagessen verschlungen, umgezogen und dann ....., nein, nicht zum angeln. Erstmal auf die Baustelle und die letzte Reihe Steine gemauert, alles aufgeräumt und sauber gemacht. Aber dann, so gegen 18 Uhr schnell die OCC Combo, Kescher und meine Raubfischköderkiste ins Auto gepackt und ab an die Teiche. An dem großen Teich hab ich angefangen, bestimmt 40-50 Würfe mit den verschiedensten Ködern, nichts. 2 Komplettabrisse durch Hänger gab es. Dann bin ich zu dem kleineren rüber marschiert. Da klappte es. Erst hatte ich einen kleinen Hecht, der sich befreien konnte dran und dann kam kurz danach der schmale hier. 





Mein erster Punkt und darüber freue ich mich sehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2021)

Großartig wie ihr hier schon Fische fangt und so toll darüber berichtet. 
Andal würde es sicher gefallen.


----------



## Finke20 (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> was macht man mit 150 Heringe



Also Thomas. 150 Heringe sind nicht viel. Heute Abend gab es schon mal 15 frisch aus der Pfanne.
Morgen zum Mittag werden 40 gebraten und dazu gibt es lecker Butterstulle. Was übrig bleib wird sauer eingelegt. 
30 wurden in Salz eingelegt. Damit ist schon mal  mehr als die hälfte  weg. Rest kommt in den Forster und das sind dann 3-4 Mahlzeiten . Geräuchert werden sie auch.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> was macht man mit 150 Heringe,



Surströmming vielleicht.


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute nach der Arbeit konnte mich nichts mehr halten. Schnell das Mittagessen verschlungen, umgezogen und dann ....., nein, nicht zum angeln. Erstmal auf die Baustelle und die letzte Reihe Steine gemauert, alles aufgeräumt und sauber gemacht. Aber dann, so gegen 18 Uhr schnell die OCC Combo, Kescher und meine Raubfischköderkiste ins Auto gepackt und ab an die Teiche. An dem großen Teich hab ich angefangen, bestimmt 40-50 Würfe mit den verschiedensten Ködern, nichts. 2 Komplettabrisse durch Hänger gab es. Dann bin ich zu dem kleineren rüber marschiert. Da klappte es. Erst hatte ich einen kleinen Hecht, der sich befreien konnte dran und dann kam kurz danach der schmale hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Schnabeldöbel, lieber Jason. Ist der OCC Erstnachweis


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Bin erstmal still gelegt, letzte Stufe übersehen und Fuß verknackst.
> OCC wohl erst ab Mai.


Wie geht es dir Simon ?


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2021)

oha, ist mir grade erst aufgefallen, lieber Jason: 
Nübsiemässig machst Du keine halben Sachen, wie?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2021)

Wenn der gute Jason mit der OCC Kombo zum Heilbuttangeln nach Norge fährt muss der Karabiner auch standhalten.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2021)

Den wollte ich entschuldigen, hab ich aber vergessen es zu erwähnen. Ich hatte keine kleinere in meiner Box und mein Angeltasche hatte ich nicht dabei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Den wollte ich entschuldigen, hab ich aber vergessen es zu erwähnen. Ich hatte keine kleinere in meiner Box und mein Angeltasche hatte ich nicht dabei.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Den Hecht hats offenbar nicht gestört


----------



## Jason (22. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn der gute Jason mit der OCC Kombo zum Heilbuttangeln nach Norge fährt muss der Karabiner auch standhalten.


In der Box waren sonst meine Pilker. War froh das die Wirbel da noch drin waren. Sonst hätte ich wieder fahren können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Boar ihr macht mich fertig mit den Fangmeldungen.
> Entweder komm ich nicht los, oder es regnet, ist arschkalt oder sonst was. Hoffe der Mai bietet jetzt mal endlich ordentliches Wetter und die richtige Wassertemperatur.


Immer diese Schönwetterangler. 


Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wie geht es dir Simon ?


Dank Voltaren Forte und Druckverband ganz gut. Aber unebener Grund ist immer noch unangenehm zu laufen.


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Immer diese Schönwetterangler.


Mich stört das nicht, aber die Fische wollen dann am Kanal noch nicht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mitunter auch wahnsinnig gesund und vorbeugend gegen Alzheimer!
> So anbei.


Was hast du gegen mich?


----------



## Niklas32 (22. April 2021)

Moin,
mal ne Frage von der Seite. Ich lese bereits seit einigen Tagen interessiert die verschiedenen Fangmeldungen und Berichte. Besteht die Möglichkeit noch etwas verspätet einzusteigen? Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht alle 93 Seiten gelesen habe und mir daher diese Information eventuell nicht untergekommen ist.

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Mikesch (22. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Boar ihr macht mich fertig mit den Fangmeldungen.
> ...


Kann ich dir nur beipflichten, meine Combo hat noch keinen Fisch "gesehen". Dafür hat ein feines Forellenrütchen Hecht (maßig in der Schonzeit) und Aitel (im Beisein des OCC-Gerätes) gefangen. Hätte doch eine Combo mit schon aufgeladenem Mojo nehmen sollen.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2021)

Also lieber rhinefisher , deine Grundel sieht so aus, wie ein Gummifisch von Askari. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2021)

Thomas. Deine Rotfeder ist aber ausgepresst...stand das im Rezept?


----------



## Thomas. (22. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Thomas. Deine Rotfeder ist aber ausgepresst...stand das im Rezept?


´die wollte mich zum Vater machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> deine Grundel sieht so aus, wie ein Gummifisch von Askari.


Nur sehr viel kleiner...


----------



## Mooskugel (22. April 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne Frage von der Seite. Ich lese bereits seit einigen Tagen interessiert die verschiedenen Fangmeldungen und Berichte. Besteht die Möglichkeit noch etwas verspätet einzusteigen? Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht alle 93 Seiten gelesen habe und mir daher diese Information eventuell nicht untergekommen ist.
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Frag mal den Minimax


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne Frage von der Seite. Ich lese bereits seit einigen Tagen interessiert die verschiedenen Fangmeldungen und Berichte. Besteht die Möglichkeit noch etwas verspätet einzusteigen? Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht alle 93 Seiten gelesen habe und mir daher diese Information eventuell nicht untergekommen ist.
> 
> Grüße Niklas



Moin Niklas,

in dieser Saison ist die Anmeldeliste seit dem 1.4. geschlossen und es werden keine weiteren Teilnehmer dazugenommen.

Aber schon jetzt ist klar, das es im nächsten Jahr wieder eine OCC oder etwas Ähnliches geben wird, wo sich Interessierte anmelden können. Und es gibt natürlich auch bereits jetzt neben der OCC eine Menge Threads, in denen ständig tolle Fangberichte, Bilder und Abenteuer vom Wasser gepostet werden. Da sind neue Beiträge immer willkommen.

herzliche Grüße,

OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## Niklas32 (23. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Moin Niklas,
> 
> in dieser Saison ist die Anmeldeliste seit dem 1.4. geschlossen und es werden keine weiteren Teilnehmer dazugenommen.
> 
> ...


Ah ok. Dann starte ich nächstes Jahr einen Versuch. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2021)

Erst war ich an der Nidda ansitzen mit Mais, Made und Rotwurm, leider hat sich kein Cyprinide erbarmt.
Dann noch mal zum Main mit 11er GuFi und 5g-Kopf oberflächennah einkurbeln, dann hat sich gerade der erste Zetti gezeigt...1 Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang.
Knapp 60 cm...


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Erst war ich an der Nidda ansitzen mit Mais, Made und Rotwurm, leider hat sich kein Cyprinide erbarmt.
> Dann noch mal zum Main mit 11er GuFi und 5g-Kopf oberflächennah einkurbeln, dann hat sich gerade der erste Zetti gezeigt...1 Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang.
> Knapp 60 cm...
> Anhang anzeigen 372319


Petri zum Z-Fisch! Ist der OCC-Erstnachweis!


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2021)

Jetzt noch 30 Minuten auf Wels...mit dem Illex Ammonite Shad...beste Grundelimitation ever.


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> .mit dem Illex Ammonite Shad...beste Grundelimitation ever.


Du kannst ja mal zum Spass versuchen, ein Bild davon als Grundelmeldung einzureichen. Also ich würd drauf reinfallen, schätze aber das Forelle74 & Jesco Peschutter den Hoax durchschauen würden. 
...
...
Höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## hanzz (25. April 2021)

Meine Grundel hat auch nen Jigkopf geschluckt


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2021)

Sieht ziemlich realistisch aus das Vieh. 
Was fürn Fabrikat ist das?


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich realistisch aus das Vieh.
> Was fürn Fabrikat ist das?


Ist ne echte die er in Kerzenwachs getaucht hat.

Edit: Vergiss es, Mr. hanzz. Wir haben dich genau im Auge.


----------



## hanzz (25. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich realistisch aus das Vieh.
> Was fürn Fabrikat ist das?


Glaube von Behr


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Erst war ich an der Nidda ansitzen mit Mais, Made und Rotwurm, leider hat sich kein Cyprinide erbarmt.
> Dann noch mal zum Main mit 11er GuFi und 5g-Kopf oberflächennah einkurbeln, dann hat sich gerade der erste Zetti gezeigt...1 Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang.
> Knapp 60 cm...
> Anhang anzeigen 372319


Petri, wie ihr das immer alle könnt.
Ich steh 5-6 Stunden an der Elbe und nicht mal ein Anfasser, höchstens 3-5 Abrisse.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. April 2021)

Petri Heil Ihr OCC Besessenen,

bin gerade echt neidisch auf Eure Stunden am Wasser.
Wollte ich doch eigentlich auch von Anfang an, kräftig mitmischen.
Nun hocke / liege ich hier schon 5 Wochen gebettet auf Kissen und schaue mit der Erkenntnis, dass noch Weitere dazukommen, nur wehmütig aus dem Fenster.

Ich werde dann wohl wirklich von Hinten aufräumen müssen.

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Gert-Show (26. April 2021)

Detlev, gute und schnelle Genesung. Und dann...Attacke !



KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Petri, wie ihr das immer alle könnt.
> Ich steh 5-6 Stunden an der Elbe und nicht mal ein Anfasser, höchstens 3-5 Abrisse.


Abrisse? Dann suchst du die Zettis am Grund...ich nicht! Bei uns am klaren Main ist das anders als an der trüben Elbe.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist der OCC-Erstnachweis!



War da nicht was mit Schonzeit oder so....


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit Schonzeit oder so....


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fischt Gert-Show in Hesse.
Keine Schonzeit


----------



## rhinefisher (26. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fischt Gert-Show in Hesse.
> Keine Schonzeit


Wow - wurde die abgeschafft?
Aber das sollte auch nicht den Gert kritisieren, sondern erklären warum hier noch keine gefangen wurden..
Mir ist es egal ob jemand irgendeinen geschonten Fisch meldet, schließlich kann immer mal was an den Haken gehen, was man garnicht wollte.
Und ich finde es auch arg übertrieben, den dann, wie beim Jesco Peschutter geschehen, freiwillig aus der Wertung zu nehmen - edle Geste - aber warum..


----------



## Gert-Show (26. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit Schonzeit oder so....


In Hessen hat der Zander keine Schonzeit.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> In Hessen hat der Zander keine Schonzeit.


Ja - weiß ich jetzt auch...  
Aber wie gesagt - siehe oben... .


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ich finde es auch arg übertrieben, den dann, wie beim Jesco Peschutter geschehen, freiwillig aus der Wertung zu nehmen - edle Geste - aber warum..


Hat er doch geschrieben. Fisch wurde nicht aus der Wertung genommen, Jesco hat damals so für sich entschieden, ihn nicht zur Wertung einzustellen



Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> gab es auch noch einen unerwarteten Beifang beim Friedfischangeln mit Maden. An einem 14er Haken mit drei Maden hakte sich ein fetter Zander (...)Für die OCC will ich dann aber lieber einen gezielt gefangenen und deshalb zählt diese Fischart für mich erst mal noch nicht. Darum kümmere ich mich später


----------



## geomas (26. April 2021)

^ Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde!


----------



## Gert-Show (26. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber das sollte auch nicht den Gert kritisieren, sondern erklären warum hier noch keine gefangen wurden..


Habe ich auch nicht als Kritik verstanden, denn ich habe ja nichts Unrechtes getan.
Noch zur Erläuterung: ich beobachte seit Jahren, wann die Zettis Liebe machen. So ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur geht es los, bei sonnigen Tagen auch etwas früher. Dieses Jahr ging es in der ersten Aprilwoche los. Durch die zwischenzeitlich wieder zurückgegangenen Temperaturen verzögert sich natürlich das Schlüpfen der Brut und verlängert die Standzeit der Böcke auf den Nestern. Und wir wissen alle, dass nicht alle Zander auf einmal laichen, das wird noch bis in den Mai gehen.
Aber: ich angle ja nicht am Grund, wo die Nestbewacher alles attackieren, was in die Nähe des Geleges kommt, sondern ca. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mit durchgeleierten Gummis am 5-g-Kopf. Damit lasse ich definitiv die Böcke am Grund in Ruhe, habe aber die Chance auf Rapfen, Döbel, Aland, Wels und eben auf Zander, die nicht (mehr) am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen, sondern fressen.
Ich spreche in dieser Zeit sogar Angler an, die Ihre Gummis zum Grund schicken und erkläre denen, was sie anrichten können...denn der Bestand ist auf natürliche Reproduktion angewiesen, da in Hessen neben der Aufhebung der Schonzeit auch ein Besatzverbot für Zander (in allen offenen Gewässern) ausgesprochen wurde.
Ich habe fertig...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. April 2021)

Ich bin fremdgegangen

Bei meiner Karpfentour an den Fluss lag meine OCC-Combo die ganze Zeit im Auto. Auf meinem Rod Pod befanden sich hingegen meine geliebten Century-Karpfenruten. Auch wenn mich meine OCC-Rute anflehte, war sie dieses Mal nicht die richtige Rute für die Angelei und durfte nur von der Seitenlinie zuschauen, wie ich mit meinen anderen Stöcken schöne Fische fing. Am letzten Morgen der Session, nach einer Nacht mit Temperaturen unter Null Grad, kam dann noch dieser schicke Schuppenkarpfen vorbei. Kein Punkt für mich, aber trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die schöne Zeit am Wasser ist alles, was zählt


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Ein dickes und schuppiges Petri Heil, Elmar!


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bin fremdgegangen
> 
> Bei meiner Karpfentour an den Fluss lag meine OCC-Combo die ganze Zeit im Auto. Auf meinem Rod Pod befanden sich hingegen meine geliebten Century-Karpfenruten. Auch wenn mich meine OCC-Rute anflehte, war sie dieses Mal nicht die richtige Rute für die Angelei und durfte nur von der Seitenlinie zuschauen, wie ich mit meinen anderen Stöcken schöne Fische fing. Am letzten Morgen der Session, nach einer Nacht mit Temperaturen unter Null Grad, kam dann noch dieser schicke Schuppenkarpfen vorbei. Kein Punkt für mich, aber trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die schöne Zeit am Wasser ist alles, was zählt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372354


Ich frag mich ob Du für das Foto die Arme lang gemacht hast  ach,iwo...soviel Kraft haste nicht, PETRI


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

Toller Fisch. Wow

Dickes Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> schöne Fische fing.



Worauf hat der Schuppi gebissen?


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bin fremdgegangen
> 
> Bei meiner Karpfentour an den Fluss lag meine OCC-Combo die ganze Zeit im Auto. Auf meinem Rod Pod befanden sich hingegen meine geliebten Century-Karpfenruten. Auch wenn mich meine OCC-Rute anflehte, war sie dieses Mal nicht die richtige Rute für die Angelei und durfte nur von der Seitenlinie zuschauen, wie ich mit meinen anderen Stöcken schöne Fische fing. Am letzten Morgen der Session, nach einer Nacht mit Temperaturen unter Null Grad, kam dann noch dieser schicke Schuppenkarpfen vorbei. *Kein Punkt für mich, aber trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die schöne Zeit am Wasser ist alles, was zählt*



Herzliches Petri, lieber Jesco Peschutter zu der bulligen Boillimaschine- und schön das Du auch ohne OCC Combo das hier zeigst, denn hier sinds Geschichten die zählen!

Und weil Du den wahrhaften OCC Geist in einem so schönen Bonmot verpackt hast, soll dieses wie schon Sir nobbi1962 s denkwürdiger Winni-Puh Satz (


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> meine heißt winni pu und wenn sie bricht angel ich weiter.


auch in angemessener Form verewigt werden.

Herzlich,
Privat-Minimax


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Worauf hat der Schuppi gebissen?



Der Schuppi kam auf einen pinken, 15er Pop Up am Chod Rig angeboten


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

YES! Der König unserer Gewässer!
Gobio, Gobio, oh Du mein Gobio, watt'n Löwe


----------



## Jason (26. April 2021)

Euch kann man nur beneiden, so oft wie ihr ans Wasser kommt. Petri zur Grundel Minimax 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Petri zur *Grundel* Minimax
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## Jason (26. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


Äh, natürlich Gründling.


----------



## rutilus69 (26. April 2021)

Einen Gründling hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder am Haken.
Petri!


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


Wieso ? Du hast doch ne Grundel gefangen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein dickes und schuppiges Petri Heil, Elmar!


Wie, was, ich? Sehe da gar nichst zu essen. Das kann ich nicht sein


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wie, was, ich? Sehe da gar nichst zu essen. Das kann ich nicht sein


Das liegt nur an der blauen Mütze, die den Prof verwirrt hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Genau.
Die Mütze war überm Gesicht, daher die Verwechslung....nee der dicke Karpfen hat mich abgelenkt.
Sorry....meinte natürlich Jesco.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Die Mütze war überm Gesicht, daher die Verwechslung....nee der dicke Karpfen hat mich abgelenkt.
> Sorry....meinte natürlich Jesco.


Hab auch gedacht, gut dass er ne Mütze auf hat


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein dickes und schuppiges Petri Heil, Elmar!



Petri Dank! Ich habe mich schon gewundert und verzweifelt nach dem Fang von Elmar Elfers gesucht . Konnte aber nirgends etwas finden


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. April 2021)

Ich habe mal einen kleinen Bericht über meine Erfahrungen zur OCC geschrieben. Diesen findet Ihr hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/ein-angler-eine-rute.338/

Viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Liebe Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

Herzliches Petri Professor Tinca an dieser Stelle zu dem Supergiebel, herrlicher Fisch und OCC Erstmeldung  Toll auch das Du ihn gesucht und gefunden hast!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Danke!
Der Giebel ist auch mein PB. Mit 45cm und 1,9kg ein echter Ochse.


----------



## Finke20 (27. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit 45cm und 1,9kg ein echter Ochse.



Ochse ist kein Fisch und zählt nicht .

Aber für einen Giebel ist es schon recht ordentlich . Petri Prof und natürlich auch an alle die in der letzten Zeit erfolgreich gewesen sind.


----------



## Slappy (27. April 2021)

Eine kurze Frage. 
Karpfen=Karpfen / Forelle=Forelle egal ob Schuppen/Spieler oder Bach/Regenbogen korrekt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage.
> Karpfen=Karpfen / Forelle=Forelle egal ob Schuppen/Spieler oder Bach/Regenbogen korrekt?



Nein.
Karpfen ist eben Karpfen - eine Art(egal wie beschuppt).
Bachforelle ist auch eine Art und Regenbogenforelle ist eine andere Art.
Jede Art hat auch einen eigenen lateinischen Namen.


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage.
> Karpfen=Karpfen / Forelle=Forelle egal ob Schuppen/Spieler oder Bach/Regenbogen korrekt?


Karpfen=Karpfen (cyprinus karpfio, Geschmacksrichtung ejal)
Forelle: Regenbogenforelle onchodingens kissmy und die verschiedenen salmo trutta Formen sind alles eigene OCC Arten: Bachforelle, Seeforelle, Meerforelle. Auch Marmorata, und Wenn's sein muss auch Ohridforelle.
Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben...


----------



## rhinefisher (27. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und die verschiedenen Salmo Trutta formen sind alles eigene Arten Bachforelle, Seeforelle, Meerforelle. Auch Marmorata, und Wenn's sein muss auch Ohridforelle.
> Seltsam? Aber so steht es geschrieben...


Nicht dein Ernst - oder?
Und Grundel ist Grundel, obwohl das nun tatsächlich eigenständige Arten sind..?
Schon etwas schräg und willkürlich...


----------



## Slappy (27. April 2021)

Alles klar. 
Dann muss ich doch noch mal einen RBD fangen. 
Aber gleichzeitig hatte unser rhinefisher recht. Demnach müssten die Grundeln auch einzeln zählen wenn deutlich unterscheidbar


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst - oder?
> Und Grundel ist Grundel, obwohl das nun tatsächlich eigenständige Arten sind..?
> Schon etwas schräg und willkürlich...


Isso. Die Grundel-ist-Grundel-Handhabung wurde noch von Andal so eingeführt, und in diesem Sinne auch die Fangmeldungen behandelt.
Was die Trutta-Formen angeht: Ich als Privat-Minimax bin ja auch schon lange dafür, den Bachforellenpirsch- und den Meerforellenfängethread gewaltsam zusammenzulegen, um mehr Platz für Friedfischthreads zu schaffen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und Grundel ist Grundel,


Wie viel Grundelarten gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?
Bei mir hier keine.


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel Grundelarten gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?
> Bei mir hier keine.


Warts ab, dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Mach keinen Ärger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (27. April 2021)

zum Beitrag von Minimax...

Ihr macht einen riesigen Fehler, beim Fang von Bach- Regenbogen-  und oder Meerforellen solltet Ihr schon noch unterscheiden, auf welchen Köder gefangen wird. Ne Forelle auf Teig is(s)t und bleibt ein Friedfisch. So will es mein Ich!

Gruß


----------



## NaabMäx (27. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich bin fremdgegangen
> 
> Bei meiner Karpfentour an den Fluss lag meine OCC-Combo die ganze Zeit im Auto. Auf meinem Rod Pod befanden sich hingegen meine geliebten Century-Karpfenruten. Auch wenn mich meine OCC-Rute anflehte, war sie dieses Mal nicht die richtige Rute für die Angelei und durfte nur von der Seitenlinie zuschauen, wie ich mit meinen anderen Stöcken schöne Fische fing. Am letzten Morgen der Session, nach einer Nacht mit Temperaturen unter Null Grad, kam dann noch dieser schicke Schuppenkarpfen vorbei. Kein Punkt für mich, aber trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die schöne Zeit am Wasser ist alles, was zählt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372354


10 Punkte fürs nicht Mogeln. Super Fisch. Dickes Petri.


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> zum Beitrag von Minimax...
> 
> Ihr macht einen riesigen Fehler, beim Fang von Bach- Regenbogen-  und oder Meerforellen solltet Ihr schon noch unterscheiden, auf welchen Köder gefangen wird. Ne Forelle auf Teig is(s)t und bleibt ein Friedfisch. So will es mein Ich!
> 
> Gruß


Du hast ja recht, aber uns sind die Hände gebunden.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. April 2021)

Als Externer schlage ich vor, um jeglichen Streit vorzubeugen, dass ihr nur noch zwischen Fisch und Nicht-Fisch unterscheidet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (27. April 2021)

tschja, und was is nu mit den Silberfischen?

ich zergrübel mich hier in vier Teile und Ihr nehmt das wieder nicht ernst...


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Als Externer schlage ich vor, um jeglichen Streit vorzubeugen, dass ihr nur noch zwischen Fisch und Nicht-Fisch unterscheidet.


Es ist ja nicht so leicht. Richtig ist einerseits, das Andal ausschließlich Fische zur Wertung zugelassen hat, und Kreaturen wie Krustentiere, Geflügel und Meerjungfrauen expressis verbis ausgeschlossen hat.
Richtig ist aber auch, das aufgrund einer obskuren mitternächtlichen Scheindiskussion, angezettelt von geomas, dem alten Zündelmeier, auch Rundmäuler -die ja definitiv keine Fische sind- gewertet werden könnten.
Mir graut schon vor dem Tag, dem hier jemand mit nem Haifisch voller Putzerfische aufschlägt, an dem ein von einer Lamprete angesaugter Schiffshalter sitzt.
Das ist das AB, ich weiss, es wird passieren...


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel Grundelarten gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?
> Bei mir hier keine.


Ich denke, drei sind es: Kessler-, Marmor- und Schwarzmundgrundel.
Aber Andal hat gesprochen: Grundel ist Grundel...und das gilt als Gesetz.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2021)

So ihr Lieben, jetzt geht's ans Eingemachte:
1. Ich habe mir eine Monatskarte für einen Bach organisiert, welcher bei FfM-Hoechst von Norden in mein geliebtes Rinnsal mündet und im Moment 2 Grad wärmer ist als mein Stammgewässer.
2. Der Esox gestern kam (mit Onlineguiding eines Boardis) schon von dort. 
3. Ich habe nicht nur Online-Recherche betrieben, sondern heute nach Büroschluss mir auch einen Streckenabschnitt angeschaut...das Highlight für die Passanten: ein Banker mit grauem Anzug und schwarzen Lackschuhen spaziert am schlammigen Ufer entlang und krabbelt ins Gebüsch,
4. Ich habe mit zwei Anglern gebabbelt und mir Infos über Wassertiefe, Fischbestand und Angelmethoden geholt.
5. Das lange Wochenende naht, damit ist genug Zeit für Natur und Angeln.
6. Meine bessere Hälfte hat die Angeltrips schon genehmigt. 
Das gibts zwar keine Giebel, Gründlinge oder Schleien, aber genug andere Spezies für das Scoreboard. Seid gewarnt...


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel Grundelarten gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?
> Bei mir hier keine.


Grundeln sind göttliche Fische, quasi der Döbel des noobartigen Anglers


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2021)

Gert-Show 
Ach lieber Gert
Wennse nich von soweit wech kommen würdest, tät ich glatt ma rumkommen. 

Hab da aber auch noch für Mai wat geplant. 
Oder wie Schlucke in Bang Boom Bang sachte
"Ich bin da wat am planen dran" 

Schleie Ikk hör dir trapsen wa. Und wenn nich dann halt Esox. 
Hagener Meer ich komme. Is aber nich in Hagen.


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke!
> Der Giebel ist auch mein PB. Mit 45cm und 1,9kg ein echter Ochse.


Glückwunsch 
Ist aber auch ein prächtiges Exemplar. 
Von so Flüsschen träume ich ja.


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

Gert-Show: 
Sehr cool, ein ausgefeilter, gut vorbereiteter Angelplan, Haussegensmäßig abgesichert, Termine Freigeräumt, Papiere besorgt. Das muss ganz einfach klappen, denn wir alle wissen, die Flussgötter LIEBEN solche ausgefeilten, todsicheren Angelpläne, da haben sie ein ganz besonders aufmerksames Auge drauf..

Spass beiseite, ich habe natürlich Dein Gewässer sofort identifiziert und auf einschlägigen Fremdseiten überprüft. Ich hab so das Gefühl, das sich da ein Nicht-Spin-Ansatz echt mal lohnen könnte, unkompliziert mit Maden, Liquibread und treibender Pose.
Ich meine, ich bin gestern eher aus Verzweiflung an einen sogenannten Kanälen gefahren. Mir völlig unbekanntes Gewässer und auf Gut Glück einfach mal an der Kante entlanggepietschert. 2 Stunden, 7 Spezies. (Soviel übrigens zu den derzeitigen Punkteständemn, ein Schöner Nachmittag im Sommer kann alles ändern!) und das war ein langweiliger biologisch uniformer Kanälen, da wirds bei deinem schönen Zielflüsschen sicher noch viel Bunter.


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> langweiliger biologisch uniformer Kanälen


Da ist mein Kanal eher ne Diva. 
Zeigt sich von der schönsten Seite, aber oft dann auch die eiskalte Schulter.


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gert-Show
> 
> Hab da aber auch noch für Mai wat geplant.
> Oder wie Schlucke in Bang Boom Bang sachte
> "Ich bin da wat am planen dran"


Ja, aber endete Mr. Schlucke nicht erst im Kofferaum vom Ascona und dann hinter der Böschung am Sportplatz?
Ich mag den FIlm übrigens. Ich bin in Kamen aufgewachsen, und kenne daher auch Unna und Bergkamen, und Bergkamen-Rünthe (hatte sogar
mal ne Freundin dort, was es nicht alles gibt..)


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gert-Show
> Ach lieber Gert
> Wennse nich von soweit wech kommen würdest, tät ich glatt ma rumkommen.
> 
> ...


Ach Essener Jung, wat schön. Vielleicht mal zusammen am Wasser Pülleken zapfen...
Und dabei Fangliste füllen...
Norwegen im Juni fällt sicher aus, da habe ich Zeit, mal ins Ruhrgebiet zu fahren.


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ach Essener Jung, wat schön. Vielleicht mal zusammen am Wasser Pülleken zapfen...
> Und dabei Fangliste füllen...
> Norwegen im Juni fällt sicher aus, da habe ich Zeit, mal ins Ruhrgebiet zu fahren.


Au jau. 
Herzlich Willkommen 
Zeig ich dir meinen Rhein


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber endete Mr. Schlucke nicht erst im Kofferaum vom Ascona und dann hinter der Böschung am Sportplatz?


Jo. Ratte war aber schuld. 
"Asche zu Asche" und da gab's von Andi aufs Maul. 

Absolut genialer Film. 
Ich kann jede Silbe mitsprechen, so oft hab ich den gesehen. 

Bergkamen war ich ma angeln. 

Aber son bisschen guck ich grad geknickt, lieber Mini. 
Soll das heissen mein Plan ist zum scheitern verurteilt?


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Ratte war aber schuld.
> "Asche zu Asche" und da gab's von Andi aufs Maul.
> 
> Absolut genialer Film.
> Ich kann jede Silbe mitsprechen, so oft hab ich den gesehen.


Ja, ich hab die Tele5-Heavy-Rotation auch viele Nächte lang gefeiert!



hanzz schrieb:


> Bergkamen war ich ma angeln.


Jou, dass fasst die SItuation dort ziemlich gut zusammen.









hanzz schrieb:


> Aber son bisschen guck ich grad geknickt, lieber Mini.
> Soll das heissen mein Plan ist zum scheitern verurteilt?


Ach, ich wollt dich nicht entmutigen, come cheer up, me lad, ´tis to glory we steer, ausserdem DU bist doch:


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich denke, drei sind es: Kessler-, Marmor- und Schwarzmundgrundel.
> Aber Andal hat gesprochen: Grundel ist Grundel...und das gilt als Gesetz.



Wenn wir von den eingewanderten Grundeln reden sind es meines Wissens schon 6 Arten in Deutschland: Schwarzmundgrundel, Kesslergrundel, Marmorierte Grundel, Flussgrundel, Nackthalsgrundel und Amurgrundel.

Des Weiteren gibt es noch die einheimischen Grundeln im Meer wie Sandgrundel, Schlammgrundel und andere.
Bei den bisherigen Fängen der OCC handelt es sich fast ausschließlich im die Schwarzmundgrundel. Nur Drillsucht69 hat meiner Meinung eine Kesslergrundel gefangen.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich denke, drei sind es: Kessler-, Marmor- und Schwarzmundgrundel.
> Aber Andal hat gesprochen: Grundel ist Grundel...und das gilt als Gesetz.


Der "Fiese Mühlgropperer" ist auch eine. (Gobius)



Minimax schrieb:


> Es  ist ja nicht so leicht. Richtig ist einerseits, das Andal ausschließlich Fische zur Wertung zugelassen hat, und Kreaturen wie Krustentiere, Geflügel und Meerjungfrauen expressis verbis ausgeschlossen hat.
> Richtig ist aber auch, das aufgrund einer obskuren mitternächtlichen Scheindiskussion, angezettelt von geomas, dem alten Zündelmeier, auch Rundmäuler -die ja definitiv keine Fische sind- gewertet werden könnten.
> Mir graut schon vor dem Tag, dem hier jemand mit nem Haifisch voller Putzerfische aufschlägt, an dem ein von einer Lamprete angesaugter Schiffshalter sitzt.
> Das ist das AB, ich weiss, es wird passieren...


dann erweitern auf "alles was keine Haare hat?  

Vorschlag: Den schönsten und aussergewöhnlichsten Fisch den Ihr Fangs, der wird auf "Andal" getauft und einem öffentlichen Süßwasseraquarium übergeben, um Ihm für lange Zeit ein Denkmal zu setzen.


----------



## geomas (28. April 2021)

Die
*Bachstelzen-Frage* 
ist immer noch nicht zu meiner vollumfänglichen Zufriedenheit beantwortet worden.
Gibt es einen neuen Sachstand oder muß ich das schwere Geschütz aus der Scheune holen?​


----------



## Trotta (28. April 2021)

...beobachtet diesen Thread sehr genau.


----------



## rippi (28. April 2021)

Ich denke wir sollten uns alle per Abstimmung dazu entscheiden, dass alle Arten (Grundelkram) separat gezählt werden, aber Standortvarianten als eine Art gelten (Bach-, See- Meer- Fjord-,forellen. ABER UM GOTTES WILLEN NICHT MARMORATA. Wer dem zustimmt, der antwortet bitte den Organisatoren mit einer lieblich herzzerreißenden PN oder meldet sich kurz dreimal mit erhobenen Zeigefinger.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. April 2021)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> tschja, und was is nu mit den Silberfischen?
> 
> ich zergrübel mich hier in vier Teile und Ihr nehmt das wieder nicht ernst...


Schau hald ins Fischlexikon. Anbei das bayerische, da fehlen ein paar von euch.

Aal​
Aitel, Döbel​
Äsche​
Bachforelle​
Bachneunauge​
Bachsaibling​
Bachschmerle​
Barbe​
Bitterling​
Brachse​
Donaustromgründling​
Dreistachliger Stichling​
Edelkrebs​
Elritze​
Flussbarsch​
Flussperlmuschel​
Frauennerfling​
Giebel​
Gründling​
Güster​
Hasel​
Hecht​
Huchen​
Karausche​
Karpfen​
Kaulbarsch​
Lachs​
Laube​
Mairenke​
Moderlieschen​
Mühlkoppe​
Nase​
Nerfling​
Perlfisch​
Rapfen​
Regenbogenforelle​
Renke​
Rotauge​
Rotfeder​
Rußnase​
Rutte​
Schlammpeitzger​
Schleie​
Schneider​
Schrätzer​
Seeforelle​
Seesaibling​
Steinbeißer​
Steinkrebs​
Streber​
Strömer​
Wels​
Zander​
Zingel​
Zobel​


----------



## Gert-Show (28. April 2021)

Herrlich, am Bach sitzen nach Feierabend, eine Blechsemmel dabei und warten, dass das Glöckchen klingelt.


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372606
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruder im Geischte!


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2021)

Boah, es, jetzt geht's bei den Fangmeldungen nochmal so richtig los, kann den Ganzen Gazetteer für heut Abend nochmal umschreiben!
Und jetzt kommen die Hechtmeldungen deutlich ins Rollen, ganz herzliches Petri an alle!


----------



## Jason (28. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, es, jetzt geht's bei den Fangmeldungen nochmal so richtig los


Von mir gibt es auch bald wieder welche.  Ich bin heiß, wie Frittenfett. Macht wirklich Spaß, die OCC. Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Wels gepostet wird. An den Baggersee, wo ich hin und wieder bin, hab ich auf Wurm die ganz Kleinen gefangen. Wäre schön, wenn es wieder klappt. Im Mai werde ich dort sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (29. April 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

der neue OCC-Gazetteer ist raus, die Challenge hat nun einen Monat gedauert. Hier alles nachzulesen



Minimax schrieb:


> *OCC-Gazetteer*
> 
> Liebe OCC´ler,
> hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.
> ...




Noch nichtmal Halbzeit, aber man sieht das die Piloten sich nun in Position bringen. Noch kann ein einziger guter Nachmittag ein Katapult nach ganz vorne sein.
Was die Fischarten betrifft, reignt das Rotauge supreme, gefolgt von den anderen üblichen Verdächtige, Endlich können unsere Raubfischjungs ihre Skills entfalten.
denn die wenigen Hachtfänge haben erst mit dem Schonzeitende zugenommen-.. da wirds im Mai abgehen! Aber, wir werden sehen, und sicherlich werden die Küstenboys da ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen!



andale, andale, arriba,




OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


EDIT: Herrje, das ist das AB,  und am besten ists, das der originale, echte, und einzig wahre OCC-Gazetteer auch hier veröffentlicht wird:


----------



## keinangelprofi (29. April 2021)

*Erstes Zwischenfazit nach 4 Wochen OCC *

Aufgrund des Corona Lockdowns hatten wir in den vergangenen 4 Wochen (leider zu) viel Zeit zum Angeln. Im Rahmen der OCC macht man sich erstmals Gedanken darüber, in welchem Zeitraum man welche Art mit welcher Combo fängt (oder eben auch nicht fängt).

Bei unseren diversen Angelausflügen hat kleinangelprofi (natürlich nicht ohne täglich einen kritischen Blick auf die Gesamttabelle zu werfen ) die OCC Combo praktisch nicht aus der Hand gegeben und hat sich in dieser Zeit 9 verschiedene Arten erarbeitet. Mein großes Lob und meine Anerkennung dafür, kleinangelprofi!! 




*Combo:*

Unsere Allround-Combo aus 2,70m Spinnrute und 3000er Stationärrolle mit 0,26mm Mono hat wieder mal gezeigt, dass dieses Set-Up die optimale Lösung für unsere Gewässer ist und sich für verschiedene Angelmethoden geeignet, z.B.

- Method Feeder und Futterkorb auf Karpfen und Brachse




- Pose auf Weißfische wie Rotauge, Aland, Rotfeder, Aitel




- Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Forelle




Einzige Grenze ist die Wurfweite: bei geschätzten 35-40m war bisher Schluss. Bei Versuchen auf Graskarpfen z.B. konnten wir mit Karpfen- und Feederrute die Plätze gezielt anwerfen (gefangen haben wir trotzdem keinen), mit der OCC Combo blieben wir zu kurz.

*Fischarten:*

Wir haben in 4 Wochen 9 gängige Arten gemeldet, wobei noch 5 Arten auf der Liste "leicht zu fangen" stehen, die wir bislang gar nicht bzw. nicht mit der OCC Combo fangen konnten. Auch das ist für mich eine interessante Erkenntnis, ich hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt . Dabei gab es bis zu 6 Arten pro Tag, tw. auch sehr schöne Exemplare, aber eben keine "neue" Art mit der OCC Combo.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Bei unseren Streifzügen haben wir tatsächlich auch Stichlinge gesehen… leider wollten sie unseren Wurm und Made nicht.

Wir werden versuchen, die noch fehlenden Arten in unseren Hausgewässern abzuhaken und im Mai auch mal Tagesausflüge zu anderen Gewässern zu machen, in denen ich noch weitere Chancen vermute.

Wir freuen uns auf weitere schöne Angelausflüge wünschen allen Mitstreitern ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Moringotho (29. April 2021)

sers,

die "tabelle" ist ja am schlechtesten tag des kurzen jahres angekommen.
hab heute morgen die einladung zu meinem nächsten krankenhaus aufenthalt inc op termin bekommen.
hoffe es klappt vorher wenigstens noch mit einem kurzen ansitz. hinterher wirds wohl eher wieder reha und sonstiges werden.

ich fürchte aber das war es für die occ dieses jahr und ich werde wohl mit 0 fischen letzter.
aber hoffen geht ja immer.

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS aber einige sind ja schon recht gelb. weiter so!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (29. April 2021)

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute Moringotho und dass Du dann schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst noch ein paar schöne Fische fängst


----------



## Skott (29. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> die "tabelle" ist ja am schlechtesten tag des kurzen jahres angekommen.
> hab heute morgen die einladung zu meinem nächsten krankenhaus aufenthalt inc op termin bekommen.
> ...


Alles Gute für dich, Holger!
Deine Gesundheit oder Heilung ist doch wichtiger als die OCC!
Wir drücken dir die Daumen!!!!


----------



## Mooskugel (29. April 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute Moringotho und dass Du dann schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst noch ein paar schöne Fische fängst



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Bei uns lief es nach dem guten Start in der letzten Zeit nicht so rund. Zum anderen hat uns die Ausgangssperre ein wenig ausgebremst. Dann steht beim Nachwuchs noch die Abschlußprüfung an., da müssen auf jeden Fall Prioritäten gesetzt werden. Ab Ende nächster Woche können wir dann wahrscheinlich wieder öfter los


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> die "tabelle" ist ja am schlechtesten tag des kurzen jahres angekommen.
> hab heute morgen die einladung zu meinem nächsten krankenhaus aufenthalt inc op termin bekommen.
> ...




Alles Gute für dein OP, Holger!
Falls es in diesem Jahr nicht klappt mit der OCC dann eben im nächsten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> die "tabelle" ist ja am schlechtesten tag des kurzen jahres angekommen.
> hab heute morgen die einladung zu meinem nächsten krankenhaus aufenthalt inc op termin bekommen.
> ...


ich wünsche dir viel Kraft. Mut und Lebensfreude, 
erfreu dich so wie ich an der OCC , freu dich über die Teilnahme hier .
Mir hilft es sehr, ich konnte nämlich noch nicht mal eine Angel zusammenbauen:
Jetzt geht es etwas besser, kann sogar schon stundenweise mit Rollator wieder an die frische Luft.
heute sogar 1 Std ohne Rollator.
Nächstes Jahr will ich unbedingt dabei sein, dass bin ich euch schuldig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

Es ist eine Freude, zu sehen wie die OCC ankommt und wie viel Spaß alle daran haben.
Irgendwie rücken alle etwas näher zusammen, obwohl man sich nie real gesehen hat.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, mit einem von euch zusammen am Wasser zu sein, eben mit dieser einen Combo.
Das mag alles etwas geschwurbelt klingen, aber es ist so und es ist mir einen sehr große Hilfe, es motiviert mich.

Wie es aussieht, springe ich dem Teufel abermals von der Schippe, (was mir eine Freude ist).
auch wenn so mancher Arzt was Anderes gesagt hat.
Ich komme wieder und stehe wieder auf. 
Ihr alle helft mir dabei wirklich sehr.
Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2021)

Genießt das Unterhaltungsprogramm, Christian und Holger.


----------



## Mikesch (29. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> der neue OCC-Gazetteer ist raus, ...



Schöne Liste, Spitzenarbeit. 


PS: Ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Mitstreiter deren Nicknames mit A, C, E u. H beginnen mit ihrem OCC-Equipment noch keinen Fisch gefangen haben?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. April 2021)

Hornfisch


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. April 2021)

Meerforelle


----------



## Minimax (29. April 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Hornfisch





Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Meerforelle


Ähm, Meerforelle 1959 , also, wie sag, ichs..
Hust, der Thread ist nur für OCC Fangmeldungen, bzw. Eingetragene Teilnehmer. Vielleicht kann man die Postings verschieben oderso.
Auf jeden Fall tolle Fische, Petri


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man die Postings verschieben oderso.
> Auf jeden Fall tolle Fische, Petri


Erledigt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. April 2021)

Oh, sorry kein Problem. Dann betrachte das einfach mal von der Seite, das sich die falschen Fische auf die OCC Fangmeldung verschwommen haben. Dann bekommt Ihr auch einmal etwas anderes zu sehen


----------



## Finke20 (30. April 2021)

Petri an alle erfolgreichen, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen, mit dem Hintergedanken den Hecht von meiner Liste zu streichen 
Mit meinen Angelbegleiter besuchte ich heute ein neues Gewässer.







Mit max. 1 Meter Wassertiefe ist es ein sehr flaches Flüsschen, aber die Hechte ziehen dort zu Laichen aus dem Haff rein und die Erfolgsaussichten sind im Frühjahr recht gut.
Mein Begleiter konnte nach knapp 15 Minuten den ersten Hecht von 62 cm verhaften.

Bei mit dauerte es etwas länger, aber auch ich konnte einen Esox verhaften. Der gute hatte 67 cm.






Als Köder hatte ich einen Easy Shiner in 5'' mit einem 3,5g Bleikopf verwendet.

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass die Rute zum aktiven Angeln nicht die beste Wahl ist , aber egal ich habe die ganze Zeit durchgehalten.

Mal eine Frage beim ausnehmen des Hechtes, kamen noch eine Ukelei und ein Barsch zum Vorschein, gelten die jetzt auch als gefangene Fische .


----------



## Gert-Show (30. April 2021)

Gelten nicht, da kein Foto mit Combo gepostet wurde.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. April 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri an alle erfolgreichen, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden.
> 
> Ich bin heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen, mit dem Hintergedanken den Hecht von meiner Liste zu streichen
> Mit meinen Angelbegleiter besuchte ich heute ein neues Gewässer.
> ...


Die Punkte gehen an den Hecht, Esox 12 Points


----------



## Finke20 (1. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gelten nicht, da kein Foto mit Combo gepostet wurde.




So ein Mist , ich wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen habe .


----------



## Minimax (1. Mai 2021)

Danke für den tollen Bericht, lieber Finke20, und Petri zum Hecht! Ich wage mal die Prognose, das da noch bestimmt einer dieses Wochenende hinzukommt.
Ich wünsch allen viel Erfolg und vor allem Spass am Wasser, zieht was raus und berichtet!

Ich selbst weiss noch garnicht recht, ob ich am Woe Occ mässig unterwegs sein werde. Ich müsste jetzt so langsam mit dem gezielten Suchen nach Spezies anfangen, von nun an muss ich jede Fischart suchen und erarbeiten.


----------



## Minimax (1. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Rotauge
> Anhang anzeigen 372829





Thomas. schrieb:


> Hecht
> Anhang anzeigen 372830


Petri zum klassischen Räuber-Beute Duett.
Darf man annehmen, das Du Dich da als Vermittler betätigt hast?


----------



## Thomas. (1. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum klassischen Räuber-Beute Duett.
> Darf man annehmen, das Du Dich da als Vermittler betätigt hast?


Danke, wie heißt es doch, es kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo.
Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger. 
Ich war heute  an einem recht tiefen Baggersee.
Erstmal ging gar nix.
Aber es ist dort immer wieder schön 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nach ca. 1 1/2 Std. kam dann doch ein heftiger Biss auf den Norwegen Blinker.
Dann lag diese schöne 46er Regenbogen Forelle im Netz .




Die Bolo taugt somit auch zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle.
Mal schauen was sie noch so aushalten muß.


----------



## eiszeit (1. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Danke, wie heißt es doch, es kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört


Sehr schöner Hecht, Petri Thomas.
Wie lang und schwer war er denn?


----------



## Thomas. (1. Mai 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Hecht, Petri Thomas.
> Wie lang und schwer war er denn?


besten dank, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich tipp auf ca. 65-70cm und Gewicht hatte der Hungerharken nicht


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. Mai 2021)

Heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück ging es los zum Familienausflug traditionelles Zanderangeln am 1. Mai. Traditionell gab es natürlich keinen Zander.

Nachmittags bin ich dann alleine noch mal los bei 12° und Dauer PieselWetter.
Und was soll ich sagen? Heute war Beisszeit!
Ich konnte heute insgesamt acht verschiedene Arten fangen darunter auch meinen schon fast zum AngsrGegner avancierten Flussbarsch.




Außerdem gabs noch Rotaugen




Karpfen




Sowie mehrere Rotferdern, Brachsen, eine Schleie, eine Bafo und ein Aitel.


----------



## Jason (1. Mai 2021)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Was hab ich hier gefangen?




Mist, kein gutes Bild. Tippe mal auf Rotfeder.....?
Oder vielleicht ein kleiner Döbel? Ich glaube, ich bin überfordert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Mai 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Minimax (1. Mai 2021)

Döbel


----------



## Jason (1. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Döbel


Dein Lieblingsfisch. Danke euch beiden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Mai 2021)

Sodele, bin wieder zurück vom Wasser.
Gestern konnte ich leider nicht angeln, der Tag war mit Abmeldung des Q3 und Anmeldung des neuen Citigo (mit anschließender Abholung und "Überführung" von Gießen nach Winnenden) für die Schwiegermutter voll verplant...830 km im Auto an einem Tag machen Rücken-Aua.
Aber heute Abend konnte ich den geplanten Ansitz an der Nidda starten. Erst mal anfüttern und die 2-g-Posenmontage startklar machen, 3 Maden auf den 16er-Haken und los gehts. Die Zandershad 270 M ist ja leichter als meine Matchrute. 
Erst kam ein kleiner Döbel, dann (endlich) ein Rotauge an den Haken. Wieder ein Punkt. 
Danach habe ich auf Laufblei am Anti-Tangle-Boom und Tauwurm am 10er Aalhaken umgebaut sowie den Spot mit Heilbutt-Pellets angefüttert.
Zwei vernünftige BIsse konnte ich nicht verwerten...die Rute ist sensibler als manche Feederrute.
Mit schwindendem Licht erwachte die Natur am Bach: Stockenten, Nilgänse, Nutrias, Eisvögel, Fledermäuse, ein Bussard, der sich in den Uferbäumen niederließ, aber das tollste Erlebnis war mein Lieblingsvogel! Ein Rotkehlchen, welches mich mit dem typischen Ruf auf sich aufmerksam machte und anschließend mit den mitgebrachten Maden füttern ließ...auf 1,5 Meter kam es heran und nahm den Schnabel richtig voll, um dann die Beute zum Nest auf der anderen Bachseite zu bringen. So ungefähr 10 Mal nahm Sie die zugeworfenen Köder, bis die Sonne unterging.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Mai 2021)

Wie auch am Main nahm die Fischaktivität mit schwindendem Licht zu. Die Kopflampe hatte ich leider vergessen, brauchte sie aber nicht, da ich 21 Uhr aufbrechen musste.
Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich in dem Alter noch mal Schwierigkeiten bekomme, wenn ich nicht 22 Uhr zu Hause bin.


----------



## Minimax (1. Mai 2021)

Oh, heut ist der Fangmeldundsthread ja ordentlich gepusht worden, Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die tollen Berichte!



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Danach habe ich auf Laufblei am Anti-Tangle-Boom und Tauwurm am 10er Aalhaken umgebaut sowie den Spot mit Heilbutt-Pellets angefüttert.


War das fürs generelle Angsln gedacht? Oder dediziert auf Aal? Wenn ja ja, bringen Fischige Pellets was als Anfutter spezielle auf die Schlängler? Das würde mich sehr interessieren!
Und alles Rotkehlchenerlebnis btw  
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Mai 2021)

Die Pellets locken mit dem hohen Ölanteil schon einige Spezies an...ich hatte die kleinsten genommen, ich glaube 4 mm.


----------



## Finke20 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden, von mir ein dickes Petri an alle.

Heute ging es für meinen Angelkumpel und meiner Person, bei leider nicht optimalen Bedingungen, auf den Greifswalder-Bodden. 







Minimax hatte ja schon gefragt, wer den ersten Hornhecht fängt. Also starteten wir heute einen Versuch. Um 7:30 ging es los und das bei gerade einmal 3°C.
Der Wind kam aus ONO mit einer Windstärke 4. Als Köder wurden Fetzen vom Hering verwendet.

Die Fische sind vor Ort, nur sie wollten nicht so wirklich beißen. Es gab einige kontakte, doch nicht wirklich konsequent. Wir wechselten unseren Platz und siehe da, es gab die ersten Fänge. Mission Hornhecht erfüllt .






Leider hatte wir viele Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Nach 4 Stunden brachten wir das Schlauchi wieder an Land.
Insgesamt konnten 8 Fische gelandet werden.


----------



## Jason (2. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, es sind ja wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen worden, von mir ein dickes Petri an alle.
> 
> Heute ging es für meinen Angelkumpel und meiner Person, bei leider nicht optimalen Bedingungen, auf den Greifswalder-Bodden.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri. Der erste Hornfisch in der Liste. Manch einer gib sich echt Mühe, aber wie schon so oft erwähnt, wer in der Nähe vom Salzwasser lebt, hat klare Vorteile. Aber natürlich sei es ihnen gegönnt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (2. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> aber wie schon so oft erwähnt, wer in der Nähe vom Salzwasser lebt, hat klare Vorteile.



Da gebe ich dir nur bedingt recht , in anderen Landesteilen gibt es auch Fischarten, die es bei uns nicht gibt.
So ist es doch wieder ausgeglichen. Und nur derjenige der ans Wasser geht, kann Fische fangen .


----------



## Jason (2. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nur bedingt recht , in anderen Landesteilen gibt es auch Fischarten, die es bei uns nicht gibt.
> So ist es doch wieder ausgeglichen. Und nur derjenige der ans Wasser geht, kann Fische fangen .


Das stimmt und gebe dir Recht. Man muss sich für seine Punkte auch ein wenig anstrengen. Aber was sich in der See nicht so alles rum treibt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (3. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nur bedingt recht , in anderen Landesteilen gibt es auch Fischarten, die es bei uns nicht gibt.
> So ist es doch wieder ausgeglichen. Und nur derjenige der ans Wasser geht, kann Fische fangen .


da muss ich Jason allerdings recht geben, es ist zwar richtig das es bei Süßwasserfischen in anderen Landesteilen den einen oder anderen Fisch nicht gibt, aber das heißt auch das es andersrum genauso aussieht, und somit hebt sich die aussage (Fischarten die es bei uns nicht gibt) auf.

somit hat der Küstenfischer doch schon einen gewaltigen Vorsprung gegen den nur" Fluss und Teich Angler hier in Deutschland, ganz anders wird es noch wenn die ersten Urlauber Bilder kommen.  
aber das hier ist ja kein Wettbewerb und deshalb freu ich mich auf die vielen Bilder von Fischen die es bei mir in der Ecke nicht gibt.


----------



## Finke20 (3. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber das hier ist ja kein Wettbewerb




Ganz richtig, es handelt sich um eine Wissenschaftliche Erhebung .


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, es handelt sich um eine Wissenschaftliche Erhebung .


Der Wettbewerb ergibt sich von selbst, meist schon mit einem selbst.


----------



## Minimax (3. Mai 2021)

Liebe Kollegen,
Es ist richtig, das diejenigen mit Zugang zum Meer natürlich weitere Arten in Reichweite haben.
Das gilt aber für andere Artenreservoirs genauso. Ich sehe 4 grosse Ressourcentypen: 1. Die mitteleuropäische Binnengewässerfauna, bei weitem der bedeutendste Bestand und für uns alle zum Grossteil erreichbar. 2. Nord- und Ostseeküste 3. Paylakes mit exotischem Fischbestand 4. Rest der Welt, Europa südlich der Alpen, Mittelmeer, andere Meere und Kontinente.
3 und 4 dürften keine grosse Rolle spielen, und auch 2, die deutschen Küstengewässer  sind bisher nur schwach repräsentiert mit 10 Meldungen (7xHering, 1MeFo, 1Flunder, 1Hornhecht) - gegenüber 142 Meldungen aus dem deutschen Süsswasser(bisher 22 Spezies)!

Übrigens gibt es ja -zumindest theoretisch- auch ein Artengefälle zwischen Nord und Süd. Im Norden gibt es wesentlich mehr Wasser in Form von Seen und einer Unzahl von Kanälen. Zudem dominieren dort bei Fliessgewässern die Kaulbarsch- und Brassenregionen die ja eine wesentlich höhere Artenvielfalt als Barben- Äschen und Forellenregion aufweisen.

Natürlich ist der Standort eines Teilnehmers nicht nur bedeutsam für die Anzahl möglicher Spezies, sondern auch für das Artenspektrum.


Aber ich glaube alle diese Unterschiede im Zugang zu Gewässertypen wiegen nicht so schwer wie die meiner Ansicht nach bedeutendsten Faktoren: Nämlich 1. Zeit am Wasser: Wer viel Zeit zum Angeln zur Verfügung hat, auch bei eingeschränktem Gewässerzugang, kann vermutlich mehr Arten erhaschen als jemand der kaum an seine vielfältigen Gewässer kommt.
2. Hingabe: Unabhängig von der aufgewendeten Zeit wird derjenige mehr Spezies nachweisen, der diesen aktiv nachstellt. Wenn ich von sagen wir 10 Stunden Angelzeit 8 für die Döbelhatz verwende, und nur 2 für die Suche nach OCC Spezies wird meine Artenliste recht kurz
3.Kompetenz: Ein erfahrener, mit allen Wassern gewaschener Angelzwölfender wird tendenziell schneller mehr Spezies fangen als ein blutiger Anfänger
4. Und natürlich hat die Dame Glück auch noch ihre zarten Finger im Spiel.

So würde ich die Rahmenbedingungen zum Nachweis für die Einzelnen Teilnehmer einschätzen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2021)

Minimax ,
genau so ist es
Schade, dass ich nicht kann, mein Hausgewässer reicht von der Forellenregion bis zur Brassenregion mit Mündung in den Rhein.
Solche Flüsse gibt es im Binnenland sicher einige.
Die Artenvielfalt ist gewaltig, selbst Lachs und Meerforelle sind möglich,


----------



## Finke20 (3. Mai 2021)

Sehr schön zusammengefasst Minimax, ich kann mich in allen Punkten wiedererkennen.

Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich trotz der nähe zu den Boddengewässer und der Ostsee (gerade mal 40 KM entfernt) ,seit 9 Jahren, ja ihr lest richtig seit 9 Jahren nicht auf Hering oder Hornhecht geangelt habe, ich hatte mir nicht mal eine Gewässerkarte gekauft.
Durch diese Challenge bin ich zu meinen Wurzeln, der Angelei, zurückgekehrt. Man sieht es ja auch an meiner Combo . Ja ich kann mich bei Andal nur für diese Inspiration bedanken. Denn ohne diese Wissenschaftliche Erhebung hätte ich in diesem Jahr wieder nicht dort geangelt.

Macht eurem Horizont weit , geht an Gewässer wo ihr sonst nicht angeln würdet und ihr werdet sehen es werden Fischarten zum Vorschein kommen, mit denen
ihr nicht gerechnet hättet. Wie schreibt Mini. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ich von sagen wir 10 Stunden Angelzeit 8 für die Döbelhatz verwende, und nur 2 für die Suche nach OCC Spezies wird meine Artenliste recht kurz


Und genau so ist es. Ich habe seit beginn der Challenge so viele neue/alte  Gewässer ausprobiert, wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.

Geht raus und seid verrückt alt (oder noch älter) werdet ihr von alleine. So jetzt habe ich mich ein wenig hinreißen lassen .

Morgen werden wir erstmal 87 Kg vorgestreckte Aale (7g), in unsere Vereinsgewässer aussetzen.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es ja -zumindest theoretisch- auch ein Artengefälle zwischen Nord und Süd. Im Norden gibt es wesentlich mehr Wasser in Form von Seen und einer Unzahl von Kanälen. Zudem dominieren dort bei Fliessgewässern die Kaulbarsch- und Brassenregionen die ja eine wesentlich höhere Artenvielfalt als Barben- Äschen und
> Hg
> Minimax


Kaulbarschregion, der war gut


----------



## Minimax (3. Mai 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kaulbarschregion, der war gut


Stimmt, haste recht Kaulbarsch-Flunderregion heistse eigentlich.


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich trotz der nähe zu den Boddengewässer und der Ostsee (gerade mal 40 KM entfernt) ,seit 9 Jahren, ja ihr lest richtig seit 9 Jahren nicht auf Hering oder Hornhecht geangelt habe, ich hatte mir nicht mal eine Gewässerkarte gekauft.
> Durch diese Challenge bin ich zu meinen Wurzeln, der Angelei, zurückgekehrt. Man sieht es ja auch an meiner Combo . Ja ich kann mich bei Andal nur für diese Inspiration bedanken. Denn ohne diese Wissenschaftliche Erhebung hätte ich in diesem Jahr wieder nicht dort geangelt.
> 
> *Macht euren Horizont weit* , geht an Gewässer wo ihr sonst nicht angeln würdet und ihr werdet sehen es werden Fischarten zum Vorschein kommen, mit denen
> ...



So, Finke20, jetzt hab ich Dich, nun biste fällig für die Reihe denkwürdige Zitate der OCC


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, Finke20, jetzt hab ich Dich, nun biste fällig für die Reihe denkwürdige Zitate der OCC
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373274


Fehlt da nicht ein O?


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht ein O?


Sapperlot, stimmt. Wird gleich ausgetauscht, danke 
Edit: Erledigt.


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir nur bedingt recht , in anderen Landesteilen gibt es auch Fischarten, die es bei uns nicht gibt.


Und was ist mit uns Armen, bei uns in der Mitte des Landes gibt es weder Meeresfische noch Grundeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht ein O?


die *Mini*malversion mit *maxi*maler Aufmerksamkeit, 
Minimax eben, da kommt es auf einen Buchstaben nicht so an, 
wie sagt man so schön? Liebe macht blind.
Und da er diese Arbeit offensichtlich mit sehr viel Liebe ausführt, hat er halt mal nen Buchstabe übersehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Und was ist mit uns Armen, bei uns in der Mitte des Landes gibt es weder Meeresfische noch Grundeln.


dafür gibt es Nasen, Hasel , Usw.


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Und was ist mit uns Armen, bei uns in der Mitte des Landes gibt es weder Meeresfische noch Grundeln.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dafür gibt es Nasen, Hasel , Usw.


Wollt grad sagen, deiner Signatur nach sitzt Du doch mitten in der Mittelgebirgszone, da müssten doch Bachforellen, Aeschen Barben Döbel Hasel Nasen etc etc sein, alles Fische die nicht jeder vor der Haustür hat. Plus, noch ne Handvoll spezieller Kleinfische. Zusätzlich zu den Normalo-Arten.
Ich glaub die Lösung liegt genau in dem famosen Spruch von Finke20 Alos Kopf hoch, mein Lieber, auch in Deiner Gegend geht was.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen, deiner Signatur nach sitzt Du doch mitten in der Mittelgebirgszone, da müssten doch Bachforellen, Aeschen Barben Döbel Hasel Nasen etc etc sein, alles Fische die nicht jeder vor der Haustür hat. Plus, noch ne Handvoll spezieller Kleinfische.
> Zusätzlich zu den Normalo-Arten.


na ja, schau Dir mal die Landkarte an, da sind nicht viel Gewässer. 
Somit fahre ich halt 45 -80 Km ins nahe Frankreich an die La Zorn und die La Moder.
Von der Forellenregion bis Brassenregion alles da, mit allen typischerweise vorkommenden Fischarten. Durch die Mündung in den Rhein 
unterhalb Iffezheim ist sogar Lachs und Meerforelle möglich, dürfen aber natürlich nicht gezielt beangelt werden.
Es sind zwar keine Massenfänge drinn, dafür aber extrem abwechslungsreich, mit natürlichem Fischbestand


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na ja, schau Dir mal die Landkarte an, da sind nicht viel Gewässer.
> Somit fahre ich halt 45 -80 Km ins nahe Frankreich an die La Zorn und die La Moder.
> Von der Forellenregion bis Brassenregion alles da, mit allen typischerweise vorkommenden Fischarten. Durch die Mündung in den Rhein
> unterhalb Iffezheim ist sogar Lachs und Meerforelle möglich, dürfen aber natürlich nicht gezielt beangelt werden.
> Es sind zwar keine Massenfänge drinn, dafür aber extrem abwechslungsreich, mit natürlichem Fischbestand


Naa, ich meinte nicht Fich, ich wollt nur Dein Statement bekräftigten. Ich meinte den kuttenkarl aus Rollshausen, liegt hart SW vom Harz, die Leine ist glaub ich etwas nördlich und weiter westlich locken Weser Fulda etc. Stillgewässer mal aussen vor.
Ach, eigentlich hat doch jeder ne Menge Gewässer vor der Haustür.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

Ach ja, den Rhein-Marnekanal darf ich ja auch befischen. hab ich aber noch nie


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich eurer Diskusion so mitverfolge hätten auch Angler an der Donau bezüglich des Süßwassers auch wider Vorteile gegenüber anderen.
Arten wie Schrätzer, Donaukaulbarsch, Donau Weißflossengründling, Frauennerfling, evtl Perlfisch, Sterlet, Huchen, Streber, Zingel, Stör, Schneider etc. um nur mal paar Beispiele zu nennen.

Dabei sein ist alles und nur euer persönlicher Erfolg sollte wichtig sein, macht einfach weiter so


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Naa, ich meinte nicht Fich


Fich, wer ist Fich?   Ich kenn keinen Fich.
Stimmt was mit Deinem Kaffee nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2021)

Dich


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dich


Das ficht mich nicht an


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Und was ist mit uns Armen, bei uns in der Mitte des Landes gibt es weder Meeresfische noch *Grundeln*.


Sei froh, dass dort noch keine Grundeln eingewandert sind, dann hättest du weniger Spezies zur Auswahl in deinen Gewässern.


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fich, wer ist Fich?   Ich kenn keinen Fich.
> Stimmt was mit Deinem Kaffee nicht?


Wurstfingeralarm!


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wurstfingeralarm!


Unverschämtheit! Ich wurde sogar einst einmal gefragt, ob ich Klavier spielen würde, ich hätte so schlanke Hände


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben von 60 Teilnehmern 27 noch keine Fangmeldung eingereicht. Woran liegt es wohl? Ist es die Zeit, der Job, oder liegt es an den bisher ungemütlichen Wetter? Für die, die mit dem Wetter hadern, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. Ab Sonntag soll eine Warmwetterfront in Deutschland einkehren. Bis zu 25 Grad.
Also Freunde, Köder besorgen und die Combo startklar machen.
Ich selber hab mit den Gedanken gespielt, mal auf Aal anzusitzen. Der müsste dann aber spätestens um 21:45Uhr beißen, das ich ja pünktlich zu Hause sein muss. Wir essen ja zeitig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Für die, die mit dem Wetter hadern, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. Ab Sonntag soll eine Warmwetterfront in Deutschland einkehren. Bis zu 25 Grad.


An mein Herz!  Als Du neulich schriebst, der ganze April wird kalt und regnerisch, hätte ich Dich fast auf Ignore gesetzt.


----------



## -Michael- (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> An mein Herz!  Als Du neulich schriebst, der ganze April wird kalt und regnerisch, hätte ich Dich fast auf Ignore gesetzt.


Ist eh schon Mai

Smilys gehen irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Ist eh schon Mai


Die alte Kassandra hat das schon Anfang April geschrieben. Hätt ich gewusst, das Jason recht behält, hätt ich ihn auf jeden Fall geblockt.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Mai 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Ist eh schon Mai
> 
> Smilys gehen irgendwie nicht...


Bei mir auch nicht.
Manchmal hilft ausloggen und wieder einloggen.


----------



## -Michael- (4. Mai 2021)

Hier liegt der Grund für die Fangmeldungen am Wetter. Ich steh bei schneidig kaltem Wind am Wasser....


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> An mein Herz!  Als Du neulich schriebst, der ganze April wird kalt und regnerisch, hätte ich Dich fast auf Ignore gesetzt.


Wenn euch mein Name Jason nicht gefällt, könnt ihr mich gerne Wettergott nennen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Grund für die Fangmeldungen am Wetter. Ich steh bei schneidig kaltem Wind am Wasser....


Dieses Wetter hat mich auch schon davon abgehalten, meine Sachen zu packen. Aber ab Sonntag ist das keine Ausrede mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Mai 2021)

Liebe Freunde, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung. 
Grundeln und Hornhechte beißen auch bei Regen. Richtig ist, dass die momentanen Ausgangsbeschränkungen auch mich bei der Erfüllung des Auftrages, an der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung teilzuhaben, ärgern. Aber das sollte bald vorbei sein, noch vor Ende des angezeigten Zeitraumes.
Also nutzet die Tage, bald werden euch wieder Nächte beschienen sein...
*Amen*


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber das sollte bald vorbei sein, noch vor Ende des angezeigten Zeitraumes.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren. Das wünschen wie uns alle und ich bin auch sehr zuversichtlich. Das ist doch kein Leben mehr, nicht angeln zu gehen wann man will.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (4. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben von 60 Teilnehmern 27 noch keine Fangmeldung eingereicht. Woran liegt es wohl? Ist es die Zeit, der Job, oder liegt es an den bisher ungemütlichen Wetter? Für die, die mit dem Wetter hadern, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. Ab Sonntag soll eine Warmwetterfront in Deutschland einkehren. Bis zu 25 Grad.
> Also Freunde, Köder besorgen und die Combo startklar machen.
> Ich selber hab mit den Gedanken gespielt, mal auf Aal anzusitzen. Der müsste dann aber spätestens um 21:45Uhr beißen, das ich ja pünktlich zu Hause sein muss. Wir essen ja zeitig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich gehöre zu den 27 Teilnehmern, die noch nicht los waren bzw. konnten. Mir ist es erstens immer noch zu kalt und ich habe auch derbe Rückenprobleme...
Bin ja schon froh, dass ich mit der Hilfe meiner Frau die Arbeiten rund ums Haus, Garten und Koiteich bewältigt bekomme...


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Richtig ist, dass die momentanen Ausgangsbeschränkungen auch mich bei der Erfüllung des Auftrages, an der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung teilzuhaben, ärgern.


Ich seh im Geiste, wie Gert-Show In nebliger dunkler Nacht mit Handschellen von 4 übel mitgenommenen Bobbies in ne schwarze Kutsche geschleift wird:

"Lasst mich los, lasst mich, ich muss meine Arbeit beenden! Ihr versteht das nicht, *es ist für die Wissenschaft*, ihr Sxxxxxxe! AHAHAHAHAHAAAA!"


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den 27 Teilnehmern, die noch nicht los waren bzw. konnten. Mir ist es erstens immer noch zu kalt und ich habe auch derbe Rückenprobleme...
> Bin ja schon froh, dass ich mit der Hilfe meiner Frau die Arbeiten rund ums Haus, Garten und Koiteich bewältigt bekomme...


Immer locker bleiben, lieber Skott. Jeder so wie er kann und Zeit hat. Ihr kommt von hinten angeschossen, ich weiß es genau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich seh im Geiste, wie Gert-Show In nebliger dunkler Nacht mit Handschellen von 4 übel mitgenommenen Bobbies in ne schwarze Kutsche geschleift wird:
> 
> "Lasst mich los, lasst mich, ich muss meine Arbeit beenden! Ihr versteht das nicht, *es ist für die Wissenschaft*, ihr Sxxxxxxe! AHAHAHAHAHAAAA!"


Grauenhafter Gedanke. Und dann musst du bis Ende August im Loch sitzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den 27 Teilnehmern, die noch nicht los waren bzw. konnten. Mir ist es erstens immer noch zu kalt und ich habe auch derbe Rückenprobleme...
> Bin ja schon froh, dass ich mit der Hilfe meiner Frau die Arbeiten rund ums Haus, Garten und Koiteich bewältigt bekomme...


Sieh es als Chance: Mit dem Kooiteich ist Dir der cyprinus-carpio-punkt anstrengungslos sicher. Und ein guter Nachmittag kann dich ganz nach vorne bringen.
Ich hab mich neulich 2 Stunden an nen langweiligen Kanal gesetzt, einfach büschn mit Made gestoppt, 7 Spezies. Natürlich alles Mickerlinge, aber wir Angeln ja auf Spezies, nicht Grösse.


----------



## Skott (4. Mai 2021)

Danke für die tröstenden und aufbauenden Worte...


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ihr kommt von hinten angeschossen,


Damit hast Du meinen Plan klar umrissen....


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen, deiner Signatur nach sitzt Du doch mitten in der Mittelgebirgszone, da müssten doch Bachforellen, Aeschen Barben Döbel Hasel Nasen etc etc


bei uns gibt es weder Barben, Döbel, Hasel, Nasen etc. Dafür muß ich dann schon an die Weser fahren, Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde. Das ist bei mir Harzvorland, kein vernünftiger Fluß mit Friedfischen, nur Teiche und einen See, dafür aber eine ca. 10km lange Fliegenfischerstrecke.
Die Weser ist schon fest eingeplant, so leicht gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen.


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Dafür muß ich dann schon an die Weser fahren, Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde.


Bitte keine Tränen. 1h Ist doch ok und zumutbar,  ich fahr zu meinen Standardflüsschen ca 45min, zum Langstreckenflüsschen 1,5 Stunden.


----------



## Finke20 (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, @Finke20, jetzt hab ich Dich, nun biste fällig für die Reihe denkwürdige Zitate der OCC



Ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes , ich finde den Spruch aber gut.


Finke20 schrieb:


> Morgen werden wir erstmal 87 Kg vorgestreckte Aale (7g), in unsere Vereinsgewässer aussetzen.



So die Besatzmaßnahme ist heute super gelaufen. Die Burschen sind aber deutlich größer gewesen. Ich habe sie so auf 15-25g geschätzt.
Auf das sie in 5-6 Jahren zu stattlichen Aalen heran wachsen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (4. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Naa, ich meinte nicht Fich, ich wollt nur Dein Statement bekräftigten. Ich meinte den kuttenkarl aus Rollshausen, liegt hart SW vom Harz, die Leine ist glaub ich etwas nördlich und weiter westlich locken Weser Fulda etc. Stillgewässer mal aussen vor.
> Ach, eigentlich hat doch jeder ne Menge Gewässer vor der Haustür.


Hab auch viel Wasser vor der Tür, aber meine Fänge, wenn ich denn was fange , sind reine Zufallsfänge. Mit Kunstköder geht gar nix, ausser auf der Ostsee und da auch eher bescheiden. Hab praktisch nie einen Plan was ich fangen will, nehme immer viel zu viel Zeugs mit um auf alles reagieren zu können. Gezielt angeln endet immer im Schneidertag, daher fallen Großdorsch, Zander, Mefo, Stör, Wels, Rapfen, Hecht, größere Barsche, seltenere Arten für mich flach. Schwarmfische und Allesfresser klappen immer gut, wie Hering, Aal, Wittling, Platte, Grundel, Brassen, Rotauge/-feder, kleine Barsche und FoPu Forelle.
Bin daher eh keine Konkurrenz, 2019 lief bei mir gut, da ich 3/4 des Jahres, 2x die Woche ans Wasser ging, meist mit dem Kutter raus. Gab viele Schneidertage, aber Aufgrund der hohen Zahl von Angeltagen war der Erfolg doch da. Letztes Jahr kam ich kaum ans Wasser, Corona bedingt und da es meiner Oma schlechter ging, ich war ihre Pflegeperson. Dar waren meine Fänge doch sehr überschaubar. Z.B. 2x auf Aal los und nicht mal Grundel-, oder Krabbenkontakt!
Also kurz gesagt, entweder wie doof ans Wasser rennen, oder mit Fachwissen und Erfahrung glänzen.
Wobei letzteres wahrscheinlich mehr Erfolg bei der Artenvielfalt bedeutet.


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes , ich finde den Spruch aber gut.


Lieber FInke20
Also, von mir ist das was Gutes, ganz unironisch und im Wortsinn. Und ich finde Dein Spruch ist absolut passend und eine tolle Inspiration, und fängt den Geist der OCC -und vielleicht des Angelns an sich- toll ein, ich danke Dir dafür.
Ich als Privat-Minimax halte einfach mal coole Sprüche fest, die zur OCC Passen und jedem Angler am Wasser weiterhelfen können.
Hier nochmal die bisherigen Zitate:

"Meine Angel heißt Winni Puu, und wenn sie bricht, angel ich weiter" nobbi1962 
"Kein Punkt für mich. Aber trotzdem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die schöne Zeit am Wasser ist alles was zählt" Jesco Peschutter 
"Macht Euren Horizont weit. Geht raus und seid verrückt" Finke20 

Schätze, unser lieber Andal hätte kein Problem Problem mit den Sprüchen. Glaube auch, das es nichts schaden könnte, Junganglern das zu vermitteln,
und auch als gestandener Angler sinds schöne Denkanstöße.

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## BaFO (5. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben von 60 Teilnehmern 27 noch keine Fangmeldung eingereicht. Woran liegt es wohl? Ist es die Zeit, der Job, oder liegt es an den bisher ungemütlichen Wetter? Für die, die mit dem Wetter hadern, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. Ab Sonntag soll eine Warmwetterfront in Deutschland einkehren. Bis zu 25 Grad.
> Also Freunde, Köder besorgen und die Combo startklar machen.
> Ich selber hab mit den Gedanken gespielt, mal auf Aal anzusitzen. Der müsste dann aber spätestens um 21:45Uhr beißen, das ich ja pünktlich zu Hause sein muss. Wir essen ja zeitig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bei mir lag es tatsächlich daran, dass ich erst vor 2 Wochen mit dem Angeln loslegen konnte und dann lieber andere Kombos benutzt habe 
Wenn es aber die nächsten Male losgeht, ist die Combo immer dabei!


----------



## Moringotho (5. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben von 60 Teilnehmern 27 noch keine Fangmeldung eingereicht. Woran liegt es wohl? Ist es die Zeit, der Job, oder liegt es an den bisher ungemütlichen Wetter? Für die, die mit dem Wetter hadern, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. Ab Sonntag soll eine Warmwetterfront in Deutschland einkehren. Bis zu 25 Grad.
> Also Freunde, Köder besorgen und die Combo startklar machen.
> Ich selber hab mit den Gedanken gespielt, mal auf Aal anzusitzen. Der müsste dann aber spätestens um 21:45Uhr beißen, das ich ja pünktlich zu Hause sein muss. Wir essen ja zeitig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


sers,

auch ich gehöre zu den (sind es noch) 27.
kann leider krankheitsbedingt nicht raus,
und da ich sowohl fahrer als auch einen lastenesel bräuchte um auch nur mit minimal ausrüstung den weg ans wasser zu schaffen, wird das wohl eher nix.
zumal meine frau ja meinem schwiegervater schon verboten hat mir bei meinen (ich zitiere) dummheiten zu helfen.

da am 25.5 ja die nächste, und seit 2 jahren wegen anderer erkrankungen aufgeschobene, op (versteifung lw2-5) ansteht wird es auch bei keiner meldung bleiben.
nach der op ist erstmal 2-3 monate mit garnix an leichten etc sonstigen tätigkeiten zu rechnen bzw überhaupt möglich sich vernünftig bewegen zu können.

also richte ich wohl meinen blick auf die occ 2022. ziele muss man ja immer haben.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Skott (5. Mai 2021)

Das ist heftig Holger und tut mir leid, alles Gute für deine OP, ich drücke dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## Finke20 (5. Mai 2021)

Moringotho, das hört sich ja alles nicht gut an, deshalb alles gute für dich.



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber FInke20
> Also, von mir ist das was Gutes, ganz unironisch und im Wortsinn. Und ich finde Dein Spruch ist absolut passend und eine tolle Inspiration, und fängt den Geist der OCC -und vielleicht des Angelns an sich- toll ein, ich danke Dir dafür.
> Ich als Privat-Minimax halte einfach mal coole Sprüche fest, die zur OCC Passen und jedem Angler am Wasser weiterhelfen können.


Lieber Minimax, ich hatte es auch als was Gutes angesehen. 
Ich finde es gut, dass wir hier untereinander ein bisschen frotzeln können. Das leben ist doch zur Zeit schon ernst genug.
Selbst mein Frauchen schmunzelt, wenn ich ihr von den Sprüchen zwischen Thomas. und mir berichte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es weder Barben, Döbel, Hasel, Nasen etc. Dafür muß ich dann schon an die Weser fahren, Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde. Das ist bei mir Harzvorland, kein vernünftiger Fluß mit Friedfischen, nur Teiche und einen See, dafür aber eine ca. 10km lange Fliegenfischerstrecke.
> Die Weser ist schon fest eingeplant, so leicht gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen.


1 Std. ? mehr nicht ?
welch ein Luxus


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> auch ich gehöre zu den (sind es noch) 27.
> kann leider krankheitsbedingt nicht raus,
> ...


Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, Kraft und Zuversicht.
Nächstes Jahr mischen wir beide die OCC auf,   OK?


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte keine Tränen. 1h Ist doch ok und zumutbar,  ich fahr zu meinen Standardflüsschen ca 45min, zum Langstreckenflüsschen 1,5 Stunden.


Respekt, ganz ehrlich wenn ich jedes mal wenn ich Angeln möchte 45min-1,5St pro Strecke an zeit aufwenden müsste, würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Wasser kommen, mich hat dann ja hier in der Ecke das Glück geküsst, im umkreis von max 15min habe ich 3 Gewässer, und wenn die Seuche mal nach lässt, komme ich auf 8-10, 1,5St bin ich fast an der Nordsee(NL 170km)


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Respekt, ganz ehrlich wenn ich jedes mal wenn ich Angeln möchte 45min-1,5St pro Strecke an zeit aufwenden müsste, würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Wasser kommen, mich hat dann ja hier in der Ecke das Glück geküsst, im umkreis von max 15min habe ich 3 Gewässer, und wenn die Seuche mal nach lässt, komme ich auf 8-10, 1,5St bin ich fast an der Nordsee(NL 170km)


Ja, das Langsteckenflüsschen nenne ich nicht umsonst so, da fahre ich aber nur sehr selten hin
Die 45min zum Standardflüsschen gelten von Haustür zu Ufer- die Distanz ist real nicht gross, es dauert halt allein schon 20min um aus der Stadt zu kommen.
Die Spree allerdings liegt 50m von meiner Haustür, aber da angle ich sehr selten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Respekt, ganz ehrlich wenn ich jedes mal wenn ich Angeln möchte 45min-1,5St pro Strecke an zeit aufwenden müsste, würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Wasser kommen, mich hat dann ja hier in der Ecke das Glück geküsst, im umkreis von max 15min habe ich 3 Gewässer, und wenn die Seuche mal nach lässt, komme ich auf 8-10, 1,5St bin ich fast an der Nordsee(NL 170km)



Du Glücklicher


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Respekt, ganz ehrlich wenn ich jedes mal wenn ich Angeln möchte 45min-1,5St pro Strecke an zeit aufwenden müsste, würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur 4-5 mal im Jahr zum Wasser kommen, mich hat dann ja hier in der Ecke das Glück geküsst, im umkreis von max 15min habe ich 3 Gewässer, und wenn die Seuche mal nach lässt, komme ich auf 8-10, 1,5St bin ich fast an der Nordsee(NL 170km)


Wohne zwar in Hamburg, aber das Gewässer ums Eck ist verpachtet und ein Schneiderteich, bis der Bezirk endlich seinen Teil erfüllt, dann kommt auch Neubesatz. Zur Alster, Bille und Elbe bin ich auch Minimum 1h unterwegs, zu Fuß und mit ÖPNV. Wenn ich an meiner Aal Stelle bin, muß ich immer übernachten, da der erste Bus erst wieder um 5 fährt. Wenn ich an die Ostsee möchte, dann entweder 1h mit dem Auto, oder mit dem Flixbus, allerdings bis zu 1h ÖPNV und Fußweg bis ich am Umsteigeort bin. In Timmendorf ziehe ich dann auch die Nacht durch, da erst am nächsten Mittag wieder ein Bus nach HH zurück fährt. Dafür kostet hin-, und zurück auch nur 10€.^^


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher


gerade noch los gewesen, ca. 5min von mir, da sind auch die OCC Fische bis jetzt her (außer Rotauge und Feder)


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Mai 2021)

Moringotho Holger, dir gute Besserung, auf dass du nächstes Jahr dabei sein kannst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade noch los gewesen, ca. 5min von mir


das sieht doch klasse aus.
Dan muss doch was zu holen sein


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das sieht doch klasse aus.
> Dan muss doch was zu holen sein





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gerade gefangen, Hecht oder Döbel geht fast immer


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Hier in Zweibrücken gibt es den Schwarzbach, fast völlig fischleer und Angelscheine gibt es auch nicht.
Etwas weiter die Blies, Biosphärenreservat und Angeln größtenteils verboten.

Somit eben das nahe Frankreich mit La Zorn und La Moder. Kürzeste Strecke ca 45 Km La Moder.
La Zorn ca. 60 Km


----------



## Finke20 (5. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher



So jetzt komm ich mal um die Ecke , ich habe hier mal einen Link auf unser Gewässerverzeichnis.
Das sind mal die Gewässer im Umkreis von 25 KM um meinen Wohnort, die ich mit meiner Jahresangelberechtigung beangel darf.






						LAV MV e.V.•
					






					www.lav-mv.de
				




Ich glaube das ist fast unschlagbar und jetzt kommt es, für einen Preis von 52€.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> So jetzt komm ich mal um die Ecke , ich habe hier mal einen Link auf unser Gewässerverzeichnis.
> Das sind mal die Gewässer im Umkreis von 25 KM um meinen Wohnort, die ich mit meiner Jahresangelberechtigung beangel darf.
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ohne Seuche habe ich NL für 40€ vor der Türe und damit nicht viel weniger Gewässer in dem Umkreis, und ganz wichtig! nicht im Osten wo der Hund begraben ist  aber wir sind ja bei Gewässer und nicht schöner Wohnen


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nicht im Osten wo der Hund begraben ist




Die Ruhe ist unbezahlbar - darum kommen ja die ganzen Touris ausm Westen hier jedes Jahr in Massen her.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> darum kommen ja die ganzen Touris ausm Westen hier in Massen her.


hab zwar zugenommen, aber in Massen tauche ich dennoch nicht da auf


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Mai 2021)

Na ja, ich habe zwar den Rhein in 20 Minuten Entfernung, aber das wars dann auch schon.
Ruhr sind 35 Minuten und taugt nicht.
Die nächste brauchbare Möglichkeit ist in NL und dauert 70 Minuten.
Zur Küste, wenns gut läuft, zweieinhalb Stunden.
Als ich jung war, bin ich ständig für ein verlängertes WE in die Bretagne oder sogar ans Mittelmeer gebraust - heute mag ich nichtmal mehr ins Auto steigen... 
Und deshalb ist es halt schwer im Kormorangebiet Fische zu finden.
OCC Combo im Einsatz - hübsch und erfolglos....


----------



## Skott (5. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe zwar den Rhein in 20 Minuten Entfernung, aber das wars dann auch schon.
> Ruhr sind 35 Minuten und taugt nicht.
> Die nächste brauchbare Möglichkeit ist in NL und dauert 70 Minuten.
> Zur Küste, wenns gut läuft, zweieinhalb Stunden.
> ...


Warum taugt die Ruhr nicht...?


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Respekt, ganz ehrlich wenn ich jedes mal wenn ich Angeln möchte 45min-1,5St pro Strecke an zeit aufwenden müsste,







Kein Weg ist mir zu weit für meine lieben Johnnies  
Die Bisse kommen heute extrem wild. Ob das an dem stürmischen Böen liegt? Sogar ein Pärchen Möven hats an mein Flüsschen gepustet, sie patrouillieren den Fluss auf und stachen sich an und zu ne Ukelei.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Mai 2021)

Ein Gewässer erreiche ich in 20  min. Fahrtzeit.
Bis ne Stunde find ich voll Ok.
Ich erreiche alle Verreinsgewässer in max. 45 min.
Drum bin ich da beigetreten. 

Früher waren 1-1,5 Std. Normal. 
Das nächste Gewässer wäre ein Bach von ca. 5 km Länge und ein 1ha großes Gewässer  für 300€ im Jahr. 
Aufnahme Gebühr von 350€ noch nicht mit eingerechnet.
Grüße Michi


----------



## BaFO (5. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> auch ich gehöre zu den (sind es noch) 27.
> kann leider krankheitsbedingt nicht raus,
> ...


Oh Jesses, 
da wünsche ich, dass die OP und Reha gut verläuft und die Zeit bis zum nächsten Angeln sich in (einigermaßen erträglichen) Grenzen hält.


----------



## BaFO (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade noch los gewesen, ca. 5min von mir, da sind auch die OCC Fische bis jetzt her (außer Rotauge und Feder)
> Anhang anzeigen 373410


Wow, das sieht ja fast schon "very British" aus! Sehr schöne Stelle!


----------



## BaFO (5. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hier in Zweibrücken gibt es den Schwarzbach, fast völlig fischleer und Angelscheine gibt es auch nicht.
> Etwas weiter die Blies, Biosphärenreservat und Angeln größtenteils verboten.
> 
> Somit eben das nahe Frankreich mit La Zorn und La Moder. Kürzeste Strecke ca 45 Km La Moder.
> La Zorn ca. 60 Km


Brillendorsch, bist Du aus (dem Raum) Zweibrücken? 
Ich schon, in der Gegend (eher Saarland) spielt sich auch ein Großteil meiner Angelei ab.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> Brillendorsch, bist Du aus (dem Raum) Zweibrücken?
> Ich schon, in der Gegend (eher Saarland) spielt sich auch ein Großteil meiner Angelei ab.


hab Dir PN geschickt


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> auch ich gehöre zu den (sind es noch) 27.
> kann leider krankheitsbedingt nicht raus,
> ...


Da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und das du so bald wie möglich wieder Angeln gehen kannst.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kein Weg ist mir zu weit für meine lieben Johnnies


mir auch nicht, bin dann auch schon fix und fertig wenn ich nach 5min aus dem Auto steige und die 10m zum Fluss laufe


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ein Gewässer erreiche ich in 20  min. Fahrtzeit.
> Bis ne Stunde find ich voll Ok.
> Ich erreiche alle Verreinsgewässer in max. 45 min.
> Drum bin ich da beigetreten.
> ...


Da hake ich mal ein...

Als ich (gelernter Ossi) vor 18 Jahren in Hessen aufschlug und mich nach Angelmöglichkeiten erkundigte, fand ich den 2,5-ha-Tümpel in 10 Minuten fußläufig vom neuen Zuhause. Der dort ansässige Verein wollte 250€ Aufnahmegebühr und 180 Euro Jahresbeitrag. 
Da ich es vorher gewohnt war, mit 85€ Jahresbeitrag die Verbandsgewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen beangeln zu dürfen, war ich not amused und suchte Alternativen. Die fand ich...am Main. Die Fischerzünfte vergeben für Ihre Zunftgebiete Jahreskarten für erschwingliches Geld, zwischen aktuell 32€ und 54€ pro Abschnitt. Ich hole mir Karten für 2 Zunftgebiete und kann dann für nicht mal 85 Euronen ca. 45 Flusskilometer beangeln.
Okay, für die OCC weiche ich dann auch mal mit einer Tages- oder Monatskarte auf andere Gewässer aus, aber das dient ja der Wissenschaft.

Da ich die OCC-Combo mit kleinem Zubehör und die Angelklamotten meist im Auto dabei habe und die Zeitplanung meiner besseren Hälfte es erlaubt, bin ich schon viermal oder fünfmal in der Woche nach Büroschluss am Wasser unterwegs, und wenn es nur 2 Stunden Zeit zum  sind. Auf der Rückbank des Superb ist genug Platz zum Umziehen. Und zum Gewässer fahre ich je nach Spot zwischen 30 und 40 Minuten, nach Hause dann etwas die gleiche Zeit. Passt für mich...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren. Das wünschen wie uns alle und ich bin auch sehr zuversichtlich. *Das ist doch kein Leben mehr, nicht angeln zu gehen wann man will.
> *
> Gruß Jason



Das ist doch kein Leben mehr , nicht atmen zu können , wenn man will...

Da ich beruflich eingespannt bin und wenn , dann nur abends/nachts gut los kann, wird es seuchenbedingt gerade Nix.
Ich halte mich zu 100% an die Auflagen - und so werden irgendwann bessere Zeiten kommen, und irgendwann werde ich mich mit einem fingerlangen Barsch hier 
entschneidern- versprochen !

R.S.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> OCC Combo im Einsatz - hübsch und erfolglos....


logo, auf der anderen Seite spielt die Musik (Duisburg)


----------



## hanzz (5. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> logo, auf der anderen Seite spielt die Musik (Duisburg)


Sag ich ja immer Duisburg ist gut.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Warum taugt die Ruhr nicht...?



Sehr wenig Fisch, dafür viele Kormorane und noch mehr Spaziergänger.. .


hanzz schrieb:


> Sag ich ja immer Duisburg ist gut.


 Na ja - Duisburg ist genauso bescheiden wie Krefeld.
Zumindest wenn man Sandstrand und Ruhe geniessen will....
Aber ich habe immerhin ein Belegbild für meine so überaus erfolglose Angelei...
War doch recht frisch im Wind.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Mai 2021)

Heute konnte ich (ENDLICH) wieder auf meine "angestammte" Strecke am Main, wo bis vor 5 Tagen das Spinnangeln nicht erlaubt war, und habe diverse Kunstköder durchs Wasser gezogen und gezupft. Die Rapfen in mittlerer Größe (60-70 cm) war schon aktiv und ich bekam zwei kurze Anfasser, einen auf Spinjig und einen auf kleinen GuFi. Leider blieben beide Fische nicht kleben. Als mich dann das Gewitter streifte und ich bei 7 Grad und steifer Brise völlig durchnässt am geliebten Rinnsal stand, trat ich den Heimweg an. Mein Schatz hat gekocht (sonst mache ich das): Pollo Fino mit Kartoffelspalten und Paprika aus dem Ofen. 
Ich bin dann mal weg und satt...und bis morgen!


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute, habe mich schon lange nicht gemeldet, bin entweder beruflich oder familiär beschäftig. Oder angeln - ab und zu, wenn ich Zeit habe  Bin aber in der letzten Zeit stets Schneider gewesen. Aber morgen vormittags gehe ich wieder zum Wasser ...

Am Samstag war ich an einem kleinen zugewachsenen Weiher hechtangeln. Muss sagen, dass ich meine 2,70 OCC Rute nich nur einmal verflucht habe


----------



## Thomas. (6. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr wenig Fisch, dafür viele Kormorane und noch mehr Spaziergänger.. .
> 
> Na ja - Duisburg ist genauso bescheiden wie Krefeld.
> Zumindest wenn man Sandstrand und Ruhe geniessen will....
> ...


wenn ich es richtig sehe ist deine grün weiße Pose nicht richtig ausgebleit, und ziemlich nah am Ufer, so kannste auch nix fangen


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig sehe ist deine grün weiße Pose nicht richtig ausgebleit, und ziemlich nah am Ufer, so kannste auch nix fangen


Ist Absicht, sobald die Grundel anbeißt und abzieht, stellt sich die Pose auf.


----------



## Minimax (6. Mai 2021)

#Gerätepflege
#Ersatzhandlungen
#Stand By Your Combo

So, liebe Kolleg*innen,

nach praktisch ununterbrochenem schonungslosem Einsatz meiner Combo seit Mitte Februar war es nun an der Zeit ihr etwas Pflege angedeihen zu lassen.

Die Mk IV habe ich schön mit lauwarmer Seifenlauge shamponiert und den fettigen Currytuliptalg vom Korkgriff gewaschen, die hässlichen Panzertapespuren der
Tipmasterhalterung entfernt und RInge und Spitzen vom Gewässerschmadder befreit. Rollenhalter abgenommen und Saubergemacht und Griffkappe entschlammt. EIn Ring war leicht verbogen, aber jetzt ist er wieder schön in Form.
DIe 300 Spezial habe ich auseinandergenommen, Gehäuse und Rotorinneres von Futterkrusten- und Polentakrümel befreit und die alte, Fett/Ölmischung aus dem Inneren durch das etwas zähere blaue Pennfett ersetzt. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mit Anzahl und Anordnung der 42214 Unterlegscheiben herumgetüftelt, und jetzt läuft das alte Mädchen spürbar ruhiger, schnurriger und ist allgemein tighter.
Neue 18er GTM hatte ich erst neulich draufgemacht, aber ich hab sie auf meine Lieblingsspule umgespult, und dabei gleich Carbon- und Teflonscheibe entfettet. Läuft jetzt smoother an, mal sehen, ob das Wickelbild immer noch stimmt.

Jo, jetzt liegt sie vor mir die Combo, gestriegelt und geschniegelt, mit Schleifchen in Schweif und Mähne, und scharrt mit den Hufen denn sie will wieder auf die Rennbahn. Hat sich bisher glänzend geschlagen, ich würd ihr ohne Weiteres einen verregneten, schlammigen Nachtansitz auf Steinpackung zumuten.

Hmm, ob ich durch das Wellnessprogramm Mana oder Mojo wegpoliert habe? Ich werds herausfinden. sollen Rute und Rolle ruhig hell glänzen und blitzen im Sonnenlicht, dann wissen die Johnnies wenigstens dass ich komme´- entwischen können sie mir und meiner Combo nicht!

hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (6. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> EIn Ring war leicht verbogen, aber jetzt ist er wieder schön in Form.


Das ist sicherlich der Barbe zu schulden.   Aber ein schöner Bericht von deiner Taklepflege.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich der Barbe zu schulden.   Aber ein schöner Bericht von deiner Taklepflege.
> 
> Gruß Jason


...oder dem vorgeschrittenen Alter...ääähhh...der Erfahrung der Minimark IV.


----------



## Minimax (6. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich der Barbe zu schulden.


Ganz sicher nicht,. lieber Freund.
Merke: Voll aufgeriggt, mit der Montage im Wasser (oder auch im Drill), jedenfalls unter Last sind unsere Rutenschätzchen so sicher wie in Abrahams Schoß. Kritisch wirds bei lockerer Schnur, Beim Transport etc. Ruten sterben selten am Wasser, aber oft auf dem Weg dahin.
Dito Rollen: Unser lieber Andal hat zu Recht gesagt, das die meisten Rollen nicht im Drill sterben, sondern "unter dem Schraubenzieher" Wer wüsste es nicht?
Übrigens war die Barbe -die ich, _wie all die anderen Barben, völlig zufällig, unerwartet. ohne Absicht, und irgendwo ganz, ganz weit weg von meinem Hausgewässer gefangen habe_- nicht der kritische Test der Combo:
Ein wenig nervös wurde ich, als der tolle, bullige 65 Spiegler auf meine Döbelmontage einstieg- Und da er in nem schnellen Fliessgewässer wohnt, und da an der Stelle Treibholz, Baumwurzeln und gerüchteweise ein versenkter Trabbi locken, war der Fisch äußerst unternehmungslustig. Gegen die Mk IV und die 300 Spezial mit gepimptem Schnurlaufröllchen und vor allem die wunderbare Rute, die ich zu Anfang für zu stark empfand, musste sich das goldgelbe Wasserferkel aber geschlagen geben. 16er Schnur (War auf Johnnies aus) wohlgemerkt, da stand ne Schweissperle oder zwei auf meiner Stirn.
Seitdem vertraue ich meiner Combo bedingungslos. Herrje, Minimax hat nach drei Versuchen endlich mal ne gute Rute gebaut, Jamaica hat ne Bobmannschaft.


----------



## Minimax (6. Mai 2021)

Was ist jetzt daran wieder so witzig, Jungs?
Du meine Güte, ich versuche die ganze Zeit hilfreiches aus meiner (beschränkten, und vor allem bescheidenen) Angelpraxis zu posten, auch unterhaltsam verpackt, Da gibts nur Gelächter, Muss ich erfahrener in der Angelei werden, oder knochentrockener im Stil?

Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Muss ich erfahrener in der Angelei werden, oder knochentrockener im Stil?




Lass alles wie es ist, lieber Mini.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> oder knochentrockener im Stil?


Um Himmels willen, die Welt ist schon trocken genug, bleib wie du bist.


----------



## Minimax (6. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt daran wieder so witzig, Jungs?
> Du meine Güte, ich versuche die ganze Zeit hilfreiches aus meiner (beschränkten, und vor allem bescheidenen) Angelpraxis zu posten, auch unterhaltsam verpackt, Da gibts nur Gelächter, Muss ich erfahrener in der Angelei werden, oder knochentrockener im Stil?
> 
> Minimax



Oh je, da hab ich vielleicht ganz sicher zu dolle zurückgeschnappt. Ich forder es ja auch heraus mit meinen launigen Umschreibungen, da geht manchmal der eigentliche fachliche Sinn meiner Botschaft, falls vorhanden, im Klamauk verloren.
Also nix für ungut, entschudigt bitte, liebe Freunde und Kollegen,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax (soviel Zeit muss sein)


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Mai 2021)

Wie schon zweimal geschrieben, bitte bleib so.
Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass wir älter werden, da müssen wir nicht auch noch erwachsen sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax
Du hast die olle 300er  jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit im Einsatz, könntest du Bitte ein kurzes Zwischenfazit ziehen über Abnutzung etc.
Was mich besonders interessieren würde wäre die Rücklaufsperre da die von meiner 410 ja aus Kunststoff ist und ersetzt werden musst.

Achja, Hut ab dafür das du mit dieser 300er die OCC fischt, das scheit ja schon fast nach einem Oldie Cup........wo bei ich mich da nicht einigen könnte welche Rolle ich nehmen würde, eine Quick, ne Shakespeare Standard 2009, ne Ball Bearing, ne Mitchell oder doch ne Daiwa 500er  schwere Entscheidung wäre das.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Minimax
> Du hast die olle 300er  jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit im Einsatz, könntest du Bitte ein kurzes Zwischenfazit ziehen über Abnutzung etc.
> Was mich besonders interessieren würde wäre die Rücklaufsperre da die von meiner 410 ja aus Kunststoff ist und ersetzt werden musst.
> 
> Achja, Hut ab dafür das du mit dieser 300er die OCC fischt, das scheit ja schon fast nach einem Oldie Cup........wo bei ich mich da nicht einigen könnte welche Rolle ich nehmen würde, eine Quick, ne Shakespeare Standard 2009, ne Ball Bearing, ne Mitchell oder doch ne Daiwa 500er  schwere Entscheidung wäre das.


Ja, gerne gib mir noch etwas Zeit dann schreib ich was dazu.
Gleich vorweg: bei nem Oldiecup würde ich immer die Rolle wählen, für die ich am meisten Ersatzteile habe


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. Mai 2021)

zählt die Ambidex Super bei einem Oldiecup noch? Wenn ja, würde meine Wahl feststehen, Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411 mit Matchspule.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Mai 2021)

Falls ihr noch eine Ausrede braucht, warum ihr noch nicht so viele Spezies erwischt habt…


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch eine Ausrede braucht, warum ihr noch nicht so viele Spezies erwischt habt…
> Anhang anzeigen 373604


Brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Gerätepflege
> #Ersatzhandlungen
> #Stand By Your Combo
> 
> ...



Also ich finde ja, dass wenn eine bereits gemeldete Combo, nachträglich noch dermaßen aufgepeppt wird, dass dies klar an Wettbewerbsverzerrung grenzt. 
Oh, da fällt mir ein, es ist ja gar kein Wettbewerb


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja, dass wenn eine bereits gemeldete Combo, nachträglich noch dermaßen aufgepeppt wird, dass dies klar an Wettbewerbsverzerrung grenzt.
> Oh, da fällt mir ein, es ist ja gar kein Wettbewerb


Die Combo wurde lediglich in den Zistand versetzt, in dem sie angetreten ist, es handelt sich also nicht um ein Upgrade oder 'aufpeppen'. 
Es ist unklug, seine Combo nicht fit und einsatzbereit zu halten, immerhin ist es die einzige, Die uns im Rahmen der OCC zur Verfügung steht. An dieser Stelle nochmal meine Hochachtung für die OCCler, die Oldtimer im Einsatz haben.


----------



## Snâsh (7. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da hake ich mal ein...
> 
> Als ich (gelernter Ossi) vor 18 Jahren in Hessen aufschlug und mich nach Angelmöglichkeiten erkundigte, fand ich den 2,5-ha-Tümpel in 10 Minuten fußläufig vom neuen Zuhause. Der dort ansässige Verein wollte 250€ Aufnahmegebühr und 180 Euro Jahresbeitrag.
> Da ich es vorher gewohnt war, mit 85€ Jahresbeitrag die Verbandsgewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen beangeln zu dürfen, war ich not amused und suchte Alternativen. Die fand ich...am Main. Die Fischerzünfte vergeben für Ihre Zunftgebiete Jahreskarten für erschwingliches Geld, zwischen aktuell 32€ und 54€ pro Abschnitt. Ich hole mir Karten für 2 Zunftgebiete und kann dann für nicht mal 85 Euronen ca. 45 Flusskilometer beangeln.
> ...


Da muss ich aber auch einmal einhaken da ich ja häufig mit Gert am Wasser bin. Es ist übrigens ein Bild für die Götter wenn ein Anzugträger aus seinem Auto entsteigt, sich auf einem Parkplatz mit mir (meist schon in voller Montur) trifft und anschließend mit viel gewackel und gerumpel in Camouflage dem Auto entsteigt.
Jedes Mal ein Bild für die Götter


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2021)

Noch stilechter müsste er im Anzug sich die Tackletasche umlegen und direkt losangeln


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Combo wurde lediglich in den Zistand versetzt, in dem sie angetreten ist, es handelt sich also nicht um ein Upgrade oder 'aufpeppen'.
> Es ist unklug, seine Combo nicht fit und einsatzbereit zu halten, immerhin ist es die einzige, Die uns im Rahmen der OCC zur Verfügung steht. An dieser Stelle nochmal meine Hochachtung für die OCCler, die Oldtimer im Einsatz haben.



Oh ha, gleich noch ein Statement hinterher. Alles gut werter Minimax. 
Na zumindest einer hat meinen Schabernack wohl verstanden.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Minimax
> Du hast die olle 300er  jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit im Einsatz, könntest du Bitte ein kurzes Zwischenfazit ziehen über Abnutzung etc.
> Was mich besonders interessieren würde wäre die Rücklaufsperre da die von meiner 410 ja aus Kunststoff ist und ersetzt werden musst.


Lieber dawurzelsepp
Also, sie schlägt sich im Rahmen ihrer technischen Möglichkeiten ganz gut, würde ich sagen. Hat auch ein paarmal im Dreck und feuchten Sand gelegen. Bremse mit neuer Carbonscheibe läuft auch Smooth an, aber ich würd sie eher schwächer einstellen als zu fest. Ist halt keine Moderne Bremse.(ausserdem mache ich durch das Schnarren die lieben Kollegen am Wasser mit ihren Mikadostäbchen darauf aufmerksam, das ich erneut einen Fisch im Drill habe, im Gegensatz zu ihnen ) .
Übersetzung ist konstruktionsbedingt niedrig und Einholgeschwindigkeit langsam, kann man nichts machen. Für mehr cranking Power kann man ne längere Kurbel dranschrauben, aber bei meinen kleineren Fischen Brauch ichs nicht. Knauf hat etwas geschlackert, aber mit 2 Scheibchen drin ist er jetzt schön stramm.

Man muss etwas aufpassen, was den Rotor/Bügelmechanismus betrifft, da kann Sand reingeraten, dann knirscht es und man muss das auseinandernehmen und reinigen.
Anfangs war ich nicht zufrieden mit der Bügelfeder, die wurde rasch schwächer. Erst dachte ich, es liegt daran, das ich ihr den etwas schwereren 410er Bügel mit Röllchen verpasst habe, aber seit ich die Feder ersetzt habe ist wieder alles prima. Vermutlich war die alte Feder einfach ausgeleiert.
Was vorkommen kann, besonders nach ner Wartung wenn man alles geölt und geschmiert hat, ist das sich die Schrauben des Schnurfangbügels lockern, wenn man sie zu lose angezogen hat. Ist mir mal bei ner 304 passiert. Das sollte man nach ner Wartung kontrollieren und Die Schrauben ggf. Nachziehen.

Die Rücklaufsperre. Neuere 300er und auch deine 410 haben einen etwas anderen Hebel aussen, und innen einen antireversedog aus Plastik innen. (Unten im Bild). Die alten haben den L-förmigen Hebel und ein kleines Blechteil mit ner Feder als antireversedog.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich habe gerade getestet, bei meinen 300 sind die Hebelvarianten (fest an die Platte genietet) und die dogs untereinander kompatibel und frei austauschbar.
Damit gab es bei mir nie Probleme- ich habe aber nur die Blechvariante im Gebrauch, weil ich den neuen Hebel abscheulich finde, und kann daher zur Haltbarkeit des Plastikdogs nichts sagen.
Ehrlich gesagt wirkt er trotz des Materials vertrauenswürdiger und ausgereifter als das fiddelige Blechteilchen, vor allem was den Sitz der Feder betrifft.
Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Sitz im Gehäuse der beiden Varianten. Links mit eingeschalteter Sperre, rechts ausgeschaltet.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Falls das Teil bei Deiner 410 hinüber ist und ersetzt werden muss, pn mir, ich schicke Dir gerne eine Variante deiner Wahl zu.
Aber Achtung, lass uns vorher genau überprüfen, ob in der 410 auch genau das Teil verbaut ist. Die 410 hat ja glaube ich eine andere Übersetzung und ein anderes Grossrad(?) In das die Sperre greift. Vielleicht gibts da Unterschiede.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (8. Mai 2021)

OCC Fangmeldung#

die letzte Fangmeldung war am Sonntag den 02.05, bin ja mal gespant was dieses WE so alles gemeldet wird, Wetter dürfte ja keine ausrede sein.
ich muss gestehen das ich jetzt auch öfters zum Wasser ohne die OCC gehe, aber heute oder Morgen darf sie wieder mit, in der Hoffnung das ein oder 2 Spezies dazu kommen.

allen für dieses WE ein dickes Petri


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber dawurzelsepp
> Also, sie schlägt sich im Rahmen ihrer technischen Möglichkeiten ganz gut, würde ich sagen. Hat auch ein paarmal im Dreck und feuchten Sand gelegen. Bremse mit neuer Carbonscheibe läuft auch Smooth an, aber ich würd sie eher schwächer einstellen als zu fest. Ist halt keine Moderne Bremse.(ausserdem mache ich durch das Schnarren die lieben Kollegen am Wasser mit ihren Mikadostäbchen darauf aufmerksam, das ich erneut einen Fisch im Drill habe, im Gegensatz zu ihnen ) .
> Übersetzung ist konstruktionsbedingt niedrig und Einholgeschwindigkeit langsam, kann man nichts machen. Für mehr cranking Power kann man ne längere Kurbel dranschrauben, aber bei meinen kleineren Fischen Brauch ichs nicht. Knauf hat etwas geschlackert, aber mit 2 Scheibchen drin ist er jetzt schön stramm.
> 
> ...



Wow Minimax was für ein ausführlicher Bericht von dir.
Wie ich sehe hast du einige Umbauten an der 300er vorgenommen wie Bügel und Rücklaufsperre. Ich muss gestehen ich hatte vor paar Jahren auch mal 2 300er mit einigen ersatzspulen und hab sie dann verkauft weil sie mir nicht liegen. Wie der Zufall oder soll ich sagen das Schicksam will hat mir unser Recyclinghof einige Monate darauf wider eine 300er zukommen lassen...ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ??
Einige Monate später kam dann eine 410 hinzu und ab da stand fest ich darf keine mehr verkaufen weil sie immer wider zu mir zurückkommen. Meine Einschätzung zu den Mitchell ist eine etwas andere, der falsch drehende Rotor die Übersetzung und das Kaffeemühlenartige Geräusch sind schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wobei ich sagen muss das beim Abzug eines Fisches das Spulengeräusch weit aus schöner ist als das einer Quick 330 oder N.S. 2020.
Zudem komm ich jetzt mit der 410 besser klar wie mit der 300er was auch etwas an der Übersetzung liegt jedoch ist die Rücklaufsperre aus Kunststoff. Beim Instandsetzen meine 410 waren alle Zähne der Rücklaufsperre abgenutzt und ich hab dank eines Mittglieds hier einen Ersatz bekommen. Das Ersatzteil hat jetzt zudem 3 Zähne nicht mehr wie das alte 2. Mein Bürokollege hat sich einen 3D Drucker zugelegt und ich werde in weiter Zukunft mit ihm mal versuchen dieses Teil nachzubilden und in unterschiedlichen Materialien Drucken lassen. Meiner Meinung ist das der ein einige große Makel an dieser Rolle. 

Danke auf jedenfall für deine Einschätzung und den Praxisbericht.

Gruß Josef


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Mai 2021)

Nach 2 kleinen Karpfen und ein paar Rotaugen endlich der Zielfisch




Damit der Fangmeldungsthread nicht komplett verwaist


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2021)

Uiiiiii...schöner Latschen!
Petri Heil!
Wie groß ist der?


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Mai 2021)

So groß war der nicht. Wir haben ihn nicht gemessen, geschätzt 30cm

Wir haben dort letztes Jahr aber schon richtig dicke gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2021)

Der sieht aber größer aus auf dem Bild, finde ich.
Trotzdem ein toller Fang.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der sieht aber größer aus auf dem Bild, finde ich.
> Trotzdem ein toller Fang.


Geschickt in Szene gesetzt


----------



## BaFO (8. Mai 2021)

So ich konnte heute auch die 2. Art für mich verbuchen. 
Nachdem ich bereits 2 Schleien gefangen hab und eine verloren, fiel mir ein dass ich ja ein Foto für die OCC machen sollte! 
Alle Schleien fielen auf den Korum Easy Feeder mit Maiskorn +Futtermischung rein.


----------



## BaFO (10. Mai 2021)

Gestern Abend hätte ich um ein Haar meine Artenliste aufstocken können... Ein Giebel ist am Method feeder eingestiegen, hat sich aber kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet... Ausgeschlitzt 

Die Regenbogenforellen, die auch am MF Biss, hab ich leider vergessen, abzulichten.


----------



## Slappy (10. Mai 2021)

Heute habe ich dran gedacht die Regenbogenforelle abzulichten. 
Gebissen auf Dendrobena an der schönsten Pose die ich habe


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute habe ich dran gedacht die Regenbogenforelle abzulichten.
> Gebissen auf Dendrobena an der schönsten Pose die ich habe
> Anhang anzeigen 373951


----------



## Minimax (10. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute habe ich dran gedacht die Regenbogenforelle abzulichten.
> Gebissen auf Dendrobena an der schönsten Pose die ich habe


Petri, lieber Slaponator. Jason  Posen sind inzwischen eine Institution, er ist einer unserer profiliertesten und fleißigsten Posenkünstler, *besonders die schlanken Stillgewässerposen*, wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen sind seine Spezialität.

Erst gestern musste ich wieder an genau diese Posen aus Meisterhand denken, als ich gezwungen war bei meiner kleinen Augenrotstipperei solch einen hässlichen Plastikalptraum (dysfunktional und undicht obendrein) zu montieren:





Meine Combo war ganz ausser sich über diese Beleidigung und wäre um ein Haar zu Staub zerfallen. Natürlich hätten die edle von Hand gebaute MkIV und die liebevoll restaurierte und gepflegte Oldtimerrolle genau *so eine tolle Schilfpose von Jason verdient, am besten so zwischen 2,5 und 3,5g*,
So ein Jammer, das ich keine solche Pose besitze, aber da kann man wohl nichts machen.
hust hust räusper, öchem, öchem, ääähhchemm. HUst...HUSTHUST RÖCHEL HUST!

Herrje, ich muss was in die Luftröhre gekriegt haben.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (11. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason Posen sind inzwischen eine Institution, er ist einer unserer profiliertesten und fleißigsten Posenkünstler, *besonders die schlanken Stillgewässerposen*,


tatsächlich sind das wunderschöne Teil die Jason da abliefert, ich gehöre ja auch zu denen die eine solche ihr eigen nennen dürfen.



Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich hätten die edle von Hand gebaute MkIV und die liebevoll restaurierte und gepflegte Oldtimerrolle genau *so eine tolle Schilfpose von @Jason verdient,*



die wirklich edle MkIV hätte tatsächlich eine Pose von Jason verdient, überhaupt keine frage.
 aber die liebevoll restaurierte und gepflegte Oldtimerrolle und nennen wir das Kind mal beim Namen, ist nichts anderes als eine zu 100 Tausende über Jahrzehnte gebaute Radau machende Mitchell 300, dafür würde es auch das innere eines Überraschungsei tun  (frage rhinefisher), geht ja mal gar nicht 

ich hingegen kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden welches meiner zur Auswahl stehender Combos dieser sehr Edlen Pose von Jason auch nur annähert gerecht werden könnte und die Ehre haben zu dürfen mit ihr einen Fisch zu überlisten.
entweder 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
oder
	

		
			
		

		
	




aber ganz sicher nicht diese  (keine Rute da gewesen die sich zusammen mit der Mitchell ablichten lassen wollte)


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

Mein lieber Thomas., ich befürchte Du hast sehr wenig bis nichts von der Rolle von Minimax gelesen oder gesehen. Und zu sagen, dass solch eine legendäre Rolle nicht würdig ist neben Jasons Pose zu stehen - im Gegensatz zum Plastik (entschuldige, Kohlefaser/Polyamid ) Dingsbums von Shimano - einfach abscheulich


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So ein Jammer, das ich keine solche Pose besitze, aber da kann man wohl nichts machen.


Klar kann man da was machen. Ich muss mal langsam mit Fantastic Fishing seiner Pose anfangen, sonst krieg ich noch ein drüber.  Dann mach ich mal wieder eine Charge fertig. Freut mich wirklich sehr, wenn meine Posen so gefragt sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (12. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mein lieber @Thomas., ich befürchte Du hast sehr wenig bis nichts von der Rolle von @Minimax gelesen oder gesehen.


Lieber Bilch , doch habe ich alles gelesen (vom Umbau), und finde es auch klasse was Minimax aus und mit dem Ding macht, aber ein Mercedesstern auf der Haube von einem Trabi macht daraus auch keine S-Klasse, Mitchell 300 bleibt Mitchell 300, sie ist Zweifels ohne eine legendäre Rolle, und gehört in jede Sammler Vitrine, aber jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Lieber Bilch , doch habe ich alles gelesen (vom Umbau), und finde es auch klasse was Minimax aus und mit dem Ding macht, aber ein Mercedesstern auf der Haube von einem Trabi macht daraus auch keine S-Klasse, Mitchell 300 bleibt Mitchell 300, sie ist Zweifels ohne eine legendäre Rolle, und gehört in jede Sammler Vitrine, aber jeder wie er möchte.


Das würde schon stimmen wenn man auf eine Germina Rolle die Plakette von DAM aufkleben würde, aber die Mitchell 300 ist ein DS unter den Rollen (oder zumindest ein GS)


----------



## Jason (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nichts anderes als eine zu 100 Tausende über Jahrzehnte gebaute Radau machende Mitchell 300, dafür würde es auch das innere eines Überraschungsei tun


Übertreib es nicht mit den Witzen über diese schönen Rollen. Da gibt es einige, die sich sicherlich gekränkt fühlen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Mai 2021)

Es liegt doch nur am Service-Paket, das man den alten Mitchells gönnt. Man kann geräuschmäßig aus einem Lanz-Bulldog kein E-Mobil machen, aber einen sanft summenden John Deere, das geht schon.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

nicht vergessen, die Mitchell 300 gehörte damals (in den 1960ern) preislich und auch leistungsmäßig der gehobenen Mittelklasse bei den Rollen an und war auf jeden Fall haltbarer als eine Rolle der heutigen Oberklasse. Die waren nicht nach ein paar Jahren Spinnfischen schon kaputt, das konnte sich nämlich damals kein Hersteller leisten. Wenn da eine Rolle nach fünf Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet hätte, wäre dies das Aus für den Hersteller gewesen, so ein Gelumpe hätte niemand mehr gekauft.
Ich habe noch 3 Stück davon, die alle noch funktionsfähig sind, darunter auch die, mir der ich bestimmt 15 (!) Jahre das Spinnfischen auf Hecht betrieb.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> jeden Fall haltbarer als eine Rolle der heutigen Oberklasse.



Das glaube ich eher nicht.
Man denkt oft in diese Richtung, aber tatsächlich sind Shimanos extrem haltbar.
Fische mal eine 300er oder auch ne alte ABU mit geflochtener, dann sind die sehr schnell am Ende.
Selbst die DAM Quick (und das ist ne ganz andere Welt...) macht da schnell schlapp.. .
Ich habe etliche Shimanos hart gestresst und die laufen noch immer.
Eigentlich kenne ich bloß drei Hersteller, die wirklich haltbare Rollen gebaut haben; einmal die alte Firma Penn, als diese noch der Familie gehörte, mit den Spinfisher und International, dann Shimano mit fast allen Modellen und dann natürlich ABU mit der Ambassadeur.

PS: Es gab tatsächlich, auch wenn ich das nicht gerne zugebe, ebenfalls einige sehr robuste Rollen von Daiwa...


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Mai 2021)

Entspannte Grüße   
Endlich mal im Sinne des OCC unterwegs, hab mir heute morgen eine aufs nötigste reduzierte Tacklesammlung zusammengestellt und bin eben mit dem Bike zum Kanal. 





Angekommen habe ich erstmal entspannt ausgepackt




Und ne  Waggler Montage an die OCC Rute geknüpft....mal sehen was auf mich reinfällt


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Mai 2021)

Tikey0815 Dickes Petri und hol was raus. Das Wetter scheint bei dir erheblich besser zu sein als 100 km weiter.


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher nicht.
> Man denkt oft in diese Richtung, aber tatsächlich sind Shimanos extrem haltbar.
> Fische mal eine 300er oder auch ne alte ABU mit geflochtener, dann sind die sehr schnell am Ende.
> Selbst die DAM Quick (und das ist ne ganz andere Welt...) macht da schnell schlapp.. .
> ...


Damals gab es noch keine Geflochtenen Schnüre und diese Rollen waren dafür eben nicht gebaut, bzw. hatten keine drehbaren Schnurlaufröllchen. Wenn man eine von diesen alten Rollen mit einer Geflochtenen bespulen würde, würde die Schnur eben Kerben in das Material einschneiden. Obwohl, bei den DAM Rollen waren die Röllchen aus Wolframcarbid, dass fast so hart ist wie ein Diamant - einige Leute berichten, dass auch mit einer Geflochtener zu keinerlei Verschleiß gekommen ist.

Was aber die Haltbarkeit angeht, habe ich meine Zweifel, ob die heuteigen Rollen so haltbar sind wie die alten. Nehmen wir z.B. eine DAM Quick, die 1970 produziert wurde. Man hat sie 20 Jahre lange ohne etliche Wartung intensiv gefischt, dann ist sie sagen wir 30 Jahre auf dem Dachboden gelegen. Wenn man heute so eine Rolle kauft, braucht man sie nur neu bespulen und schon kann man mit ihr zum Wasser gehen. Wenn man sie aber zerlegt, reinigt und neuschmiert, dann läuft sie wie ein Uhrwerk. Glaube nicht, dass man mit einer Shimano von heute sowas machen könnte. Und ich will nicht sagen, dass Shimano schlechte Rollen herstellt, aber das ist halt der Zeitgeist von heute.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Mai 2021)

So, jetzt nach all den Wochen, da sich meine Lebensgeister langsam wieder erholen und mir signalisieren endlich aktiv zu werden, drohe ich hiermit mal an, in den nächsten 4 Tagen auch meinen 1. Fisch für die OCC einzustellen. Allein der Gedanke daran, macht mich schon ganz nervös und zitterig. Ich glaube man nennt es *UNTERANGELT. *

Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Slappy (12. Mai 2021)

Kurz zum Thema Posen. 
Ich bin natürlich überaus stolz darauf eine Meisterpose aus der Hand unseres Jason zu besitzen. Aber ich meine wir haben ja noch weitere Meister dieser Handwerkskunst unter uns..... Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob die genauso gut sind, da mir von denen keine vorliegt....    
Bimmelrudi Hecht100+ Luis2811 Forelle74 Michael079


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher nicht.
> Man denkt oft in diese Richtung, aber tatsächlich sind Shimanos extrem haltbar.
> Fische mal eine 300er oder auch ne alte ABU mit geflochtener, dann sind die sehr schnell am Ende.
> Selbst die DAM Quick (und das ist ne ganz andere Welt...) macht da schnell schlapp.. .
> ...


Hallo,

für Geflochtene waren die ja auch nie ausgelegt. Die gabs ja damals überhaupt nicht. Auf jeden Fall schaffen es die meisten heutigen Rollen kaum, 10 oder vielleicht auch 20 Jahre beim Spinnfischen durchzuhalten. Eine geschlossene Stationärrolle von Shakespeare (USA) gekauft 1962, hatte ich bis Anfang der 1980er beim leichten Spinnfischen in Gebrauch - auch heute noch voll funktionsfähig. Dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich da keine übermäßige Pflege mit den Rollen betrieb und wenn ich die Beiträge der "Pflegeprofis" hier so ansehe, manches auch nicht richtig gemacht habe. Die Rollen haben das anstandslos geschluckt. Überhaupt ist mir in über 60 Jahren Angelns nur eine einzige Rolle kaputt gegangen und die wäre, mit Abstrichen, sogar noch fischbar.
Penn waren auch mal gut, das stimmt, aber jetzt nicht mehr, das ist vorbei.
Sicher werden auch heute noch ganz gute Rollen gebaut, auch im mittleren Preissegment, ich fische seit ca. 10 Jahren beim mittleren Spinnfischen auf Hecht eine Okuma V 45a und die schwächelt auch noch nicht, trotz minimaler Pflege. Mit der gleichen Rolle fing mein Sohn beim Hechtfischen einen Waller mit 241 cm und über 80 Kilo aus einem Baggersee und die überstand dies klaglos, obwohl nicht dafür ausgelegt. Ambassadeur ware auch mal gut, habe ich noch vier aus den 1960/1970ern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Mai 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich glaube man nennt es *UNTERANGELT.*


Gott sei Dank bist du Angler und kein 
Ornithologe​( Der musste jetzt sein )


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Mai 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, jetzt nach all den Wochen, da sich meine Lebensgeister langsam wieder erholen und mir signalisieren endlich aktiv zu werden, drohe ich hiermit mal an, in den nächsten 4 Tagen auch meinen 1. Fisch für die OCC einzustellen. Allein der Gedanke daran, macht mich schon ganz nervös und zitterig. Ich glaube man nennt es *UNTERANGELT. *
> 
> Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!


Es freut mich, Detlev, dass du wieder auf dem Dampfer bist. Hol was raus und roll das Feld von hinten auf.
PS: Habt ihr schon wieder für Tagesgäste geöffnet im Verein? Ich brauche da noch ein paar Spezies...


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Mai 2021)

Soo, paar schöne Stündchen am Kanal verbracht, voller Stolz kann ich der OCC Liste eine, tatatataa.....Grundel überreichen





Irgendwie muss ich ein Grundelnest getroffen haben, erste halbe Stunde nix und dann jeder Wurf ne Grundel......selbst auf nen auftreibenden grell Orangefarbenen Marchmallow gespickt mit nem Pellet hat ne Grundel gebissen   

Schick ist,  erst als ich hier daheim eintraf fing es an zu regnen....und irgendwann fang ich am Kanal auch mal nen anderen Fisch


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Ich melde mich auch mal wieder kurz.
Am Freitag komm ich endlich wieder ans Wasser. 
Diesmal ein Gastgewässer an dem ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal war.





Mal schaun was geht.

Egal obs regnet,hagelt oder schneit,
Es ist wieder Angelzeit.

Und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Mai 2021)

Kurzer Lagebericht von der hessischen Main-Front...Wasser 15 Grad ...check...bedeckter Himmel...check...gestern Neumond...check...ideale Bedingungen, um für die Wissenschaft Gutes zu tun.
Gestern mit Snâsh unterwegs gewesen: ein Zander-Nachläufer und ein Rapfen-Nachläufer...schön war es trotzdem.
Heute Abend zwei Stunden im schnellen Wasser unterhalb einer Staustufe geangelt und alles probiert, aber "Nüscht"..."Nietschewo"..."Nada".
Da rauben 50er Alande und größere Rapfen in nicht mal 10m Entfernung, aber kein Köder brachte Erfolg. Bei dem klaren Wasser fast verständlich, die kennen jeden Kunstköder mit Vornamen. Hoffentlich kommt bald die Algenblüte, dann schlägt mein Water Monitor 95 in Ghost Tiger wieder zu.
Edit: gerade gesehen, die Farbe heißt White Tiger.


----------



## Finke20 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter in der OCC,

es sind ja wieder viele schöne Fische gefangen worden und dazu sage ich allen ein dickes Petri Heil.

Ich habe es heute zu einem Warm Up , kurz ans Wasser geschafft. Da die Rute ja immer im Auto mitfährt, habe ich heute einen kurzen Abstecher an den Fluss gemacht.
Als Köder hatte ich Fleischmaden und Bienenmaden dabei.  Am Angelplatz angekommen gleich 3 Fleischmaden an den Haken und die Montage ging ins Wasser.
Die Pose stellte sich gerade hin und wurde sofort weggezogen heraus kam eine 25 cm Güster.






Es gab noch 2 Handlange Plötzen und dann wechselte ich auf Bienenmade. Nach kurzer Zeit wurde die Pose sehr ruppig unter Wasser gezogen und zum Vorschein kam ein kleiner Barsch. Noch nie habe ich so lange auf einen Barsch gewartet , ich habe mich riesig über diesen Winzling gefreut.  Der Barsch kann von der Liste gestrichen werden.






Ich wechselte nochmal das Gewässer, ich der Hoffnung einen  Satzkarpfen zu überlisten, doch außer Plötzen ging nichts an den Haken. 

Morgen geht zu unserem Professor Tinca,  an sein Flüsschen , die Vorfreude auf morgen ist schon riesig.


----------



## grummel79 (12. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend! Sooooo.... Ab Montag sind sämtliche Kinder in der Kita bzw. Schule. MV atmet langsam auf. Das bedeutet, dass ich endlich meinen Beitrag zu dieser wissenschaftlichen Erhebung beibringen kann.


----------



## Stippi68 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

jetzt gab es die ertse Brasse.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema Posen.
> Ich bin natürlich überaus stolz darauf eine Meisterpose aus der Hand unseres Jason zu besitzen. Aber ich meine wir haben ja noch weitere Meister dieser Handwerkskunst unter uns..... Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob die genauso gut sind, da mir von denen keine vorliegt....
> Bimmelrudi Hecht100+ Luis2811 Forelle74 Michael079



Das können dir nur jene beantworten, die mal ne Pose oder mehrere von mir bekommen haben....sofern sie nicht nur als Vitrinenschaustücke herhalten  
Sie mögen optisch nicht immer wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussehen, dafür baue ich halt auch nicht.
Feine Friedfischposen verlassen meine Bastelkammer eher nicht, ist einfach nicht mein Bereich in dem ich Posen bauen möchte.
Da überlasse ich Jason gern das Feld.


----------



## Slappy (13. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> .
> Feine Friedfischposen verlassen meine Bastelkammer eher nicht, ist einfach nicht mein Bereich in dem ich Posen bauen möchte.


Das macht nichts. Der Ükel ist weltoffen und schaut auch gerne über den Tellerrand hinaus


----------



## Thomas. (13. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das können dir nur jene beantworten, die mal ne Pose oder mehrere von mir bekommen haben....sofern sie nicht nur als Vitrinenschaustücke herhalten
> Sie mögen optisch nicht immer wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussehen, dafür baue ich halt auch nicht.
> Feine Friedfischposen verlassen meine Bastelkammer eher nicht, ist einfach nicht mein Bereich in dem ich Posen bauen möchte.
> Da überlasse ich Jason gern das Feld.


ich finde schon das sie wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussehen , ja und noch müssen sie ihr Dasein in der Vitrine fristen, aber sobald das Wasser die Temperatur erreicht hat das ich im falle eines Verlustes hinterher kann  werden sie ausprobiert.
und für die, die Bimmelrudi seine Feine Raubfischposen noch nicht kennen sollten, mal ein paar Bilder.




 das Risiko einzugehen diese für immer zu verlieren genauso wie die von Jason tu ich mir nicht an


----------



## BaFO (13. Mai 2021)

Diese stark adipöse Rotfeder hat gestern meine Artenanzahl hochgeschraubt. 
Passive Rute mit MF bringts  Naja wär auch zu faul zum Umbauen gewesen. 
Die ReFo, die auch gebissen hat, konnte sich im Drill wieder verabschieden.


----------



## Moringotho (13. Mai 2021)

sers,

wo bleiben die "vatertags" fangmeldungen?
sollten doch sicher einige draussen sein, oder?

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Minimax (13. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wo bleiben die "vatertags" fangmeldungen?
> sollten doch sicher einige draussen sein, oder?
> ...


Ist mindestens ein Ükel-Team draussen, Prof&Finke- haben auch schon was für die OCC Meldungen rausgezogen!


----------



## Slappy (13. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wo bleiben die "vatertags" fangmeldungen?
> sollten doch sicher einige draussen sein, oder?
> ...


leider den ganzen Tag Dienst..... Mit bissi Glück ne kleine Abendrunde. Denke aber eher das wird nichts......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich finde schon das sie wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussehen , ja und noch müssen sie ihr Dasein in der Vitrine fristen, aber sobald das Wasser die Temperatur erreicht hat das ich im falle eines Verlustes hinterher kann  werden sie ausprobiert.
> und für die, die Bimmelrudi seine Feine Raubfischposen noch nicht kennen sollten, mal ein paar Bilder.
> Anhang anzeigen 374159
> Anhang anzeigen 374160
> ...



Dabei darfste aber auch nicht ganz unterschlagen, das zwischen den beiden einige Jahre liegen, die gezeigte rechte Pose ist noch aus einer früheren Zeit der Herstellung und hat auch noch Defizite (unlackierte Ösenverbindung zb, ungenügende Knickibohrung, ungeiler Klarlack, viel zu teure Revell-Farben), die spätere Posen von mir nicht mehr aufweisen.

Mich würde aber mal interessieren wie sich bei deinen Hechtposen die weiße Lackierung mittlerweile zeigt....ist sie immernoch weiß oder bekommt sie bereits nen Gelbschleier?
Ich habe natürlich auch selbst noch obige Modelle hier liegen, allerdings werde ich sie sicher etwas anders lagern und somit könnte dies vielleicht was ausmachen.
Das sie bereits ne Schwimmstunde hatten sei mal dahingestellt....jaja, ich hacke da doch zu gern drauf rum
Wäre nett wenn du mir das mal irgendwann mitteilen könntest, gerne auch per PN oder im Posenbau


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Mai 2021)

So ich hab meine OCC Combo gepimpt. 
Mit der schönsten Pose die ich je in den Händen hielt.




Hab sie 0.5g unter ihrer optimalen tarierumg in der Regentonne ausgebleit. 
Ich brauch noch bisschen wegerm Signalschrot.
Der Erschaffer dieses wunderbaren Exemplars meinte das die auch gefischt werden soll.
Unter strengen Auflagen meinerseits werde ich dies morgen tun.




Dann ist mir noch ein Malleur passiert. 
Hab im Supermarkt zu schnell ne Dose Mais genommen und erst zuhause gemerkt was wirklich drin war.




So,morgen geht's endlich wieder ans Wasser. 
Vielleicht geht ja auch was auf Kichererbsen. 
Natürlich versuche ich auch was für die Wissenschaft zu tun.
Viel Spaß allen die draußen sind,oder noch gehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Mai 2021)

warum sollten Kichererbsen nicht funtzen?
Bohnen und normale Erbsen gehen ja auch


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So ich hab meine OCC Combo gepimpt.
> Mit der schönsten Pose die ich je in den Händen hielt.
> Anhang anzeigen 374203
> 
> ...


Das mit den Erbsen hab ich auch schon gebracht, meine Missus fand das zum Kichern


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wo bleiben die "vatertags" fangmeldungen?
> sollten doch sicher einige draussen sein, oder?
> ...


Ich starte einen Versuch am Flüsschen. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (13. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mich würde aber mal interessieren wie sich bei deinen Hechtposen die weiße Lackierung mittlerweile zeigt....ist sie immernoch weiß oder bekommt sie bereits nen Gelbschleier?


----------



## Luis2811 (13. Mai 2021)

Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
	

		
			
		

		
	






er hat unter anderen auch ein Rüsselmaul. Bin jetzt nicht sicher was es ist?


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventuell ein Häsling. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Da müssen die Profis ran.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

Leider kann ich meiner Liste keine weitere Fischart hinzufügen. Wurm auf Grund hat nichts gebracht. 6 Arten sind mir in unserem Flüsschen bekannt. 2 davon, Bachforelle und Döbel sind mir bereits am Haken gekommen, um den Aal mach ich mir keine Gedanken, der kommt schon noch, die anderen 3 sind bei uns schwieriger zu fangen, das wären Äsche, Grundel und 
Regenbogenforelle. Was mir auffällt ist, dass ich durch die OCC öfter das Wasser aufsuche.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professor Tinca muss das wissen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Professor Tinca muss das wissen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dafür haben wir ja das Dreigestirn.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir ja das Dreigestirn.


Wir arbeiten schon daran


----------



## Finke20 (13. Mai 2021)

Ich konnte meiner OCC-Liste heute 2 neue Fischarten hinzufügen .
Zu einem ist es ein schöner 46 cm Döbel gewesen, der einer Brotflocke gepimt mit Tigernussaroma nicht widerstehen konnte.







r 

Und zum anderen ein Ückel welcher auf einzelnen Fleischmade biss.







Der Professor Tinca hat ja im Ückel darüber berichtet.


----------



## Finke20 (13. Mai 2021)

Ach ja es gab da ja noch diese beiden Arten.
Eine schön gefärbte Rotfeder.






Und eine Güster, beide gefangen auf Brotflocke.


----------



## Bilch (13. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rußnase?


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2021)

Es hat sich einiges getan, Petri an alle Fänger. 
Tabelle ist aktualisiert auf Stand Donnerstag Abend, Anfang nächster Woche gibts einen neuen Gazetteer


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 14.5. bis Post #164 Finke20 Döbel
> 
> FIscharten bisher: 26*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Es freut mich, Detlev, dass du wieder auf dem Dampfer bist. Hol was raus und roll das Feld von hinten auf.
> PS: Habt ihr schon wieder für Tagesgäste geöffnet im Verein? Ich brauche da noch ein paar Spezies...


Danke Gert, 
ich werde es versuchen.

Den STW werden wir wohl in zwei Stufen wieder öffnen.
Die 1. Stufe ist zeitlich noch nicht festgelegt.
Die 2. Stufe, für alle OCC-Teilnehmer, ab dem 01.09.2021


----------



## bw1 (14. Mai 2021)

Ich finde es ja bewundernswert, wie Finke das durchzieht mit diesem, äh, eher mitteluniversell anmutenden Gerät und dabei aus diversen Gewässern auch noch eine Menge Fischarten rauszaubert. Speziell das Spinnangeln dürfte damit eine Herausforderung gewesen sein.  Finde ich super.

Ich war gestern mit meiner Kombo an einem Flüsschen unterwegs, um das Artenspektrum etwas zu erweitern. Das hat nur bedingt geklappt; 18 Fische teilten sich in gerade mal 2 Fischarten (Brassen und Alande) auf. Es war trotzdem ein richtig guter Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter, und neben den überwiegend im 30cm-Bereich befindlichen Brassen und Alanden waren größenmäßig auch ein paar Ausreißer dabei. Zunächst machte ein ziemlich sportlicher 67er Brassenmilchner die Rute richtig krumm, später tauchte nach einem fulminanten Biss ein ganz seltsam daherkommender Fisch mit massivem Schädel und finsterem Blick im Wasser auf. Dieser war dann als Aland zu identifizieren, der offenbar schon einiges hinter sich hatte. Keine Schönheit und nicht in bester Kondition, aber eindeutig ein Charakterkopf. Zwei weitere Brassen über 65 cm machten dann den Tag (und abermals die Rute) rund.

Die Drennan Specialist war zum Posenangeln am Fluss mit ihren 11 Fuß reichlich kurz, machte ihre Sache aber trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2021)

Das sind tolle Fische bw1 .
Dickes Petri Heil!

Der Aland guckt ja mal echt grimmig drein.


----------



## Jason (14. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Aland guckt ja mal echt grimmig drein.


Der Blick erinnert mich an meiner Frau, wenn ich zuviel angeln gehe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. Mai 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374283
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374284


Der ist getunt, der hat den bösen Blick anbauen lassen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Mai 2021)

"geiler" Bresen .... 

R.S.


----------



## Snâsh (14. Mai 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Der ist getunt, der hat den bösen Blick anbauen lassen.


Ich glaube eher der Stand Model für viele Daiwa Wobbler z.B 
DAIWA Prorex Flat Minnow SS​


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2021)

bw1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja bewundernswert, wie Finke das durchzieht mit diesem, äh, eher mitteluniversell anmutenden Gerät und dabei aus diversen Gewässern auch noch eine Menge Fischarten rauszaubert. Speziell das Spinnangeln dürfte damit eine Herausforderung gewesen sein.  Finde ich super.
> 
> Ich war gestern mit meiner Kombo an einem Flüsschen unterwegs, um das Artenspektrum etwas zu erweitern. Das hat nur bedingt geklappt; 18 Fische teilten sich in gerade mal 2 Fischarten (Brassen und Alande) auf. Es war trotzdem ein richtig guter Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter, und neben den überwiegend im 30cm-Bereich befindlichen Brassen und Alanden waren größenmäßig auch ein paar Ausreißer dabei. Zunächst machte ein ziemlich sportlicher 67er Brassenmilchner die Rute richtig krumm, später tauchte nach einem fulminanten Biss ein ganz seltsam daherkommender Fisch mit massivem Schädel und finsterem Blick im Wasser auf. Dieser war dann als Aland zu identifizieren, der offenbar schon einiges hinter sich hatte. Keine Schönheit und nicht in bester Kondition, aber eindeutig ein Charakterkopf. Zwei weitere Brassen über 65 cm machten dann den Tag (und abermals die Rute) rund.
> 
> ...



Das sind mal wirklich charaktervolle "Portraits" Petri zu den tollen Fischen!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "geiler" Bresen ....
> 
> R.S.


Bitte in Zukunft ausschließlich Fangmeldungen in den Fangmeldundsthread posten,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Der ist getunt, der hat den bösen Blick anbauen lassen.


Und ich wollte bei dem neuen Berkley Köder schon schreiben, warum wieder dieser böse Gesichtsausdruck, in der Wirklichkeit gibt es sowas ja nicht


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und ich wollte bei dem neuen Berkley Köder schon schreiben, warum wieder dieser böse Gesichtsausdruck, in der Wirklichkeit gibt es sowas ja nicht


Jeder weiss das der Aland als solcher von bösartigen und verschlagenem Charakter ist,im Gegensatz zum Döbel, mit seinem offenen, freundlichen Wesen und seiner gutherzigen Natur.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jeder weiss das der Aland als solcher von bösartigen und verschlagenem Charakter ist,im Gegensatz zum Döbel, mit seinem offenen, freundlichen Wesen und seiner gutherzigen Natur.


ein Killeraland, oder Killand


----------



## keinangelprofi (14. Mai 2021)

So recht glauben dran mag ich nicht… Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! ZielFisch: Graskarpfen


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374313
> 
> So recht glauben dran mag ich nicht… Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! ZielFisch: Graskarpfen


Von mir gibts ein Extraherzchen für die coolen handmade Banksticks. DAS hätte unserem OCC-Gründervater Andal bestimmt sehr gefallen!


----------



## Finke20 (14. Mai 2021)

bw1 Petri zu deiner schönen Strecke.



bw1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja bewundernswert, wie @Finke das durchzieht mit diesem, äh, eher mitteluniversell anmutenden Gerät und dabei aus diversen Gewässern auch noch eine Menge Fischarten rauszaubert. Speziell das Spinnangeln dürfte damit eine Herausforderung gewesen sein.  Finde ich super.



Danke für deine Bewunderung und die Rute macht bis jetzt einen sehr guten Job, nur die Aktive Angelei ist etwas schwierig damit. Mit einer Posenmontage ist alles gut. Na mal sehen wie weit es noch nach vorn geht.

keinangelprofi da hast du eine sehr schöne Rutenauflage im Einsatz, richtig alte Schule.


----------



## Luis2811 (15. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keiner eine Idee? Das ist ein OCC Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee? Das ist ein OCC Fisch.


Schwierig mit nur einem Bild,
Ich würde auf
Vimba Vimba tippen, =  Zährte​


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee? Das ist ein OCC Fisch.



Vielleicht hilft es wenn du die Region mit angibst, wo du den Fisch gefangen hast.
Ich kann nicht helfen.
Weißfische mit derartigen Glubschaugen gibts es hier bei mir nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es wenn du die Region mit angibst, wo du den Fisch gefangen hast.


ja, dass wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2021)

Ich Klink mich da mal ein. Der Fisch wurde im Dortmund Ems Kanal gefangen. Im Uferbereich über Steinpackung. 
Was an Detailfotos würde helfen? Der Fisch liegt noch Frost.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

In der Ems könnten Zährten vorkommen.
Im Kanal ????


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2021)

War im Bereich Dörenthe/Ibbenbüren, das sind noch ein paar Kilometer und Schleusen bis zum Zusammenfluss Ems Kanal.

Verschleppung durch Ballastwasser?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> War im Bereich Dörenthe/Ibbenbüren, das sind noch ein paar Kilometer und Schleusen bis zum Zusammenfluss Ems Kanal.
> 
> Verschleppung durch Ballastwasser?


möglich


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2021)

Sehr untypischer Fisch.
Am ehesten ein Hybrid Rotauge/Güster.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Ein Bild des Maules wäre hilfreich.
Die Zährte wird auch Russnase genannt, weil sie wie die Nase eine verdickte Oberlippe hat.
Wenn der Fisch noch im Frost liegt, müsste das sehr leicht erkennbar sein.


----------



## hanzz (15. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In der Ems könnten Zährten vorkommen.
> Im Kanal ????


Hatten wir auch schon mehrfach am Kanal.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich Klink mich da mal ein. Der Fisch wurde im Dortmund Ems Kanal gefangen. Im Uferbereich über Steinpackung.
> Was an Detailfotos würde helfen? Der Fisch liegt noch Frost.


Das Maul wäre Interessant 
Also End unter oder Obetständig.
Auf dem Foto sieht mans wirklich schlecht. 
An alle 
Der Fisch hat 40/41 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2021)

Hier weitere Fotos.

Gar nicht so einfach, so Profilfotos eines Fisches.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

*keine* Rußnase.
Die Oberlippe ist nicht verdickt und auch nicht schwarz


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *keine* Rußnase.
> Die Oberlippe ist nicht verdickt und auch nicht schwarz


Ja
Rußnase kann man auch anhand Der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie und der Afterflosse ausschließen. 
Diese geht normalerweise bis zum Ansatz der Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Für einen Zobel ist er zu weit nördlich gefangen worden.
Auch die Afterflosse passt nicht


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2021)

Also haben wir eine neue Art entdeckt und dürfen uns einen Namen aussuchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

eigentlich bin ich ja sehr zurückhaltend, wenn es um Hybriden gehen könnte.
Aber hier denke ich liegt Laichzeit wohl doch richtig.
Rotauge/Güster-Hybrid könnte hinkommen.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Wir sind uns auch noch nicht ganz sicher. 
Wir wollen das auch als komplettes Team  entscheiden. 
Einer ist noch unterwegs. 

Mooskugel und Luis2811 
Habt ihr vielleicht noch die Länge ca. 
Wir sind auf jedenfall dran.
Grüße das OCC Team.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sehr untypischer Fisch.
> Am ehesten ein Hybrid Rotauge/Güster.



Das ging mir auch durch den Kopf wegen der großen Augen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2021)

Bin schon sehr gespannt, zu welchem Schluss das Dreigestirn kommt.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir sind uns auch noch nicht ganz sicher.
> Wir wollen das auch als komplettes Team  entscheiden.
> Einer ist noch unterwegs.
> ...


Stolze 12cm hat das Fischchen


----------



## keinangelprofi (16. Mai 2021)

Gestern einen Kollegen getroffen der meinte Zander ging ganz gut. Brauche ich ja auch noch, also heute Morgen erst mal los zu meiner bevorzugten KöderFischstelle Köderfische stippen. Stecknadelkopfgroßes Teig Kügelchen auf Mini Haken 2 m vor meine Füße rein geworfen 30 Sekunden ... zupf zupf ich lupf an ... Karpfen!

Oh Mann! Gottseidank war die Bremse offen. Ich natürlich Nix dabei, Kescher im Auto. erst mal ne viertel Stunde mit dem Karpfen Rumgehampelt. Nachdem ich ihn dann endlich ein bisschen müde gemacht hatte zum Auto gesprintet Kescher geholt. Und dann den Karpfen sicher gelandet und zurückgesetzt.

Dann doch noch ein paar kleine Rotäuglein erwischt.

Weiter zum Zander Spot, Rute scharf gemacht. Nach ca. 1 Stunde Biss! Anhieb und dieser kleine 51 cm Zander kommt zum Vorschein.





Jetzt hat es angefangen zu regnen und ich Pack zusammen.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch durch den Kopf wegen der großen Augen.


Bei dem Fisch ist das Rotauge abgesehen vom Maul und dem größeren Auge sehr dominant. Normalerweise sind diese Hybriden trennscharf von den Eltern zu unterscheiden, da die Länge der Afterflosse gegenüber dem Rotauge erhöht und dem Güster verringert ist. Beim Rotauge sind es höchstens 11 Weichstrahlen, beim Güster mehr als 19 und beim Hybrid 13-17. Auf dem Bild kann ich das nicht richtig erkennen, schätze aber dass es 10-11 sein dürften.


----------



## Minimax (16. Mai 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Bachforelle, Salmo_ trutta_ f. fario *Lecker Ceviche *








Privat-Minimax hat heute übrigens auf einer OCC-mäßig ereignislosen ANgeltour einen EGEL auf Madenbündel an der MKIV/300 gefangen. Gut das unser Andal direkt Wirbellose von der OCC Wertung ausgeschlossen hat, sonst wär ich in Versuchung gekommen, das Schleimige Gezücht einzureichen, daher habe ich ach auf ein Foto mit Combo verzichtet,




Immerhin hat der Egel sich nicht nur an einer der Maden Festgesuckt, hat also gebissen, sondern wurde beim einkurbeln auch regulär gehakt. (Größe 4!) -
er wurde also fair&square geangelt.
Niemand soll mir nachsagen, dass ich meine Egel reissen würde.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2021)

Nicht betteln Minimax , das Fischchen hat nur knapp 2 Portionen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Privat-Minimax hat heute übrigens auf einer OCC-mäßig ereignislosen ANgeltour einen EGEL auf Madenbündel an der MKIV/300 gefangen. Gut das unser Andal direkt Wirbellose von der OCC Wertung ausgeschlossen hat, sonst wär ich in Versuchung gekommen, das Schleimige Gezücht einzureichen, daher habe ich ach auf ein Foto mit Combo verzichtet,
> Anhang anzeigen 374533
> 
> Immerhin hat der Egel sich nicht nur an einer der Maden Festgesuckt, hat also gebissen, sondern wurde beim einkurbeln auch regulär gehakt. (Größe 4!) -
> ...



Gibs zu du wolltest nur mit Egel auf Wels losziehen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Mai 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, jetzt nach all den Wochen, da sich meine Lebensgeister langsam wieder erholen und mir signalisieren endlich aktiv zu werden, drohe ich hiermit mal an, in den nächsten 4 Tagen auch meinen 1. Fisch für die OCC einzustellen. Allein der Gedanke daran, macht mich schon ganz nervös und zitterig. Ich glaube man nennt es *UNTERANGELT. *
> 
> Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg!



Da war ich dann doch etwas zu euphorisch, die Seele wollte unbedingt aber das Grundgerüst hat nicht mitgespielt. 
Nun ja, die Erhebung geht ja zum Glück noch ein Weilchen. Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser.


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Also haben wir eine neue Art entdeckt und dürfen uns einen Namen aussuchen.


Rüsselfisch


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Also haben wir eine neue Art entdeckt und dürfen uns einen Namen aussuchen.


Da fehlt aber dann noch eine DNA-Analyse.   Fahles OCC-Schnäuzchen.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Mai 2021)

Am Sonntag wollte ich das schöne Wetter nutzen, um im Rahmen der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung ein paar Schuppenträger zu überlisten, und ich tat etwas, was ich in den Wochen davor noch nie tat: ich nahm eine zweite Rute mit! Ich wollte einfach die Challenge-Combo als leichte Grundrute nutzen und mit der Matchangel, die seit Jahren unbenutzt in der Garage stand, mit leichter Pose etwas mehr Aktion haben. 
Gesagt, getan! Neben einer Dose Tauwürmern, einer Dose Mais und 2 kg Grundfutter hatte ich noch kleine Pellets dabei...das ganze Geraffel an den Altarm geschleppt und aufgebaut, Futter angerührt und dann ging es an das Ausloten. 
Lotblei an den Haken geklemmt, ausgeholt und...KRACHKNACKSCHEPPER...oje, die Matchrute war direkt an der oberen Steckverbindung zu Bruch gegangen. 

Nun denn, zwei Möglichkeiten sehe ich als Grund dafür:
1. Nach jahrelangem Spinnangeln wusste ich nicht mehr um die Sensibilität der filigranen Matchrute und habe sie schlichtweg überladen oder
2. da hat jemand von oben aufgepasst und verhindern wollen, dass ich eventuell mit der Matchrute gefangene Fische als OCC-Fänge einreiche. 

Werter TE und Begründer der Challenge, das war nie und nimmer meine Absicht.  
Egal, ich fange auch so noch genug, um nicht auf den letzten Plätzen der Tabelle zu landen.

Betrübte Grüße


----------



## Jason (18. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Egal, ich fange auch so noch genug, um nicht auf den letzten Plätzen der Tabelle zu landen.


Und wenn, dann wäre es auch nicht schlimm. Wenn ich auf den letzten Plätzen der Tabelle landen würde, dann wird mich das nicht jucken. Ich arbeite für mich und möchte auch für mich herausfinden, was mit meiner gewählten  Combo möglich ist. Dazu muss man natürlich auch angeln gehen, aber leider ist in der Woche meine Zeit sehr begrenzt. Zum Glück steht Pfingsten an, da kann ich wieder ans Wasser.
Der Bruch an deiner Matchrute ist sehr ärgerlich und ein Pendelwurf wäre vielleicht besser gewesen. 


Gert-Show schrieb:


> 2. da hat jemand von oben aufgepasst und verhindern wollen, dass ich eventuell mit der Matchrute gefangene Fische als OCC-Fänge einreiche.


So was würdest du doch niemals tun. Wenn so was raus kommt, dann wird man geächtet,
so hat es der Gründer geschrieben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Egal, ich fange auch so noch genug, um nicht auf den letzten Plätzen der Tabelle zu landen.



Wenn das so weitergeht, sind letzter und vorletzter Platz an Missusrhinefisher und rhinefisher vergeben...


----------



## Jason (18. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, sind letzter und vorletzter Platz an Missusrhinefisher und rhinefisher vergeben...


Du hast dich auf den Rhein eingeschossen. Gewässerwechsel ist angesagt. Im Rhein gibt es keine Fische mehr, zumindest da , wo du angelst, hast du selbst geschrieben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, sind letzter und vorletzter Platz an Missusrhinefisher und rhinefisher vergeben...


Und das trotz Wechsel von Mittelalter auf Moderna...


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und das trotz Wechsel von Mittelalter auf Moderna...


Nix Moderna - wir bevorzugen Biontech.....


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Gewässerwechsel ist angesagt.


Na ja, ich fahre zu den nächstgelegenen Spots ja schon ca. 30 Minuten - da habe ich keine Lust 1-2 Stunden im Auto zu sitzen, bloß um ein Paar Fische zu fangen.
Zumal die anderen Gewässer hier in D auch nicht wirklich prickelnd sind.
Sobald Käseland wieder offen ist, wird alles besser..


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nix Moderna - wir bevorzugen Biontech.....


Könnten auch Rollennamen sein. 

Daiwa Moderna 3000 xls
Shimano Biontech 2500 csr
Und die Askari Hausmarke Johnson&Johnson


----------



## Slappy (19. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, sind letzter und vorletzter Platz an Missusrhinefisher und rhinefisher vergeben...





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, ich fahre zu den nächstgelegenen Spots ja schon ca. 30 Minuten - da habe ich keine Lust 1-2 Stunden im Auto zu sitzen, bloß um ein Paar Fische zu fangen.
> Zumal die anderen Gewässer hier in D auch nicht wirklich prickelnd sind.
> Sobald Käseland wieder offen ist, wird alles besser..


Und genau dann knallt ihr voll durch und die Liste wird übern Haufen geworfen


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Und genau dann knallt ihr voll durch und die Liste wird übern Haufen geworfen


Das ist der Plan.
Funktioniert aber nur dann, wenn wir im Sommer ans Mittelmeer kommen...
Aber irgendwie sehe ich das noch nicht...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Luis2811 ,

wir haben uns mit dem Thema und der Fischart beschäftig. Auf den ersten Blick würden wir auch sagen, dass es sich um einen Hybriden aus Rotauge und Güster handelt. An der Seitenlinie sind etwa 41-43 Schuppen zu erkennen (Rotauge 39-44 / Güster 43-49). Die Afterflosse besitzt rund 11 Strahlen (Rotauge 12-16 / Güster 26-33), was allerdings eher fürs Rotauge spricht. Das große und helle Auge würde aber wieder eher für eine Güster sprechen. Etwas merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass die Flossen und Flossenansätze gar nicht orange-rötlich sind.

Wir haben uns auch noch mal die Fischarten genauer angeschaut, die im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal vorkommen. Nach mehreren wissenschaftlichen Studien schwimmen im DEK 15 verschiedene Arten.
Diese wären: Aal, Bachforelle, Brassen, Döbel, Dreist. Stichling, Flussbarsch, Güster, Karpfen, Kaulbarsch, Rapfen, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Schleie, Ukelei und Zander.
Nach den Studien kommen Rotaugen sehr häufig vor. Bei der Güster handelt es sich aber um einen Einzelnachweis aus nur einer Studie. Dies würde eine Hybridisierung sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich machen.

Da sich aber gerade durch Kanäle viele Tier- und auch Fischarten verbreiten (aktiv durch schwimmen, aber auch passiv durch etwa Schifffahrt), könnte es sich evt. um eine neu eingeschleppte Art (Neozoon) handeln, die vielleicht aus dem pontokaspischen Raum (Schwarzes Meer, Kaspisches Meer) wie die Schwarzmundgrundel, Großer Höckerflohkrebs, Dreikantmuschel etc.) zu uns gekommen ist. Da es aber 1676 bekannte Fischarten in der Familie der Cyprinidae (Karpfenfische) gibt, ist es nicht leicht zu sagen, wenn es sich um eine neu eingewanderte Art handelt. Wir halten dies aber für eher unwahrscheinlich und tendieren zum Hybriden aus Rotauge/Güster.  

Trotzdem haben wir noch mal bei den Fischereibilogen nachgefragt, die sich mit den Fischarten am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal auskennen und dort wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen durchgeführt haben. Nach deren Antwort geben wir noch mal eine genaue Rückmeldung.

Euer OCC-Team

Jesco Peschutter
forelle 74
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (20. Mai 2021)

Ich als Kanal Angler (hauptsächlich Rhein Herne Kanal) kann dazu sagen, dass Güster recht häufig vorkommen. 
Ein Jahr, glaube 2017, gab es mehr Güstern als Brassen. 
Mag vielleicht auch mit der Nähe zum Rhein zusammen hängen, aber bin fest davon überzeugt, dass das Kanal Netz 
WDK
DEK
DHK und RHK da relativ ähnlich sind, was das Vorkommen der Arten betrifft.


----------



## Minimax (20. Mai 2021)

Ich frage als Privat-Minimax, OCC-Minimax muss sich hier enthalten.
Die ahem, tumultuarischen Umstände haben vor wenigen Augenblicken zu diesem etwas verunglückten Foto geführt. Bestehen schwerwiegende Zweifel, was die Identifizierung von Spezies und Combo betrifft?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Mai 2021)

Nein, ausser es sind Blinde im Thread.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich frage als Privat-Minimax, OCC-Minimax muss sich hier enthalten.
> Die ahem, tumultuarischen Umstände haben vor wenigen Augenblicken zu diesem etwas verunglückten Foto geführt. Bestehen schwerwiegende Zweifel, was die Identifizierung von Spezies und Combo betrifft?
> 
> 
> ...


Aal
Das sehe ich als eindeutig.


----------



## Mikesch (20. Mai 2021)

Fisch -> eineindeutig
Rolle -> eindeutig
Rute -> erkennbar


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bestehen schwerwiegende Zweifel, was die Identifizierung von Spezies und Combo betrifft?


Ich hab schon schlechtere Fotos gemacht


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax 
Petri zum OCC Aal.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Mai 2021)

Jesco Peschutter 

Ich bin wirklich zutiefst beindruckt darüber mit welcher Begeisterung hier nach der Bestimmung dieser Fischart vorgegangen wird, das ist eine Vorgehensweise auf höchsten Niveau. 
Würde es einen Smily mit Hut ab geben dann würde ich jetzt meinen Hut vor euch ziehen.

Minimax 

Ein sehr großes Petri für den fang dieses Aals, er sei dir vergönnt


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Identifizierung von Spezies


Conger..!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bestehen schwerwiegende Zweifel, was die Identifizierung von Spezies und Combo betrifft?


hmm, die Combo passt.

Aber die Blindschleiche zählt ja wohl nicht . Oder?


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Mai 2021)

...fehlt nur die Fangmeldung im passenden Trööt.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax, Petri zum Neunauge


----------



## Jason (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> was die Identifizierung von Spezies und Combo betrifft?


Der Punkt ist dir definitiv gut geschrieben. Petri 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2021)

Blindschleichen, Conger und Lampreten kann ich aus jeweils unterschiedlichen Gründen für das Fanggewässer ausschließen. Ich folge also den Meinungen in Richtung Aal und habs dementsprechend im Meldungsthread gepostet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Blindschleichen, Conger und Lampreten kann ich aus jeweils unterschiedlichen Gründen für das Fanggewässer ausschließen. Ich folge also den Meinungen in Richtung Aal und habs dementsprechend im Meldungsthread gepostet.


jetzt hast Du also einen Mini gefangen (quasi Verwandter) , wann folgt der Max?
Du mit Deinem Wissen und herausragenden Fähigkeiten solltest das doch hinkriegen.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

Ist denn Pfingsten von euch keiner draußen? Ich sitze am Teich und versuche mein Glück auf Karpfen. Läuft aber nichts. Ne halbe Stunde bleib ich noch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Mai 2021)

Dann noch viel Erfolg und hol noch was raus.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann noch viel Erfolg und hol noch was raus.


Ich glaube nicht mehr dran. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Mai 2021)

Ich war heute Abend noch kurz OCC-mäßig unterwegs. Barsch und Forelle sollten es werden, dazu habe ich meine leichte Feederrute als Dropshot-Rute missbraucht. Mit den Dendros am Haken konnte ich tatsächlich zwei Barsche fangen. Zwar kleine, aber barsch ist Barsch. Die tief gespaltene Schwanzflosse fällt mir jetzt erst auf dem Foto auf.







Als dritter Fisch des Abends biss noch ein Endzwanziger-Döbel. Keine Forelle, aber an der Rute hat er ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht. Andere Angler hab ich weder am Bach noch am Kanal gesehen, bei dem Wetter hat einfach niemand Lust.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Mai 2021)

Moin in die Runde,

Petri an alle erfolgreichen. Mini einen schönen Schleicher hast du da gefangen. Von diesem Fang angespornt, habe ich mich gestern Abend an den Fluss gesetzt.
Ausgerüstet mit der OCC-Rute und der Shimano Forcemaster ging es los. Recht schnell  gingen die ersten Plötzen an die OCC-Rute an den Haken. Köder wie üblich Fleischmade und Caster. An der Shimano hatte ich einen Tauwurm mit Bienenmade als Combo angeködert. Auch diesen Köder konnten die Plötzen nicht widerstehen. 






Das sind aber alles Fische, die ich auf meiner Liste schon abgehakt habe. Also wurde die Pose wurde gegen ein Grundblei getauscht. 
Fisch ist reichlich am Platz und es wurden Plötzen, Güstern und Barsche gefangen. Und endlich der langersehnter Kaulbarsch kommt zum Vorschein .






Richtig dunkel ist es heute Abend aber nicht, das Mondlicht ist schon recht hell und da ein kräftiges rucken an der OCC-Rute. Heftigen widerstand am anderen ende, was ist es wohl Aal, kleiner Wels  .Es stellte sich als recht kräftige männliche  Brasse im Hochzeitskleid heraus. Gemessen habe ich nicht aber er sollte um die 50cm haben.






Gegen 23:30 strich ich die Segel, es wurde doch recht frisch. Alles in alles gingen wider 5 Fischarten an den Haken, was will man schon mehr , ach ja Aal, Wels, Zander  usw.


----------



## Slappy (24. Mai 2021)

Kurze knappe Frage, 
Was ist es?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Kurze knappe Frage,
> Was ist es?


ein kleiner Döbel


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Mai 2021)

Si, Döbelino


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ein kleiner Döbel





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Si, Döbelino


Dem gibt's nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
Petri zum schönen Döbel Slappy


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es erneut getan, heute am Kanal kam wieder der selbe Fisch.







Diesmal an eine anderen Stelle. Vielleicht doch eine eigene Art, Größe und Färbung sind identisch zum vorherigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe es erneut getan, heute am Kanal kam wieder der selbe Fisch.


jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wie das Dreigestirn auf diesen für die Wissenschaft äußerst interessanten
Fang reagiert.
Ich angel jetzt schon über 56 Jahre, aber so einer ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## Slappy (24. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Bestätigung! Dachte auch an Döbel, war mir aber nicht sicher. 

Heute ging es mal wieder an Main. 
Mit dabei waren meine 2 Drennan. Einmal die OCC alias S7 und die DRX. Die S7 war tatsächlich als Posenrute dabei, an der DRX hing eine 4oz Spitze. Der 80g Korb wurde natürlich immer schön an die Steinpackung gespült und die Pose trieb zügig. 
Es gab sehr schnell, und das jedes mal wenn ich ausgeworfen habe, Grundeln...... 
Ein paar Meter neben unserem Platz entdeckten wir in einem Loch in der Steinpackung einige kleinere Fische. Natürlich musste ich schauen was es ist. Es dauerte doch länger als gedacht bis endlich einer die Maden nahm. Zum Vorschein kam der oben bereits gezeigte Döbel 
Leider blieb es heute bei den beiden Arten. Aber immerhin nicht leer ausgegangen 







Achso, Töchterchen wollte auch mal wieder.....


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Mai 2021)

Wie Luis schon geschrieben hat waren wir heute in Sachen OCC mal ein bisschen Weißfisch angeln am Dortmund Ems Kanal. Er hatte einen bunten Strauß an verschiedenen Arten, aber alle an der nicht OCC Rute. 
Bis auf den kleinen Rätselfisch den er eben gepostet hat.

Ich war mit meiner Combo ebenfalls beim Pseudo-Feedern erfolgreich, zwar nur einmal, aber es gab ein schönes Rotauge. Hab ich zwar schon auf der Liste stehen, aber die Bisserkennung war ok und das Setup für den nächsten Versuch am kommenden Wochenende steht.


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl 
Das freut mich sehr, das du es nochmal ans Wasser geschafft hast und den wunderschönen Karpfen landen konntest. Herzliches Petri. Für deine OP morgen alles Gute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Mai 2021)

danke Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (24. Mai 2021)

Petri allen Fängern. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ich das dieses Jahr überhaupt nochmal ans Wasser schaffe, um wenigstens einen Fisch für die Erhebung beizutragen


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ich das dieses Jahr überhaupt nochmal ans Wasser schaffe, um wenigstens einen Fisch für die Erhebung beizutragen


Gib die einen Ruck. Andal wird es dir Danken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (24. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Gib die einen Ruck. Andal wird es dir Danken.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn's nur ein Ruck wäre, wäre ich morgen am Wasser. Nur leider ist mein Vater todkrank und ich möchte noch soviel Zeit wie möglich mit ihm verbringen. Soweit das meine Montagearbeit zulässt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wenn's nur ein Ruck wäre, wäre ich morgen am Wasser. Nur leider ist mein Vater todkrank und ich möchte noch soviel Zeit wie möglich mit ihm verbringen. Soweit das meine Montagearbeit zulässt.



Absolut richtig und wichtiger als ein paar Fische.


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wenn's nur ein Ruck wäre, wäre ich morgen am Wasser. Nur leider ist mein Vater todkrank und ich möchte noch soviel Zeit wie möglich mit ihm verbringen. Soweit das meine Montagearbeit zulässt.


Das wusste ich natürlich nicht. Da muss man klar Prioritäten setzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Mai 2021)

Menschenskinder, 
hier ist richtig Leben inne Bude zu Pfingsten- da kann ich nur eine Grosse Tüte Petris in Die bunte Runde streuen! Ganz tolle Fische auch im Fangthread*, die OCC wächst und gedeiht.

#Rätselfisch
Also, was Luis2811 so harmlos mit einem kleinen Irgendsonweißfischhaltmirdochegalichsachmahybrid 
Begann, entwickelt sich zu einem echten Wissenschaftskrimi.
Bloss gut, das Jesco Peschutter seine Kontakte in die Wissenschaftskreise aktiviert hat- wobei er selbst und auch viele Boardies ja unheimlich geschult sind.
Bis heute hätt ich auch auf nen Hybriden gewettet, aber ein zweiter von der Sorte? Sehr spannend. 
Lieber Luis2811 , dokumentiere die seltsamen Fischlein gut (vergiss auch nicht ein OCC-Foto, wenn der Fall geklärt ist, gibts nen Punkt).
In der Zwischenzeit sollten wir uns Gedanken und Vorschläge für ein geeignetes Taxon machen. Ich fang mal an:

_fischius mysteriosus forma Luis2811_

was meint Ihr?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bis heute hätt ich auch auf nen Hybriden gewettet, aber ein zweiter von der Sorte?



Aus einem Laichvorgang können ja durchaus eine Menge Hybriden entstehen.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aus einem Laichvorgang können ja durchaus eine Menge Hybriden entstehen.


Da ich mich da so überhaupt nicht mit auskenne, muss ich da mal ne Frage stellen. 
Sehend diese Hybriden dann alle gleich oder sehr ähnlich aus, oder gibt es dann eine bunte Mischung aus allem?


----------



## keinangelprofi (25. Mai 2021)

Petri an alle in die Runde!
Auch wir waren gestern OCCmäßig mit einer Tageskarte an einem anderen Fluss unterwegs.






Der Zielfisch Laube war recht schnell abgehakt.




KleinAngelprofi wollte dann mit der OCC Combo einen Raubfisch fangen aber weder auf beim Spinnfischen noch auf den später ausgelegten Köderfisch gab es einen Fischkontakt.

Dafür ging es an der Feederrute rund.
Nach mehreren kleinen Rotaugen und Rotfedern gab es nach Größe aufsteigend ein Rotauge von 30 cm plus und drei Karpfen von 51 cm, 55 cm und 58 cm.
Leider rutscht beim Keschern des dritten Karpfens jemand aus und wir mussten unterbrechen.
In der Nachmittags Session gab es dann noch einige Rotaugen und eine mittlere Brachse. Wieder mal ein sehr erfolgreicher Angeltag!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Da ich mich da so überhaupt nicht mit auskenne, muss ich da mal ne Frage stellen.
> Sehend diese Hybriden dann alle gleich oder sehr ähnlich aus, oder gibt es dann eine bunte Mischung aus allem?



Da können theoretisch verschieden "Ausführungen" bei rauskommen aber ich halte es für wahrscheinlich dass die meisten sich ähneln.
Wenn es eine eigene Art wäre, müsste es diese Fische auch in anderen  Größen geben.

Sind die alle etwa gleich groß(aus einem Jahrgang), spricht das für einen "Laichunfall".


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es eine eiene Art wäre, müsste es diese Fische auch in verschiedenen Größen geben.


wenn eine Ladung befruchteter Laich in einem Balasttank war, sind alle geschlüpften Fische gleich alt
und ungefähr gleich groß


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2021)

Jupp.
Dann gibt es die Art aber zumindestens anderwo und jemand kennt sie.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

1676 Arten aus der Familie der Cypriniden sind in Europa bekannt. 
Schon auf der anderen Seite der Alpen gibt es welche, die uns hier völlig unbekannt sind.
Dieser Fisch hat Merkmale, die an Rotauge, Güster aber auch an Schneider und Aland erinnern.
aber eben nur erinnern.
Bei Hybriden kommt in der Regel nur wenig Laich zum Schlupf und die Nachkommen gleichen meist zur Hälfte dem Vater bzw. Muttertier.
Das bedeutet, sie sehen eben nicht gleich aus.
Hinzu kommt, dass der Laich der meißten Cypriniden sehr robust ist und solch eine Prozedur durchaus überstehen kann.
Bleibt also abzuwarten, was die Experten dazu sagen.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn eine Ladung befruchteter Laich in einem Balasttank war


Aber Cyprinidenlaich schwebt ja nicht frei im Wasser rum und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwelche Fische direkt neben der laufenden Ansaugpumpe eines Frachters ihr Liebesspiel vollziehen. Ich Tippe auf einen simplen Hybriden oder ggf. einen Hybriden aus Hybrid und Nicht-Hybrid.

In jedem Fall aber ein toller kleiner OCC-Krimi.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwelche Fische direkt neben der laufenden Ansaugpumpe eines Frachters ihr Liebesspiel vollziehen.


klar tun die das,
Liebe macht blind, noch nie davon gehört?
Gerade Cypriniden geraten da in so einen Rausch, da merken die gar nichts mehr.
Noch nie beobachtet?


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> klar tun die das,
> Liebe macht blind, noch nie davon gehört?
> Gerade Cypriniden geraten da in so einen Rausch, da merken die gar nichts mehr.
> Noch nie beobachtet?


An den Teichen im Dorf der Missusmamma spielen sich immer tumultuarische Orgien im Krautbereich ab.
Fischliebe ist rau, und machen wir uns nichts vor, der Laichauschlag ist nichts anderes als Noppen, bzw. Nieten zur Stimulation.

Plötzen und andere Cypriniden nach der Laichzeit sind ein erschreckender Anblick, voller Wunden und mit unregelmäßiger, dicker Schleimschicht. Das unkundige Auge bzw. Der Neuling kann solche Fische leicht mit kranken Tieren verwechseln, und schlägt sie dann fälschlicherweise ab.

EDIT: ein Leben als Fisch ist eigentlich keine Tolle Vorstellung. Andererseits: Wenn der gesamte Körper zur Erogenen Zone wird, das muss schon ...interessant sein. Uhhh-hhh-hh-mmmhhh...
Hg 
Minilüstern


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Noch nie beobachtet?


Tatsächlich bisher noch nie - leider.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Laichauschlag ist nichts anderes als Noppen, bzw. Nieten zur Stimulation.


dem ist tatsächlich so, für nichts Anderes ist er von Mutter Natur ausgedacht


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bisher noch nie - leider.


vielleicht solltest Du dich ach mal während der Schonzeit sprich Laichzeit am Gewässer aufhalten.
Cypriniden laichen meist recht geräuschvoll.
Jetzt erwarte da blos keine Stöhnlaute oder dergleichen, aber du wirst es hören.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> DIT: ein Leben als Fisch ist eigentlich keine Tolle Vorstellung. Andererseits: Wenn der gesamte Körper zur Erogenen Zone wird, das muss schon ...interessant sein. Uhhh-hhh-hh-mmmhhh...
> Hg
> Minilüstern


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Oh Oh, wie das wohl aussieht, wenn Mini Maximus lustvoll den Paarungsgeräuschen der Cypriniden erliegt.
schade, dass ich es nicht sehen kann


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest Du dich ach mal während der Schonzeit sprich Laichzeit am Gewässer aufhalten.
> Cypriniden laichen meist recht geräuschvoll.
> Jetzt erwarte da blos keine Stöhnlaute oder dergleichen, aber du wirst es hören.


Ich bin ja inzwischen sowieso fast reiner Friedfischangler, aber an den Seen bin ich nicht so häufig und am Mittellandkanal wird das Laichgeschäft wahrscheinlich eher weiter unten stattfinden. Jedenfalls hab ich da bisher auch nichts gehört und gesehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja inzwischen sowieso fast reiner Friedfischangler, aber an den Seen bin ich nicht so häufig und am Mittellandkanal wird das Laichgeschäft wahrscheinlich eher weiter unten stattfinden. Jedenfalls hab ich da bisher auch nichts gehört und gesehen.


Auch in den Kanälen laichen die meisten Cypriniden im Uferbereich, Überhängende Bäume oder Büsche sind beliebte Plätze, manchmal laichen sie auch einfach auf den Algen der Steinpackung,
Augen und Ohren auf und zur richtigen Zeit am Wasser, dann wirst Du es erleben.

Aber nicht, dass Du wie Minimax  lüstern in einen Rausch gerätst


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

ich sehe schon, Onkel Brillendorsch ist ein Filou, der ne sinnenfrohe Deftigkeit zu schätzen weiss- echter Renaissancetyp eben, sieht man ja auch an seinen köstlich-verführischen Bildern im Leckerschmecker Thread, ars vivendi und mit allen SInnen geniessen. 
Privat-Minimax

*#OCC*

Liebe OCCler,

Topthema ist natürlich Luis2811 Misteryfischlein, das jetzt im zweiten Exemplar gefangen wurde- das Bild wurde inzwischen an Biologen weitergeleitet, und bitte bleibt auch in der Diskussion dran. Ist wirklich spannend.

Außerdem es gibt nen neuen Gazetteer- wie immer als Bild und PDF an dieser Stelle https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/occ-fangmeldungen.352556/post-5150949
Und für Clickfaule bzw. vielbeschäftige OCC Piloten als Bild auch noch mal in diesem Posting.




DIe Anzahl der FIscharten ist kaum gewachsen, und auch die aktiven OCC-Hunter bleiben essentiell die Gleichen: Allerdings bemerkt man einedeutliche Verdichtung des Feldes, Einige eifrige Sammler stossen nun an die Grenzen leicht erreichbarer FIscharten, dafür baut sich ein stabiles und aktives Mittelfeld auf.
Die geheimnisvolle Meldungslücke von Teilnehmern mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben "H" bleibt bestehen, hmmm?


*Ein weiterer Punkt:*
Ab und an tauchen neben dem Spass und Klamauk hier auch Meldungen von OCClern auf, die aufgrund wirklich schwierigen, traurigen Umständen oder ernsthafter Krankheit sich entschuldigen. Ich bin nicht sehr gut in diesen DIngen, und es geht mir nahe, dies zu lesen. Bitte, das ist hier nur eine kleine Spassveranstaltung. Niemand soll sich genötigt oder unter Druck fühlen, beitragen zu müssen- es gibt andere Dinge die wichtiger sind, viel wichtiger sind.
Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es nicht, und es ist doch schön, wenn die vielen tollen Berichte und lustigen Fachsimpeleien und WItzchen ein wenig Freude und Ablenkung für diejenigen unter uns sind, die gerade Schweres durchmachen und nicht ans Wasser können.
*Es gibt keine Pflicht, und keinen Druck zu posten. Dabeisein und Spass haben ist Alles, und dabei ist und Spass hat, wer hier mitliest und das Miteinander genießt, auch ohne Fänge. *
DIe ganze frohe und lustige OCC Gemeinschaft ist das Werk und die Initiative eines Boardies, der nicht mehr unter uns ist und dessen Verlust wir alle betrauern- ich persönlich finde es tröstlich und passend, wie aus diesem traurigen Umstand so eine schöne Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung wachsen konnte.

Euer OCC Team

Forelle74
Jesco Peschutter
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Dreigestirn*



Bürger Brillendorsch,

wir bevorzugen die Bezeichnung "*Hoher Rat*"
bitte begeben Sie sich zur Reprogammierung in Ihr
nahegelegenes OCC-Zentrum.

Maximaler Fangerfolg- maximale Stärke,

der hohe Rat.

Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Minimax


----------



## Jason (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich sehe schon, Onkel Brillendorsch ist ein Filou, der ne sinnenfrohe Deftigkeit zu schätzen weiss- echter Renaissancetyp eben, sieht man ja auch an seinen köstlich-verführischen Bildern im Leckerschmecker Thread, ars vivendi und mit allen SInnen geniessen.
> Privat-Minimax
> 
> *#OCC*
> ...


Dieser Bericht ist sehr schön geschrieben und es ist sehr nett von dir, die Teilnehmer, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verhindert sind, aufzumuntern.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2021)

*Oh Minimax du Teil des hohen Rates im dritten Gestirn der OCC,*

Ich danke Dir für die aufrichtigen Worte an alle Be << äh << Verhinderten.
Ich persönlich erfreue mich sehr über jeden Beitrag, den ich hier lesen kann, hier etwas mitmischen zu dürfen 
obwohl selbst nicht angeln zu können , ist mir eine sehr große Freude und auch Hilfe.
Aus dieser scheixx Krankheit ergaben sich für mich 2 Möglichkeiten:
1)  ich hadere mit dem Leben
2) ich werde demütig und erfreue mich an dem was sich so ergibt.

ich entschied mich für 2)


----------



## hanzz (26. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich entschied mich für 2)


Beste Entscheidung. Nie aufgeben.


Minimax 

Tolle Worte. Danke dafür


----------



## bobbl (26. Mai 2021)

Ich wackel jetzt mal an den Fluss und hoffe, dass ich dort eine weitere Fischart abhaken kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2021)

für Interessierte



			https://anglerboard.de/threads/heute-ist-ein-schoener-tag-weil.204409/post-5169565


----------



## bobbl (26. Mai 2021)

Bin auch schon wieder daheim. Es regnet in Strömen. Satz mit x.


----------



## Finke20 (30. Mai 2021)

Moin Gemeinde,

auf der Pirsch nach neuen Fischarten für meine Liste, habe ich ein kleinnn Gewässer besucht . Welches ein guten Karauschen, Schleie und Goldfisch Bestand hat.







Die ersten Fische ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten, die Karauschen hatte eine sehr schon goldene Färbung.






Ich habe mal das Ködersortiment durchgetestet. Es funktionierten alle verwendeten Köder.






Pinkis, Caster, Rotwurm, Toastbrotflocken natur, Toastbrotflocken mit Dipp (Tigernuss, Crab & Krill).






In 1,5 Stunden konnten ca. 25 Goldige Fische gefangen werden, bis zu einer große von 25 cm.
Schleie haben sich leider nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Mai 2021)

Ich konnte, da die leidige Ausgangssperre seit ein paar Tagen aufgehoben wurde, auch mal wieder länger an meinem geliebten Rinnsal sitzen.
Ganz im Stil der Challenge hatte ich nur meine eine Combo dabei. 
Zuerst wurden schnell mit Maden ein paar kleine Grundeln gefangen, so als Backup, falls die Tauwürmer versagen oder knapp werden, und dann habe ich mich in meinem Karpfenstuhl verkrochen, um der erwachenden Natur nach Sonnenuntergang zu lauschen und das Bimmeln vom Glöckchen nicht zu verpassen...
Auch nach Sonnenuntergang waren noch ein paar Grundeln aktiv und putzten den Haken blank. Ziel-Spezies waren an dieser Stelle Aal, Wels, Kaulbarsch, Barsch und Brassen, welche in dort alle schon fangen konnte.
Den einzigen nenneswerten Biss konnte ich verwerten und eine kleine Nacktschnecke der Gattung _Silurus glanis_ verhaften, siehe Fangmeldung. Aber ist sind ja noch ein paar Tage bzw. Nächte Zeit, um das Punktekonto zu füllen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja kommenden Freitag (der einzige Brückentag, den ich dieses Jahr frei habe) mit dem Plan, eine Forelle zu fangen...ich bin gespannt, wie ich mit der 2,70-m-Rute an dem 3-m-Bach zurecht komme.
Der geplante Urlaub in Norwegen fällt leider aus, schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Somit haben wir umgeplant und freuen uns auf tolle 3 Wochen, die wir auf einem Naturcampingplatz in der schönen Uckermark verbringen werden. Neben den Fahrrädern und dem SUP meiner Holden wird natürlich auf die Combo mit am Start sein und mich bei der Jagd rund um Templin begleiten.

Apropos StandUpPaddel: sie meinte, da hätte ich auch noch PLatz drauf, wenn sie paddelt. Deshalb meine Frage: ist Schleppangeln erlaubt? 

Sonntägliche Grüße


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

Danke für Die schönen Berichte, und Petri lieber Finke und Gert-Show .
Mit Karausche bzw. Wels habt ihr jeweils den OCC Erstnachweis erbracht und pusht die Artenliste auf ich glaube 28. Sauber!

Viel Spass in der Uckermark. Wenn Mrs. Gert-Show Dich an Bord des Stand-up-Boards lässt, darfst Du selbstverständlich auch mit der Combo schleppen, falls Du vor lauter Deckschrubben dazu kommst. Für Meutereien übernimmt das OCC Team aber keine Verantwortung.


----------



## el.Lucio (30. Mai 2021)

Ich hab es endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft. Zwar nur an unsere Teiche aber mein 1. OCC Fisch ist im Sack.


----------



## Mooskugel (30. Mai 2021)

Der Kanal war heute wieder mal ein Ar...!!! Da hat man die weltbeste Pseudo Feeder Combo, Futter gemischt, sich in die Geheimnisse der Feeder Angelei einweisen lassen und wat is.
Nix, Null, Niente. Absolute Nullnummer.

Zusätzlich kam noch der Futterplatzquirl um den mühsam angelegten Futterplatz mal eben zu zerstören.






Da muss man doch wieder umrüsten um wenigstens eine Ukelei abzugreifen.







Aber schön war es trotzdem. Bei schönstem Wetter mit der Familie den ganzen Tag am Wasser rumgammeln, Leute gucken, Schiffe gucken und einfach den Tag genießen. Und einen neuen OCC Nachweisfisch hat es doch noch gegeben.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

Petri an alle Fänger- Heut gabs ja so einige Meldungen im Fangthread, und ich glaub el.Lucio und Tricast haben heute ihre ersten OCC Fänge eingereicht


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kam noch der Futterplatzquirl um den mühsam angelegten Futterplatz mal eben zu zerstören.


Futterplatzquirl kenn ich bei uns in der Warme nicht. 




   Petri zur Ukelei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Futterplatzquirl kenn ich bei uns in der Warme nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderschönes Gewässer, Dein Flüsschen Das ist ja neben Deinen Teichen etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, aber ich erinnere mich das es ganz besondere Fische beherbergt. 
Rieche ich da Thymian? bzw. Ist unser Jason der Geheimfavorit für die Erstmeldung einer Fahnenträgerin?


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger- Heut gabs ja so einige Meldungen im Fangthread, und ich glaub el.Lucio und Tricast haben heute ihre ersten OCC Fänge eingereicht


Ja, sehr schön. Hab mal gerade auf den Kalender geblinzelt. In 12 Wochen ist die erste OCC schon vorbei und die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug. Schade. Kann man auch eine Verlängerung beantragen?  Wegen zu wenig Zeit z.B.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Kann man auch eine Verlängerung beantragen?  Wegen zu wenig Zeit z.B.


Es ist ja also noch nichtmal Halbzeit.
Ich kann nur wiederholen: Ein guter Nachmittag kann die Wende bringen!


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Gewässer, Dein Flüsschen Das ist ja neben Deinen Teichen etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, aber ich erinnere mich das es ganz besondere Fische beherbergt.
> Rieche ich da Thymian? bzw. Ist unser Jason der Geheimfavorit für die Erstmeldung einer Fahnenträgerin?


Die Äsche, ja die Äsche. Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Da brauch ich Glück, richtig viel Glück. Wo soll ich sie finden. Muss wohl einfach nur angeln gehen, an unserer guten Warme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist ja also noch nichtmal Halbzeit.
> Ich kann nur wiederholen: Ein guter Nachmittag kann die Wende bringen!


Wobei, da fällt mir gerade Ein: Nun grünt und Spriesst es allüberall an den Ufern, ich hab die sonst gut zugänglichen Ufer meines Flüsschens heut nicht wiedererkannt, Nesseln, Gräser, Sträucher und natürlich geht's auch mit dem Schilf uns sonstigen Gelege jetzt rasch himmelwärts. Dazu der niedrigere Wasserstand, 
Es wird in den kommenden Monaten sicher für viele schwerer werden ans Wasser und an geeignete Stelllen zu gelangen.

Ein Blick auf die Combotabelle mit der Deutlichen Bevorzugung kurzer Ruten von 2,70-3,00 m verrät, das die sommerlich zuwuchernde Ufern für viele OCCler taktische Probleme aufwerfen kann. Mal sehen was so berichtet wird.Ich hätt mich schon heute mit 12ft wohler gefühlt.


----------



## Finke20 (31. Mai 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe es erneut getan, heute am Kanal kam wieder der selbe Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375160
> 
> ...




Moin in die Runde,

bei uns in der Zeitung gab es heute einen Artikel, " Fremdling aus Asien erobert deutsche Teiche".
Es handelt sich um einen Blaubandbärbling und dieser sieht dem von Luis2811 gefangenen Fisch schon verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Hmmmm finde ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2021)

Blaubandbaerblinge haben ein oberstaendiges Maul und die Schwanzflosse müsste stärker ausgebildet sein. Und von der Größe her wären das zwei Monsterexemplare.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Muss wohl einfach nur angeln gehen,


genau das bringt Fisch


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Muss wohl einfach nur angeln gehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So ist es...
Gestern habe ich meine Combo mal wieder mit Ihrer ursprünglichen Bestimmung beglückt, damit sie nicht sauer auf mich wird, und diverse Kunstköder Richtung Horizont und wieder zurück geführt.
Auch meinen vielgelobten Illex Water Monitor 95 hatte ich im Einsatz, den ich mit der 28-g-Rute richtig auf Distanz bringen konnte.
Die Angriffe der Rapfen hatte ich eigentlich "draußen" erwartet, deshalb hat es mich völlig überrascht, als plötzlich 10 Meter von mir entfernt unter einem überhängenden Baum das Wasser förmlich explodierte und die Bremse der Stradic zu singen begann.
Schnell hatte ich den silbernen Torpedo gebändigt und führte ihn (geschätzte 70 cm) zum Kescher, als er sich plötzlich mit einem Kopfschlag vom Drilling befreite und schnell das Weite suchte.

Memo an mich selber: Geh auf die Bastelstraße und mach bitte andere Drillinge dran.


----------



## Minimax (31. Mai 2021)

Liebe OCC-Pilotinnen und Piloten,

Der Fangthread nimmt gerade ne neue, bemerkenswerte Dynamik auf.
Es kann also sein, dass die OCC-Fangliste (Die natürlich keine Rangliste oder so ist) da ein bisschen hinterher hinkt.
Das liegt daran,das OCC-Minimax zu lahm* ist.
Aber dies habt zum Zeichen: Sobald er Euren Fangmeldungspost liked, ist der Fisch eingebongt und sicher in der Tabelle**, die ebenfalls immer mal wieder erneuert wird.
Daher bitten wir Euxh um etwas Geduld, wenn die Tabelle nicht immer aktuell ist

Herzlich Euer
OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax




*Für diesen skandalösen Schlendrian wird er sich nach Ablauf des Wet der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung vor der Admiralität zu verantworten haben.

**Eigentlich würde Privat-Minimax gerne ständig&stetig den Fangmeldungsthreads mit verdienten "love" und "wow" Smilies zupflasterm, aber OCC-Minimax benutzt die bescheidenen "daumenhochs" als Gedächtnisstürze, immer wenn er OCC-Meldungen vermerkt. Auch dieser unauthorisierte Gebrauch der Like Funktion wird ein Punkt bei seiner Anhörung sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Döbel oder Hasel?


Döbel


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Juni 2021)

Petri Heil, aber für mich sieht das eher nach Aland aus .


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Petri Heil, aber für mich sieht das eher nach Aland aus .


Danke für den Hinweis Breamhunter . Hab mich da wohl vertan .aber ich denke ich werde noch mehr verwechseln. dann werde ich das mal ändern.


----------



## Minimax (1. Juni 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> So, vermutlich die letzte Fischart vom heutigen Bachausflug - ein Saibling! Bei dieser Gelegenheit festgestellt, dass ich vor lauter Spinangeln das Stopselschauen (leider) vernachlässigt habe.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Döbel





Breamhunter schrieb:


> Petri Heil, aber für mich sieht das eher nach Aland aus .





yukonjack schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Breamhunter . Hab mich da wohl vertan .aber ich denke ich werde noch mehr verwechseln. dann werde ich das mal ändern.



Zum 5999sten Male, der Fangmeldundungsthread ist weder ein Berichts- noch ein Diskussionsthread, wie einigen der erneut zitierten auch bereits schon einmal erklärt wurde!
Kerlokiste!


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum 5999sten Male, der Fangmeldundungsthread ist weder ein Berichts- noch ein Diskussionsthread, wie einigen der erneut zitierten auch bereits schon einmal erklärt wurde!
> Kerlokiste!


Reg dich doch nicht auf, erledigt.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Juni 2021)

bobbl 
Ja ist ein Döbel.


----------



## Jason (1. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum 5999sten Male, der Fangmeldundungsthread ist weder ein Berichts- noch ein Diskussionsthread, wie einigen der erneut zitierten auch bereits schon einmal erklärt wurde!
> Kerlokiste!


Der Temperamentausbruch ist berechtigt. Kerlokiste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum 5999sten Male, der Fangmeldundungsthread ist weder ein Berichts- noch ein Diskussionsthread, wie einigen der erneut zitierten auch bereits schon einmal erklärt wurde!
> Kerlokiste!


Kaum ist unser Minimax auf dem Weg der Besserung, macht er schon wieder nen Lauten.
 Aber er hat ja recht.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Reg dich doch nicht auf, erledigt.



Ja, Du hast ja recht, aber ist halt manchmal so.


*@OCC Business:*

Tabelle aktualisiert bis *Beitrag #198 Aland yukonjack * (198! also bald 200 Fangmeldungen, chapeau, Jungs und Mädels!)








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de
				






bobbl schrieb:


> Döbel oder Hasel?



Ist als Döbel eingebongt. Für Döbel/Hasel Vergleiche ist die Afterflosse entscheidend: Bei FraglichenExemplaren nach Möglichkeit immer Flossen ausgebreitet zeigen.




bobbl schrieb:


> ein Saibling



Nach einem aufregenden Abend in die wunderbare Welt der Saiblinge und die Feinheiten ihrer Bestimmung als Bachsaibling eingebongt.
Das kann wenn Einwände bestehen noch modifiziert werden, aber der Punkt ist Dir sicher, ebenso wie der Lorbeer der _Erstmeldung einer Spezie_s plus Du hast die
OCC Speziesanzahl auf 29 gepusht. Und lecker ist der Fisch obendrein, Herzliches Petri und Coole Sache, Parker


EIn kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Junge Junge, fast 200 FIsche eingereicht, und bald sind wir bei 30 Spezies. Wer hätte das gedacht? Wer reißt die 200? Wer präsentiert uns die 30ste Art?


----------



## Mikesch (3. Juni 2021)

Melde:
Art Nr. 30 eingeloggt.


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Melde:
> Art Nr. 30 eingeloggt.


Jou. Bin zwar nicht mehr im Dienst, aber du hast Die 30 gerissen, Petri ins felix austria (glaube ich?), cool, lieber mikesch!
Versuch doch noch mal ob Du aus der Erinnerung nicht die coregone etwas näher eingrenzen kannst, aber wenn nicht dann nicht, dr Fisch zählt!


----------



## Mikesch (3. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... Petri ins felix austria (glaube ich?), ...


Noch nicht ganz, Richtung Osten sind es 21,3 km und nach Süden 33km Luftlinie.
Bei den Renken aus dem Chiemsee bleibe ich bei Coregonus spp., da sich selbst Wissenschaftler nicht 100%ig festlegen.
Kann man hier nachlesen: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjVwYzXoPrwAhU0B2MBHYv0DqYQFjACegQIBBAD&url=https://service.ble.de/ptdb/index2.php?detail_id=437751&site_key=149&stichw=Coregonen&zeilenzahl_zaehler=1&pId=437751&dId=18748200&usg=AOvVaw12_n05E2mDSc-0xnvZ-Kpy

Nachtrag von Edit: Hättest mal mein Profil betrachtet.


----------



## Slappy (3. Juni 2021)

Heute gab es eine weitere Art auf meinem counter. 
Ein Posenbarschbaby Biss auf 4 Maden


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Juni 2021)

So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche, habe ich mich nun doch noch überwunden und dem geliebten Flüsschen einen Besuch abgestattet. Es ging besser als ich dachte und ich wurde sogar entlohnt. Nun habe ich B...  geleckt und werde, insofern es die zu erwartenden Gewitter erlauben, am Wochenende noch einen Ansitz wagen. Da sollte doch noch was gehen! 

Mein 1. OCC Fisch!


----------



## Skott (4. Juni 2021)

Uih Fischkopp 1961 , PETRI zu dem tollen Rapfen, das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer! 

Und alles gute für deinen Klinikaufenthalt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche,


schau, dass Du bald wieder gesund bist.
Alles Gute


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Juni 2021)

Petri Detlev, und viel Kraft und schnelle Genesung.
Den Ansitz schaffts du wettertechnisch locker.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche, habe ich mich nun doch noch überwunden und dem geliebten Flüsschen einen Besuch abgestattet. Es ging besser als ich dachte und ich wurde sogar entlohnt. Nun habe ich B...  geleckt und werde, insofern es die zu erwartenden Gewitter erlauben, am Wochenende noch einen Ansitz wagen. Da sollte doch noch was gehen!
> 
> Mein 1. OCC Fisch!


Und der erste OCC- Rapfen obendrein! Herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Fisch und alles Gute für die Gesundheit,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Juni 2021)

Sodele, den Brückentag heute habe ich wie erwartet nutzen können, um meine Combo wieder etwas zweckentfremdet einzusetzen. Dank der Vermittlung von Snâsh hatte ich die Ehre, auf einer Privatstrecke von Tim89 fischen zu dürfen. Zu erwarten waran dort vorrangig Bachforellen, aber auch Barsche, Döbel, Hasel und Gründlinge soll der Bach beherrbergen.
Schallendes Gelächter ertönte, als ich am Parkplatz meinen zarten Körper (dazu Schugröße 41) in die geborgte Wathose (Schugröße 45) fallen hineinschlüpfen lies und dann vor den Jungs auftauchte...da hätte ich vielleicht zweimal hinein gepasst.
Es folgte der beschwerliche Marsch zur Einstiegstelle (ziemlich warm unter der Gummihaut) und endlich konnte ich das erste Mal in meinen Leben Watangeln.

Ich gebe zu: meine 28-g-Rute in 2,70 m Länge, dazu 15er Geflochtene und 35er FC als Vorfach dürfte in diesem schmalen Bach (4-5 m breit) schon etwas martialisch gewirkt haben und ich hatte schon insgeheim die Hoffnung, dass die Forellen schon bei Anblick der Combo lachend aus dem Wasser sprangen, sodass ich nur noch keschern musste.
Die Köder wurden mit fachmännisch zugereicht und die Spots kurz erklärt, dann gings los...trotz der Rutenlänge habe ich erstaunlich präzise Würfe hinbekommen. 
Und ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert. 
Zwar haben wir nur knapp zwei Stunden Zeit im Wasser verbracht (denn es gibt ja wichtigeres als Angeln..nur was?), dennoch konnte ich meinen Zielfisch der Gattung _Salmo Trutta Fario_ überlisten. 

Heute Abend gehts noch mal Ansitzen, vielleicht kommt dann noch eine Spezies dazu.
Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg und dickes Petri!


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche, habe ich mich nun doch noch überwunden und dem geliebten Flüsschen einen Besuch abgestattet. Es ging besser als ich dachte und ich wurde sogar entlohnt. Nun habe ich B...  geleckt und werde, insofern es die zu erwartenden Gewitter erlauben, am Wochenende noch einen Ansitz wagen. Da sollte doch noch was gehen!
> 
> Mein 1. OCC Fisch!


Petri zum tollen Rapfen   
Und Viel Glück bzw. Gute Besserung für deinen Klinik Aufenthalt.


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche, habe ich mich nun doch noch überwunden und dem geliebten Flüsschen einen Besuch abgestattet. Es ging besser als ich dachte und ich wurde sogar entlohnt. Nun habe ich B...  geleckt und werde, insofern es die zu erwartenden Gewitter erlauben, am Wochenende noch einen Ansitz wagen. Da sollte doch noch was gehen!
> 
> Mein 1. OCC Fisch!


Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch. Für so einen müsste ich weit reisen, und der kommt sicherlich nicht auf meine Liste. Alles Gute, was die Gesundheit betrifft.
Ein Rapfen, wo soll ich denn eine Rapfen herbekommen? Ich hab noch nicht mal ein Rotauge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht mal ein Rotauge.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, weil die Dir immer kurz vor der Landung von den Hechten geklaut werden


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, weil die Dir immer kurz vor der Landung von den Hechten geklaut werden


Ja, das war ein Ding. Hab auch davon geträumt, so schrecklich war das. Aber komischerweise
hab ich bis jetzt dort nur Rotfedern gefangen. Rotfeder = Oberständiges Maul und das Rotauge = Endständiges Maul. Ist mir dieses Jahr noch nicht untergekommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (5. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> ... dennoch konnte ich meinen Zielfisch der Gattung _Salmo Trutta Fario_ überlisten.
> ...


Gratulation zu OCC-Fangmeldung Nr. 200.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Juni 2021)

So, heute geht`s auf Aal u. Kaulbarsch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo miteinander,

Petri Dank und merci für die Genesungswünsche.
Bin gestern Abend zum Ansitz los. Bei der Schwüle muss doch ein Aal für die OCC machbar sein.
Also Wurm dran und raus damit. Na klar, der 1. Fisch war natürlich eine Grundel. Aber egal den habe ich ja auch noch nicht gemeldet.
Erneut einen Wurm aufgezogen und ab in die Ferne. Direkt darauf zappelt es erneut. Hm, wohl doch noch zu hell, die Grundeln  werden  mir wohl keine Ruhe lassen. Von wegen Grundel, ich dachte ich traue meinen Augen nicht. Dürfte 30 Jahre her sein, als ich eine ....... im Main fing. Oftmals ist Angeln halt doch reine Glückssache.

Neugierig geworden, dann ab zur OCC Fangmeldung.


----------



## Bilch (5. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich eine Dummheit gemacht. Endlich konnte ich mit der OCC Kombo einen Hecht fangen, da es aber ein kleiner war (ca. 50 cm), habe ich ihn zurückgesetzt; bei den Fischen, die ich zurücksetze, mache ich grundsätzlich keine Fotos, damit der Fisch so schnell wie möglich wieder schwimmen kann. Und heute habe ich deswegen ganz vergessen, dass ich eigentlich ein Foto machen sollte


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juni 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, heute geht`s auf Aal u. Kaulbarsch.


2 kleine Aale ( ein Wunder ist geschehen ) und ein par Ukki`s .  Nix für die Truhe aber trocken geblieben.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Moin meine lieben Mitstreiter,

Petri in die Runde.

Ich habe es heute früh ans Wasser geschafft. Zu 4:30 Uhr bin ich wach geworden und bin zuerst unentschlossen gewesen, ob angeln gehen oder weiter schlafen .
Habe dann auf der Bettkante gesessen und überlegt . Da kam von der Seite der Spruch, müssen wir jetzt erst noch „*Schnick*, *Schnack*, *Schnuck*“  spielen oder gehst jetzt angeln  . Naja ich habe mich dann doch aufgerappelt und zu 5:45 bin ich am Gewässer angekommen.







Was für ein wunderschöner Morgen, da hat sich da  frühe aufstehen schon gelohnt.  Der Bieber schaute auch kurz vorbei.






Die Montage ist schnell ausgebracht, zuerst hatte ich zwei Dendrobenas am Haken und es kamen sofort die ersten bisse doch es sind nur Güstern und kleine Rotfedern gewesen.






Danach nahm ich einen 10 mm Miniboilie Leber+Blut und einen Dendrobena als Kombi.
Nach einiger Zeit gab es dann den ersten Biss. Pose hebt sich hoch legt sich hin, stellt sich wieder auf, zieht leicht zur Seite und steht wieder. Erster Gedanke Schlei, doch dann wieder nichts. Nach gut 10 Minuten ging die Pose wider etwas zur Seite und blieb halb untergezogen stehen. Was für ein verrückter Biss.
Ich setzt jetzt doch den Anhieb und da Fisch kontakt. Es gab einen kleinen Drill und ein Giebel landete im Kescher.











Die Freude über den Fisch ist groß, es ist ja einer der noch auf der Liste fehlt.
Gegen 10 Uhr machte ich Schluss und alles in allem wieder ein schönen Angeltag, mit doch einiges an Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juni 2021)

schnick schnack schnuck. 

ah ha. So siehts aus , wenn man schon länger leiert ist.
Was manche sich für Redewendungen einfallen lassen ........................................


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

So, im Auftrag der OCC nochmal schnell die Montage umgebaut und raus ans Wasser. Die Rute ist bereit und ich bin es auch. Mal schauen was ich beisteuern kann. Genug Arten beherbergt der kleine See allemal.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ah ha. So siehts aus , wenn man schon länger leiert ist.




Ja so sieht es aus, wenn man 28 Jahre zusammen ist , da wird nicht mehr lange geschnackt. Da gibt es klare Kante und durch ist es.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2021)

Bin schon ne Weile am angeln. 




Bisher 2 kleine Bafos. Die brauch ich aber nicht mehr. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bisher 2 kleine Bafos. Die brauch ich aber nicht mehr.




Ich ja und das ich diese bei mir fange sieht sehr schlecht aus   .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Sodele, eine Stunde ist vorbei. Die ersten 3 Arten waren nach 10 Minuten abgehakt!!! Für die 4. hat es nun die Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich ja und das ich diese bei mir fange sieht sehr schlecht aus   .


Hab ihr keinen Forellenpuff in der Nähe? Die gibt es doch eigentlich überall irgendwo im Umkreis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab ihr keinen Forellenpuff in der Nähe?




Doch habe wir, aber in so einem bin ich noch nie gewesen. Ich kann diesen nicht wirklich was abgewinnen. 
Aber sollte um die Wurst geht, werde ich wohl doch einen Besuchen. Das hat mein Angelkumpel auch schon gesagt .


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sodele, eine Stunde ist vorbei. Die ersten 3 Arten waren nach 10 Minuten abgehakt!!! Für die 4. hat es nun die Stunde gebraucht.


Sehr schön.
Und schon zwei Arten bei denen ich mich warscheinlich sehr schwer tun werde.
Wenn ich die überhaupt erwisch.


Jason schrieb:


> Bin schon ne Weile am angeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 376329
> 
> Bisher 2 kleine Bafos. Die brauch ich aber nicht mehr.
> ...


Das ist aber ein hübsches Bächlein.
Schaut sehr Bafo lastig aus.



Das mit der Occ ist schon etwas verrückt.
Arten die ich vorher als Safe abgetan habe hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht erwischt.
Dafür hab ich schon Giebel, Güster und Brassen gefangen die eigentlich an meinem Hausgewässer selten sind.
Und in einem Gastgewässer fing ich sie sehr häufig.
Zufällig gestern auch nen Barsch auf Made.
Normalerweise hätte ich  ich da bei uns bis jetzt schon dutzende gefangen.
Heuer bis auf den keinen einzigen.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Petri Fischkopp 1961,

da hast Du aber eine schöne Mische gefangen, ist das ein Sonnenbarsch?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Nun kam Folgender noch zu Vorschein.
Es darf gemutmaßt und diskutiert werden.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nun kam Folgender noch zu Vorschein.
> Es darf gemutmaßt und diskutiert werden.


Petri!
Ich sach mal: Güster. 
Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nun kam Folgender noch zu Vorschein.
> Es darf gemutmaßt und diskutiert werden.


Meinst du wegen der Art?
Güster!


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juni 2021)

Der Mini war natürlich wieder schneller


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri Fischkopp 1961,
> 
> da hast Du aber eine schöne Mische gefangen, ist das ein Sonnenbarsch?


Ja, deshalb wollte ich ja auch als Gastangler dorthin.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein hübsches Bächlein.
> Schaut sehr Bafo lastig aus.


Ja, das ist wirklich ein hübsches Bächlein. 




Wir besetzen auch nur mit Bafo. Der Rest ist reine Glückssache. Früher gab es ohne Ende Äschen und die sind wie überall eine Seltenheit geworden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Aber sollte um die Wurst geht, werde ich wohl doch einen Besuchen.


Denk dran, dies ist hier kein Wettbewerb. Immer locker bleiben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri Fischkopp 1961,
> 
> da hast Du aber eine schöne Mische gefangen, ist das ein Sonnenbarsch?


Petri Dank, 
ja ein kleiner Sonnenbarsch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich sach mal: Güster.
> Wer bietet mehr?


Ok, dann füge ich mich. War mir wirklich unsicher, denn die Güster aus dem Rhein hatte ich nicht ganz so farbenfroh in Erinnerung.


----------



## thanatos (7. Juni 2021)

was habe ich vergessen - melde mich hier mit an ohne zu bedenken das ich kein 
Handy mehr benutze , na nun hab ich mal mein altes mit genommen , naja 
mit ein paar Rotäuglein hat es geklappt - habe dann ummontiert aber dem 
der sich eins davon reinschlingen sollte - nee der hatte gerade keinen Hunger .


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein ist nicht mein erstes Fischchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber Dein erstes OCC-Fischchen, das ist immer etwas besonderes, herzliches Petri.
Kannst Du bitte noch den Speziesnamen in die erste Zeile des Posts einfügen?Danke


EDIT: Tabelle aktualisiert 
*7.6. bis Post #216 Rotauge thanatos FIscharten bisher: 32*








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Juni 2021)

Wow! Herzliches Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!
Ich freue mich jedes Mal wieder wenn ich den FangmeldungsFred öffnen und dort neue Arten erscheinen. 
Wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe sind mittlerweile 28 Verschiedene Süßwasserarten gemeldet worden. Wahnsinn! Bei mir stockts im Moment ein wenig…Ich komme zwar immer noch relativ regelmäßig ans Wasser und bleibe auch eigentlich nie Schneider, aber es dreht sich im Kreis.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das mit der Occ ist schon etwas verrückt.
> Arten die ich vorher als Safe abgetan habe hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht erwischt.
> Dafür hab ich schon Giebel, Güster und Brassen gefangen die eigentlich an meinem Hausgewässer selten sind.


Mir geht es da ganz ähnlich. Ich habe noch vier Arten auf der Liste (Gründling, Hasel, Güster, Regenbogenforelle) „Leicht zu fangen“, aber dieses Jahr noch Nix.
Mit dem Aland hatten wir aber einen Ausnahmefang.
Bei mir geht die wohlfühl-AngelSaison in den nächsten Wochen zu Ende, dann kommt die Sommerpause. Langsam kriege ich Torschlusspanik.  Allein mir fehlt die Zeit.

Meine Tagesgartengewässer, die ich mir noch vorgemerkt habe sind auch Badeseen im Sommer. Bei planschenden Badegästen unterwegs hab ich keine Lust zu angeln. 

Man wird sehen… 
Alle anderen:  Weiter so!


----------



## Moringotho (7. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, mit der Gewissheit eines erneuten Klinikaufenthaltes in der kommenden Woche, habe ich mich nun doch noch überwunden und dem geliebten Flüsschen einen Besuch abgestattet. Es ging besser als ich dachte und ich wurde sogar entlohnt. Nun habe ich B...  geleckt und werde, insofern es die zu erwartenden Gewitter erlauben, am Wochenende noch einen Ansitz wagen. Da sollte doch noch was gehen!
> 
> Mein 1. OCC Fisch!



sers,

schon mal gute besserung. hoffe es läuft alles glatt!!

schön das du es nochmal ans wasser geschafft hast.
hat sich ja gelohnt wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Denk dran, dies ist hier kein Wettbewerb. Immer locker bleiben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Genau! Deshalb bekommt der Teilnehmer mit den meisten Fischarten auch nicht den Titel "OCC-Champion", sondern "Erfolgreichster Wissenschaftler der ersten OCC"...


----------



## Jason (7. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Genau! Deshalb bekommt der Teilnehmer mit den meisten Fischarten auch nicht den Titel "OCC-Champion", sondern "Erfolgreichster Wissenschaftler der ersten OCC"...


Diese Bezeichnung hast du gut getroffen. Das hat was 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juni 2021)

In der letzten Zeit war ich wenig los mit der OCC-Combo. Doch jetzt hatte ich wieder Zeit und es ging gezielt zum Steinbuttangeln. Neben ein paar Flundern gab es auch einige Steinbutte.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bei zwei Fanmeldungen stimmte unserer Meinung nach die Fischart nicht. Das von Fischkopp 1961 und von thanatos jeweils gemeldete Rotauge sind unserer Meinung beides *Rotfedern* (oberständiges Maul, Bauchflossenansatz leicht vor dem Rückenflossenansatz, Augenfarbe eher Gold bis Gelb). Könntet Ihr beide bitte die Fischart bei Euren Fangmeldungen in eine Rotfeder ändern.





Rotfeder von Fischkopp 1961





Rotfeder von thanatos



Euer OCC-Team

Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juni 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe es erneut getan, heute am Kanal kam wieder der selbe Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375160
> 
> ...



Moin Luis2811

wir haben nun Rückmeldung von den Experten des Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen und Lippe e.V. bekommen. Sie glauben auch, dass es sich vermutlich um einen Hyprid aus Rotauge und Güster handelt. Das untermauert unsere Vermutung. Da unserer Meinung beide Fischarten in etwa gleich vertreten sind, darfst Du entscheiden, ob Du den Fisch als Rotauge oder als Güster einreichen willst. Du kannst dann ja noch den Vermerk bei der Fangmeldung hinzuschreiben, dass es sich um ein Rotauge-Güster-Hybrid handelt.


Euer OCC-Team

Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2021)

Gut so.
Scheinen fähige Leute zu sein dort.


----------



## Finke20 (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo Wissenschaftler,
ich habe heute eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung an einem neuen Gewässer vorgenommen .







Ich konnte leider keine neuen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse erlangen .
Hier noch ein Bild von heute.





Es gab heute Plötzen, Rotfedern und Güstern.


----------



## Minimax (9. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo Wissenschaftler,
> ich habe heute eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung an einem neuen Gewässer vorgenommen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376632
> ...


Lieber Herr Kollege,
Jeder Beitrag zu unserem interdisziplinären Projekt ist richtig und wichtig. Und die Absenz von Evidenz ist natürlich nicht die Evidenz von Absenz. Daher ist jeder Survey mit der OCC Combo potentiell lohnend, auch wenn er nicht zum Artennachweis gereicht hat.

Übrigens darf ich Sie -mit Blick auf die Tabelle- dazu beglückwünschen, lieber Kollege, das sie Im Augenblick einer der profiliertesten, ja sogar führenden Forscher -um nicht zu sagen DER führende Forscher- im Rahmen unserer Studie sind. 
Ich denke, ich gehe nicht zu weit, wenn ich sage: "14 Spezies, Coole Sache, alter Knabe!    "

mit den besten Grüssen,
Ihr
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juni 2021)

Ja, das ist schon krass und bemerkenswert, was Finke20 mit seiner prähistorischen mana-behafteten Combo so herausholt. Dickes Petri dafür, Herr Professor! 
Ich habe heute nach Feierabend ein Stillgewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe wissenschaftlich untersucht, in der Hoffung, Schleie, Güster und Sonnenbarsch auf die Scale zu bekommen. Anfangs hatte ich die 1,5-g-Posenmontage mit 14er Haken und zwei Maden ausgestattet, aber nach zwei Fehlbissen war das nicht mehr zielführend. Also erhöhte ich die Hakengröße und Vorfachstärke und zog drei Rotwürmer auf den 8er Haken in der Hoffnung, eine Tinca zu betören.
Und dann...die Pose ging kurz unter, kam wieder hoch und zog dann richtig ab...Anhieb...und......70-m-Flucht am 23er Vorfach, der ging ab wie ein Wels. Das konnte keine Tinca sein. Also Bremse etwas auf und nach 3 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch vor dem Kescher. Ein Kugel-Karpfen vor dem Herrn. Was war ich happy! 
Danach hatte ich zwar noch den Plan, eine weitere Spezies zu präsentieren, aber der Besuch von zwei ausgewachsenen* Sus scrofa *am Angelplatz in 8 m Entfernung, bei dem ich den kleinen Argumentationsverstärker (12 cm Klingenlänge) in die Hand nahm, um mich vorzubereiten, bestärkte mich in der Meinung: "Gib dein Leben nicht auf für die Wissenschaft"! So trat ich den Heimweg an und befinde mich in sicherer Obhut. Danke Andal 
Gruß


----------



## Minimax (9. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> "Gib dein Leben nicht auf für die Wissenschaft"


Hohoho, köstliches Paradoxon, lieber Herr Kollege, sie sind ja ein richtiger, wie sagt man, na, ähm, äh, ä-ä-ä-ä-ähm, ja, ja genau, ein richtiger "Witz-bold"! Hohoho!

So, jetzt mal im Ernst, herzliches Petri zu dem tollen Karpfen und danke für den lustigen und spannenden Bericht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon krass und bemerkenswert, was Finke20 mit seiner prähistorischen mana-behafteten Combo so herausholt. Dickes Petri dafür, Herr Professor!
> Ich habe heute nach Feierabend ein Stillgewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe wissenschaftlich untersucht, in der Hoffung, Schleie, Güster und Sonnenbarsch auf die Scale zu bekommen. Anfangs hatte ich die 1,5-g-Posenmontage mit 14er Haken und zwei Maden ausgestattet, aber nach zwei Fehlbissen war das nicht mehr zielführend. Also erhöhte ich die Hakengröße und Vorfachstärke und zog drei Rotwürmer auf den 8er Haken in der Hoffnung, eine Tinca zu betören.
> Und dann...die Pose ging kurz unter, kam wieder hoch und zog dann richtig ab...Anhieb...und......70-m-Flucht am 23er Vorfach, der ging ab wie ein Wels. Das konnte keine Tinca sein. Also Bremse etwas auf und nach 3 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch vor dem Kescher. Ein Kugel-Karpfen vor dem Herrn. Was war ich happy!
> Danach hatte ich zwar noch den Plan, eine weitere Spezies zu präsentieren, aber der Besuch von zwei ausgewachsenen* Sus scrofa *am Angelplatz in 8 m Entfernung, bei dem ich den kleinen Argumentationsverstärker (12 cm Klingenlänge) in die Hand nahm, um mich vorzubereiten, bestärkte mich in der Meinung: "Gib dein Leben nicht auf für die Wissenschaft"! So trat ich den Heimweg an und befinde mich in sicherer Obhut. Danke Andal
> Gruß




Fettes Petri Gert,

23er Vorfach, Du weißt halt wie man Drillt  
Da haben Dich wohl Brunhilde und Waldburga unsere Gastangler Schrecke besucht. Bruni wollte nur ein bisschen Mais, sie frisst bereits aus der Hand. 
Und man merke,  es Gründeln nicht nur die Schleien.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2021)

Jetzt weiß ich ja, wie eure Wildschweine heißen, da spreche ich sie beim nächsten Treffen mit Vornamen an, dann bin ich sozusagen Vertrauensperson und werde nicht angegriffen.


----------



## Slappy (10. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Gert,
> 
> 23er Vorfach, Du weißt halt wie man Drillt
> Da haben Dich wohl Brunhilde und Waldburga unsere Gastangler Schrecke besucht. Bruni wollte nur ein bisschen Mais, sie frisst bereits aus der Hand.
> Und man merke,  es Gründeln nicht nur die Schleien.


Echt jetzt? 
Ich mein, soetwas gibt es mit Sicherheit


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Juni 2021)

Echt jetzt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2021)

Lecker.
Filetiermesser dabei?


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lecker.
> Filetiermesser dabei?


Man kann auch mit den Fingern pulen.....nennt sich dann Pulled Pork


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lecker.
> Filetiermesser dabei?


Du stehst auf Schnippelfleisch, Kollege.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Schnippelfleisch, Kollege.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt!


Heute Abend waren neben Brunhilde und Waldburga ( ich konnte sie nicht auseinanderhalten, sie hatten einfach nicht auf die namentliche Ansprache reagiert) auch die Gestreiften mit von der Partie, aber deutlich größer als auf dem Foto, also ...so...etwa...ääähm...Spanferkelgröße! 
Ein Foto für Insta & Co. wollten sie aber dann doch nicht.
Meine restlichen Tauwürmer habe ich da liegen gelassen, da Bruni ja nur Mais aus der Hand frisst.
Die Ausbeute war gut, siehe Fang-Trööt.
See you again...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Juni 2021)

Brunhilde ist die etwas hellere Bache mit den 5 etwas kleineren Frischlingen. Waldburga hat einen dunkleren Rücken und ist etwas zurückhaltender. 
Sie hat 3 Frischlinge, die etwas größer sind. 

Aber, dass Du in meinem Revier wilderst und noch nicht mal Bescheid gibst, dafür beantrage ich Punktabzüge. 
Der Platzwahltipp von Mittwoch hat wohl gereicht!


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Juni 2021)

Für den Tipp bin ich Dir sehr dankbar, aber als du mich vorgestern besucht hattest, sagte ich dir, das ich das noch mal mache…du hattest aber Do und Fr keine Zeit, da du schon anders verplant warst.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Für den Tipp bin ich Dir sehr dankbar, aber als du mich vorgestern besucht hattest, sagte ich dir, das ich das noch mal mache…du hattest aber Do und Fr keine Zeit, da du schon anders verplant warst.


Stimmt, Asche auf mein Haupt!

Darfst die Punkte behalten!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. Juni 2021)

Heute mal einen Versuch auf Zander und Aal. Erst mit Gummifisch auf die Stachelritter und später mit Tauwurm auf die Wasserschlangen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. Juni 2021)

Gleich beim zweiten Wurf ein 36er. Aber irgendwie der falsche Stachelritter


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Juni 2021)

Ist ja auch der Wackelbarsch auf dem Jig  und nicht der Slick-Shad Hot Olive.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der Wackelbarsch auf dem Jig  und nicht der Slick-Shad Hot Olive.


Der Wackelarsch fängt sowohl Barsch als auch Zander


----------



## Trotta (11. Juni 2021)

Leider auch knapp am Zielfisch vorbei. Aber immerhin ein richtiger kleiner Predator. Alles im Namen der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Juni 2021)

Warten auf den Aal


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Juni 2021)

Warte auch auf Aal....


----------



## Minimax (11. Juni 2021)

Ich hab gestern bei der Aalwarterei ne ganz schöne Schrubbung kassiert, lediglich zwei Minibarsche.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Juni 2021)

Bin auch meistens die Aal-Scheuche.


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. Juni 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Leider auch knapp am Zielfisch vorbei. Aber immerhin ein richtiger kleiner Predator. Alles im Namen der Wissenschaft.
> Anhang anzeigen 376908


Aber wie bzw. mit welchem Setup du den gefangen hast ist aller Ehren wert. Chapeau! Ich könnte das nicht.


----------



## Trotta (12. Juni 2021)

Achwo, das funktioniert viel besser als man glaubt. Mit der "Übersetzung" bleib ich zwangsläufig im richtigen Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Mit einer Stationärrolle fetz ich den Köder regelmäßig wie einen Bonito durchs Wasser, wenn ein Weilchen nichts geht - also spätestens nach drei Minuten... Bin wohl ein bisschen ungeduldig.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, ich hatte es schon verdrängt,  aber da war kein Aal an meiner Rute gestern, im Wasser waren sie aber bestimmt


----------



## Finke20 (12. Juni 2021)

Sehr geehrte Kollegen,

heute einen kurzen Nachtrag vom gestrigen Forschungsausflug.
Nach langer akribischer Vorbereitung und des Studium von alten Fangberichten und Gewässerkarten , bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen,
der Zährte mein wissenschaftlichen Interesse zu widmen .
Aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen Wissenschaftlichen Assistenten gebeten, mich auf dieser Forschungsreise zu begleiten. 
Am Zielgewässer angekommen wurden die Montagen ins Wasser gebracht. Es ist ein sehr schöner Abend und es riecht förmlich nach Fisch.







Wir platzierten uns an einer Brücke, jeden auf einer Uferseite.






Ich musste aber mit bedauern feststellen, dass ich auf der falsche Seite des Flüsschens saß, oder vielleicht hatte ich auch die falsche Montage .
Meine Begleitung konnte 3 und ich wiederhole 3 stattliche Zährten von um die 35 cm verhaften .
Ich für meinen Teil konnte nur und das soll nicht abwertend klingen, einige Barsche zum Landgang überreden.






Noch am Gewässer habe wir angefangen dieses Angelausflug  zu analysieren .
Am Füßchen konnte es nicht liegen, der Zielfisch wurde gefangen .
Wir haben dann doch recht schnell feststellen können, dass es bei unseren Montagen kleine, aber feine unterschiede gab.
Das Gewässer hatten wir exakt gleich ausgelotet.
Doch mein letztes Bleischrott ist ca. 15 cm vom Haken entfernt, seins ca. 35 cm.
Ich fischte mit Dendrobenas, mein Begleiter mit Tauwurmstücke.
Meine Pose ist etwas milchig, seine glasklar . 
Beim nächsten Besuch am Flüsschen, werde ich diese dinge in meine Montage mit einfließen lassen. In der Hoffnung das die Zährten nochmal in Beißlaune sind.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Juni 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hatte es schon verdrängt,  aber da war kein Aal an meiner Rute gestern, im Wasser waren sie aber bestimmt


Bei mir gab es gestern zwar Bisse auf Tauwurm an der Combo, aber ich konnte keinen Aal über den Kescher ziehen.
Damit er (der Kescher) nicht umsonst dabei war, habe ich damit den zurückgelassenen Müll anderer „Angler“ zum 70 m entfernten Abfalleimer transportiert. So konnte er auch seinen wissenschaftlichen Beitrag erbringen.


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gestern zwar Bisse auf Tauwurm an der Combo, aber ich konnte keinen Aal über den Kescher ziehen.
> Damit er (der Kescher) nicht umsonst dabei war, habe ich damit den zurückgelassenen Müll anderer „Angler“ zum 70 m entfernten Abfalleimer transportiert. So konnte er auch seinen wissenschaftlichen Beitrag erbringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376979


Sehr umweltfeundlich. Was geht nur in den Köpfen anderer Menschen vor?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (12. Juni 2021)

Bei mir gab es gestern vier kleine Aale, einen 36er Barsch und vier kleine Zander. Die Aale und Zander durften sofort wieder ohne Foto schwimmen. Für ein OCC-Foto waren sie mir dann doch zu klein. Gutes Maß sollten sie schon haben.
Heute bin ich wieder am Wasser. Erst einen hohen 40er Barsch verloren und dann noch einen 50er Zander erwischt, der auch aufs Foto durfte .
Nun versuche ich noch einen anständigen Aal zu fangen. Den ersten habe ich schon, aber wieder ein Schnürsenkel. Hoffe, dass noch einer über 50 kommt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. Juni 2021)

Beim Aalangeln gab es gestern nur zwei kleine Minni-Schlängler. Auf einen guten Aal fürs Foto muss ich wohl noch ein wenig warten. Als es heute Morgen hell wurde, habe ich noch gezielt auf Rapfen gefischt. Mit Spiro plus Fliege wollte ich es am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal probieren. Draußen gab’s keine Bisse. Doch plötzlich schwamm ein Rapfen direkt vor meinen Füßen an der Steinpackung entlang. Schnell die Fliege serviert. Der Räuber schaute sich das Muster an, verschwand, um dann meinen Köder voll zu attackieren. Ein wilder Tanz im Nahbereich begann. Schließlich konnte ich den Fisch sicher landen


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Juni 2021)

Moin ihr Gleichgesinnten, seit gestern bin ich mit Frau, Hund und Wohnwagen in der schönen Uckermark. Das Camp steht am Gleuensee in wunderbarer Natur.
Natürlich ist die eine Combo mit dabei, ein Wissenschaftler arbeitet auch im Urlaub.
Meine erste Untersuchung mit Pose, Mais und Mistwurm brachte 2 neue Wertungsfische, jetzt schau ich mal, ob der Tauwurm am Grund auch Abnehmer findet.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (14. Juni 2021)

Viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit Gert-Show


----------



## Finke20 (14. Juni 2021)

Petri meine lieben Kollegen, da ist ja in der letzten Zeit ordentlich was rausgekommen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Juni 2021)

Moin miteinander,

da ich soweit wieder hergestellt bin und meine Rute eh schon mit den Ringen scharrte, habe ich dem “Hausgewässer“ einen Kurzbesuch abgestattet.  Zierfisch war der Aal, es wurden allerdings nur ein paar Grundeln. So nervig die Viecher auch sind, es gibt Schönheiten unter ihnen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Juni 2021)

Da mir ja auch noch so einiges an meinen Zielfischen für die Erhebung fehlt, bin ich heute Morgen vor der Arbeit schnell noch mal für ein Stündchen los. Am Angelplatz angekommen, ist es mir die Lust die Natur zu genießen aber erst mal wieder vergangen.





__





						Angeln am Main / Aktion "Saubere Ufer"
					

So, dann bringe ich Euch mal auf den gleichen Informations-Stand:   oldie3 ab86    Hallo Rebecca,  ich hoffe Du bist gut ins neue Jahr gestartet und wünsche Dir und Deinen Lieben dafür noch alles Gute.  Ich möchte Dich und deine Kollegen hiermit auf den Thread Angler am Main aufmerksam machen...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Fisch gab es keinen aber der Kescher wurde dennoch voll.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 17.6. bis Post #232 Hecht Jesco Peschutter
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 34*
> 
> ...


thanatos Fischkopp 1961 wie im Team Post https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/one-combo-challenge-occ.352089/post-5173109 festgestellt habe ich Eure Fische aus den Posts 212 (Fischkopp 1961, Rotauge) und 216 (Thanatos, Rotauge) als Rotfedern gezählt. Könntet ihr bitte zur Übersichtlichkeit die Speziesnamen in den jeweiligen Posts entprechend ändern.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Blei(Brassen)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377476



Kann das auch was anderes sein??


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann das auch was anderes sein??


Der sieht mir stark nach einem Brassen aus. Was sollte es denn Deiner Meinung sein?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2021)

Ich war irgendwie bei Guester


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich war irgendwie bei Guester


Güster ist es nicht. Der Augendurchmesser ist dafür zu klein, die Flossenansätze von Brust- und Bauchflosse sind nicht rötlich. Außerdem wäre es schon eine richtig große Güster. Schuppen zähle ich mal nicht, weil ich relativ sicher bin, dass es ein Brassen ist. Wer es machen möchte: Brassen haben an der Seitenlinie 51-60 Schuppen. Güster nur 43-49.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter 
Du hast recht, es sind über 50


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann das auch was anderes sein??


Mhhh…maximal noch Güster. Aber da waren mir die Flossen zu dunkel. Eine andere Spezies außer die beiden schließe ich in einem Stillgewässer eigentlich aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mhhh…maximal noch Güster. Aber da waren mir die Flossen zu dunkel. Eine andere Spezies außer die beiden schließe ich in einem Stillgewässer eigentlich aus.


Ist doch schon erledigt, Glückwunsch zum Blei.


----------



## keinangelprofi (20. Juni 2021)

Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern! Sommerpause verschoben! Heute Morgen schwüle Hitze Gewitter Wetter. Ich sage zur Familie heute machen wir Angel Ausflug, also Zeug eingepackt und los, Tageskarte 8:00 Uhr am Wasser..




	

		
			
		

		
	
KleinAngelProfi mit der OCC Combo und ich mit der Daiwa Procaster. Mais Maden Kombi. Güstern, Rotaugen , Brachsen im Sekunden Takt.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Das wurd uns dann zu stressig. Also OCC Combo umgebaut auf Tauwurm.

 Ich hatte noch einen schönen Karpfen





Dann OCC Montage-…Abriss. War eh Mittagszeit kleinAngelProfi wollte zum Mittagessen. Ich sage, ich mach noch ein paar Würfe. Also Stahlvorfach angeknotet, irgendeinen Spinnköder gegriffen. Zehn Würfe: Einschlag! Sofort heftige Gegenwehr. Ich dachte mir :“ oh das ist ein schöner Hecht!“ Zum Vorschein kommt ein Mini-Waller!




Gott sei Dank war der nicht größer…


----------



## Moringotho (20. Juni 2021)

sers,

glückwunsch an alle fänger!
mal schauen wie viele heute noch dazu kommen. hab ja am we wenigstens mal zeit bisschen zu lesen und schreiben (nur 2 besuche der physioterrosristen..)

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Finke20 (20. Juni 2021)

Petri alles erfolgreichen Kollegen. Da sind aber wieder schöne Fische rausgekommen.
Ich habe es heute früh auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Es gingen nur kleine bis mittlere Barsche an den Haken.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juni 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern! Sommerpause verschoben! Heute Morgen schwüle Hitze Gewitter Wetter. Ich sage zur Familie heute machen wir Angel Ausflug, also Zeug eingepackt und los, Tageskarte 8:00 Uhr am Wasser..
> Anhang anzeigen 377716
> 
> 
> ...


Petri und Bravo ans Team K(l)einangelprofi!


----------



## Minimax (20. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wittling
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377746


Boah, Jesco, heut peschuttert's aber heftig


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Gestern war ich auf dem Kult-Event DiDoDay, das mittlerweile zum 11. Mal vom Team Eisele zusammen mit RUTE & ROLLE im Boot durchgeführt wird. Mit der MS Einigkeit ging es für mich bei bestem Wetter raus auf die Ostsee. Ein wenig mitgeangelt habe ich dann auch mit meiner OCC-Kombo. Dabei blieben bei mir nicht die größten Fische hängen, aber eine schöne bunte Mischung von Köhler, Wittling, Scholle, Klieschen und Dorschen. Bei den anderen Anglern konnte ich weitere Fischarten schon mal begutachten. So wurden auch die ersten Makrelen und ein Schellfisch gefangen.

Den gesamten Nachbericht zum DiDoDay XI könnt Ihr demnächst in RUTE & ROLLE und natürlich auch hier auf dem ANGLERBOARD nachlesen.

Euer Jesco


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juni 2021)

Ein wenig beneide ich dich ja schon für diese Möglichkeiten…dennoch fettes Petri!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ein wenig beneide ich dich ja schon für diese Möglichkeiten…dennoch fettes Petri!


Das kann ich absolut verstehen. Dickes Petri Dank


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juni 2021)

Und ich sitze hier (nach 73 km Radtour) mit einem eiskalten Radeberger am Gleuensee und versuche mich auf Aal und Güster.


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter 
Wittling, Dorsch, Köhler und Scholle ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber Klieschen hab ich noch nie gehört. Hab ich gleich mal gegoogelt und wieder was dazu gelernt. Petri Heil, saubere Arbeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich sitze hier (nach 73 km Radtour) mit einem eiskalten Radeberger am Gleuensee und versuche mich auf Aal und Güster.


Viel Erfolg mit den Aalen und Güster. Ich hatte letzte Woche meinen ersten schönen Aal von geschätzt 65cm, aber leider auf die falsche Rute.
Die Kutter an der Ostsee stehen ja auch allen zur Verfügung und fahren wieder. Bestimmt freuen sie sich über ein paar OCC-Teilnehmer. Wer es wagt, hier ein kleiner Tipp: Wattwurm bringt mehr Arten zum Vorschein


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter
> Wittling, Dorsch, Köhler und Scholle ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber Klieschen hab ich noch nie gehört. Hab ich gleich mal gegoogelt und wieder was dazu gelernt. Petri Heil, saubere Arbeit.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri Dank Jason! Schön, dass die OCC dazu führt, etwas Neues zu lernen. Klieschen haben übrigens eine gebogene Seitenlinie über der Brustflosse, sind eher durchscheinend, besitzen nicht so stark ausgeprägte Punkte und kommen in der Ostsee reichlich vor


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Petri Dank Jason! Schön, dass die OCC dazu führt, etwas Neues zu lernen. Klieschen haben übrigens eine gebogene Seitenlinie über der Brustflosse, sind eher durchscheinend, besitzen nicht so stark ausgeprägte Punkte und kommen in der Ostsee reichlich vor


Das Wissen steckt in deiner Mütze.  Danke für die Aufklärung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg mit den Aalen und Güster. Ich hatte letzte Woche meinen ersten schönen Aal von geschätzt 65cm, aber leider auf die falsche Rute.
> Die Kutter an der Ostsee stehen ja auch allen zur Verfügung und fahren wieder. Bestimmt freuen sie sich über ein paar OCC-Teilnehmer. Wer es wagt, hier ein kleiner Tipp: Wattwurm bringt mehr Arten zum Vorschein


Yep, ein paar variable Urlaubstage habe ich noch, vielleicht schaffe ich das ja auf so einen Kahn. Norwegen fiel ja aus für mich…
Und da hat es sicher weniger…klatsch…Mücken…Klatsch…als…Klatsch…hier.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Yep, ein paar variable Urlaubstage habe ich noch, vielleicht schaffe ich das ja auf so einen Kahn. Norwegen fiel ja aus für mich…
> Und da hat es sicher weniger…klatsch…Mücken…Klatsch…als…Klatsch…hier.


Mücken gibt’s auf dem Kutter nicht. Dafür aber Schweinswale. Ist aber keine OCC-Art


----------



## Minimax (21. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Mücken gibt’s auf dem Kutter nicht. Dafür aber Schweinswale. Ist aber keine OCC-Art


da sind wir an das Wort unseres lieben Stifters gebunden. Ich als Privat-Minimax wäre da gerne etwas liberaler. Sagt man nicht auch "Wal-Fisch"? Aber gut, die Regeln die er uns hinterlassen hat sind klar.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juni 2021)

Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, kurz nach der Halbzeit der Challenge möchte ich ein Resümee ziehen:
Mein eigentliches Nahziel, mindestens ein Dutzend Spezies an den Haken zu bekommen, habe ich erreicht.
Ich bin auch immer wieder fasziniert, wie ich das Bimmeln vom Glöckchen genieße oder das Spiel des perfekt austarierten Wagglers, wenn der Köder Abnehmer findet. So ein bisschen back to the roots eben...ich danke an dieser Stelle noch einmal dem Ideengeber, mich als mittlerweile eingefleischten Spinnangler auf andere schöne Facetten unseres Hobbys aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.
An der Stelle auch ein großes Dankeschön an unser Dreigestirn, welches hier tolle Arbeit leistet.
Meinen Respekt möchte ich zwei Teilnehmern aussprechen:
Zuerst Kleinangelprofi, der es den alten Hasen mal so richtig zeigt.
(An Alle, die glauben zu wissen, wie der Hase läuft...er hoppelt)
Und natürlich Finke20, der mit Tackle aus meiner Jugend hier richtig abräumt, Hut ab.
Jesco sei nicht traurig, dass du nicht aufgeführt wurdest, von dir erwarte ich das einfach.
Ein bisschen betrübt bin ich über die Teilnehmer, welche sich nach der Anmeldung hier noch nicht beteiligt haben...lasst euch sagen: Wer A sagt, muss auch den Holzlöffel vom Doktor auf der Zunge spüren.
Just my two cents...

Allen Mitstreitern wünsche ich für die restliche Zeit der Challenge maximale Erfolge und dickes Petri.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, kurz nach der Halbzeit der Challenge möchte ich ein Resümee ziehen:
> Mein eigentliches Nahziel, mindestens ein Dutzend Spezies an den Haken zu bekommen, habe ich erreicht.
> Ich bin auch immer wieder fasziniert, wie ich das Bimmeln vom Glöckchen genieße oder das Spiel des perfekt austarierten Wagglers, wenn der Köder Abnehmer findet. So ein bisschen back to the roots eben...ich danke an dieser Stelle noch einmal dem Ideengeber, mich als mittlerweile eingefleischten Spinnangler auf andere schöne Facetten unseres Hobbys aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.
> An der Stelle auch ein großes Dankeschön an unser Dreigestirn, welches hier tolle Arbeit leistet.
> ...


Ein schönes Zwischenfazit, vielen Dank dafür lieber Herr Kollege 
Ich würde gerne korrigierend zu Bedenken geben, das es vielfältige, und manchmal sicher zwingende oder unangenehme Gründe gibt, die einige am Einreichen von Fängen bisher gehindert haben.
Ich finde im Gegenteil den Anteil an aktiven überraschend hoch, und noch froher stimmt mich mit welcher Konsequenz einige Eifrige Teilnehmer Spezies auf Spezies sammeln.

Alles in allem ist es schon jetzt eine absolut tolle Sommeraktion von uns allen. Schade, das unser lieber Andal das nicht mehr erleben kann, er wäre sicher überrascht und begeistert welche tollen Ausmasse sein Aufruf angenommen hat.

Allen OCCler weiterhin viel Spass und recht viele und schöne Fänge!
Hg
Euer OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne korrigierend zu Bedenken geben, das es vielfältige, und manchmal sicher zwingende oder unangenehme Gründe gibt, die einige am Einreichen von Fängen bisher gehindert haben.


Oh ja - die gibt es.. .
Z.B. keine Fische im Rhein.
Zuviel Wasser.
Zu wenig Wasser.
Zu warm.
Zu alt.
Zu faul.
Aber ich arbeite an mir und an den Umständen....


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh ja - die gibt es.. .
> Z.B. keine Fische im Rhein.
> Zuviel Wasser.
> Zu wenig Wasser.
> ...


Dito. 
Wir rennen dann beim Endspurt.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, kurz nach der Halbzeit der Challenge möchte ich ein Resümee ziehen:
> Mein eigentliches Nahziel, mindestens ein Dutzend Spezies an den Haken zu bekommen, habe ich erreicht.
> Ich bin auch immer wieder fasziniert, wie ich das Bimmeln vom Glöckchen genieße oder das Spiel des perfekt austarierten Wagglers, wenn der Köder Abnehmer findet. So ein bisschen back to the roots eben...ich danke an dieser Stelle noch einmal dem Ideengeber, mich als mittlerweile eingefleischten Spinnangler auf andere schöne Facetten unseres Hobbys aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.
> An der Stelle auch ein großes Dankeschön an unser Dreigestirn, welches hier tolle Arbeit leistet.
> ...


Echt schön geschrieben  .
Ich muss leider etwas zwangspaussieren.
Ich hab mir nämlich Die Hand angebrochen. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin allen Teilnehmern und ein fettes Petri.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. Juni 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Echt schön geschrieben  .
> Ich muss leider etwas zwangspaussieren.
> Ich hab mir nämlich Die Hand angebrochen.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin allen Teilnehmern und ein fettes Petri.
> Grüße Michi


Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und dass Du schnell wieder ans Wasser kommst


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> An der Stelle auch ein großes Dankeschön an unser Dreigestirn, welches hier tolle Arbeit leistet.


Dem schließe ich mich an. Die Jungs sind voll bei der Sache und geben sich echt Mühe, dass alles korrekt läuft. 
Forelle74 oh Mann, das tut mir echt Leid. Gute Besserung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt möchte ich zwei Teilnehmern aussprechen:
> Zuerst Kleinangelprofi, der es den alten Hasen mal so richtig zeigt.


Vielen Dank für deine lobenden Worte! 
KleinangelProfi hat sich sehr gefreut als ich ihm deinen Post gezeigt habe!

Ein Satz von meiner Seite dazu:
KleinAngelProfi hat zu Beginn der Challenge ein klares Ziel ausgegeben: er will am Ende auf Platz 1 stehen! 

Dafür kämpft er im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten mal mehr, mal weniger leidenschaftlich (manchmal ist Xbox auch wichtiger als angeln). Es ist für ihn eine riesige Freude und ein großer Ansporn sich mit den Angel-Koryphäen hier auf Augenhöhe messen zu dürfen.

Deshalb auch noch mal meinen herzlichen Dank an alle, die das hier möglich machen und insbesondere an das Dreigestirn für die hervorragende Organisation!

Allen Kollegen noch viel Spaß bei der OCC und ein fettes Petri Vom Team k(l)einangelprofi!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Echt schön geschrieben  .
> Ich muss leider etwas zwangspaussieren.
> Ich hab mir nämlich Die Hand angebrochen.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin allen Teilnehmern und ein fettes Petri.
> Grüße Michi


Da bleibt nur Eines,
eine schnelle und gute Genesung!


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Juni 2021)

Damit wir überhaupt auf 5 Arten kommen, habe ich gerade ein Seegelboot auf dem IJsselmeer gekauft.
Ihr werdet sehen, das bringt Hecht und Brasse auf meine Liste....


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juni 2021)

Danke allen für die lieben Genesungswünsche  .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2021)

Na dann, nachdem Gert-Show gestern Abend sein Resümee eingestellt hat,
möchte ich für mich und natürlich auch für Euch ebenfalls ein paar Gedankengänge loswerden.

Zu Anfang wurde ich hellhörig bezüglich der OCC  was ist das 

Ah es geht um Fische Fangen, na klar, bin ich da dabei.

Dann die Qual der Wahl, welche Combo soll es werden. 

Entscheidung gefällt, persönliches Ziel gesetzt! 

33 Fischarten sollten / könnten es werden. 

Na klar, dass schaff ich. 

Krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen, beziehungsweise mit reichlich Verspätung gestartet. 

Danach stellen sich erste Erfolge schnell ein. 

Der Norge Urlaub mit vielen möglichen weiteren Fischarten muss auf die Zeit nach der OCC verschoben werden. 

Dann beginnt diese ……… EM 

Arbeiten, EM schauen und das Angeln bleibt auf der Strecke. 

Jetzt bleiben nur noch 70 Tage, um sich selbst zu beweisen 

Davon gehen noch einige für den Familienurlaub ab. 

Nun, vielleicht pack ich doch eine Rute ein und komme zufälligerweise an einem Gewässer vorbei. 

Fazit:
Von 33 Fischarten, welche ich überlisten wollte, hat es erst bei 5 Arten funktioniert. Dafür kam Eine hinzu, die ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Die Zeit läuft mir davon, was allerdings auch daran liegt, dass ich einfach nicht konsequent bin. Denn wenn ich losziehe, ist der Zielfisch irgendwie immer ein anderer. Die Combo immer wieder umzubauen nervt. Letztendlich möchte man die Angelzeit dann aber nicht missen und verfällt oft genug ins Träumen.
"_Ach, war das früher nicht schön."

*Nicht mit der Spinnrute durch die Gegend zu hetzen,  stattdessen Relaxen am Wasser.*_

- Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen -

- Köderfische für Raubfische auslegen -

- mit der Winkelpicker auf die Kleinsten -

- den Futterkorb in die Ferne schleudern -

- sich mit einer transparenten Pose auf die Pirsch nach den Döbeln machen -

- mit einer Wasserkugel und Schwimmbrot den Graskarpfen nachstellen -

- mal wieder Futter anmischen, selbst Würmer suchen und Heuschrecken fangen -


All dies und noch viel mehr, ging / habe ich über all die Jahre fast gänzlich verloren.
Immerzu angespornt durch Medien in Form von Zeitschriften und div. youtube Kanälen.
Zander hier, Barsch dort, Hecht so, Waller muss ……

Dank der OCC wurde ich wachgerüttelt und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das Ganze nun Stück für Stück umkehren wird.

Dies allerdings nicht mit einer Combo, sondern mit dem vollen Equipment. 

Für was hat man denn das Takle mal gekauft? 

*Auch allen Anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich noch viel Erfolg, Erholung und Zeit, um mal wieder in sich zu gehen.*

Grüße vom Fischkopp


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Echt schön geschrieben  .
> Ich muss leider etwas zwangspaussieren.
> Ich hab mir nämlich Die Hand angebrochen.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin allen Teilnehmern und ein fettes Petri.
> Grüße Michi


oh sch..... gute Besserung wünsche ich


----------



## Finke20 (22. Juni 2021)

Erstmal ein dickes Petri in die Rund, es sind doch wider einige Fische gelandet worden und Jesco Peschutter schlägt jetzt richtig zu .


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und natürlich Finke20, der mit Tackle aus meiner Jugend hier richtig abräumt, Hut ab.


Danke Gert-Show für dein Lob, ich bin gleich ein wenig verlegen .
Ich muss auch sagen, dass die OCC eine super Idee ist . Ich für meine Person kann sagen, dass ich konsequent mit meine OCC Rute fische .
Es ist zwar nicht die leichteste Sache, die ich mir da ausgesucht habe, aber es macht riesig viel Spaß.
Einen Nachteil könnte die ganze Aktion aber vielleicht doch noch haben . Sollte ich mir neue Ruten kaufen, habe ich ja wenige Argumente. Ich fange ja mit dem alten Teil trotzdem Fische .

Forelle74 gute Besserung für dich.

Jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage. Gibt es unter unseren Wissenschaftlern und oder auch Mitleser, jemanden der sich mit Rechtsfragen zum Thema Wohn-Mietrecht auskennt? Bitte nur als PN antworten.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ch für meine Person kann sagen, dass ich konsequent mit meine OCC Rute fische .
> Es ist zwar nicht die leichteste Sache, die ich mir da ausgesucht habe, aber es macht riesig viel Spaß.


Dito. Ich muss sagen, es ist sogar umgeschlagen, und ich habe gar keine Lust mehr oder bin verunsichert, wenn ich nicht mit 'meiner' Combo angele. Ich glaube seit Kindertagen habe ich nicht mehr so konsequent mit einer Combo geangelt.

Ich hab bei dem AB Test für die Tica Kampfbremsrolle mitgemacht, und mir wurde ein Exemplar zugelost. Ich bin so kurz davor, die Rolle mit Entschuldigung an die Redaktion zurückzusenden, die Aussicht, mit einer anderen Rolle (und Rute) fischen zu müssen, und dann auch noch Ergebnisse vorweisen zu müssen macht mich etwas fertig


----------



## Finke20 (23. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich habe gar keine Lust mehr oder bin verunsichert, wenn ich nicht mit 'meiner' Combo angele.



Da kann ich die nur beipflichten. Ich für meine Person dürfte mit 3 Angel gleichzeitig fischen. Mach ich aber nicht, sondern  nur die OCC Combo kommt zum Einsatz. Einige meiner Angelkumpels schauen mich immer ungläubig an, wenn ich mit meinem "Knüppel"  am Wasser sitze.
Der eine oder andere fiebert aber auch mit und finden die Aktion richtig gut .


----------



## Thomas. (23. Juni 2021)

konsequentes macht hier bei der OCC glaube ich den unterschied, habe es gestern selber erlebt, nach dem ich die letzten Tage zuvor die OCC mit hatte habe ich gestern eine andere Rute dabei gehabt, der einzige unterschied zur OCC ist das sie 14ft hat und die OCC 13ft ansonsten alles andere identisch 1.5lb selbe Rolle selbe Schnur, wäre ich konsequent geblieben hätte ich vielleicht einen Fisch mehr auf der Liste, aber ich sehe es alles nicht so eng, und ziehe vor allem den Hut vor Finke20  



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem AB Test für die Tica Kampfbremsrolle mitgemacht, und mir wurde ein Exemplar zugelost. Ich bin so kurz davor, die Rolle mit Entschuldigung an die Redaktion zurückzusenden, die Aussicht, mit einer anderen Rolle (und Rute) fischen zu müssen, und dann auch noch Ergebnisse vorweisen zu müssen macht mich etwas fertig


Tipp von mir, Ich würde auf der Tica eine etwas stärkere Schnur (0,30) aufspulen auf eine Transport freundliche unbedeutende Rute montieren und mit Ködern rum experimentieren wie zb. Toten Köderfischen, oder sehr großen anderen Ködern die ich wenn ich mit nur einer Rute losziehe nicht wirklich nutzen würde, dann ab auf Grund Bremse auf und schauen was passiert, und so kann man sich weiter hin auf nur die eine konzentrieren.   
zweite Möglichkeit, siehe Tipps und tricks von Baerbock  (!!!Spaß!!!)


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. Juni 2021)

Gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie einen „Halbzeit Gazetter“?
Langsam wird es ja interessant…


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2021)

kurz noch mal zur Tica, der Test kam zu einem unglücklichen Zeitpunkt da ja schon die OCC Combos vorgestellt wurden und diese auch im Gange war, schöner wärs gewesen wenn's den Test von Tica schon vorher gegeben hätte (zeitgleich), und das brachte mich auf eine Idee.

und zwar, da ich davon ausgehe das die OCC auch nächstes Jahr wider stattfindet,  man (Anglerboard Redaktion, Rutte&Rolle) könnte sich vielleicht  ja vorher schon mit Herstellern und Geräte Händler in Verbindung setzen und diese dann davon zu überzeugen komplett Combos für die OCC 2022 zur Verlosung oder was auch immer zur Verfügung zu stellen die dann aber auch als OCC eingesetzt werden müssten (vom Gewinner), so kann der Hersteller beweisen was er für Tolles Zeugs hat, und der Händler was er empfehlen würde als Allround  Combo und so zeigen kann das er Ahnung hat.
ist alles nur mal ein Gedanke.



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie einen „Halbzeit Gazetter“?
> Langsam wird es ja interessant…


ich habe auch den überblick verloren


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Juni 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere fiebert aber auch mit und finden die Aktion richtig gut .


Dazu eine kleine Begebenheit:
Bei meinem ersten Besuch im hiesigen Fachgeschäft in Templin zu Urlaubsbeginn wurde ich verwirrt angeschaut, da ich _nur_ die Friedfischkarte erwarb, ohne Raubfisch- und Nachtangelberechtigung...ich erklärte mich dem netten Verkäufer und er nickte dem anderen, im Laden Sitzenden zu mit dem Hinweis, dass dieser (der Sitzende, welcher sich als hiesiger Fischereiaufseher herausstellte und ziemlich fragend schaute) mich sicher mal *besuchen *kommt, um zu prüfen, ob ich nicht doch auf Räuber unterwegs bin. Ich erwiderte, das sei kein Problem und sagte ihm sogar, wo er mich finden könne...
Als meine Rot- und Tauwürmer aufgebraucht waren und ich einen zweiten Besuch dort machte, würde ich vom _Aufseher_ gefragt, wie es denn laufen würde! Ich berichtete stolz von zwei neuen Spezies und von den noch fehlenden Arten, worauf er mit einem freudigen Lächeln mir einen Spot nannte, an dem ich in der Folge zwei weitere Spezies fangen konnte. 
Fazit 1: Er hat den OCC-Gedanken akzeptiert und unterstützt.

Aber mit seinen Anfütter-Tipps war ich nicht zufrieden: auf sein favorisiertes _Grundfutter süß_ reagierten Rotfedern und Ukelei, erst als ich meine _Heilbuttpelletts 3mm _nutzte, kamen Brassen und Güstern zum Angelplatz.

Für die kommende Woche habe ich mir Gewässer gesucht, welche Karausche und Giebel beherbergen sollen, mal sehen, ob das klappt.
LG


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juni 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kurz noch mal zur Tica, der Test kam zu einem unglücklichen Zeitpunkt da ja schon die OCC Combos vorgestellt wurden und diese auch im Gange war, schöner wärs gewesen wenn's den Test von Tica schon vorher gegeben hätte (zeitgleich), und das brachte mich auf eine Idee.
> 
> und zwar, da ich davon ausgehe das die OCC auch nächstes Jahr wider stattfindet,  man (Anglerboard Redaktion, Rutte&Rolle) könnte sich vielleicht  ja vorher schon mit Herstellern und Geräte Händler in Verbindung setzen und diese dann davon zu überzeugen komplett Combos für die OCC 2022 zur Verlosung oder was auch immer zur Verfügung zu stellen die dann aber auch als OCC eingesetzt werden müssten (vom Gewinner), so kann der Hersteller beweisen was er für Tolles Zeugs hat, und der Händler was er empfehlen würde als Allround  Combo und so zeigen kann das er Ahnung hat.
> ist alles nur mal ein Gedanke.
> ...


ha ha, dann müssten die sich ja mit alten Herren und Gerätschaften aus meiner oder Finkes Jugend messen.
Das Risiko dabei schlecht abzuschneiden gehen die niemals ein.


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie einen „Halbzeit Gazetter“?
> Langsam wird es ja interessant…





Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe auch den überblick verloren


Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa-
Ja ein aktueller Gazetteer ist dringend nötig, und die Tabelle muss auch dringend aktualisiert werden.
entschuldigt bitte meine Säumigkeit.
Ich versuche noch vor dem Wochenende einen aktuellen Gazetteer einzustellen,
zerknirscht
Euer
Minispät


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> entschuldigt bitte meine Säumigkeit.


da gibt es nix zu entschuldigen, wir sind froh das diese undankbare Aufgabe jemand freiwillig macht.
also an dieser stelle herzlichen dank für deine mühe


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2021)

So, liebe OCC Piloten,

Tabelle im Fangmedlungsthread ist aktualisiert, und der langvermisste Gazetteer ist ebenfalls als Bild und PDF
dort eingestellt.
Und wie immer hier zum Direktcheck als Bild:







weiterhin viel Spass und Petri!

Euer OCC Team

Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## Jason (24. Juni 2021)

Danke Minimax , die Tabelle ist ganz schön Gelb geworden. Hier ist alles sehr übersichtlich und man kann sofort sehen, dass das Rotauge am häufigsten gefangen worden ist. Ich hab noch keins, aber das wird sich noch ändern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2021)

Was mir im Vergleich der Gazetteers immer wieder ins Auge sticht (aber auch beim Tabellencheck) ist das enorme Anwachsen der Fischartenanzahl allgemein.
39 ! Verschiedene Fischarten haben wir zusammengetragen, und ich finde das ist ganz schön beeindruckend. Und da sind nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei, sondern auch echte Spezialistenfische.
Der Burner ist für mich die Mairenke (trotz des Namens ein Cyprinide) von Mikesch Die Spezies war mir überhaupt nicht bekannt. Was es nicht alles gibt.

Ich sag Euch was: Ohne OCC hätten alle Teilnehmer bestimmt nicht so viele Spezies versammelt, einzeln oder gemeinsam. Absolute AB Spitzenklasse.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend Ihr Gleichgesinnten!
Ich habe den fußballfreien Abend genutzt um einer weitern Art nachzustellen.
Zielfisch war der Aal. Jetzt die Frage an das Dreigestirn, ab wieviel Zentimeter ist ein Aal denn ein Aal?
Denn ich traue mich ja kaum den Schnürsenkel einzustellen. Wobei der mir an der Combo genehmer als ein 80iger war.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Juni 2021)

Petri Detlev, die Größe spielt hier (ausnahmsweise) mal keine Rolle.


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ihr Gleichgesinnten!
> Ich habe den fußballfreien Abend genutzt um einer weitern Art nachzustellen.
> Zielfisch war der Aal. Jetzt die Frage an das Dreigestirn, ab wieviel Zentimeter ist ein Aal denn ein Aal?
> Denn ich traue mich ja kaum den Schnürsenkel einzustellen. Wobei der mir an der Combo genehmer als ein 80iger war.


Lieber Fischkopp, 
Wenn die Spezies auf dem Photo zweifelsfrei feststellbar ist und natürlich die Combo mit Rute und Rolle zu sehen ist, zählt es als Nachweis, Fischgrösse ist egal.
Wir als Team können nicht die unterschiedlichsten Mindestmasse oder Schonzeiten überschauen. Teamseitig gibt es da also keine Vorgaben. Ich verweise aber auf den wichtigen Vielzitierten Passus hinsichtlich der Eigenverantwortlichkeit.

Im konkreten Fall des von dir hier gezeigten Photos: 
Stell das Bild in den Nachweisthread, Schreib 'Aal'* obendrüber, und deine Punktekasse klingelt.
 
Hg,
OCC-Minimax


*und, wie ich gerne nochmal ohne dich zu meinen, aber für Alle wiederhole, nicht 'Schleicher' 'Schnürsenkel' 'Anguilla' etc. Auch keine Smilies oder Fanggeschichten, oder anrüchige Limericks.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Juni 2021)

Sollte ich mit _anrüchige Limericks _gemeint sein, möchte ich 
1. anmerken, dass ich keinen Fünfzeiler schrieb und
2. mich für die Anzüglichkeit in aller Form entschuldigen.
Ich werde mich zukünftig zurückhalten.


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Sollte ich mit _anrüchige Limericks _gemeint sein, möchte ich
> 1. anmerken, dass ich keinen Fünfzeiler schrieb und
> 2. mich für die Anzüglichkeit in aller Form entschuldigen.
> Ich werde mich zukünftig zurückhalten.


Ich meinte nicht Dich- der Hinweis hinsichtlich anrüchiger Limericks war an die Adresse von Privat-Minimax gerichtet, der bereits im Ükel damit negativ aufgefallen ist, und allzeit Schabernack plant.  

Und die restlichen Hinweise gingen an ALLE als allgemeine Erinnerung ohne einzelne zu meinen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juni 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...
> _Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021_
> ...





Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Update 24.6. DIe Zeit rast, und in wenigen Tagen bricht der letzte OCC Monat an. Hier der Aktuelle Gazetteer #4!
> ...


Geehrter Minimax,
auch wenn du sehr viel Arbeit und Mühe damit hast, es sind noch 2 Monate Laufzeit.

Mairenke:
War früher hier, in den von mir befischten Gewässern, ein Allerweltsfisch, leider haben 90% von ihnen schwarze Federn bekommen. 
Bin happy, dass ich wenigstens ein kleines Exemplar hier in den Fangmeldungen zeigen konnte.


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Geehrter Minimax,
> auch wenn du sehr viel Arbeit und Mühe damit hast, es sind noch 2 Monate Laufzeit.
> 
> Mairenke:
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis, wird geändert.   Ich hatte den 1. August im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juni 2021)

Was willst du ändern?
Die Andal'schen Vorgaben sind gesetzt.
Beitragsänderung ist "Dokumentenfälschung"


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Was willst du ändern?
> Die Andal'schen Vorgaben sind gesetzt.
> Beitragsänderung ist "Dokumentenfälschung"


Jetzt aber huschhusch ins Bettchen Mr. Mikesch, oder besser noch ans Wasser. Soweit ich weiss brauchst Du noch den Aal-Stempel


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juni 2021)

Aal???
Werde ich wohl nicht in meiner diesjährigen Fangliste eintragen können, der letzte Eintrag dieser Art war am 6. Juli 2011, also vor fast einem Jahrzehnt.


Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt aber huschhusch ins Bettchen Mr. Mikesch, ...


Söhnchen, wenn dann sag' ich das zu dir.


----------



## keinangelprofi (25. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was mir im Vergleich der Gazetteers immer wieder ins Auge sticht (aber auch beim Tabellencheck) ist das enorme Anwachsen der Fischartenanzahl allgemein.
> 39 ! Verschiedene Fischarten haben wir zusammengetragen, und ich finde das ist ganz schön beeindruckend. Und da sind nicht nur die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei, sondern auch echte Spezialistenfische.
> Der Burner ist für mich die Mairenke (trotz des Namens ein Cyprinide) von Mikesch Die Spezies war mir überhaupt nicht bekannt. Was es nicht alles gibt.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht! Das ist schon eine stattliche Tabelle.
Bei genauerem hinsehen fällt aber auf dass von 39 Arten insgesamt 14 die Häufigkeit „1“ haben. Neben den Meeresarten und „regionalen Exoten“ auch hier übliche Fische wie zum Beispiel Barbe, Hasel, Karausche.

Noch gar nicht in der Tabelle stehen U. A. Nase, RussNase, Graskarpfen usw.
Wie gesagt, ist mir nur aufgefallen Ohne dass einordnen zu wollen. Aber ich denke bei der mittlerweile ordentlichen Anzahl an aktiven Teilnehmern wird sich das auch noch ändern.


----------



## bobbl (25. Juni 2021)

Die Occ war eine tolle Idee, auch wenn ich schon öfter als einmal ziemlich geflucht habe, weil manches halt doch deutlich komplizierter ist als mit dem gewohnten Gerät. 
Leider wird der Urlaub am Meer und damit auch einige Fischarten wegfallen. Trotzdem hoffe ich, zumindest die 15 zu knacken.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Juni 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Fische wie zum Beispiel Barbe,


Die hat unser Mini doch schon gefangen... .


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die hat unser Mini doch schon gefangen... .


Sagt er ja. Hab ich auch erst falsch verstanden. 
Erst im folgenden Satz sind nicht gefangene Fische erwähnt. 

Sonntag geht's bei mir los. 
Ab zum Kanal. Bisschen Feedern und MF. 
Wenn ich einen Köderfisch ergattern kann, wird der auf Zander ausgelegt.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Juni 2021)

Welch ein Lauf, werter rippi, ich verneige mich!


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Güster
> Anhang anzeigen 378236





Trotta schrieb:


> Döbel
> Anhang anzeigen 378237


Petri, lieber Trotta! Kann es sein, das wir uns heute gegen Abend an einem Flüsschen N von B begegnet sind? Ich war der Typ mit der komischen Mütze auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite, der Dir die ganzen Fische vertrieben hat?

Ich habe einen extrem dezenten Angler wahrgenommen (Ich natürlich gleich rübergebölkt: "Biste nen Ükel?"). Der Kollege hat sich nach den Regeln der Kunst extrem gut und leise verhalten und mit ner ca 3m Rute und ner Pin seinen Crystal Avon per Wallis Cast ausgebracht und viele Güstern gelandet. Ich musste gleich an Trotta  oder rutilus69 denken, so viele von uns gibts nicht in der Gegend- war der erste Pinführende Angler den ich überhaupt gesehen habe.


----------



## thanatos (27. Juni 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei zwei Fanmeldungen stimmte unserer Meinung nach die Fischart nicht. Das von Fischkopp 1961 und von thanatos jeweils gemeldete Rotauge sind unserer Meinung beides *Rotfedern* (oberständiges Maul, Bauchflossenansatz leicht vor dem Rückenflossenansatz, Augenfarbe eher Gold bis Gelb). Könntet Ihr beide bitte die Fischart bei Euren Fangmeldungen in eine Rotfeder ändern.
> 
> ...


nein ich möchte es nicht ändern  - Rotfedern sehen bei uns doch etwas anders aus .
eventuell - ist es eine Hybride , eine Rotfeder auf gar keinen Fall .
Wenn ich mal wieder zum Angeln komme werde ich mich bemühen beide Arten zu erwischen
und dann einstellen ,
ich will mich ja nicht streiten - bei mir hat jeder recht - solange ich rechter habe !


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein ich möchte es nicht ändern - Rotfedern sehen bei uns doch etwas anders aus .



Du liegst leider falsch mein Lieber!
Dein Fisch ist eine eindeutige Rotfeder.
Die goldene Iris, die nach hinten versetze Rückenflosse, die roten Flossen, das Schuppenbild und die Körperform lssen keinen Zweifel zu.
Vgl. auch:





__





						Rotfeder – Kurzbeschreibung
					

Süßwasserfisch Rotfeder, Information zum Fisch Rotfeder mit Beschreibung und weiteren Infos zu Verbreitung, Fangmethode, Bestimmung usw.



					www.anglermap.de
				







__





						Rotauge – Bestimmung
					

Süßwasserfisch Rotauge, Information zum Fisch Rotauge mit Beschreibung der Bestimmung und weiteren Infos zu Verbreitung, Fangmethode, Bestimmung usw.



					www.anglermap.de


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2021)

Sodele, 2Stunden Zeit und wieder mal die Combo umgebaut und mit einem Schwimmer bestückt. Zielfisch ist Karausche. Über eine Rotfeder (Edit; Rotauge) würde ich mich allerdings auch freuen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du liegst leider falsch mein Lieber!
> Dein Fisch ist eine eindeutige Rotfeder.
> Die goldene Iris, die nach hinten versetze Rückenflosse, die roten Flossen, das Schuppenbild und die Körperform lssen keinen Zweifel zu.
> Vgl. auch:
> ...



Ich sehe es genauso wie Professor Tinca   aufgrund der beschriebenen Merkmale.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du liegst leider falsch mein Lieber!
> Dein Fisch ist eine eindeutige Rotfeder.
> Die goldene Iris, die nach hinten versetze Rückenflosse, die roten Flossen, das Schuppenbild und die Körperform lssen keinen Zweifel zu.
> Vgl. auch:
> ...





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso wie Professor Tinca   aufgrund der beschriebenen Merkmale.


ich sehe dort einen Fisch unter 40cm, also eindeutig Köderfisch    
watt ein stress, wenn das Dreigestirn sagt das es eine Rotfeder ist dann ist es eine, es geht hier ja nicht um 100.000€ und Rotfeder und Auge sind ja auch nicht unbedingt selten, einfach noch mal fangen, ist doch hier alles nur Spaß


thanatos schrieb:


> nein ich möchte es nicht ändern - Rotfedern sehen bei uns doch etwas anders aus .
> eventuell - ist es eine Hybride , eine Rotfeder auf gar keinen Fall .


hättest dir mal den Ausweis zeigen lassen


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Juni 2021)

Genau, was ein Stress…ich könnte zur Abwechslung mal einen anrüchigen Limerick bringen.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Juni 2021)

Na dann:

Es gab mal einen Eunuchen,
der wollt es trotzdem versuchen!
Suleika sie glühte,
doch so sehr er sich mühte:
Pffff…Pustekuchen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sodele, 2Stunden Zeit und wieder mal die Combo umgebaut und mit einem Schwimmer bestückt. Zielfisch ist Karausche. Über eine Rotfeder würde ich mich allerdings auch freuen.


So, die Karausche war der Zielfisch,

eine “Karausche“ wurde es

aber...............................

wer auch immer mir da etwas mitteilen wollte,

ich habe es nicht verstanden. 

Zwei Stunden ohne jeglichen Biss, ich nehme die Angel in die Hand um sie ein letztes Mal einzuholen.
Just in dem Moment kommt direkt neben meinem Schwimmer Bewegung ist Wasser.  
Blubb und der Fisch taucht an der Wasseroberfläche und ich glaube er hat sogar noch einmal gezuckt 
als wollte er mir sagen, hier bin ich. 

Hätte er nicht wenigsten vorher noch beißen könne?!

Schade um den schönen Fisch, ich Tippe auf Laichverhärtung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2021)

Schöner Gold-Giebel Fischkopp 1961


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöner Gold-Giebel Fischkopp 1961


Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, stimmet ein Giebel. Da war ich gedanklich wohl zu sehr beim eigentlichen Zielfisch.


----------



## Tokka (28. Juni 2021)

Das ist doch ne Karausche im Krebskostüm, oder? Fange gerade auf der OCC nicht wirklich
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gut….


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert, Beitrag #269 Barsch Tokka



Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 28.6. bis Post #269 Barsch tokka
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 39*
> 
> ...



hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Wels (im *Rotlicht*)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378430


Geht absolut klar, ist sogar ein heißer Anwärter auf das Most-Funky-Fangbild..fettes Petri.


----------



## bobbl (29. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Arbeitsnachweis. 
Fische kann ich leider keine zeigen. Das fiese dabei: Ich sehe meine Zielfische, aber sie gebären sich äußerst unkooperativ.


----------



## bobbl (29. Juni 2021)

Das passende Bild zum Beitrag.
Graskarpfen sind wunderliche Tiere, die definitiv nur von Wasser und Liebe leben und dabei prächtig gedeihen. Brassen sind scheintote Fische, denen man den Köder direkt vor die Nase legen kann. Und Karpfen pfeifen sich alles rein, stören die Brasse bei ihrem Nachdenken über eventuellen Hunger, indem sie sich einfach alles direkt reinsemmeln.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. Juli 2021)

Hier mal ein kurzer Clip, wie ich mit der OCC-Kombo auf Hecht fische. Mit dabei war natürlich auch der Anglerboard-Jubiläumsköder: das BisswundeR. Und das hat an diesem Tag echt gerockt


----------



## Bilch (1. Juli 2021)

War heute zum ersten Mal seit meinem Wiedereinstieg mit der Pose unterwegs um endlich den Döbel abhaken zu können. Muss sagen, dass es wirklich spaß gemacht hat mal was anderes zu probieren - den Regenwurm zu baden, die Pose zu beobachten und dabei zu kontemplieren. Einen großen habe ich leider scon wieder verloren und bei den kleinen ging der Anhieb immer ins Leere. Ich werde aber nicht aufgeben, nächste Woche gehe ich wieder 





Bei Dämmerung habe ich die OCC Kombo aber eingepackt und mein Glück noch mit einer kurzen Spinnrute versucht - wie das weiter ging, gehört aber nicht mehr in diesen Thread ...


----------



## Finke20 (2. Juli 2021)

Guten Tag werte Kollegen,

ich habe es heute früh zu 5 Uhr, in Begleitung meiner Tochter, ans Wasser geschafft.
Heutige Objekte der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung sind die Schleie und der Karpfen.

Ich habe heute zusätzlich, zur OCC Rute eine zweite Rute mit dabei. (Dieses wird sich heute rächen ).






Zuerst beköderte ich die OCC Rute mit einem fetten Tauwurm und legte diesen vor die Schilfkante.

Die zweite Rute bekam ein Method Montage mit 10mm Heilbutt Pellet.

Bis um 8 Uhr gab es nur kleine Zupfer, doch das sollte sich jetzt ändern. Auf der zweiten Rute gab es ein kräftigen Biss. Anhieb und der Fisch hing am Haken.
Es folgte ein schöner Drill und zum Vorschein kommt ein schöner ü40 Schleie. Doch leider schlitzte sie kurz vor dem Kescher aus .





	

		
			
		

		
	
Die Enttäuschung hielt sich, bei mir in grenzen, da es eh nicht die OCC Rute gewesen ist. Mein Kind ist sehr traurig gewesen, sie hatte den Kescher gehalten.
Die Montage ging wieder ins Wasser und nur 5 Minuten später wie kräftiger Biss und auch hier sitzt der Anhieb. Dieser Gegner ist deutlich stärker, ich musste sogar vom Stuhl aufstehen .





Mein Gegner zog gleich in Richtung Gewässer Mitte und es würde ein schöner Drill. Doch leider schlitzte auch dieser Fisch aus. Ich konnte nicht erkennen was es gewesen ist. Ich vermute mal das es sich um einen Karpfen gehandelt hatte.

An der OCC Rute leider immer noch nichts, schade. Gegen 10 Uhr machten wir schluss, doch keinen Fisch auf der OCC Rute zu fangen geht ja auch gar  nicht  .
3 Pinkis an den Haken und schon konnte ich kleine Rotfedern landen . Also mit der Rute ist alles in Ordnung  .






Es ist ein sehr schöner Vater - Tochter Vormittag am Wasser gewesen.


----------



## Finke20 (3. Juli 2021)

Moin in die Runde,

nach dem gestrigen EM Viertelfinalspiel Spanien - Schweiz , bin ich so aufgewühlt gewesen, dass ich nochmal an den Fluss fahren musste , naja es sind ja nur 3 Minuten mit dem Auto .






Da saß ich nun und konnte schön runterkommen und nebenbei wurden auch noch gleich wissenschaftliche Erhebungen vorgenommen.
Eine Sache konnte ich aber sehr schnell feststellen, heute müssen die Tauwürmer mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen wegen .
Das ganze wurde dann mit etlichen Kaulbarschen belohnt. 






Gegen 23:30 Uhr beendete ich meinen Angeltag und wieder kein Aal oder Wels. 
Diese Fische sind mal wieder nicht, zu einer näheren Untersuchung bereit gewesen.


----------



## -Michael- (3. Juli 2021)

Heute morgen am Wasser hatte ich Besuch:


----------



## Minimax (3. Juli 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Heute morgen am Wasser hatte ich Besuch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt Pinguine an der Weser?!?


----------



## Finke20 (3. Juli 2021)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Heute morgen am Wasser hatte ich Besuch:


Das sieht nach einem Mauswiesel aus .


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ist ein Hermelin, auch Großes Wiesel genannt. Ein Mauswiesel ist deutlich kleiner.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Zährte


Petri, lieber Herr Kollege!
Also, so hoch im Nordosten hätte ich niemals Vimbas vermutet! Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch! Also, nach der OCC wäre ich dankbar für einen ganz oberflächlichen Gewässertip- ich schätze das die Reviere gerade noch in Tagesdistanz zum Minimax-HQ liegen.


----------



## Finke20 (5. Juli 2021)

Guten Abend werte Kollegen,

heute konnte ich endlich eine lange wissenschaftliche Untersuchung abschließen .
Zum wiederholten mal besuchte ich das kleine Flüsschen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich eine Zährte fangen kann. Durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen ist der Wasserstand gute 10 cm höher und es trieb nicht so viele Pflanzenteile im Flüsschen. 
Doch auch heute bissen nur wieder Barsche. Ich fütterte nochmal etwas an und ließ die Montage in der Futterwolke mittreiben.
Als Köder hatte ich ein ca. 2 cm Tauwurm am Haken. Die Pose wurde recht schnell unter Wasser gezogen, ersten Gedanke schon wieder ein Barsch.
Doch die Gegenwehr ist anders und ich konnte eine schöne Zärthe mit dem Unterfangkescher landen.


----------



## Finke20 (5. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Herr Kollege!
> Also, so hoch im Nordosten hätte ich niemals Vimbas vermutet! Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch! Also, nach der OCC wäre ich dankbar für einen ganz oberflächlichen Gewässertip- ich schätze das die Reviere gerade noch in Tagesdistanz zum Minimax-HQ liegen.




Danke, lieber Herr Kollege,

ich würde mal sagen das du in ca. 2,5 Stunden am Gewässer sein solltest, ich bin für diese Zährte 5 mal an diesem Flüsschen gewesen. Ich habe bis jetzt für keinen Fisch so viel wissenschaftliche Zeit investiert. Das ist schon eine aufwendige Untersuchung gewesen .
Aber entscheidend ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das ist schon eine aufwendige Untersuchung gewesen .
> Aber entscheidend ist das Ergebnis.


Ja, ihr Mecklenburg-Vorpommerianer seit hartnäckig. Ich erinnere an Deinen Landsmann Heinrich Schliemann. Als Knabe in den 1840ern las er die Sagen über Troja, und fasste den Entschluss, die Ruinen die "unter dem Staub und Schutt verborgen sein müssen" auszugraben. 
Dreissig Jahre später, in den frühen 1870ern hat ers wahrgemacht und Troja lokalisiert und ausgegraben. Also wenn Ihr Euch mal was vorgenommen habt...


----------



## Finke20 (5. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dreissig Jahre später, in den frühen 1870ern hat ers wahrgemacht und Troja lokalisiert und ausgegraben.


Da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht Dreißig Jahre gebraucht habe , aber mit Ausgrabungen müsstest du dich doch viel besser auskennen


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> aber mit Ausgrabungen müsstest du doch viel besser auskennen


´ja aber das lassen wir mal ganz schnell  
Zu wichtigerem: Ich betrachte als Teilnehmer-Minimax meine Artenliste als kaum noch ausbaufähig ohne größere Verrenkungen
oder echte Orstwechsel.
Ich als ein im Grunde Sonntagsangler bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen ich glaube 12 13 Spezies, da kann mir unser lieber Andal keine
Regenwolke aus seiner Anglerhütte da oben schicken, weil ich mich nicht bemüht hätte.
Aber ich finde, ich müsste doch zumindest mal nen Hecht fangen. Also, so schwer kanns ja nicht sein, wenigstens ne Schniepel oder ne Fritte
zum Landgang zu überreden. Ich meine, das hat ja auch in den letzen Jahren immer mal wieder aus Zufall dazu gereicht.
Ich studiere eifrig die Methoden, meine Gewässer und werd mal sehen ob auf Spinner oder Fischlein was geht, das wäre ja gelacht. Der Hecht ist 
in Brandenburg nach der Plötze logischerweise der am häufigsten vorkommende Fisch (Logo, die beiden haben ja ne Roadrunner-Coyote Beziehung)

Das ist mein Persönlicher Wunsch als Teilnehmer-Minimax: Gezielt nen Hecht fangen, für die OCC also rinjehauen!


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen werte Kollegen der OCC

Gestern war es dann endlich mal soweit. Kein Unwetter, kein innerer Schweinehund, keine Arbeit, einfach nix war im Weg mich an den Rhein Herne Kanal zu begeben.

Ich habe mich mit meinem Angelbuddy am Kanal getroffen, um einen gemütlichen Abend zu verbringen.
Wir haben uns an der Stelle getroffen, wo wir uns durchs Angeln vor einigen Jahren kennengelernt haben.
Schnell war ein Plätzchen an einer Steinpackung mit einer Krautbank davor gefunden.
Aber der Kescher war vergessen. Mist. Aber dennoch sollte das nicht vom Angeln abhalten.

Mit der OCC Rute legte ich meine Method Montage ab und etwas weiter draußen zur Fahrrinne kam eine zweite Rute zum Einsatz, bestückt mit Made Mais Kombi.

Hier hat es auch nicht lang gedauert und die erste Brasse schnabulierte sich den Snack weg und so ging es an der Rute auch den ganzen Abend weiter. Ein paar Brassen, ein paar mehr Rotaugen. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.





Kollege Maus hat sich ebenfalls zu uns gesellt und hat sich unser Futter schmecken lassen. 
Die Runde bestand also ab jetzt aus drei Kumpels 









						VID-20210705-WA0008.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				




Plötzlich war die OCC Rute krumm und ein Karpfen hatte sich den pinken Dumbell geschnappt.
Sofort war klar, es war nicht das kleinste Exemplar von Karpfen.
Die Bremse tat ihren Dienst, doch der Karpfen wollte es anders und steuerte direkt ins Kraut.

Er saß fest. Hab ihn dann erst mal in Ruhe gelassen und nach ein paar Momenten kam wieder Bewegung in die Schnur, aber er war schlauer und konnte das Kraut für sich nutzen und schlitzte aus. Aber ich durfte ihn noch einmal sehen und schätze so auf 50-60 cm.

Also neu beködern und wieder raus damit. 
Wenige Minuten später gab es ein bisschen Gezuppel an der Rute und die Schnur erschlaffte.
Fühlung aufgenommen, Rute angehoben, Fisch hängt am Haken.

Kurz vorm Ufer, aber noch nicht in Kescherreichweite schlitzte auch dieser Karpfen aus. 
Also der vergessene Kescher war also hab so wild für diesen Abend.

Manchmal ist der Fisch einfach schlauer und ich muss etwas an meiner Montage ändern.
Ich glaube, Method Korb mit Gummiband und Wiederhakenfreie Haken sind keine gute Idee.

Aber der so schöne Abend konnte dadurch gar nicht versaut werden und der Entspannung stand nichts im Wege.
Also nochmal die Montage rausgebracht, welche sofort angenommen wurde und mir dann meinen ersten OCC Fang beschert hat.

Eine schöne Brasse 








Am Donnerstag geht es weiter, diesmal aber mit Inline Körbchen ohne Gummiband, sowie Kescher und hoffentlich mit Karpfen.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ´Das ist mein Persönlicher Wunsch als Teilnehmer-Minimax: Gezielt nen Hecht fangen, für die OCC also rinjehauen!





Minimax schrieb:


> Hecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoppla, das war einfacher als Gedacht, mein allererster Köfi-Hecht, kaum 10min nach Einwurf. Schön wenn ein Plan Funktioniert


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Hecht Minimax


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juli 2021)

Petri mein lieber Herr Minimax,

das ist ja auf ansage gewesen. Wenn es mal immer so einfach wäre .


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juli 2021)

hanzz,  
Petri zu deinen Fischen und danke für den Bericht .


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri mein lieber Herr Minimax,
> 
> das ist ja auf ansage gewesen. Wenn es mal immer so einfach wäre .


Ja, manchmal gehört zum Angeln auch ein Quäntchen (oder ein ganzer dicker Batzen) Glück.
Und ich freu mich übrigens sehr, dem lieben Captain hanzz Zu seinem ersten OCC Fisch gratulieren zu dürfen, und der neu geschlossenen Mäusefreundschaft, danke für den schönen Bericht


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Juli 2021)

Jep, der hanzz hatte ja angekündigt, dass er das Feld von hinten aufräumt.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2021)

Danke Minimax und Petri zum so schnellen Hecht Erfolg. Yippie 

Ein herzliches Petri auch an alle Teilnehmer der OCC. 
Nach Karpfen werden Ziele sein
Barbe, Nase, Güster, Aland
Muss nur der Rhein Pegel mal langsam mitspielen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nach Karpfen werden Ziele sein
> Barbe, Nase, Güster, Aland
> Muss nur der Rhein Pegel mal langsam mitspielen.


 Der Schlafende ist erwacht!


----------



## Bilch (7. Juli 2021)

Wie Ihr weißt, bin ich ein Spinnfischer und vor allem ein Forellenangler. Wenn es die OCC nicht gäbe, würde ich also bestimmt nicht auf Friedfische angeln. So war ich gestern aber schon das zweite Mal mit Pose unterwegs. Mein Zielfisch war eigentlich der Karpfen, diese wollten aber offensichtlich den angebotenen Mais und Regenwurm am Haken nicht so sehr - habe sie aber gesehen wie sie dicht unter der Oberfläche kreisten. Habe auch bemerkt, dass man beim Friedfischangeln mit dem Anhieb etwas warten muss ... Das erste Mal, als die Pose runter ging, habe ich sofort angeschlagen und fühlte, dass der Fisch den Köder überhaupt nicht richtig ins Maul genommen hat. Ja, lach nur, beim Spinnfischen muss man schnell sein ...  Das zweite mal habe ich dann etwas gewartet und ich konnte mich über den ersten richtigen Friedfisch seit meinem Wiedereinstieg freuen - eine 20er Rotfeder 





Noch eine Frage in die Runde. Springen Karpfen und co. auf Fliegen? Ich habe nämlich den ganzen Abend beobachtet, wie Fische aus dem Wasser sprangen, mehr sogar als ich es von Forellen gewohnt bin. Und es ist wirklich spektakulär zu beobachten, wenn 50er Krapfen sowas machen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Springen Karpfen und co. auf Fliegen?



Die nehmen auch Anflugnahrung. Nicht regelmäßig aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet einen fetten Käfer zu fressen, sagt kaum ein Fisch nein.
Schwimmbrot ist auch immer einen Versuch wert wenn sie an der Oberfläche dümpeln.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2021)

Ich war mal wieder mit der OCC-Combo los. Was ich an diesem Tag fing, war einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn ich Meerforellen schon an der Küste mit der Combo gefangen habe, hätte ich mit diesem Fang nicht beim Zanderangeln gerechnet. Einfach der Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2021)

Video hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Aber so vom Bild her ein Wahnsinnsfisch und den aus dem Kanal.
Traumhaft. Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Juli 2021)

Ein toller Fisch und ein *fettes Petri! *

Sollte ich mir womöglich doch einmal eine Karte für den NOK organisieren?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich das Gewässer so sehe - genau mein Ding !

Zander , Aal ( Plattfisch ? ) und sieht auch bequem zu befischen aus.

Tiptop.

R.S.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit der OCC-Combo los. Was ich an diesem Tag fing, war einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn ich Meerforellen schon an der Küste mit der Combo gefangen habe, hätte ich mit diesem Fang nicht beim Zanderangeln gerechnet. Einfach der Wahnsinn!!!


Petri .. 
Und natürlich auch allen anderen OCC Fängern der letzten Tage.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit der OCC-Combo los. Was ich an diesem Tag fing, war einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn ich Meerforellen schon an der Küste mit der Combo gefangen habe, hätte ich mit diesem Fang nicht beim Zanderangeln gerechnet. Einfach der Wahnsinn!!!



Da wirds mal Zeit für ne neue Mütze


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Gewässer so sehe - genau mein Ding !
> 
> Zander , Aal ( Plattfisch ? ) und sieht auch bequem zu befischen aus.
> 
> ...


Ja, Plattfisch (Flundern) fängt man auch.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da wirds mal Zeit für ne neue Mütze


Die ist schon in Arbeit. Sollte nächste Woche hoffentlich fertig sein ;-) Es gab aber ein Missverständnis mit der Strickerei und den Farben…


----------



## Bilch (8. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri Jesco Peschutter und Timo.Keibel  habt beide wirklich tolle Fische gefangen


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit der OCC-Combo los. Was ich an diesem Tag fing, war einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn ich Meerforellen schon an der Küste mit der Combo gefangen habe, hätte ich mit diesem Fang nicht beim Zanderangeln gerechnet. Einfach der Wahnsinn!!!


Petri ,zu dem tollen Fisch, ...........Schweinchen gestreichelt ?
Und ab ca. 2:21 Min. wart ihr auch richtig leise beim angeln.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Die ist schon in Arbeit. Sollte nächste Woche hoffentlich fertig sein ;-) Es gab aber ein Missverständnis mit der Strickerei und den Farben…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379250



Das hätte ich auch bemängelt, solche Farbunterschiede gehen ja gar nicht. 
Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen wie die neue später aussieht


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch bemängelt, solche Farbunterschiede gehen ja gar nicht.
> Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen wie die neue später aussieht


Ganz identisch wird sie wohl nicht aussehen. Die Farben werden erst mal intensiver sein. Waschen sich ja mit der Zeit wieder raus…


----------



## Minimax (8. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder mit der OCC-Combo los. Was ich an diesem Tag fing, war einfach unglaublich. Auch wenn ich Meerforellen schon an der Küste mit der Combo gefangen habe, hätte ich mit diesem Fang nicht beim Zanderangeln gerechnet. Einfach der Wahnsinn!!!


Wahnsinnsfisch, herzliches Petri auch zu den Aalebn und natürlich auch an Timo.Keibel zum schönen Grundelzander
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. Juli 2021)

Erst einmal Danke zu den ganzen Glückwünschen.
Professor Tinca Das ist ja mal eine schöne Karausche! Dickes Petri von mir!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Danke.
Jetzt im strömenden Regen beißen die Mimosen. Hab mich unter den Schirm verdrückt.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hab gerade noch eine gefangen.


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Juli 2021)

Was für ein Brocken!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Manchmal wartet am Ende des Regen(bogen)s ein Netz voll Gold.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manchmal wartet am Ende des Regen(bogen)s ein Netz voll Gold.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379307



Die Copy-Paste-Funktion bei Photoshop habe ich leider nie so recht durchdringen können.
Aber schön zu sehen, dass es auch Fachleute gibt. 


*Fettes Petri* zu dieser tollen Strecke!


----------



## Verstrahlt (8. Juli 2021)

Schöner Fang. Wie werden die alle verarbeitet ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Schöner Fang. Wie werden die alle verarbeitet ?


Filetiermesser und ein bisschen mehr Arbeit


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein toller Fisch und ein *fettes Petri! *
> 
> Sollte ich mir womöglich doch einmal eine Karte für den NOK organisieren?


Habe ich tatsächlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber Zander habe ich schon und Aal bekomme ich ( mit Mini-Grundel als Köder) hier am hessischen Untermain auf jeden Fall bis zum Ende der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung.
Dann lieber im August noch einmal ein Boot mieten auf der Ostsee, vielleicht von meinem "alten" Freund bensihari Klick oder auch anders. Da freue ich mich auch, mal wieder in der Nähe meiner Geburtsstadt (die mit dem größten Marktplatz Europas) zu sein. Da sind die Fangmöglichkeiten etwas weitläufiger...mit Wattwurm, wie Jesco Peschutter schrieb.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Schöner Fang. Wie werden die alle verarbeitet ?



Manche Fragen stellt und beantwortet man besser nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Verstrahlt (8. Juli 2021)

Ich würd aus 2 stk Frikadellen machen aber so viele ;D ka wie das filet schmeckt... is mir zuviel arbeit ^^


----------



## Finke20 (8. Juli 2021)

Petri allen erfolgreichen Wissenschaftlern,

Professor Tinca da hast du aber eine schöne Strecke hingelegt.
Da ich gestern Abend keine Lust auf Fußball hatte, bin ich noch an den Kanal gefahren. Es gab zwar keine neue Fischarten, aber dafür reichlich Plötzen, Rotfeder, Güstern, Ukeleis und diesen 51 cm Brassen. Ich fischte eine Stachelschweinpose und einen 18 Haken. Als Köder kamen Mais, Pinkis und kleine Dendrobenas zum Einsatz.


----------



## Bilch (8. Juli 2021)

Heute war ich wieder auf Döbel unterwegs. Jetzt sind mir schon zweimal hintereinander zwei schöne Döbel beim Landungsversuch ausgeschlitzt und ich wollte heute den Döbel endlich abkreuzen. Ich habe diese Fische eigentlich als Vielfraße in Erinnerung, diese hier bei mir sind aber total faul und wählerisch (oder nur sehr clever). Zuerst habe ich mit Mais versucht (als Kind war ich damit sehr erfolgreich), hat sie aber überhaupt nicht interessiert. Dann habe ich auf Tauwurm gewechselt, aber auch hier konnte ich sie beobachten, wie sie meine Pose umkreisten, den Köder aber nicht anfaßten. Zwei oder drei Mal wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen, aber mein Anschlag ging immer ins leere. Nach einer Stunde ist ein großer dann endlich hängen geblieben, aber auch dieser ist mir bei der Landung dann ausgeschlitzt  Ich dachte schon das wars, aber dann begehrte doch noch einer den Wurm, diesmal ist auch mein Anhieb gut durchgekommen und ich konnte mich endlich nach Jahren wieder über einem Döbel freuen, einen 50er sogar (die Pose ist übrigens von dawurzelsepp)


----------



## Minimax (8. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute war ich wieder auf Döbel unterwegs. Jetzt sind mir schon zweimal hintereinander zwei schöne Döbel beim Landungsversuch ausgeschlitzt und ich wollte heute den Döbel endlich abkreuzen. Ich habe diese Fische eigentlich als Vielfraße in Erinnerung, diese hier bei mir sind aber total faul und wählerisch (oder nur sehr clever). Zuerst habe ich mit Mais versucht (als Kind war ich damit sehr erfolgreich), hat sie aber überhaupt nicht interessiert. Dann habe ich auf Tauwurm gewechselt, aber auch hier konnte ich sie beobachten, wie sie meine Pose umkreisten, den Köder aber nicht anfaßten. Zwei oder drei Mal wurde die Pose unter Wasser gezogen, aber mein Anschlag ging immer ins leere. Nach einer Stunde ist ein großer dann endlich hängen geblieben, aber auch dieser ist mir bei der Landung dann ausgeschlitzt  Ich dachte schon das wars, aber dann begehrte doch noch einer den Wurm, diesmal ist auch mein Anhieb gut durchgekommen und ich konnte mich endlich nach Jahren wieder über einem Döbel freuen, einen 50er sogar (die Pose ist übrigens von dawurzelsepp)


Petri (und natürlich auch den anderen Fängern der letzten Tage!  ) besonders schön, das Du als eingefleischter Spinnanglwrn den Johnnie mit Pose aufs Kreuz gelegt hast.
Und das ist ja wohl mal obercool:




Meine  Mk IV hat nur diverse Eddingstriche vom Posentiefen markieren, und inzwischen leider auch ein paar Schmarren und Kratzer..


----------



## Bilch (8. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und das ist ja wohl mal obercool:


Muss die Aufschrift mal erneuern ...


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Juli 2021)

Gestern waren wir, wetterbedingt nur sehr minimalistisch unterwegs. Es sah sehr nach Gewitter aus und ich hatte keine Lust nach dem Aufbau direkt wieder einzupacken. Also auf zum kleinen Fluss. 
Ich hatte dabei die OCC Rute, 2 kleine Wobbler, Equipment für eine Posenmontage und eine Scheibe Toastbrot. Nachdem sich auf die Wobbler nichts tat, eben fix auf Pose umgebaut. Es gab einige Rotaugen und einen neuen OCC Fisch. 
Einen Gründling
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auf ein geschnorrtes Maiskorn hatte ich auch noch einen Biss den ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. Die einsetzende Dunkelheit beendete dann den Abend.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon das wars, aber dann begehrte doch noch einer den Wurm, diesmal ist auch mein Anhieb gut durchgekommen und ich konnte mich endlich nach Jahren wieder über einem Döbel freuen, einen 50er sogar (die Pose ist übrigens von dawurzelsepp)



Meine Posen sind auf Döbel geeicht und geprüft, die sind so gut das se sogar gefressen werden 

Ne Spaß beiseite, die Schwimmer sind genau für 1SSG abgestimmt und stören den Fischen nicht beim Abzug. Da hast du alles richtig gemacht, ein dickes Aitel Petri.  Freut mich das se bei dir auch so gut funktionieren.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juli 2021)

Petri allerseits. 
Gestern dann mal die französische Hymne geträllert. 

Regen, Regen, Regen. 
Die Fische haben sich wohl auch irgendwo untergestellt. 





Der Name von dem Kahn war dann Programm. 





Sonntag geht's weiter.


----------



## Bilch (9. Juli 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine Posen sind auf Döbel geeicht und geprüft, die sind so gut das se sogar gefressen werden
> 
> Ne Spaß beiseite, die Schwimmer sind genau für 1SSG abgestimmt und stören den Fischen nicht beim Abzug. Da hast du alles richtig gemacht, ein dickes Aitel Petri.  Freut mich das se bei dir auch so gut funktionieren.


Nochmals   Du hast zwar gescherzt, habe aber tatsächlich paar Fische gesehen, wie sie mit dem Mund die Pose getestet haben - hab mich gefragt ob sie so dumm oder so schlau sind 

P.S. Die gelbe Farbe ist gut, die orange ist aber top, man kann die Pose auch bei sehr starker Sonne und in der Dämmerung noch gut sehen


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> hab mich gefragt ob sie so dumm oder so schlau sind


Das ist wirklich die grosse Frage bei meinem Lieblingsfisch. Eine Antwort habe ich bisher auch nicht finden können.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte ja schon mal beschrieben das zum Teil die Aitel den Schwimmer fressen wollen als die 50cm entfernte Semmelflocke.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Juli 2021)

Die sind halt wie Haie. Wenns an der Oberfläche schwimmt, dann im Zweifel erstmal reinbeißen und gucken, ob es schmeckt. 

Aber im Ernst: Ich glaube einfach, dass die bunte Pose einfach wegen der Auffälligkeit eher attackiert wird. Pollen und Co. sind einer Semmelflocke farblich ja nicht unähnlich, vielleicht wird deswegen bevorzugt nach der vollkommen unbekannten Pose geschnappt. Es gibt von einer Futtermarke so gelbes und rotes Schwimmbrot, sowas wäre vielleicht mal lohnenswert auszuprobieren. Oder selbstgebackene Brötchen mit Lebensmittelfarbe, vielleicht noch etwas Fischmehl drin für den zusätzlichen Kick.


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach, dass die bunte Pose einfach wegen der Auffälligkeit eher attackiert wird.


Glaub ich auch. Stichwort Kirsche, oder das instantan bissauslösende aufploppen aufs Wasser größerer Köder. Fische sind neugierig, und haben halt auch keine andere Möglichkeit interessante Objekte zu untersuchen oder zu manipulieren als mit dem Maul.


----------



## thanatos (9. Juli 2021)

hallo und ein herzliches Petri heil allen erfolgreichen Anglern und den anderen 
natürlich auch .
Ja ich hab es auch mal wieder geschafft zweimal angeln zu gehen ,
Habe jetzt herausgefunden wie es in meinem Alter laufen muß
" erst das Vergnügen - dann die Arbeit "
Na das erste mal war ne Pleite habe schöne Fische gestippt aber der Handyakku
war leer . Hat mich maximal geärgert da ein toller Fisch dabei war so´n
Mischmasch aus Rotauge und Ukelei . 
Das zweite mal am 7.7 . habe ich dat Ding zu Hause vergessen ,drum sehen die Fische auch nicht mehr so schick aus . Habe nur mit Maden geangelt -der Barsch hat sich die ausgelutschten 
Maden direkt vor meinem Kahn reingezogen .


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juli 2021)

bei dem unteren hängt noch das Preisschild dran    
Petri


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo und ein herzliches Petri heil allen erfolgreichen Anglern und den anderen
> natürlich auch .
> Ja ich hab es auch mal wieder geschafft zweimal angeln zu gehen ,
> Habe jetzt herausgefunden wie es in meinem Alter laufen muß
> ...


Petri Thanatos,
Zu den 3 Arten, werden bei nächster Gelegenheit in deine Liste eingetragen. 

@OCC'ler: Manchmal ist so ein 'nachträgliches' Fangfoto unvermeidbar, und auch völlig legitim (solange Fisch+Combo drauf sind).
Lasst uns bitte trotzdem danach streben, zwischen Fang/Foto und Meldung so wenig Zeit wie möglich verstreichen zu lassen*, nicht weil irgendein Zweifel bestehen würde, sondern damit nicht plötzlich am letzten Tag der Challenge jemand 57 Fischarten aus den letzten 5 Monaten auf einmal einstellt, das wäre natürlich nicht so cool im Sinne der Spannung, einverstanden?

Hg 
OCC-Minimax 


*Bei der Ükel-Internen Friedfisch..ähm..Untersuchung haben wir die Regel Nachweis max. 14Tage nach Fangdatum einzustellen. Funktioniert Prima. Diese Regel haben wir bei der OCC versäumt einzubringen, und im Nachhinein gildets nicht.


----------



## Los 2 (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo an alle! 
Ich bin hier noch nicht so lange im Forum unterwegs und hab eine Frage zur OCC.
Ist das eine einmalige Sache oder gibt es die OCC nächstes wieder?
Finde es total cool was man mit einer einzigen Combo alles fangen kann,  zumal ja die meisten ( ich auch) mindestens 10 oder noch mehr verschiedene Angeln im Keller haben und es eigentlich auch mit 1 oder 2 Angeln getan wäre. Ich würde mich freuen wenn die OCC im nächsten Jahr wieder statt findet. Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei wenn ihr mich lasst

Viele grüße aus Dresden


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juli 2021)

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Ich bin hier noch nicht so lange im Forum unterwegs und hab eine Frage zur OCC.
> Ist das eine einmalige Sache oder gibt es die OCC nächstes wieder?
> Finde es total cool was man mit einer einzigen Combo alles fangen kann,  zumal ja die meisten ( ich auch) mindestens 10 oder noch mehr verschiedene Angeln im Keller haben und es eigentlich auch mit 1 oder 2 Angeln getan wäre. Ich würde mich freuen wenn die OCC im nächsten Jahr wieder statt findet. Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei wenn ihr mich lasst
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, wird es auch im nächsten Jahr eine OCC oder etwas Ähnliches geben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> ...und es eigentlich auch mit 1 oder 2 Angeln getan wäre.



Balzer & Co. werden Dir da sicherlich sogar zustimmen, solange diese beiden Ruten immer aus dem jeweilig aktuellsten Katalog stammen.


----------



## Los 2 (16. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Balzer & Co. werden Dir da sicherlich sogar zustimmen, solange diese beiden Ruten immer aus dem jeweilig aktuellsten Katalog stammen.


Stimmt an die „armen“ Hersteller hab ich dabei gar nicht gedacht, aber solange es Typen wie mich gibt ist mir um deren Zukunft nicht bange. Aber ich muss sagen dass ich auch schon weniger kaufe, meine liebreizende  Gemahlin wird nämlich langsam stutzig wieso der Platz im Keller immer weniger wird. Ich versuche es dann immer irgendwie schön zu reden.


----------



## Moringotho (17. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird es auch im nächsten Jahr eine OCC oder etwas Ähnliches geben.



sers,

das will ich doch schwer hoffen, da ich ja dieses jahr wohl mit einer dicken null rausgehen werde.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2021)

Moringotho 
You will rock it

Heut war so ein Tag mit vielen tollen Fischen. 
Plötz, Brassen en masse, Ukel, Güster, Zander auf Made und ein wirklich schöner Schuppi, welcher sich aber leider kurz vorm Kescher den Haken losschütteln konnte. Ich durfte ihn aber noch in voller Pracht und Schönheit sehen, bevor er wieder in den Tiefen des Kanals hinfort schwamm. 

Manchmal sitzt man am Kanal und ist sich sicher, es gibt darin keinen Fisch und dann wird man plötzlich mit vielen Fischen überrascht. 
Ein herrlicher Tag. 

Irgendwann kam dann noch ein kleiner Mann von 12 Jahren und hat sich zu uns gesellt. 
Ein wirklich netter kleiner Typ, der die ganze Zeit gelächelt hat und unser Treiben aufmerksam verfolgt hat. Er hat sich für jeden Fisch so toll mit gefreut. Hat nach dem Futter gefragt und Methoden und hat sich alles ganz genau angeschaut. 
Richtig putzig der kleine. Ich kann das gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie der mich beeindruckt hat. 
Er erzählte von seine Fangerfolgen, welche er schon hatte und freut sich schon riesig, wenn er in 2 Jahren den Schein machen kann. 
Der hatte so eine liebe Art und hat wie ein Honigkuchenpferd gegrinst als er nach Hause musste. 
Ich glaub, das war auch ein schöner Nachmittag für ihn. 
Prima, dass es noch so feine Jungs gibt.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Zanderchen
> Anhang anzeigen 380094


Oha, Petri, lieber hanzz jetzt geht's auch bei Dir los! Und ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage- es gibt wieder viele neue Meldungen, bravo! Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen die Tabelle aktualisieren, ich weiß, ich bin wieder etwas säumig. Schäm...




Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn die OCC im nächsten Jahr wieder statt findet. Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei





Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird es auch im nächsten Jahr eine OCC oder etwas Ähnliches geben.





Moringotho schrieb:


> das will ich doch schwer hoffen,



Die OCC war eine Initiative unseres lieben Boardies Andal , der das ganze angeleiert hat, aber traurigerweise kurz vor Beginn verstorben ist. Bis dahin ist Seine Idee begeistert aufgenommen worden, wohl auch weil er mit dem Konzept den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat.
Es war unausgesprochener Konsens unter uns Boardies das wir die Sache gemeinsam weiter durchziehen.
Und wir haben ja schon viel diskutiert, und wir alle sind der Meinung, so ein tolles Event von Boardies für Boardies in irgendeiner Form weiter zu führen.
Aber Da kommt es auf die Initiative und Einsatzbereitschaft jedes Einzelnen an. Wenn's Leute wie Andal gibt, die das in die Hand nehmen, dann wirds auch im nächsten Jahr so ein schönes Event geben, da bin ich mir sicher!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Moringotho
> You will rock it
> 
> Heut war so ein Tag mit vielen tollen Fischen.
> ...


Son kleinen Shootingstar gibts auch an meinem Flüsschen- dem jungen Mann und seinen Tips hab ich meinen OCC-Hecht zu verdanken.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Juli 2021)

Habe auch mal so einen am Rhein getroffen. Der hat mit Handleine und kleinen Gummifische auf Grundeln geangelt. Sein Vater stand wohl so 20 - 30 Meter entfernt und hat dem Jungen Zeichen gegeben, er solle doch sofort weiter gehen. Hatte wohl Angst, weil der Junge (schwarz)angelte.

Habe ihm einige meiner kleinen Twister geschenkt.


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ihm einige meiner kleinen Twister geschenkt.


Toll. 

Der heutige kleine Mann erzählte, dass er sich auf Youtube Videos anschaut um Futter selber herzustellen. 
Er erzählte noch, dass er nicht oft zum Angelladen kommt, um Futter zu kaufen. 
Hab leider erst beim Auspacken zu Hause gecheckt, dass ich noch n Pack Futter im Kofferraum hatte. 
Ich hätte es ihm sooo gerne geschenkt. 
Aber ich hab ihm die Seite von Fantastic Fishing genannt und dass er dort tolle Rezepte und prima Tips finden kann. 
Rise up little Sunshine


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2021)

Sodalä,
Tabelle aktualisiert, Fischarten: 40, letzter Eintrag hanzz Post 290 Zanderchen 









						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Toll.
> 
> Der heutige kleine Mann erzählte, dass er sich auf Youtube Videos anschaut um Futter selber herzustellen.
> Er erzählte noch, dass er nicht oft zum Angelladen kommt, um Futter zu kaufen.
> ...



Meldet sich der Boy über die Kommentarfunktion auf meinem Blog und stellt Fragen, schick ich ihm 5kg Futter zu. Ehrenwort. Jetzt ist er seines Glückes eigener Schmied.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meldet sich der Boy über die Kommentarfunktion auf meinem Blog und stellt Fragen, schick ich ihm 5kg Futter zu. Ehrenwort. Jetzt ist er seines Glückes eigener Schmied.


Coole Sache, Fantastic


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2021)

Liebe OCC'ler,

Durch ständigen Gebrauch eines Seitenspitzenanzeigers dessen Halterung mit einem O-Ring an die Rute gelascht wird, und durch ständiges verschieben desselben*, ist nun die schöne glänzende Oberfläche des unteren Abschnittes des Handteils ganz stumpf geworden, bzw. hat hässliche Kratzer erhalten, seht selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Oben die Halterung, Mitte die schöne Oberfläche des Spitzenteils zum Vergleich, Unten das arg malträtierte Handteil. 
Wenn auch nicht bedrohlich, so doch sehr unschön. Was kann man da machen? Aufpolieren? aber womit? Oder eine Schicht Klarlack, aber welchen und wie? Ich wills nicht noch unansehnliche machen?

Hg
Minimax 

*Das Produkt heißt Tipmaster- aber es ist nicht seine Schuld sondern Meine, ich habe den morschen Originaloring durch einen straffen ersetzt. Ich weiss das rutilus69 den auch benutzt, du kannst also beruhigt sein. Zur Sicherheit ein Stück Panzerrape in die Hohlkehle der Halterung.


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2021)

Montag ist ein schöner Tag ,kein Paddler ,kein Schwimmer  und kein Angler 
ich habe die 30 Ha ganz für mich allein .
Platz gut angefüttert , meine OCC mit einem Bündel Laubwürmer bestückt -
welcher Blei sollte da nein sagen , meine zweite Rute auf Raubfisch ausgebracht .
Dann bin ich noch auf die Idee gekommen was für meine Katzen und Hühner  zu stippen .
Da habe ich doch eine super geile Rute in meiner Angelkiste -
3 m lang ,neongelb mit signalroten Ringen - konnte da nicht widerstehen 
3 , - € mit Montage leider war das gute Stück meine einzige Erfolgsrute -
in kurzer Zeit 10 Rotfedern und ein ganz toller Fisch wieder zum rätseln 
ein platt gefahrenes Rotauge oder falsch geschminkte Güster .
Habe dann erstmal die nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden 6 Zigarillos geraucht ,und entspannt
mein Köfi war nicht gefragt und die Bleie haben die leckeren 
Wurmbündel den kleineren Fischen zum zerknautschen gelassen .
na dann ein herzliches Petri Heil


----------



## rutilus69 (20. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe OCC'ler,
> 
> Durch ständigen Gebrauch eines Seitenspitzenanzeigers dessen Halterung mit einem O-Ring an die Rute gelascht wird, und durch ständiges verschieben desselben*, ist nun die schöne glänzende Oberfläche des unteren Abschnittes des Handteils ganz stumpf geworden, bzw. hat hässliche Kratzer erhalten, seht selbst:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, ob es eine gute Idee ist, die Halterung immer auf der Rute rumzuschieben. Allerdings benutze ich den Tipmaster nicht so oft. 
Wenn Du eine dünne Schicht Klarlack Dr nee machen möchtest, würde ich zu Flexcoat Lite raten. Den kann man wirklich Recht dünn auftragen. Aber vielleicht kommen hier ja noch bessere Tips.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oder eine Schicht Klarlack, aber welchen und wie?



Ich hab solche Handteile schon lackiert mit 2K Lack aus der Spraydose. Dazu den Startring entfernen und das Handteil vorher unbedingt mit Alkohol reinigen/entfetten und den Griff mit Krepp abkleben. Lackieren -> trocknen lassen -> Ring wieder wie gewohnt anwickeln. -> fertig.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab solche Handteile schon lackiert mit 2K Lack aus der Spraydose. Dazu den Startring entfernen und das Handteil vorher unbedingt mit Alkohol reinigen/entfetten und den Griff mit Krepp abkleben. Lackieren -> trocknen lassen -> Ring wieder wie gewohnt anwickeln. -> fertig.


Wie gewohnt anwickeln hat er gesagt, haha, da fällt es mir Grobmotoriker leichter die ganze Rute zu falten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2021)

Nach der OCC in die Vitrine damit bevor noch mehr Kratzer dran kommen …


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juli 2021)

Liebe Mitstreiter, auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Worte...
Die letzten beiden Wochen war ich schon öfters am Main unterwegs, um Spezies, die mit bislang nicht an den Haken gingen, zu betören.
Auf den Aal ging ich aber nicht dabei, da waren bei dem mittleren Hochwasser sicher Bleie ab 150 g notwendig, um den Köder zu halten, und damit wäre meine OCC-Kombo mit der ZanderShad 270 M (WG bis 28 g) sicher überfordert gewesen. Jetzt, wo sich der Wasserstand normalisiert hat, steht das noch auf der Agenda.

Aber auf Rapfen und Aland habe ich gezielt gefischt! An meinen erfolgreichen Stellen der letzten Jahre waren zwar durchaus beide Spezies zu sehen, aber außer einigen kurzen Fehlattacken, die ich auf kleine Döbel zurückführe, war das erfolglos. Ich habe mehrere Stunden alle möglichen KuKös präsentiert, vom kleinen 5-g-Spinjig über den 95er-WaterMonitor bis hin zum 13-cm-Wobbler...nüscht wars. Die Biester sind offenbar deutlich schlauer geworden (viel Angeldruck!) und ignorieren Hardbaits.
So entschloss ich mich gestern Abend eine andere Mainstrecke aufzusuchen, von der mir Snâsh schon berichtete, dass es dort auch Rapfen geben würde. Auch dort habe ich verschiedenste Köder probiert, bis mir endlich auf den 5-g-Spinjig ein kleiner Rapfen von gut 40 cm einstieg und erfolgreich gelandet werden konnte.
Ich schrieb ja in der Fangmeldung, dass er eigentlich zu klein zum melden ist, da ich größere Exemplare gewohnt bin und mein Rapfen-PB am Main mit 91 cm mehr als doppelt so lang ist, aber ausnahmsweise ist nicht die Größe entscheidend, deshalb: It's a keeper!

Es sind heute exakt noch 6 Wochen Zeit bis zum Ende der ersten OCC, die wollen genutzt sein. Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich weiter gute Fänge und tight lines!


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2021)

Der ganze Kram endet in 6 Wochen?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Juli 2021)

Perti Gert und allen Andren, 

gut das Du die 6 Wochen erwähnst. Denn, dann muss ich ja so langsam mal Gas geben. 
14 Tage Urlaub in Austria sind vorbei. Takle war mit auf Reise, wurde aber nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## Verstrahlt (20. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> 14 Tage Urlaub in Austria sind vorbei. Takle war mit auf Reise, wurde aber nicht eingesetzt.


Urlaub ohne Angeln ist doch garkein Urlaub >.<


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Perti Gert und allen Andren,
> 
> gut das Du die 6 Wochen erwähnst. Denn, dann muss ich ja so langsam mal Gas geben.
> 14 Tage Urlaub in Austria sind vorbei. Takle war mit auf Reise, wurde aber nicht eingesetzt.


Und mein Urlaub, der wo ich mir die meisten Fische erhoffe, ist erst im September


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juli 2021)

Kommt auf die Rutenringe an, es gibt auch Ringe, die kann man gut und bequem abkleben, dann entfällt das ab und anbauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2021)

An Teleruten ja. Angewickelte eher nicht, wobei der Ring weniger das Problem ist als die Wicklung selbst.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An Teleruten ja. Angewickelte eher nicht, wobei der Ring weniger das Problem ist als die Wicklung selbst.


Was würde denn da passieren können, ich mein die Wicklung liegt ja ohnehin schon unter 2k Epoxy, würde der 2k Sprühlack die Optik ändern?


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und mein Urlaub, der wo ich mir die meisten Fische erhoffe, ist erst im September


Schade drum, aber wie heißt es in deiner Signatur:

Ha mei.. s leba isch hald koi ponyhof...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Und mein Urlaub, der wo ich mir die meisten Fische erhoffe, ist erst im September


Geht mir genau so. Der Norge Urlaub wurde auf September verschoben.


----------



## Verstrahlt (20. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was würde denn da passieren können, ich mein die Wicklung liegt ja ohnehin schon unter 2k Epoxy, würde der 2k Sprühlack die Optik ändern?


Je nach Lösungsmittel in der Farbe könnte es den Kleber anlösen. Wenn Aceton in der Farbe ist lieber nicht benutzen.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Der Norge Urlaub wurde auf September verschoben.


Detlev, lass uns im August gemeinsam an die Ostsee fahren...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Detlev, lass uns im August gemeinsam an die Ostsee fahren...


Wäre eine Option, ist aktuell urlaubstechnisch aber nicht machbar. Höchstens wenn der Norge Urlaub im September ebenfalls ausfällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was würde denn da passieren können, ich mein die Wicklung liegt ja ohnehin schon unter 2k Epoxy, würde der 2k Sprühlack die Optik ändern?



Sieht dann nicht mehr so auflackiert aus wie bei den anderen Wicklungen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. Juli 2021)

Werde dieses Jahr wohl auch nichts mehr beitragen können.
Bin schwer gestürzt, hab jetzt eine geprelltes Knie und eine gestauchte Hüfte.
Am 16.8. geht es auf Reha und glaube nicht, dass ich Anfang August noch zum angeln komme, bzw. Beschwerdefrei bin.
Das ganze Jahr hat sich bisher anders als erwartet entwickelt.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr wohl auch nichts mehr beitragen können.
> Bin schwer gestürzt, hab jetzt eine geprelltes Knie und eine gestauchte Hüfte.
> Am 16.8. geht es auf Reha und glaube nicht, dass ich Anfang August noch zum angeln komme, bzw. Beschwerdefrei bin.
> Das ganze Jahr hat sich bisher anders als erwartet entwickelt.


Au Weia, so ein Unglück, tut mir leid. Dann angeln wir auch für Dich mit, und die OCC mitverfolgen und schnattern kannst Du ja noch.





Alles Gute und eine recht schnelle Genesung
Wünsch ich Dir,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Juli 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr wohl auch nichts mehr beitragen können.
> Bin schwer gestürzt, hab jetzt eine geprelltes Knie und eine gestauchte Hüfte.
> Am 16.8. geht es auf Reha und glaube nicht, dass ich Anfang August noch zum angeln komme, bzw. Beschwerdefrei bin.
> Das ganze Jahr hat sich bisher anders als erwartet entwickelt.



Auch von mir, eine gute und baldige Genesung.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. Juli 2021)

Danke, bin immer live am Ticker und freue mich über jede Fangmeldung. 
Manchmal schmunzel ich auch über das eine odere andere Maleur.^^ Kommt mir oft alles sehr bekannt vor.
Vor allem deine Beiträge Minimax, feiere ich immer.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juli 2021)

Gute Genesung und schnelle Besserung, damit du bald wieder  kannst.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aal (hoffentlich erkennbar, war schwierig zu fotografieren bei dem Gezappel)
> Anhang anzeigen 380323


Zählt, absolut korrekt   
all: Bitte nicht auf den letzten Metern nachlässig mit der Fangmeldungsdisziplin werden, der Thread soll auch für Die Zeit nach der Challenge auswertbar bleiben.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aal (hoffentlich erkennbar, war schwierig zu fotografieren bei dem Gezappel)


Wem sagst Du das! Die widerspenstigen Gesellen sind ein schwieriges Motiv, hinzu kommt die schlechte Lichtsituation.
Diese verrückte kleine Schlange teilte meine Liebe zu alten französischen Rollen und hat gleich bei meiner OCC-Mitchell angedockt:






Wohingegen dieser Bursche extrem cool und entspannt blieb. Er ahnte wohl, das ich ihn wieder aussetzen musste, denn er biss an einem schwülheissen Tag um halb eins auf nen Tulipwürfel-verrückt, aber es lag Gewitter in der Luft, und das macht die Aale ja bekanntlich narrisch*:





Jedenfalls herzliches Petri zum OCC-Schlängler.


*kann natürlich sein, das es ein verkleidete Döbel war, sind ja clevere Kerlchen. Da die ja bekanntlich mein Zielfisch sind, fange ich ja auch nur Döbel. Gut, ok, manchmal verkleiden sie sich als Plötzen, Güstern, Brassen, Barsche, Ukeleis oder sogar als Karpfen oder Barben. Sie können mich nicht täuschen: Alles Döbel mit Anklebebart...


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juli 2021)

Yep, meine kleine Anakonda schwimmt auch wieder. Jetzt warte ich auf den Kauli…
Ui, falscher Tröt, bitte verschieben.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2021)

Oh, Fuxx, gerade Rüge ich noch vom hohen Ross herab die mangelnde Fangbilddisziplin und zack stehe ich im Eimer mit der Farbe!
Ich Pharisäer!
Peinlich peinlich, entschuldigt bitte.

Liebe @Mods lieber Hecht100+ lieber Professor Tinca könnt ihr die Beiträge 296ff in den Occ Thread beamen?


----------



## Finke20 (21. Juli 2021)

Guten Abend Mitstreiter,

Petri alles Erfolgreichen Petrijüngern und gute Besserung für dich KadeTTHH.

Ich habe es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft. Es ging mit meine Kumpel an einer kleineren See. Als Köder wurden Tauwürmer dabei. 
Der erste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten und die Stachelschweinpose wurde unter Wasser gezogen. Anschlag und der erste Schlei konnte gehakt werden.
Nach einem kurzen Drill schlitze sie jedoch aus, aber ich konnte sie schon sehen.
Neuer Tauwurm auf dem Haken und die Montage schön vor die Schilfkante gelegt. Nach guten 15 Minuten gab es den nächsten Biss.
Wieder ein Schleie und sie ist deutlich besser gehakt. Nach einem Kurzen Drill konnte ich meine erste Schleie, in diesem Jahr in den Hände halten.






Montage wieder neu bestückt und ab auf die gleiche Stelle und nach gut einer halbe Stunde gab es den nächsten Fisch.






Nach zwei Stunden machten wir Schluss. Zu zweit hatten wir 3 Schleie fangen können, ich hatte noch eine Plötze und eine Rotfeder auf der haben Seite.


----------



## thanatos (22. Juli 2021)

es ist irgend wie verhext - war mit meine Perle los - sie hat auf Made eine Plötze
nach der anderen gefangen , mein Wurmbündel an meiner OCC 
hat keiner wahrgenommen - wolln die mich ärjern


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Juli 2021)

Oh ha,  dann mal eine erfolgreiche Reha.  

Habe mich ja ebenfalls geärgert, dass ich einige Wochen ausgefallen bin. Jedoch sollte uns Allen bewusst sein, dass es wichtigeres gibt als die OCC und es sich nicht rentiert dafür etwas zu riskieren, sprich, wieder zu früh einzusteigen. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Finke20 (23. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> dass es wichtigeres gibt als die OCC




Wie, was es gibt wichtigeres als die OCC ?


----------



## Snâsh (23. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wie, was es gibt wichtigeres als die OCC ?


z.B das sich Gert-Show neben mir wie Rumpelstielzchen über einen 40er Rapfen freut. Das tut schon beim zuschauen gut und war vermutlich auch im Sinne des Erfinders.
ok: nicht wichtiger als die OCC aber zumindest ein Nebeneffekt #Teamgert


----------



## Finke20 (23. Juli 2021)

Snâsh, ich freu mich auch über jede neue Fischart, die ich wissenschaftlich untersuchen kann.
Selbst wenn mein Angelkumpel mitkommt, freut er sich. Was noch ein schöner Nebeneffekt ist.
Ich nehme  das ganze Angel viel intensiver wahr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wie, was es gibt wichtigeres als die OCC ?



Sprachs und kroch _- über und über mit Fischschuppen & getrocknetem Brassenschleim besudelt -_ unter seinem windschiefen Angelschirm hervor.
_Welches Jahr haben wir eigentlich?_


----------



## Finke20 (23. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> unter seinem windschiefen Angelschirm  hervor.




Dabei benutze ich gar keinen Angelschirm .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Wie, was es gibt wichtigeres als die OCC ?


Ja in der Tat aber es sei Dir gegönnt, wenn Du es schaffst dich hauptsächlich auf die OCC zu fokussieren .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Juli 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Snâsh, ich freu mich auch über jede neue Fischart, die ich wissenschaftlich untersuchen kann.
> Selbst wenn mein Angelkumpel mitkommt, freut er sich. Was noch ein schöner Nebeneffekt ist.
> Ich nehme  das ganze Angel viel intensiver wahr.


Wie Du untersuchst die Fische wissenschaftlich!?


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2021)

Unglaublich-wollte mich endlich mit einem Fang einreihen.

Gewässer : kleiner Tidefluss , besten Stellen bekannt , eigentlich ein Selbstläufer auf dicke Barsche und ( kleinere ) Küchenzander.

Mein Gerät sollte mich mit Gummifisch endlich in die Wertung bringen.

Satte 2 Angeltage eingeplant bei bester Tide und besten Stellen.

Ergebnis: NICHTS auf meine OCC Kombo ... NICHTS !!! 

Jetzt kommen wieder Tage mit viel Stress und Arbeit ... sehe den Vollschneider schon kommen 

Aber wenigstens hindert mich keine ernste Kranheit....

R.S.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens hindert mich keine ernste Kranheit....
> 
> R.S.


Das ist doch schon mal die halbe Miete.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Juli 2021)

So, noch gute 5 Wochen gilt es, in Andals Geiste zu agieren und das Scoreboard zu füllen.
Die Alande am Main machen sich echt rar, auch den Kauli konnte ich noch nicht überlisten.
Egal, zwei Pläne stehen noch:
1. Karausche und Giebel...da habe ich wahrscheinlich Support von Fr33 . Habt ihr schon mal in den Pools von einem Golfplatz gefischt? 
2. Und ( so mein Chef mir frei gibt, ist ja Sommerloch in meiner Branche) im August zieht es mich und meine Holde noch für ein paar Tage an die Kieler Bucht, Campingplatz, Boot und Wattis sind angefragt, mal schauen, ob das klappt. Spots habe ich schon von bensihari geschickt bekommen...wird bestimmt geil, mal wieder in der weiteren Nähe meiner Geburtsstadt Wismar den Schuppenträgern aufzulauern.

Endspurt, Leute! Ich wünsche allen für die nächsten Wochen gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Juli 2021)

Servus miteinander,

gehe ich doch gestern an die Bio-Mülltonne um etwas zu entsorgen und sehe nach dem öffnen des Deckels.




Maden / Pinkis, kleiner als es sie zu kaufen gibt.
Im selben Moment, kommt mir ein Vorhaben in Erinnerung. Ein kleiner Tümpel von dem ich weiß, dass er "seltene" kleine Spezies beheimatet. Also die Minnimaden eingetütet und die OCC Combo mit einem kleinen Schwimmer ausgestattet.





und nach Jahren mal wieder 24er Häkchen gebunden. 





So zog ich dann mit kleinem Takle los.






Nach ca. 50 kleinen Rotaugen, dieses war bei weitem das Größte davon.






Und der Köder endlich am Grund ankam, konnte ich zumindest 2 von 4 erwarteten Spezies fangen!











Muss die Tage nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Denn ich weiß von 2 weiteren Arten.

Wünsche Allen einen guten Wochenstart und weiterhin viel Erfolg der der Erhebung.


----------



## Mikesch (26. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nach ca. 50 kleinen Rotaugen, dieses war bei weitem das Größte davon.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Juli 2021)

Petri Fischkopp 1961 - der Gründling ist ja schon ganz ordentlich.
Mr. Yates zöge angesichts dieses stattlichen Gudgeons sicherlich seinen speckigen Hut.  

Das mit den Maden bzw. Pinkies aus der Biotonne kann ich mir bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nur allzu gut vorstellen.
Da bekommt so eine Tonne schon ein Eigenleben. 

Hast Du mit den kleinen Krabblern noch etwas angestellt? Gewaschen oder in Sägespäne gelagert?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri Fischkopp 1961 - der Gründling ist ja schon ganz ordentlich.
> Mr. Yates zöge angesichts dieses stattlichen Gudgeons sicherlich seinen speckigen Hut.
> 
> Das mit den Maden bzw. Pinkies aus der Biotonne kann ich mir bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nur allzu gut vorstellen.
> ...


Nein die waren durch die Temperatur ganz trocken und rochen auch nicht nach Ammoniak.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

@*Mikesch,* 
Nach ca. 50 kleinen Rotaugen, dieses war bei weitem das Größte davon.
...

*Und ist eine Rotfeder.*

Na, wenn unser Dreigestirn den als Rotfeder durchgehen lässt, stelle ich ihn im Fangtröt  gerne als solchen ein!

*Was meint Ihr? *


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> @*Mikesch,*
> Nach ca. 50 kleinen Rotaugen, dieses war bei weitem das Größte davon.
> ...
> 
> ...


Sieht tatsächlich sehr nach Rotfeder aus- Die hast Du aber bereits gemeldet. Hast Du noch ein Fangbild von nem Rotauge? Auf jeden Fall solltest Du den kapitalen Gründling einstellen, der fehlt Dir noch  

Übrigens find ich die Aktion mit den aufgelesenen Maden aus der Aschentonne sehr im OCC- Geiste, sozusagen Angeln mit dem Köder der Gelegenheit.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht tatsächlich sehr nach Rotfeder aus- Die hast Du aber bereits gemeldet. Hast Du noch ein Fangbild von nem Rotauge? Auf jeden Fall solltest Du den kapitalen Gründling einstellen, der fehlt Dir noch
> 
> Übrigens find ich die Aktion mit den aufgelesenen Maden aus der Aschentonne sehr im OCC- Geiste, sozusagen Angeln mit dem Köder der Gelegenheit.



Servus Minimax,
ja, eine "Rotfeder" hatte ich bereits gemeldet, wurde mir aber aberkannt und als Rotauge deklariert. Zumindest habe ich es so in Erinnerung. 
Fehlt auch im Update bei der Letzen Auflistung. Also stelle ich diesen jetzigen Fisch, wenn Ihr Euch einig seid, nun gerne als Rotfeder ein.
Den Gründling sowieso und den Anderen natürlich auch. Zu Jenem hat sich seltsamerweise noch niemand geäußert. Denke da gibt es so Einige die gar nicht wissen was für ein Fisch das ist. Oder sollte ich mich da etwa täuschen?


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus Minimax,
> ja, eine "Rotfeder" hatte ich bereits gemeldet, wurde mir aber aberkannt und als Rotauge deklariert. Zumindest habe ich es so in Erinnerung.
> Fehlt auch im Update bei der Letzen Auflistung. Also stelle ich diesen jetzigen Fisch, wenn Ihr Euch einig seid, nun gerne als Rotfeder ein.
> Den Gründling sowieso und den Anderen natürlich auch. Zu dem hat sich seltsamerweise noch niemand geäußert. Denke da gibt es so Einige die gar nicht wissen was für ein Fisch das ist. Oder sollte ich mich da etwa täuschen?


Es ist etwas durcheinander, und ich fürchte das ist mein Fehler
Du hattest damals zwei Fische als Rotauge und Rotfeder gemeldet, die nach Beratung beides Rotfedern waren:


Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das von Fischkopp 1961 und von thanatos jeweils gemeldete Rotauge sind unserer Meinung beides *Rotfedern* (oberständiges Maul, Bauchflossenansatz leicht vor dem Rückenflossenansatz, Augenfarbe eher Gold bis Gelb). Könntet Ihr beide bitte die Fischart bei Euren Fangmeldungen in eine Rotfeder ändern.
> 
> ...


Daher sind nun in Deinen Fangmeldungen im Thread zwei Rotfedern vertreten:


Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Rotfeder sagt der Prüfausschuss!





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Rotfeder!



Und jetzt die Verwirrung: Ich habe im Gazetteer in Deiner Zeile versehentlich "Rotauge" statt "Rotfeder" eingetragen. Das ist also mein Fehler. Die Anzahl Deiner Fischarten in der kleinen Tabelle ist aber korrekt.
 Diese Woche ist ohnehin der neue Gazetteer fällig, da werde ich das natürlich sofort korrigieren bzw. bis dahin gemeldete Fänge ergänzen.
Entschuldige bitte das hin und her, ich bin manchmal etwas zerstreut.

@OCCler: Da seht ihr wie es gehen kann, und sich Fehler einschleichen- Wenn euch Eure Fänge in der Gazetteer Tabelle 'fishy' vorkommen, überprüft ruhig einmal Eure gemeldeten Fänge im Fangmeldungsthread, gerade jetzt zum Endspurt hin. Einfach im Thread nach eigenen Beiträgen ohne Suchwort suchen, und alle Eure gemeldeten Fänge werden Euch angezeigt. Wenn die ein 'Like' von Minimax haben, wurden sie auch schon registriert.

Tja, und auf den kleinen Fisch unter dem Gründling, lieber Fischkopp 1961 bin ich absichtlich nicht eingegangen, denn ich kann ihn nicht sicher identifizieren. Ich tippe aber auf Blaubandbärbling. Vielleicht wissen Forelle74 oder Jesco Peschutter oder weitere unsere vielen fischkundigen Teilnehmer Rat?

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, und auf den kleinen Fisch unter dem Gründling, lieber @Fischkopp 1961 bin ich absichtlich nicht eingegangen, denn ich kann ihn nicht sicher identifizieren. Ich tippe aber auf Blaubandbärbling. Vielleicht wissen @Forelle74 oder @Jesco Peschutter oder weitere unsere vielen fischkundigen Teilnehmer Rat?



Ich hätte auf den ersten Blick Bitterling gesagt aber die Blaubanddinger gibt es hier auch nicht und daher hab ich so einen noch nicht live gesehen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf den ersten Blick Bitterling gesagt aber die Blaubanddinger gibt es hier auch nicht und daher hab ich so einen noch nicht live gesehen.


Ich bin da auch alles andere als firm, ist nur so ein Schuss ins Blaue(hahaha) von grünen Tisch. Sieht aber ziemlich ähnlich aus: https://neobiota.bfn.de/handbuch/fische/pseudorasbora-parva.html


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist etwas durcheinander, und ich fürchte das ist mein Fehler
> Du hattest damals zwei Fische als Rotauge und Rotfeder gemeldet, die nach Beratung beides Rotfedern waren:
> 
> Daher sind nun in Deinen Fangmeldungen im Thread zwei Rotfedern vertreten:
> ...


Werter Minimax,

besten Dank für die Erläuterung, nun habe auch ich es verstanden. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass mir noch die Rotfeder fehlt.   
Somit mache ich mich nun halt auf die Pirsch um ein Rotauge zu überlisten. Sollte machbar sein. 
Zum kleinen Fischlein sei gesagt: Es ist ein Blaubandbärbling aber mit ganz viel Glück, kann ich den von Professor Tinca erwähnten Bitterling auch noch präsentieren.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Zum kleinen Fischlein sei gesagt: Es ist ein Blaubandbärbling aber mit ganz viel Glück, kann ich den von Professor Tinca erwähnten Bitterling auch noch präsentieren.


Das wäre ja ein schönes Himmel-Hölle Kleinfischduo: Einerseits der kleine schurkische Invasor, andererseits der arg bedrohte Muschelknutscher. Wären übrigens beides Erstmeldungen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juli 2021)

Sodale, nun konnte ich auch meinen Angstgegner bezwingen. Wobei bezwingen sich nicht auf diesen Drill bezieht. 
Eigentlich bekomme ich diese Spezies ja eher als Beifang beim Spinnfischen an den Haken und gehe da nicht immer als Sieger hervor.
Die Grundmontage mit einem Tau Wurm hat mir nun aber dazu verholfen auch diese Fischart ohne große Gegenwehr für die OCC einzustreichen.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Juli 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sodale, nun konnte ich auch meinen Angstgegner bezwingen. Wobei bezwingen sich nicht auf diesen Drill bezieht.
> Eigentlich bekomme ich diese Spezies ja eher als Beifang beim Spinnfischen an den Haken und gehe da nicht immer als Sieger hervor.
> Die Grundmontage mit einem Tau Wurm hat mir nun aber dazu verholfen auch diese Fischart ohne große Gegenwehr für die OCC einzustreichen.


Petri zum Wels.
Auch ein dickes Petri allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## thanatos (28. Juli 2021)

ja heute war wieder ein schöner Tag , keine Badegäste ,keine Angler und ca 30 ha
See für mich ganz alleine , habe heute mal mit Mistwürmern versucht -
na ging ganz wild los ,Bärschleins so um die 10 cm haben wohl sowas wie 
Fussball gespielt ab und zu ist auch mal einer hängen geblieben ,ging gut 30 min so
dann haben die Weißfische zum Futter gefunden - Rotfedern und Rotaugen -
und endlich mal ein kleiner Blei . 
Lese hier gern was meine Petribrüder so fangen - einige Arten habe ich noch nie gesehen
hatte eigentlich bei mir so um die 20 Arten vorgesehen ,als ich mich angemeldet habe,
aber der gute alte Zahn der Zeit hat schon ganz schön an mir geknabbert , was 
doch einige Einschränkungen mit sich bringt , sehe es eh nicht so verbissen und 
Fische habe ich 67 Anglerjahren bestimmt genug gefangen und nun noch kilometerweit
fahren um mal ne Schwarzmeergrundel zu fangen - nööö muß nicht sein .


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja heute war wieder ein schöner Tag , keine Badegäste ,keine Angler und ca 30 ha
> See für mich ganz alleine , habe heute mal mit Mistwürmern versucht -
> na ging ganz wild los ,Bärschleins so um die 10 cm haben wohl sowas wie
> Fussball gespielt ab und zu ist auch mal einer hängen geblieben ,ging gut 30 min so
> ...


Absolut gesunde Einstellung, und wie ich finde, sehr ooc-mäßig; Den Spass an der Freud,
und den freundlichen Austausch unter uns, Das Auslüften unserer Spezialisten-Schneckenhäuschen
das glaub ich hatte the Andal so im SInn, ob 3 Spezies oder 63 ist doch nur Nebensache,


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 28.7. bis Post #301 Brasse thanatos
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 41*
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimax (29. Juli 2021)

Da nun lediglich 4 kümmerliche Wochen bis zum FInale der OCC bleiben, ist es, glaube ich, erlaubt an dieser Stelle eine
gestaffelte Version der Tabelle zu posten.

Es handelt sich nicht um ein Ranking oder soll dem Spannungsaufbau dienen. husthust. Die gestaffelte Tabelle dient ausschliesslich
der Förderung der Kommunikation unter den Teilnehmern der Untersuchung und der Orientierung innerhalb der wissenschaftlichen
Gemeinschaft.

Jedenfalls, Ladies and Gentlemen, so siehts im Augenblick aus- dsieht man von Jesco-"Fc Bayern München"-Peschutter einmal ab, ist das obere Feld sehr, sehr eng.:


FischartenTeilnehmer26Jesco Peschutter17Gert-Show16Finke2016k(l)einangelprofi14Luis281114Minimax13slappy12Mooskugel11Fischkopp 196111tokka10Forelle7410Professor Tinca9bobbl8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7skyduck7Thomas.6bw16Geomas6mikesch6rippi6Stippi685Bilch5Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz4BaFO4Jason4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe564thanatos2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.Hecht100+HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962Pescadorporbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786


----------



## thanatos (29. Juli 2021)

Bin schon auf das Ende gespannt - wie viel Fischarten in der Häufigkeit gefangen 
werden so was wie Blaubandbärbling  dürfte ja nicht sehr oft vorkommen .


----------



## Nuesse (29. Juli 2021)

Die Hamburger ,wie sollte es auch anders sein ,sind natürlich ganz unten in der Tabelle .


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> sieht man von Jesco-"Fc Bayern München"-Peschutter einmal ab, ist das obere Feld sehr, sehr eng.:


Werter Minimax, das mag zutreffen, aber die zählbaren Abstände im hinteren Feld sind deutlich...ähh..kleiner.


----------



## Minimax (29. Juli 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Werter Minimax, das mag zutreffen, aber die zählbaren Abstände im hinteren Feld sind deutlich...ähh..kleiner.


Ist natürlich absolut richtig, aber ich wiederhole mein OCC Mantra: Ein guter Nachmittag am Kanal7Flüsschen/Teich, ne leichte Posenmontage
und ein paar Handvoll Maden können für Bewegung in der Tabelle sorgen.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Juli 2021)

Wir wollen gleich nochmals "angreifen". Es geht an den kleinen Fluss, mit der vielbeschworen leichten Posenmontage. Ich werde mich an Platz x?x katapulieren. 

Vielleicht


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Gestern hat es endlich wieder mit der OCC-Rute geklappt, und sogar Zielfisch. An Größe (untermaßig) u. Menge (einziger Fisch in 3 1/2 Stunden) muss ich noch arbeiten, aber Fisch ist Fisch.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist natürlich absolut richtig, aber ich wiederhole mein OCC Mantra: Ein guter Nachmittag am Kanal7Flüsschen/Teich, ne leichte Posenmontage
> und ein paar Handvoll Maden können für Bewegung in der Tabelle sorgen.


Nun denn, dann nehme ich eine guten Morgen und einen kleinen verwunschenen Waldsee, welcher von einem Bach gespeist wird. Mantra und Pinkies werden dabei sein. Hoffentlich erwischt mich der Wildschütz nicht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da nun lediglich 4 kümmerliche Wochen bis zum FInale der OCC bleiben, ist es, glaube ich, erlaubt an dieser Stelle eine
> gestaffelte Version der Tabelle zu posten.
> 
> Es handelt sich nicht um ein Ranking oder soll dem Spannungsaufbau dienen. husthust. Die gestaffelte Tabelle dient ausschliesslich
> ...



Ich mag diesen Jesco irgendwie nich...so ein Streber...

R.S.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (30. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen Jesco irgendwie nich...so ein Streber...
> 
> R.S.



Mich muss ja nicht jeder mögen. Nur den Vergleich mit FC Bayern München finde ich nicht so passend, da mein Herz eigentlich für Werder Bremen schlägt. Aber die spielen ja gerade nur ganz weit unten mit


----------



## Mooskugel (30. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Mich muss ja nicht jeder mögen. Nur den Vergleich mit FC Bayern München finde ich nicht so passend, da mein Herz eigentlich für Werder Bremen schlägt. Aber die spielen ja gerade nur ganz weit unten mit


Och,
wenn man von unten guckt ist das ganz schön weit oben.


----------



## Minimax (30. Juli 2021)

Liebe Teilnehmer, 
Ein neuer OCC-Gazetteer wurde eingestellt, alle Fischarten und Fänger im Überblick,
auch die kleine Tabelle wurde aktualisiert:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 30.7. bis Post #304 Schleie mikesch
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 41*
> 
> ...





Minimax schrieb:


> *OCC-Gazetteer*
> 
> Liebe OCC´ler,
> hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.
> ...


und wie immer der aktuelle Gazetteer auch hier im Thread:
	

		
			
		

		
	






herzlich, das OCC-Team

Forelle74
Jesco Peschutter
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (30. Juli 2021)

Herrje, 2fette Dendros plus 2 Maden am 10er Haken- Der kleine Kamikazepilot kann fing Glück sagen das ich zu faul bin die Raubfischbox hervorzukramen...


----------



## Minimax (30. Juli 2021)

So, liebe Mitoccler,
das vorwitzige kleine Federnrot ging mir im Rahmen einer OCC Aktion an den Haken. 
Ich war nämlich heute seit Jahren wieder an einem kleinen, in ständiger Austrocknungs- /Umkipp- /Verbuttungsgefahr schwebenden Torfstich. Missionsziel war der mächtige Giebel, den man dort seinerzeit gut fangen konnte.

Hier seht ihr meine kleine Angelstelle mitten im Röhricht. Das Gewässer ost meist ca 70 cm tief, in der Mitte wo meine Pose steht (wer findet sie?) Ist ne Mulde ca 1m tief. Der Grund ist sehr weich, also keine Chance fürs Bodenblei. 





Zunächst hab ich den Bereich der Mulde mit ner Mischung aus Partikeln (Mais, Weizen, Hanf) mit dem Katatapult locker belegt, und dann ne leichte Liftmontage mit Dendro/Made ausgebracht.
Zumindest an Land hat sich das Futter bewährt, nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich eine kleine Brandmaus begrüßen, die sich für die herabgefallenen Partikel interessierte.









Tja, an der Pose tat sich wenig, und ich habe mal hier und da probiert, mit der Tiefe und der Bleiverteilung herumgespielt, und es gab auch immer wieder etwas Gezuppel, aber nix richtiges.
In der Zwischenzeit schwamm ne prachtvolle Ringelnatter heran und legte direkt zu meinen Füssen an- ob sie die Maus bemerkt hat? Das schöne Tier ist ins Schilf geglitten, ohne das ich es ablichten konnte.
Und irgendwann legte die Pose sich tatsächlich schräg und zog von dannen, und endlich konnte ich mein erstes Giebelchen seit Jahren landen:




Aber so ganz astrein hats nicht geklappt, denn es gab zwar kurz darauf nen zweiten, aber danach war Schluss, bzw. Nur noch sporadische Gezuppel und Miniaturrotaugen. Offenbar waren die Partikel doch nicht so verlockend.
Egal, Zielfisch ist Zielfisch, und mit ach und Krach hat der Plan an diesem heissen Nachmittag ja doch geklappt, ich konnte aus dem Schwitz-Mücken-Schilfnest fliehen und die Maus hats auch auch gefreut. Hier also mein offizieller OCC Giebel (und gleichzeitig Ükelcup), etwas kleiner als der erste:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und schöne Stunden am Wasser, a bissel was geht immer,
Herzlich 
Euer
Privat-Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nun denn, dann nehme ich eine guten Morgen und einen kleinen verwunschenen Waldsee, welcher von einem Bach gespeist wird. Mantra und Pinkies werden dabei sein. Hoffentlich erwischt mich der Wildschütz nicht...


Der Plan war gefasst und wurde heute früh umgesetzt.
Mein Wecker erwies sich als A…och, sodass ich 30 Minuten später als geplant aus den Federn kam. Schnell den großen Kaffee gemacht, die gestern erworbenen Pinkies aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und ab ins Auto.
Vom Waldparkplatz war es ein bisschen zu laufen, aber das stört mich nicht. 
Im erwachenden Morgen erreichte ich den kleinen verwunschenen Waldsee, welcher vor 2 Jahren fast ganz trocken fiel, aber dieses Jahr wieder gut gefüllt ist.
Zuerst probierte ich es auf der einen Uferseite zwischen Seerosen, aber außer einer fast adulten Teichhuhn-Bande interessierte sich niemand für meine anglerischen Bemühungen.
Also Sachen gepackt und zur anderen, nicht bewachsenen Uferseite gelaufen…


Und siehe da, hier fanden die Pinkies schnell Abnehmer. Die leichte 1-g-Pose zeigte Aktivitäten unter an und dann ging es schnell.



Jetzt sitz ich zufrieden beim Frühstück und plane die nächsten Unternehmungen.


----------



## Minimax (1. August 2021)

Hahaha, das Glückliche Ende Einer zweitägigen Odyssee durch die tümpeligsten Dorftümpelsüdbrandenburgs! Buchstäblich in letzter Minute, nämlich 5 Minuten nachdem Mrs. Minimax angerufen hat und sich nen schönen Abend wünscht!
	

		
			
		

		
	






So, jetzt Flugs ins Minimobil gehüpft und nach Hause gebraust. Ich weiss zwar nicht genau wo ich bin, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein langer Weg!
Huzzah,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2021)

Der sieht ja drollig aus.
Petri Heil Mini!


----------



## yukonjack (1. August 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Mich muss ja nicht jeder mögen. Nur den Vergleich mit FC Bayern München finde ich nicht so passend, da mein Herz eigentlich für* Werder Bremen schlägt.* Aber die spielen ja gerade nur ganz weit unten mit


Ein guter Junge unser Jesco


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, das Glückliche Ende Einer zweitägigen Odyssee durch die tümpeligsten Dorftümpelsüdbrandenburgs! Buchstäblich in letzter Minute, nämlich 5 Minuten nachdem Mrs. Minimax angerufen hat und sich nen schönen Abend wünscht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werter Minimax, so muss das sein, wenn man(n) zweitägige Angeltouren unternimmt und in letzter Minute den Zielfisch erwischt. Dickes Petri, ist wohl der Erstnachweis in der OCC.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Nach meinem morgendlichen Trip in den Wald hatte ich heute Nachmittag Plan 2: ein kleiner beschaulicher Nebenfluss des Mains, dort so 8 bis 10 m breit, hatte es mir angetan. Beim eher zufälligen Treffen heute Vormittag mit dem 2. Vorsitzenden des ortsansässigen Vereins, der den Spirit der OCC sehr gut fand, erhielt ich nicht nur Tipps zu Zielfischen, sondern auch gleich meine Tageskarte (Uwe, danke dafür!).
Als ich gegen 16 Uhr am Wasser meinen Parkplatz einnehmen wollte, stand neben mir eine Frau mit einer Flex-Leine in der Hand und war ziemlich aufgeregt...auf die Frage, ob sie HIlfe bräuchte, antwortete sie: Vielleicht, unser Hund ist vorne ins Wasser gesprungen und kommt das steile Ufer nicht mehr hoch!
Das ich das angeborene Helfersyndrom habe, holte ich meinen Kescher aus dem Kofferraum und lief mit ihr zu der Stelle, wo schon ihr Mann versuchte, den Foxterrier, der ziemlich erschöpft seine Kreise schwamm, anzulocken. Drei Versuche, den Foxi einzukeschern, scheiterten, da er den Kescher mied. Das muss doch klappen, dachte ich mir und machte noch einen halben Schritt vor...und...fand mich im hüfttiefen Wasser wieder. Kennste abgeruscht?
Egal, Hund in Not, also los und den Vierbeiner im Wasser einfangen. Als ich ihn hatte und die Böschung hochhob, nahmen Frauchen und Herrchen ihn freudestrahlend entgegen, um im nächsten Moment zu überlegen, wie sie mir noch helfen können, da das Ufer wirklich sehr hoch war. Erst retteten sie meinen Kescher, welchen ich reichte, dann zogen Sie mich (mit meinen geschmeidigen 70kg) an den Armen hoch, bis ich festen Halt hatte. Ich war unterhalb meines Allerwertesten klitschenass, aber der Foxi war safe und wälzte sich schon freudig im Gras.
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat! 
Sollte ich dann das geplante Angeln abbrechen und nach Hause fahren? Das wäre sicher nicht in Andals Sinne gewesen, oder?
Die Socken hing ich über die Autospiegel zum Trocknen, die wasserdichten Schuhe zog ich aus und begann barfuss aufzubauen und anzufüttern. Schließlich waren es 25 Grad, Sonne und Wind kamen dazu, da trocknet sicher alles schnell.
Während der kommenden knapp 3 Stunden hatte ich Besuch von einigen Fahrradfahrern, einer Ringelnatter, einem Biber und 2 Eisvögeln. Auf den Wiesen hinter mir stolzierten die Störche, schon ein beschaulicher Anblick.
Unter Wasser war Aktion, neben Rotaugen und kleinen Döbeln hatte ich auch den Gobio, welchen ich live gepostet hatte. Aber beim letzten Fisch war ich mir nicht sicher, ob das vielleicht der Hasel ist? Ich werde gleich vom Handy drei Fotos schicken und bitte das ehrenwerte Dreigestirn um Prüfung, ob es der erhoffte Hasel ist oder nur ein schnöder Silber-Döbel...die verkleiden sich ja, wie Mininax weiß.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. August 2021)

Hier die Fotos


----------



## Mikesch (1. August 2021)

Ist ein Hasel (Leuciscus _leuciscus_).
Der fehlt mir auch noch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2021)

Hasel. 


R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

ich sehe auch einen Hasel


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Ich danke euch! Ich war mir nicht sicher, kannte ich diesen Fisch bisher nur aus der Theorie...
Dann stelle ich das Fangfoto ein und hoffe, das Dreigestirn widerspricht da nicht. 
Bitte die nackigen Füße im Bildhintergrund nicht beachten.


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Lieber Gert-Show 
Ich schliesse mich den Vorrednern an, bzw. Ich schließe ein Döbelkind aus, und würd daher auch sagen es ist ein Hasel. 
Und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht, die Hundeszene ist goldig.  
Ich finds beeindruckend was für nen Spurt Du noch einlegst, coole Sache
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. August 2021)

Auch der Fischkopp war am Wochenende, genauer gesagt, von Samstag auf Sonntag on Tour. Zielfisch war ein "Urgestein" und der geräucherte Lachs im Futterkorb sowie der Tauwurm am Haken sollten es richten. Leider blieb mir der Zielfisch verwehrt, jedoch ging ich nicht ganz leer aus und kann zumindest zwei Weitere Spezies melden.

Wünsche ALLEN eine gute und erfolgreiche Woche.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Noch sind es ein paar Tage, das war nur ein Zwischenspurt. 
Wenn ich den Jesco noch einhole, dann wird der von mir keine blau-weiße, sondern eine grün-weiß-gestreifte Wollmütze bekommen, passend in Werder-Bremen-Grün. Die muss er dann mindestens eine Woche tragen!


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Noch sind es ein paar Tage, das war nur ein Zwischenspurt.


Go-Gert-Show, Go-Gert-Show..!


----------



## Snâsh (2. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Go-Gert-Show, Go-Gert-Show..!


#Teamgert


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Nochmal Petri allen Fängern!

Boah, ich hab doch neulich rumgewhined über ein paar Kratzer auf dem Blank meiner OCC Rute.
Ich hab heut zum ersten mal einen genaueren Blick auf die Griffkappe der MkIV geworfen- die hats mal mal wirklich gesehen  




Aber Gut, ich weiss auch woher die zwei, drei winzigen Kratzerchen stammen, jedes für sich ein Ehrenabzeichen für den treuen Stock. Nur schade das das billige Alu so offenlegt.

Bei der MkV (bereits in Planung) gibts entweder Rubberkork oder gleich was aus Vollmessing!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Rubberkork oder gleich was aus Vollmessing!




Edelstahl!
Das verkratzt nocht so schnell.









						Tackle24 exklusive Edelstahl Einsteckkappe - versch. Größen, 4,40 €
					

Hochwertige Einsteckkappe aus Edelstahl in dezenter Optik als idealer Abschluss für Duplon- oder Korkgriffe




					www.tackle24.de


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Edelstahl!
> Das verkratzt nocht so schnell.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ne Möglichkeit, danke für den Hinweis. Letztendlich steht und fällt Art und Aussehen der Abschlusskappe (und Hakenöse und Winding Check sowie in gewissem Sinne auch die Farbe der Wicklungen, also alle "Geschmackskomponenten") mit der Farbe des Blanks und der Ringe, die ja funktional bestimmt sind und deren Farbe daher nicht so frei wählbar ist.
Ich sehe, das die Mehrzahl der Blanks der Klasse die ich im Auge habe ins graue geht.


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Bitterling
> Anhang anzeigen 381494


Hol mich der Teufel, Finkmaster hat den Bitterlingserstnachweis!
Die Identifikation scheint auf den ersten Blick schwierig* könnte ja doch ein kleines Federnrot sein- doch Die Spezies ist deutlich erkennbar, denn:

" [...] die Seitenlinie ist unvollständig und endet nach der 5. oder 6. Schuppe. " (https://www.fischlexikon.eu/fischlexikon/fische-suchen.php?fisch_id=0000000036)





Fettes Petri, lieber Herr Kollege! 

hg
Minimax


*in dieser Phase der OCC kommen verstärkt Kleinis in den Fokus. Bitte achtet darauf, die Fotos gerade hinsichtlich der Flossenumrisse etc. aussagekräftig zu gestalten, gerade bei Döbel-Hasel-Ukelei etc. Das Fischwohl geht aber natürlich vor. Bitte achtet darauf, EIN aussagekräftiges Photo pro Fangmeldung einzustellen (Ja Mr. Schleien- Slappy , ich meine Sie -btw. herzliches Petri zu den tollen Giebeln!)


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Auch von mir Petri zum Erstnachweis! Tolle Sache!
Ich musste nach dem Sonntag, als gleich drei Löwen Ihrer Art in die Combo hinein getockt sind , wieder das Feeling für meine Angelmethode bekommen. Belohnt wurde ich mit einem Mittsechziger Thunder, der den 5er-Easy-Shiner am KickbackRig inhallierte. Endlich mal ein Drill.


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> mit einem Mittsechziger Thunder, der den 5er-Easy-Shiner am KickbackRig inhallierte.


Obwohl ich vermutlich jünger an Jahren als Du bist, merke ich an solchen Sätzen das ich alt werde.  Auf jeden Fall aber ein kräftiges Petri für Dich!


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Werter Maximax, ich denke nicht, dass ich lebenserfahrener bin als du. So wie du Vincent begrüßt hattest, die Sprache war mir fremd...Das ist ja auch nicht entscheidend.
Whatever, wir werden es am 1.OCC-Gedächtnis-Treffen (wann findet das eigentlich statt???)bei einem gemeinsamen  besprechen.
@ Dreamteam (=Dreigestirn) ich bitte um coronakonforme Planung.


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> am 1.OCC-Gedächtnis-Treffen


DAS ist mit SIcherheit der wichtigste OCC-Beitrag seit dem Startpost!





Gert-Show schrieb:


> @ Dreamteam (=Dreigestirn) ich bitte um coronakonforme Planung.


Nix da, selbst ist der Mann  

Also, Gemeinde, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Gert-Show (2. August 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert, 2.8.
Leute, wir sind im Augenblick bei 43 FIscharten!


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 2.8. bis Post #315 Hecht Luis2811
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 43*
> 
> ...



Um der neuen Dynamik Rechung zu tragen, und im Sinne der Kommunikation und der Standortbestimmung der Teilnehmer füge ich erneut eine nach Fangmeldungen gestaffelte Teilnehmertabelle an.
In den letzten Tagen ist eine deutliche Intensivierung der OCC-Aktivitäten zu beobachten, ich denke das hängt mit dem olympischen Geist, der nun auch
unseren beschaulichen Diskurs erreicht zusammen


SpeziesTeilnehmer26Jesco Peschutter20Gert-Show17Finke2016k(l)einangelprofi16Luis281116Minimax14slappy13Fischkopp 196113Mooskugel11Professor Tinca11tokka10Forelle749bobbl8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7mikesch7skyduck7Thomas.6bw16Geomas6rippi6Stippi685Bilch5Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz4BaFO4Jason4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe564thanatos2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.Hecht100+HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962Pescadorporbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786


----------



## thanatos (3. August 2021)

na als alter Knochen hat man es nicht so leicht ein paar unterschiedliche Fischchen 
zu erwischen , letzter Versuch mal ne Güster oder ´n Schlei zu erwischen - nix nur 
Plötzen und Rotfedern . An meiner Kaulbarsch - Gründlingstelle - na da habe ich nicht 
mal ´nen Parkplatz gefunden da tummeln sich nun die Corona geplagten Städter mit ihren
kleinen Wasserfahrzeugen .Nun hab erstmal noch ein paar Tage "Rücken "und das bei dem 
herrlichem Angelwetter . Nächstes mal meinen Giebel - Karauschentümpel erkunden
ob ich da noch rankomme .
na dann allen ein herzliches Petri Heil


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. August 2021)

Petri in die Runde!

Ich freue mich über die vielen eher seltenen Arten, die in letzter Zeit gemeldet wurden. Einige davon hab ich noch nie live gesehen geschweige denn gefangen.

Ich war nach vierwöchiger AngelAbstinenz am Wochenende auch mal kurz für 1 Stunde an einem kleinen Wiesenbächlein unterwegs Und konnte innerhalb kürzester Zeit tatsächlich vier verschiedene Arten fangen. Dabei ist mir noch eine schöne mittdreißiger Bachforelle abgesprungen. Leider war nichts Neues im Rahmen der OCC dabei. Vielleicht reicht es noch für einen letzten verzweifelten Versuch vor Ende des Wertungszeitraums.
Mal schauen…
Allen andern: Haut rein!


----------



## Finke20 (3. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hol mich der Teufel, Finkmaster hat den Bitterlingserstnachweis!




Da es mit den größeren Fischen im Moment etwas schwierig ist, habe ich mit meinen Angelkumpel ein spezielle Gewässertour unternommen. Alles was an Kleinst-und Kleingewässer in unserem Bereich ist wurde angefahren. Das ganze hat 8 Stunden gedauert. Zum Glück ist meine bessere Hälfte so tolerant  .
Aber überall gingen Rotfedern, Plötzen, Bleie, Güstern und Barschen in mini Format an den 20 Haken.
Zum Abschluss versuchten wir es nochmal an einem verkrauteten Grabenabschnitt.






Auch hier gingen die Üblichen verdächtigen an den Haken. Doch auf einmal hatte ich die etwas anders aussehende Rotfeder an den Haken  , zum Glück ist mein Begleiter mit dabei gewesen und hat es gleich als Bitterling erkannt. Die Freude ist groß gewesen über diesen Fang.






Mal sehen was jetzt noch ansteht.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. August 2021)

Oh - ich sehe gerade dass mir bloß noch elf Arten fehlen um unter die Top Ten zu kommen..
Jetzt muß ich aber mal hinne machen.....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> DAS ist mit SIcherheit der wichtigste OCC-Beitrag seit dem Startpost!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Gert und ich wüssten da spontan eine passende Location.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2021)

Auf jeden Fall ist das der geeignete Ort, Detlev!


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh - ich sehe gerade dass mir bloß noch elf Arten fehlen um unter die Top Ten zu kommen..
> Jetzt muß ich aber mal hinne machen.....


Hättest du doch die Powerlocken genommen...


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2021)

Glückwunsch Luis zum Moderlieschen, das hatte noch keiner! 
Wenn du so weiter machst, schaffst du den Jesco auch noch.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dabei.


Bin auch dabei^^


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei^^


Bei "Zero-Points" in der Challenge ist die Teilnahme leider nicht möglich.
+++bitte posten Sie einen Fang+++bitte posten Sie einen Fang+++bitte posten Sie einen Fang+++


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. August 2021)

Da liegt doch was im Argen  , wenn 20 Teilnehmer noch nichts eingestellt haben. 
Bin ja auch lange genug ausgefallen aber so viel Dauerkranke wird es doch hoffentlich nicht geben. 
Dennoch auf diesem Wege nochmals gute Besserung an alle Leidenden. Wird schon wieder! 

Könnte ja sein, dass da Dutzende Fangmeldungen zurückgehalten / gesammelt werden, und das Feld ganz am Schluss nochmal richtig durchgemischt wird.


----------



## Minimax (4. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Könnte ja sein, dass da Dutzende Fangmeldungen zurückgehalten / gesammelt werden, und das Feld ganz am Schluss nochmal richtig durchgemischt wird.


Das glaub ich nicht, hatte da vor einiger Zeit auch mal was geschrieben zu.
Ich hoffe nicht, das jemand so vorgeht, das wäre sehr schade, fragwürdig und *äußerst irritierend*


----------



## Minimax (4. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Da liegt doch was im Argen  , wenn 20 Teilnehmer noch nichts eingestellt haben.


Ich finds eher überraschend, das über 40 Leute aktiv teilnehmen, insgeheim hatte ich zu Beginn und unter dem Eindruck der Anmeldungswelle kurz vor Start die Aktivenquote auf max. 50% geschätzt. 
Bestimmt gibts einige echte Karteileichen, aber ich denke die meisten Passiveb Teilnehmer haben Gute Gründe. Ich würd da keinen Druck aufbauen, es soll Spass machen, und dabei ist wer angemeldet ist.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds eher überraschend, das über 40 Leute aktiv teilnehmen, insgeheim hatte ich zu Beginn und unter dem Eindruck der Anmeldungswelle kurz vor Start die Aktivenquote auf max. 50% geschätzt.
> Bestimmt gibts einige echte Karteileichen, aber ich denke die meisten Passiveb Teilnehmer haben Gute Gründe. Ich würd da keinen Druck aufbauen, es soll Spass machen, und dabei ist wer angemeldet ist.


Servus, ich will hier doch gar niemanden anprangern oder etwas unterstellen, deshalb sollte sich auch niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlen.
Es war halt nur eine Überlegung meinerseits, warum wohl so viele noch gar nichts eingestellt haben. Wäre halt echt erschreckend wenn so viele krankheitsbedingt ausfallen oder dem Vorhaben wegen Zeitmangel nicht nachkommen können.

Auch wenn Du schreibst:
das wäre sehr schade, fragwürdig und *äußerst irritierend - *wäre es ja dennoch legitim. 

Auch ich habe mich über die hohe Teilnehmerzahl gefreut und man sieht ja auch, dass Jene welche noch nichts eingestellt haben hier im Thread sehr wohl aktiv teilnehmen. 
Ich bin halt Skorpion und es liegt in meiner Natur ab und zu mal etwas zu sticheln.  Denn eigentlich wollte ich die 20 Teilnehmer nur ermutigen doch mal loszuziehen, denn irgend einen Fisch fängt doch jeder.


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Minimax schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, Gemeinde, wie siehts aus?
> ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. August 2021)

Selbst wenn man nur ein Stündchen Zeit hat, kann es sich lohnen ans Wasser zu sprinten.
So geschehen am am gestrigen Nachmittag. Konnte ich doch diesem Seerosenfeld einen Bewohner entlocken.
Bin zwar scheinbar im Kinderzimmer gelandet aber egal, eine Weitere Spezies zum "abhaken."


----------



## Gert-Show (5. August 2021)

Jetzt purzeln die Fangmeldungen ja richtig rein. Die Verfolgergruppe positioniert sich, um Mr. Blau-Weiß-Beanie die Spitzenposition abzuluchsen.
Jesco Peschutter *Wir kommen!
*


----------



## Mooskugel (5. August 2021)




----------



## Finke20 (5. August 2021)

Hallo Liebe Wissenschaftler,

ja es gingen in der letzten Zeit ordentlich Fangmeldungen ein und dazu sage ich erstmal Petri.



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jetzt purzeln die Fangmeldungen ja richtig rein. Die Verfolgergruppe positioniert sich, um Mr. Blau-Weiß-Beanie die Spitzenposition abzuluchsen.
> @Jesco Peschutter *Wir kommen!*



Gert-Show  ich bin mir sicher das Jesco Peschutter noch einiges im Köcher hat, vielleicht geht es auch noch in den ganz hohen Norden.

Ja kurzer Bericht zu gestern. Eigentlich sollte gestern die Regenbogenforelle von der Liste gestrichen werden. Und aus diesem Grund ging es für mich, zu aller aller ersten Mal an einen Angelteich. Doch leider hatte der Betreiber keine guten Nachrichten, durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen, sind die Forellen nicht in Stimmung.  
Aber schon schön das er uns diese Info vorher gibt. 

Ja was jetzt, es muss ein neuer Plan her. Mein Flüsschen wo ich im letztem Jahr recht gut Döbel gefangen habe, ist auch nicht weit weg und da meine Angelkumpel dieses noch nicht kannte, statteten wir ihm einen Besuch ab. Bei Henri volle Begeisterung für dieses Flüsschen. 
An einer seichten, sandigen Stelle große Aufregung, mein Begleiter der mit Polbrille ausgestattet war hatte am Grund etwas erspäht, da stehen Alande und noch andere kleine Fische. 
Ja was soll ich sagen. es wurden keine Alande gefangen doch dafür Gründlinge und das noch in beachtlicher Stückzahl.






Doch der Aland wollte nicht ans Band, aber über den Gründling habe ich mich riesig gefreut .

Abends ging es noch mal mit Frauchen an die Peene und dort konnte ich auch wieder einen Fisch von der Liste streichen.
Ein kleiner Wels gab noch ein kurzes Stelldichein  und gegen 23 Uhr ging es nach Hause.






Und wieder ist ein wunderschöner Angeltag zu Ende gegangen und das Ende des Urlaubes kommt immer näher.

Mal sehen was heute noch so anliegt.


----------



## Moringotho (5. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds eher überraschend, das über 40 Leute aktiv teilnehmen, insgeheim hatte ich zu Beginn und unter dem Eindruck der Anmeldungswelle kurz vor Start die Aktivenquote auf max. 50% geschätzt.
> Bestimmt gibts einige echte Karteileichen, aber ich denke die meisten Passiveb Teilnehmer haben Gute Gründe. Ich würd da keinen Druck aufbauen, es soll Spass machen, und dabei ist wer angemeldet ist.



sers,

ich arbeite dran!
gibt evt noch ein kleines zeitfenster zwischen den beiden rehas.
da darf ich wohl 3 oder 4 tage mal nach hause.
muss nur frauchen, wetter und mein schwiegervater auf eine linie bekommen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gert-Show (5. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Gert-Show  ich bin mir sicher das Jesco Peschutter noch einiges im Köcher hat, vielleicht geht es auch noch in den ganz hohen Norden.


Durchaus möglich, aber er kennt unsere Gegenwehr noch nicht...


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus, ich will hier doch gar niemanden anprangern oder etwas unterstellen, deshalb sollte sich auch niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlen.
> Es war halt nur eine Überlegung meinerseits, warum wohl so viele noch gar nichts eingestellt haben. Wäre halt echt erschreckend wenn so viele krankheitsbedingt ausfallen oder dem Vorhaben wegen Zeitmangel nicht nachkommen können.
> 
> Auch wenn Du schreibst:
> ...


Dann warst du noch nicht mit mir los. 
Schneider gehört bei mir zum Hauptprogramm. ^^
Außer auf nem Angelkutter, da hatte ich von 40 Touren erst 2x Schneider und 4x Absage wegen Schlechtwetter.


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Schneider gehört bei mir zum Hauptprogramm. ^^



Das ist gut zu wissen, der Schneider fehlt uns noch auf der Artenliste:









						Schneider (Alburnoides bipunctatus) | Fischlexikon
					

Der Schneider (Alburnoides bipunctatus) ist ein Süßwasserfisch aus der Gattung Alburnoides und der Familie der Weißfische (Leuciscidae) und erreicht eine maximale Länge von etwa 16 cm. Er besiedelt bevorzugt klare, schnell fließende Bäche und kleine Flüsse mit   Kiesgrund (untere Forellenregi...



					www.fischlexikon.eu
				




 
Ich finds übrigens richtig cool, wie sich das OCC Karussell in den letzten Tagen dreht, mal sehen, vllt. kann der alte Minimax auch noch nen
Glückshäkchen setzen?


----------



## Gert-Show (5. August 2021)

Mmh, der Jesco war heute Mittag online, hat aber auf nix geantwortet. Entweder er ist gerade beruflich eingespannt, oder er verrät seine gerade geschmiedeten Norwegen-Pläne nicht, oder bespricht mit der Redaktion, ob ihm die grün-weiße Mütze auch steht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Jason (5. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mmh, der Jesco war heute MIttag online, hat aber auf nix geantwortet. Entweder er ist gerade beruflich eingespannt, oder er verrät seine gerade geschmiedeten Norwegen-Pläne nicht, oder bespricht mit der Redaktion, ob ihm die grün-weiße Mütze auch steht. Was meint ihr?


Ich glaube, der Jesco ist immer für eine Überraschung gut. Wenn er in Norwegen aufschlägt, schreibt er noch so einige Punkte gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jetzt purzeln die Fangmeldungen ja richtig rein. Die Verfolgergruppe positioniert sich, um Mr. Blau-Weiß-Beanie die Spitzenposition abzuluchsen.
> Jesco Peschutter *Wir kommen!
> *


So siehts mal aus, und daher: INFORMATION BURST!
Tabelle aktualisiert


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 6.8. bis Post #328 Wels Finke20
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 44*
> 
> ...


Zusätzlich die Tabelle in der allseits beliebten "Das-Ende-ist nahe-Edition" in nach Fangmeldungen gestaffelter Ansicht nur hier im Thread:


FischartenTeilnehmer26Jesco Peschutter20Gert-Show19Finke2017Luis281116k(l)einangelprofi16Minimax14slappy13Fischkopp 196113Mooskugel11Professor Tinca11tokka10Forelle749bobbl8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7mikesch7skyduck7Thomas.6bw16Geomas6rippi6Stippi685Bilch5Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz4BaFO4Jason4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe564thanatos2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.Hecht100+HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962Pescadorporbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786

Und weil wir jetzt bei whoppenden 44 Spezies sind und die Dynamik so anzieht gibts eine Gazetteer Sonderedition mit allen Fängern+Fängen!


Minimax schrieb:


> *OCC-Gazetteer*
> 
> Liebe OCC´ler,
> hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.
> ...


Und natürlich auch als Bild direkt hier im Thread





Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer noch viel Erfolg, sammelt fleissig weiter Spezies. Und bei der 45 ist ja eigentlich nur die Frage, wer sie mit welcher Spezies reisst. Was meint Ihr, schaffen wir die 50 Arten? Wird schwierig, aber es wäre ultracool.

herzlich
Euer OCC Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. August 2021)

Apro Fischarten
Es ist schon etwas verwunderlich das hier keine der typischen Donauartigen Fische gefangen werden.
Frauennerfling, Perlfisch, Schrätzer, Zingel etc. fehlen in der Liste noch gänzlich. 
Weißfische wie Zobel oder Zope vermisse ich ebenfalls, auch eine Nase wurde noch nicht gefangen obwohl die jetzt schon mehr besetzt wurde.
Süßwasserfische in Deutschland gibt es da durchaus noch mehr.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. August 2021)

Vielleicht haben wir keinen Wissenschaftler, der im Einzugsgebiet der Donau unterwegs ist?!
Aber mit den von dir genannten Arten wären wir dann schon bei 50.

Danke Minimax für die schnelle Auswertung, tolle Arbeit! 

Wenn jetzt noch Fischkopp 1961 seinen Hecht auch in den Fangmeldungen postet, zieht er mit Slappy gleich.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. August 2021)

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir für die letzten Tage noch drei Dinge für die gezielte Spezies-Jagd auf die Agenda gesetzt. Mal schauen, ob die Pläne aufgehen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe mir für die letzten Tage noch drei Dinge für die gezielte Spezies-Jagd auf die Agenda gesetzt. Mal schauen, ob die Pläne aufgehen.


Gerd demnächst auf der Pirsch im Norden und der Jagd nach Jesco!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir keinen Wissenschaftler, der im Einzugsgebiet der Donau unterwegs ist?!
> Aber mit den von dir genannten Arten wären wir dann schon bei 50.
> 
> Danke Minimax für die schnelle Auswertung, tolle Arbeit!
> ...


Soeben erfolgt und es geht auch gleich weiter, denn der Fischkopp war auch gestern mit ein wenig mehr Zeit im Gepäck unterwegs.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Gerd demnächst auf der Pirsch im Norden und* der Jagd nach Jesco!*


Wir sind doch nicht beim Biathlon! 

Übrigens werde ich beim Biathlon niemals Zweiter, denn ich habe ja ein Gewehr...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Tja, gestern war eigentlich ein etwas längerer Ansitz geplant. Eigentlich, denn letztendlich habe ich nach 2 Std. abgebrochen, da ich vor einem Gewitter reißaus genommen habe.






In dieser Zeit ging jedoch so einiges. Außer 17 Grundeln kamen noch 10 Rotfedern sowie, ja was eigentlich?
Ich habe zwar eine Idee, bin mir aber dennoch unsicher und vertraue da lieber auf jene die es besser wissen!

Was ist das?





Was ist das?





Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Gert-Show (6. August 2021)

Der erste Fisch ist ein kapitaler Ukelei, letzteres ist für mich ein Hasel.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Letzteres ist für mich ein Hasel.


Bin ich bei Dir  
Aber mal schauen was da noch kommt und auch das Dreigestirn sagt!
Beim 1. Fisch habe ich auch eine Idee will hier aber niemand beeinflussen.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2021)

Der erste könnte durchaus ein kleiner Rapfen sein, oder irre ich mich.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der erste könnte durchaus ein kleiner Rapfen sein, oder irre ich mich.


Du irrst! 
Der war nämlich auch dabei, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

beim Ersten Bild erkenne ich eine Seelaube auch Mairenke genannt
das zweite könnte Hasel sein, bin aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

Mairenke (Alburnus chalcoides) | Fischlexikon
					

Die Mairenke (Alburnus chalcoides, Synonym: Chalcalburnus chalcoides) ist ein Süßwasserfisch aus der Gattung Alburnus und der Familie der Weißfische (Leuciscidae). Die maximale Größe der  Mairenke beträgt etwa 40 cm, ihre durchschnittliche Größe etwa 20 cm. Von der Mairenke existieren auch  w...



					www.fischlexikon.eu


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Du irrst!
> Der war nämlich auch dabei, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381762


Zum ersten Fisch bin ich auch überfragt, aber das ist mal todsicher ein Räpflein. Wenn mal Bestimmungs oder sonstige Fragen ans Team bestehen statt Team oder Dreisgestirn am besten ins Posting unsere Nicknames mit nem @ reinschreiben, sonst könnt es sein das wir es überlesen oder erst nach längerer Zeit sehen.


----------



## bobbl (6. August 2021)

Morgen ist Occ Zeit eingeplant. Über Nacht an einem kleinen Fluss. Will ein zweistelliges Forschungsergebnis.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Ich werde heute Abend ebenfalls einen etwas längeren Ansitz wagen und habe dabei einen Zielfisch im Auge, der hier auch noch nicht eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Morgen ist Occ Zeit eingeplant. Über Nacht an einem kleinen Fluss. Will ein zweistelliges Forschungsergebnis.


Das wäre der größte Batzen auf einen Sitz bisher. Dennoch sagen mir meine Spinnensinne,  das klappt.


----------



## Mikesch (6. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> beim Ersten Bild erkenne ich eine Seelaube auch Mairenke genannt
> ...


Nö, dazu ist das Maul zu zart, eine "normale" Laube, für einen Rapfen ist die Maulspalte zu kurz.
Beim 2ten Fischlein tippe ich mal auf Aitel (Afterflosse), und beim 3. auf "Räpflein".

Edit zum x-ten: Ich geh' jetzt fischen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Nö, dazu ist das Maul zu zart, eine "normale" Laube, für einen Rapfen ist die Maulspalte zu kurz.
> Beim 2ten Fischlein tippe ich mal auf Aitel (Afterflosse), und beim 3. auf "Räpflein".
> 
> Edit zum x-ten: Ich geh' jetzt fischen.


bei der Laube beginnt die Afterflosse mittig der Rückenflosse, bei der Seelaube am Ende der Rückenflosse.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2021)

Ich hab mir heut mal  von der OCC-Artenhatz freigenommen um mich vergnügt dem Kerngeschäft zu widmen. Läuft schleppend (wenig Wasser...), aber läuft. Herrlich entspannend


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heut mal von der OCC-Artenhatz freigenommen um mich vergnügt dem Kerngeschäft zu widmen. Läuft schleppend (wenig Wasser...), aber läuft. Herrlich entspannend


Petri zum schönen Döbel


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2021)

oder handelt es sich nicht doch um einen etwas aus der Art geschlagenen "Hastedasgesehenfisch" ?
man sollte doch mal intensiver darüber diskutieren.


----------



## bobbl (6. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wäre der größte Batzen auf einen Sitz bisher. Dennoch sagen mir meine Spinnensinne,  das klappt.


Das wurde völlig falsch verstanden. Mein Ziel ist es, eine Fischart zu fangen und damit auf die zehn zu kommen. Ich backe kleine Brötchen.


----------



## Mikesch (7. August 2021)

Geschafft, habe jetzt bei der OCC in diesem Jahr mehr Arten gefangen als im ganzen letzten Jahr.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. August 2021)

Moin moin,

bin zurück vom Ansitz und konnte meinen Zielfisch sogar fangen.
Vorab gab es im Hellen als Zugabe sogar noch eine weitere mir fehlende Spezies.

Erstmal etwas eingerichtet.







Die Zugabe!





In der Nähe der Hand liegt die Rute doch etwas sicherer!






Und dann kam der Zielfisch!











Gute Nacht


----------



## magut (7. August 2021)

dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. August 2021)

magut schrieb:


> dickes Petri!!!


Petri Dank


----------



## Gert-Show (7. August 2021)

Dickes Petri zum Urvieh! Da hast du ja gut vorgelegt.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind Gastangler dort nicht erlaubt…?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum Urvieh! Da hast du ja gut vorgelegt.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind Gastangler dort nicht erlaubt…?


Danke Dir Gert, richtig


----------



## Skott (7. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Danke Dir Gert, richtig


Kann Gert-Show  hellsehen...?


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2021)

Eine neue Art ging schon, bin gespannt.


----------



## Slappy (7. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin zurück vom Ansitz und konnte meinen Zielfisch sogar fangen.
> Vorab gab es im Hellen als Zugabe sogar noch eine weitere mir fehlende Spezies.
> ...


Top, Petri. 
Das war der erste Stör hier, oder?


----------



## Gert-Show (7. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Kann Gert-Show  hellsehen...?


Nein, aber er kennt Detlev und das abgelichtete Gewässer.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. August 2021)

bobbl ist eine Brasse


----------



## Forelle74 (7. August 2021)

bobbl 

Jepp,ist ne Brasse.
Hab dir zum Vergleich oben mal ne ähnlich große Güster angehängt.


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2021)

Danke für die Einschätzung, bin auch mit der Brasse zufrieden.  
Hier eimerts wie blöde. Bin gespannt, ob noch ein Aal vorbei schaut.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. August 2021)

Dann hau rein


----------



## bobbl (7. August 2021)

Aale sind ähnlich kooperativ wie Graskarpfen. Mal sehen, hab ja noch Zeit.


----------



## bobbl (8. August 2021)

Nun hab ich den Aal, leider biss der Dummkopf auf die falsche Rute.
Freud und Leid...


----------



## thanatos (8. August 2021)

sch... komme nicht über meine 4 Arten - gestern von 16-°° bis 23.30 Uhr
auf Aal probiert  zweimal hat die Knarre  geknackt dann Ruhe -
Köder weg und das Vorfach kunstvoll um die Haupschnur geknotet ,
hab es dann beendet - der Regen hatte auf gehört dafür ist es 
unangenehm windig geworden .


----------



## thanatos (8. August 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Nun hab ich den Aal, leider biss der Dummkopf auf die falsche Rute.
> Freud und Leid...


mein Mitgefühl - aber verdammt ehrlich -


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Nun hab ich den Aal, leider biss der Dummkopf auf die falsche Rute.
> Freud und Leid...


Tut mir leid, aber Petri zum Schleicher. Aus Sorge das mir genau das Passiert bin ich praktisch seit März fast ausschließlich mit der OCC Combo am Wasser.


thanatos schrieb:


> sch... komme nicht über meine 4 Arten - gestern von 16-°° bis 23.30 Uhr
> auf Aal probiert


Bei 4 Arten würde ich nicht mit nem konkreten Zielfiscch arbeiten sondern 3 Maden am 12/14er Haken und gucken was kommt. Es lohnt sich 

Edit und natürlich heftig Maden anfüttern


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. August 2021)

Servus miteinander,

heute bin ich, da der Nachmittag und Abend bereits verplant war, zeitig in der Früh los um den nächsten Zielfischen nachzustellen.
Diese waren da, der Giebel und die Karausche. Ich nehme es vorweg, einer der Zielfische wurde es nicht. Dennoch wurden ich für das frühe Aufstehen belohnt, den auch die gefangene Spezies fehlte mir noch. Diese brachte mich jedoch ganz schön ins Schwitzen.
Hatte ich doch einen relativ kleinen Haken mit feinem Vorfach gebunden um der Scheuchwirkung entgegen zu wirken. (Siehe Foto)
Den Fisch mit der kurzen Spinnrute vom Schilf weg zuhalten war eine echte Herausforderung. Nachträglich war es wohl eine gute Entscheidung, gestern am späten Abend an die Geflochtene noch gut 20m Monofile als Puffer anzubinden.
 

Schwieriger  Start, der Weg versperrt.






Am Ziel angekommen! 





Der Beifang über den ich mich riesig gefreut habe!


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2021)

War jetzt eine Woche im Urlaub (gestern Abend zurückgekommen) und zwar auf einer Art Bauernhoff, der Besitzer hat aber auf seinem Grund kleine Bungalows gebaut, was aber noch wichtiger ist, er hat auch einen kleinen Privatteich, wo man angeln kann 





Der Teich ist ca. 50 m lang, 15 m breit und bis 2 m tief, drinnen schwimmen definitiv Rotfedern, Döbel, Graskrapfen, Hechte und Zander - diese Arten habe ich nämlich alle gesehen, u.a. auch einen ca. 90er Hecht. Der Besitzer erzählte mir, dass er letztes Jahr ach Forellen besetz hat, ich habe jedoch keine gesehen oder gefangen. Ich glaube, sie wurden von den Hechten gefressen bzw. sind abgestorben, weil das Wasser für sie zu warm ist.

Am ersten Abend bin Hechtangeln gegangen, mit der OCC Rute natürlich. Bei einem der Würfe hat sich mein Mepps Lusox hinten im Gras verfangen, die Schnur ist beim Wurf gerissen und der Köder ins Wasser geflogen. Habe mir dabei nichts gedacht, ist mir ja nicht zum ersten Mal passiert, dass ich auf diese Weise einen Köder verloren habe. Aber nach ca. einer Stunde habe ich dann noch einen meiner Lieblingswobbler auf dieselbe Art ins Wasser geschleudert . Das war mir aber dann schon etwas merkwürdig und habe die Schnur inspiziert und festgestellt, dass sie ganz faserig ist. Habe dann die Ringe überprüft und beim Spitzenring war die Einlage beschädigt  - wahrscheinlich beim Transport geschehen.




Das Angeln mit der OCC Rute war also vorbei, hatte aber zum Glück noch zwei Kombos mit, eine 60 g Spinnrute und eine leichte Rute zum Posenfischen. Dachte, dass ich bestimmt ein paar neue Arten fangen werde, habe ich aber nicht, konnte nur einen kleineren 50er Hecht fangen und mindestens zwei Dutzend Rotfedern, also Arten, die ich mit der OCC Kombo schon aufgelistet habe. Am besten lief es am letzten Abend, als es schon dunkel wurde - habe fast bei jedem Wurf nach wenigen Sekunden einen Biss gehabt und alles gute Fische, eine 20er Rotfeder war in den Tagen zuvor eine Ausnahme, diesmal waren aber alle ü 20, ein paar sogar ü 30 - der perfekte Urlaubsabschlusss


----------



## yukonjack (8. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Noch sind es ein paar Tage, das war nur ein Zwischenspurt.
> Wenn ich den Jesco noch einhole, dann wird der von mir keine blau-weiße, sondern eine grün-weiß-gestreifte* Wollmütze* bekommen, passend in* Werder-Bremen-Grün*. Die muss er dann mindestens eine Woche tragen!


Zur Not kann man die Mütze ja am Kopf festtackern.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri zum Beifang! 
Ich finde Karpfen immer wieder schön, wenn sie so fitt und bullig sind -die grossen Rekordkarpfen mit ihren Wampen mag ich nicht so- aber dieser Ledermacker in der Blüte seiner Kraft hat dir bestimmt einen tollen Tanz geliefert.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe dann die Ringe überprüft und beim Spitzenring war die Einlage beschädigt  - wahrscheinlich beim Transport geschehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382002
> 
> ...



Lieber Bilch,
Da Du ja auch ne ältere Rute angemeldet hat, überleg Dir ganz in Ruhe, wie Du das behebst .wir hatten ja den Präzedenzfall einer zerknackten Rute. Und das Bild vom lädierten Spitzenring spricht Bände, notfalls nominierst Du ne ähnliche Ersatzrute. Obwohl, wie ich DIch kenne hast Du bestimmt nen Spitzenring am Start
Das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall ohne grosses hin und her hin, das Du weiter OCC-ackern kannst, 

herzlich,
Dein OCC Team
Forelle74 
Jesco Peschutter 
Minimax


----------



## thanatos (9. August 2021)

@ Minimax 
Danke für  deinen Tip
gut gemeint aber ich weis was kommt zu 99 % kleine Rotfedern ,habe mich 
mal mit ein paar Stippern unterhalten - die sonst so oft vorgekommene 
Güster ist selten geworden - wahrscheinlich wegen der Welse - 
aber im Moment meckern alle das es nicht so läuft -


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Minimax
> Danke für  deinen Tip
> gut gemeint aber ich weis was kommt zu 99 % kleine Rotfedern ,habe mich
> mal mit ein paar Stippern unterhalten - die sonst so oft vorgekommene
> ...


Ja, aus der Ferne ist Guter Rat leich, das fiel mir nur grad so ein. An meinen Stillgewässern sind die Roddows auch stark im Kommen, und denen entgeht kein Köder, die beissen sogar beim ausloten aufs Bleischrot. Da ist ne Madenstrategie natürlich witzlos. Du bist der Mann vor Ort, wer weiss ob ein Gewässerwechsel was bringen könnte. Unabhängig von der Artenliste hat sowieso jeder Ehre für die OCC und Andal eingelegt, der sich angemeldet hat.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zum ersten Fisch bin ich auch überfragt, aber das ist mal todsicher ein Räpflein. Wenn mal Bestimmungs oder sonstige Fragen ans Team bestehen statt Team oder Dreisgestirn am besten ins Posting unsere Nicknames mit nem @ reinschreiben, sonst könnt es sein das wir es überlesen oder erst nach längerer Zeit sehen.



Wertes Dreigestirn,

Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax

welche Fischart darf ich den für die Fangmeldungen aus dem Post 2667 nun angeben?
Ich selbst bin da bei Gert mit der Aussage - Ukelei und Hasel! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2021)

Ich würde sie als Laube bzw Ukelei einstellen.


----------



## Nuesse (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ausschließlich mit der OCC Combo am Wasser.


So wie es auch sein soll  OneComboChallenge .


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wertes Dreigestirn,
> 
> Jesco Peschutter
> Forelle74
> ...


Ich denke beim ersten Fisch aus dem Post 2667 herrscht Konsens das es sich um eine Ukelei handelt.
Beim Zweiten gebe ich die Möglichkeit eines Babydöbels statt eines Hasels wegen den grossen Schuppen, schwach erkennbarer Netzzeichnung und vor allem wegen der auch in zusammengeklappten Zustand erkennbar konvexen Afterflosse zu bedenken.

Ja und der Fisch aus dem Folgenden Post dürfte wie gesagt ein kleiner Rapfen sein wie die beeindruckende Maulspalte deutlich zeigt.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. August 2021)

Oh, dieses Unterscheidungsmerkmal hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
Gut nachzusehen hier .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke beim ersten Fisch aus dem Post 2667 herrscht Konsens das es sich um eine Ukelei handelt.
> Beim Zweiten gebe ich die Möglichkeit eines Babydöbels statt eines Hasels wegen den grossen Schuppen, schwach erkennbarer Netzzeichnung und vor allem wegen der auch in zusammengeklappten Zustand erkennbar konvexen Afterflosse zu bedenken.
> 
> Ja und der Fisch aus dem Folgenden Post dürfte wie gesagt ein kleiner Rapfen sein wie die beeindruckende Maulspalte deutlich zeigt.


Besten Dank für dein Feedback 
Somit trage ich die Ukelei auf jeden Fall schon mal ein.

Da ich am Fang Tag vor einem Gewitter geflüchtet bin und bereits vermutete, dass die Bestimmung problematisch werden könnte, habe ich die vier Fischlein zum Photographien mitgenommen und eingefroren. Werde den betreffenden Fisch nun noch mal auspacken und ablichten. Bei geöffnetem Maul müsste dann zu unterscheiden sein ob Döbel oder Hasel. 

Den kleine Rapfen hatte ich ja nur zum Vorzeigen für @hannz eingestellt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Oh, dieses Unterscheidungsmerkmal hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
> Gut nachzusehen hier .


He he, die Seite hatte ich auch gerade offen.   
Und dennoch sagt mir mein Gefühl, da stimmt was nicht. Habe ich doch schließlich schon einige kleine Döbel in der Hand gehabt und dieser sah halt irgendwie anders aus. Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Bilch,
> Da Du ja auch ne ältere Rute angemeldet hat, überleg Dir ganz in Ruhe, wie Du das behebst .wir hatten ja den Präzedenzfall einer zerknackten Rute. Und das Bild vom lädierten Spitzenring spricht Bände, notfalls nominierst Du ne ähnliche Ersatzrute. Obwohl, wie ich DIch kenne hast Du bestimmt nen Spitzenring am Start
> Das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall ohne grosses hin und her hin, das Du weiter OCC-ackern kannst,
> 
> ...


Lieber Minimax, wertes OCC Team,

für das freundliche Angebot, aber - wie Du vermutet hast - ein neuer Ring wird in wenigen Tagen an die Rute montiert (habe lediglich gemeint, dass ich im Urlaub nicht mehr mit der OCC Kombo angeln konnte). In einer Woche oder so geht es wieder los - mit der Pose. Bin seit meinem Wiedereinstieg ein überzeugter Spinnangler gewesen und habe nur wegen der OCC auch mit der Pose genagelt. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich an dieser Art des Angelns solche Freude empfinde, dass ich es kaum erwarten kann wieder am Wasser zu sitzen (statt zu stehen ). Zu Beginn der OCC habe ich mit 4 Fischarten gerechnet, bin jetzt schon auf 5 und jede Art mehr ist für mich nur Bonus. Würde wirklich gerne noch einen Karpfen fangen, die Chancen stehen aber eher schlecht für mich


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Hey Slappy, die OCC ist eine tolle Gelegenheit neue Sachen auszuprobieren, z.B. Köder wie kleine Wobbler oder unbekannte Hardbaits


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> OCC ist eine tolle Gelegenheit neue Sachen auszuprobieren


Richtig. 
Man muss aber auch mal den Fokus verlassen. 
Ich bin momentan auf Karpfen aus. Hatte auch welche an der Rute, aber hab sie alle verloren. 
Aber da wird noch einer kommen. 
Jetzt will ich aber mal nen Köfi fangen, was sich als einfach darstellt. Dieser wird dann an der Posen Montage in dem Bereich wo in letzter Zeit die Barsche rauben angeboten. 
Einfach mal was anderes.
Könnte auch nen Spinner dranhängen, aber das kenn ich schon. Barsch auf Köfi hab ich noch nie gemacht. 
Einfach gut wenn ein Plan aufgeht.


----------



## Slappy (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hey Slappy, die OCC ist eine tolle Gelegenheit neue Sachen auszuprobieren, z.B. Köder wie kleine Wobbler oder unbekannte Hardbaits


Das ist richtig... 
Aber wieso schreibst du mir das? Ich bin verwirrt.....   

Oder, warte mal.... Spielst du etwa auf Köder an, die mir von einem unbekannten geschickt wurden???


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. August 2021)

Guten Abend Gemeinde,

ich war ebenfalls wieder im Auftrag der OCC unterwegs. Zielfisch ist noch immer der Giebel und die Karausche.
Das Problem ist an diesen hier





vorbei zu Angeln.
Und wenn dann auf solch einen Köder





beim Einkurbeln solche Spritzer drauf schießen,





kommt man doch ins Grübeln. Das Blut ist natürlich von mir, bin selbst bei solch einen kleinen Hecht zu dusselig.

Morgen wird ein Leuchtschwimmer montiert und ein bisschen in die Dunkelheit rein gefischt.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax, wertes OCC Team,
> 
> für das freundliche Angebot, aber - wie Du vermutet hast - ein neuer Ring wird in wenigen Tagen an die Rute montiert



Lieber Bilch,
das freut mich zu hören. Und ich schätze. dein Posenplan wird Dir noch so einige Spezies bescheren.



Bilch schrieb:


> Würde wirklich gerne noch einen Karpfen fangen, die Chancen stehen aber eher schlecht für mich





hanzz schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal den Fokus verlassen.
> Ich bin momentan auf Karpfen aus. Hatte auch welche an der Rute, aber hab sie alle verloren.



EDIT:
Fischkopp 1961 schrieb: "Und wenn dann auf solch einen Köder
beim Einkurbeln solche Spritzer drauf schießen,

Anhang anzeigen 382110

kommt man doch ins Grübeln. "

Während ich das unten folgende Schrieb, hat Fischkopp 1961 genau so eine Story wie ich sie meinte -das Hechtlein auf Mais/Wurm- eingestellt. Splendid!
herzliches Petri!


Ich selbst bin zu meinem OCC Karpfen gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde. Den hatte ich auf meiner "Problem/Glücksspezies" Liste.
Just an dem Tag war ich zwar mit der Combo unterwegs, aber hab einfach an meinem FLüsschen meinen alten Tulip-Döbelstiefel abgezogen, und
hätte nie gedacht was anderes ans Band zu kriegen. Besonders Pikant: An dem Tag hatt ich nicht wie sonst 18er GTM drauf, sondern dünne 16er Schnur
drauf.(Irgendein Kuddelmuddel in meiner Tackle Orga, regelmässig packt Logistik-Minimax die Falschen oder zuwenig Nübsis, Haken etc. ein, zum Leidwesen
von Praxis-Minimax der dann blöd am Wasser steht und flucht. Die Beiden beschweren sich dann immer gegenseitig bei Haupt-Minimax, der eigentlich
nur entspannt angeln möchte.)
Ich staunte nicht schlecht als sich "Ohdasistkeinschlechter" sich als Leibhaftiger, goldgelber 60er Spiegler entpuppte, der dann mit der Spinnwebschnur
den Swim aufräumte und mir nochmal all die interessanten Krautfelder, Wurzeldickichte und versunkenen Bäume zeigte die diese Stelle zu einer echten Johnnieburg
machen. Währenddessen kreischte die ruckelige, ca. 55 Jahre alte EInscheibenbremse meiner Oldierolle frenetisch Beifall.
Schätze es war pures Glück, das ich das Moppelchen zum Kescher führen konnte.
Dann gabs noch ne schöne Überraschung: der bullige Feinschmecker war ein alter Bekannter, den ich ziemlich genau ein halbes Jahr früher ca. 150m flussabwärts schon einmal getroffen habe, seht selbst:

OCC-Überraschungskarpfen 4.4.2021:





Karpfenfang 11.10.2020:





Der Bursche ist auch ein paar Zentimeter gewachsen, war aber genauso stur und trickreich wie beim ersten Mal (vmtl. weil er mit den Johnnies abhängt und sich für nen Döbel hält)

Das ist so ne Story, die werd ich nicht vergessen. Ich Glaube, die OCC ist nicht nur reizvoll, weil man sich auf eine Combo beschränken muss, sondern weil die ganze Herangehensweise Räume für Glück, Zufall und andere Unwägbarkeiten öffnet. Das sollte man willkommen heissen. Schätze, jeder nimmt für sich die eine oder andere coole Story aus unserem kleinen OCC Lateinkurs mit.

weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Artenhatz,

Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. August 2021)

Ach wie herrlich.
Zweimal den selben Fisch, dass bleibt definitiv in Erinnerung! Hat er denn jetzt wenigstens einen Namen für das nächste Treffen erhalten?

Mir ist dies mal innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei einem 93er Zander am selben Platz so ergagangen. Daraufhin habe ich ihm gedroht, bei nächsten Mal mitzunehmen.
Seitdem ward er nicht mehr gesehen. 

Artenhatz: Da sagst Du was! War heute morgen um 05:00 Uhr für ein Stündchen erneut am Wasser, den schließlich fehlt mir auch noch der Zander.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. August 2021)

Lieber Minimax so ein Zeil-Döbel ist sehr standorttreu, den wirst du sicher noch ein paar Mal sehen, wenn er die Döbelköder frisst.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> #Teamgert


Mein Team hat mich vorhin schmählichst im Stich gelassen und mit Falschinformationen versorgt. 
Somit steht ein Plan auf der Kippe...es sei denn, der gelernte Ossi kümmert sich selbst. Was er dann sicher auch macht.


----------



## Minimax (10. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Minimax so ein Zeil-Döbel ist sehr standorttreu, den wirst du sicher noch ein paar Mal sehen, wenn er die Döbelköder frisst.


Er kann ja auch nicht weg, der Abschnitt ist oben und unten von Wehren begrenzt.
Ich kann nur auf ein wiedersehen hoffen, Dort wird viel geangelt, gerne auch voll ausgerüstet mit Sack und Tüte.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Er kann ja auch nicht weg, der Abschnitt ist oben und unten von Wehren begrenzt.
> Ich kann nur auf ein wiedersehen hoffen, Dort wird viel geangelt, gerne auch voll ausgerüstet mit Sack und Tüte.


Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass die Tütenschlepper ihn nicht erwischen.


----------



## Slappy (11. August 2021)

Bilch , danke für dein outing. 
Und, natürlich ist einer der Köder dabei. 




Der kleine ist in der Bachbox und wurde auch schon paar mal durchs Wasser gezogen. Nur der große, der ist noch ungenutzt. Den hätte ich aber tatsächlich noch einpacken können.... Beim nächsten mal


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2021)

Nachtrag vom gestrigen Versuch die Zielfische Karausche und Giebel zu fangen.
Fütterung umgestellt - nur noch Partikel in Form von Mais und Mini Pellets um Rotauge und Rotfeder fern zu halten - hat weitestgehendes geklappt! 
Einen Neuen / Alten Köder verwendet - Vanilleteig- hat früher ja schließlich auch funktioniert. Versuch fehlgeschlagen!  
In die Nacht bis 23:00 Uhr rein gefischt. Versuch fehlgeschlagen. 

Eine der 5 Individuen die hier noch im See vielleicht noch herum Schwimmen zu erwischen, ist wohl einem Lottogewinn sehr nahe. 

Ein neuer Plan muss her!

Dennoch war es wieder ein herrlicher Ansitz und ich wurde mit dieser Schönheit reichlich entlohnt.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Plan muss her!




Ich schlage einen Gewässerwechsel vor. 

Zumindest dem Giebel solltest Du so auf die Schliche kommen.
Es sollte ein Fail-Safe-Gewässer sein, in dem Fall also etwas, in dem der Giebel wirklich dominiert.
Dabei geraten automatisch Dorfteiche Löschteiche winzige Tümpel und Pfützen kurz vorm umkippen in den Blick.
Auf meiner verrückten Suche nach dem Katzenwels habe ich 4 oder 5 solcher anglerisch unattraktiver Kleingewässer weit außerhalb meines Angelreviers aufgesucht, und in allen waren Giebel massiv vertreten (klaro, erst  nachdem ich in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden heissen Nachmittagen mit Mühe und Not 2 Giebelchen fangen konnte...).

Bei Bekannten Verein oder Angelladen gibts Tips, und wenn man weiß was man sucht finde ich die 'Alle angeln' App sehr sinnvoll.

Auf taktischer Ebene hat mich meine Tümpeltour gelehrt, das die Partikelstrategie für Giebel sehr gut funktioniert, und das die kleinen Klonkrieger genauso Champagner-Blubberblasen beim Fressen erzeugen wie Schleien.

Wenn Du also kleingewässer anfährst, ersma 2-3 Handvoll partikelmix ufernah in weiter Streuung vors Schilf oder so damit sie es schnell finden und du keine Zeit an nem Giebellosen Tümpel verschwendest. Wenn's nach max. 15-20 min zu blubbern und zu Perlen anfängt bist Du richtig. Wenn nicht, ein Dorf weitergehopst und den nächsten Tümpel getestet.

Also, das wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Der Plan ist theoretisch gut, aber praktisch (zumindest hier in Hessen) nicht so einfach umzusetzen.

Die Gewässer hier befinden sich i.d.R. in Privatbesitz und sind oftmals von Angelvereinen oder Privatpersonen gepachtet. Dorfteiche (wenn es sie denn gibt) gehören der Gemeinde, welche keine Angelberechtigung dafür vergibt. Wenn ich da angle, kommt sofort das Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei.
Vereine geben selten Gastkarten aus, und wenn doch, dann oftmals mit Einschränkungen (Vereinsmitglied muss dabei sein, kein Nachtangeln erlaubt, kein Raubfischangeln erlaubt usw.). 
Diese Kleinstaaterei wie zu feudalen Zeiten hatte mich seinerzeit dazu bewogen, keinem Verein beizutreten, denn ich sah es nicht ein, eine Aufnahmegebühr (zwischen 200 und 300 Euro sind üblich) und einen dreistelligen Jahresbeitrag zu entrichten, um den Zweieinhalb-Hektar-Tümpel beangeln zu können, aber eben auch nur den. Wollte ich das Nachbargewässer, ginge das nicht, weil das einem anderen gehört...
Einen Gewässerfond oder so etwas wie vom Verband gepachtete Gewässer, die dann von allen dem Verband angehörigen Vereins-Anglern beangelt werden können, kennen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schlage einen Gewässerwechsel vor.


Besten Dank für deine Bemühungen mir auf die Sprünge zu helfen. So wie Du es beschrieben hast bin ich hier auch vorgegangen. Und ja es Gründelt ganz heftig aber Karpfen und Schleien sind halt in der Überzahl. Da wird es schwierig selektiv eine bestimmte Art zu befischen. Von all zu viel Wasserlöchern bin ich hier leider nicht umgeben und wenn dann gibt es dafür in der Regel keine Angelerlaubnis. Einem solchen Tümpel werde ich wohl mal einen Besuch abstatten. Dies aber erst nach 23:00 Uhr und mit viel Bauchkribbeln.  

Edit: Der Herr aus dem Bankenviertel war mal wieder schneller, hat aber recht, denn so einfach mal irgendwo den Köder rein halten, ist nicht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2021)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, das jener hier der Letzte seiner Art in dem Gewässer war. 
Zumal habe ich jetzt mitbekommen, dass es wohl Helden gab, die den Giebel als Karpfen identifiziert haben und für die Pfanne mitnahmen.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Edit: Der *Herr aus dem Bankenviertel* war mal wieder schneller, hat aber recht, denn so einfach mal irgendwo den Köder rein halten, ist nicht!


Tztztz, welch edle Umschreibung meines mittlerweile arg gescholtenen Berufes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Tztztz, welch edle Umschreibung meines mittlerweile arg gescholtenen Berufes.


Sei froh, dass er nicht Bankertviertel schrieb


----------



## Slappy (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der Plan ist theoretisch gut, aber praktisch (zumindest hier in Hessen) nicht so einfach umzusetzen.
> 
> Die Gewässer hier befinden sich i.d.R. in Privatbesitz und sind oftmals von Angelvereinen oder Privatpersonen gepachtet. Dorfteiche (wenn es sie denn gibt) gehören der Gemeinde, welche keine Angelberechtigung dafür vergibt. Wenn ich da angle, kommt sofort das Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei.
> Vereine geben selten Gastkarten aus, und wenn doch, dann oftmals mit Einschränkungen (Vereinsmitglied muss dabei sein, kein Nachtangeln erlaubt, kein Raubfischangeln erlaubt usw.).
> ...


Und genau das geht mir so aufn Sack.... 
Klar das es keine DE-Karte gibt. Dafür ist Deutschland zu..... 
Aber wenigstens Bundesländerkarten wären mal ein echter Fortschritt


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Und genau das geht mir so aufn Sack....
> Klar das es keine DE-Karte gibt. Dafür ist Deutschland zu.....
> Aber wenigstens Bundesländerkarten wären mal ein echter Fortschritt


tatsächlich wäre ein Schein für einen Landkreis schon eine Sensation


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass er nicht Bankertviertel schrieb


Wieso?
Oder meintest du BankGertViertel?


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Und genau das geht mir so aufn Sack....
> Klar das es keine DE-Karte gibt. Dafür ist Deutschland zu.....
> Aber wenigstens Bundesländerkarten wären mal ein echter Fortschritt


Das ist bei den herrschenden Eigentumsverhältnissen undenkbar.
Es scheitert doch schon daran, dass Irgendjemand sein heißgeliebtes, top geplegtes und jahrzehntelang (mit Forellen) besetztes Eigentums-Gewässer hergeben oder zur Benutzung durch Andere freigeben müsste!
Die langen Gesichter der ...äääh... altgedienten Vereinsvorstände möchtest du nicht sehen. 

Nein, hier gilt: Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an Alle gedacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Oder meintest du BankGertViertel?


 der ist auch gut, so herrlich dekadent mit eigenem Viertel


----------



## Slappy (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> !
> Die langen Gesichter der ...äääh... altgedienten Vereinsvorstände möchtest du nicht sehen.
> .


Um dies auszulösen braucht es nicht viel. Wenn die wüssten wie viele "Küchenfische" ich schon weiterschwimmen lassen habe..... Ich wäre schon lange rausgeflogen


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Heute ist tatsächlich mein Plan aufgegangen und doch in die Hose gegangen.
Kleine Rapfen gefangen als Köfi. Foto vergessen.
Hat nicht lang gedauert, da hing auch schon ein Barsch, der sich den Rapfen geschnappt hat.
Der wollt aber nicht aufs Foto und ist mir aus der Hand gezappelt.
Noch einen Biss gehabt, aber der hing nicht.
Wissenschaftlich betrachtet war die Feldstudie erfolgreich, muss aber noch mal verifiziert werden.
Ist aber eine spannende Angelei, mal wieder mit Pose zu angeln. 
Geil wenn ein Plan aufgeht.

Petri an alle OCC Kollegen


----------



## Gert-Show (12. August 2021)

Sodele, manche schauen jetzt Babs in Pseudo-Promi-BigBrother, ich plane für morgen die Mission.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Sodele, manche schauen jetzt Babs in Pseudo-Promi-BigBrother, ich plane für morgen die Mission.


Ei off de Toiger!


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute ist tatsächlich mein Plan aufgegangen und doch in die Hose gegangen.
> Kleine Rapfen gefangen als Köfi. Foto vergessen.
> Hat nicht lang gedauert, da hing auch schon ein Barsch, der sich den Rapfen geschnappt hat.
> Der wollt aber nicht aufs Foto und ist mir aus der Hand gezappelt.
> ...


Klingt auf jeden Fall so, als hättest Du jede Menge Spass gehabt


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall so, als hättest Du jede Menge Spass gehabt


Ja war auch so. 
Man ist ja bescheiden geworden, doch wenn das unerwartete doch eintrifft fetzt das schon ganz gut. Der Kanal ist dieses Jahr auch sehr gnädig zu mir und brachte schon schöne Fische. 
Dennoch hoffe ich, dass ich im August noch zu meinem geliebten Rhein komme und noch ein paar Arten dazu kommen.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja war auch so.
> Man ist ja bescheiden geworden, doch wenn das unerwartete doch eintrifft fetzt das schon ganz gut. Der Kanal ist dieses Jahr auch sehr gnädig zu mir und brachte schon schöne Fische.
> Dennoch hoffe ich, dass ich im August noch zu meinem geliebten Rhein komme und noch ein paar Arten dazu kommen.


Der daci7 Hat drüben im Ükel einen sehr coolen Bericht von Rhein gepostet. 8 Spezies an einem Tag!


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der daci7 Hat drüben im Ükel einen sehr coolen Bericht von Rhein gepostet. 8 Spezies an einem Tag!


Schau ich mir an. 
Habs schon im Live Thread mitbekommen. 
Deswegen bin ich auch so gern am Rhein.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

*Tabelle aktualisiert 13.8. bis Post #329 Ukelei mikesch 

Fischarten bisher: 45*


FischartenTeilnehmerAbu-Theist4BaFO5Bilch11bobbl5Buds Ben Cêre6bw1cyprinusbarbus5Drillsucht692el.LucioElmar Elvers19Finke2018Fischkopp 196110Forelle746Geomas20Gert-Showgrummel79H.S.8.2.5hanzzHecht100+HenryJan_Cux4Jason26Jesco PeschutterKadeTTHH16k(l)einangelprofiKochtopf4Kuttenkarl18Luis28112-Michael10mikesch16MinimaxMissusrhinefisher13MooskugelMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi19624Nordlichtangler4Pepe56Pescadorporbeagleprinzbitburg11211Professor TincaRheinspezie1rhinefisher6rippi2rustaweli8rutilus692Sir. TobySkott7skyduck14slappy6Stippi684thanatos7Thomas.2Tikey08152Tobias8511tokka1Tricast8TrottaYoshiX7868yukonjack



Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 13.8. bis Post #329 Ukelei mikesch
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 45*
> 
> ...



bobbl der Fisch aus deinem Beitrag #324 im Fangmeldungsthread wurde wie hier festgestellt als Brasse (Herzliches Petri dazu) gezählt, bitte editiere den Post entsprechend.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. August 2021)

Oh, während so Manche bereits das gesehene von Promi Big Brother in ihren Träumen verarbeiteten und Andere gerade auf der Suche nach den Perseiden waren,
war unser werter Minimax fleißig und hat uns zum Endspurt nochmal eine aktuelle Erhebung zusammengestellt. 

Besten Dank dafür


----------



## bobbl (13. August 2021)

Minimax erledigt


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2021)

Mahlzeit liebe Gemeinde, der Plan steht, das Wetter spielt mit...ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Minimax erledigt







So kann man sich täuschen, Mr. bobbl . Sie haben nur eines meiner zahlreichen Doubles erwischt. Ich erfreue mich bester Gesundheit und verfolge die OCC weiterhin, aus dem Kontrollraum meines geheimen Hauptquartiers,

Muhahaha,
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2021)

Mmmhhh, ich glaube, der zählt nicht, oder?


----------



## Mikesch (13. August 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Fische zählen. Keine Angler, Geflügel, Krustentiere, Amphibien, Reptilien, Säugetiere ... alles njet!


So war es, so ist es und so bleibt es.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2021)

Schade, aber dann müssen zwei andere zählen…Mission geglückt.


----------



## Finke20 (13. August 2021)

Ja ich möchte mich heute auch mal wieder melden.

Petri Gert-Show einen sehr schönen Krebs hast du da gefangen. Ich habe es in der letzten Zeit, doch häufiger ans Wasser geschafft.  Fische gingen reichlich an den Haken, leider keiner der die Liste erweitern würde.
Heute sollte es zum angeln auf die Peene gehen, das Schlauchi von meinem Kumpel Henri sollte wieder zum Einsatz kommen.  Zielfisch ist heute der Barsch. Aber  seit dem 01.04. fische ich ja fast ausschließlich mit meiner OCC-Rute, also musste sie heute als DS-Rute herhalten. Schon mal vorweg sie ist doch besser als gedacht.

Treff ist um 5:30 es ist ein herrlicher Sonnenaufgang heute, dafür hat sich das frühe aufstehen doch schon gelohnt.






Am Fangplatz angekommen sind die Barsche schon kräftig am rauben, die Montage ist schnell gebunden. Die Fisch sind in Stimmung und ließen sich auch nicht lange bitten. Als Köder dienten Twister von Profiblinker.






Es gab sogar sehr häufig Dubletten  .






Um so höher die Sonne aufsteigt, um so schlechter bissen die Fische. Einmal noch in die Fahrrinne mit der Montage und schön langsam eingeholt. Doch was kommt denn da zu Vorschein, ein mini Zander .






Die Freude meinerseits über diesen Fang ist riesig. Weil diese Fischart fehlt noch auf meine Liste und ich hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet noch einen zu fangen.

Zu 8:30 ging es nach Hause.


----------



## Mooskugel (14. August 2021)

Heut' Nachmittag zu dritt am See gewesen. Nur mit leichtem Gepäck. Eben fix mit der Spinrute die Krautkante gesucht und dann angefangen zu feedern.





Es gab einige verschiedene Arten. Rotaugen, Barsche, Brasse, Schleie.

Kurz nachdem wir angekommen waren bekamen wir Besuch.






Es stellte sich heraus, es war ein Trupp Aufräumenten. Jedes kleine Krümelchen Futter, jede entlaufene Made, jeder Wurm wurde sofort weggeräumt.

die wurden im weiteren Verlauf so zutraulich, dass sie sogar aus der Hand gefressen haben.






Man musste immer aufpasssen, das man nicht versehentlich auf eine Ente tritt, oder das die den beköderten Haken nicht erwischen.






Es war nix vor ihnen sicher und dann fingen sie sogar an im Futtereimer aufzuräumen.






Ich glaube die wogen am Ende des Tages jede 1kg mehr. 

Ich hatte zwar heute keine neue Art, aber der Sohnemann hat die ersehnte Schleie nachgewiesen. Hat er schon in den Fangmeldungen vorgestellt.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Angeltag bei Super Wetter.


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mmmhhh, ich glaube, der zählt nicht, oder?


hmmm die sind soooo lecker  10 stk davon dann lohnt es 
liest man kaum was hier im board drüber. fängt die niemand von euch ?


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Heut' Nachmittag zu dritt am See gewesen. Nur mit leichtem Gepäck. Eben fix mit der Spinrute die Krautkante gesucht und dann angefangen zu feedern.
> Anhang anzeigen 382529
> 
> 
> ...


Harharhar!
DAS ist kein leichtes Gepäck:









Aber eine wundervolle süße Bildreportage. Und ein ganz herzliches Petri an die Mooskugelbuam,
besonders Luis2811 zur Schleie der jetzt das obere Tabellenviertel aufmischt und eine herrlich
kassische Kiepe passend zu der vermutlich schönsten Combo der Untersuchung hat,
hg
Minimax


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2021)

die magische 4 will sich einfach nicht verdrängen lassen ,habe gestern mal einen unüblichen Platz
angesteuert , vor zwei Jahren habe ich da kleine Bleie und Güstern gefangen - ist ja auch ihr typisches Revier - aber Gestern gute für den See selten - Rotaugen - gefangen 
sind sonst meist kleiner , und zwei mini Barsche .
Nun hoffe ich das in meinem  Giebeltümpel noch Giebel  drin sind ,habe mir schon eine 
Lücke freigemacht war ganz schön aufwendig . Es wird hier ja auch immer schwieriger
mal woanders zu angeln es werden ja immer mehr Uferzonen verscherbelt und verbaut .
Trotz alle dem Spass machts auf jeden Fall .


----------



## Gert-Show (16. August 2021)

Irgendwie habe ich es mit Krustentieren…


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es mit Krustentieren…
> Anhang anzeigen 382670


Oh ich sehe auch an der Fangmeldung. Du  bist an die Küste gebrettert. Jetzt wirds spannend!


----------



## Gert-Show (16. August 2021)

Ja, die zweite Mission begann (kurzgeplant) gestern früh, nach gut 8 Stunden hatten wir den Campingplatz erreicht.
Heute früh übernahm ich das Boot und kurz darauf ging es los, mit Frau und Hund und Tackle und einem Plan.




Nach 30 Minuten kamen wir an den Plattfisch-Gründen an, aber schon die erste Drift war 2.1 km/h schnell…der Wind frischte entgegen der Vorhersage auf. Nach der dritten erfolglosen Drift, als sich Gischt auf den Wellen zeigten und Regen aufzog, entschied ich, meine Crew schnellstmöglich in Sicherheit zu bringen. Nach 70 Minuten gegen die meterhohen Wellen hatten ich und der 15-PSer es geschafft. 
Bei Wind 6-7 und See 5 war das schon grenzwertig.
Morgen ist Wind7-8 angesagt, da ist Boot ebenfalls unmöglich.
Aber Plan B muss her: Hafenangeln geht immer!
Heute habe ich noch Erfahrung gesammelt, die ich aber erst in eine Spezies umsetzen konnte, aber für morgen Abend steht der Plan schon.
Mal schauen, was noch geht.
Die Stichlinge im Hafen werde ich wohl nicht bekommen, da ich zwar 20er Haken habe, aber hier keine Pinkies kaufen kann.


----------



## hanzz (16. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Stichlinge im Hafen werde ich wohl nicht bekommen, da ich zwar 20er Haken habe, aber hier keine Pinkies kaufen kann.


Nudeln, Reis, Teig... 
Petri zum Hering


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denke beim ersten Fisch aus dem Post 2667 herrscht Konsens das es sich um eine Ukelei handelt.
> Beim Zweiten gebe ich die Möglichkeit eines Babydöbels statt eines Hasels wegen den grossen Schuppen, schwach erkennbarer Netzzeichnung und vor allem wegen der auch in zusammengeklappten Zustand erkennbar konvexen Afterflosse zu bedenken.
> 
> Ja und der Fisch aus dem Folgenden Post dürfte wie gesagt ein kleiner Rapfen sein wie die beeindruckende Maulspalte deutlich zeigt.


Minimax,
da ich immer noch eher bei einer Hasel bin, stelle ich noch mal andere Bilder vom Fang-Tag ein. Denn, wenn ich mir das Maul, sowie die Rückenflosse anschaue
denke ich immer noch, dass dies kein Döbel ist. Auch bei der Schuppenzählung komme ich auf über 46. Bitte diskutiert dies nochmal in eurem Gremium.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Minimax,
> da ich immer noch eher bei einer Hasel bin, stelle ich noch mal andere Bilder vom Fang-Tag ein. Denn, wenn ich mir das Maul, sowie die Rückenflosse anschaue
> denke ich immer noch, dass dies kein Döbel ist. Auch bei der Schuppenzählung komme ich auf über 46. Bitte diskutiert dies nochmal in eurem Gremium.
> 
> ...


Sehr gerne, und diesmal würde ich Dir zustimmen und mich auch der Haseldeutung anschließen, da auf dem ersten Bild die Afterflosse gut als konkav zu erkennen ist - und für den Döbel ist ja die Konvexe Form das Killerkriterium. Ist also kein Döbel, auch die anderen Merkmale die Du nennst zeigen es nun deutlicher.
Zur Sicherheit bitte ich wie gewünscht auch um Meinung der anderen Gremiumsmitglieder:
Also lieber Forelle74 lieber Jesco Peschutter was meint ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2021)

Also n Döbel ist das nicht.
Davon hab ich viele gefangen, in allen Größen.
Hasel gibt es hier bei mir nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Stichlinge im Hafen werde ich wohl nicht bekommen, da ich zwar 20er Haken habe, aber hier keine Pinkies kaufen kann.



Dreh mal beim gassi gehen mit Hund einige Steine um, da sollte sich doch irgendein kleiner Wurm drunter verstecken.
Haken braucht man für Stichlinge nicht, wenn der Wurm ins Maul passt, beißen die Stichlinge sich so fest, dass man sie einfach so rausheben kann.


----------



## thanatos (17. August 2021)

um mich da einzuklinken ist es zu lange her das ich mal Haseln gefangen habe -
vor über 40 Jahren in Ostpolen - das es keine Plötzen waren - habe mir dann von
Einheimischen den Namen aufschreiben lasse und zu Hause übersetzt .
ja mit den Fischen die nicht im " Hausgewässer " vorkommen ist das 
schon etwas schwierig mit der Bestimmung .


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. August 2021)

Wenn man das Bild einscannt und dem Computer zur Erkennung fragt, kommt als Ergebnis 62 % Hasel, 38 % Döbel. Scheiß Technik.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man das Bild einscannt und dem Computer zur Erkennung fragt, kommt als Ergebnis 62 % Hasel, 38 % Döbel. Scheiß Technik.


Na bei Günter Jauch würde ich mich als Kandidat auf die 62&% verlassen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir ja schon von Anfang an, "eine Hasel" !


----------



## Moringotho (17. August 2021)

sers,

das fenster ist auf!

bin jetzt bis sonntag zuhause, mal hoffen das des wetter nochmal bisschen besser wird. regnet kaum das ich angekommen bin....
aber denke einmal schaff ich es ans wasser. fahrer steht schon bereit.
heute abend mal die occ combo fertig machen und das beste hoffen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Die folgende Spezies hat mich leider viel Zeit gekostet. Jetzt kann es weitergehen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> das fenster ist auf!
> 
> ...


Servus, 
das wird.  Genieße die Zeit am Wasser und hau was raus!


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man das Bild einscannt und dem Computer zur Erkennung fragt, kommt als Ergebnis 62 % Hasel, 38 % Döbel. Scheiß Technik.





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na bei Günter Jauch würde ich mich als Kandidat auf die 62&% verlassen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir ja schon von Anfang an, "eine Hasel" !



Ist aber schon ein Ergebnis. Wie gesagt, Bild 1 der neuen Serie zeigt eindeutig das es kein Döbel ist, da sind wir uns ja Einig. Und die anderen Merkmale sprechen dann sehr für Hasel, auch ohne Software
.
Und wenn der Döbel eliminiert ist, dann bekommen die 62% Prozent der Bilderkennungssoftware nochmal ein ganz anderes Gewicht. (Finde ich btw sehr interessant, kannst Du lieber Hecht100+ da mal nen Link posten?)

Also stell den Fisch ruhig als Hasel mit dem originalen Fangbild ein, wenn nicht nicht noch ein 12seitiges Gutachten in Richtung "kasubischer Laubenkilchling im zweiten Adultstadium" kommt, wirds als Hasel eingebongt.
 (wenn Du magst kannst Du fürs Protokoll auch das die erste Aufnahme aus der forensischennReihe daruntersetzen, ist aber nicht notwendig)
Hg
OCC-Minimax


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die folgende Spezies hat mich leider viel Zeit gekostet. Jetzt kann es weitergehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382699


Das ist wohl eindeutig- obwohl, ich musste meinen Monitor auf den Kopf stellen, um mir ganz sicher zu sein. Petri, und ab in den Fangbildthread damit


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. August 2021)

Minimax 
Die App heißt Vissengids, eingescanntes Foto laden und dann kommt das Ergebnis.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

So, live vom Hafen…Maden gekauft, aber am Wasser gemerkt, dass ich die Posen vergessen habe. Also improvisiert: Silikonstopper, kleine Perle und einen Auftriebskork auf die Geflochtene gefädelt, ausgebleit mit 0,4 g Schrotblei, viel zu großer Karabiner und 20er Haken am 10er Vorfach. Das sah so aus:





Die kleinsten Maden waren noch zu groß, da kamen nur Grundeln.
Also Made geteilt und das matschige Etwas auf den Haken gezogen…geht doch.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Die App heißt Vissengids, eingescanntes Foto laden und dann kommt das Ergebnis.


Ich kenn die App.
Ist leider nicht immer zu 100% zuverlässig. 

Zum Fischlein nochmal:
Ich bin bei Hasel kein Experte. 
Döbel ist es ja sicher keiner.
Ich würde anhand der Merkmale und Vergleichsbilder auch auf Hasel tippen. 

Ich hab in meiner  ganzen 40 Jährigen Anglerkariere erst 2 Hasel gefangen. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> So, live vom Hafen…Maden gekauft, aber am Wasser gemerkt, dass ich die Posen vergessen habe. Also improvisiert: Silikonstopper, kleine Perle und einen Auftriebskork auf die Geflochtene gefädelt, ausgebleit mit 0,4 g Schrotblei, viel zu großer Karabiner und 20er Haken am 10er Vorfach. Das sah so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 382730
> 
> 
> ...


Hochverdient. Ich wollt eigentlich auch zur halben Made raten, als Du weiter oben die Pinkieknappheit an der Küste erwähnt hast.
Jedenfalls geplant, gezielt und präzise den Zielfisch erwischt- ein hochverdientes und ganz herzliches Petri


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Wattwurmdiebe.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es warten auf die Wattwurmdiebe.
> Anhang anzeigen 382738


Um gleich mal Regelfuchsereien vorzubeugen:
Es ist NICHT zulässig, mit ner Pulle als Köder Angler zu fangen, die evtl. ne OCC-Spezies an ihrer Angel haben.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

Werter Minimax  zuerst Dank für das Petri.
Und nein, das edle Gebräu dient nicht als Köder.
Wenn ich das gewollt hätte, was du meinst, hätte ich gestern Flunder und Dorsch auch noch gepostet.
Ich halte mich an die Regeln der Challenge.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich halte mich an die Regeln der Challenge.


Das weiss ich doch, lieber Gert-Show, ich wollte nur das niemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt, wie z.B. dieser Powerzocker Privat-Minimax. Neulich hat er sich ne Kartoffel-Kanone mit Fangnetz an seine Combo geschnallt und hat im Gebüsch auf Zanderangler gelauert.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. August 2021)

Ich rupf schon mal die Gänse und koche den Teer…(Spaß!!!)


----------



## Bilch (18. August 2021)

Heute hatte ich endlich wieder einen freien Abend zum Angeln, konnte aber erst um halb acht am Wasser sein - 8er Haken ohne Widerhaken angebunden, 3 Maiskörner an den Haken, Pose auf einen halben Meter tiefe eingestellt und es ging los. Die Pose bewegte sich aber nur einmal kurz, sonst interessierten sich die Fische nicht für die angebotenen Maiskörner. Nach 9 Uhr ist es bei uns schon dunkel und ich glaube, dass kaum noch jemand so angelt wie ich heute  ich saß am Ufer, Rute im Lapen, Bügel offen und die Schnur in der linken Hand  Es tat sich aber nichts und da ich von Karpfenangeln kaum eine Ahnung habe, begann ich mich zu fragen, ob ich es überhaupt richtig mache, denn Fische in allen Größen sind wie wild über dem ganzen Weiher hin und her aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Kurz nach zehn spürte ich aber auf einmal, wie die Schnur sich spannte und begann durch meine Finger zu gleiten. Ich wartetet noch etwas, dann schlug ich an und die Rute wurde krumm, etwas Schwereres war am Haken. Der Drill war leider nichts Besonderes, ich leierte den Fisch lediglich ein, meine Freude war aber trotzdem riesengroß, ich fing nämlich einen Karpfen. Ca. 50 cm hat der Bursche, für viele von Euch zwar nichts Besonderes, für mich aber ein ganz unvergesslicher Fang - es ist mein allererster Karpfen und wenn es die OCC nicht gäbe, würde ich heuer bestimmt keinen Karpfen fangen


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> für viele von Euch zwar nichts Besonderes, für mich aber ein ganz unvergesslicher Fang - es ist mein allererster Karpfen


Petri dazu. 
Mein erster Karpfen ging genau so ans Band. 
Pose und Mais. Ca 40cm groß, aber gefreut hab ich mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. 
Mir sind die 40-60 cm allemal lieber an der leichten Feeder als so 30 Pfund Dinger an einer 3lbs Rute.


----------



## Thomas. (18. August 2021)

fettes Petri Bilch  


Bilch schrieb:


> Der Drill war leider nichts Besonderes, ich leierte den Fisch lediglich ein,


das ist natürlich schade, aber andersrum kannst du auch froh sein das er nicht Gas gegeben hat wie ein Ochse beim Schlachter, den dann wärst du infiziert vom Karpfenvirus und das kann Böse enden(Geld, Zeit usw) , die Erfahrung habe ich vor fast 30 Jahren gemacht , es dauerte bei mir über 25 Jahre bis ich den Virus im Griff hatte und kann Heute auch oft zum Wasser ohne dem Karpfen nach zustellen.
Die Gefahr eines Rückfalls ist aber immer gegeben, vor einigen Wochen noch ganz knapp einen entkommen (siehe irgend wo im Ükel)


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. August 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Karpfenvirus


Wie war du hast. Wenn so ein Vollrun den Piepser überschlagen lässt, das hat immer noch was.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> *Jetzt heißt es warten* auf die Wattwurmdiebe.


Ich warte auch! Denn eigentlich ist es doch üblich, dass wenn man aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt, einige Mitbringsel im Gepäck hat. 
Also Gert, ich würde mich da sehr über ein: Hering, Stichling, Dorsch und weitere Flossenträger aus dem Meer freuen.  

Wünsche weiterhin einen erfolgreichen Aufenthalt!


----------



## Gert-Show (18. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961  Mal schauen…
Aber ich werfe sie dir zu, dann kannst du sagen, du hast sie gefangen.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wünsche weiterhin einen erfolgreichen Aufenthalt!


Danke, aber es ist schon vorrüber: heute früh haben wir den Heimweg angetreten. So spontan geplante "Urlaube" sind von (nicht immer und überall) verfügbaren Campingplätzen, dem Urlaubsplan der Kollegen/innen und sonstigen geplanten Aktivitäten abhängig. Wir hatten ein freies Zeitfenster mit 3 Übernachtungen und zwei (Angel-) Tagen, die aber anders verliefen als gedacht. Vom ersten, leider abgebrochenen Bootstrip hatte ich ja berichtet... Ich habe dann fünfmal über das Strandmikrofon durchgesagt: "Der kleine April möchte bitte aus dem August abgeholt werden!", aber irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt. Wahrscheinlich hat Jesco ein Bündnis mit _Forseti_ getroffen, der dann für eine beständige steife Brise sorgte und weitere Bootsausfahrten verhinderte. 
Beim abendlichen Hafenangeln war ich zwar der Krabben-König, aber die Plattfisch-Scheuche (Flundern haben die Mitangler gefangen, ich leider nicht), sodass schlussendlich aus geplanten 6-8 weiteren Spezies, die ich vom Boot sicherlich gefangen hätte, hatte immerhin 3 neue in die Score-Liste kamen.
An der Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Dank an Karin, Karl-Heinz und Kai vom besten Angelshop vor Ort  für die Tipps.
So muss die grün-weiß-gestreifte Mütze noch warten...auf Plan 3.

Allen Mitstreitern wünsche ich für die letzten 13 Tage der Challenge maximale Erfolge und dickes Petri!


----------



## Finke20 (18. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> aus geplanten 6-8 weiteren Spezies,





Gert-Show schrieb:


> hatte immerhin 3 neue




Petri Gert-Show,

ich bin doch schon sehr beeindruckt was du da so auf dich nimmst , um neue Fischspezies zu fangen.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri Gert-Show,
> 
> ich bin doch schon sehr beeindruckt was du da so auf dich nimmst , um neue Fischspezies zu fangen.


hast recht, das Engagement von Gert-Show ist ein leuchtendes Beispiel für Forscherdrang und wissenschaftlichen Eifer: "Die Sache wills, mein Herz, die Sache wills!" Chapeau!


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Hasel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pescador (19. August 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,

melde mich nun auch mal wieder zurück an Board! War wieder mal ein paar Wochen offline, aus berufl. u. priv. Gründen. Nix schlimmes, aber einfach ständig gefordert ...

Somit bin ich leider auch meiner Funktion als Mitwirkender in dieser Feldstudie bisher nicht wirklich gerecht geworden. 

Habe zwar gelegentlich gefischt, mit meiner OCC-Combo, aber die Fänge nicht OCC-gerecht dokumentiert. Ausser vielleicht dem Hecht, der nachts hastig fotografiert wurde (siehe Foto). Dieser nahm sich beim Zanderangeln das kleine Rotauge vom Grund.

Mein Ritual mit der Combo ist, zum Beginn des Ansitzes eine feine Montage auf das KöFi-Fischen für das anschließende Zanderangeln. Neben Rotaugen und kleinen Barschen ging auch mal eine hübsche Schleie auf den einzelnen kleinen Mistwurm. Diese Fänge wurden von mir nicht dokumentiert, gehen also nicht in die Wertung. 

Da meine OCC-Combo doch meistens mit Fisch oder Fischfetzen beködert ist, sollten Zander, Barsch und Aal auch noch mal anklopfen. Mal schauen, ein paar Tage läuft die Challenge ja noch ... 

*PS: Echt tolle Fotos und Beiträge habt ihr hier mittlerweile gepostet !! 








*


----------



## Mooskugel (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382846


Da hat sich der Fisch sehr kooperativ gezeigt. 
Ist mir selber nicht einmal aufgefallen und war auch nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 19.8. bis Post #345 Grundel rippi
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 45*
> 
> ...


Es hat sich viel getan, aber heute bin ich zu faul, die Tabelle hier nocheinmal extra einzufügen.
Aaaber, hier noch einmal die Tabelle in der beliebten "das Ende naht!" Version in nach Fangmeldungen
gestaffelter Ansicht:

FischartenTeilnehmer26Jesco Peschutter25Gert-Show20Finke2020Fischkopp 196119Luis281116k(l)einangelprofi16Minimax15Mooskugel14slappy11bobbl11Professor Tinca11tokka10Forelle7410mikesch9rippi8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7skyduck7Thomas.6Bilch6bw16Geomas6Stippi685Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz4BaFO4Jason4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe564thanatos2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851Pescador1rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.Hecht100+HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962porbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786

Ich muss sagen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das noch jemand in die Nähe der beeindruckenden
Forschungs. und Publikationsleistung von Jesco Peschutter gerät, aber gleich einem Kometen
hat sich Gert-Show sich auf unfassbare 25 Spezies direkt hinter ihn katapultiert- beeindruckend!

Mit einigem Abstand, folgen die Berichterstatter Finke20 Fischkopp 1961 und Luis2811 mit 
20,20,19 Spezies. Auch hier kann die nächste SPezies den Ausschlag bringen.

Wiederum mit einigem Abstand folgt eine weitere Gruppe fleissiger Forscher (und einem verdatterten
Glückspilz) die sich zwischen 16 und 14 Spezies bewegt. Auch hier ist das letzte Wort noch nicht 
gesprochen.

Auch im übrigen Feld gibt es einige Gruppen, die sehr dichtauf liegen, und allgemein kann jetzt noch 
viel Bewegung reinkommen- in der 8er bis 11er Riege sitzen viele hervorragende Angler, auf guten
AUsgangspositionen für einen rasanten Endspurt. 

Besondere Erwähnung verdient der Teilnehmer Pescador der nur wenige Tage vor dem Ende der
Challenge seine erste Meldung eines schönen Hechts eingereicht hat, das ist Sportsgeist!

Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage bringen,

herzlich,
Euer
OCC-Team:

Jesco Peschutter 
Forelle74 
Minimax


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2021)

ja hatte gestern wieder einen schönen entspannten Abend - das der Fisch auch die richtige Rute erwischt hab ich nur eine ausgebracht . 20- 23.30 Uhr schön ruhig ,kein Regen ,
wenig Mücken, 30 ha See für mich allein und natürlich kein Biss 
ein bischen Glück hatte ich aber vielleicht auch - hatte meine Rute gerade raus 
da raubte ein Wels genau dort - hätte die Größe meinen Köder genommen - 
na wahrscheinlich wäre es das Ende des Spiels gewesen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich musste leider festellen, die falsche Combo angemeldet zu haben. Meine Touren fanden doch fast ausschließlich mit der Fliegenrute statt und die geplanten Einsätze in Bremen mit dem "Erfassungsgerät" fielen ins Wasser: Anfütterungsverbot an den Zielgewässern, keine Zeit des Angelkumpels,... Und aufgrund von Rebeccas Weggang haben sich meine Zeitfenster auch nicht unbedingt vergrößert. Ach ja, bei den beiden Besuchen am Forellensee mit meinem OCC-Tackle gabe es leider nur Fisch an den anderen Ruten. Ich trage es mit dem olympischen Gedanken und finde es aber absolut spannend, die beiden Threads zu verfolgen


----------



## -Michael- (20. August 2021)

Ich werde keine weiteren Arten mehr beitragen können…
Nachdem ich heuer privat ziemlich eingespannt war und daher nicht oft angeln war, wollte ich vorgestern meine occ-combo einpacken und angeln fahren. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Rutenring beschädigt ist und die Einlage vollständig durchgerissen ist.
Da hab ich keine Erklärung dafür ‍
Aufgrund der nur noch kurzen Zeit wird eine Reparatur nicht mehr möglich sein 

Mein Resümee: sollte es nächstes Jahr wieder zu einer OCC Challenge kommen, werde ich nicht mit einer Karpfenrute mit großer Rolle antreten. Mein Plan war, durch Wechsel der Schnüre auf verschiedene Fischarten angeln zu können und auch auf Karpfen und Amur mit Rute und Rolle genug Reserven zu haben.

Hat aber Spaß gemacht und die Idee war/ist super!
Daheim stehen mehrere Angeln, ich habe die Meisten aber heuer nie ausgeführt… nur eine UL und eine Spinnrute durften neben der OCC mit.

Nächstes Jahr - wenn es wieder stattfindet - werde ich wieder dabei sein!
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2021)

Bei mir war's das wohl auch. Meine Gewäser zeichnen sich nicht gerade durch Artenreichtum aus und Salzwasser ist zu weit entfernt.
Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.

Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmer, die noch Arten zur Erhebung beitragen können.


----------



## Orothred (20. August 2021)

Schade, ich hab das hier viel zu spät gesehen  Wirds da eine Wiederholung geben?


----------



## rippi (20. August 2021)

Oha, über die Resignation hier bin ich sehr erstaunt. Ich habe mir natürlich extra für die letzten 2 Wochen der OCC frei genommen und peile an mindestens noch auf 20 Arten zu kommen.


Gert-Show  Falls du noch die 30 anpeilst: Probiere mal mit Garnelenstücken und kleinem Haken direkt an der Mauer runter zulassen, früher gab es da häufig mal Aalmuttern und Seeskorpione. Und ich weiß nicht, ob man dort überhaupt noch angeln darf, aber wenn man auf der anderen Seite die Bootsstege entlang geht, kommt man irgendwann an so einen kleinen Park (gegenùber der Marine Station). Dort ist so eine kleine Strecke, wo keine Boote liegen und so eine treppenartiger Steinaufbau, da konnte man früher gut Meeräschen fangen. (Aber der Bestand ist vor einigen Jahren eingebrochen)


----------



## Orothred (20. August 2021)

Noch ne Frage: Wo gibts denn hier den "Stand" zu sehen? Gibts irgend ne Tabelle oder sowas, welche Arten womit gefangen wurden? Ist ja ein unfassbar interessantes Thema, und vermutlich bin ich einfach zu blind


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Wo gibts denn hier den "Stand" zu sehen? Gibts irgend ne Tabelle oder sowas, welche Arten womit gefangen wurden? Ist ja ein unfassbar interessantes Thema, und vermutlich bin ich einfach zu blind


Am Anfang des Themas findest du die gesamte Tabelle. 
Und Minimax aktualisiert regelmäßig die Tabelle .

Auf der vorigen Seite hier im Thread ist der aktuelle Stand in Kurzform.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tabelle aktualisiert:
> 
> Es hat sich viel getan, aber heute bin ich zu faul, die Tabelle hier nocheinmal extra einzufügen.
> Aaaber, hier noch einmal die Tabelle in der beliebten "das Ende naht!" Version in nach Fangmeldungen
> ...


Orothred 
Hier


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Oha, über die Resignation hier bin ich sehr erstaunt. Ich habe mir natürlich extra für die letzten 2 Wochen der OCC frei genommen und peile an mindestens noch auf 20 Arten zu kommen.
> 
> 
> Gert-Show  Falls du noch die 30 anpeilst: Probiere mal mit Garnelenstücken und kleinem Haken direkt an der Mauer runter zulassen, früher gab es da häufig mal Aalmuttern und Seeskorpione. Und ich weiß nicht, ob man dort überhaupt noch angeln darf, aber wenn man auf der anderen Seite die Bootsstege entlang geht, kommt man irgendwann an so einen kleinen Park (gegenùber der Marine Station). Dort ist so eine kleine Strecke, wo keine Boote liegen und so eine treppenartiger Steinaufbau, da konnte man früher gut Meeräschen fangen. (Aber der Bestand ist vor einigen Jahren eingebrochen)


Viel Erfolg in den zwei Wochen!

Wie schon geschrieben, bin ich wieder zu Hause, aber danke für die Tipps!
Im Hafen (Westseite) direkt an der Mauer (bei Guttau Edelstahl) habe ich den Stichling erwischt. Wir sahen dort aber auch einzelne Makrelen und eine 60er Meerforelle entlangschwimmen, als wir die Wattwürmer draußen ausgelegt hatten.
An dem von dir beschriebenen Steinaufbau darf man mit der erforderlichen Hafenkarte angeln, aber da stand der Wind drauf und ich sah auch keinen anderen Angler dort.
Laut den mir vorliegenden Infos sind Aalmuttern fast gar nicht mehr anzutreffen, von Seeskorpionen habe ich auch nichts gehört, geschweige denn von Meeräschen.
Da hätte ich wohl ein paar Tage mehr Zeit haben müssen...


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> So muss die grün-weiß-gestreifte Mütze noch warten...auf Plan 3.


Plan 3 steht...ich bin gespannt. Ach so, nächste Woche ist noch Plan 4 angedacht. 

PS: Keine Angst, Jesco, ich bleibe in Hessen!


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Wo gibts denn hier den "Stand" zu sehen? Gibts irgend ne Tabelle oder sowas, welche Arten womit gefangen wurden? Ist ja ein unfassbar interessantes Thema, und vermutlich bin ich einfach zu blind


Hier gibts die Überblickstabellen mit allen Fängernnund ihren bisherigen Fischarten, die aktuellste ist ganz unten, der OCC Gazetteer vom 6.8. (  )


Minimax schrieb:


> *OCC-Gazetteer*
> 
> Liebe OCC´ler,
> hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.
> ...


----------



## Moringotho (20. August 2021)

Sers,

hab es geschafft. Bin für ein paar Stunden am Wasser.
jetzt müssen nur noch die flossenträger mitspielen.
melde mich wenn sich was tut, bzw heut Abend wenn nicht...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

Moringotho  Holger, es freut mich, dass du das Zeitfenster nutzen kannst. Hau was raus!


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> hab es geschafft. Bin für ein paar Stunden am Wasser.
> jetzt müssen nur noch die flossenträger mitspielen.
> ...


Schön das Du es ans Wasser geschafft hast, lieber Moringotho , zieh was rauuuuuuss!
Und nimm um Himmelswillen die zweite Rute ausm Wasser, beim OCC-Angeln gehen die Fische auf magische Weise immer an die falsche Rute!


----------



## Slappy (20. August 2021)

Ich hoffe es noch mal an den Main zu schaffen und eventuell noch 1-2 Spezies zu bekommen. Aber mit den 14 bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Hatte ja eher so mit 5 gerechnet. Und das schönste, 12 Arten davon sind tatsächlich aus den Vereinsteichen!


----------



## Moringotho (20. August 2021)

Sers, die rechte Rute ist harmlos. Die liegt mit einem 20er im Niemandsland.
ansonsten muss ich feststellen das ich das nichts fangen scheinbar nicht verlernt habe.
methodfeeder egal ob 10, 8 oder 6er boilie. Geht garnix...
steige jetzt auf laufblei und geheimKöder um. Hoffe der bring die Wende.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## rippi (20. August 2021)

Ich würde behaupten, dass Boilies der miserabelste Köder für die OCC sind. Kannst du keine Insekten vom Ufer anködern?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass Boilies der miserabelste Köder für die OCC sind. Kannst du keine Insekten vom Ufer anködern?


dem stimme ich zu, selbst der gute alte Mistwurm wäre besser


----------



## Mooskugel (20. August 2021)

Wurm, Made, Mais. 
Zieh was raus, egal was.
Daumendrück.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

Für Plan 3 habe ich mein Netzwerk befragt, ein bisschen eingekauft und gebastelt.




Jetzt liegt der Köder aus, angefüttert habe ich auch, mal schauen, was kommt.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

Der erste Käsedieb…hatte ich schon abgehakt.


----------



## Moringotho (20. August 2021)

Sers,

die null steht. leider, aber wenigstens war ich einmal draußen.
die nächste runde wird besser.

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps mit kleinen boilies fängt man hier normalerweise brassen und satzer im zweistelligen bereich....
      es sollte wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. August 2021)

Schade, aber du warst draußen und hast es versucht, das alleine zählt.


----------



## Finke20 (20. August 2021)

Petri allen, die es ans Wasser geschafft haben und schön Moringotho das du einen Einsatz gestattet hast.

So jetzt etwas von den letzten beiden Tagen.

Gestern versuchte ich es an einem kleinen Flüsschen, auf der suche nach dem Aland.  Ich benutzte einen für meine Verhältnisse verrücken Köder.
Ich hatte eine Dose mit Fliegen dabei, diese sind aus den Caster geschlüpft. 
Auf die Hauptschnur kam ein kleiner Schwimmer und mit einem 12 Haken ist die Montage komplett. Es kamen zwei Fliegen auf den Haken und die Montage ging zu Wasser. An der Oberfläche treibend fanden sich auch sehr schnell Interessenten dafür, doch leider keinen Aland. Plötzen und Uckels fanden sie dafür sehr lecker .






Jetzt noch kurz was zum heutigem Ausflug.
Nach der Arbeit ging es an den Forellen Teich und ich konnte doch tatsächlich meine Regenbogen Forelle verhaften.






Ich hatte noch zwei Saiblinge im Drill, doch die wollten leider kein Foto  mit mir machen .

Was viel spanender werden sollte, ist die Tatsache das man hin und wieder kleine Fischchen am Rand schwimmen sah. 
Doch was sind es für welche ? Also einen kleinen Mistwurm an den Forellenhaken und ihn dann leicht über dem Grund angeboten.
Der Köder ist vielleicht 30 Sekunden im Wasser und es gab schon einen Biss. Ja und was soll ich sagen, es ist ein Stichling und was habe ich in der letzten Zeit versucht, die Spezies an den Haken zu bekommen und so schnell kann es dann gehen .






Es gab in einem anderen Teich noch Störe, aber einen zu fangen und dafür dann 16€ für das Kilo zu zahlen ist mir die Sache nicht wert. 

Aber 2 weitere Arten sind es trotzdem geworden.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. August 2021)

Schöne Rotfeder auf dem ersten Foto. Und Petri zu zwei neuen Spezies!
Beeindruckt bin ich vom hungrigen Stichling, der sich den Wurm mit dem großen Haken einverleibt hat.


----------



## Finke20 (21. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Beeindruckt bin ich vom hungrigen Stichling, der sich den Wurm mit dem großen Haken einverleibt hat.




Und ich erstmal ,  der Plan ist ja gewesen, dass sich die kleinen Fische am Wurm festbeißt und dann nimmt der den Wurm und den Forellenhaken gleich dazu.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. August 2021)

Oh Mann, was ist man doch manchmal seltsam, wenn man seine Combo plant. Angeln mit 8,50 Stellfisch und Multi geht ja noch, aber dann das Foto machen, mit der Rute und Rolle und dem Fisch,  an die Problematik habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Die ersten sind geschafft, leider keine Gegner für die Combo. 
Weißfisch 1 (Rotfeder )




Weißfisch 2 ( ??? )






Weißfisch 3 (Rotauge )










Regenbogenfisch ( war leider ohne Betäubung nicht zu fotografieren)





Bei den ersten beiden kleinen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, das sie so klein waren, fotografiert und sofort wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

1. Roddow und 2. kleiner Plötz

Petri Heil!


----------



## rhinefisher (23. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Angeln mit 8,50 Stellfisch und Multi geht ja noch,



Dafür angelst Du mit der ausgefallensten aller Kombos - ich bin schwer beeindruckt ob der Untauglichkeit und deines Mutes...
 Du hättest wenigstens ZWEI Sonderpunkte verdient....
Echt genial...


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rotfeder
> Anhang anzeigen 383199


Ist das eine Bolo oder Stellfisch Rute lieber Hecht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Rotfeder


 Falsches Bild. Das ist der Plötz.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Stellfisch 8,50 mtr. Mitchell Mag Pro 858.


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dieser Thread dient ausschließlich der Fischartenzählung. Bitte haltet Eure Postings kurz. Habt bitte außerdem Verständnis dafür, das um den Überblick zu behalten und die Auswertung zu ermöglichen, sämtliche anderen Postings gelöscht oder in den allgemeinen OCC Thread verschoben werden müssen. Dort ist auch der Ort für spannende und lustige Fanggeschichten, schöne Gewässerbilder, Petriwünsche, Fragen und Diskussionen zu den Fängen. Gerne können diese auch dort nocheinmal gezeigt werden.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Bolo oder Stellfisch Rute lieber Hecht ?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsches Bild. Das ist der Plötz.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stellfisch 8,50 mtr. Mitchell Mag Pro 858.


so so, und das von dreien die es besser wissen müssten   
bitte meinen Beitrag löschen


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. August 2021)

Moringotho schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> die null steht. leider, aber wenigstens war ich einmal draußen.
> die nächste runde wird besser.
> ...


Erstmal schön das du es ans Wasser geschafft hast und Petri für die nächste Runde. 
Ans Wasser könnte ich hier, hab 3 Seen vor der Nase, aber Catch and Release ist nicht meins.  Auch für die OCC, oder Angelmasters von der Angelwoche kommt es nicht für mich in Frage. Wenn ich angele, dann muss ich mit Fisch rechnen, auch wenn es meist nicht so kommt.
Und der wird entnommen und verwertet, es sei denn, er ist geschützt, auf die eine, oder andere Art.
Daher kann ich leider nicht zum Ende hin nachziehen, da ich auf Reha keine Chance zum verwerten des Fanges habe und wie gesagt nur für die Challenge möchte ich kein C&R anfangen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so so, und das von dreien die es besser wissen müssten
> bitte meinen Beitrag löschen


Nix da, der wird genau so verschoben wie der Rest. 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsches Bild. Das ist der Plötz.


Danke für den Hinweis, getauscht.


----------



## Bilch (23. August 2021)

Heute bin ich mit zwei Ruten am Wasser, OCC Rute mit Grundmontage und eine andere mit Posenmontage. Erfolgreich war ich bis jetzt nur mit der OCC Kombo  den Karpfen habe ich zwar schon auf der Liste, die Freude ist deswegen aber nicht geringer. Muss aber bald wieder heim, meine Frau kommt um 1 Uhr nach Hause und es gehört sich mit dem Mittagessen auf sie zu warten


----------



## Finke20 (23. August 2021)

Ich bin heute früh noch mit Kumpel Henri ans Wasser gefahren. Diesen See habe ich angeltechnisch noch nie besucht, warum eigentlich nicht, frage ich mich gerade . Es ist ordentlich was an Fisch drin. Hier mal einige Bilder.
	

		
			
		

		
	





















Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es reinrassige Karauschen sind. Als Köder wurden verwendet Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Bienenmade, Mais und Dendrobenas.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es reinrassige Karauschen sind.


Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch.  Evtl. Giebel-Karpfen-Hybride


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Karpfen-Karauschen-Hybriden haben in aller Regel zwei Barteln.
Rein optisch würde ich sagen das sind Giebel.

Nächste Mal Schuppen zählen Finke20


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch.  Evtl.* Giebel-*Karpfen*-Hybride*



Sowat gibt es nicht.
Giebellaich wird immer zu Giebel - egal wer da drüber spri....ääää........milcht.

Verschiedene Quellen im Netz gehen davon aus, dass alle unsere heimischen Giebel weiblich sind.


----------



## Finke20 (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nächste Mal Schuppen zählen @Finke20




Habe ich gemacht 29 sind für Giebel und 34 für Karausche.
Ich habe 33 gezählt, jetzt kommst du, die hatten alle über 30 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie .


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowat gibt es nicht


Bei unseren westlichen Nachbarn anscheinend doch, da sind die bekannt. 
Und hier wurde auch schon mal darüber berichtet.




__





						Fischbesatz mit Hybriden in NRW erlaubt?
					

Es gibt Versuche, als Kormoran Schutz, Karpfen-Giebel Hybriden anzusiedeln. Die Fische sind relativ kormoranfest. Mich interessiert, ob das in NRW erlaubt ist, bzw. so was als heimisch gilt?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

und 31 bis 35 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie, aber dafür auch 2 kleine Barteln. Und sie wären etwas dunkler als Giebel im Farbkleid.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei unseren westlichen Nachbarn anscheinend doch, da sind die bekannt.
> Und hier wurde auch schon mal darüber berichtet.
> 
> 
> ...




Da muss ein Irrtum vorliegen.
Siehe auch den zweiten Post in deinem link:




__





						Fischbesatz mit Hybriden in NRW erlaubt?
					

Es gibt Versuche, als Kormoran Schutz, Karpfen-Giebel Hybriden anzusiedeln. Die Fische sind relativ kormoranfest. Mich interessiert, ob das in NRW erlaubt ist, bzw. so was als heimisch gilt?




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle in der mehr steht als Hörensagen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht 29 sind für Giebel und 34 für Karausche.
> Ich habe 33 gezählt, jetzt kommst du, die hatten alle über 30 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie .



Giebel hat 27-33 Schuppen an der Seitenlienie - also sind es Giebel (besonders wenn sie keine Barteln hatten).
Karausche besitzt 31-35 Schuppen an der Seitenlienie aber so sehen die auch nicht aus.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild einer typischen Karausche dran  -rundlich mit deutlich konvexer Rückenflosse.
Vergleich das mal bitte mit deinen eher flachrückigen, länglichen Giebeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle in der mehr steht als Hörensagen?







__





						Wat is het nu een kruiskarper, een kroeskarper of een F1-karper?
					





					derietvoornwelten.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Danke dir.
Keine Ahnung wie se das gemacht haben aber in natürlichen Gewässern gibt es sowas nicht und in Deutschland hab ich auch nichts davon gehört.
Diese speziell gezüchteten Hybriden sind eine menschliche "Erfindung".


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

Warte auf die Barbe…


----------



## rippi (23. August 2021)

Gibts da Gastkarten und auch Nasen?


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Gibts da Gastkarten und auch Nasen?


Gastkarten ja, Nasen wohl nicht. Aber Döbel, Hasel und Gründling.
Das ist die Gersprenz im Bereich vom ASV Stockstadt.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

Und ich habe sie…


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich habe sie…
> Anhang anzeigen 383271


So eine Barbe ist ein Traum


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

In der Tat, die hatte Power, und ich Mühe mit dem Keschern am steilen Ufer. 
Ich habe noch Käse übrig, hat irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## Bilch (23. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> In der Tat, die hatte Power, und ich Mühe mit dem Keschern am steilen Ufer.


Deswegen habe ich mir heuer überhaupt einen Kescher gekauft - habe nämlich die ersten zwei OCC Döbel verloren, weil ich sie wegen dem steilen Ufer nicht landen konnte.

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri zu der schönen Barbe


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und ich habe sie…
> Anhang anzeigen 383271


Herzliches Petri, ein wundervoller Fisch.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Noch sind es ein paar Tage, das war nur ein Zwischenspurt.
> Wenn ich den Jesco noch einhole, dann wird der von mir keine blau-weiße, sondern eine grün-weiß-gestreifte Wollmütze bekommen, passend in Werder-Bremen-Grün. Die muss er dann mindestens eine Woche tragen!


Die erste Mission, den Jesco Peschutter einzuholen, ist geglückt. Gleichstand, mein Freund! 
Ich bestelle dann schon mal Mütze für dich. 
Und in wenigstens einem Video muss du "FC Bayern München-Cap" gegen "Werder-Bremen-Beanie" tauschen.

Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert,
*23.8. bis Post #354 Barbe Gert-Show 
Fischarten bisher: 46*

auch heute wieder nur als Link zum Tabellen-Post:


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 23.8. bis Post #354 Barbe Gert-Show
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 46*
> 
> ...



Aber dafür natürlich nur hier in der gestaffelten "End-of-Days" Ansicht-
Heut gibts noch einen -den vermutlicht letzten-* OCC-Gazetteer* obendrauf, aber gleich kommt mein lecker vom Türken bestelltes Abendessen und ich hatte seit heut morgen nix zu essen:



DürümIskembe26Gert-Show26Jesco Peschutter23Finke2020Fischkopp 196119Luis281116k(l)einangelprofi16Minimax15Mooskugel14slappy11bobbl11Professor Tinca11rippi11tokka10Forelle7410mikesch8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7skyduck7Thomas.6Bilch6bw16Geomas6Stippi685Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz4BaFO4Jason4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe564thanatos3Hecht100+2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851Pescador1rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962porbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786

EDIT: Ich hebe nur schnell Drei bemerkenswerte Ereignisse hervor:
Gert-Show setzt seinen ehrgeizigen Endspurt mit einer traumhaften Barbe fort, und steht nun zusammen mit Jesco Peschutter an erster Stelle der Speziesnachweise. 6 Angeltage verbleiben, und die Entscheidung kann ein einziger Biss sein... schweisstreibend!
rippi hat mit seiner Makrele die 46. Spezies zur OCC-beigetragen. Ob noch weitere Erstbeschreibungen folgen?
Hecht100+ hat mit seiner ...individuellen.. Combo aus Bernhardinerfass-Multi und Stellfischrute nach einer ruhigen OCC Ehre mit gleich drei Spezies
eingelegt, top!


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2021)

So, liebe OCC-Piloten

hier wie versprochen der letzte Gazetteer vor dem Ende der grossen OCC.

Vergesst nicht:


Andal schrieb:


> Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum *30. August 2021*


Unser weiser Gründervatter hat also in seinem unerforschlichen Ratschluss nicht den _letzten_ Augusttag, sondern den _vorletzten_ als Enddatum eingesetzt.
*Nur Fangmeldungen, die bis Mo, 30.8. bis 23:59 ordnungsgemäß gepostet werden, kommen in die Wertung*, danach ist der Hammer gefallen. Es zählt der Zeitstempel des Postings im Meldethread.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2021)

Oh ha, gut dass Du nochmal darauf hinweist. Ich dachte es geht bis zum 31.08.2021
Da muss ich ja komplett umplanen.  
So zwei bis drei Fischlein hätte ich ja noch gerne beigesteuert.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die erste Mission, den Jesco Peschutter einzuholen, ist geglückt. Gleichstand, mein Freund!
> Ich bestelle dann schon mal Mütze für dich.
> Und in wenigstens einem Video muss du "FC Bayern München-Cap" gegen "Werder-Bremen-Beanie" tauschen.
> 
> Oder was meint ihr?


Jesco Peschutter  Der Beanie in den Werder-Farben ist bestellt. Die Lieferung erfolgt an den MuP-Verlag. Bitte tue uns den Gefallen, mal nicht mit deinem weiß-blauen  Glücksbringer, sondern diesem Beanie auf dem Kopf ein Foto oder Video zu machen. Danke!


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

na endlich meine 5. Art - war echt schwer erkämpft in den vergessenem 
Tümpel die Angel rein zu kriegen und das Fischlein aus dem Wasser raus zu holen 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 - oben Äste - links und rechts Gestrüpp und 
unten Kraut . Hatte ja gehofft außerdem  nen verbutteten Schlei und ne Karausche zu erwischen 
aber außer zwei Rotäuglein und fünf Giebelchen war nix zu machen .
Der Nachmittag war dann doch entspannter , da habe ich einen Giebel 
den Räubern angeboten - vier Arten hatten die Möglichkeit in der Pfanne zu 
landen - nein morgen gibt es Bratkartoffeln und Würstchen .


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2021)

Bratkartoffeln und Würstchen sind doch auch lecker. 

Ich hatte gestern nach dem langen Bürotag nur einen kurzen Slot von einer Stunde, die Artenhatz fortzusetzen. Und ich durfte wieder mal mit Hardbaits mein Glück versuchen.
Der Spinjig wurde zweimal leicht attackiert, den 85er Watermonitor und den Mini-Crankbait aus dem Forellenprogramm ignorierten sie gänzlich. Dann musste es halt der kleine Rapala richten...auf den war Verlass.

Mein Plan für das Wochenende steht, aber die Wettervorhersage ist nicht so doll, das könnte mir noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowat gibt es nicht.
> Giebellaich wird immer zu Giebel - egal wer da drüber spri....ääää........milcht.
> 
> Verschiedene Quellen im Netz gehen davon aus, dass alle unsere heimischen Giebel weiblich sind.


da möchte ich Dir widersprechen !
ist lange her deshalb kann ich auch keine Quellenangabe machen .
es gibt vier Giebelstammformen - die chinesische soll die des Goldfisch´s sein 
das von Dir beschriebene Phänomen trifft auf den europäischen Giebel zu .
Trotz dieser Möglichkeit vermehrt er sich in manchen Gewässern nicht .


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> das von Dir beschriebene Phänomen trifft auf den europäischen Giebel zu .


 Ja. Um den hiesigen gings mir ja.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Trotz dieser Möglichkeit vermehrt er sich in manchen Gewässern nicht .



Wenn das passiert, ist kein passender Milchner zur rechten Zeit bereit.


----------



## thanatos (25. August 2021)

nicht unbedingt - aber das ist ein anders Thema


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2021)

… einfach gelöscht, kein Bock drauf…


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2021)

Rupf mal die Gänse und koch den Teer...ist eh nicht kriegsentscheidend.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. August 2021)

Fisch einfach auf den Kescher gelegt zum fotografieren, warum sollte dann der Kescher nass sein. Nass wäre für den Fisch etwas besser, ist einfach so gemacht worden.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. August 2021)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...
Ich habe mich bei den letzten 3 Fischen auf die Spots meines Freundes verlassen, und ich muss sagen: Hammer ! Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, aber auf Matthias ist Verlass. Der Kauli kam nach 1 Stunde Ansitz nach Grundelzupfern, einem Döbel und einer Güster auf 2 Dendros.

Ich bin sehr happy und hoffe, am Wochenende den 28 Punkten noch zwei weitere hinzuzufügen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (26. August 2021)

War gestern auch noch mal los mit einen letzten Versuch.




 In 1,5 Stunden am Wasser immerhin wieder fünf verschiedene Arten ergattert. Leider die erhofften Regenbogenforelle und Hasel war nicht dabei.

Das war’s dann wohl von meiner / unserer Seite für diese OCC. Insgesamt tolle Aktion! Sollte es ein nächstes Mal geben bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei. Vielleicht schreibe ich am Ende noch mal kurzes Fazit mit meinen Eindrücken.

Ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen und insbesondere an #Gert-Show für seine furiose Aufholjagd!


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2021)

Tja, hatte ja gehofft vor meinem Urlaub im September nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen, das wird wohl nix mehr    egal, hauptsache dabei und es macht mir viel Spaß jetzt den letzen Endspurt zu verfolgen


----------



## Gert-Show (26. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Gibts da Gastkarten und auch Nasen?


Werter rippi ich muss mich korrigieren, mir wurde noch ein Spot für Nasen zugespielt, allerdings nicht in der Gersprenz, sondern im fränkischen Untermain. Allerdings braucht man da wohl größere Gewichte (im Feederbereich, also 100-150g), um die Nasen zu bekommen. Ob da mein OCC-Spielzeug ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Werter rippi ich muss mich korrigieren, mir wurde noch ein Spot für Nasen zugespielt, allerdings nicht in der Gersprenz, sondern im fränkischen Untermain. Allerdings braucht man da wohl größere Gewichte (im Feederbereich, also 100-150g), um die Nasen zu bekommen. Ob da mein OCC-Spielzeug ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Versuchs trotzdem. Ich hab ja auch einen übergeordneten Blick auf die Gesamt-Artenliste, und da fehlt uns noch die Nase. Das wär Spitze- ein Punkt für Dich, und ne weitere Art auf unserer kollektiver Speziesstrecke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Werter rippi ich muss mich korrigieren, mir wurde noch ein Spot für Nasen zugespielt, allerdings nicht in der Gersprenz, sondern im fränkischen Untermain. Allerdings braucht man da wohl größere Gewichte (im Feederbereich, also 100-150g), um die Nasen zu bekommen. Ob da mein OCC-Spielzeug ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Rotauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das nicht eine Rotfeder. Ich verhaue mich ja auch immer mit diesen Weißfischen, aber....


----------



## Gert-Show (28. August 2021)

Graskarpfen ( Weißer Amur) kam auch noch… bin völlig fertig… Foto kommt, Story später.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Graskarpfen (Weißer Amurkarpfen)
> Anhang anzeigen 383606


Wahnsinn! Fettes Petri zur Erstmeldung!


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2021)

...uuuund Biss verpennt.


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Graskarpfen ( Weißer Amur) kam auch noch… bin völlig fertig… Foto kommt, Story später.


Toller Fisch! Ein ganz dickes Petri   
Worauf ist er gegangen?


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Was hab ich hier gefangen? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Hier ist noch so einer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Der Obere sieht aus wie ein blasser Plötz und der Untere wie ein Ükel.


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Obere sieht aus wie ein blasser Plötz und der Untere wie ein Ükel.


Das wäre schön. Die habe ich noch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2021)

Jason macht es heute aber spannend, kann sein Brasse evtl. auch eine Güster sein???


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason macht es heute aber spannend, kann sein Brasse evtl. auch eine Güster sein???



Nee. Ist n kleiner Brassen:


----------



## Forelle74 (28. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason macht es heute aber spannend, kann sein Brasse evtl. auch eine Güster sein???


Die Brasse von Jason im Fangmeldethread ist eindeutig eine Brasse.

So nun mal als Resümee.
Leider schaff ichs nicht mehr ans Wasser vor dem Occ Ende.
Bin gesundheitlich grad wieder angeschlagen ( Grippe).

Bin aber zufrieden mit meinem 10 Fängen .
Leider hatt ich heuer durchschnittlich sehr wenige Angeltage bis jetzt. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich hoffentlich öfter am Wasser.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. August 2021)

So liebe Mitstreiter, ich bin nach einem langen Tag zu Hause, geduscht und mache gerade Abendessen.
Was gab es?
Den Wecker um 7:00 Uhr habe ich ignoriert und bin schon um 05:50 Uhr zur Kaffeemaschine gelaufen. 
Bei 11 Grad und Nebel habe ich mich ins Auto gesetzt und dem Ruf meines Freundes Matthias, der mich in den letzten Tagen so toll unterstützt hatte, vertraut: da fängst du! Ob das Giebel oder Karausche ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber du musst da hin und dann 6 m werfen, da ist es 2 Meter tief, da habe ich immer gefangen...das sind Worte, auf die ich vertraue.
Köder waren Mais, Made und Dendro.
Bis zum Giebel war es eine lange Wartezeit, die durch Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barsche und Brassen verkürzt wurde. Aber dann war Leben in der Bude und die Mais-Made-Kombi fand den richtigen Abnehmer. Der Giebel zeigte sich und wurde gekeschert. Was war ich happy, nach  knapp 8 Stunden Angeln endlich den Zielfisch zu finden.
Die Karausche wollte ich natürlich auch noch fangen und...



Bilch schrieb:


> Toller Fisch! Ein ganz dickes Petri
> Worauf ist er gegangen?


...hing zwei Maiskörner (ohne Maden) auf den 10er Barbenhaken am 22er Monofil.
Ein kleiner "Heber" am Waggler, dann ein kleiner Run und _Anhieb_ gesetzt und...was ist denn das? Schuppen vom Döbel und Schwanzflosse wie mein PB-Rapfen zeigten sich an der Oberfläche...und er ließ sich bis ans Ufer kurbeln, bis die Post abging...Gott sei Dank konnte ich Ufer "wandern" und so den Fisch vom Wurzelwerk abhalten.
Nach gut 20 Minuten war es dann soweit, der Torpedo war müde und ich konnte ihn (schweißgebadet) landen. Die Messung mit den Fingern zeigte ein bißchen über 90 cm, aber das ist vielleicht zu wenig.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich die ersten 30 Meter meiner Geflochtenen wegschmeißen. Egal, its a keeper.
(Es war übrigens mein erster Graser überhaupt in 47 Jahren Angel-Laufbahn...danke Andal).
Gute Nacht @ all und vielleicht versuche ich ja noch die Nase...am Montag


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Was hab ich hier gefangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier bei mir ist jemand der sich mit sowas auskennt. Er sagt zu 100 %
Hybrid, Rotauge und Güster. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2021)

Lieber Jason,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason macht es heute aber spannend


Ich glaube das liegt daran, das der Liebe Gott seinen ganzen Farbkasten aufgebraucht hat als er die liebliche Landschaft des Zwergenlandes 
gemalt hat, da blieb nicht mehr so viel Pigment für die FIsche übrig  



Jason schrieb:


> Brasse
> Anhang anzeigen 383598





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Brasse von Jason im Fangmeldethread ist eindeutig eine Brasse.


Absülüt!



Jason schrieb:


> Rotauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> -feder, Jason .
> Rotfeder!


Auch Forelle74 und meinereiner sind teamseitig der Meinung es handelt sich um eine Rotfeder, die Du schon hast, macht aber nix, denn:



Jason schrieb:


> Was hab ich hier gefangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Obere sieht aus wie ein blasser Plötz


Finde ich auch



Jason schrieb:


> Hier ist noch so einer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> und der Untere wie ein Ükel.


Da bin ich absolut unsicher- vmtl. hat der Prof recht, aber mal sehen obs noch weitere Meinungen gibt.

Stell auf jeden Fall erstmal beide Fische ein, damit sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten und dann aus der Wertung purzeln:

all OCC´ler: Das empfehle ich jedem Teilnehmer in den letzten 48h der OCC: AUch wenn ihr Euch nicht hunnertpro sicher
bei der Spezies seid, stellt sie erstmal in den Wertungsthread mit eurer vorläufigen Bestimmung, wir können die genaue
Bestimmung dann immer noch in Ruhe ausklamüsern.
*Alle FIsche die mit einem eigenen Eintrag vor Fristende (Mo 23:59) im Wertungsthread vermerkt sind, werden auch gewertet,
unabhängig davon ob die Bestimmung länger dauert. Fische die nur hier eingestellt sind, kommen nicht zur Wertung. *

Weiterhin viel Erfolg Euch allen, ihr seht, auch in den letzten Tagen und Stunden geht noch was! Ich liebe Euch!

hg
Minimax


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. August 2021)

So, endlich Zeit für einen Nachtrag!

Gestern:

Feierabend in Sicht, die geplante Bootstour auf dem Rhein fällt wegen technischer Mängel aus.
Neuer Plan, ein Guiding durch Gert, denn schließlich hat er seine letzten Zielfische quasi auf Ansage an gefangen.
Nach einigen Zeilen mit ihm, war klar, in zwei Stunden treffen wir uns im Angelladen um für 2 verschiedene Gewässer die nötigen Erlaubnisscheine zu erwerben. Der sportliche Plan war in den verbleibenden 4 Stunden (Bayern, Nachtangelverbot), 4 Zielfische zu fangen. Der Erste kam bereits nach 20 Minuten, doch dann wurde es leider ruhig und obwohl immer wieder mal Fisch am Platz vorbei schaute, war kein Zielfisch mehr dabei. Dennoch war es ein sehr toller Abend und schön nicht alleine am Wasser zu sitzen.  
Gert, nochmals besten Dank für deinen Einsatz


----------



## Jason (28. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Stell auf jeden Fall erstmal beide Fische ein, damit sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten und dann aus der Wertung purzeln:


Wird gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gute Nacht @ all und vielleicht versuche ich ja noch die Nase...am Montag


Ruh Dich bitte gut aus. Bei dem phantastischen Spurt habe ich keinen Zweifel, das Du die Nase für die OCC schnappen kannst. Bring mir das Nasilein, Nasilein! Nasilein! Nasileiiiiin!!!



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Neuer Plan, ein Guiding durch Gert,
> Gert, nochmals besten Dank für deinen Einsatz


ich finde das richtig cool, das ihr beiden quasi ein Tag Team gebildet habt. Ich wette, Andal würd sich riesig freuen, das die OCC so schöne Synergien schafft


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2021)

Tabelle aktualisiert, 28.8.



Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zuletzt aktualisiert: 28.8. bis Post #366 Ukelei Jason
> 
> Fischarten bisher: 47*
> 
> ...


Und nur hier im Thread, die nach FIscharten pro Teilnehmer gestaffelte Ansicht:


FischartenTeilnehmer30Gert-Show26Jesco Peschutter23Finke2022Fischkopp 196119Luis281116k(l)einangelprofi16Minimax15Mooskugel14slappy11bobbl11Professor Tinca11rippi11tokka10Forelle7410mikesch8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7Jason7skyduck7Thomas.6Bilch6bw16Geomas6Stippi685Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz5thanatos4BaFO4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe563Hecht100+2el.Lucio2-Michael2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851Pescador1rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962porbeagleprinzbitburg112RheinspezieSkottYoshiX786


----------



## Gert-Show (29. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich finde das richtig cool, das ihr beiden quasi ein Tag Team gebildet habt. Ich wette, Andal würd sich riesig freuen, das die OCC so schöne Synergien schafft


Ich kenne den Fischkopp 1961 seit dem ersten Boardietreffen der Mainangler im PLZ-6-Trööt, das ist ja auch schon länger als 10 Jahre her.
Die OCC hat die Synergien noch einmal beflügelt...und guten Freunden hilft man!


Minimax schrieb:


> Bring mir das Nasilein, Nasilein! Nasilein! Nasileiiiiin!!!


Lieber Minimax  höre ich da etwa Bettelschreie, die dem sich immer weiter steigernden Wunschdenken entspringen?  
Ich werde es versuchen, wenngleich Feedern und Madenkleben für mich eigentlich Neuland sind.
Wettertechnisch sollte es gehen: 18 Grad und wenige Schauer stehen in der Vorhersage.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. August 2021)

Ich bin schon am Basteln…den Bauplan für die Montage habe ich vom Netzwerk Angeln gegoogelt, jetzt wird geknotet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2021)

Sitze gerade mal wieder mit einem stinkigen Futter auf Knofibasis und Käse auf Barbe an. Den mögen aber „leider“ auch andere Fische.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2021)

Moinmoin,

so wie ich das verstehe, ist das Fristende nicht am Montag , sondern am Dienstag.

Dienstag ist der 31.08 - erst in der Nacht auf Mittwoch beginnt der September 

R.S.

*P.S: Aaah , gerade gesehen - Fristsetzung vom lieben Andal 30. 08 ! *

Weitermachen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2021)

_Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:

Die Challenge läuft vom 01. April bis zum 30. August 2021


_


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2021)

Am 30.8. nachts um 24 Uhr ist Schluss.
So steht's geschrieben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sitze gerade mal wieder mit einem stinkigen Futter auf Knofibasis und Käse auf Barbe an. Den mögen aber „leider“ auch andere Fische.


was hast Du gegen eine Mopsforelle einzuwenden?


----------



## Gert-Show (29. August 2021)

...hatta schon gefangen.


----------



## Mikesch (29. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...in den verbleibenden 4 Stunden (Bayern, Nachtangelverbot), 4 Zielfische zu fangen....


In Bayern wurde das Nachtangelverbot doch schon vor einigen Jahren abgeschafft. Da hat der Fischrechtsbesitzer wohl noch ein bisschen ergänzt.


Wünsche allen noch Aktiven viel Petri bei der OCC, sitze hier in den Bergen ohne Angelgeräte.


----------



## Jason (29. August 2021)

Das Angelwochenende an den Baggerseen ist vorbei und ich habe den Platz mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge verlassen. 3 zusätzliche Arten sind es geworden und 4 hätten es werden können. Ein sehr schöner Barsch, ca. 25cm-30cm.
Hat auf Gummifisch gebissen. Ich habe ihn sauber keschern können und habe ihn direkt am Ufer ablegen müssen, da es ein sehr steiler Uferhang war. Nachdem ich die Rute abgelegt hatte, zappelte der Barsch wie wild, konnte sich vom Haken lösen und zappelte sich ins Wasser. In diesem Moment merkte ich, wie mir das Blut in den Adern eingefroren ist. Stand da und konnte es nicht fassen. Das wäre auch meine PB gewesen. Und danach kam nicht ein Biss mehr.
Die Nacht war so verregnet, das wir keine Angeln ausgelegt hatten. Das Ufer an der Hütte war kaum noch begehbar.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, die OCC 2021 ist für mich beendet. Ich war dieses Jahr kaum angeln, weil ich mich viel mit meinem Haus beschäftigt habe. Ich hab mir diese Wissenschaftliche Erhebung nicht zum Zwang gemacht. 7 Arten sind es zum Schluss geworden. Aber ich war dabei, um Andal die letzte Ehre zu erweisen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2021)

ja ich denke bei mir wird sich auch nix mehr ändern , war für mich auch etwas 
Nostalgie - mußte in jungen Jahren ja mit wenig auskommen und montage flexibel sein .
mein " Star " bei diesem Spass ist Finke er hat mit seine alten AT -Rute doch ganz schön gefangen . Hatte 20 mögliche Arten auf meiner Liste  naja nun sind es nur fünf .
Ja ja das Alter - auch das was man im Leben gern gemacht hat wir immer weniger .
Dank dieses Spiels sind so einige meiner Ruten gar nicht aus dem Haus gekommen 
allerdings denke ich in meinem langen Leben habe ich genug große Fische gefangen
da kann ich mir auch mal so was entspanntes gönnen .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2021)

So Endspurt, der eigentlich gestern schon begann!
Da kam sogar recht spät die Barbe, die jedoch durch Schnurbruch verloren ging
Nun geht es weiter und eine Überraschung gab es bereits


----------



## Gert-Show (30. August 2021)

Klasse! Ich breche jetzt die Mission Nase erfolglos ab. Feedern ist nicht meins…
Aber damit Minimax noch sein Bild bekommt:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2021)

Läuft 
Jetzt nur noch die Barbe und ich falle heute selig ins Bett.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2021)

Hier noch ein Beifang von den letzten nächtlichen Aalangeln…
Ist das ein Rotauge, wenn ja dann schon abgehakt… Hatte noch Döbel, Barsch, Brasse, Ükel, Rapfen, Aland und Rotferder bei Köfi fangen aber keine Lust zu fotografieren, so nach dem Motto „nächstes Mal“… Dazu ist es leider dann aber auch nicht mehr gekommen… Bei nächsten mal mach ich dann etwas lustvoller mit… Habe aber den threat hin und wieder verfolgt um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben… Tolle Fische und die Vielfalt sehr schön…
Fand auch interessant wie einige sich richtig Mühe gemacht haben und auch so viele Arten ergattern konnten…
Es hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet hier mal immer wieder zu stöbern und ich hoffe es wird wiederholt….

Meine Ehre ist hier Andal gewidmet, ein ganz toller threat und wirklich schade das du von uns schon so früh gegangen bist…
Ein ganz Fettes Petri an alle !!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2021)

Keine Stunde mehr und ich habe soeben die nächste Barbe verloren.
Hatte keine Chance  sie zu halten
Scheixe!!!


----------



## Minimax (30. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Keine Stunde mehr und ich habe soeben die nächste Barbe verloren.
> Hatte keine Chance  sie zu halten
> Scheixe!!!


Probiers weiter! und egal was DU rausziehst, sofort in den Meldethread, die Uhr tickt der Zeitstempel zählt! Ich Drück Dir die Daumen!

Liebe OCC-Piloten, die letzte Stunde ist nicht nur angebrochen, sondern schon gut angeknabbert, es sind nur noch Minuten!
Eigentlich wärs billig und abgedroschen, nun das alte Europe-Lied zu verlinken.
...
.....
.......
Ich machs trotzdem, isso:





Oh, und wo wir gerade dabei sind:


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

Liebe OCC´ler,

DIe One-Combo-Challenge ist nun vorbei.
Und wie der letzte Post vor Beginn soll nun dieser erste Post nach Abschluss
unserem lieben Andal gewidmet sein, der dieses schöne Event angestossen und
und auf den Weg gebracht hat.
Wir sind sicher er ist stolz auf uns, und schöner hätten wir unseren lieben Boardie und
Freund nicht ehren können.

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Teilnahme!





herzlich,
Euer OCC-Team
Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

Morgen gibts die Tabelle in gestaffelter Ansicht, sowie die Gesamt-Abschlusstabelle mit allen Fischarten und Fängern.

_Und ob sie es wollen oder nicht, Es werden diejenigen Teilnehmer erwähnt und benannt werden, die sich in  besonderer
Weise um die Sache der OCC verdient gemacht haben und denen einen Ehrenplatz in unserem schönen Event gebührt!_


----------



## Thomas. (31. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> DIe One-Combo-Challenge ist nun vorbei.
> Und wie der letzte Post vor Beginn soll nun dieser erste Post nach Abschluss
> unserem lieben Andal gewidmet sein, der dieses schöne Event angestossen und
> und auf den Weg gebracht hat.
> ...


sehr schön geschrieben, dem schließe ich mich an.

zur OCC selber, ich habe stark angefangen und stark und schnell nachgelassen, nicht weil ich kein Interesse, Zeit oder Lust hatte, ganz im Gegenteil alles war vorhanden, mein Problem war die Auswahl meiner Rute, zu lang und für mich zu wertvoll" um sie die ganze zeit im Auto lassen.
deshalb habe ich mich schon früh auf die OCC 2.0 2022 konzentriert und meine eigene OCC ausgetragen in dem ich die für mich Passende Combo gesucht und fast gefunden habe (ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu beachten).

vorab Glückwünsche an allen Teilnehmern und danke dem Dreigestirn allem voran an Minimax der dafür gesorgt hat das wir immer über den aktuellen stand der dinge informiert waren.    
Ich freue mich auf Andal`s OCC 2022 die es hoffentlich geben wird.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Probiers weiter! und egal was DU rausziehst, sofort in den Meldethread, die Uhr tickt der Zeitstempel zählt! Ich Drück Dir die Daumen!
> 
> Liebe OCC-Piloten, die letzte Stunde ist nicht nur angebrochen, sondern schon gut angeknabbert, es sind nur noch Minuten!
> Eigentlich wärs billig und abgedroschen, nun das alte Europe-Lied zu verlinken.
> ...


Danke, habe es bis 23:45 Uhr probiert. Danach wäre es für den Drill und das Ablichten wohl eh zu knapp geworden.
Und, man will ja auch nicht immer der Letzte sein.


----------



## keinangelprofi (31. August 2021)

Auch das Team k(l)einangelprofi bedankt sich herzlich beim OCC Team für die tolle Organisation des Events - insbesondere bei Minimax für die  viele Arbeit, die er in die Fang-Dokumentation gesteckt hat! 
Gratulation an alle Erfolgreichen, vor allem natürlich an diejenigen, die die meisten Arten präsentieren konnten! 

Nach gutem Start sind wir am Ende mit 16 Arten im vorderen Mittelfeld gelandet. Das ist in etwa das realistische Ziel, das wir uns Anfangs gesetzt haben. Wir freuen uns in jedem Fall, dass wir hier unsere Fisch- und Artenreichen Angelgewässer repräsentieren durften.

*Fazit*
Es hat sich eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass man praktisch mit jeder beliebigen Combo erfolgreich sein kann, egal ob Garagenfund, antike Schätzchen oder modernes Equipment aus dem Angelladen. Es kommt wohl mehr auf den Angler als aufs Material an.
Mit einer 2,70 m Spinnrute und einer einfachen Stationärrolle macht man im Allroundbereich m.E. nichts falsch.
Nichts desto trotz stelle ich die OCC Combo jetzt in die Ecke bzw. geht diese in den Besitz von kleinangelprofi über. Nächstes Mal werde ich mit einer anderen Combo an den Start gehen.
Ich persönlich werde die restliche Zeit der Saison meinen bestehenden Rutenwald noch ein bisschen ausführen. 

Wir freuen uns auf die OCC 2022!


----------



## Finke20 (31. August 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mein Problem war die Auswahl meiner Rute,




Ja manchmal kommt die Einsicht späht. .


----------



## Finke20 (31. August 2021)

Ja schade das es für dieses Jahr vorbei ist. Aber es ist eine super Erfahrung gewesen, danke Andal. Ich hoffe du hast alles beobachtet, wo ach immer du jetzt bist .
Danke an unseren Minimax, ohne seine akribische wissenschaftlich Arbeit, wäre diese OCC aus meiner Sicht so nicht möglich gewesen. Danke auch an das restliche OCC-Team Jesco Peschutter und Forelle74.

*Jedoch der größte Dank geht an alle Teilnehmern dieser OCC, denn ohne die Fänge und Bericht gäbe es keine OCC. *


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir sind sicher er ist stolz auf uns


Äähhh - auf mich ist der Andal ganz sicher nicht stolz....
Watt bin ich doch für ein Looser....
Eine Grundel....


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2021)

Wäre ich doch bloß mit dieser sehr sehr guten Rolle gestartet....








						Big Game Ice Angelrolle Trommelrolle 6 + 1 BB Right Hand Level Wind Star Drag  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Big Game Ice Angelrolle Trommelrolle 6 + 1 BB Right Hand Level Wind Star Drag in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Skott (31. August 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wäre ich doch bloß mit dieser sehr sehr guten Rolle gestartet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooskugel (31. August 2021)

Ja.
Nun ist die 1. OCC Geschichte.
Schade das Andal das nicht mehr erleben durfte.
Vielen Dank an das OCC Team Minimax Jesco Peschutter Forelle74 für die professionelle Durchführung

Ich für meinen Teil habe viele positive Erinnerungen mitgenommen. Ich habe mich ernsthaft mit der Angelei auf Weißfische auseinandergesetzt, sei es mit dem Feedern oder Posenfischen, aber auch in Vorbereitung auf kommende OCC`s mit dem Fischen mit der Schwingspitze, da hat Luis2811 mir aufgezeigt wie erfolgreich man mit der passenden Technik fischen kann. Die Grundangelfibel von Andal habe ich hier ebenfalls zum ersten mal gesehen.
Alles in allem bin ich mit meinem Beitrag zur Erhebung sehr zufrieden, zu Beginn der OCC hatte ich mit ca. 10 Arten gerechnet. Ein bisschen wurmt mich , dass ich keinen Brassen nachweisen konnte, eigentlich ein Allerweltsfisch der auch in allen beangelten Gewässern vorkommt.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn im kommenden Jahr die 2. OCC gestartet werden würde.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2021)

Ich möchte mich auch einmal von der Seitenlinie zu Wort melden. Vielen Dank allen Teilnehmern und vor allem dem grandiosen Organisations-Dreigestirn.

Das Lesen und Mitfiebern hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Wahnsinn was so einige mit einer Combo erwischt haben. Ich glaube so viele verschiedene Fische habe ich insgesamt noch nicht erbeutet.
Also vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und die gute Unterhaltung. Ich freue mich auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## kuttenkarl (31. August 2021)

Schade jetzt ist die OCC vorbei.  

Mein Dank gilt unserem Andal und dem Dreigestirn.
Was hat die OCC nun an wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen gebracht?
 Für mich einiges:
beim Gerät kommt es darauf an, wer es in der Hand hat und damit umzugehen weiß
manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt (12 Arten geplant, 4 sind es geworden)
der eigene Rutenwald ist doch eigentlich ein kleines bisschen zu groß
die alte Wahrheit, nur wer rausgeht fängt auch
alls gute Wahl für eine Allroundcomb isi, eine Spinnrute mit 2,7m-3m mit einer 4000 Rolle und Ersatzspule

wir sollten führ nächstes Jahr eine Fortsetzung planen und mit neuen Elan die Sache angehen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

ich hätte nur zu gern dem Andal meine Ehre erwiesen,
jedoch wie ihr wisst war es aus gesundheitlichen für mich unmöglich aktiv teilzunehmen.

aber mitverfolgt habe ich die OCC mit ganzem Herzen und ich muss sagen, 
*es hat Spaß gemacht*


----------



## Forelle74 (31. August 2021)

Hallo
Danke allen schonmal für die netten Worte.
Dann lasse ich mal die Challenge aus meiner Sicht nochmal ablaufen.

Ich war heuer 5 mal im Auftrag der Occ unterwegs.
Erster Einsatz war am Teich mit 3 Arten(Karpfen,Rotfeder, Rotauge)

Danach gings an einen Kleinen Fluss.
Dort erwischte ich Ukelei und einen feisten Döbel.

Das 3. Mal war ich an einem Gastgewässer mit schönen Weißfischen.
Da gabs neben dem Flussbarsch auch noch Güster und Giebel.

Ort Nummer vier war unser Baggersee an dem eine schöne Regenbogen Forelle Biss.

Das letzte Gewässer war wieder der 12 ha große Moorsee ( Gastgewässer) an dem ich noch die große Brasse fing.

Natürlich gab es auch immer wieder schöne Karpfen und andere tolle Fische außerhalb der Wertung.
Das macht zusammen 10 Arten.
Veranschlagt hatte ich eigentlich ca. 15 fangbare Arten.

5 Wochen Krankheit und generell etwas unfit hat mich veranlasst es nicht zu übertreiben.

Mit der Combo war ich sehr zufrieden .
Aber wenn es wieder was ähnliches geben sollte würde ich auf jedenfall was komplett anderes wählen.


Zumindest hatte ich genug Zeit die Occ im Hintergrund zu verfolgen.
Und  Minimax und Jesco Peschutter  etwas zu unterstützen.

Danke an alle die den Occ Gedanken unterstützt haben und fleißig  mitgemacht haben.
Und natürlich gute Besserung an alle die krank sind und deshalb nicht oder nur eingeschränkt mitmachen konnten.
Ich hoffe wir haben die Occ im Sinne unseren leider viel zu früh verstorbenen  Boardies  Andal weitergeführt und vollendet.

Liebe Grüße an alle Michi.


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

Liebe OCC´ler,

Es gab 61 Teilnehmer, die in den Monaten der OCC 372 Fänge gemeldet haben, von der Küste bis zum Alpenrand, und damit stolze 47 Arten zusammengetragen haben. Darunter waren Meeres und Süßwasserfische, unsere üblichen Verdächtigen, wie z.B. das allseits beliebte Rotauge als häufigster Fisch mit 35 Meldungen, aber auch ausgesprochene Seltenheiten, wie die Mairenke zu nennen.
Man könnte noch Seitenweise zu den Fischen und Fischarten schrieben, wenden wir uns den Fängern zu.


Und da gilt es als allererstes allen Teilnehmern einen großen Dank auszusprechen, ob viele Fänge oder Wenige. Die rege Teilnahme hat die Challenge erst toll und interessant gemacht. Nicht nur der lange Fangmeldungsthread zeugt davon, sondern besonders die schön bebilderten und spannenden, lustigen oder lakonischen Berichte hier im Thread undnatürlich das gemeinsame Fachsimpeln und Scherzen.
Wir vom Team möchten uns ganz besonders für die Unterstützung und die gegenseitige Fairness während der Challenge bedanken, und die Freundlichkeit und Netten Umgang miteinander. Der erste und wichtigste Lorbeer gebührt also uns allen!


Allerdings gibt es einige Teilnehmer, die sich in besonderer Weise für das Zustandekommen unserer langen Artenliste und die Speziesdokumentation
verdient gemacht haben. Auch wenn die OCC ausdrücklich klein Wettbewerb ist, gilt es doch diejenigen hervorzuheben. Schauen wir uns einmal die ersten fünf Enträge in der Gestaffelten Tabelle an, sieht es also nun so aus, ich Bitte um Applaus für die folgenden Teilnehmer:


1. Am Obersten Platz steht Gert-Show mit unfassbaren 30 Meldungen. Dies liegt
vor allem an dem grossartigen Endspurt, mit dem er uns in den Letzten
Wochen in Atem gehalten hat. Absolute Spitze, lieber Gert!

2. Als zweiten sehen wir Jesco Peschutter der mit 26 Arten Ehre für die
AB-Redaktion und das OCC Team eingelegt hat. Jesco hat außerdem die meisten
Seefische von allen Teilnehmern gefangen.

3. 24 Spezies konnte Fischkopp 1961  auf die Schuppen legen. Auch er hat
kräftig geackert für dieses wunderbare Ergebnis, bis ganz zum Schluss:
die letzte Fangmeldung von 21:57 (Kaulbarsch) ist von ihm!

4. Fast ebensoviele Spezies, 23, hat Finke20  eingereicht, und in wunderbaren
Fangberichten vorgestellt- Er zeigt uns, was mit ner alten Germina
Glasrute und einer Rileh-Rex möglich ist.

5. Luis hat sich eigens für die OCC im AB angemeldet, und mit 19 Fischen
einen glänzenden Einstand hingelegt. Seine Combo aus Splitcane und alter
Quick ist mit Sicherheit die schönste der ganzen OCC, und wiederum Beleg
dafür das der Angler den Fisch fängt und nicht das Gerät.


Und ehrlich gesagt, müsste man jeden EInzelnen Teilnehmer und ihre Abenteuer, Erfolge und Mißgeschicke am Wasser so würdigen: DIe Geschichte der (ich
wage es zu sagen) _Ersten One-Combo-Challenge_ besteht aus unser aller Geschichten. Aber diese Fünf stehen mit Fug und Recht an der Spitze aller Teilnehmer,
und wir beglückwünschen jeden Dieser Glorreichen Fünf! Applaus, Applaus, Applaus für unsere Champions!

Und weitere Glückwünsche sollen an zwei Angler gehen, einen regulären Teilnehmer und einen OCC-Fan der ersten Stunde: Moringotho und Brillendorsch. Beide wurden von schwerer Krankheit daran gehindert, so an der OCC teilzunehmen, wie sie es sich gewünscht hätten. Dennoch haben beide die CHallenge mitverfolgt und begleitet, enthusiastisch und mit manch netten Wort. Sie stehen hier stellvertretend für alle, die aus zwingenden Gründen sich nicht anmelden konnten, nicht ans Wasser kamen, oder denen die Wassergottheiten nicht hold waren.  Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, und Gute Besserung! Für Euch ein besonderer Applaus!



So, nun ists genug, mit der Rederei, es war schon viel zu lang, und dennoch zu kurz, daher gleich die Tab,

vielen lieben Dank Ladies and Gentlemen, es hat irre Spass mit Euch gemacht,

Euer OCC-Team

Jesco Peschutter
Forelle74
Minimax





EDIT: Ich trag die Tabelle und den letzten, finalen Gazetteer heut abend nach, ehrlich ich versprechs, Ehrenwort, aber ich muss jetzt zur Missus zum Abendbrot, bin schon überfällig, das gibt Mecker


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2021)

Minimax - wahrlich, Du hast es drauf ! 

Danke, Danke, Danke für Deinen *hervorragenden Einsatz* ! 

Grüße, R.S.

P.S: Er hat´s verfolgt ... hat er ... und gelächelt  ( auf seine Art  )


----------



## Moringotho (31. August 2021)

sers,

danke und glückwunsch an alle teilnehmer.
besonderen dank natürlich an minimax und sein dreigestirn für die tolle arbeit!

freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr, dann werde ich sicher kräftig mitmischen.
erste ideen für eine combo hab ich schon rumschwirren....

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2021)

Ein Toller Beitrag Minimax !

Danke dafür und auch ein Dankeschön an alle Teilnehmer für diesen unterhaltsamen Trööt.

Mich hat am meisten Finke20 beeindruckt, wie er es geschafft mit der alten DDR-Kombo ganz vorn dabei zu sein.
Ich hatte den schweren Glasfaserprügel mal in der Hand und hätte nicht damit angeln wollen(von der Rolle ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## bobbl (31. August 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Organisation, ich hatte Spaß an der OCC, manches Mal habe ich mich aber auch tierisch aufgeregt, weil Sachen einfach nicht so liefen wie geplant. Ich habe festgestellt, dass man eine Menge Arten mit einer Kombo fangen kann, mehr Spaß habe ich aber trotzdem mit besser angepasstem
Gerät - vor allem am Forellenbach.


----------



## Pescador (31. August 2021)

Ich fand es nett und amüsant diese Challenge zu verfolgen, ja sogar einen (winzig) kleinen Teil dazu beigetragen zu haben. Doch immer mit einem kurzen stillen Innehalten hinsichtlich der doch traurigen Vorgeschichte ...

Mit _*einem*_ Fisch in der Wertung war ich dabei !! 
... Ok, aber es war sehr spannend zu verfolgen, wie fleißig und erfolgreich viele von euch die Sache durchgezogen und ausgesprochen viele Spezies an die Combo gelockt haben!

Und, absolut top wie Minimax, Jesco und Forelle die Sache hier organisatorisch geschaukelt haben! Danke sehr!

Vielleicht ist dies ja sogar ein guter Start für eine nun jährlich stattfindene schöne Tradition?
Ich wäre bestimmt weiter dabei!
Gebracht hat mir diese Teilhabe ganz sicher (und wieder mal) die Erkenntnis, dass das Fischen mit gerade mal _einer_ Angel sehr intensiv und spannend sein kann...


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

Als letzte Amtshandlung heisst es zum letzten Mal neutral und korrekt:

Tabelle aktualisiert. 


Minimax schrieb:


> *Tabelle zeigt den Endstand OCC 2021: 30.8. 21:57 Post #369 Kaulbarsch Fischkopp 1961
> 
> Fischarten insgesamt: 47
> 
> ...





Minimax schrieb:


> *OCC-Gazetteer*
> 
> Liebe OCC´ler,
> hier wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen der OCC-Gazetteer eingestellt, eine Tabelle als Bild oder PDF auf derm an genau erkennen kann, welche Spezies bereits von welchem Teilnehmer gemeldet wurde.
> ...





Nur hier die gestaffelte Ansicht, plus Bilddatei des letzten Gazetteers.


FIschartenTeilnehmer30Gert-Show26Jesco Peschutter24Fischkopp 196123Finke2019Luis281116k(l)einangelprofi16Minimax15Mooskugel14slappy11bobbl11Professor Tinca11rippi11tokka10Forelle7410mikesch8rutilus698Trotta8yukonjack7Jason7skyduck7Thomas.6Bilch6bw16Geomas6Stippi685Buds Ben Cêre5Drillsucht695hanzz5thanatos4BaFO4Kuttenkarl4Nordlichtangler4Pepe563Hecht100+2el.Lucio2-Michael2Rheinspezie2rustaweli2Sir. Toby2Tikey08152Tobias851Pescador1rhinefisher1TricastAbu-TheistcyprinusbarbusElmar Elversgrummel79H.S.8.2.HenryJan_CuxKadeTTHHKochtopfMissusrhinefisherMooskugel JuniorMoringothonobbi1962porbeagleprinzbitburg112SkottYoshiX786

*Letzter Gazetteer





*


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Als letzte Amtshandlung



ok, als fast letzte Amtshandlung, denn:



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch zwei fast vergessene Nachmeldungen von meinem Handy aus dem vergangenen Monat,
> es ist hier Ortszeit 31.08.21 22:13
> 
> Brassen





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Barsch



tut mir leid, lieber Ükelbruder, keine Chance. Die Regeln sind die Regeln, es zählt der Zeitstempel im Meldethread, die Fische können nicht gewertet werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. August 2021)

Ein *Danke *an 
Minimax​
der Norden hat Silber-
es war toll mit euch-
wir waren auch mal los mit Jesco.

lg nobbi


----------



## Slappy (31. August 2021)

Ein schönes Event ist vorüber. 
Es war toll und doch auch irgendwie traurig. Immerhin konnte Andal nicht mitmachen. 
Ich habe deutlich mehr gefangen als gedacht. Und nicht nur das, fast alle Fische kamen aus meinen 4 Vereinsgewässern und alle Fische wurden mit Maden gefangen. Das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten. Viele hier wissen wie 2020 anglerisch bei mir verlief..... Und jetzt 2021 konnte ich solo viel fangen. Und das bei sogar weniger Angeltagen als im Jahr davor. 

Vielen Dank an Andal 
Danke an alle die mitgemacht haben 
Und danke an das Dreigestirn!!!!


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2021)

So, liebe Freunde,
jetzt sind die Tage des OCC-Minimax, und nun kann ich wieder als Privat-Minimax nach Herzenslust und völlig subjektiv Schabernack treiben, pumuckeln, trollen und Fake-Fangphotos von meinem zahmen Döbel der in der Badewanne lebt, einstellen.

DIe Tage als OCC-Sekretär waren spannend und manchmal stressig, aber Doch sehr schön. Ich möchte mich ganz privat bei Euch Allen für die Akzeptanz und Unterstützung bedanken, die ihr mir entgegen gebracht habt. Und vielen lieben Dank für die guten Worte nach OCC Ende, ich bin ganz verlegen.

Vor allem aber möchte ich mich bei meinen Teamkollegen Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter bedanken: Liebe Kollegen, ohne Euch wäre es nicht gegangen. Ich finde, wir Drei haben wunderbar kommuniziert und die Sachen im Blick gehabt. DIe vielen lieben Grüße, die OCC-Minimax erwähnt haben, müssen so verstanden werden das das Team gemeint ist-  Egal wer gepostet hat, wo OCC-Team drunter stand, da war auch das ganze OCC Team drin. Dankeschön, liebe Kollegen!
Und damit das nicht unter den Tisch fällt: Danke auch an die lieben @Mods die freundlich und emsig den Fangbildthread in Ordnung gehalten haben.




Also, schön wars,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer

Privat-Minimax


----------



## Jason (1. September 2021)

Liebe OCC Teilnehmer. In den nächsten Tagen wird jemand von mir ein Päckchen erhalten, der es verdient hat, die versprochenen selbstgebauten Posen als sein zu bezeichnen darf.


Jason schrieb:


> Habe heute den Preis für die OCC, die eine wissenschaftliche Erhebung ist fertig gestellt.
> Mit entsetzen musste ich feststellen, das ich eine Pose zu lang für die Box gebaut habe, obwohl ich sie vorher angepasst habe.
> 
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich muss drauf hingewiesen werden, dass es keine Gewinner und auch keine Verlierer gibt. Alle aktiven Teilnehmer haben probiert, mit einer einzigen Combo so viele Fischarten wie möglich zu fangen. Und ich bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das derjenige sie bekommen soll, der sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt hat. Und an denjenigen möchte ich ein Dankeschön ausrichten. Er hat voll und ganz im Sinne von Andal gehandelt.
Nun möchte ich mich auch noch bei dem Dreigestirn für diese hervorragende Arbeit bedanken, habt das echt gut gemacht, reibungslos. Und auch ein Dankeschön an alle Teilnehmer für die wunderschönen Beiträge. Die OCC hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich auf die nächste, die "OCC 2022 ".

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ausserdem gehe ich ohnehin davon aus, dass hier nur Gentlemen teilnehmen und sich niemand selbst betrügen will...



Sehr schön auch dass ich euch alle richtig eingeschätzt habe - kein gemopper und gequängel.
Alle waren fair und locker.
Das hätte den Andal ganz bestimmt sehr glücklich gemacht.
Vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## heinzi (1. September 2021)

Ich möchte mich auch kurz bei alle Akteure bedanken. Ich habe zwar nicht aktiv mitgemacht, aber ich habe jeden Tag die Challenge mit Spannung verfolgt. Ich habe mich manchmal über die Fänge gewundert, war auch öfters erstaunt und habe mich aber immer gefreut. Ach ja, oft habe ich bei den Fangberichten auch herzhaft gelacht. Deshalb freue ich mich schon auf die OCC 2022.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und weitere Glückwünsche sollen an zwei Angler gehen, einen regulären Teilnehmer und einen OCC-Fan der ersten Stunde: @Moringotho und @Brillendorsch. Beide wurden von schwerer Krankheit daran gehindert, so an der OCC teilzunehmen, wie sie es sich gewünscht hätten. Dennoch haben beide die CHallenge mitverfolgt und begleitet, enthusiastisch und mit manch netten Wort. Sie stehen hier stellvertretend für alle, die aus zwingenden Gründen sich nicht anmelden konnten, nicht ans Wasser kamen, oder denen die Wassergottheiten nicht hold waren. Vielen lieben Dank Jungs, und Gute Besserung! Für Euch ein besonderer Applaus!



jetzt bin ich tatsächlich zu Tränen gerührt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. September 2021)

*Fragt meine bessere Hälfte gestern Nachmittag doch tatsächlich: Na gehst Du heute gar nicht Angeln?*
_Nö und da hatte sie mich, die Erkenntnis und plötzliche Leere, die OCC ist zu Ende._

Insofern, Zeit für ein Fazit.

*Es war geil!*

Zum Anfang postete ich:

Ich liebäugle ja mit einer Spinncombo, wenn ich mir allerdings von den 33 "möglichen" Fischarten welche ich hier in unmittelbarer Nähe fangen könnte, sehe,
dass gerade mal 8 Fischarten dabei sind, welche sich gezielt mit der Spinne fangen lasen, komme ich immer mehr ins Grübeln.

Und ja, es wurde die Spinncombo. Letztendlich war es eine gute Entscheidung, denn sie hat sich bewährt. Das ständige Umbauen der Montagen war anfangs zwar recht nervig, aber auch hierfür fand sich dann eine recht einfache Lösung.

Die anvisierten 33 Fischarten wurden es nicht. Bin aber dennoch zufrieden, da ich zu Anfang einfach nicht in die Pötte gekommen und dann auch noch einige Wochen durch Krankheit ausgefallen bin.

Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht, dass ganze Geschehen hier täglich zu verfolgen. Dadurch wurde man immer wieder angespornt und auch neue Ideen geboren.

Auch ich danke allen Teilnehmern und natürlich ganz besonders unserem Dreigestirn

Minimax , Forelle74  und Jesco Peschutter . Ihr habt da echt großartiges geleistet! 

Mein besonderer Respekt zolle ich Gert-Show. Ich kenne ihn nun schon gut ein Jahrzehnt und wie er sich hier reingekniet hat, kann sich wirklich keiner von Euch vorstellen. Auf der Suche nach den verschiedenen Spezies hat er massenweise Kontakte geknüpft und war sich hierbei auch nicht zu schade, Behörden, Vorstände und sogar einen Geschäftsführer einer Golfanlage anzuschreiben. Allein schon für die Bereitschaft für so viele Gewässer die Erlaubnis zu erwerben und hunderte Kilometer abzuspulen, ziehe ich meinen Hut.


*Andal, Du hast dir spätestens mit dieser Challenge selbst ein Denkmal gesetzt.

Grüße vom Fischkopp *


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2021)

Die OCC ist vorbei.
Es schrieb Februar 2021 als unser lieber Andal die OCC ausgerufen hat und sofort war der Thread voll mit Anmeldungen zu der OCC mit den verschiedensten Combos und Ankündigungen zu der Anzahl und den Arten der Fänge.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich mit meiner Ankündigung zu den Fischarten etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe, aber meist kommt es ja eh anders als man denkt.
So war ich zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt und hatte durch das Hochwasser am Rhein auch nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten.
Dennoch war es ein Gefühl wie zur Kindheit an den Kanal zu fahren und auf den einen Fisch zu hoffen.
Wie auch viele andere Mitstreiter der OCC, habe auch ich den Fehler gemacht, mit zwei Ruten zu fischen und oftmals kam ein Fisch auf die falsche Combo.
Aber was solls ?
Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht und ich hätte ohne die OCC keine Schleie gefangen, hätte nicht den Versuch gestartet mit kleinen Köfis auf Barsch zu fischen und wäre auch das ein oder andere mal mit dem Hintern auf der Couch geblieben.

Vielen Dank Andal !!!

Danke auch an Minimax, Forelle74  und Jesco Peschutter, die sofort die Orga übernommen haben.

Wie meine Vorredner schon, möchte ich allen Teilnehmern zu ihren Fängen gratulieren und bin sprachlos, dass es zu bis zu 30 Fischarten kommen konnte.

Klasse Gert-Show

Bis zur letzten Minute.

Wirklich toll.

Ich hoffe, wir starten kommendes Jahr ein Revival und können wieder viele Fischarten sehen.
Toll, dass auch Moringotho und Brillendorsch und andere mitgefiebert haben, obwohl sie nicht mitmachen konnten. Nächstes Mal seit Ihr am Wasser mit dabei !

Eine Anregung für eine kommende OCC habe ich allerdings. Wie wäre es, wenn man diese nicht im August beendet, sondern den September einfach noch mit dazu nimmt ? Der September ist ein sehr guter Monat für die Angelei und bringt auch oft noch schöne spätsommerliche Tage hervor.

Liebe Grüße an alle
der hanzz


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Eine Anregung für eine kommende OCC habe ich allerdings. Wie wäre es, wenn man diese nicht im August beendet,



Die zeitliche Beschränkung fand ich auch überflüssig.
Von 1.1. bis 31.12. kann so ne OCC doch laufen. Im Winter beißen auch tolle Fische und manche sogar nur dann(Quappen zB). Außerdem haben die Teilnehmer natürlich auch mehr Zeit Arten zu sammeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2021)

Bei mir war es zeitlich blöd mit der starken zeitlichen Einschränkung,
einfach weil es Mitte März recht überraschend eine große Wendung in meinem Familienleben gegeben hat, die einfach mal viel wichtiger und vordringlicher war.
Damit zack - aus, Zeit en block fürs Angeln kaum noch, nicht wie vorher angedacht ordentlich zum Angeln loskommen, plötzlich ist man wieder auf dem Stande überhaupt mal auf die Schnelle einen Fisch zu erhaschen ...

Überhaupt dann die Erkenntnis, erstmal braucht man Zeit dafür, dann Zeit, und dann nochmal Zeit,
das Gerät kommt erst deutlich dahinter.
( -> Christian Siegler hatte dazu jüngst einen tollen kontemplativen Beitrag geschrieben, https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/man-l-i-ebt-es-oder-man-laesst-es.376/)

Und wie hier gezeigt wurde, funktioniert das One-Combo-Fischen quasi auch mit dem Haselnussstecken   und antikem Gerät allerlei Coleur.
Spaß macht es mir eingeschränkt mit einer Rute nicht wirklich, das ist zuviel Minimalismus, es geht der Spaß an der Tacklevielfalt doch sehr verloren.
Das zeigt sich beim Posenfischen, dass Posenrute und Grundrute wirklich sinnhaft verschieden sind, und beides je nach Gusto möglich sein muss.
Auf das Angeln mit langer Bolo und 13ft Floatrute möchte ich auch nicht verzichten, also das Splitten macht mehr als nur Sinn, nämlich viel mehr Spaß.
So sind alleine schon beim Spinnen in Süßwassermitteleuropa 2 Ruten (eine 1oz Barsch-Klasse, eine 3oz Hecht Klasse) schon extrem viel besser als nur 1 Rute zu verwenden, und es darf gerne noch spezialisierter sein, in WG-Klassen, Drillklassen, Länge, Härte usw.

So insgesamt im Rückblick gesehen war diese OCC schon ein spannendes Experiment, besonders was das individuelle Herangehen der Teilnehmer betrifft.
Lauter kleine Geschichten aus dem Leben, danke dafür. Das war fein zu lesen und mit zu beobachten! 

Der Orga-Gruppe und hier besonders Minimax als Schriftführer möchte ich meinen besonderen Dank aussprechen , eine großartige Leistung das so sauber über die Bühne bekommen zu haben!


----------



## Trotta (1. September 2021)

Auch von mir Dank und Glückwünsche an alle aktiven und passiven Teilnehmer dieser tollen Veranstaltung, insbesondere natürlich an die Erstplatzierten Gert-Show, Jesco Peschutter und Fischkopp 1961: wow!

Extra erwähnen möchte ich noch meinen Sieger der Herzen. Diesen Thron teilt sich Finke20 mit seiner Plaste-Combo und 23! Spezies mit rhinefisher her, dem es unter äußerstem Einsatz tatsächlich gelungen ist, seinem bekanntermaßen fischleeren Rhein eine letzte Grundel abzutrotzen. (Spaß!) 

Und natürlich einen herzlichen Dank an das OCC-Team Minimax, Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter, für die Organisation und ständige Auswertung der Challenge.

Ich selbst bin leider krachend gescheitert. Zwar hab ich mit unfassbaren 8 Spezies meine an mich selbst gestellten Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen, nur hatte ich eigentlich fest eingeplant, mit meiner etwas speziellen Combo aus Swingtiprute & Pin hier einen Rapfen zu präsentieren. Das hat leider gar nicht funktioniert. Nicht, dass ich meinen Kanalrapfen nicht allerhand an Blech, Gummis und Hardbaits hinterhergeworfen hätte, die Jungs wollten einfach nicht.

Immerhin hab ich damit also schon ein Ziel für die OCC 2022.

Bis dann also - hoffentlich auch mit allen Teilnehmern, die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen diesmal nicht aktiv dabei sein konnten!


----------



## Trotta (1. September 2021)

[Platzhalter]für einen sympathisch grantelnden Kommentar, dass die Pin nicht zum Werfen gemacht ist und eigentlich niemand mehr mit ihr fischen sollte[/Platzhalter]


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die zeitliche Beschränkung fand ich auch überflüssig.
> Von 1.1. bis 31.12. kann so ne OCC doch laufen. Im Winter beißen auch tolle Fische und manche sogar nur dann(Quappen zB). Außerdem haben die Teilnehmer natürlich auch mehr Zeit Arten zu sammeln.



JAAAA - vom 01.01 bis zum 31.12.  ist schon ziemlich geil !

Winterfische wie der Huchen und die Quappe und die Herbst und Winterflundern bei mir ! 

Bitte so machen ! 

R.S.


----------



## Trotta (1. September 2021)

Also ich bin eigentlich ganz froh über die zeitliche Einschränkung und freu mich drauf, endlich mal wieder mit "normalem" Tackle ans Wasser zu ziehen. Gegen eine Ausweitung bis zum 29. September hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Also ich bin eigentlich ganz froh über die zeitliche Einschränkung und freu mich drauf, endlich mal wieder mit "normalem" Tackle ans Wasser zu ziehen. Gegen eine Ausweitung bis zum 29. September hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.



Das Gute an einer ganzjährigen OCC wäre doch gerade, dass man mehr Zeit hat und nicht immer nur mit OCC Zeugs angeln muss.
So als "Schönwetterangler-Challenge" übern Sommer, wie dieses Jahr, ok aber das geht besser.


----------



## Trotta (1. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Gute an einer ganzjährigen OCC wäre doch gerade, dass man mehr Zeit hat und nicht immer nur mit OCC Zeugs angeln muss.
> So als "Schönwetterangler-Challenge" übern Sommer, wie dieses Jahr, ok aber das geht besser.


Eben, optimal für einen Schönwetterangler wie mich!  
Aber im Grunde ist es mir egal, von November bis Februar zieht es mich ohnehin nicht ans Wasser.

Edit: Ich glaube aber, bei einer Ausweitung auf das gesamte Jahr würden ein paar schöne Aspekte der Challenge, wie die Planung der Combo, die Vorfreude auf den Anpfiff und der Schlussspurt zum Ende verloren gehen. Kann mir jedenfalls nur schwer vorstellen, wie am 30.12. noch die Last Minute Fangmeldungen einprasseln, oder das Feld am 01.01. geschlossen ans Wasser stürmt.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. September 2021)

Liebe Mitstreiter, 

was soll ich sagen...die erste OCC ist Geschichte und ich war dabei! 

Die Idee von Andal fand ich richtig toll und so meldete ich mich (mit 47 Jahren Angelerfahrung, lange als Allrounder unterwegs, aber seit gut einem Jahrzehnt fast nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs) an, um zu schauen, ob ich eben noch den Waggler austarieren oder eine Haarmontage mit Festblei basteln kann wie früher. Meine Combo (28-g-Spinnrute mit 2,70 m und mittlere Spinnrolle) schien mir vielseitig genug zu sein, um da variabel angeln zu können.
Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal eine Bemerkung von Andal gelesen: "Eine Meerforellenrute ist immer gut, egal was drauf steht!" 

Mein Ziel, mich im guten Mittelfeld aller OCC-ler wiederzufinden, hatte ich schnell erreicht. Dann aber packte mich der sportliche Ehrgeiz und... naja, ihr habt es verfolgt.

Tatsächlich sind es mehr Spezies geworden, als ich erwartet habe, und es gab auch welche in der Ergebnisliste, die ich vorher nie gefangen hatte, z.B. Blaubandbärbling oder Weißer Amur. Wobei ich ersteren gezielt anging und der zweite ein Zufallsfang war.

Ich habe mich in den Tagen der Challenge mit vielen Anglern (Nicht-Boardies) unterhalten, die fanden ausnahmslos die Idee klasse!

Auf jeden Fall war es für mich eine tolle Erfahrung, mit euch gemeinsam den Plan von Andal zu Ende zu bringen.

Ich danke an dieser Stelle:

1. unserem lieben Andal für die Modellierung der Challenge
2. meinem Großvater, der mich 1974 zum ersten Mal an seine Unstrut mitnahm und mir die Bambusrute in die Hand drückte, für das Heranführen an unser geliebtes Hobby
3. dem gesamtem Org-Team Minimax Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter für die professionelle Durchführung/Unterstützung und die Geduld mit uns Banausen
4. euch Mitstreitern, ohne die das nicht hätte stattfinden können, für das gute Miteinander hier
5. meinen Unterstützern, Tippgebern und Spot-Übermittlern (die ich nicht alle namentlich aufführen möchte, die wissen beim Lesen, dass sie gemeint sind) für alle Hinweise und Supports, die mich weiterbrachten

und nicht zuletzt
1a. meiner besseren Hälfte, die mich während dieser Zeit ebenso unterstützt und meine häufige Abwesenheit ertragen hat.

Ich freue mich auf:

a) ein hoffentlich stattfindendes OCC-Treffen und
b) eine OCC 2.0 im kommenden Jahr.

In diesem Sinne bleibt gesund und fangt was!

Es grüßt euch herzlichst
Gert


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. September 2021)

Sehr coole Sache Leute,ich sag mal Glückwunsch natürlich besonders dem Gewinner,aber eigentlich allen die überhaupt teilgenommen haben,weil das bringt ja erst die Abwechslung und Competition und den Spaß !
Hat echt Laune gemacht das hier zu verfolgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. September 2021)

Ein gaaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaaaaanz Fettes und Herzliches Glückwunsch an unseren Gert !!!


----------



## Gert-Show (1. September 2021)

Ach so...das Päckchen mit den wunderschönen Erinnerungsgeschenken an die OCC würde ich liebend gerne an Jemanden weiterreichen, der:
1. in meinen Augen sich die größeren Verdienste bei dieser Challenge erworben hat und darüber hinaus
2. den handgefertigten Unikaten von Jason sicherlich dauerhaft die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit schenkt (bei mir als Spinnangler wären das Perlen vor die Säue...), nämlich

unserem lieben Minimax 

LG Gert


----------



## Snâsh (1. September 2021)

Gert-Show du hast vergessen mein Gehör zu erwähnen. Bei den gemeinsamen Spinntouren einen 40er Rapfen mit lauten Schreien anzupreisen hat mich gefühlt 3 Jahre älter gemacht!
Top Aktion, ich habe ja nicht nur diesen Thread verfolgt sondern auch fast die tägliche Korrespondenz in unseren Gruppen. Da muss ich mich Fischkopp 1961 einfach anschließen! Deine Motivation war wirklich der Hammer. Und Gestern das Erste MAL DEM gemeinsamen ZANDERANGELN abgesagt.... tsss.
Klasse Organisation, ein absolut schöner Wettkampf ohne Neid und Missgunst.
Nächstes Jahr fiebere ich wieder mit und unterstütze Gert #Teamgert. Für mich ist das nichts!


----------



## Gert-Show (1. September 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Und Gestern das Erste MAL DEM gemeinsamen ZANDERANGELN abgesagt.... tsss.


Sorry, aber gestern musste ich mich erholen....von der Challenge!


----------



## Thomas. (1. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Gute an einer ganzjährigen OCC wäre doch gerade, dass man mehr Zeit hat und nicht immer nur mit OCC Zeugs angeln muss.


ach nee da verliert man die Übersicht und den spaß am spaß.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So als "Schönwetterangler-Challenge" übern Sommer, wie dieses Jahr, ok aber das geht besser.


Mai- Juli würde mir reichen


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Spaß macht es mir eingeschränkt mit einer Rute nicht wirklich, das ist zuviel Minimalismus, es geht der Spaß an der Tacklevielfalt doch sehr verloren.
> Das zeigt sich beim Posenfischen, dass Posenrute und Grundrute wirklich sinnhaft verschieden sind, und beides je nach Gusto möglich sein muss.


genau und deswegen würden mir 3 Monate reichen eventuell noch nee 6 wöchige Winter-Challenge


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Mai- Juli würde mir reichen



Hast du keine Jacke und ein paar Stiefel?


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ach so...das Päckchen mit den wunderschönen Erinnerungsgeschenken an die OCC würde ich liebend gerne an Jemanden weiterreichen, der:
> 1. in meinen Augen sich die größeren Verdienste bei dieser Challenge erworben hat und darüber hinaus
> 2. den handgefertigten Unikaten von Jason sicherlich dauerhaft die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit schenkt (bei mir als Spinnangler wären das Perlen vor die Säue...), nämlich
> 
> ...


Als (ehem.) Teammitglied nehme ich keinerlei Erinnerungsstücke an, egal von welcher Seite.
Ich bitte um Verständnis.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20 (1. September 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Extra erwähnen möchte ich noch meinen Sieger der Herzen. Diesen Thron teilt sich @Finke20 mit seiner Plaste-Combo und 23! Spezies mit @rhinefisher her, dem es unter äußerstem Einsatz tatsächlich gelungen ist, seinem bekanntermaßen fischleeren Rhein eine letzte Grundel abzutrotzen. (Spaß!)




Danke Trotta das rührt mich jetzt sehr, ich hab ja gleich Pipi in den Augen. Ja ich muss sagen was diese alte Combo geleistet hat, ist schon sehr erstaunlich. Es wurden ja zum Anfang sehr viele Witze gemacht, aber am ende habe ich meine Entscheidung nicht bereut.


----------



## Skott (1. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Als (ehem.) Teammitglied nehme ich keinerlei Erinnerungsstücke an, egal von welcher Seite.
> Ich bitte um Verständnis.
> Hg
> Minimax


Das ist schade für den netten Wink von Gert-Show , aber zeichnet dich aus Minimax !


----------



## Tobias85 (1. September 2021)

So richtig teilnehmen war bei mir ja leider zeitmäßig nicht drin, wie man unschwer an meinen zwei Fangmeldungen sieht, aber schön wars dennoch, das ganze mitzuerleben. Ein großes Dankeschön an das Team im Hintergrund, ich denke Andal wäre stolz auf euch und auf uns alle zusammen. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde meine Combo auch für den Rest des Jahres noch im Sinne der OCC einsetzen und sicher auch nochmal das eine oder andere Update dazu geben.


----------



## rippi (1. September 2021)

Glückwünsche an Gert-Show, er sollte nun die rippirappa-Stecknadel für besonders wertvolle Beiträge erhalten. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass unter seinem Namen, wie bei Moderatoren "Teammitglied" steht, dafür aber halt "rippirappa-Stecknadel" in Goldener Farbe und Schriftfarbe nach Gert-Shows Wahl. 

Zudem plädiere ich für eine 2.OCC vom 1.2.22 bis 30.11.22. Und eine inoffizielle 1,5.OCC vom 1.10 bis 31.12


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2021)

Ich wäre dafür, das ganze bei einer Wiederholung so zu lassen wie dieses Jahr, so wie Andal es beschlossen hatte. Und man sollte auch die zusätzliche Zeit für das Auswertungsteam berücksichtigen, diese da für ein ganzes Jahr zu verpflichten, die Zeit muß auch mal da sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und man sollte auch die zusätzliche Zeit für das Auswertungsteam berücksichtigen,



Ich denke das Team könnte man notfalls aufstocken mit ein paar motivierten Teilnehmern.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, das ganze bei einer Wiederholung so zu lassen wie dieses Jahr, so wie Andal es beschlossen hatte. Und man sollte auch die zusätzliche Zeit für das Auswertungsteam berücksichtigen, diese da für ein ganzes Jahr zu verpflichten, die Zeit muß auch mal da sein.


Ich würds auch kein komplettes Jahr machen. 
Eventuell noch einen Monat dranhängen oder so.
Aber in dem Umfang wie es Minimax so toll betrieben hat braucht es auch Vorbereitung und Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Glückwünsche an Gert-Show, er sollte nun die rippirappa-Stecknadel für besonders wertvolle Beiträge erhalten. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass unter seinem Namen, wie bei Moderatoren "Teammitglied" steht, dafür aber halt "rippirappa-Stecknadel" in Goldener Farbe und Schriftfarbe nach Gert-Shows Wahl.


Danke lieber rippi , aber das kann ich nicht annehmen...und die Bedeutung nicht einordnen. 
Mama hat immer gesagt: "Nimm nichts von Fremden!" 

Vielleicht stimme ich zu, wenn wir beim OCC-Treffen das Thema bei und  näher besprechen.


----------



## Jason (1. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Vielleicht stimme ich zu, wenn wir beim OCC-Treffen das Thema bei und  näher besprechen.


Ein OCC-Treffen fände ich gut. Können wie bei uns machen, so am 24.12. Meine Frau wird sich bestimmt freuen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich denke das Team könnte man notfalls aufstocken mit ein paar motivierten Teilnehmern.


Genau, und du wärst auch dafür geeignet. Es kam ja auch die eine oder andere Unterstützung von dir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rippi (2. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Danke lieber rippi , aber das kann ich nicht annehmen...und die Bedeutung nicht einordnen.
> Mama hat immer gesagt: "Nimm nichts von Fremden!"
> 
> Vielleicht stimme ich zu, wenn wir beim OCC-Treffen das Thema bei und  näher besprechen.


Ablehnung abgelehnt. Du bekommst die virtuelle Stecknadel.

Ein OCC-Treffen lehne ich ab, sofern es nicht während der 2.OCC am Gewässer mit mindestens 15 Arten stattfindet. Da du aber der Gewinner bist, schlage ich vor, dass du auch die kürzeste Anfahrt haben sollst. Ich hätte Frankfurt angeboten, aber dass ist mir und anderen User nicht zuzumuten. Stattdessen schlage ich das viel bessere und schönere Offenbach, die Wonnestadt am Main vor.


----------



## yukonjack (2. September 2021)

Ich schließe mich mal den ganzen Dankesworten an, hat Spaß gemacht und das Team hatte sicherlich alle Hände voll zu tun. Bei mir hätten es auch 2-3 Fischarten mehr sein können.......Aber leider an der falschen Rute gebissen, die Schlingel. 
Bis 2022


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2021)

Auch ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei der OCC Team (Minimax, Forelle74 und Jesco Peschutter) herzlich bedanken für die super Leitung dieses Events.

Herzlichen glückwunsch Gert-Show zu der wirklich beeindruckenden Zahl der gefangenen Fischarten und Finke20 zu der tollen Leistung mit der alten DRR Kombo 

Zu Beginn der OCC habe ich eigentlich mit nur 4 Fischarten gerechnet, am Ende waren es jedoch 6, zwei davon habe ich zum ersten Mal gefangen. Wegen der OCC habe ich zum ersten Mal seit meinem Wiedereinstieg (vor etwas mehr als 10 Jahren) nicht nur spinngeangelt, sondern auch mit der Pose und auf Grund mein Glück versucht; und war dabei sogar erfolgreich. Habe mir nicht gedacht, dass ich an dieser Art des Angelns so viel Freude finden werde und kann mich bei Andal bedanken, dass ich seinetwegen eine neue und mir bis dato fast unbekannte Angeldimension zu entdecken begonnen habe ... 

Für die nächste OCC würde ich auch eine etwas längere Zeitspanne vorschlagen und vielleicht noch eine weitere Kategorie - heuer hat uns nur die Zahl der gefangenen Fischarten interessiert. Ich würde noch die Zahl der Angelmethoden vorschlagen - wie viele Angelmethoden kann man mit nur einer Combo ausüben.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. September 2021)

Also ich würde auch dafür plädieren bei einer etwaigen Wiederholung gar nichts an den Regeln zu ändern.
Dieses Jahr war das Ergebnis ja 100 % Deutschland. Das wird sich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ohnehin ändern d.h. die Kategorien „International“ und „Meer“ kommen von selbst dazu. Dann vielleicht die Tabelle auch als Exel einstellen, dann kann jeder das auswerten was er gerne möchte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2021)

Also - habe gestern noch kurz drüber nachgedacht...bei einer Wiederholung und das über den gesamten Zeitraum von 12 Monaten kann es 

mglw. passieren, dass es sich "zieht" - irgendwie "langatmig" wird und Einige das Interesse verlieren.

Die erste OCC war ja einzigartig - es ist immer schwer, so etwas zu wiederholen und das Positive 1:1 "zurückzugewinnen".

Ein paar Gedanken huschten durch mein ( makelloses ) Hirn ...entweder so belassen , moderat verlängern , den "12 Monate Marathon" ,

wo vll. einige aufgeben , mitlaufen - oder evtl. "stückeln" - bspw. in 3 Ereignisse a 4 Monate - J,F,M,A - M,J,J,A - S,O,N,Dezember.

Hmmmm....

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> moderat verlängern


Das wäre auch mein Wunsch - so von April bis einschließlich Oktober würde ich für eine angemessenen Zeitraum halten.
Und wo wir schon dabei sind; es sollten alle von den Biologen als "Art" eingestuften Arten auch als solche zählen.
Ansonsten finde ich die Regeln einfach und gut.

Vielen Dank auch an unser kompetentes Dreigestirn - das habt ihr wirklich toll gemacht...


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. September 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch an unser kompetentes Dreigestirn - das habt ihr wirklich toll gemacht...



Wer ist eigentlich die Jungfrau ?  

Von mir auch ein lieben Dank, bin in der Zeit ja leider nur ne handvoll mal an den Swim gekommen und hab dabei auch nur zweimal was gefangen  aber es war mir eine Freude in der Natur zu sein und natürlich eine noch größere Freude Mitglied dieser erbaulichen Forengemeinschaft zu dürfen zu sein


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> so am 24.12.


Du meinst *vom *24.12. 
Und dann bis, .... äh lass mich überlegen. Open End.
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass wir nur einen Tag bleiben ?

Es wird mindestens ein Tag ordentlich gefressen und bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit gesoffen.
Am nächsten Tag geht dann gar nix, außer sich über Montagen, Posen, und Methoden zu unterhalten.
Das ganze verbinden wir dann mit dem AB Wichteln 2021.
Dann muss noch geangelt werden.

Und um dem ganzen einen glänzenden runden Abschluss zu geben wird nochmal bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit gesoffen und wir bestellen ein paar Spanferkel oder Wildschweine. 


Hab dann mal Urlaub vom 24.12.21 bis 06.01.22 eingetragen. Sollte reichen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. September 2021)

Ich komme auch, dann sind wir mit Jason schon zu dritt und einige werden sich auch noch finden …


----------



## Mooskugel (2. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Du meinst *vom *24.12.
> Und dann bis, .... äh lass mich überlegen. Open End.
> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass wir nur einen Tag bleiben ?
> 
> ...



Das hört sich nach einem Plan an.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. September 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach einem Plan an.


Wenn da nicht das Vetorecht einer Jason nahestehenden Person wäre.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht das Vetorecht einer Jason nahestehenden Person wäre.


Jaja, „Alle für einen, einer für alle, alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club, unser Leben für den Hund.“


----------



## Gert-Show (2. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ablehnung abgelehnt. Du bekommst die virtuelle Stecknadel.
> 
> Ein OCC-Treffen lehne ich ab, sofern es nicht während der 2.OCC am Gewässer mit mindestens 15 Arten stattfindet. Da du aber der Gewinner bist, schlage ich vor, dass du auch die kürzeste Anfahrt haben sollst. Ich hätte Frankfurt angeboten, aber dass ist mir und anderen User nicht zuzumuten. Stattdessen schlage ich das viel bessere und schönere Offenbach, die Wonnestadt am Main vor.


Na dann...

Bei mir sind Frankfurt a.M. und Offenbach etwa gleich weit weg vom geliebten Zuhause, wobei bei diesen Optionen OF definitiv die schlechtere Wahl wäre.
Aber Wege der Anreise stören mich ohnehin nicht, wie die Challenge bewiesen hat. Von daher kann es auch woanders sein.
Mittlerweile sind ja die Indizenzen wieder angestiegen und die Zahl der Personen bei Veranstaltungen wird sukzessive gekürzt. Nur bei Beerdigungen sind mehr Menschen erlaubt...von daher folgende Idee für das Treffen:

Mitte Dezember werden leider 6-7 Gänse das Zeitliche segnen. Die Trauerfeier mit anschließendem Leichenschmaus findet statt am 25.12.2021 ab 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. September 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jaja, „Alle für einen, einer für alle, alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club, unser Leben für den Hund.“


----------



## Snâsh (2. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> Bei mir sind Frankfurt a.M. und Offenbach etwa gleich weit weg vom geliebten Zuhause, wobei bei diesen Optionen OF definitiv die schlechtere Wahl wäre.
> Aber Wege der Anreise stören mich ohnehin nicht, wie die Challenge bewiesen hat. Von daher kann es auch woanders sein.
> ...


Aber wenn du mich dann nicht mitnimmst gibts ärger!


----------



## kuttenkarl (8. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch, dann sind wir mit Jason schon zu dritt und einige werden sich auch noch finden …


von mir nach Jason ist es gar nicht weit

OCC Treffen? wohne genau in der Mitte von Deutschland


----------



## Jason (8. September 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> von mir nach Jason ist es gar nicht weit
> 
> OCC Treffen? wohne genau in der Mitte von Deutschland


Hab mit meiner Frau gesprochen. Sie hat gesagt, wir wären verreist. Davon wusste ich gar nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (9. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner Frau gesprochen. Sie hat gesagt, wir wären verreist. Davon wusste ich gar nichts.
> 
> Gruß Jason


...ist normal.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Jesco Peschutter  Der Beanie in den Werder-Farben ist bestellt. Die Lieferung erfolgt an den MuP-Verlag. Bitte tue uns den Gefallen, mal nicht mit deinem weiß-blauen  Glücksbringer, sondern diesem Beanie auf dem Kopf ein Foto oder Video zu machen. Danke!


Danke für den Beanie in Werder-Farben. Ist gut bei mir angekommen. Ich schau mal, ob ich Ihn demnächst beim Angeln einsetze. Wenn er mir Glück bringt, vielleicht auch häufiger


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. November 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Danke für den Beanie in Werder-Farben. Ist gut bei mir angekommen. Ich schau mal, ob ich Ihn demnächst beim Angeln einsetze. Wenn er mir Glück bringt, vielleicht auch häufiger


Werder Farben ? Rot Gelb Grün ?


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ein OCC-Treffen fände ich gut. Können wie bei uns machen, so am 24.12. Meine Frau wird sich bestimmt freuen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich würde mich unheimlich freuen Deine Frau kennen zu lernen


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner Frau gesprochen. Sie hat gesagt, wir wären verreist. Davon wusste ich gar nichts.
> 
> Gruß Jason


macht gar nix , bestell alles , heize schön und leg den Schlüssel unter die Fußmatte - wir würden
uns freuen wenn du dann mit deiner Frau uns am 7.1. verabschieden würdest .


----------



## Jason (15. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ich würde mich unheimlich freuen Deine Frau kennen zu lernen


Bist du reich? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (15. November 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Danke für den Beanie in Werder-Farben. Ist gut bei mir angekommen. Ich schau mal, ob ich Ihn demnächst beim Angeln einsetze. Wenn er mir Glück bringt, vielleicht auch häufiger


Was bin ich froh, das der Jesco Peschutter wieder aufgetaucht ist. Ich dachte schon, er wurde...ääähhh...gekündigt freigestellt.
Aber er hat sich alles durchgelesen, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, das der Jesco Peschutter wieder aufgetaucht ist. Ich dachte schon, er wurde...ääähhh...gekündigt freigestellt.
> Aber er hat sich alles durchgelesen, da bin ich sicher.



Das habe ich. Ich werde ein Foto mit dem Beanie und Fisch demnächst nachliefern. Aber erst mal schauen, ob diese Mütze auch Glück bringt


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bist du reich?
> 
> Gruß Jason


nöö reicht doch wenn sie es ist .


----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2021)

Hach, nachdem der Trööt wieder hochgeschubst wurde, habe ich ihn mir in einer abendlichen Herbstmelancholie noch mal komplett durchgelesen...schee wars.


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2022)

Angler-Test: Ein halbes Jahr nur mit DDR-Angeltechnik Fische fangen – geht das? | Nordkurier.de
					

Ist altes DDR-Gerät noch geeignet, um am Gewässer erfolgreich zu sein? Torsten Brandl hat es mehrere Monate ausprobiert und berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Januar 2022)

Für die Nostalgiker.


----------



## Finke20 (7. Januar 2022)

Mensch hanzz, wie bist du denn darauf gestoßen .


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Mensch hanzz, wie bist du denn darauf gestoßen .


Google News hats mir gezeigt


----------



## Jason (7. Januar 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Mensch hanzz, wie bist du denn darauf gestoßen .


Jetzt bist du berühmt. Das Telefon wird nicht mehr still stehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Angler-Test: Ein halbes Jahr nur mit DDR-Angeltechnik Fische fangen – geht das? | Nordkurier.de
> 
> 
> Ist altes DDR-Gerät noch geeignet, um am Gewässer erfolgreich zu sein? Torsten Brandl hat es mehrere Monate ausprobiert und berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen.
> ...


Menschenskinder, Finke20 , Du bist mir ja einer!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und schön das Du uns so tadellos dargestellt hast,
danke dafür,
herzlich,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Januar 2022)

Sehr schöner Bericht!


----------



## Bilch (19. Januar 2022)

Nichts für ungut, ich finde diesen Zeitungsartikel zwar wirklich toll, dass die OCC und Andal nicht erwähnt wurden ist aber IMHO nicht o.k.


----------



## Minimax (19. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ich finde diesen Zeitungsartikel zwar wirklich toll*, dass die OCC* und Andal nicht erwähnt wurden ist aber IMHO nicht o.k.


Das hätte aber auch evtl. zu Aufmerksamkeit von der falschen Seite für unsere Veranstaltung führen können.


----------



## rippi (19. Januar 2022)

Das Beangeln von so vielen Arten wie möglich ist in Deutschland allgemein viel zu wenig als Grund fürs Angeln betrachtet. Hier ist der DAFV gefragt, der eine Artenjagdkultur fördern sollte und damit Toleranz für solche wissenschaftlichen Vorhaben, die sich vor allem durch hohe ökologischer Nachhaltigkeit auszeichnen.


----------



## Bilch (19. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hätte aber auch evtl. zu Aufmerksamkeit von der falschen Seite für unsere Veranstaltung führen können.


Hast zwar recht, man muss aber nicht explicit das AB bzw. irgenwelche Namen erwähnen.


----------



## Nuesse (19. Januar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Andal nicht erwähnt wurde


Gutes muss man nicht erwähnen .

Wird die OCC eigentlich dieses Jahr fortgesetzt ?


----------



## rippi (19. Januar 2022)

Ich dachte wir wären uns einig, dass die OCC schon seit 1.1.22 wieder läuft?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Wird die OCC eigentlich dieses Jahr fortgesetzt ?



Frag doch erstmal wer teilnehmen möchte?


----------



## Nuesse (19. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frag doch erstmal wer teilnehmen möchte?


Das könnte den Anschein erwecken ,daß ich die Orga übernehme .


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Das könnte den Anschein erwecken ,daß ich die Orga übernehme .



Also wenn du schon so fragst - mach ruhig.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird es auch im nächsten Jahr eine OCC oder etwas Ähnliches geben.


Ich schieb das mal hoch...wie schaut es denn aus mit Orga/Support oder Ähnlichem?


----------



## Niklas32 (19. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich schieb das mal hoch...wie schaut es denn aus mit Orga/Support oder Ähnlichem?


Falls es niemand sonst machen möchte und keiner ein Problem damit hat, wenn diese Aufgabe ein recht neues Gesicht übernimmt, könnte ich mich gern um das Führen einer Liste kümmern. 
Das Bestimmen von Fischarten gehört allerdings nicht zu meinen Kernkompetenzen. So einige Exemplare sind mir noch nicht begegnet. Aber dafür gibt es ja bestimmt unter den Treadlesern genug Fachkundige.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Januar 2022)

Hey Niklas32
das wäre super. Ich würde auch wieder meine Unterstützung aus dem Hintergrund anbieten. Ich fand die Lösung mit einem Dreigestirn letztes Jahr sehr gut. Minimax und Forelle74 wollt Ihr wieder mitmachen oder die Aufgaben an andere abgeben?
Bei der Fischbestimmung hat es ja sehr gut mit dem Wissen aller geklappt. Das bekommen wir schon hin
Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hey Niklas32
> das wäre super. Ich würde auch wieder meine Unterstützung aus dem Hintergrund anbieten. Ich fand die Lösung mit einem Dreigestirn letztes Jahr sehr gut. Minimax und Forelle74 wollt Ihr wieder mitmachen oder die Aufgaben an andere abgeben?
> Bei der Fischbestimmung hat es ja sehr gut mit dem Wissen aller geklappt. Das bekommen wir schon hin
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco


Ich würde dieses Jahr meinen Platz im Dreigestirn zur Verfügung stellen. 
Über eine einfache Teilnahme denke ich noch nach


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Januar 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hey Niklas32
> das wäre super. Ich würde auch wieder meine Unterstützung aus dem Hintergrund anbieten. Ich fand die Lösung mit einem Dreigestirn letztes Jahr sehr gut. Minimax und Forelle74 wollt Ihr wieder mitmachen oder die Aufgaben an andere abgeben?
> Bei der Fischbestimmung hat es ja sehr gut mit dem Wissen aller geklappt. Das bekommen wir schon hin
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco


Ich mache gerne wieder mit  .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Some may never live, but the crazy never die."_
> Hunter S. Thompson
> 
> Getreu diesem Ausspruch aber auch aus Gründen der Diversität und weil es bei der One Combo Challenge vorrangig um den Spaß an der Freude gehen soll, darf @Andal für mich bitte drei der folgenden Sonderpreise, am Ende des Turnieres, verlosen. Diese Sonderpreise sind unabhängig vom jeweiligen Abschneiden bei der OCC und beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die während des Fischens verwendete Rolle.
> ...



Jetzt habe ich die einst hier ausgelobten 3er Posen-Sets endlich fertiggestellt und möchte sie nun gerne unter das Volk bringen, die neue OCC steht schließlich schon ins Haus. Wie damals von mir angekündigt sollen diese Sets unter den entsprechenden Combo-Nutzern verlost werden, da der Fangerfolg nicht ausschlaggebend für deren Gewinn sein sollte.

Nun müssen die Gewinner folgender 3er Posen-Sets irgendwie durch das Los ermittelt werden:

Das Set* "Multiplier Madness" *ist dabei relativ einfach, denn der einzige Angler, der damals mit einer Multirolle antrat, war Hecht100+.
Ich bitte also_ - sofern die 3 Posen in Empfang genommen werden sollen -_ um eine Lieferadresse per PN.

Das Set *"Wheels on Fire" *gestaltet sich schon etwas schwieriger aber ich denke das lässt sich noch einigermaßen auslosen, denn meines Wissens nach haben damals nur folgende drei Angler mit einer Centerpin- oder Achsrolle gefischt.

rustaweli
thanatos
Trotta

Für eine Kapselrolle konnte sich damals leider niemand erweichen. Jedoch hatte ich noch einen Trostpreis, für die in überwältigender Anzahl angetretenen und wagemutigen Stationärrollen-Nutzer, versprochen. Ursprünglich wäre das genau eine Pose für die *"Comfort Zone" *gewesen, welche ich aufgrund des wegfallenden *"Hells Bells" *Kapselrollenpreises aber auf ein 3er Set aufgestockt habe. Hier bin ich aufgrund der nicht geringen Anzahl an Startern allerdings etwas überfragt, was die Auslosung anbelangt. Hat jemand eine praktikable Idee, mit der sich ein Adressat relativ schnell und einfach ermitteln lässt?

Aufgrund einer etwaigen Befangenheit wäre es super, wenn eine unparteiische Person beim Verlosen der beiden Preise die Glücksfee spielen bzw. mir helfen könnte. Gerne möchte ich meine damals ausgelobten Posen nun an den Angler bringen. Keine große Sache aber versprochen ist versprochen. 

Allen einen guten Wochenstart, vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Bankside Dreamer



_PS.: Sollte ich irgendeinen damals angetretenen Angler - bei den jeweiligen 3er Posen-Sets -  unterschlagen haben, so bitte ich mir diesen Irrtum mitzuteilen und um untertänigste Verzeihung._


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich das recht verstehe - stecke ich in einer Lostrommel - bitte bitte lasst mich raus ich bin nicht schwindelfrei .
trotzdem vielen Dank - Bankside Dreamer - war eine tolle Idee von Dir von der ich erst heute was mitbekommen habe .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Februar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Wenn ich das recht verstehe - stecke ich in einer Lostrommel - bitte bitte lasst mich raus ich bin nicht schwindelfrei .
> trotzdem vielen Dank - Bankside Dreamer - war eine tolle Idee von Dir von der ich erst heute was mitbekommen habe .



Vielen Dank. Wenn Du tatsächlich verzichten möchtest, dann ist das natürlich auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2022)

Könnte ich bezüglich einer neutralen Auslosung nicht bitte eventuell vom Anglerboard unterstützt werden? Jemand Unparteiisches sollte es schon machen. Bei den zahlreich stattfindenden Gewinnspielen wird es in der Anglerboard Redaktion doch sicherlich so etwas wie eine "Glücksfee" geben.

Ich würde die Posen nämlich sehr gerne auf ihren Weg bringen wollen, nun habe ich sie extra gebaut.

Im Grunde muss das Los noch zwischen rustaweli und Trotta entscheiden, wer von den beiden nun die drei "Achsrollen- bzw. Centrepinposen" erhält.
Des Weiteren müsste unter den Stationärrollenanglern noch ein Gewinner für die drei "Trostpreisposen" gefunden werden. Oder aber eine andere praktikable Lösung her.

Lasst mich bitte nicht hängen Leute.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (6. März 2022)

Bankside Dreamer 
Als Unparteiischer würde ich dir vorschlagen, 2 Posen für Rustaweli, 2 Posen für Trotta und für die letzten zwei Posen lassen wir den Zufalllsgenerator entscheiden. Das wäre so mein Vorschlag, bin aber auch für alles andere gerne behilflich.


----------



## rustaweli (6. März 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Könnte ich bezüglich einer neutralen Auslosung nicht bitte eventuell vom Anglerboard unterstützt werden? Jemand Unparteiisches sollte es schon machen. Bei den zahlreich stattfindenden Gewinnspielen wird es in der Anglerboard Redaktion doch sicherlich so etwas wie eine "Glücksfee" geben.
> 
> Ich würde die Posen nämlich sehr gerne auf ihren Weg bringen wollen, nun habe ich sie extra gebaut.
> 
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank! 
Falls Trotta einverstanden, würde ich die Posen eher zur Losung vergeben. Das Los entscheidet, 50Cent bis 1€ pro Los, jeder wie er kann. Den Erlös gibt das AB an die Flüchtlingshelfer in Berlin weiter. Sei es für die Bahnhofsmission für Tee, Kaffee, eine heiße Suppe, dem DRK, für Powerbanks, Sim Cards, Wasserflaschen welche per Sharing gebracht werden oder Sonstiges. 
Wäre ne Idee, oder?! 
Danke Banky!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank!
> Falls Trotta einverstanden, würde ich die Posen eher zur Losung vergeben. Das Los entscheidet, 50Cent bis 1€ pro Los, jeder wie er kann. Den Erlös gibt das AB an die Flüchtlingshelfer in Berlin weiter. Sei es für die Bahnhofsmission für Tee, Kaffee, eine heiße Suppe, dem DRK, für Powerbanks, Sim Cards, Wasserflaschen welche per Sharing gebracht werden oder Sonstiges.
> Wäre ne Idee, oder?!
> Danke Banky!



Von der Sache her natürlich eine hehre Idee, allerdings behagt mir das mit diesen Kauflosen nicht. An anderer Stelle könnte das Anglerboard sicherlich sehr gut eine solche Verlosung ins Leben rufen, etwa als Option für eines der zahlreichen Gewinnspiele. Wer seine Chance erhöhen möchte, der kauft sich entsprechende Lose, deren Erlös wird wiederum im Anschluss gespendet. Meine Posen bzw. die ursprüngliche Idee dahinter sehe ich als zu speziell und würde mich über eine herkömmliche Verlosung freuen.

Ich denke der Weihnachtswichtel hat da eine gute Idee vorgebracht. Wenn es also den Beteiligten recht ist, dann würde ich jeweils drei 2er Sets versenden. Wie ich gerade erst gesehen habe gibt es im Internet sogar einen Zufallsgenerator. Dann wird dieser eben entscheiden wer welches Set bekommt.

https://www.ultimatesolver.com/de/zufall-teilmenge

Bezüglich der beiden "Trostpreisposen" werde ich einfach die Namen aller Stationärrollenangler der ersten OCC in den Generator kopieren und mir einen Gewinner auswerfen lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2022)

Ich habe mich nun doch dazu entschieden die ursprünglichen 3er Sets zu verlosen. Mit Hilfe dieses oben verlinkten Zufallsgenerators war das schließlich kein großes Problem, so wie zunächst von mir befürchtet.

Unter allen Stationärrollenanglern der OCC 2021, welche ich mir aus der offiziellen Abschlussliste kopiert habe, hat mir der Zufallsgenerator Mooskugel Junior als Gewinner der "Trostpreisposen" ausgeworfen. Ich bitte daher Mooskugel um die entsprechende Lieferadresse per PN, so dass der Junior die Posen in Empfang nehmen kann.






Wenn ich vernünftiges Verpackungsmaterial besorgt habe gehen diese drei Posen auf ihre Reise.






Unter den beiden verbleibenden Achs- bzw. Centrepinrollenanglern hat sich der Zufallsgenerator für rustaweli entschieden,
welchen ich hiermit ebenfalls um eine Lieferadresse per PN bitte.






Sobald ich etwas Geeignetes zum Verpacken besorgt habe gehen folgende drei Centrepin- bzw. Trottingposen zur Post.






Hecht100+ stand mit seiner Multirolle alleine am Wasser, daher gab es hier nichts für den Zufallsgenerator zu entscheiden. Die Adresse habe ich bereits per PN erhalten und wenn ich eine gute Verpackung gefunden habe, dann gehen folgende drei Multirollen- bzw. Raubfischposen auf die Reise.





Ich wünsche den Gewinnern viel Freude mit den Posen und allen anderen natürlich noch viel Petri Heil für die aktuelle OCC 2022. 


Beste Grüße

Bankside Dreamer


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2022)

Tolle Aktion, lieber Bankside Dreamer .


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (11. März 2022)

Von mir auch noch mal Glückwunsch an die Gewinner der Schmuckstücke und danke Bankside Dreamer für diese tollen Posen, die Du nun an die Gewinner verschickst. Richtig schöne Aktion


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2022)

Großes Danke an Bankside Dreamer für seine tollen Posen, das sind echte Schmuckstücke. Und auch mit ihnen wird es ebenso wie mit den tollen Schmuckstücken von Bimmelrudi , Jason , dawurzelsepp und anderen sein, man geht mit einem seltsamen Gefühl mit ihnen angeln. Im Hinterkopf immer die Angst, so ein tolles Teil reißt ab und ist dann weg.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also, noch mal ein großes Danke an Bankside Dreamer


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. März 2022)

Vielen Dank Hecht100+ 

ich hoffe Du fängst eine schönen Raubfisch mit den Posen. Ich weiß nicht inwieweit die Weichmacher in deinem Polstermaterial eventuell den Lack angreifen könnten? Von daher lagerst Du solche Posen vielleicht besser lose in irgendeiner Schachtel und zum Angeln klemmst Du sie dann in das Polstermaterial deiner Posenbox. Ich denke so hat man möglichst lange etwas davon.

Ich sah im Netz jedenfalls schon einige Fotos von angegriffenen Posen bzw. Lacken, welche scheinbar zu lange in irgendwelchen Schaumgummistreifen gelagert wurden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich sah im Netz jedenfalls schon einige Fotos von angegriffenen Posen bzw. Lacken, welche scheinbar zu lange in irgendwelchen Schaumgummistreifen gelagert wurden.


Hat bislang bei den anderen Posen noch keine Aufblühungen gegeben, ich passe da aber auch auf, Jason erinnert mich auch gerne an die Weichmacherunverträglichkeit des Klarlackes.


----------

